#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-13
<a2enmod> svn question.. I managed to setup svn on a seperate machine than I am on, have got a repository called mysite and from netbeans I managed to commit for the first time but I cannot seem to find the actual files on the machine that I commit to
<a2enmod> where are the files stored?
<sisto> evening
 * UndiFineD makes some rooster noises
<MooDoo> hello all
<MartijnV1S> \o
<Apacheuk> morning all o/
<Apacheuk> or is it too early?
<diplo> it's normally quiet this early, morning
<MooDoo> morning
<Apacheuk> I just downloaded the natty alpha so I can test it on a spare laptop I have, when I try and burn it to disk its reporting its too large (716.6mb) for burning
<diplo> yeah it's to big for a CD
<diplo> I take it that's why there is so much work slimming down other apps
<Apacheuk> ok, I think I got a dvd disk round here somewhere
<diplo> usb pen ?
<diplo> jono bacon did a tutorial on his site
<Apacheuk> its way too early for tutorials :)
<daubers> Morning
<MartijnVdS> \o
<Apacheuk> hello
<daubers> Apacheuk: It does say that in the release notes
<Apacheuk> yeah, I can see that...... now that I've read them :)
<bigcalm> Morning peeps
<MooDoo> hello
<daubers> o/
<Apacheuk> hello
<exobuzz> im not sure. after boozing till 5am its wise to be awake during the hangover
<exobuzz> my current feeling is that i've made a mistake.. starting around 9pm last night
<gord> huh,  itv and 4 on demand are coming to the playstation 3, thats kinda interesting
<AlanBell> morning all
<bigcalm> I don't want to do work today. Just want to continue coding my clock/alarm app for the Joggler
<bigcalm> Hi AlanBell
<JamesTait> Happy Monday!
<bigcalm> Bazz?
<Apacheuk> hello
<screen-x> morning all :)
<screen-x> what are those revo-like viglen boxes called?
 * screen-x finds tonywhitmore's mpc-l blog post :)
<bigcalm> screen-x: what do you want to do with one?
<bigcalm> They are horribly under powered
<screen-x> My boss is after a print + backup server that's cheaper than a revo.
<bigcalm> I guess it'll do that
<bigcalm> Slowly
<bigcalm> I'm just a little bitter as I bought one to be a web dev server. Not long after I bought a Revo
<bigcalm> The MPC-L isn't great at number crunching, but should cope with being a print server and do backups slowly
<screen-x> bigcalm: at the moment he backs up over wifi to a machine with usb connected disks, so speed may not be a big issue.
<screen-x> wifi however might be..
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> Yes, no internal wifi
<bigcalm> USB wifi is cheap though
<bigcalm> Personally I'd plug it into a router though
<bigcalm> Also, ditch the print server, get a network printer :)
<kazade> morning all
<bigcalm> Hi kazade
<Apacheuk> playing around with natty this morning, I like the idea of "unity" but I miss my applications menu
<MartijnVdS> Ive disabled unity
<kazade> I'm trying to like unity..
<kazade> The more I use/learn about it, the less I like it
<bigcalm> It's very irritating on my netbook
<kazade> I got rid of indicator-appmenu the moment I installed it..
<kazade> I hate global menus :)
<Apacheuk> adding new apps is not intuitive IMHO, I had to got the wiki in order to figure it out
<Apacheuk> maybe thats just me
<MartijnVdS> yeah but it's DESIGNED for USABILITY
<MartijnVdS> so it MUST be good!
<MartijnVdS> </cynic>
<kazade> Apacheuk, I haven't figured that out yet!
<kazade> MartijnVdS, I'm not totally convinced it is..
<kazade> I think it's designed around decisions that Mark is making (e.g. window controls), rather than a clean-slate and usability studies
<MartijnVdS> someone buy Mark a mac please 8-)
<kazade> I mean, I notice now that the window controls interfere with dock autohide atm and when the controls move into the panel (on a desktop? wtf?) they will be right next to the Ubuntu button
<Apacheuk> oh no a spider just crawled into my printer
<Apacheuk> I tried to squish it before it made it in, but missed
<kazade> quick, print something :)
<Apacheuk> :)
<Apacheuk> printing now
<Apacheuk> no traces of bits of spider
<kazade> jeez, our server farm want us out by Jan 1st or they want another year contract ... we're mid-way through moving to AWS :/
<kazade> so now I have 2 weeks to move all our services to Amazon - no pressure!
<bigcalm> Where has the year gone?
 * czajkowski stabs sharepoint
<czajkowski> .c
<evilchristel> czajkowski! hows bath?
 * MooDoo prods czajkowski, as she don't like hugs
<bigcalm> uCo2Shaj
<evilchristel> she loves hugs!
<czajkowski> evilchristel: soo pretty
<evilchristel> (maybe just with me tho)
<evilchristel> it is pretty isnt it
<bigcalm> Humm
<evilchristel> do you go straight from there to ireland ? :)
<czajkowski> yes next saturday
<evilchristel> looking forward to it?
<czajkowski> aye should be nice
<czajkowski> 2 weeks over there
<czajkowski> back on the 31st and not back at wwork till the 4th
<evilchristel> :D
<screen-x> kazade: late comment, but do you use puppet or something like that?
<directhex> bigcalm: you probably want to change that
<bigcalm> directhex: I would if it were of any importance
<bigcalm> directhex: Copy/pasted from pwgen. Needed something random for a client's WP site
<popey> morning all
<bigcalm> Hi popey
<MooDoo> morning alan
<bigcalm> popey: working on a JS alarm clock. Once I figure out how to disable the screensaver, I think it'll become quite useable
<kazade> screen-x, puppet?
<screen-x> !info puppet
<lubotu3> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 204 kB, installed size 364 kB
<screen-x> http://www.puppetlabs.com/
<davmor2> morning all
 * davmor2 hugs czajkowski get the week off to a nice start
<MooDoo> davmor2: pah! looser :p
<screen-x> davmor2: don't listen to him, your reformation is going well.
<MooDoo> screen-x: at this rate i'll be chief of the czajkowski poking club lol
<kazade> screen-x, probably overkill for us, although thanks for the link
<davmor2> screen-x: why it goes downhill from here and czajkowski knows it :D
<X3N> agh
<X3N> I've explained how this new mail system is going to work to one person, now they send out an email to everyone on how it's going to work but got it wrong, now I have to scoop up the mess
<X3N> well, they didn't get it wrong, which is half the problem they were really vauge and confusing
<bigcalm> Status of a friend makes me glad not to be a lady: Why is it that every time I wax my brows and stache I end up looking like a domestic violence victim?
<MartijnVdS> next time, shave 8-)
 * dutchie wonders why offlineimap keeps failing assertions
<dutchie> seems to be http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=396443 :(
<bigcalm> Can you do a string replace in mysql?
<dutchie> which should have been fixed
<dutchie> bigcalm: UPDATE, no?
<bigcalm> dutchie: That's how to update a record, yes. But not how to replace a substring within a field
<dutchie> i think you'd have to use substatements or something
<bigcalm> Got it
<bigcalm> UPDATE wp_options SET option_value = REPLACE(wp_options, 'from', 'to');
<bigcalm> Oops, 2nd instance of wp_options should be option_value
<popey> dutchie: i used to have issues with offlineimap
<dutchie> popey: what sort of issues?
<popey> it crashed
<popey> doesnt anymore
<popey> it used to not like being inside screen and window resizes
<Daviey> popey: irssi used to crash with me doing that sometimes...
<Daviey> ... if i resized too fast
<popey> yeah
<popey> same here
<dwatkins> wow, I've never seen irssi crash
<dutchie> it seems to be particular messages that crash it here, not screen resizing
<dutchie> just like that debian bug from 2006
<dutchie> :(
<popey> use upstream offlineimap?
<popey> I've done that before
<dwatkins> I manage an IRC infobot which crashes if you say 'exchange' at the beginning of a line (no, I'm not even kidding) :)
<Daviey> ...
<Daviey> dwatkins: surely not just that string?
<dwatkins> Daviey: yes, I commented-out the offending lines in the perl source
<MartijnVdS> it's appropriate though ;)
 * popey anticipates kaushal to arrive imminently
<screen-x> \\o    _o/   _o_   \o_   o//  last.fm is on a roll this morning.
<dwatkins> Daviey:        and ( $message =~ /^\s*(?:ex)?cha_NO_DO_NOT_RUN_YOU_MUPPET_nge\s+/i or $m
<dwatkins> essage =~ /^\s*currenc(?:ies|y) for\s/i )){
<Daviey> :/
<dutchie> *sigh* offlineimap from git has the same problem
<dwatkins> Daviey: my modifications, of course
 * dutchie starts a thread on the ML
<Laney> mmm ML
<bigcalm[mob]> Bored, wish I had brought my netbook
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: what are you listening to on lastfm?
<screen-x> "my mix"
<bigcalm[mob]> I forogt how quiet it got in here at luncy
<bigcalm[mob]> Lunch
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: including Gorillaz, Morcheeba, The Prodigy, Röyksopp and Logistics
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: add some Lemongrass :)
<bigcalm[mob]> Lemon Jelly
<popey> MOO!
<MartijnVdS> popey: Woof
<screen-x> feeding time at the #uk-zoo?
<MartijnVdS> Time for some more tea!
<davmor2> popey: OMO! back, from the dyslexic cow
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: http://www.omo.com/ ?
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: ha that's areil over here I think :)
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: we have that as well :)
<MartijnVdS> (also, that's P&G, OMO is Unilever :))
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: Oh are might be daz then
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: that's also P&G :)
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: the logo matches Persil, but not the one we have over here :)
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omo_(detergent)
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: ah it's surf
<MartijnVdS> I'm always amazed at the number of brands those companies (Unilever, P&G) sell
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: Yeah there is a lot of it over here,  we have PCworld, Currys Dixons.  All of the are part of dixons stores group, along with some other interests,  comet, do it all, and the now defunct woolworths were part of the kingfisher group along with a lod of others, Focus, wickes are owned by focus and they bough do it all etc etc etc
<daubers> Afternoon
<Mez> Excuse me for a moment.
 * Mez does a happy dance round the room
 * Mez calms down
<MooDoo> Mez: crazy fool lol :)
<Mez> MooDoo: I'm in a good mood 0- passed my driving test this morning.
<MooDoo> Mez: well done :D
<Mez> ty
<MooDoo> yay o/
<daubers> Mez: *\o/*
<diplo> First try Mez ?
<Mez> 2nd.
<Azelphur> do any UK providers carry the G2/HTC Desire Z yet?
<dwatkins> http://g2.t-mobile.com/, Azelphur?
<Azelphur> fun
<dwatkins> I like that it has a keyboard.
<dwatkins> I'm tempted to get a bluetooth keyboard for my phone.
<Azelphur> dwatkins: american xD
<dwatkins> oops, sorry Azelphur
<screen-x> Mez: Yay!
<Azelphur> dwatkins: apparently our T-Mobile only has the "G2 Touch" -.-
<dwatkins> Azelphur: I see; I didn't realise T-Mobile existed outside the UK
<Pendulum> dwatkins: they're crap in the US, but they do exist. And somehow I thought they were a German brand originally
<Pendulum> (wikipedia is agreeing with me)
<MartijnVdS> they're one of three networks in NL as well
<MartijnVdS> Y^HVodafone too
<Azelphur> hehe
<MartijnVdS> When using it, talk like this you must hm?
<popey> http://www.thamesvalley.police.uk/newsevents/newsevents-pressreleases/newsevents-pressreleases-item.htm?id=159296 eek
<MartijnVdS> popey: around the corner?
<TheOpenSourcerer> That's where brobostigan lives I think. My Sister-in-law lives in a village a few miles away.
<popey> it is
<directhex> oh, i know a couple who live round the corner
<directhex> hah, you can report crimes to tvp via the web
<directhex> whatever next? "subject: fire!!!!"
<MartijnVdS> directhex: nah, that'd be twitter
 * dutchie is reminded of the it crowd
<directhex> dutchie: yup!
<MartijnVdS> We had part of a flat explode here last week (~500m from where I live)
<popey> 0118 999 881 999 119 725
<popey> 3
 * popey sings to himself
<Azelphur> better looking ambulance crews
<Azelphur> :D
<bigcalm> Hehe
<Azelphur> faster response times!
<MartijnVdS> http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/europe/12/06/netherlands.explosion
<dutchie> that sounds quite a lot worse than i imagine it was
<dutchie> like "omg the entire country has exploded"
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: http://www.alphenstadfm.nl/images/nieuwsitems/7602.jpg
<dutchie> :o
<dutchie> quite a hole
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: the floor is cracked as well, so the entire column will have to be rebuilt
<popey> blimey
 * czajkowski stabs sharepoint
<kazade> popey, Did you type that number from memory? or is it only me that's sad enough to have memorized it? :)
<popey> On advice of council, I decline to answer.
<MartijnVdS> kazade: !info glipper ;)
<screen-x> 90k/s from releases.ubuntu.com :(
<MartijnVdS> try <countrycode>.releases.ubuntu.com
<screen-x> ah yes, that would have been sensible
<daubers> czajkowski: You echo the sentiments of the majority of the sharepoint userbase
<TheOpenSourcerer> czajkowski: Alfresco (LGPL): an alternative to Sharepoint.
<TheOpenSourcerer> On that note - must be off. School run and swimming this afternoon. :-(
<daubers> TheOpenSourcerer: Car would be quicker
<popey> hello otaku_coder
<czajkowski> balor: re your sound issue yesterday, same happens me today on ibm thinkpad . how odd
<czajkowski> TheOpenSourcerer: not our choice clients.
<diplo> Sharepoint is the devils work :) Had to spend a fair bit of time on it myself
<davmor2> czajkowski: tell your computers to stop coming out in sympathy with others faults :P
<balor> czajkowski: Did you figure out how to fix it?  As I now know the fix.
<balor> czajkowski: And how do you do your identi.ca to twitter bridge...I used to know this stuff when I were a lad.
<czajkowski> balor: nope not fixed it, kinda busy and tis work lappy
<czajkowski> balor: I post to identi.ca and it goes to twitter, or use gwibber and post at the same time
<czajkowski> balor: you off this week ?
<czajkowski> balor: did you resort to putting fedora on the latop
<balor> czajkowski: I'm not off.  Just working from home.
<balor> czajkowski: The sound issue means you have to turn the left channel up to 90% and the right channel down to 10%
<balor> czajkowski: I think they're using a stereo mix for noise cancellation
<balor> czajkowski: Which kinda makes sense....but....
<balor> czajkowski: To fix it for the mother in law, I proscribed an external mic.  A much easier solution.
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Phil Bull] Meteor shower - http://philbull.livejournal.com/57174.html
<czajkowski> balor: interesting, thanks
<MartijnVdS> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/foto/79ab79b3_cake_fail.jpg
<bigcalm> :)
<daubers> Considering setting up a corporate jabber server... not sure chich server to run though
<MattJ> Jabber \o/
<daubers> MattJ: Any advice welcome :)
<MartijnVdS> ejabberd seems to be often-used
<MattJ> daubers: I wrote Prosody, so... :)
<MattJ> I used to use ejabberd, that's the main reason I wrote Prosody :)
<daubers> I've used ejabberd before and it was a pig
<MartijnVdS> haha.. "I'm sick of niche language #1, so I'm writing something in niche language #2"
<MattJ> daubers: I've heard it called worse :)
<daubers> MattJ: Heh
<MattJ> MartijnVdS: language isn't really an issue, and I don't think many people would argue that Lua is more cryptic than erlang
<MattJ> and "niche" doesn't really affect anything
<MartijnVdS> MattJ: true, but why not Python or C or some such
<MattJ> Language becomes an issue when like ejabberd, you force the config, logging and crash dumps into an inflexible erlang syntax
<MattJ> As an example, ejabberd has ejabberdctl, and Prosody has prosodyctl - both need running as root if the server is installed system-wide
<MattJ> This is what happened when I ran ejabberdctl without root: http://matthewwild.co.uk/uploads/ejabberd_error.txt
<MattJ> and this is what happens when you make the same mistake with prosodyctl: http://matthewwild.co.uk/uploads/prosody_error.txt
<MattJ> and Python is too heavy for a lightweight server, Lua is tiny
<MattJ> and C is nice, but development is slow and it's easy to make crasher bugs
<MattJ> Lua integrates very nicely with C, which is another plus point - some Prosody routines (like base64 encoding/decoding) are written in C for efficiency
<MartijnVdS> http://linux.die.net/man/3/l64a ;)
<bigcalm> Easy way of converting 3gpp to mp3?
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: 3gpp contains video (or can)
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: ffmpeg -i file.3gp file.mp3
<popey> ffmpeg
<popey> standard answer
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: audio recorded on my phone
<bigcalm> Ta
<bigcalm> :)
<daubers> MattJ: Actually prosody is quite nice to setup....
<bigcalm> Now I sound like Waffle :(
<MattJ> daubers: thanks - I'd be very sad if it wasn't :)
<MartijnVdS> you might have to specify bit rates etc.
<daubers> MattJ: Having just done it in the last five minutes... I think ejabberd needs to go in the bin!
<bigcalm> Unsupported codec (id=73728) for input stream #0.0
<bigcalm> :(
<bigcalm> I wonder if I can record something from skype
<andylockran> anyone good on mod_proxy - need to make the proxy server invisible, so that the request comes from the client ip, rather than the proxy server - any ideas?
<MattJ> That's like asking how to spoof someone's IP :)
<MattJ> Proxies can add a header though, X-Forwarded-For
<andylockran> ok, that'll do
<MattJ> I think Apache already does this by default
<MattJ> but the receiving app has to be aware of it (and parse it securely)
<MartijnVdS> yeah that was a headache :)
<MartijnVdS> We had IP-based access
<MartijnVdS> then added reverse proxies (+ x-forwarded-for)
<MartijnVdS> so then we had to add X-forwarded-for checking, but only do it if the IP was that of a valid proxy
<daubers> Woot! Corporate jabber up and running :)
<MattJ> MartijnVdS: Did your code handle multiple X-Forwarded-For headers, and a comma separated list if IPs? :)
<MattJ> *of
<MattJ> daubers: Yay!
<MartijnVdS> MattJ: Yes it does. Only takes the last one (added by the last proxy: the one we're talking to)
<MattJ> Good show
<MartijnVdS> Good thing I had abstracted IP/ACL checking just a few months before, or it would have been hell :)
<MattJ> :)
<MartijnVdS> legacy code--
<MattJ> +1
<czajkowski> danfish: ping
 * bigcalm pokes html5 audio with a stick
<gord> noooooo
<gord> keep web pages silent, thats how they should be
<bigcalm> BWUHAHAHA
<bigcalm> Trying to get a JS inserted clip to auto play
 * gord starts working on a html 5 blocker
<bigcalm> It works in FF but doesn't loop
 * BigRedS supports the idea of not looping
<bigcalm> Doesn't autoplay in Chrome but does loop
 * czajkowski pokes gord 
<gord> poking gord just makes him louder and more obnoxious!
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Ralph Janke] LibreOffice: Document Foundation Steering Committee Public Phone Conference 11-Dec-2010 -- Voice Recording - http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/content/libreoffice-document-foundation-steering-committee-public-phone-conference-11-dec-2010-voice
<czajkowski> gord: you're quiet as a mouse
<gord> mice can be pretty loud if you have them cornered... and the bite. its always fun when your cat brings one in the house
 * davmor2 randomly annoys czajkowski and runs off pulling faces
 * czajkowski trips davmor2 up and goes back to her documents
 * daubers gives the office xserver a wallop
 * awilkins wallops the MS Office Communications Server
<daubers> blasted xserve's like a one legged stool, keeps falling over
<danfish> czajkowski: pong
<andylockran> howdy
<czajkowski> danfish: got the name of that pub aain
<czajkowski> *again
<davmor2> daubers: no it doesn't well not if you bed it in the grown deep enough :)
 * awilkins dies of boredom and goes home
<daubers> davmor2: Then it's more of a stepping stone, less of a stool
<bigcalm> Uploading to YouTube takes a while...
<danfish> czajkowski: sure, it's the Northcote
<davmor2> daubers: barstalls only have one leg
<bigcalm> Or it might just be my phone
<bigcalm> The Daft Punk album for Tron 2.0 is a fun listen
<popey> yeah, i found it took a while too
<bigcalm> popey: Joggler video on its way to the interwebs. Sit right there
<bigcalm> Taken using my Nexus One, which didn't want to focus on the display's text sadly
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> danfish: thank you
<bigcalm> But I'm pleased with my work so far, all JS
<popey> yeah, my kodak zi8 was hard to focus
<popey> had to hold it real close
<popey> so couldnt get the whole screen in the frame
<popey> so opted for iphone which did focus
<bigcalm> I might do the next video in daylight and use my Lumix
<czajkowski> aye I do find the camera annoying on the HTC :(
<bigcalm> 70%
 * bigcalm whips the phone
<bigcalm> The camera on the Nexus One is great :) It's the video that has let me down
<bigcalm> 1st time I've used it though...
<bigcalm> Right it's uploaded, now to whip YouTube until it's finished processing
<bigcalm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcBJIA_7HpQ
 * popey watches in HD
<bigcalm> That makes it look worse
<MartijnVdS> sounds like a robot :)
<bigcalm> I am a robot
<bigcalm> (said in a robot voice)
<popey> heheh, thats funny
<andylockran> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-baD9_Q5Kg - if you goto 2 mins 50 :)
<daubers> This remote working is fantastic. Especially when you can take over a computer next to a colleague to show them why they're wrong :D
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: she is not a robot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_oMD6-6q5Y  8-)
<popey> why is it so many people put videos on youtube with no audio?
<MartijnVdS> popey: copyrighted music?
<MartijnVdS> (hence yt silencing them)?
 * bigcalm copyrights his voice
<popey> nah
<popey> its not that
<popey> people make silent videos
<bigcalm> popey: haha, nice comment
<andylockran> it's retro innit :)
<MartijnVdS> throwback to the 1900s :)
 * bigcalm feels pleased for a bit
<bigcalm> Right, best catch up on some work
<Ng> popey: what's wrong with silent videos if what you're conveying is visual?
<popey> because often it's nice for someone to explain what's going on
<popey> often it's not clear what they're showing
<popey> and silent films are from the past
<Ng> popey: suggest to youtube that if they detect a silent film they could offer to inject liberally licensed muzak ;)
<screen-x> Should I use a 64bit kernel for a VM server with 48GB of ram? or use pae?
<MartijnVdS> 64 bit
 * MartijnVdS hasn't had a reason to run a 32-bit kernel for years now.. on a desktop
<popey> oooo
<popey> google latitude in ios store
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: thanks. Having just installed 32bit (habbit) do I need to reinstall, or can I just install a package for a 64bit kernel?
<screen-x> popey: with background updates?
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: you'll need to do a reinstall
<screen-x> booo
<MartijnVdS> it's possible to upgrade 32 bits to 64, but it's a bit hacky :)
<MartijnVdS> a big bit
<screen-x> ok
<popey> screen-x: ya
<screen-x> thanks MartijnVdS, will get on it.
<screen-x> popey: yay, if only my 3g supported iOS "multitasking"
<daubers> screen-x: You mean ctrl+z and fg surely?
<daubers> :p
<screen-x> :p
<MartijnVdS> I love how android solves that
<MartijnVdS> at least on the API level
<screen-x> "This app is incompatible with this iphone" /o\
 * Flashtek grins
<popey> wheeeee
 * daubers ponders the best place to get a real christmas tree
<MartijnVdS> local forest?
<screen-x> daubers: a forest
<screen-x> daubers:  !sweeden
<daubers> screen-x: Heh
<daubers> There is both a B&Q and a homebase not far away... not sure if they'd have them
<daubers> The horrid url http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/templates/content_lookup.jsp?content=/content/knowledge/buying_guides/christmas/xmastrees_guide.jsp suggests it to be so
 * screen-x despises diy.com and wellbeing.com get a url that matches the name of your company
<screen-x> I am not going to think "hmm I want to do diy, lets see if diy.com exists"
<Flashtek> indeed
<daubers> screen-x: wellbeing does redirect to boots.com
<screen-x> good, it didn't used to.
<daubers> (other pharmaceuitical chains may also exist)
<popey> well, technically lots of sites have different websites than their parent company
<bigcalm> http://www.jkhp.it/OS-tan/desktops.htm # awww
 * daubers goes to buy a chrustmas tree
<Flashtek> make one out of cat5
<AlanBell> daubers: I went hunting for my tree
<daubers> AlanBell: Was it wiley and cunning?
<AlanBell> it was in whitley and cunning
<daubers> heh :)
<AlanBell> there was a help yourself forestry clearup of invasive pine trees
<daubers> :)
<Flashtek> sweet
<AlanBell> great fun, take a bow saw and let off some agression!
<AlanBell> the trees were a bit sparse this year, not as nice and bushy as the ones last year from a similar clearup at Frensham
<Flashtek> best thing for agression is a crow bar
<screen-x> Flashtek: nooo someone did that to my house :(
<Flashtek> uh oh
<AlanBell> the tree I hacked down last year would have cost about £100 from a garden centre
<MartijnVdS> nice thing about living alone: no need to do any christmas decoration :)
<paln> Hello!
<popey> hello paln _H
<paln> popey: How are you?
<popey> tickety boo, you?
<_H> paln: you missed an I out
<_H> me? popey I am getting fired
<paln> "I out"?
<_H> paln:  palin
<popey> _H: I didn't
<paln> _H: huh?
<_H> it was a joke
<popey> Ah, humour. I've heard of that.
<paln> _H: wotev
<paln> popey: ;)
<paln> popey: Hey, I thought of something this morning relating to my RAM...
<_H> popey: I just asked mother for money
<_H> :(
<_H> I'm 22 and acting like a teenager
<paln> popey: Couldn't I just put on a Linux-Swap partition to accomodate for my useless amount of RAM during the Installation?
<popey> paln: no
<popey> well
<popey> yes
<popey> and no
<popey> more no than yes though
<paln> popey: ??? Why's that?
<popey> paln: it will die swapping
<paln> Ahh...so it's possible, but would just take Eternity?
<popey> it would
<paln> hmph.
<popey> tried puppy linux?
<paln> Anyways, I just burnt a copy of GPartEd so I can make my install partition for Xubuntu...
<popey> or DSL
<popey> I wouldn't bother with xubuntu
<popey> it's too hungry
<paln> Why not?
<paln> Hungry for what?
<popey> RAM
<popey> DSL or Puppy, or Crunchbang, maybe Lubuntu
<paln> Yeah, but I downloaded the alternate CD, which only requires 128MB RAM
<paln> So, I'm gonna go test GParted...BRB!
<hamitron> is Lubuntu mature yet?
<AlanBell> it has been around some time
<popey> define mature
<AlanBell> ask in #lubuntu I guess
<popey> it's more mature than unity :)
<hamitron> by mature, I mean old and getting to a point of perfection
<hamitron> :)
<popey> name something that is?
<AlanBell> me!
<hamitron> :D
<hamitron> Ubuntu is up there tbh
<popey> that event horizon of perfection is getting further away by the day AlanBell
<hamitron> but I was using MS Windows as the scale to judge perfection I'm afraid :(
<paln> Well, tbh, Ubuntu one of the most famous Linux distros out there...
<paln> It would seem Unity would gain popularity through UNE more thatn it would if it was ported to Desktop Edition
<paln> Personally, I have Unity installed
<paln> So I can choose at login...
<paln> Unity loads quicker
<paln> MUCH quicker!
<hamitron> never used Unity
<paln> you can do: sudo apt-get install unity
<paln> It'll atke about 2 mins to download all the dependencies...
<paln> popey: Say, how much RAM does GParted-Live need?
<popey> no idea
<hamitron> more than 64Mb
<paln> Doesn't matter...it's booted now!
<paln> hamitron: I've got 128MB
<paln> The Ubuntu/WinVista lappy I'm using now has 2GB
<hamitron> you are hoping to run Xubuntu?
<hamitron> :|
<paln> Oh, how I adore the constant improvement to the technological world!
<popey> ah good, someone else who thinks xubuntu wont run well in 128MB
 * popey points paln at hamitron 
<popey> see
<hamitron> it doesn't work well on 256Mb ;/
<popey> heh
<hamitron> I personally use LXDE
 * popey points paln at hamitron some more
<popey> paln: listen to hamitron, he's frugal with hardware ;)
<popey> (in a good way)
<hamitron> I was gonna ask if that was good or bad ;)
<paln> Thanks for that :)
<paln> Alirght, GParted's done loading XWS
<popey> right, stuff this for a lark, I'm going home
<hamitron> o/
<paln> GParted is taking forever to recognise my partitions!
<paln> It still says "Searching /dev/sda partitions"...argh!!!
<paln> Oh...it's done
<paln> What's the difference between MB and MiB
<popey> 24
<popey> :)
<paln> and don't say "Men in Black" either!
<paln> heh?
<popey> there is a wikipedia page which explains it nicely
<popey> !MiB
<popey> bah
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<popey> that one
<paln> alrighty: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiB
<popey> right, really going now
<paln> couldn't be bothered to type it in my browser...
<paln> popey: Why?!
<paln> Mebibyte...?
<ormiret> also man units is a good explanation
<dutchie> http://xkcd.com/394/
<dutchie> ^^ silly explanation
<paln> Oh, right!
<paln> binary bytes are the ones divisible by 8
<paln> and metric are like, MB GB, right?
<hamitron> !lucid
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<dutchie> paln: all bytes are 8 bits on any computer you see nowadays
<dutchie> the difference is once you start talking about kilobytes (= 1000 bytes) and kibibytes (= 1024 (2^10) bytes)
<BigRedS> KB = kilobyte, KiB = Kibibyte
<dutchie> then different people mean different things when they write kB or KB or KiB...
<paln> dutchie: I get the 8bits = 1B
<dutchie> oh, seeing "8" confused me
<dutchie> "powers of 2" wouldn't have
<paln> but is it... 1024 MiB = 1GiB; 1024GiB = 1TiB
<dutchie> yes
<paln> and then of course... 1000MB = 1GB; 1000GB = 1TB, right?
<dutchie> yes
<dutchie> though not everyone agrees on this
<paln> oh yeah...doubling!
<AlanBell> that one is a maybe
<paln> dutchie: Whaddya mean "not everyone agrees"? Why wouldn't they?
 * hamitron doesn't
<BigRedS> some people use 'MB' o be 1025 KB
<BigRedS> *to be
<AlanBell> well because fundamentally it is in powers of 2
<AlanBell> so units of 1024
<BigRedS> and 1024
 * BigRedS can't type
<AlanBell> but marketing people can't handle that
 * hamitron was scared for a second some use 1025 now
<paln> How are you guys putting those notifications up like "BigRedS can't type", sent by "*"
<paln> ?
<paln> I wanna know.
<AlanBell> so it depends at which point the technology people hand over the counting to the marketing people
<BigRedS> paln: start the line wih '/me'
 * AlanBell tells paln to say "/me says foo"
<BigRedS> so '/me can't type'
<BigRedS> hamitron: Well, it's a nice compromise. It's a round number closer to 1024 :)
<hamitron> :|
 * paln is confused with all this blabber
<hamitron> I always assume someone selling something assumes 1000Mb to 1Gb
<hamitron> but they are all against me
<hamitron> ;)
<paln> lemme guess, they all mean GiB?
<hamitron> cheap ass rip off mercents
<hamitron> merchants
<hamitron> gah
<BigRedS> paln: Basically, it can make sense both for 1Kb to be 1000b or 1024b. It's arguably more 'correct' to use 1024, but easier to use 1000. So 'kib' _always_ means 1024b since kb normally means 1000b
<paln> so, can i put up a not with some1 else's display name?
<paln> e.g '/hamitron blah blah blah'?
<paln> *not=note
<BigRedS> the people that use 1000 in general wont be persuaded to use different notation to highlight the fact that the multiple is 1000
<BigRedS> paln: no, but if you start aline with someone's name it's highlighted on their client
<BigRedS> normally
<paln> i kno that...
<paln> BigRedS: duh(!)
<BigRedS> haha, ah, fair enough
<paln> IRC acts as if it's a personal message
<paln> well, with XChat anyway
<paln> g2g
<paln> will be bak in an hour or so!
 * paln is leaving for...reasons.
<hamitron> all this tech talk got him hot and "ready" no doubt
<hamitron> ;)
<BigRedS> haha
<hamitron> hmmm
<hamitron> brb, lost my coffee
<jacobw> lost?
<hamitron> yeh, left it in another room
<hamitron> found it easy this time though
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> earlier I took 20 mins to find it and it was cold by then :/
<jacobw> heheh, i would have given up after about 2 minutes
<hamitron> bbl, gonna get bacon butty to keep me going till later
 * hamitron gone
 * jacobw barfs
<jacobw> eating anything seems to be causing me a few hours of stomach pain these past few days:(
<Azelphur> Anyone know where to get a cheap reasonably spec'd machine to install Ubuntu on?
<Azelphur> ideally looking about £200
<Azelphur> Laptop, I should say.
<davmor2> Azelphur: for about 300 any supermarket 200 is more your second hand market
<dmdrummond_> Azelphur: How about a netbook?
<Azelphur> dmdrummond_ mum doesn't want a netbook, she says they are too small
<Azelphur> davmor2: yea, I'm trying to get new for 200 :p
<Azelphur> and I want dual core too :)
 * Azelphur is always really evil with his laptop budgets, I got my XPS Gaming laptop for £500, and netbook for £170 xD
<Azelphur> both grade A refurb with warranty
<davmor2> Azelphur: http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/
<dmdrummond_> Azelphur: care to share where?
<Azelphur> davmor2: looking like the business, although I know these guys have some really bad reviews
<Azelphur> dmdrummond_ gasteiner computers in London, but I spent ages badgering
<Azelphur> I called him every day for about 2 weeks :D
<dmdrummond_> Azelphur: I guess it pays off
<dmdrummond_> :-)
<davmor2> Azelphur: I won't vouch for them serverdirect their sister company is great though no issues at all
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> davmor2: I'm pretty sure I heard about them on the ubuntu planet as being a nightmare
<davmor2> Azelphur: As I say no comment never used them only their server side
<Azelphur> hehe
<dmdrummond> :-)
<dmdrummond> I'm me now
 * paln has returned.
<paln> So, what are you guys up to now?
<BigRedS> I think 'fragrance' adverts are the new cigarette adverts
<BigRedS> in that they make no sense whatsoever, and don't reference what they're selling until they do so explicitly at the end
<Flashtek> BigRedS: agreed..
<paln> BigRedS: ;) that's kinda true...
<paln> abstract ads, my teacher calls them
<mgdm> BigRedS: yes, I was thinking something similar
<mgdm> BigRedS: there's a particularly nonsensical one just now involving an interview with some bloke
<BigRedS> mgdm: That "I will not be predictable" one?
<mgdm> BigRedS: thassit
<mgdm> utterly bonkers :)
<BigRedS> yeah, and quite badly acted
<BigRedS> unless it's supposed to be like that
<BigRedS> but I've no idea what theyre getting at with iot
<daubers> Woot!
<daubers> Christmas tree arrived and installed!
<daubers> Just need to wait for it to settle a bit before decorating :D
<BigRedS> whoo!
<moreati> daubers: Is it feeling nervous and tense?
<paln> daubers: "installed"...really???
<daubers> moreati: Well you know, a car journey is a scary thing for a car
<davmor2> paln: yeah, daubers heard about a mail client called pine so installed it
<daubers> davmor2: :p
<daubers> paln: Fitted into it's stand and watered = installed
<daubers> http://yfrog.com/gzfrenj \p/
<daubers> hmm
<daubers> \o/
<daubers> better
<paln> davmor2: pine, huh? hmmm... ;/
<paln> ;\
<paln> that one looks more like it's thinking than ;/
<paln> that's just a weird winky face
<AlanBell> stop anthropomorphising trees, they don't like it.
<AlanBell> http://twitpic.com/3fnjvw
<daubers> \o/
<daubers> IT'S CHRISTMAS!!! </noddy.
<davmor2> AlanBell: wow you managed to bolt your tree to the wall :D
 * BigRedS is one of them heathens :) http://twitpic.com/3cldw9
<jacobw> christmas makes me feel grumpy :(
<daubers> jacobw: You need to watch the Muppet Christmas Carol
<jacobw> i think that would make me more grumpy
<daubers> jacobw: How can you be grumpy at Gonzo, Rizzo and Michael Caine??
 * jacobw grumbles
<daubers> jacobw: Mulled wine and a warm mince pie?
<jacobw> hmm
<jacobw> now that does sound nice
<davmor2> Is missing out on Xmas decs this year :'(  no time for them, need to finish moving in, and then boxing day they'd need to be back down to start decorating the new flat  :'(  is liking other people so keep the pictures coming please :)
 * paln is soooooooooooo bored...
 * BigRedS has error messages that he's quite sure are wrong
 * paln is backing up some files to floppy disk
<paln> the sound it makes when transferring makes a funky tune!
<AlanBell> that is very retro!
<paln> retro music for the retro storage!
 * paln is becoming more bored...
 * paln is leaving...see ya suckers!
<daubers> right, lets see if we can speed up this silly python script
 * DJones deletes half of daubers script to halve the running time
<safiyyah> hey all
<daubers> DJones: Tried that, didn't help :(
<davmor2> night all
<balor> Anyone else in Brighton/Eastbourne having *dreadful* connection speeds?
<andylockran> balor: there's a routing problem at LINX
<andylockran> anyone give any tips why my z key has become really sensitive on the asus eee
<andylockran> i've removed the key, but the plastic nipple underneath only needs a stroke for it to type z
<andylockran> i've got a sensitive z nipple and i'm trying to work out how best to desensitise it
<balor> andylockran: So the whole world is fscked?
 * paln has arrived!
<andylockran> balor: many places yeah
<andylockran> happened just past 4 i thinj
<andylockran> k
<paln> Hello Ubuntu UK people!
 * paln has arrived!
<mgdm> we saw
<paln> lol :D
<paln> So, how are you guys?
<andylockran> good ta
<andylockran> you?
<paln> I'm cool
<paln> busy freeing up some HDD real estate for Xubuntu!
<popey> evening all
<czajkowski> ello
<dutchie> lo popey and czajkowski
<dutchie> definitely need to unpack suitcases from university now, it's been over a week :S
<czajkowski> dutchie: lazy fecker :p
<danfish> evening
<danfish> dutchie: leave it long enough and all those unwashed clothes will ferment and explode the suitcases, meaning no unpacking :D
<czajkowski> dear dinner please arrive soon
<czajkowski> :s
<dutchie> that will probably happen while i am sleeping in the bed next to them though, danfish
<danfish> dutchie: probably....didn't think of that
<paln> czajkowski: already had mine! lamb...
<paln> how long would u say it would take to shrink a partition by 8GB?
<popey> depends how fast the machine is and how full the partition is
<MartijnVdS> wow flash is flaky on natty
<popey> 10.2?
<MartijnVdS> flashplugin-installer                     10.1.102.65ubuntu2
<popey> :(
<MartijnVdS> it crashes every second reload
<MartijnVdS> even reloads of unrelated pages
<daubers> Hmmm
<daubers> seems my issue is entirley python related :(
<AlanBell> need more christmas tree pictures
<paln> popey: 128MB RAM -- as u kno -- and 9.57GiB taken, shrinking from 17.57GiB to 9.57GiB (8GiB off)
<AlanBell> paln: would you not have less pain if you used an actual computer?
<DanielRM> Hello all.
<popey> evening DanielRM
<paln> AlanBell: I'm trying to get crappy Windows ME OFF it and put Xubuntu ON it.
<paln> so that my sister stops being a retard who's 10.5 yrs older than me can stop bugging me by wanting to use my laptop
<AlanBell> paln: get a mini-ITX motherboard with an Atom 330 chip on it and 2GB ram
<paln> oh, and she can't deal with speed problems
<AlanBell> shove it in the same box
<paln> yet, ironically, she has one
<paln> laaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzy
<DanielRM> popey: how are you?
<popey> tickety boo
<DanielRM> Good good.
<DanielRM> And how's everyone else?
<daubers> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543295/
<daubers> Shocking!
<paln> well, I'm getting 2GB RAM soon for it (most likely for Christmas...or this week) and a 1TB HDD for it asewll
<daubers> How can python be slower on the same task by 3m30s!
<paln> daubers: wot's so shocking?
<paln> o right...
<paln> just read "slower" post
<paln> daubers: well, u were slow at the task of revealing wot was so shocking about that log.
<popey> paln: I'd be surprised if a machine that came with 128MB supports 2GB or a 1TB hard disk
<paln> it's direct hardware tho...
<paln> popey: And why is that?
<popey> motherboards have limits on what they support
<paln> ohhh.
<daubers> 17x slower!!!
<paln> don't embarass me in front of all these techhies...
<paln> ...who happen to use Linux
<daubers> Poxy thing. That means I'm going to have to replace all my Python stuff with C++ on the NSLU2 :(
<paln> Wohoo! Shrikage complete!
<paln> *Shrinkage
<mgdm> daubers: psyco or anything like that any good?
<DanielRM> So from this I gather that daubers is shocked today.
 * paln is shocked the DanielRM just realised the daubers is shocked...shocking!
<gord> daubers, or you could not use cpython?
<gord> cpython is the slowest thing in the world
<dutchie> http://twitpic.com/3fnzcn
<czajkowski> dutchie: go unpack
<dutchie> AlanBell: ^^
<dutchie> czajkowski: :P
<popey> sooo diaspora
<popey> not very exciting
<gord> its yet another social network isn't it? don't feel the need for another one
<AlanBell> thanks dutchie 🎄
<dutchie> especially one with no-one on it
<dutchie> :( my font is sadly lacking that character
<AlanBell> not many fonts include U+1F384
<daubers> mgdm: psyco?
<dutchie> !info python-psyco
<lubotu3> python-psyco (source: psyco): Python specializing compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (maverick), package size 139 kB, installed size 424 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 netbsd-i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<gord> daubers, its a c module for python, it dynamically recompiles some python code, its good for lots of arithmetic
<gord> daubers, you should try in jython and pypy too at least
<daubers> hmmm, all I'm doin is reading an sql db and outputting a csv
<moreati> I think psyco is no more, cython is it's replacement
<gord> moreati, no, thats wrong in every way
<gord> cpython is the default python, the one everyone uses
<gord> psyco is a c module that can be used by cpython
<moreati> cython replaces something though I'm sure
<daubers> Hmmm... no psyco in the debian repo on that p[latform
<daubers> Job for tomorrow I think
<otaku_coder> hi. I was wondering if I replaced nautilis-wallpaper manager with the compiz manager, would I be able to span a wallpaper properly between 2 screens? native span doesn't work as previous and i know there is a big bug thread for it.
<otaku_coder> this is for maverick btw..
<paln> i was looking for something similar to otaku_coder, a wallpaper that spans over multiple workspaces
<paln> r at least an Ubuntu themed/related wallpaper that repeats itself like a wallpaper in a room does
<paln> *or at least
<dwatkins> I used to have images of Mars, the Earth and Venus as my wallpaper on three adjacent monitors.
<paln> dwatkins: that'd be cool!
<otaku_coder> dwatkins: ive got a few downloaded like that, but span just plants them in the middle of the 2 screens, rather than zoom/stretch as it used to be
<paln> but i dnt HAVE 3 monitors...
<paln> c ya guys
<Mez> otaku_coder: *waves*
<Mez> otaku_coder: you're referring people here now, instead of to me on twitter, right ? :P
<otaku_coder> hi dude!
<otaku_coder> haha yeah, figured i'd ask in the right place this time
<KarlPoe> Evening
<KarlPoe> Anyone care to help me out mounting smb share in Ubuntu Maverick?
<KarlPoe> It keeps saying this
<KarlPoe> Em... can't find it :)
<KarlPoe> Here we go:
<KarlPoe> mount error(110): Connection timed out
<KarlPoe> Here's how I'm trying to mount it:
<KarlPoe> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.254/Disk_a1 /media/Seagate -o guest,iocharset=utf8
<KarlPoe> Now if I go to smb://192.168.1.254/Disk_a1 in nautilus, it works just fine
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-14
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Chris Jones] Old and new: Mixing irssi and iPhones for fun and no profit - http://www.tenshu.net/archives/2010/12/14/old-and-new-mixing-irssi-and-iphones-for-fun-and-no-profit/
<nigelb> popey: Hey, I could use some RT love :) http://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/14570773956005888
<MooDoo> hello all
<AlanBell> morning MooDoo and all
<Apacheuk> morning all
<MooDoo> :)
<diplo> Morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning all
<dwatkins> ello
<czajkowski> aloha
<nperry_> Morning All o/
<MartijnVdS> \o
<nperry_> czajkowski: Re the ubunt hour, are you around Sat evening/day time?
<czajkowski> no sorry I head back to ireland then
<nperry_> Damm, only time I've got free this week :<
<diplo> Where are you staying czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> diplo: Bath
<diplo> yeah i mean where in bath sorry, should have been  more specific, live in trowbridge a few miles out of bath
<czajkowski> hmm good question
<diplo> heh
<czajkowski> http://www.cheritonhouse.co.uk/  staying here
<daubers> Morning
<diplo> nice part of bath, well actually there aren't that many bad parts
<diplo> you have a school opposite you there though, well a little up on your right
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<czajkowski> diplo: aye but I walked past and down to work
<czajkowski> thoug I did find a nice short cut which cuts dow a load of th hill walk
<diplo> yeah loads of little alleys down there
<dwatkins> Bath is lovely.
<jpds> I prefer showers.
<dwatkins> I prefer Edinburgh ;-)
<diplo> never been there yet
<czajkowski> I hope to do some looking around one of the days
<czajkowski> perhaps take a half day and go see some of hte place in daylight
<samelco> hi, when does support stop for karmic 9.10?
<samelco> even though i have screen-saver off and power-management set to never the screen goes off after 10 minutes
<samelco> i found a thread here, .. http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/229/disable-screensaver/ ... seems to be dealing with this issue
<samelco> just have to find autostart.sh now
<screen-x`> morning :)
<bigcalm> Hi screen-x`
<bigcalm> What's with the jaunty hat?
<screen-x`> oooh
 * screen-x removes hat
<bigcalm> Last ice hockey match we attended, I had to remove GF's hat for God Save the Queen
<bigcalm> I know it's cold, but still
<popey> MORNING!
<bigcalm> Howdy popey
<bigcalm> popey: where do you use your Joggler?
<popey> it usually sits in the kitchen
<popey> but I don't "use" it much
<bigcalm> Ah, so my alarm clock app won't be much use to you :(
<popey> heh
<popey> i used my ipad for the first time as an alarm clock this morning
<hoover> mornin all
<dwatkins> Which sound did you have it make, popey?
<czajkowski> daft question time, have an open office document in a .docx need to make some of the pages landscape and the rest portrait, but every time I change a the ones I need to landscape it changes the entire document to landscape :(
<gord> depends if he falls asleep in the kitchen really
<maco> czajkowski: afaik, not possible, but if you find a way, please blog it
<czajkowski> maco: that's what I thought :( feck
<maco> czajkowski: any chance you just need to end up with a funky-directions pdf?
<popey> dwatkins: i had it play radio 2 :)
<maco> if so, make a file of portrait and a file of landscape, pdf-ify both, then use pdfshuffler to mash
<popey> czajkowski: i think you can carve it up into sections
<czajkowski> maco: document is already over 40 pages long
<popey> thats how you do it in word anyway
<czajkowski> popey: aye in office I know I change the pages as I go along but doesnt seem to be the case in oo
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> much swearing at the computer again today I suscpect. thanks folks
<samelco> umm, my eeebox display cuts out after 10 minutes even though scrreen-saver is off and power-management is set to never
<czajkowski> maco: plan B it is, create a seperate landscape document and will merge to other document  and create as pdf
<czajkowski> good idea
<bigcalm> 10 minutes of inactivity?
<samelco> yes bigcalm
<bigcalm> Can't say that I've experienced that
<samelco> i did disable and re-enabled screen-saver in startup programs that made no difference
<dwatkins> popey: nice, I clearly need to get me one of those
<samelco> i found a thread were others have this issue, there is a reference to autostart.sh for karmic but i cannot find it
 * daubers waits for windows to boo
<daubers> t
<MartijnVdS> "boo" works ;)
<exobuzz> mornin
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Especially as it gives me a desktop thats not responsive for 5 minutes after its booted :(
<davmor2> morning all
<bigcalm> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<bigcalm> Humm. This works but web is down
<bigcalm> Weird
 * kazade throws IE8 out of the window
<kazade> I hate IE :/
<bigcalm> Facebook and BBC are both down for me
<kazade> bigcalm, dns?
<bigcalm> And we're back
<bigcalm> kazade: google
<kazade> oh, that was gonna be my suggestion :p
<bigcalm> kazade: I blame VirginMedia
<bigcalm> I always blame them for any interweb problems
<kazade> so do I, and I don't even use them :p
<bigcalm> Heh
<kazade> Words cannot describe how much IE sucks
<kazade> I want to do something very simple (have an image as a button which when clicked submits the attached "value" attribute), I've succeeded in 3 different ways on Firefox, none of which work on IE
<MartijnVdS> kazade: input type=image?
 * screen-x ingests lartc
<MartijnVdS> LARTc?
<screen-x> http://lartc.org
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: http://catb.org/jargon/html/L/LART.html
<screen-x> :p
<BigRedS> I was expecting lartc to be related to that sort of lart
<MooDoo> i was just thinking about ls -lart :)
<kazade> MartijnVdS, input type=image doesn't submit the value on IE
<kazade> and <button value="123"><img src=""></button> submits the bit inbetween the <button> tags on IE, not the value
<MartijnVdS> tell the IE9 team :)
<kazade> I eventually got it working with input type="submit" but with an ugly IE hack to make the text of the value not display
<BigRedS> Is there such a thing as a non-ugly IE hack?
<kazade> BigRedS, nope
<samelco> ifconfig
<samelco> oops!
<MooDoo> samelco: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 23:re:45:44:32:ss
<MooDoo> :)
<samelco> XD
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: that's not a valid mac
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: yes i know i was having a joke
<daubers> Bah, how can I get the grace time remaining of an xfs quota'd thing in seconds instead of "X days"
<directhex> daubers: locally or over nfs?
<daubers> directhex: locally
<daubers> xfs_quota -x -c 'report -p ' /mount/bigfs gives it to me in days, I'd like it in seconds so I can scripts some stuff
<MartijnVdS> $days * 86400 = $seconds
<aaronr> anyone familiar with apparmor? mysql won't start after upgrading a machine from 8.10 > 10.04: http://pastie.org/1375800
<daubers> MartijnVdS: What if it expires at 13:00 that day?
<MartijnVdS> aaronr: have you rebooted?
<aaronr> or at least i think its apparmor that's upsetting it
<aaronr> yeah
<MartijnVdS> the "profile_replace" is part of the upgrade process
<MartijnVdS> what does it log when you restart it manually?
<aaronr> "service mysql restart" is still running, but i'm seeing this in syslog: http://pastie.org/1375829
<directhex> aaronr: 8.10->10.04?
<aaronr> yeah, stopping off along the way
<aaronr> 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04
<aaronr> this server isn't loved enough.
<MartijnVdS> no idea
<MartijnVdS> did you put the database in a non-default location?
<aaronr> hmm.
<aaronr> i think the apparmor thing is me barking up the wrong tree
<aaronr> just read something that says profile_replace isn't an error
<MartijnVdS> profile_replace shouldn't happen on restart though
<aaronr> running mysqld directly interactively shows other issues
<aaronr> hmm, seems my my.cnf could be the problem.
<BigRedS> is there an easy way to change the username of a mysql user?
<MartijnVdS> UPDATE users?
<BigRedS> I'm guessing   update User set user='newname' where user='oldname';  will still require me to faff with grants?
<bigcalm> http://chzupnextinsports.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/hockeywaffle.gif?w=222&h=150
<bigcalm> Slightly bored, sorry :)
<daubers> Ah ha!
<daubers> The xfs_db actually stores the time it expires in seconds since the epoch
<daubers> so I can just query that
<kazade> haha, you gotta love Windows fanboys, take a look at the comments by "The_Bob_Dole" here: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2374193,00.asp?obref=obinsite
<kazade> I also love the fact that they tried to installed Windows from a USB stick and they couldn't because: "the USB port isn't recognizing any of my peripherals or a network" seems like a job for Ubuntu to me..
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski just to remind her I'm about still :D
<aaronr> (for the log's sake: my mysql problem was due to "skip_bdb" being in my my.cnf. That makes newer mysql barf as the deprecated BDB support got removed completely a while back and that directive isn't recognised anymore.)
 * czajkowski stabs davmor2 and goes back to work 
<MooDoo> czajkowski: oh your so awesome :D
<iggy_> http://i.imgur.com/7cghx.jpg
<BigRedS> fnarr
<bigcalm> Heh
<popey> not really appropriate for here iggy_
<iggy_> popey: sorry wrong room!
<dwatkins> safe for work? I assume not
<iggy_> dwatkins: probably not..
<suprengr> o/
<dwatkins> thanks iggy_ - I won't click it, then
<suprengr> anyone fancy a spreadsheet quikkie? [have flu & brain is stuck]
<czajkowski> dwatkins: not very Ubuntu friendly
<dwatkins> ah I see, czajkowski
<dwatkins> that's better
<screen-x> suprengr: what's your spreadsheet problem?
<suprengr> hi screen-x & thanks.  a formula [=CONCATENATE("C",(1000-(COUNTBLANK(B1:B1000)))) returns the wanted cell but nothing I do allows me to use the result to reference the cell  :(
<screen-x> suprengr: in google docs, the function is indirect()
<screen-x> maybe different in your spreadsheet of choice
<suprengr> screen-x: I searched google docs, the ooo help and ended going round & round in circles with no result.  I bow to your superior searching :)
<screen-x> suprengr: I looked in the function list under lookup :)
 * suprengr wonders... should have checked in function list for "searching_for_hours_when_ brain_&_body_stuffed_with_flu()
<suprengr> screen-x: thanks a mil, very grateful.
<screen-x> flu sucks :(
<suprengr> it sucks more than the suckiest thing made at the suckiest thing factory in sucky-land
<screen-x> Is there a way to temporarily force chrome/chromium to treat address bar input as a url, rather than search terms?
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: just type an url?
<screen-x> some of my urls look very like search terms..
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: your search terms start with "http://" ?!
<screen-x> heh, ok dns names, rather than urls..
<suprengr> screen-x: cancel dns pre-fetch ???
<screen-x> http:// prefix does the job.
<davmor2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysIzPF3BfpQ to all a funny Christmas :D
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<bigcalm> Morning AlanBell
 * AlanBell is not impressed with the wiring in his house
<czajkowski> AlanBell: what ya break
<AlanBell> what numpty put the sockets in my office on the same ring as the cooker!
<czajkowski> AlanBell: did you put them on the same ring
<AlanBell> nope
<AlanBell> like that when I bought the place, but I only just found out about it
<czajkowski> was your office always the office?
<screen-x> "wodim: Drive needs to reload the media to return to proper status." followed by tray eject and insert, what's all that about?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yup, it is in an extension
<bigcalm> The cooker should never be on a ring. It should be a radial connection to the consumer unit. Same situation with an electric shower
<AlanBell> bigcalm: yup
<AlanBell> that is why I turned it off at the CU and didn't expect anything else to go off with it!
<bigcalm> AlanBell: so you have a cookie connected to 2.5mm ring?
<screen-x> mmm cookie
<bigcalm> Doh
<bigcalm> Cookie?
<bigcalm> Damn it
<bigcalm> Cooker
 * popey has had enough of changing passwords today
<screen-x> yes please bigcalm
<bigcalm> I have a bad of cookies in my draw...
<bigcalm> popey: your own passwords?
<AlanBell> bigcalm: well not sure, there is a cooker isolation switch above the worksurface
<AlanBell> and one wire popping out behind the cooker wired into the cooker
<AlanBell> I don't know what goes on between the CU and the switch
<AlanBell> but it isn't right, whatever it is
<bigcalm> Is the CU full of MCBs rather than fuses?
<AlanBell> yes
<bigcalm> Better than nothing then :)
<screen-x> MCB?
<AlanBell> and it is on the one labled "kitchen sockets"
<AlanBell> magnetic circuit breakers
<bigcalm> Miniture Circuit breaker
<screen-x> different from RCD?
<AlanBell> oh ok
<bigcalm> screen-x: yes
<screen-x> better?
<AlanBell> RCD trips on earth leakage
<bigcalm> Different
<bigcalm> You generally have 1 RCD and a butt load of MCBs
<AlanBell> MCB trips on over amps, like a bit of fusewire burning out
<screen-x> ok
<bigcalm> AlanBell: I'd get a sparky in to check the wiring of the whole house
<AlanBell> bigcalm: I think I will
<popey> bigcalm: yes
<screen-x> I'm attempting to burn an ISO that I need to boot an old server from in order to P2V it, I'd forgotten how much I dislike the whole coaster making process.
<popey> bigcalm: i was one of the people that had a lifehacker account
<bigcalm> popey: Gawker?
<AlanBell> I knew the socket next to the cooker switch was connected to it, but I thought that was just a cheeky little spur off the switch
<popey> ya
<bigcalm> :(
<popey> and I happened to have quite a few sites with the same password
<popey> where "quite a few" is "about a hundred"
<bigcalm> Ouch
<bigcalm> So you've changed all of them to the same new pw? ;)
<popey> you are not the first person to make that joke :)
<popey> no
<bigcalm> Awww
<bigcalm> Joke? :P
<bigcalm> czajkowski: I like gooy commands
<czajkowski> well I just had to sit through the Debian V Ubuntu server debate
<czajkowski> now command line V  GUI
<czajkowski> I see cider in my future
<bigcalm> Awww
<MooDoo> czajkowski: lots i assume
<screen-x> yay, burnt a readable CD...
<MartijnVdS> uhm.. wow? :)
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: its an achievement!
<screen-x> I never did get on very well with optical media, especially the writeable types..
<daubers> screen-x: That probably had more to do with the state of the laptop you where burning them on
<screen-x> daubers: it's a desktop, but it is quite loaded
<daubers> heh :)
<winterweaver> my public ssh key is the .pub file, yes?
<screen-x> winterweaver: yep
<winterweaver> tx
<BigRedS> anyone here familiar with fail2ban and custom rules?
<winterweaver> hg == mercurial? True|False
<BigRedS> true, AFAIK
<BigRedS> 'cause hg is mercury
<BigRedS> who says foss uses cryptic names?
<popey> o/
<winterweaver> hehe
<winterweaver> thx
<morleypotter> does anyone know anything about HD radeon graphics cards, specifically ubuntu support?
<BigRedS> My radeon works in ubuntu
<BigRedS> but I don't knwo what it is
<X3N_> BigRedS: it's probably a graphics card, but that's not important right now
<popey> FUNNY MAN!
<X3N_> :p
<bigcalm> HEh
<X3N_> it's my tribute to leslie nielsen to use that joke at every opportunity
<popey> surely not?
<X3N_> and don't call me surely
<X3N_> doesn't quite work as well written
<bigcalm> All together?
<popey> it's a different kind of joke all together
<popey> "it's a different kind of joke"
<davmor2> X3N_: It's probably a badly written pun, but that's not import right now
<X3N_> :)
<screen-x> anyone used nbd recently?
<Flashtek> network block devices ?
<screen-x> yeah
<Flashtek> not int he last 5 minutes..
<screen-x> I can't seem to get nbd-server to start, its whinging about the config file, but I commented everything out, and it still doesn't start..
<Flashtek> kicked it ?
<screen-x> yeah, pretty hard.
<Flashtek> mind you, ifyou comment everything out, it'll likely not work
<screen-x> the default config file only has two options set, which it claims are optional
<screen-x> well, when I see default, I mean template, as the package doesn't actually install a default config file.
<screen-x> It appears to have started working.. how strange.
<screen-x> \o/ partprobe added partitions to the nbd device
<BigRedS> Linux in 'just works' shocker? ;)
<screen-x> not all devices support partitions, I can't remember which type I came across that didn't...
<screen-x> I think it was loops
<Azelphur> I'm thinking about getting a HTC Desire Z o.O
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: get a Nexus S
<MartijnVdS> it > *
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: except it's obvious lack of a keyboard.
<MartijnVdS> (it has no crappy htc sense)
<screen-x> unless you want a keyboard..
<MartijnVdS> lack of keyboard++
<Azelphur> htc sense is removable :)
<screen-x> Depends if you like samsung plastic build as well..
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: but it's hard
<Azelphur> it's hard?
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: I'll stick to my nexus one until the /next/ google phone (after nexus s) arrives
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: yeah you have to root and run custom roms... that's a lot of work
<screen-x> yeah, I think the N1-->NS is a step down in build quality
<MartijnVdS> N1 is metal :)
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: did that on day 1 with my G1 :)
<jacobw> rooting and running custom ROMs isn't much work
<jacobw> takes about 20 minutes
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> CyanogenMod <3
<MartijnVdS> Sure it takes 20 minutes.. but not rooting saves me that :)
<jacobw> i had cyanogen on my G1
<MartijnVdS> Google's own android builds tend to suck a lot less than HTCs
 * jacobw lost his G1 :(
 * jacobw now has a nokia 2330
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> My G1 is a bit slow for my tastes
<Azelphur> It struggles a lot with 2.2
<BigRedS> yeah, when I went from my G1 to my Galaxy I was astounded at how smooth android can be
<BigRedS> it's a lot less crap when it's on good hardware :)
<BigRedS> (but Samsung have done horrible things to Android)
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> I flash cyanogen on day 1 anyway so doesn't bother me
<BigRedS> Yeah, there is no cyanogen for my galaxy :(
<Azelphur> :(
<BigRedS> I've been looking for a vanilla android for it, too, but I can't find one
<Azelphur> but yea full keyboard is a must for me because I mainly use it for typing rather than talking
<BigRedS> apparently the hardware's quite esoteric, so there's not a lot of effort in its direction
<Azelphur> so it's between Milestone, G2 and N900
<BigRedS> Azelphur: I did think that, but I've got quite used to an on-screen keyboard
<moreati> BigRedS: Oh, I'd used HTC Android (which is slower than it need be), but not Samsung. Had assumed Samdung Android is okay, thaks for th info
<Azelphur> (afaik there is no milestone 2, and galaxy S pro is US only)
<BigRedS> even found an ssh client that works with a virtual keyboard :)
<Azelphur> BigRedS: so you play games with your on screen keyboard? :p
 * Azelphur breaks out the megadrive emulator on his G1 a lot
<Flashtek> :)
<BigRedS> moreati: There's a bunch of crapware and bloatware, and they've got their own replacements for things (like contacts, and dialer) which are confusingly namesakes of their 'replacements' so sometimes you get oen, other times the other
<BigRedS> I'm sure it's fine if you dont' mod it *at all*, but then you've got an imitation iphone
<Azelphur> also the screen is small enough without 60% of it going to a keyboard xD
<BigRedS> Azelphur: not keyboard-based games :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> so yea, physical keyboard for me
<BigRedS> I know where you're coming from, 'cause that's exactly where I was before I got this. But it turns out on-screen isn't as bad (for me) as I thought it would be
<BigRedS> ssh on a phone is an excercise in patience anyway
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> BigRedS: I use SSH on my G1 all the time
<Azelphur> besides the slowness, once you get logged in it's fine
<Azelphur> I type quite fast on my G1
<moreati> BigRedS: okay, interesting that they didn't remove the stock dialler after replacing it, or did an incomplete job
<BigRedS> yeah, I've got to the same sort of speed on teh landscape keyboard as on the hardwre keyboard
<BigRedS> moreati: there's a dialer built into their own contacts thing, which you almost always get
<BigRedS> there's one particular way of getting there that gets the standard ndroid one, but I've forgotten what it is
<jacobw> my dad has a HTC Hero, so i've had quite a lot of dealing with HTC Sense
<jacobw> i.e. can you phone this number for me? its too confusing
<moreati> I rooted my Desire last week and flashed with a CyanogenMod derivative. Couldn't believe the difference in smoothness. Only bit of Sense I miss is the time/stopwatch/countdown/alarm app, haven't huntd out a suitable replacement yet
<jacobw> old people shouldn't be allowed smartphones
<jacobw> i noticed that when rooted my G1 with cyanogon moreati
 * moreati imageines a Vietnamese city being invaded by Cylons
<daubers> o/
<Flashtek> darn
<Flashtek> cant find rj45 connectors
<BigRedS> what? They're all over the place?
<BigRedS> I don't know why the second sentence was a question there. That was definitely supposed to be a statement.
<Flashtek> as in the unused ones
<BigRedS> No , I know
<BigRedS> but surely RS or someone will sell you a bag?
<BigRedS> Ahhh, unless you mean ones you've already bought!
 * BigRedS is slow at this time of day
<Flashtek> BigRedS: yes, a bag i got from maplin recently..
<moreati> Flashtek: Boot of car/seat of bus?
<Flashtek> moreati: they should be in my bag.. i'll have another look in a few..
<davmor2> BigRedS: Hey come on don't say your slow this time of day,  your this slow all day honest ;)
<Oli````> Damn the Humble Indie Bundle is good this time around.
<Flashtek> lol
<Oli````> Braid, Cortex Command, Machinarium, Osmos and Revenge of the Titans
<Oli````> All running native (save Machinarium) on Linux. Today is a good day.
<exobuzz> ive still not got around to playing stuff from the last pack
<Oli````> exobuzz: ditto. And I bought Psychonauts for a fiver today. And I've got AvP to play at some point. And the bottomlessness of Minecraft.
<exobuzz> heh
<Oli````> Gaming on Linux has never been better.
<exobuzz> ive got about 3 wii games still in wrapping too
<Oli````> [Thankfully] I don't own any consoles. I'm sure I'd have no money or time if I did.
<exobuzz> no consoles? not even a megadrive or something? :)
<Flashtek> I own a Wii, a PS3 and Xbox classic.. I barely use 'em
<exobuzz> xbox classic i use daily.. xbmc ftw
<Flashtek> but i do have a speccy emulator on my wildfire
<jacobw> i'm like the opposite, i've got a PS3 an most of hit games of this year; i just can't find time to play them
<Oli````> Oh I *have* owned consoles in the past (Master System, Snes and a PSX) but no "modern" ones
<exobuzz> my favourite console is probably my vectrex, although i dont play on it all that often. should get it out for a session
<Oli````> (I refuse to call them modern without pseudo-air-quotes because they're all pensioners in the hardware world)
<exobuzz> Oli````, should never throw em away but build up a massive collection in the loft ;-)
<exobuzz> or better still under the tv..
<MartijnVdS> Oli````: Biggest problem is RAM
<MartijnVdS> Oli````: Especially on PS3 (though even a little more CPU wouldn't hurt)
<Oli````> heh, I did go through a phase while at uni where I had the master system, snes and psx all plugged in...
<exobuzz> nice
<Oli````> But the sharp corners on the Master System controller gave somebody rabies and we had to have him put down.
<MartijnVdS> Oli````: soldering iron at the ready?
<exobuzz> super metroid on snes.. <3
<exobuzz> Oli````, lol
<Flashtek> grrr... why is my boss not replying to my calls and texts ?
<Flashtek> i've only been calling him for 7 hours..
<Flashtek> perhaps I should take it as a hint and return my laptop..?
<MartijnVdS> \o issyl0
<issyl0> MartijnVdS: yay!
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<issyl0> I know! I didn't realise I was as Guest until just now!
 * MartijnVdS is watching a theme night on nuclear power/war on a Dutch history channel
<MartijnVdS> with old cinema/newsreel footage etc.
 * popey points Daviey at exobuzz 
<dwatkins> Flashtek: tried calling someone else who might know where your boss is?
<screen-x> trying to run memtest86+ and I get "error: too small lower memory", then a memory range any ideas?
<MartijnVdS> not enough memory <1MB free
<MartijnVdS> are you running it from grub?
<MartijnVdS> what's the range?
<screen-x> from grub
<screen-x> 0x99100 > 0x96400
<MartijnVdS> wow.. do you have "memory hole" in your BIOS (they stopped doing that in Pentium 2 machines I think?)
<screen-x> Its a dual xeon, so probably not.
<MartijnVdS> I have no idea what it could be
<screen-x> just found bug 560839
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 560839 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "error: too small lower memory (0x99100 > 0x98400)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560839
<screen-x> looks like a memtest problem.
<screen-x> doesn't work from lucid cd either, but blinking cursor instead of error message.
<jerkman> hey guys
<MartijnVdS> \o
<screen-x> lo
<popey> hi jerkman
<exobuzz> "popey points Daviey at exobuzz " someone asked something ?
<exobuzz> s/someone/daviey
<jerkman> anyone in here from FLUG?
<popey> jerkman: F?
<MartijnVdS> France?
<popey> exobuzz: Daviey has a joggler
<exobuzz> aah
<jerkman> faversham linux users group
<popey> jerkman: Azelphur lives not tooo far from there
<popey> he's about the closest I can think of
<popey> Gary is closer if you're looking over the water
<Azelphur> didn't know faversham had one
<Azelphur> there was a thanet one but it died
<popey> neither did I! :)
<popey> http://lug.org.uk/lugs/south-east
<popey> not listed there
<popey> jerkman: do they have a website?
<Azelphur> secret ninja lugs clearly :p
<screen-x> hmm, I can't memtest86 to run on this box, tried lucid and hardy CDs :(
<jerkman> http://flug.org.uk/
<screen-x> \o/ memtest ISO from memtest.org works :)
<czajkowski> Despicable me is one of the funniest things I've watched in a long time
<popey> jerkman: do you know who runs the LUG?
<popey> jerkman: be good to get whoever it is listed on lug.org.uk
<popey> they should join the lugmaster mailing list
<jerkman> urm, jake rayham
<jerkman> i think anyway
 * daubers used to ponder becoming a thudmeister
<daubers> Not quite the same as a lugmaster though....
<screen-x> popey: seems to be a member of a group of lugs http://hyperlug.org/
<jerkman> mpearce isn't a group i don't think. I went to his demo, but as part of flug
<jacobw> http://pastebin.com/wqzvh7qq
<screen-x> chrome only takes one click to ignore a bad ssl cert, that's about 6 less annoying than FF.
<jacobw> why does n1 always equal ~4000000, surely if c is an int and a blank is ascii decimal 32, c should equal the number of blanks in the input
<screen-x> jacobw: I know nothing about c, but do you need {} for those if statements? Maybe a case statement would be better?
<jacobw> don't need { } for a one line statement
<jacobw> i always encounter strange problems with C/C++
<gord> jacobw, you don't want to do n1, n2, n3 = 0
<gord> jacobw, n1 and n2 are uninitialised that way
<gord> thats why tabs and spaces are both crazy numbers
<jacobw> ah, now I didn't know it worked that in C
<jacobw> it works like that in Python :(
<jacobw> so in C, if I want to set a common value to a series of variables I have to do
<jacobw> n1 = 0;
<jacobw> n2 = 0;
<jacobw> etc
<gord> New humble indie bundle on by the way, five games, all commercial quality all work on linux. pay what you want for them http://www.humblebundle.com/ (worth a re-tweet if your like popey and have a billion followers?)
<gord> ^^ for charity too
<Azelphur> gord: yay, I bought the first bundle myself
<ali1234> int n1, n2, n3; n1 = n2 = n3 = 0;
<gord> its worth noting that the average amount paid by windows users is $5.67, mac users is $7.65 and the mightly linux users pay $14.04
<Azelphur> gord: similar happened last time
<Azelphur> was pretty much the same numbers, I remember Linux paid just shy of twice mac users, and windows cheaped out
<Azelphur> :)
<popey> done Gary
<popey> er gord
<gord> \o/
<jacobw> thanks gord, ali1234 :)
<ali1234> http://pastebin.com/d47RgRrV
<jacobw> ha, smartarse :)
<Darael> ...That's one of the best comments I've ever entered an IRC room to.
<Azelphur> Anyone here on orbital/vfast?
<AlanBell> popey: are you still using unity?
<popey> ya AlanBell
<AlanBell> I am finding myself instead of going to the unity menu looking for a terminal so I can just type the program name I want
<popey> i just ctrl+alt+t
<popey> am used to that on gnome
<zleap> cool thanks
<AlanBell> not just me then
<finster> hi all, anybody running 10.04 on their viglen mp-l ?
<popey> hehe
<popey> my viglen is switched off
<gord> AlanBell, is this for starting stuff thats not in your launcher?
<AlanBell> gord: I am on mutter unity
<danfish> evening
<danfish> finster: yup
<AlanBell> and starting stuff that is somewhere in that applications page thing
<popey> http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/?p=365
<popey> that looks _really_ busy
<popey> for "busy" read "fugly"
<finster> i'm getting some very strange network issues on my viglen and am wondering if a recent update is causing them...
<danfish> what sort of issues?
<AlanBell> I don't quite know how things stay in the launcher/dock thing
<AlanBell> not sure I want them to when not running really
<ali1234> popey: believe it or not they have massivle improved it, this is what it used to look like: http://al.robotfuzz.com/~al/random/kdefail.png
<popey> I love that you had that to hand ali1234 :)
<gord> AlanBell, right, in natty places has been re-designed, user testing showed that it wasn't working for people. hopefully it'll suit you better
<finster> danfish: errors running apt-get update, can't even wget anything.
<gord> ali1234, right click, keep in launcher <-- you can check/uncheck things
<gord> AlanBell, even
<danfish> finster: can you do a dns lookup?
<ali1234> popey: to hand? i made it :)
<gord> AlanBell, at the very least, in natty using places to launch applications will be as easy as opening a terminal. but without the annoyance of having that terminal opened :)
<popey> yeah, I know, I meant, you know :)
<AlanBell> gord: why is Bazaar Notification always in the launcher?
<ali1234> i know, i just sit here waiting for someone to mention kde, then i post it...
<finster> danfish: yeah, pinging google.co.uk or whatever seems to work fine. but wget hangs at "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..."
<ali1234> but lets face it, *all* kde apps are incredibly busy, to the point where they all look the same even if they do radically different things. because they all have to have side bars on both sides of the windows, toolbars at the top and the bottom, and the controls so you can rearrange every UI element in any way you want
<gord> AlanBell, i'm assuming you have a bzr indicator? its in there because bamf (what we use for application matching) grabbed the indicator and presented it as a running application, its an edge case =\
<danfish> finster: hmm, odd. No firewall or router settings have occured that you are aware of?
<danfish> finster: setting changes I meant to say
<finster> danfish: no, not that i can think of. mpc-l is plugged directly into my router, another ubuntu machine has no problem running the same commands. only seems to have started in the last few days. even re-installed 10.04 last night but still the same. very strange.
<AlanBell> gord: yeah, I get libnotify messages for bzr commits
<finster> danfish: here are the results of an "apt-get update". http://pastebin.com/uxBt4dVx
<gord> AlanBell, if you feel like testing natty and that still happens, file a bug :)
<danfish> I'll do an update on my MPC-L to try and replicate the problem
<AlanBell> gord: yeah, I think I will have a play on USB soon and then upgrade
<finster> danfish: ok - first I knew of a problem was when my TV failed to connect to miniDLNA on the viglen.
<danfish> finster: hmm, no problem here. When you reinstalled 10.04 did you do a test of connection before installing anything else?
<danfish> apt-cache search dlna
<danfish> oops, wrong window :)
<finster> danfish: http://sourceforge.net/projects/minidlna/ !
<danfish> finster: Tx :) - was seeing if it's in the repos
<finster> danfish: the strange thing is that i did a minimal install, where everything is downloaded over the network. very strange.
<finster> danfish: btw, not installed minidlna yet - not installed anything additional at all out of the repos yet either - its a fresh install
 * danfish is stumped
<finster> hmmm. can't think of anything else to check. did it install a new kernel?
<czajkowski> aloha
<danfish> uname -r here gives me 2.6.32-26-386
<danfish> czajkowski: enjoying Bath?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> it's very pretty
<bigcalm> Ah, you found your way back then ;)
 * bigcalm hugs czajkowski :)
<finster> danfish: same here - 2.6.32-26-386. Suppose that points the finger at my network connection then?
<danfish> finster: Probably :(
<czajkowski> bigcalm: aye once I remmebered to cross the bridge I was ok
<danfish> czajkowski: I you are looking for a good place to eat 2moro, I can recommend the Firehouse Rotisserie http://www.firehouserotisserie.co.uk
<danfish> about standard prices for Bath
<finster> danfish: yeah - can't think what it could be though - like I say, I have a crunchbox machine working absolutely fine, and its only a netgear router. anything else i could check on the viglen?
<czajkowski> danfish: thanks
<danfish> finster: using a static IP config? IP conflicts on the network?
<finster> danfish: all using DHCP, assigned by the router by MAC addresses - has been working fine for months.
<danfish> the only thing I can suggest is to give the viglen with a static IP and see if that makes a difference
<finster> danfish: righto, will try and do that. i will have to wait for another night though as it will need moving out from the cupboard and connecting to a monitor/keyboard. thanks for the help anyway.
<danfish> np. good luck. they are still useful boxes IMO
<finster> danfish: yeah - love my viglen. although i've been tinkering with a dockstar that i got from amazon for £25 recently...
<danfish> have you hacked it to run openwrt or some such?
<Azelphur> Anyone here using/heard about vfast/orbital?
<Azelphur> It looks really interesting, unlimited 10mbit wireless internet in quite a lot of areas
<finster> danfish: yeah - was pretty easy to install "Plugapps linux" - runs samba, minidlna, apache, ssh etc...
<Azelphur> http://www.speedtest.net/result/483501978.png their 10mbit seems to actually be 10mbit too
<danfish> finster: looks interesting.....
<finster> danfish: yeah, pretty good coupled with external usb storage. might get brought into service if i can't get the viglen running properly!
<UtrinqueParatus> Grrrrr why do microsoft always make it difficult for me to stay the right side of copyright law!!!
<zleap> lol
<zleap> this is why i use ubuntu,  can't be bothered with all the license key nonsense
<UtrinqueParatus> MSDN renewal cost £4981!!!
<zleap> not to mention having to pay for virus scanners, endless popups
<zleap> OUch,  why do you need that,
<zleap> ubuntu launchpad membership =- FREE
<UtrinqueParatus> I'm a contractor so I need to keep on top of the latest technologies and migration methods to stay ahead
<zleap> :D
<zleap> ah
<UtrinqueParatus> unfortunately most companies are MS based
<UtrinqueParatus> but i'm not paying £5k
<zleap> they are locked in by microsoft
<zleap> who then in crease their charges so they can make more profit
<zleap> i don't blame you
<zleap> can you not try and get people to use free software
<UtrinqueParatus> its not as if i'm even using the software commercially it will be purely on a non-internet connected Vsphere cluster
<UtrinqueParatus> for testing only
<zleap> ah
<UtrinqueParatus> they should have more tiered levels
<zleap> what is it exactly
<zleap> just testing out their newest software
<zleap> microsoft are there to make money nothing else
<UtrinqueParatus> yeah ms exchange migrations and integration and stuff
<zleap> exchnage is expensive enough
<UtrinqueParatus> i know
<UtrinqueParatus> and i need all 3
<UtrinqueParatus> 2k3 2k7 and 2k10
<zleap> ah versions
<zleap> you would think they would pay YOU to test stuff eh
<moreati> UtrinqueParatus: would an msdn subscription cover your needs, or would it fall outside the licensing restrictions?
<UtrinqueParatus> its just greed, they should allow people who are ms certified ( i.e me ) full access to their software for testing purposes only
<UtrinqueParatus> msdn would thats what I am talking about my renewal just came around and is just under £5k
<zleap> if you wrote back and said you can't afford it and that canonical have offered you something at less than a 1/4 what would they say,
<zleap> also say clients are willing to look at alternatives
<moreati> UtrinqueParatus: oh smeg, I understood it to be onyl £100/year or so
<UtrinqueParatus> there is an operating system only one which is pretty cheap
<UtrinqueParatus> but i need exchange, ocs, sql etc
<zleap> ok
<UtrinqueParatus> zleap, MS are too big to even care about my subscription fee being lost
<zleap> so whatr is their attitude to saying you can't afford it
<zleap> ah
<UtrinqueParatus> they know that there wont be a significant amount of people willing to move away so its not an issue for them
<zleap> not enough people know about the alternatives
<zleap> which is the main problem
<UtrinqueParatus> my renewal is just under 5k but to buy as a new customer its 3600
<UtrinqueParatus> :(
<zleap> ah,  sounds like a total con to me
<zleap> usual scam
<UtrinqueParatus> im still not paying that
<UtrinqueParatus> i only paid 890 last year
<zleap> so its gone up by a good few hundred percent then
<moreati> Oh, I came to ask a question. I'm trying to alter one of the patches to netbeans in the source deb, and I'm confused by the various patch systems. I think the package is using dbs, and I can't work out how to either apply the patches so I can make my change and create a new patch, or just alter a single patch file. Any takers?
<moreati> These are the patches under debian/patches
<zleap> moreati, you could ask in #netbeans
<moreati> zleap: It's not really a netbeans question, it's a debian/ubuntu packaging question
<zleap> ah
<zleap> try #debian just in case someone there can help,  it seems a bit quiet in here
<moreati> zleap: good idea, I just hope I don't stir anti-ubuntu wrath :)
<zleap> wel as you said its a debian question
<moreati> but an ubuntu package :)
<zleap> but i know what you mean
<zleap> hmm
<AlanBell> moreati: try #ubuntu-motu perhaps
<moreati> AlanBell: cheers, will do
<moreati> aha cdbs-edit-patch may be the answer
<dutchie> cdbs-edit-patch is cool
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-15
<ali1234> the bbc news website has really gone down in quality since they redesigned it
<ali1234> "more on this story" is now autogenerated and links to seemingly random other news stories, when it works at all
<hamitron> but has it REALLY EVER had good quality content? ;)
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> it's still better than slashdot
<hamitron> whoopie \o/ :D
<hamitron> I've started reading the news on yahoo front page :/
<hamitron> should I need, at least I get "important" news like the new Britain's Got Talent judges
<hamitron> :\
<ali1234> ha ha
<Azelphur> http://www.break.com/index/how-to-report-the-news.html
<Azelphur> ahahahaha, BBC News in a nutshell
<exobuzz> charlie brooker rules
<exobuzz> seen his one off "gameswipe" ? his other stuff is good too newswipe/screenwipe
<Azelphur> :p
<Azelphur> nope
<exobuzz> tis worth a looksee.
<Azelphur> exobuzz: I'm using a minimal installer on my mums laptop in the hope that it works :p
<Azelphur> it wouldn't install from CD because the drive is on the way out and it's too old to install from USB
<exobuzz> netboot it ?
<exobuzz> :)
<hamitron> or could use the mini.iso
<Azelphur> hamitron: yea I'm using mini.iso
<hamitron> oh, not the command line system install on the alt cd then
<hamitron> :)
<Azelphur> hehe nope :)
<hamitron> I keep meaning to use the mini.iso for all my installs
<hamitron> but I haven't got around to setting up apt-proxy or apt-cacher
<Azelphur> I havn't set them up either so I'm going from the web xD
<Azelphur> I should set up an apt cache though
<Azelphur> quite a few Ubuntu machines in this house
<hamitron> ok for 1 or 2 machines
<hamitron> but I got maybe 8 I want to upgrade to 10.04 on
<Azelphur> yea, I have at least 8
<Azelphur> xD
<hamitron> are you doing full installs?
<Azelphur> I was just thinking for upgrades
<hamitron> that would be crazy
<hamitron> ah
<hamitron> all I want to do is basic fresh installs with only LXDE
<hamitron> no Gnome and crap
<Azelphur> hehe
<nigelb> AlanBell: Hi, can you get meetingology to join #ubuntu-in? :)
<shauno> 1Gb 'walletex' flash card.  any fun ideas what to do with it?  (currently has gnewsense-live on it, which is pretty useless on my laptop)
<shauno> found my fsf membership card over the weekend, and trying to think of something useful for it to do
<MooDoo> hello all
<shauno> morning moo
<Apacheuk> how is everyone this morning?
<MooDoo> not 3 bad thanks :) you?
<shauno> I just found a picture of my car (which I don't live in the same country as anymore).  sentimental much.  http://files.shaunoneil.com/mini/mini-chev.jpg
<diplo> Morning all
<MooDoo> mornign
<daubers> Morning
<BigRedS> G'morning!
<shauno> aloha
<BigRedS> more people should have coloured shell prompts
<shauno> that's a pretty random statement.  mine aren't coloured
<shauno> I do have the hostname in every prompt tho.  else I go insane
<bigcalm> Morning peeps
<BigRedS> ah yeah, it's just when scrolling back up through the output of something run twice with two different inputs I keep missing the join on these machines
<BigRedS> so I get the correct bits out of the first, then some of the first and some of the second for the second
<BigRedS> of course, I could just be more awake, or use clear more
<shauno> my prompts are all machine:path$
<shauno> 9am is very possibly your real problem ;)
<BigRedS> haha
<screen-x> morning :-/
<shauno> howdy
<andylockran> howdy howdy howdy
<MooDoo> mornin
<screen-x> sup andylockran
<bigcalm> Good evening
<shauno> oi!  howdy's my word!
<screen-x> bit andylockran has three repeats trademarked
<MooDoo> shauno: didn't you say aloha earlier?  which is czajkowski 's word :p
<shauno> damn cztab.  she's everywhere
<czajkowski> aloha
<shauno> of course
<shauno> huhu cztab
<czajkowski> :)
<bigcalm> Good morning czajkowski *hugs* :)
<bigcalm> shauno: that's written cz<tab>
<shauno> sadly, this is probably my queue to go to sleep
<shauno> bigcalm: I proxy my client via irssi-proxy.  sending ^I inline doesn't work
<bigcalm> shauno: so nothing can be greater or less than to you? :)
<czajkowski> Go into google and search "how to find chuck norris", then click "im feeling lucky"
<shauno> bigcalm: I'm not sure.  I try not to make my client-upon-client stack explode intentionally
<shauno> (^I is <tab> :p )
<MooDoo> czajkowski: i've never done this but i'm guessing its, "no one finds chuck norris, he finds you"??
<bigcalm> shauno: I see. I was refering to the literal <tab> characters, not the actual key
<bigcalm> pages from Chuck's Beard?!
<czajkowski> bigcalm: folks in other channels call me cztab
<MooDoo> czajkowski: pmsl it was :)
<czajkowski> I blame tdr112
<shauno> I blame trying to spell the whole thing on a phone
<screen-x> bigcalm: s/<tab>/\t/
 * bigcalm sighs ans goes back to work :(
<screen-x> bigcalm: more php and mysql?
<shauno> ^I is chr(9) is \t
<bigcalm> screen-x: such is my lot in life
<bigcalm> CakePHP today
 * czajkowski hugs bigcalm 
<bigcalm> \o/
 * shauno hugs bigcalm 
<shauno> equality ftw :p
<bigcalm> \o/
<screen-x> bigcalm: will you be accompanying your php with some beats?
<bigcalm> screen-x: Liquid DnB from http://www.di.fm/
<shauno> I don't really mind php.  it's very C-like.
<shauno> it's people that mess the whole thing up for everyone
<screen-x> DnB \o/
<bigcalm> Though I'd just like to point out this thing I pretty much finished last night: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKgglMgroVI
<bigcalm> That's the last I'll mutter about it. Until some amazing new feature happens I guess
<screen-x> bigcalm: cool :)
<screen-x> simple, and finger friendly
<bigcalm> screen-x: ta :)
<gord> daaaang guys, the average amount paid for the humble indie bundle by linux users dropped from $14.something to $13.something. show some love :) http://www.humblebundle.com
<bigcalm> That's the thing. Existing online alarms are not finger friendly
<andylockran> anyone see the OpenBSD announcement last night by Theo?
<shauno> pft.  linux contributors are over twice the dollar amount by windows'
<shauno> and yes.  much discussion of openbsd when I was still awake/sober/et
<screen-x> andylockran: what did they announce?
<andylockran> screen-x: some guy has emailed them 10 years after doing some work for them, to say that he, and other people he was working with, may have coded backdoors into OpenBSDs IPSEC implementation
<andylockran> as they were also on the payroll of an FBI project to do just that.
<andylockran> it's only come out now as it's 10 years since, therefore the NDA has now expired.
<screen-x> yay, code audit time
<andylockran> screen-x: yup
<screen-x> and I hope linus and crew do the same, for completeness
<BigRedS> I'd hope anyone with that stack does same
<BigRedS> er, except me
<BigRedS> people upstream of me only :)
<gord> huh, did some calculations on the humble indie bundle. by my reckoning nearly 26 thousand linux users have bought the humble indie bundle.. seems crazy that video game makers don't mine the linux crowd more, thar be money in them hills
<BigRedS> Especially since, right now, if you release a game for Linux there's a big bunch of people who'll buy it just to demonstrate it's a good idea
<popey> andylockran: i wouldn't be surprised if that whole thing was fake
<BigRedS> yeah, but I think it still needs to be demonstrated to be so
<BigRedS> MS are going to love it :/
<bigcalm> popey: touch alarm is useable. Want to play with it?
<screen-x> bigcalm: host it on a free aws instance :D
<bigcalm> aws?
<BigRedS> amazon
<BigRedS> (web services)
<bigcalm> I'm just about to put it on my bytemark host
<bigcalm> BigRedS: ta
<popey> not sure I'd use it tbh :)
<screen-x> bigcalm: popey requires radio 2 functionality
<popey> +12
<bigcalm> Hehe
<popey> if it streamed R2, you're on a winner
<bigcalm> That's on a mental to do list
<bigcalm> It's entirely possible
<popey> http://bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r2.ask
<popey> http://bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r2.asx
<popey> job done
<popey> is it done yet?
<BigRedS> popey supports a rapid development methodology
<popey> heh
<popey> is it done yet?
<screen-x> 1) dictate spec 2) poke 3) is it done yet? yes->end no-> goto 2
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> http://idophp.co.uk/touch_alarm/
<andylockran> mysql guruus?  I want to check the type of column on a 'session_id' column.  I run show columns from sessions LIKE '%session_id%';
<andylockran> is there a way to get that command to query all databases for that column, rather than just the one I'm using
<BigRedS> all databases or all tables in that database?
<BigRedS> (not that I know how to do either)
<andylockran> add databases
<andylockran> all*
<Mez> SHOW COLUMNS FROM *.* LIKE '%session_id%';
<Mez> ?
<andylockran> nope, I tried SHOW COLUMNS FROM *.sessions LIKE '%session_id%'; too
<Mez> foo.* ?
<screen-x> andylockran: prob have to write some sort of loop that selects each database in turn :(
<andylockran> screen-x: yeah, no worries - thanks
 * Mez is wondering 
<Mez> SELECT * FROM inforation_schema.COLUMNS WHERE COLUMN_NAME LIKE '%session_id%'; (assuming mysql >5
<czajkowski> Mez: I met another meridith!
<Mez> czajkowski: A
<Mez> czajkowski: Are you saying you met one of my family? Or someone with the same surname as me (assuming you spelt it wrong there)
<davmor2> morning all
<czajkowski> Mez: same surname
<Mez> czajkowski: Did you meet a meredith or meridith ?
<Mez> @{
<Mez> : P*
<czajkowski> Meredith
<Apacheuk> andylockran: I no MYSQL expert, now if it was an Oracle database I could tell you in a flash..... but that info (if you are talking about the column datatype) is normally held in a data dictionary on the ddatabase
<andylockran> Mez gets 11 points for the prize :)
<Mez> czajkowski: cool... Doubt it's any relation though (and meredith isn't that uncommon a surname!)
<czajkowski> Mez: he's never met another one!
<Mez> Weird...
<danfish> morning
<czajkowski> oh there will be a Bath meet up on thursday :D
<Mez> czajkowski: of Merediths?
<danfish> Mez could form his own channel, like thealans :)
<gord> oh firefox, how i hate your download window
<czajkowski> gord: why ?
<czajkowski> Mez: aye
<davmor2> gord: just set it too hide :)
<Mez> czajkowski: ah well - unfortunately - it's not my family - and I'm busy tomorrow picking up the new car
<gord> czajkowski, it never pops up for me for some reason and even if it does. if i want to check my downloads i have to find my firefox download window. who's icon looks precisely the same as the rest of my firefox windows. its just a pain, why can't it be a tab :(
 * davmor2 pulls faces at czajkowski 
 * czajkowski puts  ablack bag over davmor2 face
<BigRedS> gord: you can configure it to pop up for you
<BigRedS> I use ctrl-shift-y to get it whenever I need it
<BigRedS> but looking like not jut another ff window would be nice
<Mez> czajkowski: you do know your linkedin profile lists you as
<Mez> "Marketing Executive at Sirius Corporation plc at Sirius Corporation plc"
<czajkowski> I do now..
 * davmor2 suffocates and dies, epitaph to read #blameczajkowski 
<gord> i installed an add-on so now it opens in a tab \o/
<gord> and now i right clicked the tab and pinned it as an application tab \o/
<Mez> davmor2: I have a bone to pick with you
<gord> i love firefox again
<gord> application tabs are great btw :) most under-exposed firefox feature and its wonderful
<screen-x> gord application tab? is that like a pinned tab in chrome?
<gord> screen-x, i wouldn't know, been a while since i used chrome
<screen-x> yeah, looks like it's the same thing.
<screen-x> are fstab entries mounted in file order at boot time? is there any dependency resolution?
<screen-x> Ie does the init script work out that /var needs to be mounted after /? and /var/vm needs to be mounted after /var..
<popey> screen-x: I'd look at the source for "mountall"
<popey> !info mountall
<lubotu3> mountall (source: mountall): filesystem mounting tool. In component main, is required. Version 2.19 (maverick), package size 51 kB, installed size 228 kB
<screen-x> stripping out all the error handling and organisation, mountall does: mount -a -t proc; mount -a -t noproc,nfs,nfs4,smbfs,cifs,ncp,ncpfs,coda,ocfs2,gfs;  Are ext FSs included implicitly?
<screen-x> sorted, from man 5 fstab: "The  order  of  records  in  fstab  is  important because fsck(8), mount(8), and umount(8) sequentially iterate through fstab doing their thing."
 * daubers sequentially iterates through time at the rate of 1 second/second
 * popey moves away from daubers at the speed of light
<daubers> popey: Now I'm not iterating through time in your frame of reference
 * screen-x notes that popey's relativistic observations do not affect daubers' real experiences
<screen-x> daubers: wouldn't it be strange if you could alter times iterator, so it doesn't always return seconds in sequential order
<daubers> screen-x: You just need masses of negative energy :)
<bigcalm> What are the chances of my graze box being delivered today? Place your bets!
<daubers> screen-x: Or you could skip bits by playing with inertial frames
<daubers> bigcalm: Mine wasn't...
<daubers> screen-x: You'd need negative energy to get previous elements of the sequence though
<bigcalm> daubers: poop!
<bigcalm> Anybody know how to play a .asx stream in Chrome? :)
<bigcalm> I have the URL for BBC Radio 2...
<popey> heheh
<dwatkins> Can't you just listen via iplayer, bigcalm?
<bigcalm> dwatkins: one could, but I don't want to
 * dwatkins hands bigcalm a wind-up radio
<bigcalm> :)
<bigcalm> dwatkins: it's for this app I wrote for the Joggler: http://idophp.co.uk/touch_alarm/
<dwatkins> neat
<popey> bigcalm: http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?thread=8360
<bigcalm> popey: aha!
<bigcalm> Hummmmm
<popey> jw player is free for non-commerical use iirc
<exobuzz> there is also flowplayer
<exobuzz> not used either in a while.
<exobuzz> s/radio 2/radio 4 :)
<exobuzz> or.. ubuntu uk podcast!
<exobuzz> wake up with alan!
<bigcalm> HAha
<bigcalm> Oooo
<bigcalm> I could add Crazy Tune as an alarm sound
 * bigcalm hunts for the mp3
<dwatkins> I keep meaning to put Morse code ringtones on my phone.
<exobuzz> to spell out ?
<dwatkins> yeah, exobuzz - so my girlfriend's ringtone would be ...-. . .- .-. -.
<dwatkins> It would force me to learn Morse properly.
<dwatkins> or at least recognise some names in it.
<exobuzz> Nothing to do ?
<exobuzz> <3 internets
<dwatkins> sorry?
<exobuzz> oh wait.. the javascript didnt work
<exobuzz> wrong number of chars anyway
<exobuzz> haha
<exobuzz> it said "nothing to do".
<dwatkins> heh
<exobuzz> ga.. ill do it manually.
<dwatkins> Can anyone direct me to a guide for getting a samba server to work with a fairly standard corporate LDAP configuration for user authentication, please? I have looked online but none of the umpteen guides I've followed seem to get it to work.
<exobuzz> what was the first letter?
<exobuzz> got e a r n
<popey> bigcalm: http://popey.com/~alan/uupc/
<exobuzz> l e a r n ?
<bigcalm> popey: got it, ta :)
<dwatkins> exobuzz: 'F'
<popey> :)
<bigcalm> popey: it's been on my phone for quite some time now
<exobuzz> f e a r n aah
<dwatkins> sorry, I put too many dots
<exobuzz> heh. well the other letters took me a while with that chart. no job for me at bletchley then.
<exobuzz> if i could be arsed to change my ringtone it would be "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYryKa3CQTE" :)
<exobuzz> or something
<bigcalm> That's Crazy Words - Crazy Tune added as an alarm sound to http://idophp.co.uk/touch_alarm/
<bigcalm> :)
<bigcalm> I assume that it's out of copyright by now?
<bigcalm> Humf, not working on my Joggler
<diplo> Snooze normally makes it go off again after 5 mins and a stop button to turn it off ?
<bigcalm_> Hazar!
<bigcalm_> It does work, but only with a .ogg
<bigcalm_> And what's with my connection today?
 * bigcalm_ grrs at VirginMedia
<MooDoo> bigcalm_: not still the linx issue is it?
<bigcalm_> :(
<bigcalm_> While checking the Service status with VirginMedia: Sorry, this service isn't working at the moment. Please try again later on.
 * bigcalm_ shakes his head
<MooDoo> there was a massive outage yesterday at linx in london that caused all isp to have rubbish connectivity :(
<bigcalm> Ouch
<jpds> Happens.
<MooDoo> yeah certainly does
 * bigcalm ugs
<czajkowski> hmmm interesting http://www.osnews.com/story/24136/_quot_FBI_Added_Secret_Backdoors_to_OpenBSD_IPSEC_quot_
<Daviey> ooooooooooold :P
 * czajkowski hugs Daviey ello ello stranger
<Daviey> czajkowski: oi oi.. keeping well?
<czajkowski> grand
<Daviey> \o/
<czajkowski> Daviey: all set for xmas?
<Daviey> no :/
<Daviey> you?
<czajkowski> I got one pressie ordered yesterday on amazon hoping it arrives now before I leave
<czajkowski> other than that, nope diddly squat
<Daviey> goody :)
<Daviey> czajkowski: I've not received my xmas card from you yet.
<czajkowski> clearly ....... in the post
<Daviey> pah
<czajkowski> don't pah me mister!
<davmor2> czajkowski: I've not received mine either if you're handing out xmas cards willy nilly :P
<screen-x> Apparently the first iostat result is average since boot, I wondered why it was so different from subsequent outputs..
 * czajkowski puts davmor2 back in the bold corner 
<davmor2> :P
<bigcalm> popey: I've managed to integrate jwplayer and it plays the .oggs just fine. Struggling with this .asx for Radio 2
<UndiFineD> czajkowski, wisdom tooth ?
<bigcalm> Now I'm struggling against crossdomain policy restrictions
<czajkowski> UndiFineD: aye
<UndiFineD> czajkowski, see a dentist soon ! :)
<czajkowski> monday booked in
<bigcalm> popey: damn you and your radio 2 :P
 * UndiFineD hands czajkowski a box of 500 ibrufen 1000
<popey> :)
<popey> bigcalm: feel free to give feedback to the bbc
<bigcalm> ;)
<exobuzz> aah asx is windows audio right? does jwplayer do that then ?
<bigcalm> Yes
<exobuzz> didnt know.
<bigcalm> How does the default o2 system play BBC Radio streams?
<exobuzz> aah asx is a playlist..
<exobuzz> depends what it has in it i guess though right ?
<exobuzz> bigcalm, via another service
<exobuzz> forgot the name
 * davmor2 trupms UndiFineD with co-dydramol for czajkowski 
<exobuzz> there is some bbc radio stuff as mp3 streams. for iphone. not sure if its just listen again stuff.
<exobuzz> there is also mms://wmlive-acl.bbc.co.uk/wms/bbc_ami/radio4/radio4_bb_live_ep1_sl1 which mplaeyr says is divx audio v2
<exobuzz> and they serve up audio over rtmp etc also like their video streams
<exobuzz> i maintain http://code.google.com/p/xbmc-iplayerv2/ and have had lots of fights with bbc meta data and their changes over the last year
 * popey hugs get_iplayer
<popey> and rtmpdump
<exobuzz> shame noone has cracked v2 swf verification though. if they move to that. its all over
<exobuzz> the current maintainer of rtmpdump certainly has the ability to crack it im sure, but not the interest at least currently
<diplo> exobuzz, the screenshot links get a 502 bad gateway when you follow them
<exobuzz> so they do..
<exobuzz> shame i dont have the originals (i took over this some months back) :/ probably time to make some new ones
<diplo> heh, keep meaning to try xbmc again
<exobuzz> maybe just one imageshack server is down
<exobuzz> thanks for the heads up though
<diplo> Can't host the images on the code.google..... pages ?
<exobuzz> well i dunno. ive not spent a lot of time with the google code site apart from a few things.
<exobuzz> you would think so..
<exobuzz> the plugin works better than the wiki page hopefully :)
<diplo> heh, will give it a try this weekend
<gord> y'know, i love that you can do ctrl+l to type in the location you want in nautilus, but i really hate that it does not understand what ~ means >:(
<screen-x> :(
<screen-x> I installed nautilus terminal, mostly so I could cd, but it doesn't work, the terminal and the nautilus window loose sync.
<gord> did you know that /home/gord/~/.local does not exist?
<screen-x> I do now.
<screen-x> memtest has taken 3 hours to do 45% of pass 0
<dwatkins> that's normaly, isn't it?
<screen-x> probably, I'm just impatient.
<dwatkins> Depends how much RAM you have, for starters, then the speed...
<popey> ..direction of the neutron flow
<screen-x> 48G DDR3 1066, North East
<dwatkins> You have 48 GB of RAM and you expect a memory test to run quickly?
<screen-x> These things are supposed to get faster as well as more capacious...
<screen-x> Maybe memtest86 needs some multithreaded goodness
<gord> they are! you don't want to know how long it would of taken with old slower ram
<dwatkins> faster doesn't mean it all gets faster, it means for a given amount of storage or RAM that accessing it is quicker, the moer RAM you have, the slower it is to read and write it all
<dogmatic69> i remember formatting 1 gig hard drives over night
<dogmatic69> now you can do a 1TB faster than that
<dwatkins> yeah, dd if=/dev/zero of=/$DEVICENAME
<dwatkins> DO NOT try this at home, kids
<dwatkins> if you want it nice and quick, just do the first 512k, that'll wipe out the partition table and make all your data inaccessible in a few seconds...
<dwatkins> ...mkfs shouldn't take very long at-all, after that
<daubers> dwatkins: Also remember you'll need to be root :)
<dwatkins> daubers: thankfully, yes
<popey> shall we refrain from the silly commands? :)
<daubers> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/popey
<screen-x> popey: and I was just getting to the fork bomb
<popey> hey! that's my trick!
<daubers> urandom was always my friend for testing soundcards
 * popey tickles Daviey 
 * bigcalm is not feeling the Joggler love this afternoon
<gord> during lunch today i enabled map generation on my minecraft server :) http://gordallott.com/img/minecraft.png pretty cool i think
 * Daviey giggles like a Gary 
<bigcalm> gord: coo
<gord> the map makes me want to build cities all over it, ala sim city 2000
 * popey tickles Gary 
<popey> I think I may be overdosing on one song on spotify
<MartijnVdS> popey: which one?
 * dogmatic69 goes to buy minecraft
<gord> if its not sledgehammer, then you are overdosing on the wrong track
<popey> Home - Edward Sharpe & The Magnetic Zeroes
<popey> \o/ dogmatic69
<popey> wont see dogmatic69 for the rest of the year
<dogmatic69> lol
<gord> best buy it quick, on december the 20th its price is gonna rise as it enters beta
<dogmatic69> i played once that time when the server was down
<bigcalm> Heh, another lost soul
<dogmatic69> so pay once, updates are free?
<MartijnVdS> popey: have you tried LastFM's "Mix Radio" feature?
<popey> i dont really use last.fm
<popey> i bought minecraft as a present for my nephew when he was over
<popey> he told my wife I was the best uncle ever
<MartijnVdS> popey: lastfm://user/popey/mix :)
<popey> best 10 quid ever :)
<MartijnVdS> popey: destroyer of lives!
<popey> heh
<popey> that too
<dogmatic69> 972 servers, 2444322 registered, 763891 purchases
<dogmatic69> 763891 X 10 euro == bucket loads of cash
<bigcalm> Goodness
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: he's not running all the servers himself, is he?
<dogmatic69> no you can run your own i think
<dogmatic69> but still, that is 7mill euros
<screen-x> I wouldn't have believed anyone who said they could make ~£6.5 million from a java game.
<gord> dogmatic69, yup updates free
<silner> I was thinking about unity. This seems such an obvious idea, there must be something wrong with it so I wanted to sound it out. Why not make it really easy to switch desktops? The same way we switch screens? Then anyone who didn't like Unity could just go back to Gnome. What's wrong with that idea?
<jpds> silner: You can use between Unity and normal GNOME at GDM?
<gord> silner, you can? change your session on login
<silner> And that will still be the case with 11.04 model?
<gord> yup
<gord> would be nice if it were more obvious, but gdm isn't easy to deal with anymore
 * jpds ⁵ gord.
 * MartijnVdS ⁶ *
<silner> Yeah I say make that easier and you'll lose most of the objections from people like me (I've moaned a bit about Unity in the past)
<gord> patches welcome ;) didrocks is handling this stuff and he has his hands full enough as it is
<davmor2> silner: type in you name and a drop down appears underneath with a choice of logins, it's ugly and odd but meh
<MartijnVdS> there's the "Classic GNOME" option
<silner> That seems pretty easy - not too widely advertised - but easy :)
<silner> I want to stay with Ubuntu on one box but I'll only do that if I can avoid Unity, so that's reassuring
<popey> silner: every single time unity has come up in discussions I've seen, it's been mentioned that you can switch between unity and classic gnome
<bigcalm> It's just not obvious
<popey> in fact, i just did a search for unity switch gnome
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10940/can-i-switch-between-gnome-desktop-and-unity
<popey> first hit
<silner> popey I've obviously been listening to the wrong discussions :)
<popey> !podcast
<lubotu3> Grab the lastest Ubuntu UK Podcast from http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org
<popey> :)
<silner> I Gpodder them but I haven't caught up lubotu3 - about  2 behind :(
<popey> tut tut
<popey> :)
 * dwatkins finally manages to get Samba to play nice
<screen-x> dwatkins: \o/
 * popey wonders if anyone here is following bitcoins
<screen-x> only the discussions in #bitfolk...
<BigRedS> I've noticed their existance
<screen-x> The BigRedSs have borged it into their consciousness
<dwatkins> screen-x: very much so - took me 3 days
 * silner has never heard of bitcoins before
<BigRedS> haha
<screen-x> I still don't really get it
<popey> me neither
<popey> but I'm rich! I have 0.20 BTC!
<screen-x> w00t!
<daubers> I kind of understand
<daubers> it's a currency based on the apparent cost of a given calculation in processor time
<popey> yup
<daubers> rather than precious metals, like gold
<daubers> or stuff that falls out of nuclear reactors
<screen-x> so its value goes down over time?
<daubers> screen-x: More that it has a peak value as the calculation is modified for odds and sods
<BigRedS> yeah, to some already-decided upon level
<andylockran> howdy all
<andylockran> just got meself a 24" beauty for my revo :)
<andylockran> BenQ
<andylockran> man, it's pretty
<kazade> anyone here know much about Amazon EC2?
 * popey points kazade at Daviey 
<popey> andylockran: photos or it didnt happen
<popey> andylockran: vital statistics pls!
<Daviey> kazade: i know "some" :)
<Azelphur> kazade: I know that anonymous tried to DDoS it, rofl.
<Azelphur> Someone clearly wasn't thinking when they came up with that master plan
<kazade> Daviey, cool, I've got an EC2 image that I want to basically duplicate
<kazade> I notice there is a Create Image button, but I don't know what that does, the Amazon documentation is full of so many abbrievations I can't figure anything out
<kazade> (e.g. I need to login to AWS where I have an EC2 running off of EBS and I think I need to create an AMI...)
<kazade> it's all like that :/
<kazade> I'm trying to work out what an AMI is in relation to EBS... does creating an AMI image create snapshot of the associated EBS data? and does taking an EBS snapshot create a restore point for the EC2 VM? so confused..
<Azelphur> that was fun, finally managed to get Ubuntu to install on my mums laptop with a barely functional DVD Drive and no boot from USB support \o/
<Daviey> kazade: Can i recommend you join #ubuntu-cloud, and specifically try and grab the attention of smoser
<kazade> ok
<Daviey> he maintains the ubuntu amazon images.... would have better advice than me :)
<kazade> ok cool thanks :)
<Daviey> np
<Azelphur> Daviey: while your about, My MythTV setup decided it doesn't want to grab EIT data any more
<Azelphur>  I don't think I changed anything, just randomly got called down one day because everything is "Unknown"
<Daviey> Azelphur: blame apparmor :(
<Azelphur> ah, is it a known bug?
<Daviey> yeah, mysql + apparmor bug
<Daviey> Bug 615177
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 615177 in mysql-5.1 (Ubuntu Lucid) "mythtv schedules broken due apparmor mysql profile" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615177
<Azelphur> Daviey: ah, so just sit back and wait for the update then
<Azelphur> ty :)
<Daviey> heh
<bigcalm> popey: did you get a reindeer at the weekend?
<popey> uhhhhm
<popey> yes
<bigcalm> Cool
<popey> kids liked it
<bigcalm> I hope I get one this week
<Nafallo> bigcalm: a kid? :-)
<gord> .... reindeer?
<bigcalm> Nafallo: yeah, I'll make some gloves from it
<Nafallo> O_O
<bigcalm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kid_gloves # see Clothing
<X3N> Wonder where I can get conductive gloves on the highstreet?
 * popey dips X3Ns gloves in water
<X3N> hmm, not quite what I was after
<davmor2> X3N: Curry digital maybe?
<bigcalm> 8bit Rogan Josh please
<screen-x> X3N: http://www.agloves.com/pages/Glove-Science.html
<dwatkins> X3N: Maplin
<dwatkins> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=508279 - I have a pair of these, X3N, they work fine
<popey> ooo
<popey> i am going to maplin on the way home
 * dwatkins takes off his Maplin beanie
<dwatkins> popey: they also sell heated jackets - they take 3 AA batteries (!)
<popey> lol
<daubers> dwatkins: I can make you a heated jacket with just a few hundred mills of lighter fluid and a match
<daubers> Much cheaper :)
<dwatkins> daubers: yeah, but it has a bit of a niggling issue of lack of reproducability ;-)
<daubers> dwatkins: In other news, it will save you on heating bills for a bit, as the NHS will take over on that front
<dwatkins> daubers: do you find yourself staring at lit candles?
<screen-x> dwatkins: no, he just holds them up to the curtains
<daubers> dwatkins: Pah, candles are for people with no imagination
<Azelphur> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1072028678.png
<Azelphur> 24mbit internet is so fast these days.
<popey> 24mbit internet is as fast as it's always been... 24Mb/s :p
<Azelphur> popey: unless it's via BT :p
<gord> can someone *other* than bt please come to my town and put in fibre?
<gord> in exchange i will agree to give you some money once a month
<Azelphur> ^ ditto
<Azelphur> gord: have you heard of Orbital/VFast
<Azelphur> I'm tempted to try it
<popey> move house?
<gord> i have not
<gord> unfortunately, estate agents still don't provide broadband speed information!
<gord> in this day and age!
<Azelphur> I know, travesty.
<Azelphur> gord: it's wireless, they have masts on top of the telephone exchange
<Azelphur> and they stick a directional antenna on your roof.
<gord> =\
<gord> wireless tends to not work very well at best
<Azelphur> gord: that's what I thought, but people are saying it's flawless
<gord> until you get a strong gust of wind?
<Azelphur> every speed test result I've seen has been HIGHER than what they are paying for
<Azelphur> I've also read forum posts saying it was fine even during the recent snow business
<bigcalm> There's no business, like ...
<Azelphur> gord: I reaqd forum posts people get like 15ms to bbc.co.uk and stuff
<Azelphur> gord: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1042674184.png
<gord> i just pinged bbc.co.uk, i get 22ms here on 2mbit
<Azelphur> exactly
<Azelphur> I get about 30 usually
<bigcalm> 22ms on 20mb
<Azelphur> I keep thinking wireless, eww
<Azelphur> but look at these speed test results...it's crazy
<Azelphur> gord: http://www.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&biw=1908&bih=1032&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=speedtest.net+vfast&btnG=Search
<bigcalm> Only works if you have line of sight with the exchange though?
<Azelphur> just look at this madness
<Azelphur> bigcalm: dunno
<popey> i get 11ms to bbc.co.uk
 * Azelphur is at the top of a hill \o/
<dwatkins> I get 35ms, but I think that's via the US
<Azelphur> but yea, with ping times like that and speeds like that
<Azelphur> I've never ever seen my 24mbit ADSL do >8mbit
<gord> i wouldn't question the speeds of wireless, i would question the stability
<jacobw> is there a way of replicating the vim+gcc experience on windows?
<popey> yes, there is vim for windows
<bigcalm> gvim \o/
<popey> and either cygwin or djgpp for gcc-a-like
<Azelphur> gord: yea, I read forum posts where a guy said he has no problem rain or shine
<jacobw> i've heard of the former, but not of the latter
<Azelphur> used it in storms no problem
<davmor2> nano ftw
<jacobw> i've been struggling with mingw today
<gord> Azelphur, people say that about their own wireless right now, yet here in my house the wifi sucks ;)
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> wifi does suck
<Azelphur> but the question is does wifi suck when you have a huge directional antenna on the roof.
<jacobw> wifi in my part of the house sucks because of a breeze block wall :(
<davmor2> Azelphur: Yes you only need something to block line of sight like say a block of flats :P
<Azelphur> hehe
<popey> jacobw: djgpp has been around for _years_
<popey> made by a guy who works for redhat now on gcc iirc
<Azelphur> davmor2: apparently they come out and do a survey to tell you what speeds you'll get if any
<Azelphur> so I'm very tempted.
<jacobw> popey: it looks a bit abandoned, not thats a reason not to use it
<Azelphur> baring in mind my BT connection continually goes ridiculously slow or drops out altogether
<Azelphur> tbh the ADSL connection I'm on has to be less stable than wireless
<Azelphur> it drops like every day
<jacobw> my BT connection seems to run at either 6.5Mb/s or 0.9Mb/s
<Azelphur> lol
 * davmor2 hugs his virgin box
<Azelphur> davmor2: no virgin for miles around here :(
<jacobw> my local exchange was on the list of ones to be upgraded to SFBB as well :(
<jacobw> it hasn't happen yet though
 * jpds prods jacobw to PM.
 * andylockran heads off to the Rugby @ Damson Park.  No mascotting tonight - I'm on the PA.
<X3N> uh huh
<dogmatic69> can anyone tell me how to make a lamp thingy
<dogmatic69> (minecraft that is)
<popey> stick and coal
<popey> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Crafting
<dogmatic69> i got 4 sticks :/
<popey> ok, stick, put coal on stick
<dogmatic69> ye im on that site
<popey> you should watch seananners videos
<popey> from the start
<popey> they're good fun
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/user/SeaNanners
<dogmatic69> cool
<popey> start with #1
<popey> :)
<dogmatic69> this shit gets scary when it goes dark :/
<dogmatic69> how does the multi player stuff work? just like when you alone but more people
<gord> dogmatic69, yup
<gord> fyi, i have firefox global menus and they are awesome
<dogmatic69> ?
<popey> dogmatic69: you can switch off the enemies :)
<dogmatic69> na
<dogmatic69> its cool
<dogmatic69> i think i got the basics now, so i wont die any more
<davmor2> gord: :D
<bigcalm> I'm being lazy and playing in peacful for now
<paln> Hey!
<paln> Hello?
 * paln thinks they are alone...
 * AlanBell thinks there are lots of people here
<paln> AlanBell: hello!
<AlanBell> hello paln
<AlanBell> how is your 386?
<paln> What are you doing?
<AlanBell> or whatever it was :)
<paln> ;)
<paln> do you like HSR, then?
<paln> i'm guessin...
<AlanBell> I am being happy because I have got a cooker again after a bit of a disaster
<AlanBell> and now we are cookin' on induction
<paln> Well, anyways, Xubuntu kept crashing during the install process, and after reading a bit aobut Lubuntu, the ISO is currently downloaded to my laptop right now...!
<paln> It's about 23% done, 22 minutes left... :/
<AlanBell> paln: can the computer accept more memory?
<paln> meaning...?
<AlanBell> if you find out exactly the spec of the memory it could take you could try asking here or emailing your local LUG to see if anyone has any lying about they would be happy to send you
<paln> oh...
<paln> Well, I plan on getting 2GB RAM sometime this or next week
<AlanBell> most people who have been messing with computers for years have a box of bits of memory and usefull looking stuff
<paln> ...and what's a "LUG"?
<AlanBell> Linux user group
<paln> ahhh...!
<AlanBell> http://lugs.org.uk/
<paln> thanks
<paln> Do you think my wireless adapter would be compatible with Lubuntu?
<paln> It's a NetGear WG111v3...
<paln> Are you there, AlanBell ?
<paln> Hey Darael and aaronr !
<Darael> Hullo, paln.
<paln> How are you guys?
<Darael> Reasonably well, if a little tired.  Quite full, at the moment, which is a rarity.  Not due to food-availability problems, I hasten to add, but due to a stupid metabolism.
<aaronr> hey paln
<paln> um...ok
<paln> aaronr: hi!
<paln> so, what are you guys here for...anything in particular?
<orothus1> paln: try plugging it in when using the cd it should work
<jacobw> idle relay chat
<Darael> Well, I'm here because the conversation is often entertaining, and occasionally I get to help someone.
<paln> orothus1: I mean with Lubuntu...
<jacobw> if it works with Linux it'll work with Lubuntu
<paln> My Lubuntu CD is burning atm.
<orothus1> are you going to use a live cd
<paln> I don't know if it's a Live-CD or not...
<paln> Well, I'm sure to find out soon enough!
<mattt> lubuntu?
<orothus1> if it is,run the cd and just plug your adapter in you should get some form of information that it is detected.
<paln> cool
<paln> but i kinda knew that anyway
<paln> about 9.5 mins left!
<jacobw> if you run `lsusb` when you have the live cd running it'll help determine the chipset of your wireless adapter
<orothus1> ah that was something i missed
<paln> i was just reading a post on UbuntuForums.org and 'lsusb' was mentioned, but why would I need to know the chipset anyway?
<paln> Well, the adapter works on Windows...Millenium Edition and Vista
<ali1234> because drivers for linux work based on the chipset not the branding
<paln> Lubuntu going on the ME computer
<paln> ohh... that changes EVERYHTING ali1234
<orothus1> some manufacturers change the chipset in a product without telling anybody
<ali1234> also many manufacturers use the same chipsets which means you only need 1 driver for all of them
<paln> I'm running Ubuntu now so I might as well do it now anyway...
<ali1234> unlike on windows, where the driver also includes a bunch of crap that advertises the manufacturer's name constantly
<orothus1> suddenly they start working
<ali1234> the most obvious example of this is bluetooth
<orothus1> if it works on ubuntu its highly likely to work on lubuntu
<paln> Turning off my wireless now...gonna be disconnected!
<gareth_> join
<gareth_> join #ebookz
<tejaishot> i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<tejaishot> Azelphur: can you help me?
<tejaishot> AlanBell:i have a problem when i am trying to install updates...shows an error connection to daemon lost....what is this called?
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<daubers> o/
<Mez> Any advice from anyone for first time motorway driving?
<czajkowski> don't drive very slow, obey the limit
<daubers> Mez: DON'T SIT IN THE MIDDLE LANE!!!
<daubers> </pet peeve>
<daubers> Oh, and be confident when you join from the slip lane :)
<Mez> daubers: but - I'm always sitting when in a car.
<daubers> Mez: Indeed
<czajkowski> 3 people meeting tomorrow in Bath :D yay
<Mez> so - if I go through the middle lane, or do anything...
<Mez> I'm sitting...
<Mez> in it...
<daubers> Mez: Yes, just don't drive in the middle lane if the left hand lane is empty
<daubers> It's very annoying and means that someone may have to move across two lanes to overtake and then move back two lanes. Also means that you're now setting the speed for the first two lanes
<daubers> So if you go slow, technically the others should be too (as undertaking isn't allowed)
<daubers> and all the overtaking traffic is now funnelled into the far right lane
<daubers> Which can cause everyone else to slow down
<daubers> all because some people refuse to move back into the left hand lane when it's empty!!!!!
<Mez> daubers: I wouldn't be doing that anyways.
<Mez> Could be fun though - my entrance will be spaghetti junction!
<daubers> Mez: Good good :)
<daubers> Mez: Oooh m6 in birmingham.... that'll be pleasant....
<Mez> Lol - M6 J6 -> M42 J10
<daubers> You'll be fine. Be sat in traffic most of the time :)
<Mez> I could, in theory, just take the A road
<Mez> s
<Mez> Which is "shorter"
<Mez> but more time.
<jacobw> you should do pass plus
<TheOpenSourcerer> Mez: One point I'd make if you are not very familiar with Motorway driving is this. If the road if running well, make sure you *accelerate* down the slip road when entering the motorway so you are travelling at a similar speed to the traffic in the inside lane.
<TheOpenSourcerer> It isn't really a Give-Way on a motorway; it's more of a "merge" to use an american term for this kind of junction.
<AlanBell> Mez: leave the brakes alone unless you really need to slow down fast. In traffic if you want more space in front of you just let go of the accellerator and the car will slow down plenty quick enough, no need to put the brake lights on and scare the person behind you.
 * Azelphur is having fun :p
<Azelphur> about 4 months ago I tried to have a conversation with my dad along the lines of "My mums using the net, we're getting lodgers, we already come close to our 60GB usage cap, it's not going to be enough"
<Azelphur> his reply was pretty much "F*** off"
<Azelphur> now it's happened, he's throttled into the floor and can't work, I'm chilling out laughing 3g tethering on my android.
<Azelphur> :)
<jacobw> lorries don't like people entering from slip roads in front of them
<AlanBell> only if it causes them to slow down, they don't like losing momentum
<exobuzz> the public ftp server on my home adsl did 300gb last month. bloody leechers!
<exobuzz> i thought about the new bt infinity, but they have a 300gb limit. so that would leave me with 0 unless i switched off the ftp.. but with more upstream, it would be easier to use more
<Mez> ty TOS / AlanBell
<Mez> One of the tips I've been given - don't use Cruise control (until you're used to it)
<stuphi> Mez: If you can have an experianced driver with you for an extra pair of eyes, that would be good.
<Mez> stuphi: I've got to get to the place with the experienced driver :(
<Mez> (I may take A roads for most of it - then just do the one junction on the motorway.
<stuphi> Mez: The fact that you are thinking carefully about this means you will probably be ok.
<Mez> stuphi: 2 of my colleagues ended up on the motorway without knowing it.
<Mez> One within 15 mins of passing his test
<Mez> the other - an hour and a half :P
<stuphi> Mez: I just went straight to the motorway after dropping off my instructer after my test.
<Mez> Lol - I passed monday -  dont get my car till tomorrow - so couldn't do that
<Mez> Though - I should go to bed.
<stuphi> Congrats on passing.
<Mez> Even though I'll probably not sleep (I'm a little bit little kid excited :P )
<Mez> Thanks :D
<stuphi> Don't do the Motorway if it is windy.
<stuphi> Mez: What car are you getting?
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Ralph Janke] AskUbuntu reaches 5000 questions - 11000 answers - 7000 users - 50000 votes - http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/content/askubuntu-reaches-5000-questions-11000-answers-7000-users-50000-votes
<andylockran> Mez: congrats on the passing of teh test
<andylockran> you owe me a lift :p
<andylockran> I could do with some dns help if anyones around?
<andylockran> dig zrmt.com  dig ns zrmt.com and nslookup zrmt.com ns1.whatisfloss.co.uk
<andylockran> run those three commands, does that make sense?
<andylockran> ah, think I've sorted it.
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-16
<MooDoo> hello all
<screen-x> morning :)
<Apacheuk> morning
<directhex> bleh
<nperry_> morning o/
<MooDoo> morning
<BigRedS> morning all!!
<BigRedS> Wow, two exclamation marks
<BigRedS> I didn't realise I was that excited :)
<MooDoo> BigRedS: it's because it's nearly christmas :D
<screen-x> Anyone know of a better cpu stress test than cpuburn?
<BigRedS> however close it is to christmas, it's still <9am :)
 * Mez is excited
<Mez> new car in 2 hours :D
<BigRedS> whoop!
<screen-x> cpuburn can't get my CPUs to 70deg...
 * BigRedS found something else wrong with his bike this morning :(
<screen-x> Mez: what are you getting?
<Mez> screen-x: Vauxhall Insignia
<screen-x> oooh, nice :)
<screen-x> company/personal?
<Mez> lmao - I'm at home - just saw one of my Developers sign into facebook, so I told him off :D
<Mez> Personal
 * BigRedS tells Mez off for signing in to facebook
<MooDoo> Mez: you rotter :)
<Mez> BigRedS: why ?
<Mez> MooDoo: if he doesn't do the work - I'm the one that accountable.
<BigRedS> Ah, I just like the idea of being told off by a boss for doing what the boss is doing :)
<MooDoo> Mez: i know i'm teasin :D
<Mez> BigRedS: I'm at home - he's at work
<screen-x> Mez: you have the morning off?
<Mez> (or if he isn't - gets told off for not ringing me and informing me he's late)
<BigRedS> Mez: yeah, I was joking :)
<Mez> screen-x: to pick up the car :D
<MooDoo> Mez: i'm guessing it's your business?
<Mez> MooDoo: nope.
<daubers> Morning
<screen-x> morning daubers :)
<Mez> MooDoo: I'm just in charge of the IT Team
<Mez> (well, in theory, I'm in charge of only the infrastructure side of things - but as I'm the deputy to the guy who's in charge, and he's away till 4th Jan ... )
 * screen-x is also in charge of the IT team.. which consists entirely of himself. 
 * dwatkins is in charge of the linux NAS server team
<BigRedS> Oh man, I was like that briefly once
<BigRedS> not fun
<BigRedS> (on my own, not in charge of nas)
<screen-x> BigRedS: yeah, its not great :-/
<screen-x> need to be in a team really.
 * Mez shrugs
<MooDoo> me isn't in charge of anything, just 2nd level :D
<BigRedS> I think I'm in charge of coffee provisioning at the minute
<Mez> I'm fine - I've got the owner of the company working with me at the moment to run the department
 * daubers is supposedly in charge of testing/development/inrastructure/anything else other people don't want to do that needs to be done
<Mez> daubers: lol
<BigRedS> 'cause the only coffee anyone will drink isn't sold anywhere particularly near here, so every time I go to London I have to come back with a month's supply of coffee
<dwatkins> BigRedS: can't you order it or get it from Macro/CostCo?
<Mez> BigRedS: Make sure I never work for your company.  I don't drink coffee - and I only drink Orange Pekoe Tea, which is fecking hard to find in the UK
<BigRedS> Mez: it's a specific decaff coffee
<BigRedS> Waitrose own-brand Peruvian decaff
<Mez> meh
<Mez> orange pekoe is harder to find
<BigRedS> haha, quite probably. We do get the occasional Tea Pigs shipment
<Mez> BigRedS: http://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Organic-Peru-Decaffeinated-Coffee-Waitrose/39790011?parentContainer=SEARCHperuvian%20decaf
<BigRedS> Mez: they don't deliver to us
<BigRedS> we're in the middle of nowhere
<Mez> BigRedS: lol - fail...
<BigRedS> yeah
<Mez> My step brother used to work for Ocado :)
<Mez> He built their picking robots, and their iPhone app
<BigRedS> oooh
<BigRedS> Seems quite a diverse pair of projects
<Mez> yup
<Mez> I think he did other stuff too.
<Mez> And I think he onl built the software for the robots...
<BigRedS> ahh
<nperry_> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<nperry_> Hmmmmm any ideas as to why :(
<dwatkins> what does google say, nperry_ ?
<Mez> nperry_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=passwd%3A+Authentication+token+manipulation+error
<nperry_> Not enuff caffeine to google :/
<czajkowski> aloha
<Mez> aloha czajkowski
<mattt> morning all
<screen-x> mersenne > cpuburn, 2x cores at 70 already.
<popey> morning
<bigcalm> Morning peeps
<danfish> morning
<danfish> how lazy is it to buy your brother and sister's xmas pressies on amazon, get it gift wrapped there and sent to their house?
<danfish> d'ya think that's 'acceptable' these days?
<MooDoo> danfish: not lazy, convenient.
<czajkowski> danfish: practical
<awilkins> ali1234, I pasted up that "cached Flash video grabbing" script I mentioned the other day : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/544354/
<Apacheuk> danfish: even worse if you just get them an amazon voucher
<danfish> they
<Apacheuk> hey can I ask a backup question?
<danfish> oops- they live miles away and I won't be seeing them over xmas so I suppose it's better than nothing!
<Apacheuk> what do you guys do for off-site backup? is there a Carbonite type service that works with Linux?
<awilkins> I'm just not so into the whole "present" gig ; I'm fine with presents where someone genuinely spontaneously thought of it (like the signed limited edition copy of Terry Pratchett's Nation that my sister got me because Terry was in town signing copies) ; but presents that people get you just because they feel obligated to - I'd rather not have them and I'd rather not put them through the stress of buying them.
<MooDoo> Apacheuk: backups? ;)
<awilkins> Apacheuk, For personal stuff, I'm reasonably happy with Dropbox at the moment, but I'm guessing that doesn't cut it for corporate types
<Apacheuk> I was kinda hoping for app/service where I could mark files/directories for backup
<Apacheuk> and they are just backup automatically
<awilkins> Ubuntu One will let you mark folders for backup
<Apacheuk> awilkins: true
<MooDoo> Apacheuk: spideroak?
<Apacheuk> I suppose I could write a script to backup files/dirs into a "backup" directory and sync that with ubuntuone..... but I'm lazy :)
<danfish> awilkins: couldn't agree more re presents. Nice script BTW
<Apacheuk> MooDoo: cheers, am on their site now.... they have an Android app to
<MooDoo> Apacheuk: if you go with them, just don't forget your password lol
<Apacheuk> MooDoo: Am going through the whole Gawker change all my passwords at the moment.... real pain in the ass, someone needs to solve this problem
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: don't use the same password everywhere, problem sovled? :)
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: well, one problem exchanged for a different one :)
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: vim + gpg extension + big password file = win :)
<awilkins> OpenID kinda fixes it
<awilkins> Change your password in one place - bam
<awilkins> Of course, if someone compromises the OpenID provider....
<awilkins> ... not sure how dangerous that would be
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: and then nobody understands openid because it uses URLs to login instead of a username/password
<BigRedS> MartijnVdS: ah, but then you need that file and gpg everywhere you might want to log in
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: I don't generally, I have around 10 different ones that I use for "normal" sites, all strong... trouble is I can't remember which one is likely to be compromised.... so safer to change 'em all
<daubers> I just write mine down on a piece of paper and hide it away in the study at home
<daubers> analog ftw \o/
 * MartijnVdS scans daubers' study with a tricorder and knows his password now
<daubers> MartijnVdS: The lead pipe attack defeats encryption most days anyway
<MartijnVdS> hah, I know it as the "rubber hose method"
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Or the "ginger beer trick"
<Apacheuk> system I use is... I have 13 passwords matched to 2 letters each of the alphabet, I then take the first 2 letter of the domain name and pick the 2 passwords that match those letter and join them together
<awilkins> I thought the "ginger beer trick" was just a way of making people imagine their own worst torture (involving ginger beer)
<daubers> awilkins: Yep, quite a good way to get encryption keys out of someone I'd say :)
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: it's actually a real "method"
<awilkins> The orifice involved is not the one I thought it would be
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: a dirty mind is a joy forever? 8-)
<daubers> Urgh, coffee time shortly I think
 * screen-x had to make a speedy exit from work, as he was supposed to be at home to let the glaziers in..
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning
<davmor2> MooDoo: How's life?
<MooDoo> davmor2: aye not bad, proding czajkowski is going swimmingly, i'm ready for christmas and ready for england trouncing ireland at the world cup next year ;)
 * davmor2 ties czajkowski hair to her chair
<bittin> http://cindye.dyndns.info/phpsysinfo/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic    :)
<bittin> morning
 * czajkowski locks davmor2 and MooDoo in a room together for the new year and give us all some peace and quiet 
<MooDoo> czajkowski: and i was going to make you queen of the winter carnival :p
<davmor2> czajkowski: well that's you off the card list :P
<MooDoo> davmor2: was she actually on it? lol
<davmor2> MooDoo: Of course everyone is on the list, honest Gov'nor
<MooDoo> Merry Christmas from me to you.....
<MooDoo> there you go, there is my card
<davmor2> MooDoo: You got it wrong again.  Leave it till the 24th and just Merry Christmas Everyone done :)
<MooDoo> ah there is that one
<bigcalm> !ping
<lubotu3> poing
<bigcalm> I'm still alive then :)
<bigcalm> VirginMedia are being horribly dodgy this week
 * screen-x plots
<bigcalm> screen-x: do you have a scheme, or do you need to do some of that as well?
<screen-x> bigcalm: maybe later, your demise isnt a high priority ;-)
<bigcalm> screen-x: I don't know whether to be pleased or dissapointed
<selinuxium> Morning all    o/
<screen-x> I'm not sure how I feel about VM, people who use it have problems, but its got to be better than adsl...
<screen-x> yo selinuxium
<bigcalm> screen-x: I have had no problems with my Bytemark VM
<screen-x> bigcalm: virgin media...
<bigcalm> Ph
<bigcalm> Oh
<bigcalm> You have the choice between ADSL and Cable?!
<screen-x> no :(
<screen-x> ADSL only here.
<bigcalm> Ah, ok. I was confused
<bigcalm> Yeah, you've got to use what you've got...
<bigcalm> I've had problems with VM now and then. But you get problems with any provider
<bigcalm> Other than that, very good service
<screen-x> but if you're in a cabled area, then presumably you do have the choice between cable and ADSL.
<bigcalm> I do
<bigcalm> I have the choice of 5mb ADSL or 20mb Cable
<bigcalm> Hummmm
<screen-x> Infact cable + infinity, would make quite a  nice pair of diverse connections..
<bigcalm> I would have the 50mb cable package, but I cannie have it with our discount
<screen-x> Just noticed the internet archive plugin for banshee, seems to have a load of free concert recordings, is that legit?
<bigcalm> Oh, I guess I could have ADSL as well. But I've got more bills to pay than I really want
<danfish> bigcalm: are you using their telephone service as well?
<bigcalm> danfish: Have to, it's part of Mate's Rates
<bigcalm> Though the land line is rarely used
<bigcalm> GF and I both use our mobiles for everything
<bigcalm> -'
<bigcalm> Mornin' Daviey
<bigcalm> My Tesco lipbalm has a best before date. How weird
<daubers> \o/
<daubers> Somedays I love pulseaudio
 * daubers plays sound on this machine and listens to it through -> that one
<bigcalm> Heh
<Daviey> afternoon bigcalm :)
 * bigcalm kicks di.fm due to lack of workingness
<bigcalm> Daviey: pre-empting it being afternoon?
<Daviey> bigcalm: pre-empting it being friday :P
<bigcalm> Mmmmmmmmmm, Friday
<screen-x> noo
<bigcalm> Too much to do?
<screen-x> !friday
<bigcalm> !wednesday
<bigcalm> !weekend
<lubotu3> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
<MartijnVdS> is it?
<bigcalm> If we all agree it to be so, then it shall be
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: no, not friday.
<shauno> that was a fun panic.  you had me convinced it was friday for a few minutes there.
<shauno> that said, I didn't know it was thursday either, so atleast it promoted me to set dirk gently to record
<popey> oooo
<bigcalm> Ooo
<bigcalm> Bugger
 * bigcalm throws himself down the stairs
<screen-x> nooo
 * gord throws screen-x down the stairs after him
<screen-x> Nooooooooo!
<screen-x> thud
 * bigcalm limps back into the room
<bigcalm> That's the V+ box set
<X3N> mmmm 40mbit
<daubers> Not sure it'll be as good as the Harry Enfield radio play one
<bigcalm> Is it a one off show?
<screen-x> How long would you stress test a server for before declaring it stable?
<bigcalm> Depends on what you are testing
<bigcalm> If you are testing cronjobs, then a year
<screen-x> CPUs at the moment
<screen-x> bigcalm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544404/
<bigcalm> quad cpu with quad cores?
<screen-x> Dual quad with HT
<bigcalm> Ok
<screen-x> been going for about 2 hours, seems ok. Max core temp is about 72.
<MooDoo> hello
<screen-x> moo
<Azelphur> Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this cron job? * 8-0 * * 1-5
<Azelphur> it's supposed to fire from 8am to midnight weekdays, but it doesn't seem to be firing
<screen-x> Azelphur: every minute?
<Azelphur> yup
<screen-x> 8-23 possibly
<Azelphur> but 23 is 11 that misses an hour? :(
<Azelphur> oh wait, it goes to 23:59 doesn't it
<screen-x> yeah
<dwatkins> It's supposed to run every minute, Azelphur?
<Azelphur> yup
<dwatkins> yeah, so if you want it to run from 08:00 to 23:59, use 8-23
<Azelphur> :)
<screen-x> \o/ RIPE atlas probe arrived
<aaronr> is it possible to send sound over an NX connection?
<aaronr> not a big deal if not, just curious if there's a quick and easy solution.
<aaronr> mostly just for sending audio from webpages/flash
<popey> one for AlanBell  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Extraordinary-Chickens-2011-Wall-Calendar/dp/0810989131/ref=pd_ys_ir_b_fb_5
<MooDoo> heheh
<MooDoo> popey: remind me not to paste that into a sql query though lol
<popey> :)
<kazade> popey, has your house been evacuated yet? :pp
<jpds> Protesters at popey's?
<kazade> http://i.imgur.com/WRuaO.jpg
<kazade> worse!
<kazade> he looks hungry..
<BigRedS> haha
<bigcalm> Hehe
<AlanBell> popey: I have last years!
<popey> heh
<gord> kazade, its okay, help has arrived http://gordallott.com/img/popeybattle.jpg
<popey> haha
<bigcalm> popey: wifi camera?
<popey> hmm?
<bigcalm> The image of the garden, I assume it's yours
<screen-x> bigcalm: who else has dinosaurs and film characters round their water feature?
<bigcalm> screen-x: indeed
<popey> yes
<popey> no, not wifi
<popey> usb
<bigcalm> Oh. So long lead or computer in a shead?
<bigcalm> shed
<gord> bah, can't use braid with two monitors, it does that thing where it just sits in the middle
<directhex> gord: nice
<directhex> gord: file a bug!
<danfish> ~
<danfish> ^^??
<danfish> I swear this putty client is trying to drive me nuts!
<gord> eh i don't really like braid all that much anyway
<gord> mario is more fun
<gord> Osmosis is better :)
<directhex> they're different genres
<directhex> mario is a platform game, braid is an action puzzler
<gord> doesn't matter, mario still more fun. i don't like the dumb puzzles in braid. there is one where (if you want to fully complete the game) you have to litterally sit and wait 10 minutes or so doing nothing else for a cloud to slowly make its way across the map. no thanks
<gord> i own braid 3 times now, thats a lot for a game i'm not fond of
<directhex> i own turok 2 twice
<directhex> and gta4
<directhex> and those both suck
<screen-x> oooh  'E' in the output of ping -f
<screen-x> Any idea what these ping errors signify? I am pinging an IP address that is not in use. http://paste.ubuntu.com/544435/
<popey> ooo never seen that way of doing it
<popey> i tend not to use ping these days anyway, mtr ftw
<MartijnVdS> mtr \o/
<kazade> mtr?
<bigcalm> mtr++
<popey> mrt!
<popey> FOOL!
<kazade> sigh yet another thing I should've known about and would have saved me numerous times :/
<MooDoo> youtube, twitter and facebook are merging
<MooDoo> details at youtwitface.com
<MooDoo> :D
<popey> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<screen-x> werid, if I do mtr between my workstation and a local server, I get no packet loss, but If do mtr between my workstation and an unused IP in the servers subnet, I get 20% packet loss
<popey> sure its not unused?
<screen-x> yeah, I should point out that the 20% loss pointed out by mtr, was between my workstation and the internal router
<screen-x> but there wasn't any packet loss when testing with an ip address that is in use.
<popey> neat
<popey> got a vpn open?
<screen-x> no, all routes via wired ethernet
<Flashtek> o/
<popey> o/
<Flashtek> how is everyone ?
<MooDoo> Flashtek: i'm ok thanks :D
<jpds> popey: o7
<Flashtek> MooDoo: good good :)
<Flashtek> Is everyone warm enough ?
<screen-x> yep, about to turn the heating off
<Flashtek> splendid.. mine has not been on in over 72 hours
<screen-x> maybe daubers could install one his arduino stats in here
<daubers> hmmmm?
<Flashtek> do what ?
<daubers> Does IRC require heating these days?
 * popey warms up the valves
 * screen-x overdoes the 'room' metaphor sometimes. 
<kazade> popey, I mentioned to my Mum earlier that I know someone with a webcam in their garden, her response was "Why?" ...
<daubers> Hmmm... managed to ssh into the wrong box with the wrong password.....
<screen-x> daubers: bad news
<popey> kazade: technically it's not in my garden, it's in my house, pointing to the garden
<kazade> ah I see
<popey> kazade: the "why" was to monitor snow at home whilst I'm at work
<popey> which I think is sensible :)
<kazade> right, I wondered what the right answer was
<kazade> :p
<popey> :)
<popey> also i like making those time lapse videos
<kazade> all I managed was "er.."
<screen-x> daubers: time for a chat with pam?
<popey> and on a clear night you can get a nice lapse of the moon and stars
<kazade> any online?
<Flashtek> popey: I have 2 cameras...
<popey> yup kazade
<popey> http://popey.blip.tv/posts?view=archive&nsfw=dc
 * Flashtek ponders ZM
<popey> might upload some more
<MooDoo> can't believe i'm watching this again
<Flashtek> ?
<kazade> popey, just scanned through the first one. It's good, the plots a little thin and the ending a bit of a disappointment, but besides that I'd watch it again ;)
<MooDoo> Flashtek: popeys back garden
<popey> hah
<Flashtek> MooDoo: oohh..
<kazade> popey, Daily Express says "4 stars"
<kazade> "Best action film of the year"
<Flashtek> lol
<Flashtek> says a lot..
 * kazade ponders superimposing a T-rex on a time lapse video
 * popey hugs mencoder
<popey> poor little acer revo getting beaten up
 * Oli`` found his revo is surprisingly capable of playing Braid
 * kazade really needs to get around to trying Braid
<kazade> I played Machinarium for a bit yesterday, that's a really cool game
<kazade> reminds me of Discworld.. a game I played back in the 90s... somewhen
<bigcalm> popey: do you live in a flight path?
<popey> i do
<popey> see a plane go over?
<bigcalm> Yeah
<popey> TAG runs Farnborough Airport
<bigcalm> Who
<bigcalm> ?
<popey> watches
<popey> sports cars
<popey> airports
<screen-x> wouldnt that be WSCA?
<popey> I think the Gov sold it to them for £1
<popey> which quite annoyed a lot of people, given it was developed by the public purse
<popey> but hey ho, thats #politics :)
<daubers> screen-x: Ah! It was the right password for the wrong box, was looking at the wrong terminator pane
<czajkowski> hmm this laptop is sounding rather dodgey with the sounds coming from it
<czajkowski> not good
<bigcalm> Seeing as my Wednesday grazebox still hasn't arrived, time to get the pork chow mein out of the fridge!
<screen-x> bigcalm: and some late credit..
<bigcalm> screen-x: na. I'm easing off of the "where's my box?" button for a while
<bigcalm> It's xmas and royal mail...
<daubers> Now the game is "Lets see how well OOo copes with graphing 136340 rows"
<screen-x> prediction: not as well as gnuplot
<Flashtek> :)
<bigcalm> Amazon are cool. A CD I ordered on the 30th Nov, estimated for 4th Dec, arrived 14th Dec. Amazon emailed me to say they have refunded the cost of the CD due to late arrival
<Flashtek> bigcalm: nice
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: I ordered GT5, didn't get it, they resent it for free
<bigcalm> Just surprised that they gave me a refund but don't want the CD back
<daubers> It actually copes relativley well. Shame it's only using a single core though
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: too much hassle, I guess.. it's cheaper to let you keep it
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: and to create a good customer experience ;)
<gord> snowing \o/
<BigRedS> Which is default in 10.10, shotwell or f-spot?
<MooDoo> gord snap
<gord> shotwell
<MooDoo> +1
<popey> shotwell
<popey> i have imported a bazillion images into shotwell
<popey> it tells me sometimes that it can't import images for whatever reason and tells me in a dialog box with some of the filenames in
<popey> which is utterly useless
<BigRedS> Ah, I'm just wondering which one to get round to working out how to crop a photo in
<popey> neither, use picasa :)
<BigRedS> Haha
<BigRedS> It's taking a lot of restraint to not just install teh gimp
<popey> does the computer belong to someone else?
<screen-x> BigRedS: Just do it,
<BigRedS> not really. It's my work PC but I can have whatever I want on it
<popey> I should tilt the cam to point back up a bit, get more sky in
<kazade> it's really annoying that "Eye of Gnome" doesn't have crop :;
<kazade> :/
<popey> sooooo install gimp? :)
<BigRedS> I designated this the PC i try to do things 'properly' on
<BigRedS> which, I've found, means occasionally finding that new things are better than old things
<BigRedS> but I've got to try the new things in order to do that. Like empathy, does XMPP priority, which pidgin doesn't.
<screen-x> xmpp priority?
<BigRedS> screen-x: yeah, so when you've two hosts connected, you say which one's to get all the messages. Means I can stay logged on at work, then when I connect from my laptop I still see messages
<BigRedS> everything going to everything would be more ideal, but doesn't appear to be part of the protocol
<daubers> GAH! Can't concentrate
<daubers> Need moar caffeine
<screen-x> BigRedS: sounds useful, though I tend to cheat in that situation and use nx.
<BigRedS> screen-x: Ah, I've pondered doing that, but it'd involve sticking X on my server
<andylockran> guys - just got this on some files:  ?---------  ? ? ? ?            ? Logo
<andylockran> anyone know how to reset the permissions?
<popey> is it on a remote filesystem?
<andylockran> yeah
<andylockran> two peoples home folders are like that
<popey> umount/remount?
<screen-x> mount -o remount
<Azelphur> I had fun last night, was up till 5am getting per-user bandwith monitoring going on my router :(
<Azelphur> someone is using ~5GB a day of my 60GB peak allowanc
<Azelphur> allowance* :(
<andylockran> l
<popey> Azelphur: at home?
<Azelphur> yup
<popey> heh
<Azelphur> think I've found the culprit though
<Azelphur> 444MB download in <3 hours
<popey> go on, dish the dirt, who was it!?
<popey> mum torrenting videos?
<Azelphur> 00:26:5E:09:1C:90!
 * Azelphur isn't actually sure who that is, yet
<Azelphur> it might be the lodger.
<popey> an ATI motherboard possibly
<jpds> Azelphur: We don't know who they are, but we have an IP address!
<Azelphur> jpds: exactly! xD
<Azelphur> so many computers in this house >.>
<popey> cant you just like..
<jpds> Azelphur: Firewall their connection, and the first person to complain is it.
<popey> (now I know this is going to sound _mental_)
<popey> "ask them"?
<Azelphur> popey: I did
<Azelphur> everyone says "It wasn't me"
 * screen-x stabs 82.13.9.112
<popey> if you have the mac address then you have the IP surely?
<Azelphur> yea, 192.168.1.109
<popey> tcpdump and you'll probably have their logons :)
<Azelphur> but it doesn't respond to ping :p
<Azelphur> so it's not on atm, I reckon it's the lodger just not sure yet
<jpds> Azelphur: But does it respond to: sudo nmap -O -A -PN -v 192.168.1.109 ?
<Azelphur> jpds: nope :p
<Azelphur> popey: haha
<popey> probably off right now, is the lodger in?
<Azelphur> nope, he's at work
<popey> evidence is mounting
<Azelphur> he runs windows too, so probably limewire or something nasty
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> popey: that said, I enjoy my dad footing the bill anyway, I told him this would happen months ago
<Azelphur> said we needed to switch to something unlimited as my mum was using it and we was getting students in too
<Azelphur> so it's amusing that he's having to fork out £10 a day for being rude and not listening :)
<BigRedS> £10/day for overage?
 * BigRedS is in the wrong industry
<Azelphur> BigRedS: yea, £10/day for the 10GB a day someone is using apparently lol
<Azelphur> every time we get throttled I just jump on 3g
<BigRedS> ah, so it's £1/day per GB over the limit?
<Azelphur> BigRedS: yea it's pretty much £1 per GB over
<Azelphur> or throttle to "128k" (0.03mbps)
<Azelphur> it's a terrible deal
<popey> personally I'd just cut him off
<popey> (at the knees)
<BigRedS> If you've got lodgers, I'd want a box doing monitorign such that you know who to blame when something like this happens
 * bigcalm puts popey on his "do not anger" list
<czajkowski> popey: remind me not to piss you off please
<popey> heh
<Azelphur> BigRedS: yea I have that now
<BigRedS> He has a dinosaur in his garden, I already had him on that list
 * bigcalm hugs his cuppa tea
<jpds> czajkowski: What if having to remind you would piss him off?
<screen-x> Azelphur: give him his own dhcp class, that points him at opendns with a restrictive filter set.
<Azelphur> screen-x: haha, I prefer laughing at my dad for ignoring me
 * bigcalm opens his graze box like an excited child on xmas morning
<popey> :)
<popey> Rudolf!
<bigcalm> Ooo, free gift vouchers
<popey> yeah!
<james_w> ok
<screen-x> hi supercosmonaut
 * bigcalm ignores the food and plays with his rain deer
<popey> hullo hullo james_w
<james_w> hi popey
<james_w> just letting everyone know that everything is ok
<popey> Phew
<screen-x> phew!
<james_w> wasn't the wrong window or anything...
<screen-x> too slow
 * james_w whistles
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List:   http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines -  http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting Thursday December 16th 21:00 GMT in #ubuntu-uk-meeting  http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet |   Christmas party http://ubunt.eu/c2 ☃ | < james_w> ok
<james_w> thanks
<popey> that warranted a topic wide announcement!
<popey> don't want anyone to miss it
<MooDoo> have i missed soemthing here
<bigcalm> Does that mean that we can now talk about the group OK?
 * bigcalm watches OK GO
<popey> GO GO GO!
 * MooDoo is confused.com
<MooDoo> :D
 * popey wonders if http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/kaushal71/ is our own kaushal
<MartijnVdS> there are at least 70 others 8-)
<screen-x> \o/ copy and paste works over nx
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/whps4LuQ teehee, just had this funny little convo in the dd-wrt channel
<matti> ali1234: ;]
<screen-x> is it possible to do ssl virtualhosting yet?
<MartijnVdS> yes, unless you have IE visitors
<screen-x> :(
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: RFC 3546 + RFC4366 ("server_name" extension of TLS)
 * bigcalm grumbles at all things IE and SSL
<screen-x> so there isn't a host: header for https as there is for http?
<MartijnVdS> ah "SNI" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Name_Indication
<MartijnVdS> another google term for you :)
<screen-x> :)
<MartijnVdS> ah
<MartijnVdS> IE7 supports it.. it seems
<screen-x> I have a significant proportion of IE6 users, but I'm also running out of public port 443s
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: ipv6 then :)
<screen-x> I think I'm going to have to steal port 443 from the mail servers public IP :(
<MartijnVdS> start upgrading clients
<screen-x> not under my control :(
<screen-x> all my local users are ubuntu 8.04 \o/
<MartijnVdS> old!
<screen-x> but supported :)
<screen-x> But many external users of our web apps use IE :(
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: as long as you can make them upgrade to ie7 ("for security")... you'll be fine
<MartijnVdS> at least set a cutoff date :)
<MartijnVdS> "We won't support IE6 after 2011-12-31"
<screen-x> Nah, this current project is going to have users from the British Standards Institute, and the Sweedish equivalent, I'm in no position to dictate to them..
<ging> didnt microsoft stop supporting IE6 already?
<MartijnVdS> If the hostnames are all in the same domain, you could cheat and use one IP if you have a *.domain certificate
<screen-x> We don't have any wildcard certs yet, but thats probably the way to go if we have any more projects like this.
<Phineas> hi all i have got a new phone
<Phineas> it is fab
<MartijnVdS> nexus s?
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  nope sony ericson xperia x8
<czajkowski> Ubuntu meet up in Bath tonight :D
<Phineas> convert flv to fintone foe phone?
<Phineas> for
<Phineas> how do i do this
<X3N> what's fintone?
<popey> _sigh_
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: didn't we tell you last week?
<popey> we have been through this at least twice
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  not to a ringtone for my hpone
<MartijnVdS> principle is the same
<MartijnVdS> also, most phones use mp3 as ringtones now
<Phineas> oh *facepalm* of corse
<Phineas> youtube 2 mp3
<MartijnVdS> or just ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mp3
<MartijnVdS> now keep that somewhere safe
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  Unable to find a suitable output format for 'Perry the Plytapus sound'
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: you should name the file ".mp3" at the end of course
<MartijnVdS> or it won't know
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  i have
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: can you paste the entire log to pastebin?
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  ok
<Phineas> http://pastebin.com/2aNmrh9m
<popey> missed the -i
<MartijnVdS> exactly
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  is that ment to happen
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: what popey said: you forgot the "-i"
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: it should be: ffmpeg -i input_file_here output_file_here.mp3
<popey> 17:02:09 < MartijnVdS> or just ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mp3
<Phineas> worked, thamk you
 * MartijnVdS off
<Phineas> *thank
<Phineas> damn i hope i'm not busted this time
<screen-x> Phineas: It'll be ok, james_w said so.
<Phineas> and i am ok
<Phineas> screen-x,  i'm ok
<davmor2> ging: MS stopped supporting XP doesn't mean it isn't being used still
<ging> davmor2: no they stopped supporting xp SP2 they still support SP3
<ging> unless there has been a recent change i'm unaware of
<davmor2> ging: only on netbooks, and only oem versions on netbooks to boot
<Phineas> ok my website is now up and running
<Phineas> please feel free to browse
<Phineas> if you want the adress let me know
<Azelphur> how do you loop through folders, not recursively, in bash? I only want folders not files
<jpds> Azelphur: find . -type d
<Azelphur> jpds: not recursively
<jpds> So you just want the directories, in the current directory?
<Azelphur> yup
<bigcalm> ls -l | grep "^d"
<Azelphur> bigcalm: I think I got it, I just looped everything and used if -d
<jpds> $ ls -l | grep "^d" | awk '{print $8}'
<bigcalm> I've lost all of my awk foo :(
<bigcalm> Learnt a lot in the late 90s, all gone now
<Azelphur> haha
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Ralph Janke] Netflix - Another Example of Open Source Hypocracy? - http://drupal.txwikinger.me.uk/content/netflix-another-example-open-source-hypocracy
<daubers> Evening
<bigcalm> Morning
<Phineas> BOO!
<daubers> Apparently not a good evening to be on a train that goes near didcot
<daubers> If I where to build a box for hosting a few VM's (not for me personally, a work thing). Would it be best just to work with KVM or to use UEC to give the option of adding more nodes in the future?
<danfish> evening
<danfish> daubers: probably depends on who you ask, but for small scale KVM's probably easier
<daubers> danfish: Yeah coming to that conclusion as I read around a bit
<danfish> daubers: or if you want a nice gui and the ability to add vm's and hardware as nodes proxmox ve (debian based) is a doddle to setup and maintain
<daubers> danfish: I think I'll stick with kvm. Should be easier I think
<daubers> danfish: Specially as I only have a single server to play with at the moment
<daubers> specially as I only need 3 VM's at the moment
<daubers> 1 for some web stuff, 1 to do some DB stuff and 1 to act as a VPN server
<danfish> My laptop ran out of hard disk space recently and I couldn't for the life of me work out why - then I looked in the VM storage 'graveyard' and found 100Gb of old VM images :(
<danfish> daubers: so fairly light VM's then
<daubers> danfish: Yeah, going to stick it on a single quad core 2u server
<davmor2> czajkowski: fancy calling JFo evil
<danfish> daubers: did a 'usage' audit of all the servers at work recently - embarassing really. None of them more that 15% CPU usage or 40% RAM usage at any one time
<daubers> danfish: Means you have some spare capacity for growth :)
<danfish> daubers: hah - and a hefty leccie bill
<danfish> they are all windows 2003 server machines, but I've convinced the power that be to let me run a virtualised setup on a spare server on a base 10.04 system as a trial
<danfish> *powers
<daubers> heh :)
<daubers> This has all come about because we need to start storing some critical business type data, and at the same time need to provide some webservices. So this is one box to rule them all going into a DC somewhere
<paln> Hello, people of Ubuntu!
<popey> hello paln
<paln> popey: How are you?
<popey> fine thanks
<paln> I took your advice and am currently burning a copy of Lubuntu 10.10
<paln> Xubuntu failed on me... :(
<paln> Not that it didn't install, but it would just boot a terminal instead of a GUI.
<popey> paln: what video card does your machine have?
<paln> It's an nVidia GeForce2 MX400, if I'm correct
<paln> I only know that because my graphics decided to play up in Windows...new drivers!
<paln> Oh, I forgot to mention that the "Select and Install Software" step crashed after retrieving all 830 files required. About 14% of that step
<paln> So maybe it just didn't get to installing Xfce
<paln> The CD's 90% done
<paln> Going to reboot my system now...testing the CD!
 * danfish predicts a joggler related blog post is in his near future
<mgdm> cool
 * mgdm has one with the default O2 stuff on it
<danfish> I got three in the 'joggler-mania' earlier in the year and am going to retask two into part of a zoneminder security system
<danfish> I came back froma trip abroad after the past snow episode and found numerous tracks in the back garden - including two sets of human ones :(
<mgdm> o_O
<danfish> exactly - so I figure a 50 quid joggler + a cheapo usb webcam = a cheap IP webcam
<danfish> which can also double as a zoneminder web interface
<mgdm> good plan
<Flashtek> 0/
<ali1234> except that actual ip webcams cost about the same
<Flashtek> ip wifi cams ?
<ali1234> yes
<Flashtek> from where ?
<Flashtek> I'll have some of that..
<ali1234> http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=256534&C=SO&U=strat15
<danfish> ali1234: true, but I already have the jogglers and webcams - recycling and all that :)
<Flashtek> :)
<Flashtek> jogcam0, jogcam1 etc..etc..
<ali1234> if you want to go super cheak: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CCTV-Wireless-WiFi-IP-Network-Camera-IR-Mobile-Viewing-/300504418358?pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item45f7758836
<ali1234> *cheap
<popey> can't imagine the quality of image is great off of that
<ali1234> why would it be worse than any other "cheap webcam"
<danfish> Flashtek: fishcam :D
<popey> http://image.inesun.com/uploadedimages1/201007/INS-WFIP12/Surptime-eBay/INS-WFIP1212803958541802.jpg
<Flashtek> hmm... these aren't going to be any good for use out doors are then..
<popey> I do not for a minute believe those images :)
<danfish> popey: what software do you use for popeycam?
<popey> webcam
<popey> !info webcam
<lubotu3> webcam (source: xawtv): image grabber and uploader. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 37 kB, installed size 116 kB
<danfish> ah - cool. Was looking at motion but a bit fiddly to setup
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/webcamrc.txt
<popey> thats my .webcamrc
<danfish> tx - so 6 sec delay. Can I ask what spec PC that's connected to? The reason I ask is for an IP surveillance system I'd need the joggler to capture images twice a second to be useful
<danfish> so an idea of load would be useful
<popey> danfish: its connected to a 1.6GHz atom
<popey> an acer aspire revo
<danfish> popey: ok thanx - I'll experiment 2moro - \o/ Dirk Gently starting
 * popey is recording that
 * MartijnVdS would be recording, if kaffeine hadn't lost signal
<danfish> i still like the radio 4 series with Harry Enfield - great stuff
<MartijnVdS> also, if it would start again
<danfish> MartijnVdS: given your location iplayer won't be accesible to you :(
<MartijnVdS> danfish: Uhhh.. yes, that's very annoying :)
<dogmatic69> hi o/
<MartijnVdS> We get a year to watch most missed programs here in .nl :)
<dogmatic69> anyone know how to make the minecraft Cartograph thing work on ubuntu
<MartijnVdS> some programs can even be viewed "forever"
<suprengr>  agenda for next UUK meeting,,, using Ubuntu to set meeting reminders...  rolf
<mgdm> who's rolf?
<suprengr> [roll over laughing floorless]
<dgjones> mgdm: Can you tell what it is it yet?
<mgdm> dgjones: \o/
<dgjones> @)
<dgjones> :) Even
 * dgjones points popey & AlanBell to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeamMeetingAgenda
<popey> oops
<popey> again
<popey> how does this meeting come round so fast
<djones> Heh
<djones> popey: Too busy Christmas shopping
<popey> ah well
<suprengr> a-hemmm[cough]... perhaps 1 a month would suffice?
<AlanBell> bother
 * djones suggests mid jamuary at least (Not Tuesdays)
<popey> yeah
<danfish> to quote 'in the night garden' - whoopsie daisy
<andylockran> what'd I miss :p
<andylockran> wrong button
<dutchie> big split
<Darael> Imagine how big it looks from the other side.
<aertyu> hi
<aertyu> anyone there ?
<aertyu> well i got 2 remote host, from a localhost IF i do a scp file1 from Remote host1 to remote host2 over an ssh connection from localhost if turn my localhost pc it will still continue to copy or not ?
<Darael> I don't believe so.  If, on the other hand, you SSH to the first and do the SCP from there within screen, you should be able to detach and have it continue.
<aertyu> so when you quit ssh connection you end all task ?
<aertyu> killing task ?
<Darael> I believe so - not certain enough, though.
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: hey
<AlanBell> having fun in Bath?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> had a nice evening out with a Uk Ubuntu person
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-17
<Azelphur> Afternoonings night lurkers! Lets play figure out how DD-WRT's web panel works
<Azelphur> I want to modify it, it seems to have normal pages in asp, for example http://dd-wrt/Status_Bandwidth.asp yet when I do find / | grep Status_Bandwith.asp I find nothing
<Azelphur> what is this madness?
<hamitron> are the pages stored individually on the device?
<Azelphur> hamitron: well is find / | grep Status_Bandwith.asp returns nothing, It's obviously stored someplace weird
<Azelphur> s/is/if
 * hamitron is trying to remember his router password
<Azelphur> I mean it's gotta be on there someplace, but as to where :s
<Azelphur> wow :P
<ali1234> dd-wrt uses asp???
<Azelphur> ali1234: seems so, all the pages are *.asp :/
<ali1234> i recommend dump dd-wrt and use openwrt instead. everything is configured through text files
<Azelphur> my device isn't supported/working with openwrt
<hamitron> aren't they merging?
<Azelphur> also text files...no?
<ali1234> that's crazy talk
<ali1234> dd-wrt is based on openwrt
<Azelphur> I like a web interface
<hamitron> by merge, I mean working towards more compatibility
<hamitron> I read it somewhere random :/
<ali1234> it's not really asp. i don't know why they do that
<Azelphur> oh
<Azelphur> what is it then?
<ali1234> just some CGIs
<hamitron> html
<ali1234> like everything else
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> ali1234: but isn't CGI just an interface to execute <insert language here>
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> well, technically no
<Azelphur> lol
<Azelphur> so what language are they using?
<Azelphur> http://svn.dd-wrt.com:8000/dd-wrt/browser/src/router/kromo/cisco_wrt54g_en/Status_Bandwidth.asp?rev=8018
<ali1234> CGI is a way to run an executable and send the stdout as the web page
<ali1234> so yes, but not in the way you think
<Azelphur> ahh
<ali1234> it's impossible to tell what they are really using by looking at the resulting web page
<ali1234> so, in CGI, your "webpage" can be a C binary that does printf("<html>.....");
<Azelphur> yea
<ali1234> in languages like php or asp you write a normal html file and then embed code into it
<Azelphur> I played with CGI before :)
<ali1234> so then the php file has to be processed by another interpreter
<ali1234> or the asp file
<hamitron> cat /etc/www
<Azelphur> hamitron: wall of crazyness
<ali1234> you can use php through cgi but nobody does it, instead the web server has built in knowledge of certain file types
<Azelphur> :)
<ali1234> but CGI can use any type of binary that uses stdin and stdout
<ali1234> this makes it *much* simpler
<Azelphur> indeed, :)
<ali1234> php/asp etc is not suitable for running on a tiny router with only 16mb or whatever
<Azelphur> that I do get
<Azelphur> ali1234: I'm trying to add per-computer live bandwith graphs
<hamitron> imo /etc/www looks like a beast of a script
<Azelphur> I can already get at the transfer rates per-computer
<Azelphur> hamitron: yea, what is that? :S
<hamitron> Azelphur: how?
<Azelphur> hamitron: I looked into the source for http://code.google.com/p/wrtbwmon/ it does some stuff with iptables
<hamitron> ah, manually
<Azelphur> I could just run the iptables command every second to get KB/sec
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> tbh, I need the daily download for each client more
<ali1234> well, that actually is some kind of interpreted scripting language
<ali1234> (the svn link)
<ali1234> so you need to find what interprets it... look at the web server config to find this
<hamitron> httpd maybe?
<Azelphur> god alone knows where that is at :p
<Azelphur> yea, it's called httpd
<hamitron> in /usr/sbin
<hamitron> iirc
<Azelphur> hamitron: /usr/sbin/
<hamitron> ali1234: you find openwrt better?
<Azelphur> but no config
<ali1234> openwrt has a really nice CGI scripting tool that uses shell scripts
<ali1234> it has a simple webif too but why use it?
<ali1234> just edit the config files, it's much easier
<Azelphur> I prefer the web UI
<hamitron> dd-wrt I feel is broken
<hamitron> :/
<Azelphur> ali1234: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/MyPage I could use this
<hamitron> setting up multiple vlan was a pain
<Azelphur> but I wonder if I can do the live graphs like on the bandwith page through it
<ali1234> thing about "live" graphs is you need to store history somehow
<Azelphur> ali1234: I'd use openwrt as I say but my router isn't supported :(
<hamitron> :/
<Nafallo> tomato is quite good for graphs and such.
<hamitron> wrt54gl \o/
<Azelphur> WRT610N v1 is WIP, WRT610N v2 isn't even on the list yet
<Nafallo> really nice webif to
<ali1234> so get the source of dd-wrt kernel and patch it into openwrt buildroot...
<ali1234> also i suspect the list is way out of date and it actually works just fine
 * hamitron now worries about Azelphur having to jtag, after the arduino experience
<Azelphur> I see :p
<Azelphur> hamitron: my router has unbricking :D
<ali1234> actually, all routers have unbricking
<ali1234> unless you wipe the unbricking
<Azelphur> my router has super easy unbricking
<ali1234> aka bootloader
<Azelphur> press button insert firmware tada your unbricked
<ali1234> yeah, they *all* do that to some degree
<Azelphur> hehe
<hamitron> well, I am still scared ;/
<ali1234> you just have to figure out, 1. which button, 2. when to press it, 3. how to supply firmware
<Azelphur> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linksys_WRT610N#Recovery_.28Unbricking.29
<Azelphur> :D
<ali1234> well the v1 has very obvious serial and jtag ports
 * hamitron spanks Azelphur
<hamitron> you got me considering modifying the /etc/www file now :/
<ali1234> why do that when you can just run another httpd on another port and using another set of files?
<ali1234> like some files on a usb stick, or a sd card if you don't have usb
<hamitron> hmmm
<hamitron> don't I need to hard mod it?
<ali1234> for sd card? sure
<hamitron> for usb too
<ali1234> you need to patch the kernel too, but it's easy
<ali1234> if you have usb it will just work
<hamitron> the hard part is reasoning with other users on my network when their internet goes down ;)
<hamitron> females are violent :/
<ali1234> this is why you have two routers
<hamitron> suppose
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> what I really want to do is monitor users usage, then if they go above 250Mb in 24 hours, reduce them to 64kbps
<hamitron> :D
<ali1234> i would just change my ethernet mac address and carry on ... heh
<hamitron> with mac filtering
<hamitron> ;/
<ali1234> i would change it to *your* mac address, and bump you off the network
<hamitron> suppose I could count data per port?
<ali1234> not really
<ali1234> you could do data per destination though
<ali1234> then if the person really likes some website that you hate... this would work
<hamitron> like facebook
<hamitron> :)
<ali1234> exactly
<ali1234> except that most things on facebook are embedded
<hamitron> I can't get the QoS and filtering stuff working from the web interface
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> ali1234: lucky for me, I don't have you on my network
<hamitron> ;/
<hamitron> so basic mac filtering and stuff is enough
<Nafallo> at least as far as you know...
<hamitron> true
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> maybe all my users just act dumb
<hamitron> or maybe I am dumb and what they say is beyond my understanding
<hamitron> Azelphur: 43624 line script
<hamitron> :s
<Azelphur> lol
<lazarus_> bleh stupid internet
<hamitron> yes
<AlanBell> morning all
<Apacheuk> morning
<screen-x> morning :)
<exobuzz> mornin
<screen-x> wheres bigcalm? now it really is friday
<screen-x> I'm slightly concerned about the snow and my flight later, but james_w says it'll be ok.
<screen-x> morning exobuzz  :)
<_H> does anyone know anything better than http://git.gnome.org/browse/dia/ as http://git.gnome.org/browse/dia/ is not being developed [this programme is for drawing plans and I need a plan for my flat so I can dsort out the electrics water and flooring. - I think its called a floor plan]
<MooDoo> hello all
<_H> MooDoo: hoi
<exobuzz> _H, http://www.sweethome3d.com/index.jsp ?
<exobuzz> can do a nice 3d one ;-)
<screen-x> _H: I'd use inkscape, but thats a general vector graphics program, rather than a specific diagramming thing.
<exobuzz> could use google sketchup also perhaps
<AlanBell> bug 181912
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 181912 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sweet Home 3d" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181912
<AlanBell> !info sweethome3d
<lubotu3> sweethome3d (source: sweethome3d): Interior 2D design application with 3D preview. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 7347 kB, installed size 8020 kB
<exobuzz> didnt know it was packaged. should install that cheers
<AlanBell> I looked into it a while back when it wasn't packaged
<AlanBell> ended up using the ikea kitchen planner tool through wine
<AlanBell> which nearly worked
<AlanBell> _H: tell us how you get on with it
<exobuzz> i tried it before and it was pretty cool.. a few friends have used it
<exobuzz> useful to envisage how many arcade machines and pinball tables you could fit into your house, if all the useless crap like sofas, tables and beds were removed
<screen-x> exobuzz: haha
<screen-x> I'd like a garrage to put a 19" rack in :)
<exobuzz> :)
<MooDoo> screen-x: i've got the perfect garage, persuading my wife to let me do it is a different matter :D
<exobuzz> i wouldnt say no.
<screen-x> MooDoo: If it got "all my wires and stuff" out the house, it would be approved :p
<exobuzz> MooDoo, i know that one. i had a perfect space for "star trek tng pinball table - and i found one for a decent price". and the "boss" instead wanted an oak dining table (cost more than the pinball). and much less useful too
<MooDoo> screen-x: luckily i'm all wireless :)  well apart from the router to the garage where my servers are now, but that cable goes outside
 * exobuzz sometimes brings lots of 8 bit computers downstairs and leaves them lying about to wind the boss up
<screen-x> exobuzz: thats asking for trouble
<MooDoo> i can't leave anything around like that, my 2 year old will wreck it :D
<exobuzz> right now. im winning.. since i bought a synth and its living on her dining table.. along with lots of other junk of mine. mwahahaha
<exobuzz> MooDoo, spectrums are "almost" childproof
<screen-x> exobuzz: maybe time for some relationship counselling?
<exobuzz> i got a 1.8 year old... she does mess up my tv and hifi though
<exobuzz> screen-x, probably.. :)
<exobuzz> and ive given up with the cds/dvd in any particular order.
<MooDoo> exobuzz: wait till she want's to play with "daddys pooter"
<exobuzz> MooDoo, how do you explain that keys do better when they are not hit. also that my delicate lcd screen is not a touchscreen!
<screen-x> MooDoo: you should show her android app inventor, to see if it really is easy enough for a 2yr old
<MooDoo> exobuzz: with a bribe of course, you say "want this choclate" :D
<MooDoo> screen-x: mine is a him :)
<exobuzz> MooDoo, this is mine when she was a little smaller. http://malus.exotica.org.uk/~buzz/learning64.jpg ignore the bloke with morning hair in the background.
<MooDoo> awww bless :D
<exobuzz> get em on the 8 bitters..
<screen-x> I forgot how large those C64s were
<MooDoo> i had a mac ibook he liked to play with, i didn't mind him bashing that about a bit :D
<exobuzz> MooDoo, look even bigger here http://www.exotica.org.uk/mediawiki/files/d/d2/Natalie_on_c64.jpg
<MooDoo> lol awesome :D
<exobuzz> MooDoo, macs sometimes need bashing
<exobuzz> and the users ;-)
<MooDoo> hehe
<exobuzz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2g3EDC6YuA
<screen-x> I wish you could specify a port for a service in DNS, that would make loads of sense.
<screen-x> \o/ Bitshifter
<bigcalm> Mornin' all
<MooDoo> morning
<screen-x> yo bigcalm, friday!
<bigcalm> TTFCIF \o/
<screen-x> 37 <screen-x> wheres bigcalm? now it really is friday
<bigcalm> I will not reveal the meaning in here though
<bigcalm> Heh
<screen-x> big old flakes coming down now ☃ time
<MooDoo> nothing here
<screen-x> MooDoo: where are you ? Please say somewhere near london..
<MooDoo> screen-x: lol no i'm not, nottingham
<screen-x> hmm /me consults uksnow.benmash.co.uk
<MooDoo> screen-x: benmarsh :p
<screen-x> heh
<screen-x> looks like the snow is mostly in the west :D
<exobuzz> i fancy fish and chips
<MooDoo> going to snow tomorrow more and more though
<exobuzz> guess it's a bit early
<andylockran> it's good morning fro me, and good morning from him.
<andylockran> Howdy guys
<screen-x> Hi andylockrans
<andylockran> you good?
<screen-x> yeah, quite a bit of snow here, hoping it'll be ok to get up to london later..
<screen-x> you?
<andylockran> we're fine thanks
<screen-x> :p
<andylockran> though one of us is feeling a little hazy
<popey> hmm, half the team missing this morning
<andylockran> bit like an out-of-body (not-in-body) experience
<popey> xmas do last night
<popey> morning btw
<andylockran> ah, typical :P
<andylockran> morning popester
<screen-x> morning popey
<screen-x> dancing on the desks last night?
<MooDoo> morning
<popey> not i
<popey> I didnt go
<popey> good morning victorp
 * czajkowski waves GOOD MORNING FOLKS!
 * TheOpenSourcerer says hello
<nperry> Morning all
<MooDoo> czajkowski: oi where your aloha?
<screen-x> aloha czajkowski
<nperry> Tiny bit of snow on the floor here and people are going 30mph WHY!
<nperry> Its not like its much...
<screen-x> nperry: somone drove into my wife at ~25mph in the snow, and wrote off our car :(
<MooDoo> bugger
<screen-x> to be fair, it is 10 years old, so insurance would write it off for a scratch.
<victorp> hi popey
<nperry> screen-x: ouch bad times.
<nperry> screen-x: But yeah any knock on a 10 year old car is wrote off, same as mine... but then again mine was a head on at 30mph each
<TheOpenSourcerer> screen-x: An Ocado van forced me into a ditch last Monday on sheet ice. Luckily my old volvo seems to have not been affected by it apart from a couple of scratches.
<screen-x> nperry: we've had our fair share of incidents the past few months! But heres to a great 2011 :)
<nperry> I agree
 * nperry charges my coffee in the air :-)
<screen-x> TheOpenSourcerer: glad you're ok...
<czajkowski> some very sore heads in this office today
<jpds> czajkowski: Ice isn't that slippery.
<czajkowski> jpds: oh but it is.
<MooDoo> czajkowski: including yours?
<czajkowski> nope all good
<MooDoo> czajkowski: drink moar next time ;)
<czajkowski> not when I've to work the next day, I tend to actually use my brain and know that I'll die in pain today if I dod
<MooDoo> czajkowski: ah there is that......
<MooDoo> czajkowski: oh yeah....poke  :)
<popey> morning kazade
<gord> the great thing about working from home is that if your password suddenly magically does not work (because you have caps lock on) there is no IT department to call up and make you look really stupid
<screen-x> gord: VPN is the solution to that particular problem :)
<gord> i also totally did not just spend a few minutes trying to figure out why my ssh private key would not unlock
<kazade> morning popey
<kazade> anyone got snow?
<andylockran> kazade: a little in brum this morning
<andylockran> car frozen
<andylockran> then passenger door decided to unfreeze on the M42
<kazade> heh
<Darael> gord: because you have caps lock on, or, sometimes, because you've been SSHing to several machines and got the passwords confused.
<MooDoo> kazade: zip here in nottingham
<kazade> nothing here in Pinner (nw London)
<Apacheuk> more ice than snow.... the dog nearly got his tongue stuck to a bench aka Dumb and Dumber :)
<andylockran> :)
<kazade> I see you don't have anything either popey :)
 * kazade ponders writing a del.icio.us clone
<kazade> Canonical should make a social bookmarking service :)
<kazade> that uses the U1 single signon
<popey> :) kazade
<popey> co-workers still not in
<MooDoo> popey: more work, or just peace and quiet
<popey> well, one who currently is here is giving me the details of his "snip"
<andylockran> sohaha
<popey> I'd rather the rest turned up and told us about the drunken antics last night
<andylockran> quite
<andylockran> MooDoo: you about?
<MooDoo> andylockran: only in body
<daubers> Morning
<screen-x> \o daubers
<Flashtek> o/
<kazade> o/ daubers
<Flashtek> so, who has snow ?
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/ gentle dusting here
<andylockran> ah, that's nice
<andylockran> colleague turned up to the office with bacon butty for me
<andylockran> perfec'
<andylockran> (in the style of the Darling buds of May)
<screen-x> Flashtek 4/10 here, large fluffy flakes
<nperry> screen-x: where are you
<screen-x> nperry: cardiff
<MartijnVdS> didn't that explode last year?  8-)
<screen-x> MartijnVdS: cardiff??
 * screen-x has just anaesthetised his lip, very odd sensation
<czajkowski> screen-x: why ?
<screen-x> czajkowski:  bonjela for uber mouth ulcer.
<exobuzz> try it on other body parts as an experiment perhaps? :)
<exobuzz> or not.
<screen-x> I'll take the latter option
<exobuzz> that would be my choice too, but then I thought to offer up both for fairness
<exobuzz> bah. first game from humble indie bundle complaints about my opengl. .. never again ati.. never again
<exobuzz> Braid needs a OpenGL 3.x video card + proprietary drivers (AMD/Ati or Nvidia). .. hmm.. need an upgrade then.
<czajkowski> ohhh yummy bonjela
<screen-x> it hurt for the first 30 seconds!
<andylockran> czajkowski: you a fan?
<andylockran> http://www.facebook.com/search.php?q=bonjela&init=quick&tas=search_preload#!/group.php?gid=2233195172
<nperry> screen-x: must mean that the snow is on the way us more then :)
<nperry> +likely
<MartijnVdS> screen-x: yes, Cardiff.. I saw it on BBC last year.. program called "Torchwood" or something? ;)
<screen-x> oh, I haven't watched that, did they blow up cardiff? how exciting!
<jpds> screen-x: They torched the wood in Cardiff.
<Apacheuk> anyone seen the video of the iphone app that translates signs on the fly? I waiting for when I put a fish in my ear
<MartijnVdS> they have translation of sign language now?
<Apacheuk> MartijnVdS: sort of :) http://bit.ly/dOhbPh
<MartijnVdS> Apacheuk: translating to/from sign language would rock even harder imho :)
<Apacheuk> not convinced yet tho, looks like it would be very easy to fake
<MartijnVdS> Then we could tell when the lady on TV is actually calling for a deaf uprising 8-)
<popey> zoiks, co-workers have arrived with harrowing stories from last night
<popey> glad I didn't go
<andylockran> harrowing?
<xyzee> Hi. I am trying to enable personal file sharing on a lap top, but the option to install required software is greyed out. please help
<screen-x> xyzee: try system > administration > package manager > reload
<screen-x> synaptic package manager
<czajkowski> Heavy snow falling
<popey> where?
<czajkowski> Bath
<czajkowski> coming down pretty heavy
<popey> ah
<nperry> czajkowski: Yes that means its coming by way :)
<nperry> I give it 10mins before it starts coming down
<screen-x> pretty much stopped here
<czajkowski> nperry: less of the being happy mister!
<nperry> czajkowski: I love snow, get to play :)
<nperry> Best thing I ever brought was my 4x4 :-)
<nperry> Oh what did I say
<andylockran> yeah, I've borrowed the Landy today to get from Brum to Notts
<nperry> Its just starting here
<nperry> Brum had some?
<screen-x> mmm a RRS would be rather handy right now
<nperry> I just spoke to my brother and he hasn't got any
<andylockran> yesh
<andylockran> South Brum, Solihull.
<nperry> Hes in Redditch
<andylockran> not far then,.
<nperry> I use to live there before I moved down to the country :/
<nperry> Thats one big snow cloud above
<nperry> Wish I didn't salt our yard now :(
<Apacheuk> hopefully it'll snow a bit here and I can go out and play/rescue people :) http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9fFDc60Vr0qCam8DZhtlxpDVZlj5bZiH1LapO3lWH8I?feat=directlink
<xyzee> screen-x reload what?
<screen-x> xyzee: there is a reload button, in there, it does the equivalent of a "sudo apt-get update" which refreshes the package lists.
<screen-x> That should make the required samba packages available to install through the sharing dialog
<Flashtek> Mingalaba
<czajkowski> nperry: big flurries coming down here now
<daubers> What a swine!
<screen-x> is it flying daubers?
<daubers> No! I've got a natty partition on my laptop, and grubs just helpfully concactenated all my previous linux versions into a "previous linux versions" menu, missing my maverick install!
<czajkowski> oh pretty cool http://www.engadget.com/2010/12/16/google-maps-5-0-hits-android-includes-new-3d-map-view-and-offli/
<popey> yeah, looks nice
<screen-x> I think the offline feature is only for routes, I couldn't find a way of caching specific areas for offline use.
<Flashtek> screen-x: I did..
<xyzee> screen-x: hum, I reloaded software lists and gnome-user-share, but no joy
<daubers> I think I may have hit 686076
<daubers> ish
<daubers> bug 686076
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 686076 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub fails to recognise Ubuntu 10.10 on a separate hard disc. Windows 7 is recognised OK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686076
<andylockran> is there a way to chmod leaving the current permission as is..
<andyc> Hi all
<andyc> Anyone have any experience with NFS4 and LDAP?
<andylockran> i.e. I want to change a group of files to be group rwx.. without altering their current permissions
<andylockran> andyc: in what context?
<screen-x> andylockran: chmod g+rwx
<popey> andylockran: g+rwg
<andylockran> screen-x: affects no other perms?
<andylockran> qls
<popey> s/rwg/rwx
<popey> yes
<czajkowski> nperry: stopped
<popey> the g+ means group
<andylockran> perfect
<andylockran> u+ means user?
<popey> ya
<popey> guess what w+ means ;)
<andyc> I have a server which exports nfs shares, and also is my LDAP server
<andyc> When I mount shares on the client, I get owner/group as nobody/nogroup
<andyc> When authenticating as LDAP
<screen-x> popey: I didn't know 'w' worked, I always use 'o'
<andyc> I have had it fixed for a while by making the server an LDAP client - But I'm a little unsure about whether the LDAP server should also be a client
<andyc> I would prefer to keep users on the server limited to root and a local user
<screen-x> andyc: you can specify an ldap filter for users that can login
<screen-x> so you can restrict to member of a group.
<screen-x> Also need to make sure that you can login to the ldap server when ldap is down...
<andyc> So I could run the client on the server but just restrict it so actually noone can log into the server via ldap?
<screen-x> you could do, or restrict it to an admin group
<andyc> Yeah sure
<andyc> Hmm
<andylockran> popey: w+  = anyWon?
<andyc> Thanks screen-x
<andylockran> yeah, for ldap logins when server is down, check out nsswitch.conf
<screen-x> chmod w+w doesn't work.. o+w does though..
<andylockran> there's a NOTFOUND parameter if it can't find the ldap server, and there's also ldap excluded users from lookup.
<andylockran> which means if you have a user on the server, it'll never check ldap for it, just let you log right in as teh localuser account (whereas without that option.. it'll look up a user in ldap first... etc)
<davmor2> popey: is w+ Wotevvvvva?
<andyc> Thanks andylockran I'll have a play with that later
 * czajkowski kicks davmor2 and goes back to work 
<davmor2> czajkowski: Hello you alcofrolic :P
<czajkowski> I was being sociable!
<andyc> While on the subject of LDAP - I have given my LDAP server a new hostname, and recreated certs etc,and auth works fine through a tty.  However when loging in through gdm, It authenticates but then doesn't go any further - No panels etc pop up in Gnome - it was al working before changing the hostname
<andyc> I assume this is something to do with pam and gdm
<andyc> Does anyone know if this caches somewhere or if there is a cache I can clear?
<andyc> It happened on all my clients - one of which I just gave up with and reinstalled but there must be an easier way to resolve this...
<andyc> I was going to put a post on the Ubuntu forum if no one knew off hand an easy solution here
<davmor2> czajkowski: That's the new name for it is it ;)
<nperry> Damm, snow is stopping here to :(
<czajkowski> nperry: :)
<andyc> Sunny here in Plymouth :)
<Apacheuk> andyc: I think you had a few flakes last night though? I normally work in Plymouth, in fact weather permitting will be down there next week
<Flashtek> andyc: where in Plymouth ?
<andylockran> fantastic
<czajkowski> http://hypatia.ca/2010/12/sunsets-arent-delicious/  for folks who were looking at a delicious alternative, a possible one may be developed
<andylockran> our 'log analysis howto' wiki page is called 'Scatology'
<andylockran> andyc you rebooted?
<andylockran> ah
<andylockran> nscd
<andylockran> that might need restarting (I think that's correct)
<andylockran> that cache's user data
<andylockran> not sure if it's still used
<directhex> nscd sucks
<directhex> basically, the nscd supplied with libc is unfit for purpose
<directhex> apt:unscd is a vastly less broken implementation
<czajkowski> .c
<directhex> you want to use a nscd of some kind if any of your nss values are being read from a network - NIS, LDAP, etc
<Flashtek> andyc: I am in Saltash
<Apacheuk> Flashtek: I stay in Saltash when I'm down there
<Flashtek> Apacheuk: sweet.. PL12 4TA
<Apacheuk> not sure of the post code, but its off New Road
<Apacheuk> Adit Lane I think its called
<andyc> andylockran: Yeah it's all been rebooted
<andyc> Not really sure whats up I'm not at home atm so can't check the logs
<andyc> It authenticates fine but gnome just doesn't start properly
<andylockran> ok, would have to take a closer look
<Apacheuk> we got snow now...
<andyc> Flashtek: Working in PML so right on the front
<andyc> Apacheuk: Yeah we had some snow last night and a small blizzard this morning but now it's sunny
<Apacheuk> andyc: I was just talking to someone in the office and he's gutted, he supposed to fly home to Newcastle for the weekend and the flight has been cancelled.... but sunshine in Plymouth
<andylockran> my little bro is meant to be travelling down from Newcastle today to be home for Christmas
<andyc> screen-x: With regards that user filtering... Will that stop users authenticating with LDAP but still list all LDAP users when I type getent passwd?
<brobostigon> morning all,
<andyc> I think the issue I had was that idmapd wasn't working when the server didn't know about the users/groups
<andyc> Hence I made the server a client as well
<andyc> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning andyc
<andylockran> andyc, that depends how you setup the filter
<andylockran> whether you filter out all users except ones you want to login,
<andylockran> or whether you set the base to all the users, then just allow 1 group login rights.
<daubers> If I have a server running kvm, what do I need to do to be able to route into the virtal servers?
<andyc> Is it sensible to have an LDAP server acting as a client of itself?
<andyc> That doesn't make much sense
<andyc> But should the box the server is running on also run an LDAP client?
<andyc> It's the only way I found of fixing the idmapd issue
<andyc> Never mind I think I'm getting my head in a twist over very little
<andyc> Infact I don't know why I didn't want the server running an LDAP client - it makes far more sense when I think about it...
<andylockran> or whether you set the base to all the users, then just allow 1 group login rights.
<andyc> Yeah - probably admin I guess
 * daubers kicks self
<kazade> Snow just moved up to about 5/10
<MartijnVdS> it's 6/10 here
<kazade> ok, it's definitely settling now
<andyc> It has almost all melted here now :'(
<kazade> right... where has everything outside my window disappeared/
<kazade> ?
<kazade> all I see is white!
 * kazade checks the popey cam
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jamie Bennett] Linaro, a winning idea - http://www.linuxuk.org/2010/12/linaro-a-winning-idea/
<cyber-cafe05> j
<gord> i'm getting graze.com boxes 3 days late these days =\ time to unsubscribe i guess
<bigcalm> gord: you realise that this is the busy time for Royal Mail?
<Apacheuk> OH no :) works VPN has just gone down.... can't connect and its still snowing here
<gord> bigcalm, i don't see why that affects me subscribing or not, i dont' get fruit at all anymore and the boxes are very late, thus i don't want to pay for it
<czajkowski> gord: factor in snow
<bigcalm> Fair enough
<jpds> gord: Go to Tesco's for fruit?
<gord> if things get busy, you hire more people, you make things work well or you lose customers, ala, me
<czajkowski> jpds: potentially
<bigcalm> gord: you're blaming Graze for Royal Mail's work load
<jpds> czajkowski: Debatable, actually.
<gord> bigcalm, i'm blaming graze for choosing to use royal mail
 * bigcalm shrugs
<czajkowski> jpds: possibly
 * popey pokes kirrus 
<czajkowski> I may swing for nationalexpress
<Azelphur> I think I've become evil, http://forums.alliedmods.net/showthread.php?p=1372474
<Azelphur> post #4 \o/
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/3gqee6
<Apacheuk> can I set up a crontab entry as root and have it run a particular command as a different user?
<X3N> yes
 * daubers has the worlds _weirdest_ routing problem
<X3N> should be able to do that with something like su -c user command
<daubers> I can ping everything except the router, and I can't get out of the building...
<Nafallo> daubers: stop blocking icmp type 8 on the router?
<daubers> Nafallo: Everything else behind the router can get out though
<daubers> and ping the router
<daubers> Ah ha!
<daubers> for some reason the default gatewat had a metric of 100 on it
<daubers> stupid thing
<Flashtek> daubers: kick it
<daubers> Now if only I could figure out why the stupid guests aren't using the bridge correctly...
<Flashtek> cause they is muppets ?
<daubers> GAHHHH
<daubers> Bring the whole thing down, restart it and it's fine
<daubers> stupid blasted thing
<Flashtek> lol
<sam_010203> anyone home?
<Flashtek> no
<sam_010203> cant get in cos of the snow?
<sam_010203> :)
<Flashtek> the door is blocked..
<Flashtek> you'll have to speak up, there is too much snow..
<sam_010203> really???  Flashtek  where u at?
<Flashtek> Plymouth
<sam_010203> WHERE ARE YOU AT?
<sam_010203> lol
<sam_010203> cool
<Flashtek> PLYMOUTH !
<sam_010203> IS THAT IN THE UK?
<sam_010203> lol
<sam_010203> anyway  i come for a reason...
<sam_010203> is there any nice irc chat clients that have smilies and coloured text and stuff out there?  im using ......Xchat gnome now  and its all so ugly.
<sam_010203> and i didnt like Xchat.
<andyc> I use irssi but I'm afraid it doesn't have smileys
<brobostigon> it does have smileys, :) , ascii, nothing flashy,
<sam_010203> ohh
<dwatkins> I use irssi because it doesn't have smileys.
<brobostigon> dwatkins: i use irssi, and types this smiley in irssi :)
<brobostigon> typed*
<dwatkins> I prefer to not have 8 ) translated in logfiles.
<sam_010203> :)
<sam_010203> yeah but i want smilies~~~
<sam_010203> make the chat look so much cooler lol
<brobostigon> sam_010203: irssi does acsii smileys,  not picture smileys.
<dwatkins> I don't see the need for graphical smileys, but if you want them, go ahead and use a client which has them, sam_010203 :)
<sam_010203> dwatkins,   thats what im looking for.
<brobostigon> brb, getting some crumpet. hungry.
<dwatkins> sam_010203: ugly is quite subjective - I quite liked xchat; depends on your OS as well, of course.
<sam_010203> dwatkins,   if aesthetics where not important we would all be using the same themes given way back in ubuntu 9.   i just want something that looks a little better than a banking terminal. lol
<sam_010203> are you guys all using ubuntu??????  stupid question I know.....
<dwatkins> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I quite like the terminal, so I would reccomend irssi.
<brobostigon> sam_010203: debian sid here, right now.
 * dwatkins goes in search of a bank terminal
<sam_010203> I seem to get mac windows users think im a geek cos i use linux (and I cant after years of using ubuntu, code my way out of a paper bag) and people who use linux think im a noob cos im using ubuntu...  MEH!
<sam_010203> dwatkins,   lol....   do u remember the old cash machine green screens?  thats what xchat reminds me of.
<andylockran> do Virgin use DPI ?
<andylockran> and if so, can I find out connections that are on it.
<bigcalm> dpi?
<andylockran> deep packet inspection
<bigcalm> Oh, no idea
<Darael> andylockran: Craft suspicious packets and send them out, see which ones get investigated?
<andylockran> :p
<knightwise> afternoon!
<AlanBell> ivanka: do you have an ubuntu wiki page?
<brobostigon> afternoonings knightwise
<knightwise> hey brobostigon how are you
<knightwise> $hey AlanBell
<brobostigon> knightwise: could be better, how about you? was just going to boot into a natty daily live usbfor playing.
<knightwise> Fighting SAMSUNG KIES to upgrade the firmware on my GalaxyS
<knightwise> $
<brobostigon> brb
<knightwise> Aarg
<knightwise> Fuuuuu you stupid galaxy S upgrade program ...
<brobostigon> o/
<Azelphur> lol, VFast has no antenna near me :(
<Azelphur> my brother wants to send them a mail asking them to attach an antenna to the block of flats just around the corner :D
<marsilainen> hello
<marsilainen> I have a virtual server running ubuntu server edition
<marsilainen> there are 3 IPs allocated to that server
<marsilainen> following the documentation of my hosting provider these are setup as eth0, eth0:0, and eth0:1
<marsilainen> is there a way to get iptables to set rules to act on only one of those interfaces?
<marsilainen> if I create a rule and try to say the interface should be eth0:1 then it seems to balk
<bigcalm> marsilainen: this might help: http://www.mail-archive.com/psyche-list@redhat.com/msg10872.html
<marsilainen> bigcalm: ah, I see - I think that should work for me, many thanks
<bigcalm> There is also app-firewall-advanced, might be of interest
<ivanka> AlanBell: a very empty one :-)
<ivanka> AlanBell: why?
<czajkowski> ivanka: I suspect he's going to poke you re membership
<ivanka> czajkowski: I really should do it, shouldn't I?
<czajkowski> ivanka: aye you should :)
<czajkowski> ivanka: see pm :)
<john_doe_azerb> hi guys
<john_doe_azerb> I'm a c++ developer from Azerbaijan currently studying in Germany
<john_doe_azerb> :D
<john_doe_azerb> checking my chazZilla client app
<john_doe_azerb> write something please
<john_doe_azerb> if you can read me
<john_doe_azerb> :D
<bigcalm> .
<Lcawte> hm, ubuntuuk-planet is cool, anyone have any idea of the source/whatever?
<davmor2> john_doe_azerb: No sorry can't see a thing honest Gov'nor
 * popey tickles john_doe_azerb 
<john_doe_azerb> haha :D
<popey> Lcawte: its an eggdrop bot which runs on the ubuntu uk loco server
<john_doe_azerb> thx guys
<john_doe_azerb> seems to work now
<czajkowski> popey: you're very affectionate today :)
<Lcawte> popey: any idea on the module or whatever? Or is it core?
 * popey lobs a snowball at czajkowski 
<popey> Lcawte: poke Daviey - he set it up
<Lcawte> Daviey: poke. ^
<Daviey> Lcawte: The planet bot?
<Daviey> ubuntuuk-planet ?
<bigcalm> czajkowski: did you sort out PhoneyExpress?
<Lcawte> yup
<john_doe_azerb> over & out
<Daviey> Lcawte / popey : That was X3N that set it up :)
<popey> hah
<Daviey> i just know how to start the damn thing :)
<popey> :D
<popey> you know more than me then
<Daviey> <-- shoulders slope :)
<bigcalm> Eggdrops are fun
<bigcalm> Though scripting is in TCL
<Daviey> Eggdrop sucks, hard.
 * davmor2 drops a shovel full of snow popey's back,  Oi you trying to get me fired it's my job to pick czajkowski I thought we had the roles nice and clear ;)
<popey> ah, my bad
<Lcawte> X3N: poke ^ (after the module that ubuntuuk-planet runs)
<czajkowski> bigcalm: nopes site still is giving errors, ringing them to tel them their system was broken was entertaining
<czajkowski> popey: :p
<bigcalm> You could write an irssi perl script to parse the planet feed every X minutes.
<czajkowski> davmor2: oi oi sharing
<czajkowski> bigcalm: my old job was testing I saw lots and lots of tcl error codes! a lot uglier
 * davmor2 positions self on the roof of czajkowski's build after rolling the worlds biggest snowball
<bigcalm> czajkowski: I never bothered to get my head around TCL. Think I'll keep it that way ;)
<czajkowski> smart
 * Daviey TCL's bigcalm 
 * bigcalm wibbles
<czajkowski> davmor2: I'll rename this channel to torture channel!
<bigcalm> Gritter has just gone down the road, yay
<davmor2> bigcalm: Yay! except for all the salty paint scratches that have just been inflicted on all the cars
<bigcalm> davmor2: I keep my car on the drive way ;)
<Lcawte> eww, 2x 1GB ram chips are not a nice price
 * davmor2 gives czajkowski a hug being as it's close to Christmas and all that
<diplo> popey, (112 quid once you get the cash back) - I'm interested? ?? Where how do you get the cash back as it's £200 onthe site you linked to
<popey> read the page?
<popey> it has a link to hp site
<diplo> lol big pink bit and i totally missed it
<diplo> Sorry :D
<popey> :)
<popey> np
<diplo> Hmm can i find £212 before the 31st dec though :(
<diplo> I suppose the credit card could take another small bashing
<X3N> what's up?
<popey> X3N: Lcawte was asking about source for the ubuntuuk-planet bot
<X3N> oh right
<X3N> it's an eggdrop and a script called rss-synd http://labs.wizzer-it.com/
<X3N> seems that their website is no longer
<X3N> I can send it on if needed
<victorp> hi all - added this wiki recently to explain a bit more what we do in certification. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/certification - feedback will good
<OmNomSequitur> victorp: how was your breakfast?
<victorp> good, some time back really
<czajkowski> victorp: lotta pages on certifcation already https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=certification&titlesearch=Titles
<victorp> czajkowski - lots of pages with certification in the title yes
<victorp> not many talking about Ubuntu Certified - really
<AlanBell> victorp: is this Chris Kenyon's area?
<victorp> AlanBell - he does the comercial side of selling the accounts
<victorp> my team does the engineering side of testing it , and making sure that all those systems keep working with SRUs and so on
<AlanBell> cool
<AlanBell> we need to get more of that kind of information out
<AlanBell> it is *so* hard to buy a computer in the UK with Ubuntu or nothing
<victorp> I agree! :)
<victorp> yes, it is
<victorp> atleast this should point out to which ones you can buy and know that they would work ok
<AlanBell> we talk to Chris and he tells us all this wonderful stuff that is going on at the OEM level in taiwan, and in the UK the retailers refuse to trade with people who want Ubuntu
<AlanBell> anyhow I have to pop out for a while o/
<victorp> thanks for the feedback!
<kirrus> popey: you poked me?
<tvbuntu> Hello people.I want to modify a mencoder script.Do have some of you time to help me?
<davmor2> AlanBell: no it isn't what you do is buy bits, put it together have a better pc for a similar price and install what you want on it ;)
 * czajkowski trips davmor2 up 
<popey> kirrus: yeah, saw your tweet about MOTU / Ubuntu server
<kirrus> popey: yup. There's a reason why I stopped trying to persuade work to switch to Ubuntu Server :(
<kirrus> I've also been pushed before to try using a support contract, but there's no way I'm going to be able to persuade them to use something we should be able to maintain ourselves
<AlanBell> davmor2: good luck with that if you want a laptop
<knightwise> hey everyone
<knightwise> hey airballman
<davmor2> AlanBell: With laptops it's who you know :D
<DanielRM> Hello all.
<DanielRM> Hmm, minor fail there. Got this channel mixed up with politics-uk and tried changing the topic.
<DanielRM> Thankfully ChanServ's a bit more intelligent than me.
<dutchie> hmm, why does the iplayer think i have javascript disabled
<Craig_Dem> I have that same problem but on mac.
<Craig_Dem> Are you running chrome dev?
<dutchie> yes
<Craig_Dem> Must be a bug then
<Azelphur> TOTALPEAK=$((${TOTALPEAK}+${PEAKUSAGE_IN}000+${PEAKUSAGE_OUT}000))
<Azelphur> why would this freeze my sh script? :(
<dutchie> not expecting this to be the cause, but wouldn't ${PEAKUSAGE_IN}*1000 make much more sense?
<dutchie> and/or look sane
<Azelphur> I didn't write most of this, I'm just hacking it a bit :p
<Azelphur> and he uses 000 throughout the script
<Azelphur> so might as well stick the same
<Azelphur> dutchie: ah your right, the 000 was killing it
<_H> "sorry the product doesn't have ubuntu as an operating system " says dell sales we where talking about a Inspiron Zino
<Azelphur> dutchie: I'm still having issues
<dutchie> Azelphur: i'm not some bash scripting guru, just a lucky guess at something that looked odd ;)
<Azelphur> http://pastebin.com/w6VkX2Ya
<Azelphur> oh :p
<Azelphur> the totalpeak stuff is causing breakage :(
<Azelphur> "syntax error: 0++" at the last line of the file if I have the TOTALPEAK stuff in there
<ali1234> rewrite it in python geez
<dogmatic69> anyone know why i cant install openjdk-6-jre-headless, i get thing like "Failed to fetch .... 404 <some ip address>" about 10x
<Azelphur> ali1234: python on DD-WRT? :P
<dogmatic69> ubuntu 10.10 x64 server
<ali1234> then rewrite it in C
<Azelphur> ali1234: I think I found the problem, the second TOTALPEAK line is being evaluated to "0++"
<Azelphur> so those variables arn't working
<Azelphur> yet they work fine in the echo line :/
<ali1234> is that shell code... building javascript code?
<ali1234> that's horrible
<Azelphur> ali1234: I didn't write it
<Azelphur> I'm just doing a small mod
<ali1234> this is why you never write code like this in the first place
<Azelphur> lol
<ali1234> even a small change is a nightmare
<Azelphur> ali1234: so any idea?
<ali1234> no. just rewrite it properly
<Azelphur> >.>
<ali1234> actually i do have some idea
<ali1234> the snippet is building a string which is a javascript statement by joining a bunch of other strings together
<ali1234> thats why its just 000
<ali1234> you need to escape everything appropiatly for what you wantit to do
<Azelphur> ali1234: the javascript isn't failing, the shell script is
<ali1234> yes
<Azelphur> oh
<ali1234> TOTALPEAK=0
<Azelphur> so I can't add them together because they are strings?
<ali1234> the other two equal ""
<Azelphur> I need to integerize them
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> any idea how I'd convert them to ints?
<ali1234> "0"+"+"+""+"+"+"" = "0++"
<ali1234> i wouldn't
<ali1234> i'd let the javascript do it
<Azelphur> ah ok
<ali1234> make sure the others have a valid value
<ali1234> then it will evalute to "0+0+0" which javascript will see and turn back into int 0
<ali1234> but only if the resulting javascript doesn't have quotes around it
<ali1234> because javascript is weakly typed
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> basically just put all the shell variables into javascript variables and then write the logic in javascript
<ali1234> this would involve completely rewriting the script though
<ali1234> but it would at least make more sense
<ali1234> i would probably go one step further and have this script deliver the variables as xml, and then make the javascript page separately. it could then update in near real time too
<ali1234> i have some code that does this somewhere.........
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> might have lost it in the great HD crash of '08 though
<ali1234> hmm i hope i didn't lose it, some bits of that code were quite good
 * popey tickles MattJ with a prosody install on his server
<MattJ> Jabber \o/
<MattJ> Oh
<MattJ> Prosody \o/
<popey> MattJ: is there much config to do?
<popey> if i just want a room or two for home internal use?
<MattJ> Change VirtualHost "localhost" to VirtualHost "yourmachinename"
<MattJ> and ditto for the conference.example.com -> conference.yourmachinename
<MattJ> Everything should "just work"
<MattJ> and you'll want http://prosody.im/doc/creating_accounts
<popey> ta
<ikonia> prosody ?
<MattJ> Jabber/XMPP server
<ali1234> how lightweight is it? can it run on a machine with 8mb of ram?
<MattJ> People run it on routers
<ikonia> a 2.6 kernel needs more than 8mb of ram
<ali1234> who needs 2.6?
<MattJ> :P
<ali1234> also, that's false
<ikonia> I disagree
<ali1234> it seems that openwrt has packages for it anyway, that's pretty lightweight then...
<DanielRM> Hmmm, anyone fancy helping me with MySQL?
<Azelphur> !ask | DanielRM
<lubotu3> DanielRM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Azelphur> :p
<DanielRM> Azelphur: cheeky beggar. :P
<DanielRM> I'm trying to do a global search and replace of a string within a single database anyway.
<Azelphur> no idea :P
<ikonia> single database ?
<ikonia> every row of every table ?
<DanielRM> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> I would export it to a dump file, and use sed on it
<ikonia> then re-import it
<ali1234> me too
<popey> me too :)
<popey> mysqldump is handy
<ali1234> sure is AOL in here
<DanielRM> Heh, thought that might be the answer. Tried googling the question and most people ran away from it.
<ikonia> AOL ?
<popey> <AOL>me too</AOL>
<ali1234> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Me_too
<ali1234> even has wikipedia page
<popey> blimey
<DanielRM> AOL would be 'teen girls' going ASL every moment, surely?
<DanielRM> Or driving people mad with the Eternal September.
<ali1234> "me too" was a specific kind of phenomenon where trolls would post "i have a 1GB ftp site who wants access?" on usenet, with obvious results
<ali1234> ie every post from the third onwards was "me too"
<ali1234> of course there were no actual teen girls on the internet at this time, and 1GB was considered to be a very large amount of data
<dutchie> sigh, offlineimap seems to be hanging again
<popey> dunno what you're doing that I'm not but I find offlineimap on 10.10 to be very reliable
<dutchie> are you using folders with 30000 messages in?
<dutchie> maybe i am Doing It Wrong
<popey> dunno, how would I check?
<dutchie> i might just leave it for a bit and see if it sorts it out
<popey> I'm syncing my gmail which has about 3GB mail in it
<ging> 3 gebillion emails?
<DanielRM> Ach. Didn't realise mysqldump dumped to stdout.
<popey> hehe
<DanielRM> Given the amount of data that was quite painful for my tty.
<popey> CTRL+C surely?
<ali1234> can take a whle on a remote server
<DanielRM> ali1234 got it in one.
<DanielRM> Using putty in Windows at the moment.
<DanielRM> Dumped to a file now anyway.
<DanielRM> Now to sed the database, get the site down for maintenance and upload the new file.
<DanielRM> Yay, that's done it.
<Azelphur> Yay, my additions to wrtbwmon are working, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/December%202010/2010-12-17-215241_976x436_scrot.png
<Azelphur> \o/
<bigcalm> Which one is the bandwidth abuser?
<Azelphur> bigcalm: apparently nobody, as you can see everyone is using more or less the same amount
<bigcalm> Stop watching TV?
<Azelphur> haha
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-18
<ali1234> speaking of watching TV, i just noticed one of the fragrances in that air freshner as is "open windows"
<ali1234> what do open windows smell like? do they smell different to closed windows?
<hamitron> jars with food in smell different, so maybe ;)
<gord> depends where you live
<gord> if you live on a farm i bet they smell a lot different
<hamitron> and the direction of the wind
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> I find East winds smell like pigs, and not the nice bacon sort :/
<hamitron> brb, coffee
<hamitron> nn o/
<ali1234> youtube has a beta homepage redesign
<ali1234> <spoiler>it looks like facebook</spoiler>
<Jora> Ick.
<Jora> I'm in the minority of people that don' t care for facebook though.
<ali1234> well i just filled in the feedback form slating it
<Jora> what was your feedback, thumbs up or thumbs down to the new look
<ali1234> 2 out of 5
<ali1234> where 1 = worse and 5 = better
<Jora> hehe
<ali1234> and that's only because the old one was terrible in an entirely different way
<Jora> in what way was that?
<ali1234> well, the only thing i care about is subscriptions...
<ali1234> but both the old front page and the subscription rss are horrible broken
<ali1234> when you watch a video it disappears from the homepage... usually
<ali1234> and then it starts showing old videos from years ago for no reason
<ali1234> and sometimes videos just skip the homepage entirely
<ali1234> the whole thing is incredibly buggy
<ali1234> the best way i have found to subscribe to my own subscriptions feed, and then watch the videos while logged out, so they don't get marked as watched
<Jora> a lot of sites like youtube seem to be really buggy and have these little quirks that can be quite annoying.
<ali1234> the worst thing is this experimental thing doesn't actually fix any of the problems like this
<ali1234> it's still hopelessly messed up and videos have the wrong date or don't show up, or show as watched when i haven't watched them (or the reverse)
<ali1234> but now it also looks like a facebook wall with annoying comments randomly interspersed with videos
<Jora> Yeah, I always wonder how they come up with these experimental things. It would have to be partially from user feedback, you'd think but if bugs like you're describing are not fixed maybe someone on their end is just doing whatever the heck they feel like to "refresh" the look of youtube
<ali1234> well it;s pretty obvious what happened here. someone noticed facebook is popular, and that all google's social network stuff so far has utterly failed, so now they are trying to turn youtube into facebook
<ali1234> it's not a refresh of the look, it;s a wholesale lifting of the facebook "wall" thing
<ali1234> i guess you can try it out here, if you don't see the message on the homepage: http://www.youtube.com/homepage_experiment
<Jora> Ripping off the facebook wall is just unoriginal and boring
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> and if i wanted it, i would go to facebook
<ali1234> i already turned on that thing that spams all my youtube actions on my facebook and twitter, just to fill my facebook and twitter with something, because i never use them, because they suck so much
<Jora> I guess they are trying to market to the majority of people out there who like facebook, twitter, and other social networking utilities that employ that particular styel
<ali1234> they must have got confused by that, and think that because i *post* on facebook and twitter, that i have an interest in *reading* facebook and twitter. this would be incorrect assumption...
<Jora> lol that might confuse your friends that use facebook, so they might write responses to stuff that gets spams to facebook or twitter
<ali1234> perhaps
<Jora> Well the ones that aren't too bright anyway
<ali1234> facebook has one good feature which is you can configure it to email you when certain things happen, and it is quite specific
<ali1234> so i get notifications if someone invites me to some event, but not if they post "LOL" on one of my favourited youtube video reposts
<ali1234> that is one thing that is good about facebook
<ali1234> as for twitter, i don't have a single friend that uses it
<Jora> I don't use twitter, personally I think its kind of stupid. Facebook just feels like a huge invasion of privacy.
<Jora> Invites on facebook would be convenient though.
<ali1234> 90% of the people i have as "friends" on facebook are people i haven't spoken to since i was at school
<shauno> the main thing that turns me away from facebook, is that other people can upload what they like and 'tag' you in it.
<shauno> far too many people don't seem to understand that the internet doesn't need to see me drunk
<Jora> the thing that turned me away from facebook is that random people that i e-mailed would look up my e-mail address on facebook and want to add me as their friend, even if I didn't know them.
<Jora> There were all snoopy and interested who I knew and things like that.
<ali1234> i get that on linked-in :)
<ali1234> it's less creepy on linkedin i guess
<ali1234> since that's what it's for
<Jora> Yeah, potential employers seeing you drunk probably isn't a good thing. Even if you are an original and productive worker they could still think you are someone who doesnt' take your work seriously because you are tagged in some random person's holiday photo drunk.
<ali1234> and on gmail anyone who emails you and you reply seems to show up in your google talk list and you can see they are online... either that or they are stalking me too
<Jora> Yahoo mail can seem that way too
<Jora> But isn't being stalked fun (sarcasm)...
<Jora> well, unless its someone you like
<DasEi> hmm, the instant-ticker function of twitter I like, facebook like other "open personal" blogs I also avoid
<DasEi> Jora: that could be seen the other way around too..
<Jora> What could be seen as the other way around?
<DasEi> Jora: never work for people who believe, but don't know
 * DasEi thinks of a facebookaccount, well I do it locally better
<Jora> Yeah, sometimes though a job is a job and you just have to take what is out there, and its better to maximize your chances of landing a job than not
<DasEi> y, I'm kidding
<czajkowski> aloha
<shauno> mornin
<AlanBell> morning all
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ello
<AlanBell> it is looking nice and christmassy here
<AlanBell> err czajkowski were you supposed to be leaving on a jet plane today?
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/ \o/ snow
<sam_010203> Anyone up?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I am..... so far Aer Lingus haven't pulled any of their flights from Heathrow BA have pulled them all. Flight leaves at 8pm tonight so things may change . Leaving bath at 12 on a bus to allow for delays. All taxis are closed in Bath with the snow
<czajkowski> nperry: I will throttle you if you wish for any more snow between now and 12 today
<danfish> morning
<danfish> czajkowski: the piccies on the news from Heathrow don't look too good :(
<czajkowski> danfish: aye :(
<popey> czajkowski: :S good luck!
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> gonna be a long day of travels
<popey> hmm
<popey> i now have a jabber server I think
<danfish> \o/
<popey> no idea how to tell empathy to connect to it though
<popey> bah
<popey> where is MattJ when you need him! :)
<danfish> hah
<danfish> I can connect with empathy to prosody on my VPS, but I'm not sure what I need to get it to connect to other jabber servers
<popey> i can connect to it, but it rejects me signing up
<popey> i only added two lines to the end of the config file
<popey> VirtualHost "popey.com"
<popey> allow_registration = true
<popey> but when i connect it says it's not serving popey.com
<danfish> popey: that should work - have you tried adding yourself manually?
<popey> no
<popey> trying to self-register in empathy
<popey> can see the connection in prosody log
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545203/
<popey> root@ubuntuserver:/var/log/prosody# prosodyctl adduser daddy@popey.com
<popey> The host 'popey.com' is not listed in the configuration file (or is not enabled).
<popey> hmmm
<popey> makes me think it's not reading my config file
<danfish> or is it reading another config file?
<popey> prosody.cfg.lua is the one I edited
<popey> just added those two lines to the end
<danfish> I faintly remember having the same problem but can't remember how I fixed it - I'll paste my config file in a moment if it would help
<popey> thanks
<danfish> ooh - I think I remember now - is the config file in /etc/prosody/conf.avail/ ?
<popey> no, the global one in /etc/prosody
 * popey copies the example one
<danfish> http://pastebin.com/eSCqpGaC  <- my very simple config file that's in /etc/prosody/conf.avail/
<popey> but thats disabled?
<popey> (line 5)
<danfish> ahh - in lua "--" comments out lines
<popey> ahh
<popey> nope
<popey> "this server does not serve popey.com"
<popey> when i sign up as "daddy@popey.com"
 * AlanBell can't sign up with popey.com either
<popey> its on a box on my lan :)
<danfish> oh - sorry, an extra step is to symlink the config file into /etc/prosody/conf.d/
<popey> heh
<popey> thats looking better
<popey> prosodyctl adduser isnt moaning
<danfish> yeah! That's just about exhausted my staggeringly small knowledge of jabber and prosody :)
<popey> but still can't self register
<popey> bah!
 * popey resorts to manual
<popey> ok, manually created user, which worked, but connecting in still fails
<popey> bah!
 * popey gives up on prosody for the moment
 * popey sets a watch on mattj
<daubers> Morning
<daubers> popey: Have you created a thing allowing the domain?
<daubers> popey: in /etc/prosody/conf.d/ I had to create a config file (gblabs.cfg.lua) containing VirtualHost "gblabs.co.uk"
<daubers> In order to allow the domain in :)
<popey> ah
<AlanBell> does natty kill kittens at the moment?
 * AlanBell ponders a backup and upgrade
<daubers> AlanBell: The unity dock and stuff doens't appear on my laptop at the moment. Just sits there waiting
<daubers> Need to fight my way to the post office shortly
<danfish> hmm, has only been snowing here for 1 hour and already 4" and it's suppose to continue until tonight
<danfish> me thinks the weatherman's prediction of 10-12cm might have been a little on the low side :S
<daubers> Heh
<nperry> Happy snowday y'all
<nperry> 2.3 hit aosp <3
<MartijnVdS> nperry: now for it to hit ota
<nperry> MartijnVdS: Don't need the ota :P
<TheOpenSourcerer> morning - very #FFF where I am.
<shauno> hoping it keeps up a few more days.  never seem to get snow on my days off
 * danfish thinks today may be a day for experimental cooking and drinking allowed after the 'yardarm' :D
<MartijnVdS> hmm experimental drinking :)
<cbx33> hey people
<MartijnVdS> \o cbx
<cbx33> anyone here good with database design?
<MartijnVdS> what do you want to do?
<cbx33> I'm working on a django project to almost "inventory" datacenter design
<cbx33> so it'll store information about all servers/switches/power and where everything is connected
<cbx33> so you can do things like dependency analysis
<cbx33> and what if failure checks
<cbx33> now
<cbx33> I have a table for "devices"
<cbx33> and a device can have multiple "ports"
<cbx33> a port can be, power, network, sas, fibre
<cbx33> you name it
<cbx33> now the issue is....associated with each port can be a number of parameters....
<cbx33> which are not the same
<cbx33> ie, network port would have vlan,
<cbx33> but power port wouldn't need that
<MartijnVdS> cbx33: have "sasport", "networkport" etc., all point to devices
<MartijnVdS> in code make them subclass of "port"
<MartijnVdS> or something
<cbx33> but then it limits the design
<MartijnVdS> this is much easier in code than it is in db :)
<cbx33> what if a new type of connection comes
<MartijnVdS> why? you can always add another table
<cbx33> I could, but that entails more coding
<cbx33> if i do it this way we can add different types of ports
<cbx33> in the database
<cbx33> in fact now I have a table called port types
<MartijnVdS> yes but you really want that subclass structure
<cbx33> why so?
<MartijnVdS> sata_port (is a port), gigabit_port (is a port)
<MartijnVdS> I think
<cbx33> yers
<MartijnVdS> so you could say "device.all_ports" to get all ports, but be flexible in the kind of port
<cbx33> but as i said I'm then limited....someone else using the system could add a new type of custom "port"
<cbx33> couldn't
<MartijnVdS> cbx33: you'll need custom parameters/code for those new ports anyway
<cbx33> they may want to monitor "stack" cable configurations
<cbx33> well for some maybe
<cbx33> if I'm just storing parameters
<cbx33> there's no big deal really
<MartijnVdS> have you tried asking in a database-specific channel?
<cbx33> nope
<MartijnVdS> we do this at work (using everything we sell: email accounts, DSL, etc.) as subclasses
<MartijnVdS> then when we sell something new: implement a little bit of code, done.
<cbx33> yeh
<danfish> cbx33: have a look in #django - they're generally very helpful
<cbx33> danfish, yeh i was about to
<cbx33> not a lot of activity in there right now
<danfish> cbx33: it tends to liven up there in the afternoon CET
<MartijnVdS> even on weekends?
<danfish> MartijnVdS: good point
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> yeh i'll wait till monday
<shauno> or atleast until the yanks wake up
<bigcalm> Anybody want some snow? The amount I ordered was more than required
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: wotcha
<MartijnVdS> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11944966
<danfish> bigcalm: I can put you in touch with some Eskimos who might be interested :P
<MartijnVdS> When I was at IBM, I started a product called Websphere [...] It was too complex for people to master. I overdesigned it.
<nperry> Only reason why I came to work in the snow today http://twitpic.com/3h2lxl
<bigcalm> Free wood?
<bigcalm> (that's what she said)
<bigcalm> Hipen:)
<bigcalm> +space
<Pendulum> hi bigcalm
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<bigcalm> Morning
<brobostigon> hi bigcalm
<popey> https://twitter.com/#!/HeathrowAirport/status/16112586856603648
<popey> poor czajkowski
<bigcalm> :(
<Pendulum> oh no :(
<Pendulum> especially as I assume she's already on the bus to Heathrow :-/
<nperry> iirc, she was leaving at midday
<Pendulum> nperry: she tweeted about being on the bus
<nperry> I missed the bus tweet :/
<dwatkins> Right, that's it, I'm taking today off everything and spending the day in bed.
<nperry> Wish I did that, would like to go home now and sit infront of the fire
<dwatkins> I've been running around sorting things for weeks now, what with moving house and starting a new job and all, today is the first day I can actually take off doing stuff.
<dwatkins> I think I'll try to understand oauth, it's not essential, but gives me a tangible goal.
<nperry> People don't understand #uksnow
<mattt> i'm flying tuesday ... kinda nervous :/
<nperry> Its to report what is currently falling, not already falen.
<daubers> Hmmm.... poor mac mini swaps it's little head of while playing minecraft.... might be time to buy some ram for it
<AlanBell> think I might head out to do some panic buying
<_H> anyone know where I can [from the uk] get a pump for a haier washing machine model number HWD1000
<mrxtian> What version of ubunu does that washing machine run ?
<mattt> AlanBell: you're mad
<mrxtian> _H: sudo apt-get install pump --xtra-option:model=HWD1000
<czajkowski> alanbell cheers for updatws
<czajkowski> airport is closed
<Pendulum> czajkowski: where are you?
<czajkowski> on a,bus
<czajkowski> we keep seeing the signs on road airport closed
<Pendulum> czajkowski: so where is the bus taking you if the airport is closed?
<czajkowski> were not sure
<Pendulum> oh dear
<czajkowski> to the airpot just not sure we can get through
<Pendulum> czajkowski: sounds exciting in a non-fun way
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> flight canceled
<brobostigon> :(
<Pendulum> :(
<_H> :)))
<_H> YAY
<_H> :)
<jacobw> afternoon
<_H> czajkowski: look at it on the bright side
<_H> czajkowski: you are safe
<Pendulum> _H: huh?
<_H> (02:04:59 PM) czajkowski: flight canceled
<czajkowski> ?
<Pendulum> _H: she's in a bus on the way to the airport for a flight that is now canceled
<Pendulum> not sure what part of that is safe
<_H> oh
<_H> well find something to smile about
<czajkowski> theres the penny
<Pendulum> _H: also, it's really not nice to be happy about someone's flight being canceled.
<_H> I don't mean to be horrid
<_H> sorry
<_H> I am trying to get you thinking positively
<_H> hugs
<Pendulum> czajkowski: at least if you get stuck at the airport, you'll have plenty of time to harrass air lingus into getting you on the first flight when they start flying again?
<_H> my washer broke
<_H> :(
<_H> but I will get it fixed :)
<suprengr> Someone needs to amend the channel topic methinks... or have I travelled back in time again??
 * suprengr hums theme tune to Dr. Who
<brobostigon> czajkowski: according to bbc news, heathrow will be up and going again @ 16:00, to give them time to clear snow,
<brobostigon> :( apparently all shorthaul flights from heathrow are now cancelled for restof the day.
<nperry> ouch :(
<_H> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THcbQyFtCqg is an approriate song but considering the snow and the compleate fail of canceled flights going home for summer may be more appropriate
<suprengr> ...and they're sparaying the planes green! [beeb news channel on freeview]
<suprengr> *spraying
<brobostigon> suprengr: i am watching on bbc news,on sky.
<suprengr> ;)
<jacobw> hehe
<nperry> popey is a good snowman builder :/
<brobostigon> the ever reliable, popeycam.
<brobostigon> http://popey.com/webcam/
<suprengr> any of the kent crew on at the mo? can't get thru to daughter to see if it's ok for her there to get to work tonight... is it that sunny she's out sunbathing?
<_H> czajkowski: I called rudolf to get you home he's on his way
<_H> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wear-12022404
 * bigcalm waves at therealpopey
 * _H waves at popey and thinks she is lucky
 * MartijnVdS googles for his name + "site:wikipedia.org" (and wikimedia.org)
<MartijnVdS> los of my CC-BY photos on Wikipedia \o/
<brobostigon> _H: popey is a man,
<_H> oh?
<_H> so.... I been reading that nick rong
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: THE man, some would say :)
<_H> I read it as poppy
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: hehe, yyeah :)
<danfish> isn't that Daviey's hat on it's head :P
<_H> well the woman in the pic looks prettier than I
 * suprengr sends _H some specs
<brobostigon> afternoonings danfish
<_H> suprengr: no really she does
<danfish> yo brobostigon :)
<brobostigon> danfish: :)
<Pendulum> _H: popey is a he
<_H> I know
<_H> there was a woman in popey's web cam
<_H> and that's who I meant
<_H> in/on
<brobostigon> _H: popey's wife maybe ?
<_H> yeah
<Pendulum> danfish: I assume you mean the hat on the snowman's head?
 * _H is a woman with confidance issues
<brobostigon> _H: welcome, :)
<_H> brobostigon: thanks
<danfish> Pendulum: yup - sorry - get left behind. Plugged in the Slow Cooker which blew all the circuit breaker, so got net broke :(
<danfish> s/get/got
 * danfish notes danfish cannot construct a sentence today
<jacobw> ergh
<jacobw> the christmas week is forth coming
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: what's wrong with that?
<jacobw> lots of busy work to do
<jacobw> i'm glad i'm working through it, i couldn't stand being at home all the time
 * jacobw is a scrooge
<AlanBell> czajkowski: oh noes!
<Pendulum> AlanBell: how was the panic shopping?
<AlanBell> got soup and mince and sausagemeat
 * _H feels sad
<AlanBell> wassup _H?
 * _H will be spending christmas here.... alone
<danfish> AlanBell: was all that was left?
<AlanBell> danfish: nope, that was what I went for
<suprengr> in case it affects anybody... M5 northbound... don't bother!  20 mile queue at/beforer Worcester/Birmingham boundary
<AlanBell> butchers report they are having a good day
<jacobw> _H: you're not alone, we're you friends inside your computer
<_H> no friends [they are going to sweden] or family [they don't invite me to stuff -not even funerals]
<danfish> AlanBell: excellent
<_H> jacobw: and the voices
 * _H chuckles
<AlanBell> _H: come along to the party on tuesday
<MartijnVdS> _H: you could attend the Ubuntu christmas party :)
<AlanBell> if the trains are not broken
<danfish> if the trains break, #blamebobcrow
<_H> alan?
<_H> AlanBell: ?? where is it?
<AlanBell> _H: http://ubunt.eu/c2
 * _H gets paid the 23rd and can't get to london
<_H> thanks though
<_H> I shall join via irc
<brobostigon> of the trains break #blame-philiphammond-mp
<brobostigon> if the*
<danfish> trains running OK here in Saarrf London today
<MartijnVdS> Saarrf?
<brobostigon> slang,
<brobostigon> south*
<MartijnVdS> ah :)
<MartijnVdS> Phonetics :)
<suprengr> danfish: like nawrff  ???
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: "oop nawrff"?
<suprengr> [norrrfff]
<suprengr> ...& hi all
<MartijnVdS> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/OopNorth ;)
<suprengr> MartijnVdS: reads like a TopGear script - but good
<MartijnVdS> suprengr: Try reading it in Jeremy Clarkson's voice :)
<suprengr> :D
<danfish> suprengr: yup :)
<suprengr> ...."....in................................................ the world"  perhaps
<suprengr> [you must get the pause right for it to work]
<marsilainen> hello all
<brobostigon> afternoonings marsilainen
<marsilainen> is there a way to connect to an apache server (on port 80 as a regular user, from telnet etc) and check what modules are enabled?
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: only if mod_status is enabled and configured
<marsilainen> I see
<marsilainen> a previous hosting provider I was using (for VPS) disabled my account because they said I was running a proxy server
<MartijnVdS> sometimes modules add themselves to the Server: response header
<marsilainen> I was wondering how they could tell
<MartijnVdS> so "HEAD / HTTP/1.1" shuold be enough
<marsilainen> I was only using proxy to proxy to an app running on another port
<marsilainen> but they seemed to take offence to this
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: how open was the proxy?
<marsilainen> well, I didn't think it was open at all
<MartijnVdS> you could use ssh -D -- it's a socks proxy (works with your browser if you set it)
<marsilainen> as far as I was aware it was only available to people who logged in, through an SSL interface
<marsilainen> but perhaps it was more open than I'd intended it
<brobostigon> blackadder2 on tonight, :)
 * MartijnVdS wonders when his upstairs neighbor will be done with his remodeling job
<MartijnVdS> he's been at it for almost a year now
<nperry> remodeling?
<marsilainen> does the apache vhost config in this tutorial seem secure re: proxy in this tutorial: http://mewbies.com/how_to_install_ajaxterm_tutorial.htm  ?
 * popey returns to the warm
<MartijnVdS> wb popey
<suprengr> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/10/12/18/1327244/Bank-of-America-Cuts-Off-Wikileaks    ...so, it starts....
<suprengr> [yeh ot i know, but sometimes.....]
<popey> :) MartijnVdS
 * ging wishes it was warm
<_H> ging temp in c?
 * MartijnVdS watches some radio ;)
<ging> dont have a termometer
<brobostigon> thermometer*
<ging> doubt it is about 17 even with all the heaters to max
<MartijnVdS> ging: isolation time :)
<_H> ging ubuntu has a temp thing in the top right
<popey> http://popey.me/fuZz8p  <- video of us making our snowman :)
<MartijnVdS> _H: yeah but that's outside temperature at the nearest weather station :)
<_H> that's what I mean
 * _H has a weather station that feeds her ubuntu machine that is less than 500 meteres away from, her
<ging> _H: the weather station temp doesnt account for the fact they still havent properly fixed my heating
<_H> ok
<_H> jump
<_H> and put a jumper on
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> my heating is crap, old victorian house leaks heat like crazy too
<Azelphur> I just wrap up in a duvet if it gets cold
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://www.mysnuggiestore.com/
<ging> i have, but it's annoying having to constantly wear a jumper round the house and freeze every time i get out of bed or the shower
<MartijnVdS> ging: ^
<brobostigon> ging: givethe relavent person a prod with a long stick, with a pointy end.
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: do not want wtf blanket D:
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: blanket with arm holes.. oversized poncho really :)
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y wtf blanket :p
<ging> it's aparently imposible to be unhappy in a poncho
<_H> Azelphur: http://www.avonandsomerset.police.uk/LocalPages/NewsDetails.aspx?nsid=22121&t=4 second down
<_H> insulate your loft or you may get raided by police lmao
<Azelphur> _H haha
<MartijnVdS> _H: at least you'll have a warm cell until they figure out you don't have any plants ;)
<maco> Azelphur: have you tried putting plastic on the windows?
<Azelphur> maco: nah
<maco> would leak less heat
<AlanBell> http://www.bitrebels.com/geek/introducing-the-snuggie-for-geeks/
<Azelphur> the windows are actually the only slightly good part of the house
<Azelphur> think more along the lines of multiple holes through the walls
<AlanBell> I can totally see maco making one of those designs
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: double glazed windows?
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> and a radiator system with so much air in it that the safety on the boiler kicks in on a daily basis
<popey> query jpds
<popey> bah!
<Azelphur> popey: needs more / :p
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: don't tell the police you /ed popey 8-)
<_H> MartijnVdS: you haven't been arrested have you?
<Azelphur> haha
<MartijnVdS> _H: Not in the UK ;)
<JamesMR> what interesting conversation have I walked in on?
<maco> AlanBell: i like the hands/kbd idea..mine always get cold typing
<MartijnVdS> you'll have to be able to type without looking at your fingers though
<maco> uh....so?
<MartijnVdS> well some people can't
<maco> isnt that something you're supposed to learn in school when you're 10-ish
<danfish> SM2 today : http://fishms.homelinux.com/
<danfish> (with thanks to popey for the webcamrc settings)
<popey> snow!
<matrixoracle> about 3 inches here atm..
<daubers> o/
<matrixoracle> might go to the pub, see if i can get snowed in..
<dutchie> popey: nice video
<marsilainen> can anyone tell me if this seems secure enough (eg. doesn't create an open proxy etc): http://pastebin.com/LF1Fbt8Q
<shauno> ooh, just seen the news.  cztab may not be too happy
<marsilainen> all that is within an SSL vhost btw
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: if you run it only on localhost (listen 127.0.0.1) there's no problem with it being an open proxy
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: just use ssh -L (see manpage for details) to forward the "localhost" port on the remote machine to your local one
<marsilainen> MartijnVdS: hmm, I'm not really sure what you mean
<marsilainen> see, this is to provide remote access to ajaxterm
<marsilainen> ajaxterm runs on localhost:8022 (only)
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: so do: ssh -L 8022:localhost:8022 host_where_Its_running
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: then use your browser to go to localhost:8022
<marsilainen> ah
<MartijnVdS> and no proxy required it should work
<marsilainen> well that assumes that ssh is available on machine with browser
<MartijnVdS> that's SSH port forwarding
<marsilainen> this is not always the case
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: also works with putty's port forwarding :)
<marsilainen> if I had ssh on the local machine, then I could just ssh to the remote one...
<MartijnVdS> marsilainen: putty \o/
<marsilainen> this is to provide web access when no ssh is availabe
<marsilainen> putty not always available
<MartijnVdS> sure it is
<marsilainen> ?
<MartijnVdS> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<marsilainen> ok, how about if you are behind a firewall which doesn't allow outbound connections except on port 80?
<MartijnVdS> fire the network admin because they're clueless
<marsilainen> sigh
<marsilainen> I'm afraid you're not understanding my requirement...
<marsilainen> sometimes people are in places where ssh outbound access is not available
<marsilainen> these people need to connect to this machine using web only
<marsilainen> hence the usage of ajaxterm
<ali1234> a ssh connection and a https connection are almost impossible to distinguish, since they are both ssl encrypted. hint: run sshd on port 80
<ali1234> ssh has enough tricks to get you through any firewall that allows you any kind of connection
<marsilainen> sigh
<marsilainen> ok, so where should I run the normal webserver on that machine?
<ali1234> run it on a different machine
<marsilainen> or now I have to put in another box, specifically to run ssh on port 80?
<marsilainen> or give it an extra ip
<marsilainen> plus they may not have an ssh client
<marsilainen> some of these people are using internet cafes in remote places
<marsilainen> they may not have an ssh client on those machines
<marsilainen> therefore ajaxterm is a good solution
<marsilainen> I wasn't trying to get into an argument about whether ajaxterm was the right solution or not - we've decided to use it
<ali1234> sure, ajaxterm is a good solution when people don't *have* an ssh client or any way to install one. but that's not what you asked for
<ali1234> you asked for a way to get past a firewall that only allows connections on port 80
<marsilainen> I was really just asking about whether my security measures for using it seem appropriate
<marsilainen> yes, I was countering the argument of 'use putty'
<marsilainen> but anyway, sorry if I was misleading
<ali1234> yeah....... so you're running it over http instead of https... i certainly wouldn't do that
<marsilainen> ali1234: that whole thing is inside an SSL vhost
<marsilainen> so it's all over https 443
<marsilainen> only the proxy on the local machine to the ajaxterm itself is over http
<marsilainen> but that's all on the localhost so I assume that's fine
<ali1234> as long as you trust everyone on the local machine
<marsilainen> I do
<popey> marsilainen: you on a site where only port 80 is in use, not 443?
<ali1234> including the people who login with ajaxterm
<popey> cant be if you're saying you're doing it over https
<marsilainen> popey: both 80 and 443 are in use
<Flashtek> o/
<popey> 443 is in use for this or for other things?
<marsilainen> popey: this and other things
<popey> I run ssh on port 443, lets me get through any proxy I have tried
<AlanBell> marsilainen: why not just move ajaxterm to 443 rather than proxying it there
<popey> also, shellinabox is quite nice :)
<popey> rather than ajaxterm
<marsilainen> popey: some users don't have access to an SSH client so therefore ports are not the only issue here
<ali1234> i don't understand the point of this thing
<ali1234> i mean the proxy system
<marsilainen> AlanBell: I've done that for two reasons: 1) I understand that it's the recommended way to run ajaxterm and 2) it's not the only thing that 443 is being used for
<marsilainen> popey: I've not come accross shellinabox, will take a look
<popey> works very nicely
<popey> you can even run screen inside it
<popey> which makes it even more useful
<ali1234> is ajaxterm running as a completely different user running a different copy of the http daemon?
<AlanBell> !info shellinabox
<lubotu3> Package shellinabox does not exist in maverick
 * Flashtek yawns
<ali1234> cos that might actually make sense...
<marsilainen> ali1234: correct
<popey> thats messy, I'd use shellinabox then
<popey> which you could just run in a vhost over ssl
<popey> over your existing ssl
<popey> no proxy rubbish needed
<AlanBell> the proxy sounds like it could be replaced with an iptables port forward anyway
<ali1234> huh?
<marsilainen> AlanBell: it needs to forward only one path to the proxy - other paths need to remain intact
<marsilainen> AlanBell: so that https://example.com/ajaxterm/  goes to the proxyed ajaxterm, but other paths like https://example.com/phpmyadmin/  still work
<AlanBell> oh ok
<ali1234> shellinabox starts it's own webserver.... therefore you still need the (exact same) proxy afaict
<marsilainen> I could put it on a separate vhost - but that would require extra IP, extra SSL cert = extra expense
<marsilainen> right - so I guess shellinabox doesn't solve anything then...
<marsilainen> so, I guess back to my original question :)
<marsilainen> does this look secure enough: http://pastebin.com/LF1Fbt8Q
<popey> i disagree
<popey> shellinabox wouldn't need a proxy
<marsilainen> popey: does shellinabox run it's own daemon that listens on a port?
<marsilainen> popey: how does apache connect to it?
<popey> last time I looked it was a cgi script
<popey> it doesn't listen on its own port or run its own webserver as I understand it
<marsilainen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/shellinabox
<marsilainen> that seems to suggest it runs on a port as a daemon?
<ali1234> http://code.google.com/p/shellinabox/
<ali1234> shellinaboxd -s /:LOGIN
<popey> i had it running off my apache
<ali1234> This command starts a web server at http://localhost:4200 and blah blah blah
<popey> not separately
<ali1234> yeah. i'm sure you could set up ajaxterm to do that, but the point is to run it as a different user with different permissions for extra security (i guess)
<popey> ok
<marsilainen> if it was to run as cgi, who would it run as?
<marsilainen> I guess it would have to run as root?
<marsilainen> to allow people to login
<marsilainen> sounds scary...
<ali1234> CGI typically runs as the webserver user
<marsilainen> but then how could people log in?
<ali1234> at the end of the day anything run by the webserver is run by the webserver user
<ali1234> the webserver doesn't actually have to run as root
<ali1234> the webserver can effectively ssh to localhost using the credentials you supply it
<ali1234> that's just one way it can work
<marsilainen> that's true
<marsilainen> in any case, everything I see for shellinabox seems to indicate that it runs it's own daemon listening on a port, just like ajaxterm
<marsilainen> so the issues are still the same whichever is used
<ali1234> but the webserver user does need certain privileges which may or may not be appropriate for the "normal" webservers you also want to run
<ali1234> pretty much yeah
<ali1234> comes down to which one you like better/ has better reviews
<ali1234> why is it whenever i buy books online, i always get a voucher for wine?
<jacobw> wb suprengr
<ali1234> doesn't seem to even matter where i buy the books from
<jacobw> the internet is telling you need to get out more :)
<MartijnVdS> why do you need to get out of you have wine
<suprengr> o/
<popey> hmm, looks like virgin are rate limiting my connection
<popey> getting 4.8Mb/s down
<penguin42> popey: What's that limited down from?
<popey> 20Mb/s
<popey> ah well, walk away from the computer for a bit
<penguin42> popey: It's not too extreme a limit, have you been battering it hard all day?
<suprengr> popey: sure it's it's not just the electrons getting cold?
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived:  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List:   http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines -  http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting Thursday December 30th 21:00 GMT in #ubuntu-uk-meeting  http://tinyurl.com/uukmeet |   Christmas party http://ubunt.eu/c2 ☃
<AlanBell> 30th good for people?
<MartijnVdS> what's up the 30th?
<AlanBell> rescheduled meeting
<BigRedS> Is there some filesystem-level encryption for a linuxy filesystem? Like on fat and ntfs
<_H> does the pressure of water matter for a washing machine? I have 4bars of pressure...
<Yorvyk> _H, Yes if it is too low but 4 bar is OK. Most household water systems should be 2-6 bar.
<_H> Yorvyk: I'm 12 floors up... pressure like that is impressive no?
<MartijnVdS> _H: high buildings have special pumps
<MartijnVdS> so everyone has enough pressure
<_H> oh, ok
 * MartijnVdS has two (one for hot, one for cold)
<_H> we just had ours redone
<MartijnVdS> (yes I have 3-4 bars of HOT water 8-)
<_H> all 144 flats all new electric [mains] new fuse boards and circuit breakers, new kitchin and bathrooms too
 * _H likes her council flat [hides as the fact that she has new things in a council flat means that people may hate her]
<MartijnVdS> _H: all houses need updates/fixes, even council flats :)
 * MartijnVdS is saving money for a new kitchen
<_H> MartijnVdS: your right you know [I spent 4 years without a kitchin there where 3 units that was it
<MartijnVdS> _H: mine's falling apart a little :)
<_H> oh and it cost over 3 quid to heat enough water TO SIMPLY wash up
<_H> or bath
<dutchie> BigRedS: there is always ecryptfs
<BigRedS> dutchie: hmm, would that necessarily reduce the used size?
 * BigRedS wanders off for a google
<MartijnVdS> BigRedS: which one? :)
<daubers> Evening
<_H> BigRedS:  auntie google knows everything
<BigRedS> haha
<BigRedS> I've got distracted from that already...
<Azelphur> my mums stranded at work :(
<MartijnVdS> ouch
<Azelphur> If anyone happens to play TF2, I have 2 servers up and running with the latest update :D
 * MartijnVdS only has TF2 on PS3
<ali1234> i heard TF2 on PC is just a game about collecting hats now
<Azelphur> ali1234: haha, depends on if you care about hats or not
<Azelphur> hats are fun but the game is still there
<MartijnVdS> capture the hat
 * Flashtek gets to install 2 Xubuntu systems in 2 schools next week..
<MartijnVdS> why xubuntu?
<MartijnVdS> (any special reason?)
<Flashtek> it's for a display unit..
<Flashtek> displaying 3 web pages
<Flashtek> that's all it does
<Flashtek> Xubuntu is small, light and works..
<MartijnVdS> ah cool
<MartijnVdS> to display time tables, etc. in a slideshow?
<Flashtek> no, let me show you what it'll display..
<Flashtek> http://dash.wattsure.com/microgriddisp.aspx?siteid=136
<MartijnVdS> connected to issyl0's projects?
 * dutchie wonders what's going on in http://ubuntuone.com/p/UME/
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: fire in minecrack?
<Flashtek> MartijnVdS: issyl0's projects ?
<MartijnVdS> Flashtek: http://www.govspark.org.uk/ ?
<ali1234> it's a generic error page, look: http://ubuntuone.com/p/UME/ert/saspsadjsd/falsepage/asdlkasjsdas/00000/qwd123ed23/
<dutchie> MartijnVdS: yeah, but no idea what started it
<dutchie> ah, that lavafall
<Flashtek> MartijnVdS: nope.. not linked to that.. though we owuld be happy to help
<MartijnVdS> Flashtek: you should poke her about it :)
<Flashtek> MartijnVdS: poked
<Flashtek> MartijnVdS: see the 3 tabs at the top of the page ?
<Flashtek> those are the 3 pages..
<czajkowski> aloha
<dutchie> czajkowski: hi
<dutchie> still stuck in the airport?
<czajkowski> #yup
<czajkowski> will e till 7:30pm tomorrow
<czajkowski> less than impressed
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<AlanBell> are you OK there tonight?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> dont have a choice really
<czajkowski> all hotels are fully booked
<AlanBell> as long as you are safe and warm
<AlanBell> and have cider
<czajkowski> pub closing in an hour
<czajkowski> sigh
<LewisCawte> ugh, why do my speakers keep popping :|
 * dutchie hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> so cheer me up
<czajkowski> who won strictly
<czajkowski> eh
<dutchie> kara
<dutchie> (apologies to anyone who i just spoilt it for)
<czajkowski> cheers
<xr1> I was wondering is its possible to run a SDHC card as a harddrive, I read online that it would kill the memory card because it is limited to write cycles? Is this right?
<Yorvyk> xr1, depends what you do with it
<xr1> Yorvyk: I want to run Ubuntu on it
<xr1> instead of using a normal hard drive
<xr1> although I don't know if the speed would be a problem?
<Yorvyk> If you have swap on it it may die quite quickly
<popey> not as quick as you might think
<Yorvyk> The speed will be similar to a USB drive as that is how card slots are noramlly attched to the MOBO
<xr1> ok
<xr1> So how long is a SDHC card likely to last for
<Yorvyk> xr1, how long’s a piece of string :)
<xr1> ok ok ;)
<popey> i have seen estimates of ~25 years
<popey> based on average usage
<dwatkins> I've seen reports which say an SSD can be worn out in 9 months of continuous reading and writing
<dwatkins> but that's maxing-out the interface for the whole time.
<xr1> What about running it of a USB stick.. is that the same problem or not?
<AlanBell> SSD!=SDHC
<xr1> SSD I cannot afford ;)
<dwatkins> true, AlanBell, but I believe they use the same means to store data, although I could be wrong.
<AlanBell> but either way, it will last quite a long time
<dwatkins> indeed, it would take quite a lot of writing to kill one, in general
<AlanBell> they put them in Mac laptops, which are designed to last at least until the next one is announced
<xr1> Maybe I should get it a go and see
<dwatkins> turn off atime, xr1
<dwatkins> that way, you won't write to the device every time a file is accessed
<AlanBell> isn't that off by default these days?
<dwatkins> I don't know, there's also the question on whether you want to use a journalled filesystem, but I havn't looked into ext4 for flash storage, so my information is probably well out of date
<AlanBell> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2099/is-it-worth-to-tune-ext4-with-noatime
<ali1234> the USB stick would probably last longer, but only because they are so slow
 * popey wonders where czajkowski is
 * czajkowski tickles popey 
<czajkowski> Boo
 * bigcalm ponders another vodka and pepsimax
 * Gary tickles czajkowski \o/
<czajkowski> hmm found a piece of space but the power socket is dead, probably why it was free in the first place
<Flashtek>  lol
<ali1234> this was just posted on another channel: http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/pjd/papers/fast10-flash.pdf
<dwatkins> that's one handy channel, ali1234
<popey> czajkowski: got much battery left? any way to get some sleep?
<bigcalm> From my experience, it takes a long time to get to sleep at airports
<czajkowski> popey: nope and nope
<czajkowski> most power sockets are gone
<czajkowski> no way I can sleep here
<czajkowski> meh not the end of the wolrd I guess just stupidly annoying
<popey> :(
<czajkowski> also while I love kids, kids who pull screaming tanturms and parents walk off need to be shot
<dutchie> bigcalm: classy drinking
<bigcalm> dutchie: enjoyable
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I have some sympathy with the parents tbh
<bigcalm> I appear to be building the Great Wall of China in Minecraft
<czajkowski> AlanBell: there is still no need to let kids scream and pull a wobbly tbh. it doesnt do anyone any favours
<AlanBell> czajkowski: if you can't beat them join them
<czajkowski> AlanBell: not fair on the hundreds of people tbh, for parents not able to control their kids.
 * dutchie goes back to minecraft
 * czajkowski takes dutchie minecraft away from him 
<czajkowski> dutchie: unpacked yet
<dutchie> yes, actually
<dutchie> today
<maco> czajkowski: i think the reason parents walk off is as a way to say to their kids "lalala im not listening, you're not getting your way, so stop it"
<czajkowski> well done :p
<czajkowski> maco: so it's ok for the others to have to deal with it. maco also to note, usually I adore kids, but manners are a must.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: so do you have a plane tomorrow?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye in theory 7:25pm but we were just told it may not take off due to A) weather and B) backlog
<AlanBell> crap
<czajkowski> yes I was using a lot stronger earlier on
<AlanBell> I can hardly believe it of you
<mattt> heathrow's still shut?
<czajkowski> mattt: yes
<mattt> you're stuck there over night?
<czajkowski> yup
<mattt> :(
<dwatkins> I hope they're feeding you, czajkowski
<exobuzz> good morning/night
<Azelphur> haha, now this is gonna be funny
<exobuzz> the snow is annoying. its too cold to work with artistically
<LSEactuary> 'join #km0201
<Azelphur> exobuzz: :p
<exobuzz> i wanted to do a snow C= logo and its too powedery
<Azelphur> my dads been running around shouting at everyone and trying to accuse the lodger of using too much bandwith
<Azelphur> and me and my brother have both been calling shenanigans
<exobuzz> tell your dad, pay an extra 2 quid a month
<exobuzz> hold on
<exobuzz> you should pay it!
<Azelphur> haha
<exobuzz> you are the one downloading my joggler images
<exobuzz> 1gb each
<exobuzz> :D
<Azelphur> exobuzz: the fun part is that nobody is using significantly more bandwith than anyone else
<exobuzz> i have a feeling you are far too old to be living at home now
<exobuzz> :)
<dwatkins> measue it and get everyone to pay proportionally?
<Azelphur> exobuzz: haha
<dwatkins> *measure
<Azelphur> dwatkins: or just just go on an ISP which is cheaper and unlimited
<Azelphur> which is what me and my brother have been saying
<dwatkins> yeah, that's a much better option
<exobuzz> Azelphur, <25 maybe ok >25.. you bandwidth cheapskate! :)
<Azelphur> exobuzz: I'm 20 :p
<dwatkins> I just switched to 40 GB a month with BT, I'll probably go for their unlimited option soon
<Azelphur> hehe
<exobuzz> Azelphur, its good to know. that 20 year olds runs linux.. and not just old men with beards
<exobuzz> :)
<dwatkins> We've used 35 GB this month already.
<Azelphur> but yea the amusing part is that my dads been starting huge arguments and trying to get me to firewall the lodger
<dwatkins> ...and there are only two of us
<Azelphur> but everyone so far is using more or less the same bandwith :D
<exobuzz> Azelphur, this one is for you http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<Azelphur> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/December%202010/2010-12-18-233349_1037x478_scrot.png is the stats :P
<Azelphur> exobuzz: haha
<dwatkins> the upside-down-ternet is an awesome idea
<Azelphur> My dads been trying to pin it all on 00:26, but as you can see there isn't a huge difference
<exobuzz> or blurred-to-fucknernet
<exobuzz> im not swearing. its a real word
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> I just like making my dad pay the extra bills because he refuses to switch to an unlimited ISP
<Azelphur> It's good to watch him pay for acting like an idiot :)
<dwatkins> is there a 12 or 18 month tie-in?
<Azelphur> dwatkins: nope, we arn't tied
<exobuzz> i did 300gb upstream from public ftp from my home adsl last month. i might be on my isp shitlist
<Azelphur> exobuzz: haha
<exobuzz> ftp to my ip and help yourselves
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> everyone else does
<exobuzz> all good quality downloads ofcourse. no rubbish films. proper stuff like.. mirrors of worldofspectrum and 450,000 music mods, and magazine scans..
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> and if you like computers. check out this recent mag scanning project http://malus.exotica.org.uk/~buzz/byte/
<exobuzz> awesome stuff. 1975 onwards
<Azelphur> hehe
<exobuzz> altair 8800. only $1795. no monitor or keyboard
<exobuzz> etc
<exobuzz> :)
<dwatkins> exobuzz: I used to live in Reading, just reading about the site you just did
<exobuzz> dwatkins, aah.. im near reading. didcot..
<exobuzz> dwatkins, the joggler site or my exotica site or ?
<dwatkins> the tourism one was what I had started reading about
<dwatkins> I used to live in Didcot, too
<exobuzz> you read my commercial site page.. hah. im terrible. i did that about 6 years ago..
<dwatkins> now I live in Edinburgh, however
<dwatkins> hahaha
<exobuzz> i should update the news
<exobuzz> lol
<exobuzz> i need to rm -rf it
<dwatkins> copyright says 2010
<exobuzz> print date
<exobuzz> :)
<dwatkins> I couldn't access an ftp site so I sent for port 80
<dwatkins> heh
<exobuzz> i should do a blog about my self. since i have all this crap everywhere. and i need a central thing
<exobuzz> i ean. my business name/website was a rubbish idea since i dont update it so..
<exobuzz> this is the closest thing i have to a homepage http://www.exotica.org.uk/wiki/User:BuZz . lame huh. although www.exotica.org.uk is my baby
<exobuzz> 14 years online
<exobuzz> (although under various domains over the years)
<dwatkins> yeah, I know the feeling
<exobuzz> this is a repost.. and im terrible but im doing it again. since i said the site was my baby. technically this is my baby :-) (1.8 years old though) http://www.exotica.org.uk/wiki/File:Natalie_on_c64.jpg
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> second post of that url on 2 days. but shes so cute. i cant help it. even though shes grown somewhat since!
<dwatkins> awww
<exobuzz> im talking about the c64 of course
<exobuzz> :)
<dwatkins> of course
<popey> exobuzz: please upgrade xbmc on my xbox, thanks
<popey> :)
<exobuzz> popey, hi!
<dwatkins> I need to get youtube to work on XBMC
<exobuzz> popey, sure.. erm.. do you have a download ?
<popey> no
<popey> (I am semi kidding of course) :)
<popey> i just cant be arsed :)
<exobuzz> :)
<dwatkins> I have an actual xbox running XBMC, is it even possible for me to upgrade it to a recent version of the software?
<popey> i do too
<popey> and sometime I'll upgrade it
<popey> but now.. bed
<dwatkins> nn popey
<popey> nn
<czajkowski> nn popey
<bigcalm> Toodle pip, popey
<exobuzz> dwatkins, xbmc on htpc or xbox1 ?
<exobuzz> aah xbox1
<exobuzz> http://www.sshcs.com/xbmc/?mode=DV
<exobuzz> depending how your system is setup depends how to install. some systems duplicate the default.xbe to c:\ as xboxdash.xbe or something. other have it booting via another dash like evox
<exobuzz> if worried. install it somewhere new, and launch form what you have to test
<exobuzz> s/form/from
<dwatkins> cool, thanks exobuzz - I'll have a read
<exobuzz> i develop xbmc4xbox btw.. well only since april or something. i intended to fix a single bug with both the xbox and linux etc versions. then fell into a massive debate about the future of the xbox version. it got thrown out of the svn, and had its own hom and i somehow got roped into developing it more.. i roped myself in probably
<dwatkins> wow I didn't realise it was still being actively developed, ace
<exobuzz> me and another guy who was been working on it longer. and another guy who helps with skins/translations. but really 2 devs. and 1100 xbox users on the forum..
<exobuzz> ned more devs
<exobuzz> need
<exobuzz> you can watch iplayer etc from a recent xbmc4xbox build
<exobuzz> even 1500kbps h264..
<dwatkins> woohoo
<exobuzz> although it drops some frames here and there
<exobuzz> i do the iplayer plugin also.. i need a new hobby
<exobuzz> :)
<dwatkins> heh
<dwatkins> We recently hooked a PS3 up to the net, and discovered all the neat stuff it can do
<exobuzz> yeh ps3 is pretty nice. id buy one if it wasnt so pricey (and i dont like the sony tax)
<exobuzz> also ive got 3 unplayed games on my wii.. i mean.. id probably let it gather dust too
<exobuzz> i use my xbox1 more.. funny
<exobuzz> http://www.xbmc4xbox.org is the "commuity site for xbmc on xbox"
<dwatkins> excellent
#ubuntu-uk 2010-12-19
<exobuzz> we decided to use that forum, but keep the code/trac on sourceforge etc.. note that no money donated there goes to any devs btw - just to the community site.. an issue we need to sort out. (we dont want the money. we just want it going to a charity or something. this is a current pending issue, and hot potato or something)
 * exobuzz wonders how well the forum admin is doing.
<dwatkins> ah I see
<exobuzz> anyway. offtopic here. we shall im sure sort this out
<dwatkins> yeah
<exobuzz> all code lives http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbmc4xbox/
<exobuzz> we refused to have it run by the admin of the xbmc4xbox site. just due to safety issue and having it centralised with no control etc
<exobuzz> seemed the best option
<exobuzz> dwatkins, http://www.xbmc4xbox.org/xbmc4xbox-3-0-reaches-beta2 mentions some of the new stuff
<bigcalm> My alarm clock works!
<exobuzz> bigcalm, oh.. new updates ?
<bigcalm> It's been waking me up to the tune of UUPC every morning
<exobuzz> :)
<bigcalm> exobuzz: not really yet. But I found that if I point the Joggler at a web hosted site, it won't play the alarm sound if the internet connection goes down...
<bigcalm> Quite glad that I coded it all in JS
<exobuzz> bigcalm, jolicloud update arrived today and resized my panel! bugers. although i never orked out hw to realign the main content. contacting jolicloud devs is not easy
<bigcalm> Now run it locally on the Joggler and it plays every morning
<exobuzz> nie!
<exobuzz> nice! sorry
<exobuzz> so a "local website" ?
<bigcalm> In a way
<bigcalm> Just pointing the browser at a local .html file
<bigcalm> Despite my tweets about the web app, but boss was surprised and pleased with the work I'd done on it
<exobuzz> if you want others to use it. im happy to help out etc.
<bigcalm> Looks like he'll be getting me more jQuery work next year
<bigcalm> That's great, ta :)
<bigcalm> I have it in my SVN server. Might set up trac on that server at some point
<exobuzz> guess its a few lines install scriptwise.. useful though. actually you should probably try and get it in jolicloud itself
<exobuzz> i mean,, it could be a good addition for them
<bigcalm> Yes
<bigcalm> The one alarm clock that they link to is hosted on an external server and is somewhat unuseable
<bigcalm> (horrible sound)
<exobuzz> maybe get something for the work too.. amazon wish list ;-) if you do get it in, i guess ill have to look at your wish list too ;-) hehe
<bigcalm> Haha
<bigcalm> http://www.amazon.co.uk/wishlist/LXT6MFP2WUWA
<bigcalm> Did the 3 items arrive for you yet?
<exobuzz> 49.99 109.00 107.59. you are a pricey man :D
<bigcalm> Hehe
<exobuzz> not yet.. but then again its snowing..
<bigcalm> Look at the last item!
<exobuzz> holy fuck
<bigcalm> HAHA
<exobuzz> sorry i swore on ubuntu uk
<exobuzz> i mean fish
<bigcalm> I use this list with my family every year
<bigcalm> Strangely, it's yet to be purchased
<hamitron> :)
<bigcalm> It's gone up in price a lot
<bigcalm> Used to be around the 500 mark
<hamitron> I need to delete unwanted stuff off my list :/ got 7 pages
<hamitron> you look very organised :)
<exobuzz> actually the first gift i got (i got a dvd and what you got me,) has not arrived. and it was 2+ weeks ago. amazon eh.. and weather.. you were way generous of course and i only hope you get enough usage out of the jolicloud dist ;-)
<exobuzz> so a keen photographer eh ?
<exobuzz> i mean. i had no idea lenses cost that much. wow. just wow
<exobuzz> heh
<bigcalm> That's a specilist lens
<bigcalm> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigcuthy/
<exobuzz> bigcalm, one of the reasons btw i have lots of cheap stuff on my wishlist is so that people can get me a cheap single item. your gift almost leaves me feeling guilty ;-) ill stop going on about it now. but anyway. thanks again
<bigcalm> Hehe
<bigcalm> You're very welcome
<hamitron> cover for the kindle is nearly half that of a kindle :/
<exobuzz> cover for a kindle ? http://www.popgadget.net/2009/12/smart_umbrella.php
<bigcalm> It's something that I use every day and not something that I can do myself reall. So I think it's good to show ones apprication
<exobuzz> ?
<exobuzz> sorry i meant to link http://www.popgadget.net/images/AmbientUmbrella-top.jpg
<exobuzz> bigcalm, the whole project, not specifically the jolicloud one, but the whole work for the kernel and the ubuntu distributions. probably took me a horrible amount of hours. i know i got told of for neglecting my family during it..
<exobuzz> bad daddy
<bigcalm> Heh
<exobuzz> getting jolicoud to work was about 6 hors
<exobuzz> not whores..
<exobuzz> hours sorry
<exobuzz> but i had all the stuff ready
<exobuzz> jolicloud stored the computer id etc and i couldnt find that at first. /etc/jolidaemon or something
<exobuzz> and other jolicloud stuff
<Oli``> There are a lot of unheard-of makes of 8mm fisheye. I played with a Samyang once and that seemed pretty decent for the money
<Oli``> The money being a third of a normal third party (eg Sigma) and even less than that of say Canon
<exobuzz> bigcalm, btw.. all my joggler related stuff excluding packages on the ppa are http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/source/
<Oli``> Not that I think Canon even do an 8mm
<exobuzz> http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/source/makeimage.sh for example is used to make the images from a local folder
<exobuzz> and kernel stuff is there etc
<bigcalm> I haven't used make since leaving Gentoo behind for Ubuntu
<bigcalm> I've become lazy :S
<exobuzz> Oli``, fisheye is a sort of lens? certain image type or focus/range?
<bigcalm> Type
<bigcalm> Very wide angle
<exobuzz> aah
<exobuzz> like a goldfish bowl ?
<exobuzz> loowing out
<Oli``> exobuzz: it's so wide angle you see 180+ degrees field of vision
<exobuzz> looking out
<exobuzz> or so
<bigcalm> http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=fisheye&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1350&bih=749
<exobuzz> doesnt that distort things badly
<Oli``> exobuzz: sure
<exobuzz> or can you flatten out later ?
<exobuzz> or thats the point ?
<bigcalm> exobuzz: You'll see that a lot of people don't bother
<Oli``> exobuzz: But the creative aim is usually a circular image
<Oli``> Otherwise you'd just use another lens
<exobuzz> what would it be used for typically..
<bigcalm> Arty shots ;)
<exobuzz> aah ok..
<Oli``> http://www.sandydan.com/photo/wide/fish/index.htm
<exobuzz> see im out of my depth here..
<exobuzz> heh
<Oli``> That's a setup and a half
<bigcalm> If you want to get a large field of view but keeping it rectangular, I use autostich to join a lot of images together
<exobuzz> i bought a close up lens for my cheapo a80 canon camera for £35 as it was half price and it looked like a bargain. used it twice
<exobuzz> ahem
<exobuzz> http://www.sandydan.com/photo/wide/fish/adapter.jpg <- that image is almost pornographic
<exobuzz> love the vertical shot though
<Oli``> Yeah they ["close up lenses"] are usually just extra glass that magnifies. Usually adds chroma distortion and eats light.
<hamitron> the idea is to point the camera up?
<exobuzz> so . knowing your stuff. are these lenses worth 750 quid. i mean.. do you think they have abig market?
<exobuzz> like speciality stuff
<exobuzz> markup
<exobuzz> not market. sorry
<exobuzz> i mean. these days i thought optical stuff is relatively cheap to make
<Oli``> Still very easy to do poorly.
<exobuzz> wonder if its a niche.. then again you can pay £800 for 2 bose speakers. and i paid £150 for my non bose speakers. and they are fine..
<exobuzz> you can pay £400 for a kettle lead from one audiophile company. im just questioning if lenses suffers similar stuff, or, its real value
<exobuzz> i know nothing. just asking
<exobuzz> :)
<Oli``> It's usually a bit more empirical with glass. You can measure distortion, focus speed, light drop-off etc
<exobuzz> i know i wouldnt pay £400 for a kettle lead though
<exobuzz> i see
<hamitron> even if it was the last kettle lead in the world and you needed coffee?
<hamitron> ;)
<exobuzz> hamitron, now.. what a situation :)
<exobuzz> aa+
<Oli``> Hob? Microwave? Lighter?
<exobuzz> lol
<hamitron> we'd be boiling a kettle over candles on our comp desk
<Oli``> I have a USB hotplate somewhere actually...
<exobuzz> i cracked an egg on my stove once. and it cooked lovely. cept the layer of soot
<exobuzz> intersting taste
<exobuzz> next time i use a pan
<hamitron> Oli``: how much current it need?
<exobuzz> Oli``, i can see that frying my laptop usb power tracks before the thing works
<Oli``> hamitron: two usb plugs. I'm not electrical - I couldn't tell you how much it was pulling.
<hamitron> I fancy a kettle with ethernet if you can get one
<exobuzz> if you had that camera btw.. hung around your neck http://www.sandydan.com/photo/wide/fish/adapter.jpg - i guess you must be careful it doesnt hang too low right
<exobuzz> sorry to bring it up again
<exobuzz> maybe its just me
<hamitron> power off the mains though
<exobuzz> its very phallic
<Oli``> hamitron: a NAK?
<Oli``> (network attached kettle)
 * hamitron shrugs
<hamitron> yeh
<exobuzz> haha
<Oli``> nice idea
<exobuzz> its real.. we have a reference
<exobuzz> needs wikipedia article
<hamitron> set it to boil, go relieve myself, then make coffee quickly
<exobuzz> just link to irc archives
<Oli``> We could do with all sorts of NAAs (Network Attached Appliances)
<Oli``> "Oh blast, I forgot to turn the tumble dryer on", reach for phone, done.
<exobuzz> what about a recursive one. NAN. network atached naan. ok. im being stupid now and it doesnt work. nite
<exobuzz> :)
<hamitron> bugger if you have no credit :/
<hamitron> but honestly, a USB powered coffee mug would be most useful in this weather
<hamitron> keep it warm :/
<Oli``> I'd love to learn enough electronics to do that. And network in all the lights, perhaps have a thermometer and radiator control in each room too.
 * hamitron would just like a radiator before he gets all fancy
<Oli``> lol
<bigcalm> Time for sleep I fear
<bigcalm> Taaraa
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> laters
<hamitron> think I may turn on some comps to warm this room up actually
<JamesMR> hamitron: I use computers as radiators all the time
<JamesMR> heating's broken
<hamitron> it works :)
<hamitron> not so good if you let it get too cold though
<hamitron> I have a cheap ass motherboard that turns the speed of the fan down with cooler temps
<hamitron> and it auto powers off when the cpu fan gets to 0 rpm :/
<hamitron> I'd say most PSU I have vibrate at low temp too
<exobuzz> This channel is publicly logged at ... oh no
<exobuzz> im sorry for everything i ever said
<hamitron> I'll forgive you for a small fee exobuzz
<hamitron> ;/
<exobuzz> 1p ?
<hamitron> oh noes, not money
<hamitron> just remember you owe me... ;)
<exobuzz> what do i owe you ?
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> i almost did some bad  char ascii art. then stopped myself.. ban material
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> 4 char
<hamitron> well, if we wanna put a value on it... lets call it 10 backrubs
<hamitron> :D
<exobuzz> i was thinking to offer an 8 an = another = another = and a o
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> 5 chars sorry. i lengthened it specially for you
<exobuzz> i am horrified with myself now. and i shall stop talking..
 * hamitron is confused
<hamitron> haha
<hamitron> gonna blame the cold and time, making me tired
<hamitron> sounds better than admitting to being stupid... yeh? ;/
<hamitron> :)
<exobuzz> :) im unsure what is what.. i can only say that my beer is empty, i think you are doing fine .. with whatever you/we are doing. im not sure what it is
<exobuzz> :)
<exobuzz> what were we talking about ?
<exobuzz> oh yeh. ubuntu
<exobuzz> ubuntu is nice. cept when it isnt..
<hamitron> I've started to hate it
<exobuzz> like mdadm/unity, window gadget positioning/smug ubuntu devs
<exobuzz> :)
<hamitron> like everything else
<hamitron> haha
<hamitron> the last 10 years of computing has really killed it for me
<hamitron> ubuntu is the best though ;/
<exobuzz> spectrum <-> c5 <-> someother stuff <-> pc <-> ps3 <-> spectrum <-> <- you are here
<Nafallo> woha
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ find .ubuntuone/Purchased\ from\ Ubuntu\ One/ -type f -print | wc -l
<Nafallo> 401
<Nafallo> \o/
<hamitron> the days of the pentium 1 and 2 were my favourite
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> well, 586 as a whole
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ ssh smurf.lan uname -m
<Nafallo> i586
<Nafallo> one of these? ;-)
<hamitron> yeh
<hamitron> :)
<Nafallo> just installed my Cobalt with a new kernel today. all seems to work, so will put it in a data centre tomorrow if all goes well :-)
<hamitron> :)
<hamitron> tbh, something like an ARM machine may save my interest
<Nafallo> eeeew
<Nafallo> just get a mobile phone damnit :-P
<hamitron> I hate phones
<Nafallo> they are more like computers these days anyway :-)
<hamitron> I need a 12" screen
<hamitron> well, I need a 10" screen but want 12"
<Nafallo> "need"?
<hamitron> ;)
<Nafallo> sounds more like a netbook ;-)
<hamitron> yeh
<hamitron> gimme one of them, that takes a sim card
<hamitron> :D
<Nafallo> seems they are usually SD, not SIM ;-)
<hamitron> and a bluetooth headset, doubt I could get away with whipping it out on the street
<hamitron> and a bluetooth remote control pad
<hamitron> :/
<hamitron> bah, I hate phones anyway
<hamitron> just want to get back to slower PC... less need for upgrades all the time
<LSEactuary> join/ #km0201
<Jora> hi
<czajkowski> bah
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> get a good nights sleep czajkowski?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> not slept yet
<czajkowski> was too cold
<AlanBell> and the airport is looking firmly shut from the website http://www.heathrowairport.com/
<czajkowski> it is
<czajkowski> next flight I can get out is Tuesday at 10am
<AlanBell> ick
<AlanBell> what are you planning to do now?
<czajkowski> I've no idea :(
<czajkowski> it could take 5 hrs to get back to Aldershot now
<czajkowski> and I have a 10am flight on Tuesday
<czajkowski> so I've to stay around this neck of the woods anyways
<czajkowski> just rand dad he's a bit pood about it, nspoken to the mothership she wont handle it well
<czajkowski> security on front door to stop people coming in
<AlanBell> I am struggling to suggest anything
<czajkowski> me too
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<czajkowski> nothing I can do really
<danfish> ahoy hoy!
<danfish> czajkowski: bad luck - at least the bars are open 24/7!
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> danfish: they close at 11 on the dot
<czajkowski> feckers
<danfish> czajkowski: the ba***rds >:(
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> kicking 200 people out of a pub at 11 into an already full airport was not a good idea
<danfish> the crazy thing is that the staff probably couldn't get home
<czajkowski> they've stopped staff shuttles today
<danfish> a very poor attempt to cheer up czajkowski follows -
<danfish> there was a young lady named czajkowski
<danfish> who was stuck at an airport on her ownski
<danfish> the pubs were all shut
<danfish> she was freezing her butt
<danfish> so she went on a tech spending spree
<danfish> ...which just goes to prove that my English teacher was right ;)
<czajkowski> lol
<daubers> Morning all
<daubers> czajkowski: Trains not running very well?
<daubers> czajkowski: National rail enquiries suggests you could get back to aldershot in 1h37, but that may not match reality!
<nperry>  only thing is daubers is getting back again
<daubers> nperry: From aldershot?
<nperry> just through all of those other people that are missing flights
<popey> morning
<AlanBell> o/ popey
<daubers> nperry: o/
<daubers> popey: That little amd athlon has virtualisation extensions too
<popey> hah, neat
 * popey wonders if czajkowski needs picking up from LHR
<nperry> o/
<popey> i thought LHR were supposed to be clearing the runways overnight
<popey> thts what their twitter sayd
<popey> *said
<daubers> popey: It ditched down there again
<popey> oh, overnight?
<daubers> apparently
<AlanBell> http://www.heathrowairport.com/
<MartijnVdS> We got 20cm overnight
<MartijnVdS> Good thing it's Sunday, or the economy would collapse again :)
<popey> golly
<popey> czajkowski: found some powere?
<popey> might be worth buying a 4 way extension so you can share it with others :)
<nperry> wonder if there is any ubuntu users other then czajkowski
<czajkowski> just booked into a hotel
<czajkowski> well made a reservation need to get there now
<czajkowski> just need to get passed security who are dealing with a lot of angry folks trying to get in here.
<czajkowski> popey: thanks for asking
<AlanBell> czajkowski: sounds like a better plan, and I am sure you will get a flight out by Christmas
<AlanBell> and hey, if tuesday doesn't work out you can come to the christmas party \o/
<czajkowski> AlanBell: don';t make me kill you :)
<czajkowski> tuesday comes and I'm still here, there is going to be an almightly killing spree
<daubers> czajkowski: Or you could come to the party and just gt rat arsed?
<czajkowski> if I'm here tuesday I'll be poking Davisc for a lift to ferry
<czajkowski> there is that
<MartijnVdS> ooh another stack of snow is coming our way (.nl)
<czajkowski> hmm cant check into 2
<czajkowski> MartijnVdS: hush up about snow
<czajkowski> it's a pain in the ass
<MartijnVdS> czajkowski: if it's coming our way, it's not coming your way... :)
<czajkowski> thats what they said last night..
<czajkowski> then mothership sees on sky news flights taking off, checks website flights still showing as running
<czajkowski> there is a definate lack of getting the information out to all of the channels
<dwatkins> Is it still snowing there, czajkowski?
 * AlanBell hugs poor tired czajkowski
<czajkowski> dwatkins: little bits here and there but nothing to actualy stop flying, issue is seemingly............. 7 inches yesterday 5 over night, added ice to the mix, planes frozen and there are 200 grounded flights here none of which can be moved
<czajkowski> dwatkins: this is what we're being told here
<czajkowski> logging off
<czajkowski> bbiab
<dwatkins> c ya
<mattt> ffs, i hope i can get out tuesday
<MartijnVdS> I hope I can go out this afternoon :)
<MartijnVdS> out of the house that is
<mattt> you guys snowed in too?
<MartijnVdS> yeah, 10cm yesterday, 15-20 overnight
<MartijnVdS> and more on the way
<nperry> Why wont Braid change my resoultion, I can't read it as its in the middle of my two screens
<MartijnVdS> nperry: which video driver do you have? it's probably asking for a non-existing resolution
<MartijnVdS> or it did change resolution and your video card is not scaling it up
<MartijnVdS> or your monitor
<nperry> Not sure :P
<MartijnVdS> configure it to use the native resolution of your screen (if that's possible)
<MartijnVdS> problem solved \o/
<nperry> Not to sure its possible
<popey> yeah, i have had games do that
<MartijnVdS> nperry: most of those indie bundle games are configurable
<popey> switch off the second screen in the nvidia settings thing first
<MartijnVdS> World of Goo was \o/
<_H> I have a hall way I just measured and if it where a square it would have two sides measuring 5580mm and the other side would be 3788mm what's the sum I need to do for the area?
<maco> it's not a sum, it's a product
<dwatkins> That's not square, _H, it's a rectangle... ;-)
<MartijnVdS> _H: length * width = area
<dwatkins> but yes, just multiply them to get the number of square mm, or multiply the number of metres to get the number of square metres
<_H> calc 5580*3788
<MartijnVdS> _H: cm * cm = cm², mm * mm = mm², m * m = m² (etc. :))
<MartijnVdS> inch * inch = sq. inch
<_H> 21137040
<_H> 21137040 mm
<MartijnVdS> mm2
<MartijnVdS> 21.1 m2
<brobostigon> afternoonings all.
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigonman
<brobostigon> hey MartijnVdS :)
<wdh> I tried installing ubuntu 10.04 to a small server (fitpc) using a thumbdrive. It will install fine, but after removing the flashdrive from the system and changing the boot-order in the BIOS to boot from the harddrive again, GRUB gives me an error 15 on booting. Any idea how to fix this?
<MartijnVdS> that's "file not found"
<MartijnVdS> because your disks got renumbered/etc.
<wdh> yes.. thats what google told me as well, but I cannot seem to find out why it cannot find the file
<MartijnVdS> make sure everything is UUID-based
<MartijnVdS> in grub's config
<MartijnVdS> or because the disks got renumbered and it's looking in the wrong place
<wdh> where is GRUB config located these days? It used to be /boot/grub/menu.lst, but that doesnt seem to exist anymore
<popey> hehe i did that yesterday
<brobostigon> !grub2
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<popey> because I stupidly installed grub on the usb stick
<MartijnVdS> wdh: /boot/grub/*.cnf
<popey> fixed by booting from usb to teh hard disk and doing "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<MartijnVdS> wdh: generated from /etc/grub.d/
<wdh> popey, i'll try that
<popey> assuming /dev/sda is the first disk you want to use :)
<wdh> it is :)
<MartijnVdS> wdh: hoe krijg je het weer voor elkaar ;)
<wdh> /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<wdh> guess i got some work to do in the bios again :)
<MartijnVdS> nah, bios probably only enumerates boot drive
<MartijnVdS> which is why it breaks?
<MartijnVdS> or is it some RAID device?
<wdh> no.. it's a 250GB laptop drive which on IDE
<steve__> hello
<steve__> need help please ? does anyone wanna waste 15 minutes ?
<brobostigon> steve__: how can we help, what is the issue/problem you are experiencing. ?
<steve__> please the matter is ...
<steve__> simply i have to build a script
<steve__> a bash script
<steve__> i have to open two gnome-terminal sessions
<steve__> and
<steve__> execute differents command in both terminal
<steve__> forgive my english
<steve__> i mean
<steve__> i have to open a terminal
<steve__> and give a acommand to open another one
<steve__> and in the second one i must be able to execute
<steve__> another command
<steve__> that's all
<steve__> TY
<steve__> any soul ? :)
<wdh> steve__, sounds trivial to me, but i'm not very good with bash. You might have more luck in #bash
<steve__> ok thanks anyway and happy Xmas
<brobostigon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Windows_and_Linux hmm, why a comparison, yes windows is a family of operating systems. however linux is only a kernel, can you really compare a kernel to a wholefamily of operating systems.
<brobostigon> it would make more sense, to compare windows with, debian or example, a complete OS, rather than justlinux  on its own.
<popey> brobostigon: have you actually read it?
<popey> it does compare windows to various distros
<brobostigon> popey: yes, and it compares linux as an OS next to windows. i have an issue with the title only,
<wdh> then change it
<wdh> that is what wikipedia is about, isn't it?
<brobostigon> my issue has been discussed enough times already, so there is little point, in bringing it up again.
<brobostigon> gnu/linux might be better, to discribe the OS's in which linux is used.
 * brobostigon leaves the issue now.
<cbx33> hey
<cbx33> any peeps in here know much about audio/visual?
<cbx33> need someone who knows about dolby,DTS and the like
<popey> cbx33: wassup?
<cbx33> hey popey
<cbx33> thinking about getting an AV receiver
<cbx33> but a little confused with all the format chatter
<popey> :)
<cbx33> so
<popey> what will you be playing back?
<cbx33> well here's the thing
<cbx33> I'll have a PS3
<popey> analog telly, virgin HD, sky HD, blueray, DVD?
<cbx33> and that'll be playing dvds and any bluray
<popey> ok
<cbx33> then there will be TV from a humax (only standard def) - so we can ignore that
<popey> not really
<cbx33> I was looking at the sony strdh510
<popey> the humax does optical out doesnt it?
<popey> 9200T?
<cbx33> yesh
<cbx33> oh i hadn't thought of that
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> i was gonna hook it up with analog cables
<cbx33> :)
<cbx33> now that sony, does Dolby Digital 5.1
<cbx33> which is fine in terms of the speakers I was looking at
<cbx33> I don't want 7.1
<popey> yeah, I have a 6.1 decoder/amp but "only" 5.1 speakers
<popey> and if you have a humax 9200T doing freeview you'll get Dolby Pro Logic out of it
<popey> which is better than telly speakers in most places
<cbx33> oh nice
<cbx33> so my issue is
<cbx33> the 510 doesn't do DTS
<popey> the 510?
<cbx33> the sony
<popey> is that an amp?
<popey> ah
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> the AV receiver
<cbx33> http://www.sony.co.uk/product/hcs-home-cinema-receiver/str-dh510#pageType=TechnicalSpecs
<popey> how many of your DVD/Blue Ray collection are in DTS?
<bigcalm> Minecraft is down? :(
<cbx33> i don't know without looking through them....but what I want to know is....what will i hear if I play them
<cbx33> will i hear anything?
<popey> yes
<cbx33> now that's presumably because seemingly all of them have dolby digital 5.1 on them
<cbx33> and seemingly all have htat decoding capability
<popey> brobostigon: looks that way
<popey> i havent looked at recent kit cbx33 but that would sound plausible
<cbx33> right
<cbx33> so if the industry moved away from putting dolby digital 5.1 on blurays
<cbx33> in favour of dts-hd as a standard for example
<cbx33> I would be unable to play them?
<popey> you'd upgrade your hardware like a good little consume wouldn't you? :)
<cbx33> popey.....in my current setup.....what does the decoding?
<cbx33> blu ray -> tv
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> ps3 -> tv
<cbx33> i presume the ps3
<popey> how are they connected?
<cbx33> hdmi
<danfish> popey: popeycam shows your garage window is open
<popey> danfish: its fine
<popey> thanks
<danfish> np :)
<popey> not sure cbx33 I dont have a ps3
<popey> nor any bd
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> maybe the two communicate
<popey> haha
<cbx33> i mean like capabilities
<popey> </guesswork>
<cbx33> hahah
<cbx33> ok ok ok
<cbx33> :p
<gord> fyi, the ps3 is still the best bluray player around
<gord> mainly just because it gets patches to support all the latest stuff, its even better than sony blu ray players
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> good good
<cbx33> but where is audio decoded?
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> i'm guessing it must be on the ps3
 * brobostigon dissappears, he is fed up.
<gord> i would actually guess that the audio gets decoded AFTER the hdmi cable, so ps3 -> hdmi -> decoded here
<cbx33> on the tv?
<popey> that would make sense
<gord> yeah
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> ok
<gord> although the ps3 also has optical out, i'm not 100% on how that works but i think its a similiar situation
<popey> optical out means decoding is done on the other end of the optical cable
<gord> i keep trying to find some optical in 5.1 speakers but i can't find anything thats not £1000 :(
<cbx33> gord - cheaper to buy an AV receiver + speakers
<gord> my tv doesn't support adding more speakers and really don't want to get a reciever just for surround sound (my tv has like 5 hdmi inputs so i don't need it for that)
<cbx33> I've been loooking for AGES
<gord> cheeper, but i dont' want one :)
<cbx33> heheh
<gord> one day, someone is going to invent really high transmission wifi tech and i'll get rid of all the cables behind my tv and life will be wonderful
<Darael> gord: But nobody will implement it without some horrible DRM, and by that time the bastards will have made it illegal to use anything but an authorised bit of kit, which costs £lots.
<Darael> </cynic>
<gord> hdmi/bluray is already hugly infested with drm from the disk to the tv
<gord> this horrible world you describe already happened
<popey> bigcalm: http://twitter.com/#!/notch/status/16501337374064640
<bigcalm> Poop
<bigcalm> Ta :)
<gord> i bet lots of people are trying to purchase minecraft before the price goes up tomorrow ;)
<bigcalm> It's going to Beta tomorrow?
<gord> tis
<bigcalm> There is only one Bassnectar album on Spotify, how very irritating
<nperry> Why do people compare androis os and chrome os...
<nperry> Not even the same target device :<
<sam_010203> hello?
<Stefano> any bash expert please ?
<Azelphur> Anyone here use Sky broadband and a lot of bandwith (200+GB/mo)
<Azelphur> I heard a while back they have no FUP, this still true?
<DJones> Azelphur: I use Sky broadband, they don't have any caps
<Azelphur> cool
<Azelphur> DJones: I get through a lot of bandwith
<Azelphur> like 600GB/mo
<DJones> Ouch
<Azelphur> 5 heavy users under one roof :)
<Azelphur> Sky should be ok though, right?
<Stefano> any 'bash' expert please ?
<DJones> Azelphur: I wouldn't like to say at that sort of levels, I probably use a max of 50Gb
<Azelphur> DJones: haha
<cr215> hi eeryone.  i am chris.  i think i am haing a sound input issue.  my internal mic works fine with the sound recorder program in the applications menu, but it wont work on skypr and google oice and other online things.  can anyone help me?
<Stefano> hi cr215
<LSEactuary> i need some help with ubuntu. i installed it yesterday and someone from the forum helped me install windoes xp as a section of ubuntu so i could sync my phone. however i find ubuntu is really annoying because my mouse turns off after 10 mins, i cant seem to use any of my discs, install anything, etc
<LSEactuary> and i tired changing my theme from ubuntu to an apple one off the lifehacker.com website and it didnt work
<LSEactuary> anyone there?
<MartijnVdS> !weekend
<lubotu3> It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
 * Azelphur stabs the weekend
<MartijnVdS> it's not dead yeat
<LSEactuary> i work during the week :(
<MartijnVdS> yet*
<LSEactuary> okay does anyone know where i can download a windows XP instlalartion CD form because ubuntu is really confusing, and i really dont like it
<MartijnVdS> you don't download them, you buy them
<LSEactuary> i dont have one
<MartijnVdS> But what is your problem exacly? Which article did you read?
<brobostigon> !illegal
<lubotu3> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<LSEactuary> everything came preinstaled
<brobostigon> LSEactuary: as long as you have a licence, you should be able to get a c matching that licence.
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: #windows is that way -->
<LSEactuary> i cant find the number/documents or anything. hence i installed ubuntu. bur its rubbish. i cant use any programme i used tp
<LSEactuary> yesterday a guy helped me make a 'partition' so that i could use windows as a vitualbox but im experiencing so many problems
<LSEactuary> i would rather just install widnows again
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: #windows is still that way -->
<LSEactuary> huh?
<Azelphur> if you want support with Ubuntu, ask a Ubuntu question, if you want support with windows, go to the windows channel
<LSEactuary> which is where?
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: #windows >.>
<brobostigon> #windows
<LSEactuary> very funny
<brobostigon>  /join #windows
<Azelphur> type ^
<brobostigon> LSEactuary: it is no joke.
<LSEactuary> oh
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: we're happy to help with any problems your having with Ubuntu, but if you have your mind set and want to use Windows, go ask them for help with windows :p
<LSEactuary> i dont mind using ubuntu but its just useless for everything i need.
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: that's not really a question or something we can solve :/
<Azelphur> if you just keep saying it sucks and is useless, then your wasting everyones time including your own
<Azelphur> if you actually want to say something constructive, get on with it
<LSEactuary> okay fine. i want to install a programme (ISO file) and its not letting me do that. ive installed a xp virtualbox so i can sync my iphone but i cannt seem to use the xp version without my mouse vanishing
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: an iso file isn't a program it's a disk image, you don't install it
<Azelphur> what program is it?
<LSEactuary> i want to make the desktop look like a mac and did google around but macbuntu is virused or something but i dont like the layout
<LSEactuary> sonic digital media home edition
<brobostigon> !wine
<lubotu3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: what does it do?
<Azelphur> never heard of that one before
<brobostigon> LSEactuary: if its a windows prog, have youchecked if it will runnunder wine ?
<Azelphur> brobostigon: check for native alternatives first :)
<Azelphur> brobostigon: wine is the last resort xD
<brobostigon> Azelphur: i agree.
<LSEactuary> it burns my home movies onto a DVD RW and lets me customise dvd menus
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: install devede, it does the same thing
<Azelphur> I make loads of dvd's with menus using devede, it's in the software center
<brobostigon> !devede
<brobostigon> !info devede
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: devede is also free :)
<lubotu3> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<_H> anyone know where I can aquire a 233 cm by 117 cm manual projection screen? like a roller blind but with a black back and a white front
<_H> I want to be able to use it as a projection screen and also a normal blind [duel use]
<LSEactuary> is it like MS?
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: ?
<LSEactuary> devde
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm read this
<Azelphur> mainly problem #1 and maybe problem #2 :P
<brobostigon> LSEactuary: can i ask a question, did the person who helped you install ubuntu, tell you about these possible implications ?
<LSEactuary> lol
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: any other stuff your msising besides a tool to author DVDs?
<LSEactuary> itunes
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: rthymbox
<Azelphur> it can do iphones too I believe
<brobostigon> yes, i believe so.
<brobostigon> !info libgpod
<lubotu3> Package libgpod does not exist in maverick
<brobostigon> !info libipod
<lubotu3> Package libipod does not exist in maverick
<brobostigon> !info libpod
<lubotu3> Package libpod does not exist in maverick
<Azelphur> brobostigon: fail :p
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: that one ships with Ubuntu, so it's already in Applications > Sound & Video
<brobostigon> http://libipod.sourceforge.net/
<LSEactuary> is there a way of changing the layout - make it look like a amac
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: yes, but why make it look like a mac, macs are ugly
 * brobostigon goes for food, brb.
<LSEactuary> i like macs
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: http://game.azelphur.com/forum/post-your-desktop#comment-151
<Azelphur> check out my desktop ;)
<Azelphur> I'd take that shizzle over maccrap any day
<LSEactuary> thats just overkill! lol
<Azelphur> ;)
<LSEactuary> another gut here installed macbuntu yesterday and it messed up his computer. hence i want a safe version...
 * popey notes that Azelphur clearly hasn't seen recent default ubuntu desktops
<Azelphur> LSEactuary: it's even more overkill when I tell you that I have the same setup...on my netbook :D
<popey> which look very similar to osx
<Azelphur> popey: haha
<Azelphur> I have, my mum runs default
<popey> :)
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/ my poor snowman looks lonely
<LSEactuary> brb
<exobuzz> popey, make him a friend!
<Azelphur> popey: pro snowman :p
<exobuzz> nice snowman though
<Azelphur> exobuzz: are you in the UK?
<exobuzz> yeh.
<Azelphur> what ISP you with to use all that bandwith?
<exobuzz> be
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> they ain't available in my area :(
<bigcalm> Good evening peeps
<exobuzz> Azelphur, where are you ?
<Azelphur> Margate, Kent
<popey> hullo bigcalm
<Azelphur> think I'm going to be a Sky customer.
<popey> haha
 * popey points and laughs
<Azelphur> why? :p
<bigcalm> Heh
<bigcalm> Aww
<Azelphur> they are unbundled in my area and have unlimited with no fup
<Azelphur> sounds like a good deal *shrug*
<popey> no fup you say
<exobuzz> http://www.samknows.com/broadband/exchange/NDTHA
<Azelphur> popey: yup
<popey> they do
<popey> they call it something else :)
<popey> http://www.sky.com/shop/terms-conditions/broadband/usage-policies/
<bigcalm> I have an idea to add a ambient sound scape feature to my joggler alarm clock for those who find it hard to get to sleep. Add it as a feature or start it as a new app?
<Azelphur> popey: http://tinyurl.com/fwdunlimited
 * Azelphur looks
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: sounds like an mp3 player ;)
<popey> I'd prefer to look at a url on skys website than five
<Azelphur> popey: that appears to just be for the cheaper sky packages that has a cap, they have more than package
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: ambient soundscape mp3s ;)
<Azelphur> they have 2GB, 40GB and unlimited
<Azelphur> so from what I can see it's what happens if you go over on the capped cheaper packages
<popey> where does it say that?
<Azelphur> "If you subscribe to a Product that has a cap on the amount of data that you download"
<popey> ahh
<Azelphur> :D
<Azelphur> and that link I gave is the gadget show giving them props for having no fup
<exobuzz> they do traffic management stuff though
<Azelphur> exobuzz: what kind of traffic management?
<exobuzz> in the usage policies
<exobuzz> In addition, we monitor customers who use the most bandwidth and whose usage is having a negative effect on other customers. Customers who breach the Usage Cap or who regularly download large amounts at peak times will have restrictions placed on their accounts to reduce their download speeds at peak times.
<exobuzz> that too
<LSEactuary> how do you join windows?
<exobuzz> so download too much at peak times, and they might throttle you
<Azelphur> exobuzz: haha
<popey> LSEactuary: you need a registered nickname I think
<popey> !register | LSEactuary
<lubotu3> LSEactuary: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<LSEactuary> as in the live chat
<LSEactuary> and to talk to a specific member?
<Azelphur> exobuzz: still gotta be better than what I'm on now, 60GB peak times, unlimited off peak with a FUP
<popey> download less?
<Azelphur> popey: never :p
<LSEactuary> do we type /join and then the memebers name?
<cr215> my mic doesnt work with skype or google voice or icall but it works in the voice record application, however in sound settings the input level is not shown going up or on even though it is in sound recorder...  some people who were unable to help with my problem in #ubuntu reffered me here
<cr215> cna somebody help me?
<popey> LSEactuary: see the link I just posted
<exobuzz> http://www.news.com.au/breaking-news/world/all-internet-porn-will-be-blocked-to-protect-children-under-uk-government-plan/story-e6frfkui-1225973481287
<LSEactuary> i am regsitered!
<popey> LSEactuary: you aren't signed in
<popey> to freenode
<LSEactuary> oh
<LSEactuary> im on xchat
<Azelphur> exobuzz: suddenly, a wild china appears.
<cr215> exobuzz:whatttttttt???  thats messed up..   i live in philadelphia and i heard that there are cameras everywhere recording everybody in the uk is that true?  there are a few being put up in philly too
<MartijnVdS> someone will claim some point from ECHR and the rule will be gone
<MartijnVdS> EDHR*
<cr215> its so totalitarian i hate it
<Azelphur> exobuzz: yup that's true, on an average day a UK citizen is on camera like 200 times a day
<Azelphur> cameras everywhere
<MartijnVdS> no it's C
<MartijnVdS> you're all welcome in .nl
<cr215> yea there slowly putting up more and more in philly
<Azelphur> I just wish they'd apply the same rules to the internet as they do for other similar industries
<cr215> when i lied in new hampshhire the ppl there wouldnt een tolerate traffic cameras lol they would desyroy them
<Azelphur> If it's the ISP's responsibility to stop porn from hitting my computer, then it's my phone providers responsibility to ensure I don't get telemarketing or abusive phone calls.
<Azelphur> :p
<Azelphur> cr215: haha
<Azelphur> they still do get destroyed often
<cr215> its dunno about in the uk but in the us your pretty much damned if you do and damned if you dont when it comes to voting tfor the two parties
<MartijnVdS> uk is basically two-party as well
<MartijnVdS> 2.5 ;)
<Azelphur> \o/
<Azelphur> pirate party needs to save us.
<cr215> labor and conserative right?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: get the Dutch system :) we have 8-10 parties in parliamente at any given time, with 2-3 forming coalition cabinets :)
<Azelphur> o.O
<MartijnVdS> it forces everyone to talk to each other, makes things a lot less explosive :)
<cr215> sounds cool..  amsterdam is in the nl's right?
<MartijnVdS> it is
<brobostigon> :)
<cr215> @Martijnds: 8 to 10 parties sounds awesome..  do you find more representation that way?  i know i as a oter hae never come across a refferendum question onANYTHING BIGGER THAN THE LOCAL LEEL
<cr215> my bad on the caps
<MartijnVdS> cr215: you get more representation, but it still falls apart in 2-3 "camps" (left/right/middle basically)
<MartijnVdS> inside the "camps" parties differ on minor issues
<MartijnVdS> but no party ever had a majority on its own
<cr215> i wish people would look at the political spectrum with 2 dimensions like a web site surey i took one time
 * dutchie wonders if cr215 has seen http://votegeek.org.uk/the-shape-of-our-democracy/ by AlanBell 
<MartijnVdS> yeah it's all multi-dimensional, but that's how they tend to vote ;)
<MartijnVdS> cr215: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_parliament
<cr215> i have not
<cr215> but i will right now
<cr215> lol
 * Phineas is in a bad mood
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: Why?
 * brobostigon scp's Phineas a whisky.
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  stupid o2 i topped up late and now i get charged for everything i do except play games
<LSEactuary> out_cold_ are you online?
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: ouch
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: only mobile? or do O2 do home broadband as well?
<Phineas> MartijnVdS, they do do hmoe bordband but i havn't got it
<MartijnVdS> Does this work from the UK? http://livestreams.omroep.nl/npo/3fm_vsr-bb
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  yes it does
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<Phineas> MartijnVdS,  if i want it to that is
<Phineas> whats propaganda?
<MartijnVdS> that's the "don't eat for a week for charity" week one of the public radio stations (think BBC Radio 1) is doing
<MartijnVdS> .. if you want to learn Dutch, this is your chance ;)
<Phineas> a line of a song is it's all just propaganda, i was wondering what they ment
<MartijnVdS> Phineas: which song?
<andylockran> czajkowski: how you getting on?
<Phineas> MartijnVdS, Theres a platypus controlling me
 * MartijnVdS steps away slowly
 * Phineas will be back in 5
<brobostigon> lol, google translate mistaken plattduutsch for german,
<LSEactuary> joiin/ out_cold_
<LSEactuary> join/ out_cold_
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: well... "duutch" = deutsch = german ;)
<LSEactuary> hmm can someone help me. im trying to join a user called out_cold_ but its not working
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: with a sprinkling of dutch.
<MartijnVdS> LSEactuary: you don't join users, you join channels
<jacobw> LSEactuary: /msg out_cold_ YOUR MESSAGE HERE
<brobostigon> LSEactuary: you can only join channels. not users.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I know :) but you English named "Dutch" wrong ;)
<LSEactuary> oh - well the guy who Pmed me was out_cold_
<jacobw> LSEactuary: what IRC client are you using?
<LSEactuary> like we were on a seperate chat
<MartijnVdS> LSEactuary: so pm him back ?
<LSEactuary> umm xchat
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: hmm, well, probebly, yes.
<LSEactuary> i dont know how to
<jacobw> LSEactuary: is there a tab named out_cold_
<MartijnVdS> LSEactuary: just talk back in the new window?
<jacobw> LSEactuary: that is a private message window with that user
<brobostigon> LSEactuary: there might be some options next to that persons nick inside the nick list.
<LSEactuary> yes - how do i contact out_cold_
<LSEactuary> i was talking to him and then had to restart
<jacobw> LSEactuary: type /msg out_cold_ hello
<LSEactuary> okay thanks
<jacobw> LSEactuary: and a new window will appear on the tab list addressed to out_cold_
<Phineas> i am back
<brobostigon> wb Phineas
<MartijnVdS> \o
<LSEactuary> okay done! :)
 * jacobw is slowly working through K&R C
<jacobw> takes much longer than one anticipates
<MartijnVdS> k&r is fun
<jacobw> i'm enjoying it :)
<jacobw> chapter 1 is much better language tutorial than i've ever encountered before
<MartijnVdS> the only way to win people for your language is to teach them
<MartijnVdS> :)
<Phineas> goden targ
<Phineas> oops i can't spell
<dutchie> goeden daag
<dutchie> (is that right MartijnVdS?)
<MartijnVdS> goedendag, but that sounds really old-fashioned
<brobostigon> or in platt, it would simply be, moin.
<MartijnVdS> we usually just say 'hoi!' ("oy!" with an h in front) or "hallo"
<jacobw> isn't that just 'guten tag' .. ?
<MartijnVdS> Guten Tag ist Deutsch :)
<brobostigon> jacobw: gutentag is german,
<dutchie> can i remember the dutch numbers
<jacobw> yes i'm aware of that :)
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: 1234567890, they're the same as yours 8-)
<jacobw> i was just saying it was similar
<jacobw> hehe
<MartijnVdS> or do you mean één twee drie vier vijf zes zeven acht negen tien :)
<dutchie> een, twee, drij, vier, vijf, ?, seben and that's as far as i can go
<dutchie> ah, zeven
<dutchie> close
<MartijnVdS> and "drij" (pronounced the same as "drei") is German again ;)
<brobostigon> sieben, close.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon, dutchie: if you want to hear real Dutch, check out that link I posted earlier :)
<jpds> jacobw: →
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: at the moment, plattduutsch is probebly the cloest, i will understand.
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: i will give it a listen, :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: thank you,
<MartijnVdS> he's translating Chef - Salty Balls now :)
<dutchie> i have bad memories of that song
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: what was her name? ;)
<dutchie> "lugradio 2009 karaoke"
<MartijnVdS> haha :)
<Nafallo> O_O
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: the guy that's now on the webcam stream lipsyncs EVERY song he plays, and acts along with lots of them
<MartijnVdS> If he was a computer geek instead of a music radio/geek he'd be here ;)
<bigcalm> For a limited time only (until I hit svn up), you can hear multiple copies of Crazy Words - Crazy Tune playing by repeatidy clicking "test" in http://idophp.co.uk/touch_alarm/
<bigcalm> It's a little weird
<LSEactuary> out_cold_ i cant seem to join your chat
<brobostigon> LSEactuary: i dont see a user with that nick in here,
<LSEactuary> he was talking to a a min ago...
<brobostigon> i dont see a user now in here with that nick.
<LSEactuary> okay
<brobostigon> there is however a user with that nick connected to freenode, but not in a channel as far as i can see.
<LSEactuary> okay got him no worries
<brobostigon> ok.
<brobostigon>  /msg
<daubers> Evening
<brobostigon> evening daubers
<MartijnVdS> \o
 * daubers is trying to sort christmas party logistics
<MartijnVdS> your turn organising it? :)
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Nope, just need to get there....
<MartijnVdS> jet pack.
<MartijnVdS> definitely
<Nafallo> daubers: what station are you going from?
<Nafallo> daubers: station/line
<LSEactuary> join/ #km0201
<MartijnVdS> LSEactuary: /join not jion/
<daubers> Nafallo: Probably going from Reading
<Nafallo> daubers: what line is that?
<LSEactuary> lol
<daubers> Getting to the station is currently what I need to sort. I won't get home until 6, so at the earliest at the station at 6:30 then an hour to London.
<daubers> Nafallo: Paddington :)
 * Nafallo tends to keep within zone3 ;-)
<Nafallo> meh. this line thing I'm asking for are not a station ;-P
 * MartijnVdS doubts he'll be able to get to work tomorrow
<Nafallo> I will definitely not get to work tomorrow. I have a day off :-P
<daubers> Nafallo: It's the line that goes from Swansea to London Paddington
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: I have all of _next_ week (and the week after that) off :)
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: so it'll probably just be work-from-home day
<LSEactuary> does anyone know how i can add 1 song ontop my iphone on ubuntu without changing anything else/deleting anythingelse
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: ehrm. if you have all of next week, why are you going to work on the Monday? :-)
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: no the week between Christmas and new year, and then the first week of the new year
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: ah, so the weeks AFTER next week :-P
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Phil Bull] Structuring developer tutorials; Realising the educational promise of open source code - http://philbull.livejournal.com/57522.html
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: well.. yes.. :)
<daubers> Ooooh... never realised google maps shows the tube lines if you click on a station
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: it's like "half six" meaning 6:30 instead of 5:30 (which is what it means in Dutch), I guess :)
<daubers> Hmmm...circle line to Kings Cross, then Northern Line to Angel
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: yeah. Swedish is stupid like that as well.
<Nafallo> daubers: sounds like a working plan to me :-)
<daubers> Prolly be there at 7:30 ish
 * Nafallo won't be there at all
<Nafallo> s/\'//
<daubers> Tut
 * daubers grabs a copy of the kernel code
<MartijnVdS> "I'm so angry, I'm going to fix a random bug in the kernel"
<Nafallo> s/fix/create/
<daubers> \o/
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: s/fix/modify parameters of/
<daubers> Nafallo: Nah, still bashing my head against a problem at work. Wondered if it comes from a limitation somewhere in the kernel
<MartijnVdS> Limits? In my kernel?!
<MartijnVdS> (it's more likely than you think)
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: I think you meant y isntead of s at this stage ;-)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: (http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/x-in-my-y)
<dutchie> daubers: pretty much all the paddington trains go through reading though
<daubers> dutchie: I knoww :) One more or less every 10 minutes
<MartijnVdS> commuter trains
<dutchie> there is only 1 an hour to worcester :(
<dwatkins> I used to live in Reading, it really doesn't have that much to drag me back, though.
<daubers> dwatkins: I'm in the middle of tilehurst.. so a little out of the center
<dwatkins> daubers: I had no idea, we could have met up for a pint
<dwatkins> I used to live near Prospect Park
<brobostigon> i have family just downthe road from you in purley, dwatkins
<brobostigon> daubers: *
<Nafallo> "a" pint implies one, which means you'd have to agree who's paying.
<Nafallo> two is better ;-)
<dwatkins> heh, I would have had a couple at least, Nafallo
<daubers> dwatkins: Depends when that was... I only moved here..... 6 months ago
<dwatkins> daubers: I moved away about a month ago
<daubers> dwatkins: Heh
 * dutchie whizzed past daubers last week
<daubers> dutchie: Off somewhere nice?
<dutchie> depends how much you like Disturbed
<daubers> ah
<daubers> ok
<dwatkins> We are wondering if it will be possible to drive down South (from Edinburgh) this week, what with the snow, to see relatives in the area around Reading.
<MartijnVdS> should be fine, as long as you take the snow plough :)
 * brobostigon suggests dwatkins gets a tank
<exobuzz> im sure its possible, but be prepared for getting stuck in traffic. take a shovel, provisions etc
<dwatkins> heh, I think I'll need one, yeah
<brobostigon> :)
<dwatkins> exobuzz: yeah, that's the kind of thing that's making us think it might be better to stay at home.
<exobuzz> yesterday where i live http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/oxford/hi/people_and_places/newsid_9302000/9302780.stm
<Azelphur> any opinions on talktalk? apparently they don't have a FUP either
 * brobostigon waves @ exobuzz from just north of oxford.
<exobuzz> hi :)
<AlanBell> dwatkins: I think major routes should be OK if you can get out of edinburgh
<shauno> that's not bad at all.  you can almost make out the tarmac
<AlanBell> but be prepared
<exobuzz> im in didcot just down a34 :)
<brobostigon> Azelphur: they, and talktalk suck balls.
<Azelphur> brobostigon: know any other ISPs with no FUP? :(
<brobostigon> Azelphur: not off hand, no, sorry.
 * dutchie is in oxford in term time
<dutchie> currently worcester though
<Azelphur> brobostigon: hehe, me either so currently it's between them
<brobostigon> Azelphur: talktalk sucks balls in all areas, i have been telling my dad tochange for years. avoid i suggest.
<daubers> dwatkins: dwatkins Reading itself is fine
<Azelphur> brobostigon: what problems have you had with them?
<brobostigon> Azelphur: improper billing, non-informent of change of contract, forced change of contract, poor telephone technical and customer support, total adsl failiure.
<Azelphur> what did they change in the contract? :o
<brobostigon> Azelphur: the service we recieve, to make it more expensive.
<Azelphur> oh nice so they just increased the price without telling you?
<brobostigon> Azelphur: essentially yes.
<Azelphur> how long was your ADSL down for also?
<brobostigon> Azelphur: it dies sometimes 40 to 50 times in a day, around several days a month.
<Azelphur> ouch :/
<dwatkins> daubers: it's not got any snow?
<brobostigon> Azelphur: and then one day, almost a whole week.
<Azelphur> nice
<Azelphur> brobostigon: I'm thinking sky then :p
<ali1234> don't go near talktalk
<daubers> dwatkins: Some snow, but the roads are easily passable. Been cleared and gritted quite well
<ali1234> they are jokers
<brobostigon> Azelphur: yes, and then they complained once, that they couldnt help, because i was diagnosing the network problems with debian, and refused to help.
<Azelphur> brobostigon: :/
<ali1234> even talktalk business service is total rubbish
<brobostigon> Azelphur: so i gave up on them.
<ali1234> place i used to work had xen internet and everything was fine
<ali1234> boss decided to go with talktalk because they were cheaper
<ali1234> we had no internet for like 3 months
<brobostigon> :(
<brobostigon> ouch.
<Azelphur> ali1234: any recommendations on ISP? :p
<ali1234> the only recommendation i can make is don't believe anyone who says "unlimited"
<brobostigon> Azelphur: an isp with native ipv6, you will need it.
<Azelphur> yea :/
<Nafallo> mmm. goscomb? ;-)
<dwatkins> daubers: good to know, thanks - we had more snow here in the last hour or so, so I don't even know if I'll get to work tomorrow
<brobostigon> :)
<Azelphur> ali1234: We're doing a lot of bandwith though, 5 heavy users in the house, 500+GB/month
<Azelphur> need to find an ISP that can take the heat or I'm going to be spending the rest of my life heavily throttled
<brobostigon> Azelphur: have you had a look at goscomb as Nafallo suggested ?
<Azelphur> sorry didn't notice that
 * Azelphur looks
<Nafallo> they don't do unlimited though, but they are the only SixXS PoP in the UK last I looked :-)
<Nafallo> do native IPv6 on their DSL
<Nafallo> and they've got an Ubuntu mirror in-house ;-)
 * MartijnVdS has native IPv6 over DSL \o/
<popey> hmm
 * brobostigon wants know. :(
<brobostigon> now*
<popey> how come my server only boots with the usb stick in
<Azelphur> Nafallo: no good for me then as I say
<Azelphur> 600GB/mo+ here
<popey> yet I have run grub-install /dev/sda
<popey> and it doesnt fail
<popey> but on boot without the usb stick (which installed from) it just sits there
<popey> cursor flashing
<Nafallo> Azelphur: ehrm. that just went up 100GB in 2minutes...
<Azelphur> Nafallo: typo :P
<ali1234> aaisp will do you 700GB/month for £119.07/month
<daubers> dwatkins: Ooof.. nasty
<ali1234> that is 200GB/month 9am-6pm mon-fri and 500GB all other times
<Azelphur> haha
<Azelphur> out of my price range
<daubers> popey: Bios drive select set right?
<popey> hmm
 * popey is sure he checked that
 * popey reboots
<Nafallo> popey: doublecheck! :-D
<Azelphur> nobody really commented on sky, anything major wrong with them?
<dwatkins> popey: are you sure the stick isn't /dev/sda ? ;-)
<Nafallo> popey: triplecheck! :-D
<MartijnVdS> quad check
<ali1234> if you can get by on 10GB daytime per month it's only £50/month
<popey> dwatkins: no, i dont have a 160GB usb stick
<Azelphur> ali1234: I'm already on 60GB daytime per month and getting throttled into the floor for going over
<Nafallo> Azelphur: ehrm. have you considering throttling your users yourself? ;-)
<moreati> popey: is the HD plugged into an on-board controller, or a PCI expansion controller?
<popey> onboard
<Azelphur> Nafallo: everyone in the house is 100%+ over their fair share of the 60GB
<Azelphur> I'd be cutting people off midday, including myself
<Yorvyk_> popey, don’t you gave to run update-grub
<ali1234> where do you live that has 5 heavy internet users with no job? student flat?
<Azelphur> ali1234: haha most have jobs
<Azelphur> it's just a big house
<popey> haha
<Nafallo> Azelphur: hence why I told you to cut them down yourself. 10GB quote for each user and cap them down to 33k6 after that :-)
<ali1234> why are they using so much internet in daytime then?
<popey> boot order
<popey> 1> USB STICK
<popey> 2> Network
<popey> 3> Nothing
<popey> :)
<Azelphur> ali1234: "daytime" according to my ISP is 8am-midnight
<Nafallo> Azelphur: also, change your habits :-)
<ali1234> oh so you have a shit ISP then, well no wonder
<popey> +1
<Nafallo> popey: still confused? ;-)
<Azelphur> ali1234: that's why I'm switching!
<popey> perhaps you should download slightly less copyrighted content Azelphur ?
<ali1234> price calculator: http://www.aaisp.net.uk/broadband-prices.html
<Azelphur> popey: I don't download much copyrighted content during the day :(
<popey> bah
<popey> thats... not.. the point
<Azelphur> it's only at night when my copyrighted content whoring comes in at about 20GB/day
<Azelphur> lol
<popey> "Boot failed, continue to look for Boot media"
<Nafallo> Azelphur: stop seeding these Ubuntu ISOs you! let people with gigabit *huhum* take care of that ;-)
<moreati> Azelphur: because the MPAA only works office hours?
<Azelphur> moreati: totally ;)
<Azelphur> Nafallo: haha
<Azelphur> so any opinions on sky?
<Azelphur> I havn't heard much negative for them and they have no FUP so I suppose they are the ones to try next
<Nafallo> hmm. I've only done 481.31GiB myself this month
<ali1234> "no FUP" is a lie
<Azelphur> Nafallo: haha, what ISP are you with?
<Nafallo> Azelphur: my server ihas 4 redundant transit providers.
<Azelphur> Nafallo: that's your server?
<Nafallo> dynamic routing
<Nafallo> that's one of my guests actually.
<Azelphur> lol
<Nafallo> maybe I should monitor the host aswell...
<Azelphur> Nafallo: http://dedicated.reliablesite.net/bandwidth/69.160.254.251_3-month.png my server :)
<Nafallo> but the rest is doing f*kall
<ali1234> can i like, buy a server with a blu-ray burner and a robot arm that loads discs, then puts them in envelopes, and they get mailed to me?
<Azelphur> haha
<_H> 9.724m² and laminate is £3.49 per
<_H> 9.724m² and laminate is £3.49 per m² umm how to work out how much it will cost to do in laminate?
<ali1234>  9.724 * 3.49
<ali1234> however this does not account for offcuts
<ali1234> that depends on the shape or the area
<ali1234> *of
<Nafallo> the hell popey... stop splitting!
<popey> wb everyone
<AlanBell> wb popey, we missed you
<Nafallo> 21:15:37 < Nafallo> the hell popey... stop splitting!
<popey> pffft
 * popey moves things from revo to shiny server
<Nafallo> popey: is that your new hostname?
<popey> heh
<popey> no, its very sadly called "ubuntuserver" :)
<Nafallo> you suck at imagination
 * _H decides to be evil
<_H> new bathroom door... three panes of one way glass
<Nafallo> _H: which was, is the question :-)
<brobostigon> looks like a cancelled driving lesson due to weather, booked for tuesday.
<Nafallo> haha
<brobostigon> :(
<Nafallo> because this weather isn't worth learning to drive in! :-P
<Stefano> hi from Italy  . I live in a place covered by  the 'Anti Digital Divide' project
<brobostigon> Nafallo: we have driven in it,  few times, but we just dont want to tempt fate.
<brobostigon> Nafallo: last time, my driving instructor asked me to purposly  try and slide the car,
<czajkowski> lo
<brobostigon> hey czajkowski :)
<popey> oh man, I've improved the 5 min chocolate cake!
<brobostigon> :) yay
<gord> heracy, such a wonderful device surely can not *be* improved!
<ging> what is cake flour?
<popey> i used plain flour and added half a teaspoon of baking powder
<popey> and also added a small slug of liquer
<AlanBell> oh my backup drive should *not* be making that noise
<popey> best one I've made so far
<AlanBell> is it in a nice mug?
<popey> yes
<popey> well no
<popey> it was in a nice mug
<AlanBell> pics plz
<popey> then a bowl, and now in my tummy
<popey> too late
<popey> will probably make again this week
<popey> that was awesome
<AlanBell> pics of tummy not required
<popey> :)
<Nafallo> AlanBell: you shouldn't have your backup drive close enough to hear the noice? ;-)
<popey> heh
<AlanBell> Nafallo: I was contemplating a Natty upgrade so I want a local backup
<Nafallo> bah. telehouse is local enough for me ;-)
<popey> hey czajkowski hows things?
<brobostigon> nos da, sleep well.
<dutchie> night brobostigon
<brobostigon> night dutchie
<gord> i just installed a dvd drive onto my system, how old school!
<jacobw> ping
<mattt> pong
<_H> fitting flooring the kitchen floor with an area of 9.724 m2 and a small bathroom with an area of 2.231 m2 and the hall 10m2 one person on her own for £40? fairor not?
<popey> 40 per hour?
<_H> no
<_H> for the entire job
<popey> how many hours work?
<_H> that's what I am offering
<_H> 2 days if she's slow
<ali1234> i would worry the guy is gonna rob me for that price
<popey> 2 days work for 40 quid!?
<ali1234> it's too cheap, there must be something wrong
 * _H uses work women
<_H> well that's what I am offering her
<popey> you're in the UK right?
<_H> yes
<popey> you're offering to pay someone 40 quid for 2 days work?
<_H> she's german
<popey> at an 8 hour days thats 2.50 an hour
<_H> ie she's efficient
<_H> oh
<popey> for skilled manual labour thats pretty poor
<_H> £50 fairer?
<ali1234> what kind of floor are we talking about here?
<moreati> _H: I would expect to pay more than £200 for a two day job, £80 a day absolute minimum
 * Joeb454 is with moreati on this one
<popey> I'm not good with area, so I can't tell what size you're looking at, but it doesn't sound anywhere near enough for the UK
<ali1234> is it just a roll of lino? or is it the snap lock stuff?
<popey> (which is why I asked where you were)
<_H> £50 is min wage
<_H> and besides I am on min wage
<_H> pay me more and I will pay them more
<moreati> _H: if you can't afford more than that, do it yourself
<ali1234> yeah. £40/8 is £5 an hour
<ali1234> that's if it can be done in 1 day
<ali1234> and that depends what kind of floor it is
<_H> its 10 meters sq of http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20144880 and 10 meters of non slip lino
<_H> or vinyl rather
<ali1234> so both types
<_H> two types of flooring yes
<_H> non slip in the kitchin and bathroom
<ali1234> the lino will be fast, the other stuff will be more fiddly to cut to the right sizes
<ali1234> so i dunno
<popey> _H: do you have the stuff that goes underneath, the liner? and the stuff that goes round the skirting board - for the wooden floor?
<_H> round the skirting board?
<ali1234> you don't have underlay and gripper rods for lino.....
<moreati> _h is this german lady a skilled floorer? Why are you offering an amount rather than her quoting an amount?
<ali1234> if it is there and needs to be removed, that will take a few hours
<_H> its bare flooring no nails or obstructions it is a very simple job
<_H> though the laminate is fiddly
<ali1234> according to google you are supposed to put a sheet of plastic under the laminate as a moisture barrier
<popey> thats what I said
<popey> a liner
<ali1234> i dunno.... seems like this project has a high potential of failure due to nobody knowing what they are doing :/
<popey> heh
<_H> no
<_H> only on concrete
<moreati> I think that depends on the surface: concrete = moisture barrier + insulation; wood = insulation (for thernmal/noise)
<_H> if on wood then a liner is required
<ali1234> anyway, as i origially said, someone who quoted me £40 for this job, i would not trust them in my house
<_H> ok
<_H> :)
<dwatkins> 40 quid?!
<dwatkins> That's not enough for a workman to pop round and unload his tools.
<_H> but if you told them 40 quid and they accepted?
<gord> 40 quid and at christmas :(
<dwatkins> Who is doing the job here, _H? you?
<popey> then I'd wonder what the quality of work would be like
<dwatkins> as popey says
<dwatkins> Perhaps you should start here, _H? http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6735770_lay-linoleum-kitchen-floor.html
<_H> this is sligtly different
<_H> it's INDUSTRIAL strength stuff
<dwatkins> What is?
<_H> http://edinburgh.gumtree.com/edinburgh/61/66336261.html
<_H> that's the add I am responding too
<ali1234> "free consultation" - this means free quote :)
<_H> dwatkins: you know in modern hospitals they have that stuff the vinyl no slip stuff?
<dwatkins> Any quality workperson should provide a free quote.
<dwatkins> _H: I am aware of the flooring used in hospitals, yes
<_H> dwatkins: its that stuff
<Darael> Got a small problem with my wifi.  Network-manager insists the device is not ready.  I know it is, because wicd connects fine.  I've tried stopping wicd before nm starts, etc etc, nm still complains.
<dwatkins> I would hesitate to respond to any advert written entirely in capital letters, and would prefer to go on personal reccomendation or look people up in the local yellow pages, but each to their own.
<dwatkins> _H: are you having it fitted to your home?
<ali1234> what's wrong with all caps? just cos they don't know internet means they can't lay flooring?
<_H> sorry my motherboard is dodgy
<_H> dwatkins: what where you saying?
<dwatkins> ali1234: yeah, fair enough, it just doesn't seem right to me
<_H> ali1234: ?
<ali1234> just talking about ALL CAPS
<_H> YEAH ALL CAPS IS WRONG
<_H> I HATE IT
<_H> lol
<dwatkins> So, is this your home, _H?
<dwatkins> (the one to which the flooring is to be fitted)
<_H> yup
<dwatkins> and I assume you're not fitting it yourself for reaons of not being experienced in such matters, _H
<_H> the reason I have chosen tht vinyl is its safer
<_H> and more hygenic
<_H> yes
 * _H has no tools
<_H> (other than her self)
<dwatkins> Fair enough. My tools are in storage, so I can understand how that's all too possible.
<Darael> Anyone got any experience with radvd?  I've got a HE tunnel up and radvd running, but my other machines don't seem to pick it up.
<dwatkins> So, what was the question?
<_H> dwatkins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/545765/ this read ok or does it have ioerrors for you?
<popey> grrr
<popey> scping files to my server, ssh keeps dropping
<popey> "Write failed: Broken pipe
<popey> nothing in dmesg
<popey> two machines ssh'ed in crap out at the same time
<popey> one is ssh showing top, the other is scp
<mario_the_plumbe> you err have a broken pipe?
<mario_the_plumbe> :P
<popey> heh
<mario_the_plumbe> fozen I see... we get that a lot it's the evil lord ku
<_H> anyone know how to level a floor? I mean I have a kichin that slops to on side...
<ali1234> it involves digging up the whole floor and relaying it
<ali1234> assuming concrete
<_H> ali1234: wooden
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-12
<sammm> Why doesn't Ubuntu have Dolby Headphone support? I want to emulate 7.1 on my headphones on Linux, like I do on Windoze.
<HazRPG> hey guys \o
<HazRPG> anyone around to help me with my sound issues?
<HazRPG> would be much appreciated if someone could advise me as to what I'm doing wrong
<daftykins> HazRPG: wutcha up to?
<kalmantina> hii
<kalmantina> someone can help me
<daftykins> ?
<kalmantina> what is the difference between rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,asyn AND rw,no_root_squash,async
<daftykins> hmm not seen those parameters before
<daftykins> looked them up in "man mount" ?
<kalmantina> i put them in /etc/export
<kalmantina> this is the /etc/export http://pastebin.com/r2vxxbzN
<kalmantina>  this is the error http://pastebin.com/pgvrGWLe
<daftykins> oh right NFS
<daftykins> not used that before, might want to try #ubuntu for someone that might be awake :>
<kalmantina> I try in #NFS but thay tell me "you need to do some more homework"
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> nice people
<kalmantina> he he..
<daftykins> sorry i can't be of any help, gotta head to bed now
<kalmantina> now you understand why Hans Reiser in jail..
<AlanBell> morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning :-)
 * Myrtti prods popey 
<DJones> Morning all
<hoover> morning all
<MooDoo> hello all
<danfish> morning! Last Monday at work for over a month :D
<mattt> danfish: lucky bugger!
 * danfish has an intense loathing of Mondays
<AlanBell> haters gonna hate
<MooDoo> danfish: +1 then again i was working the weekend so not had a nice day in 3
<mattt> http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/haters-gonna-hate-7.jpg?w=500&h=375
<popey> Morning all
<bigcalm> Hola popey
<jpds> popey: Morning
 * popey waves to jpds 
<jpds> This reminds me of a UDS.
<christel> Good morning beauties
<popey> :D
<Guest47021> anyone here working towards a technical degree?
<Guest47021> or has one ?
<czajkowski> aloha
<brobostigon> morning czajkowski
<oimon> ghostwiz_: what do u mean by techniacl degree?
<ghostwiz_> like EE, CS
<oimon> i have maths+CS
<ghostwiz_> something to do with technology or engineering
<ghostwiz_> Well to employer decided to employen
<ghostwiz_> oops
<ghostwiz_> Do employers decided if to employ you based on your grade
<ghostwiz_> for example, someone who has a 61% 2.1 vs someone with a 75% 2.1
<czajkowski> ghostwiz_: some do, or at least ask for your award.
<ghostwiz_> they're both 2.1
<czajkowski> Intel IBM Google all ask
<oimon> experiences may differ wildly, but i've been involved in recruitment process for quite a few years and usually filter the 2:1 and above *from good unis* first
<czajkowski> no they usually ask what award type
<oimon> a 2:2 from a good uni may be better than a 2:1 or 1st from a crummy one
<ghostwiz_> Right I see
<oimon> no one cares about %age , just what the degree certificate says
<oimon> 75% is a 1st
<aquarius> ghostwiz_, and nobody knows what actual score you got; you get a 2.1 or a first or whatever. I don't even know myself what scores I got.
<ghostwiz_> oh right I see
<ghostwiz_> 75% isn't a forst at my uni
<ghostwiz_> haha
<oimon> whut?
<oimon> which uni?
<ghostwiz_> UWE
<oimon> i was top of my year with 75%
<czajkowski> it's not mine either as we go by QCA/GPA so to get a 1:1 you need A!'s from 2nd year onwards till the final exam
<oimon> 40% of my 2nd year went to the degree grade, which sucks a bit when you get to the summer of the final year and getting burned out :(
<ghostwiz_> y first year doesn't count :(
<oimon> then i got a job and never took a break..year out would've been nice :)
<oimon> first year is for work, party and sleep. 2nd year you can only choose 2.
<JamesTait> Buenos días a todos!
<ghostwiz_> I hope I can get a job in the future
<ghostwiz_> the economy doesn't look good
<ghostwiz_> I am willing to travel anywhere
<popey> morning slackers
<hoover> morning
<popey> :D
<bigcalm> I look forward to wearing slacks
<gordonjcp> because frankly seeing you in tights would just be disturbing
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod, prod, prod, prod, prod, hello
<bigcalm> Hi davmor2
<davmor2> morning bigcalm was that your better half with you at sans le noir?
<bigcalm> dans
<bigcalm> No, Hayley had to stay at home
<bigcalm> The 2 ladies in the party were @therealpopey and @christel
<davmor2> bigcalm: ah twas christel then
<bigcalm> Aye
<DJones> bigcalm: Were there any photo's from inside the restaurant, I wasn't expecting any because of the darkness and assuming that flash photography would be banned
<bigcalm> No, no sources of light are allowed
<DJones> I thought that would be the situation
<davmor2> DJones: no you might notice that you have fish and chips from the chippy next door else
<bigcalm> The glowing starter was a hoot
<DJones> davmor2: I've only ever had one meal in "darkness", that was on my honeymoon, romantic meal for two (there's a surprise) on a beach in mexico at about 9pm, sun had gone down, quite dark, only candles for lighting, I nearly threw up when the onion rings I was eating turned out be calamari
<oimon> does it glow when it leaves the other end too?
<DJones> TMI
<bigcalm> popey: are you changing g+ profiles?
<davmor2> bigcalm: that was radioactive sushi from the recent nuclear power plant fallout right?
 * DJones wonders what naturally occuring food colouring glows in the dark
<bigcalm> Bioluminescent scallops iirc. AlanBell will remember more
<bigcalm> DJones: a lot of sea things have natural bioluminescence
<popey> bigcalm: I will when a migration tool appears
<davmor2> DJones: there is also bioluminescent oil from certain fish that you can cook food in and it keeps the glow
<bigcalm> popey: Sounds sensible. g+ was confusing me by suggesting I add people I already have added
<DJones> bigcalm: davmor2: The only fish I eat is battered cod, I've never been a fan of seafood
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> Well, in the dark you don't know what's on your plate
<oimon> DJones: +1
<davmor2> DJones: ditto that and fish finger
<bigcalm> Some people had shark. Wish I'd had it now
<oimon> "fish" finger
<oimon> hmm
<DJones> davmor2: As long as they're cod fish fingers
<davmor2> DJones: we are talking food not scut
<DJones> Heh
<bigcalm> I'm happy to have fish fingers as I have solders with my boiled eggs. It's just a name :)
<oimon> it's strange that people eat sea creatures willingly that bear a similarity to bush-tucker if they lived on land
<bigcalm> Keep an open mind to all yummy things :)
<DJones> I'd agree with that, since I got married, I now eat brocolli and enjoy it :)
<bigcalm> Hahaha
<oimon> radical
<popey> mmmmm fish
<oimon> vegeatables aren't really yummy, though are they?
<popey> some are
<popey> sweet potatoes
<popey> parsnips
<DJones> oimon: They are with beef gravy on
<oimon> and beef on the fork
<bigcalm> Cabbage
<popey> sprouts!
<popey> mmmmm sprouts with bacon
<DJones> Yummy spouts
<bigcalm> All veg are yummy if prepared correctly.
<popey> except celery
<oimon> and served with meat
<popey> celery is the work of the devil
<oimon> celery is nice with turkey and dips
<DJones> Celery with a bit of salt is lovely#
<popey> i could eat roast parsnips on their own
<bigcalm> popey: sprouts are yummy if moved directly from the plate to the bin without passing the mouth
<popey> bleh
<popey> haha
<popey> consensus! We've heard of it!
<bigcalm> :)
<gord> i could eat a giant bowl of sprouts forever, they are wonderful
<bigcalm> I loves me some roast parsnips
<oimon> ewww farty pants
<DJones> One thing I love now is macaroni cheese, my wife does a home made one which tases amazing, all I'd had before was tinned and always smelt as though somebody had already eaten it
<chrisjrob> macaroni cheese cannot be bought or re-heated, it can only be made fresh at home
<chrisjrob> IMHO
<chrisjrob> and I consider myself a connoisseur ;)
<AlanBell> bigcalm: sprouts actually become edible if fried up in bacon
<AlanBell> then throw away the sprouts and eat the bacon
<bigcalm> AlanBell: ooo, wonder if I can recommend this for the 25th
<bigcalm> \o/
<danfish> AlanBell beat me to it!
<DJones> Just mix some spouts and snails together
<bigcalm> Snails are ok, if a little chewy
<DJones> Snails as a food item are just _wrong_
 * chrisjrob agrees with DJones 
<directhex> nothing is forbidden. everything is permitted
 * chrisjrob bans things that create slime as foodstuffs
<popey> directhex: +1
<popey> Eat everything _once_.
<bigcalm> _everything_?
<DJones> And don't eat it a 2nd time once its been regurgitated :)
<directhex> eat everything *twice*. it's too new to form a useful opinion the first time
<popey> My daughter will try just about anything
<popey> my Son wont
<popey> he will probably change tho
<bigcalm> Hayley doesn't like olives and yet she will try one every few years to see if her taste has changed. It never does yet she keeps checking
<gordonjcp> bigcalm: heh
<oimon> i didn't like olives till i used extra virgin olive oil
<bigcalm> She'll happily let me cook with olive oil though
 * mattt is hitting the monday morning brick wall
<davmor2> popey: did you ever decide on a player for Sophie (/me hopes he got the name right)
<popey> yes
<popey> ipod shuffle
<davmor2> popey: fair enough :)
<oimon> do shuffles have screens nowadays?
<oimon> or they are designed for joggers
<bigcalm> I take my joggler out jogging
<smittix> Morning all
<bigcalm> Hullo :)
<smittix> How goes it?
<bigcalm> Swimmingly
<smittix> kool and the gang
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> who's next on the list...
<davmor2> Myrtti: Ah just put me in the naughty column and continue :)
<andylockran> how's things?
<brobostigon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17521020/9-DWP-Social-Security-Benefits-Uprating.pdf  might interest a few people, the proposed benefit rate changes, that were just published.
<awilkins> Just had a thought - would Unity benefit from a "summon window" method ; instead of switching to the workspace with a particular window, summon that window to the workspace you are looking at
<Darael> That actually sounds like a kind of nifty feature for /any/ desktop with workspaces.
<Darael> Personally, I think Compiz could use "move with window to specific workspace" bindings.  It can do "move to specific workspace", and it can do "move one workspace up/down/left/right/next/prev with window", but it can't combine the two.
<Darael> I'd like that because I tend to work on a 9x9 grid, with the workspaces mapped to ctl+alt+numpad.
<oimon> adblock plus: “Allow non-intrusive advertising” option is enabled by default for all users but the ones using privacy filter lists
<oimon> As of Adblock Plus 2.0b.3277
<gordonjcp> Darael: 9x9?
<gordonjcp> o_O
<Darael> gordonjcp: Um, I feel silly.  3x3
<Darael> I feel even sillier that I didn't catch it.
<gordonjcp> Darael: I thought that seemed a bit hardcore
<Darael> Hey, seen what e16 was capable of?  Something ridiculous like 2048 sets of 16x16 each, wasn't it?
<smittix> Does anyone else have ultra slow usb transfer speeds in Ubuntu 11.10?
<gordonjcp> only when I'm using a USB1 hub
<oimon> which shops sell miniatures (alcoholic)?
<gordonjcp> oimon: some "high end" off-licences, whisky shops
<oimon> would supermarkets sell them individually?
<gordonjcp> they might do
<gordonjcp> John Lewis do
<oimon> ok ta
<oimon> maybe waitrose might then
<gordonjcp> yeah that's not a bad idea
<BigRedS_1> asda do, I think
<BigRedS_1> which I always found odd
<Myrtti> tesco had some wines in relatively small bottles
<Daviey> Anyone here using nvidia binary drivers with oneiric?
<popey> yes
<popey> ^ Daviey
<popey> on my mbp
<popey> (which I hate)
<Daviey> popey: good stuff... Is nvidia biary still working with the latest kernel?
<Daviey> binary*
<popey> Linux mbp 3.0.0-14-generic #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 20:28:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<popey> is that latest?
<Daviey> yah
<Daviey> or the same version i have broken nvidia binary.
<popey> I switched from EFI to BIOS mode, so I get nVidia binary 'goodness'
<Daviey> frack.
<Daviey> So it's just me.
<davmor2> Daviey: Nvidia hates you hate it back work for me, oh that and I moved to ATI ;)
<Daviey> hah
<christel> DJones: it was quite painful for us, having to place laptops and mobiles in the lockers before going inside!
<mattt> christel: so no photos then?
 * mattt jokes
<christel> quite :P
<christel> well, they had infrared cameras
<christel> so they could spy on bigcalm attempting to feel up AlanBell
<christel> :o
<christel> (pervs, the lot of them)
<MooDoo> christel: i've just spat out my food thank you very much :p
<christel> "they" being the restaurant
<christel> MooDoo: haha i am sorry!
<MooDoo> :D
<bigcalm> christel: damn right. Maybe I should apply to be freenode staff
<MooDoo> bigcalm: nah thay suck.....pardon the pub
<MooDoo> pun
<MooDoo> oh christel didn't see you there ;)
 * MooDoo waits for the kick/ban :D
<christel> harr harr
<bigcalm> I can vouch for christel and say that she is an angel and a delight to spend time with
<davmor2> christel: why would blind people want to stare at a screen they can't see when they can just stand next to the table and listen in?
<christel> haha
<MooDoo> bigcalm: are you drunk?
<christel> well, the chef and the bar staff and the maitre'd's can see
<christel> also, our waiter ran away
<AlanBell> oh my, what is going on now!
<bigcalm> MooDoo: not right now, not. I did have a skin full after the meal though :D
<christel> so me, doctormo and bigcalm were sat there shouting for him for like 10 mins
<christel> attempting to order more drinks
<Laney> GAU!!!!!!!!!!
<davmor2> christel: now I understand why he ran away :P
<christel> haha
<bigcalm> I was exceedingly pleased that the pub we went to afterwards served ale in proper mugs
<christel> haha
<davmor2> bigcalm: Calling yourself a proper mug is a bit harsh
<bigcalm> Haha
<christel> badumtisch
<christel> davmor2 is my favourite.
<bigcalm> "in" not "to" :P
<MooDoo> christel: davmor2 ?  are you nuts?
<christel> MooDoo: quite possibly!
<MooDoo> :d
<davmor2> christel: I think you meant to say instantrimshot.com
<christel> quite!
<christel> AlanBell: when can we come say hello to your chicks?
<MooDoo> cough splutter
<davmor2> MooDoo: you should know everyone thinks I'm "special" just ask czajkowski
<MooDoo> davmor2: czajkowski doesn't count as she's also special :D
 * davmor2 can't wait for czajkowski to check the channel and read that :D
<DJones> christel: At least they let you put everything in a locker and wasn't like a coat room, ticket number 45 goes missing
<christel> true!
<christel> i had to entrust bigcalm with my locker key mind as i had no pockets
<MooDoo> davmor2: special, spelt "g o r g e o u s"  :)
 * AlanBell checks the chick calendar
<bigcalm> Hehe
<davmor2> christel: Could of been worse it might of been an Alan
<bigcalm> christel: the alternative was amusing
<AlanBell> thursday or friday look good
<christel> darn! the boy child does childminder on a thursday and friday, however, i may grab him early on friday as we have a christmas do thing
<davmor2> christel: You have shattered all my illusions I thought bras had pockets
<christel> davmor2: they were both full(!)
<MooDoo> davmor2: my wife says they do, especially when she goes out, stores lollipops
<davmor2> MooDoo: I was thinking more of the notes that disappear when women have no pocket visible
<MooDoo> davmor2: no idea about that one :d
<bigcalm> !info backup
<lubotu3> Package backup does not exist in natty
<bigcalm> !backup
<lubotu3> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<HoaxKey> Hey all I am trying to add a tool tip to the column header of a column in a grid and cannot see how to do it, any suggestions?
<Darael> We'll need a bit more context than that, HoaxKey - we have no idea what this grid is!
<mattt> hahaha
<mattt> i was just thinking the same
<dogmatic69> wrong chan i would guess
<HoaxKey> loooooooooool
<HoaxKey> failed to join extjs
<HoaxKey> cheers guys :D
<mattt> :)
<gordonjcp> HoaxKey: that would do it
<Darael> .u'i .ua *ahem* I mean, "heh, that explains that"
 * davmor2 tickles MooDoo and czajkowski and runs away
<christel> czajkowski will get you.. you may run but you can't hide from her
<MooDoo> davmor2: i'm bigger than you, pack it in
<davmor2> MooDoo: Nope :P
<MooDoo> davmor2: oi christel get im ;)
<oimon> i wonder how out-of-date my harvest chewee bars need to be before i stop eating them
<oimon> over 3 months out of date already
<davmor2> christel: I'll stop when czajkowski is 100% then she might stand a chance of catching me :)
<christel> hehe
<christel> you won't have long to go!
<MooDoo> davmor2: perhaps you can chase christel in the meantime?
<christel> i think he was running away, not chasing :o
<davmor2> christel: I'm pretty sure I safe as long as I can run faster :)
<jutnux> Afternoon guys.
<christel> ah! but she may secretly be an antelope!
<davmor2> MooDoo: why would I chase christel tickle maybe but not chase that's just wrong
<MooDoo> davmor2: chase, rugby tackle to the floor, then tickle?
<davmor2> MooDoo: No that's just wrong, it'll end in tears and possibly yours for suggesting it
<MooDoo> i can take the pain....just ask them in #likesalotofpainonfridays
<davmor2> MooDoo: so why do you keep complaining when you get the short end of the stick on Fridays E:TOOMUCHPAIN!
<MooDoo> lol
<christel> tickles :(
<davmor2> christel: No don't tickle sad face he may become :) and then how do we do :('s then?
<awilkins> I opened a flapjack that had been in my car for 5 years recently. I didn't eat it. Smelled wrong.
<awilkins> My wife will throw food out the picosecond it goes "out of date"
<dogmatic69> awilkins: that is too late...
<christel> i do that :s
<bigcalm> Tut
<christel> it drives gareth mad
<awilkins> We have this fantastic diagnostic chemical lab attached to our face, specifically tuned for detecting spoilt food, and no-one uses it
<MooDoo> he'll cope
<bigcalm> christel: good enough reason then ;)
<christel> haha
<bigcalm> awilkins: I always sniff the milk (mostly out of habit). Even on the day of purchase
<awilkins> She threw out a bottle of worcestershire sauce once... I had specifically bought the largest bottle I could find, because it gets better with age
<awilkins> All that maturing time wasted :-(
<bigcalm> Oh my :(
<bigcalm> That's just wrong!
<awilkins> I'd had that sauce since uni
<bigcalm> WS should have no date on it. Same way that wine doesn't
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: my gf looks at me strange when i open a new milk and give it a sniff
<bigcalm> :)
<DJones> Somebody from work bought some whisky the other week from waitrose, it'd been reduced to half price because it was near to its use by/sell by date..... Doesn't whisky mature the older it is
<dogmatic69> nothing beats sour milk first thing in the morning
<awilkins> Yes
<bigcalm> In a cask, yes
<dogmatic69> DJones: not when its bottled
<Darael> DJones: Alcohol only really matures in a cask.  Once it's bottled, age makes little difference.
<davmor2> dogmatic69: you need help
<awilkins> The bottle life is basically infinite anyway
<awilkins> Well, long
<awilkins> We have whisky we bought on our honeymoon
<jutnux> My mum throws away mouldy bread
<jutnux> Even if there is just a little bit
<bigcalm> So will I
<dogmatic69> only thing that will happen to spirits is the good parts (alcohol) evaporates
<bigcalm> If there's one spot of blue mould on a loaf, the whole thing goes
<awilkins> I always buy the wine that's on the yellow label on the grounds that it's ready to drink now..
<dogmatic69> jutnux: one tiny green spot and its in the bin
<DJones> Thats hwat I'd have expected though with whisky, it doesn't exactly go off if its 6 months older than its date
<awilkins> I pick out a fair margin AROUND the green spot
<awilkins> The green patch is just the fruiting body, there are plenty of hyphae under the surface
<bigcalm> There will be mould spoors in the rest of the bag. It has to go
<bigcalm> Cheese is meant to be mouldy though :)
<Darael> ITYM spores, bigcalm.  Spoors are something altogether different.
<dogmatic69> i dont understand people that pay for and eat cheese that has gone off (blue cheese)...
<bigcalm> Darael: it's possible but I don't care enough ;)
<awilkins> Spoor is poop (specifically poop you are using to track an animal)
<awilkins> Blue cheese is an acquired taste. I only acquire it after a few beers, a slap up dinner, and a large brandy.
<awilkins> On the occasion, was in a casino - casino restaurants are ace - really cheap because they want to reap your cash on the tables.
<christel> casinos are bad
<christel> i lose so much money whenever i go
<awilkins> Excellent salad, rump of lamp, dessert and a huge cheeseboard, £13 a head
<awilkins> I think I gambled the complimentary £5 chip they gave us with the package
<jutnux> I never used to like Soya milk, but I drank so much of it in the end I don't really notice.
<awilkins> lamb, not lamp
<jutnux> Stupid lactose intolerance, glad I can drink normal cows milk now though.
<Myrtti> popey: ♥
<popey> hmm?
 * awilkins wonders if lactose intolerance is linked to geekiness ; had never considered it before watching Big Bang Theory
<jutnux> awilkins: Mine seemed to go away.
<awilkins> jutnux, People with secondary lactose intolerance can retrain their intestines to make lactase again
<awilkins> (some)
<jutnux> Oh. Sweet! It has left me with some other things though.
<s-fox> Hello.
<MooDoo> hello s-fox how the devil are you?
<s-fox> Breathing. You?
<MooDoo> s-fox: barely that
<MooDoo> lo
<MooDoo> s-fox: so what's up with ya?
<s-fox> MooDoo,  It is december. lol
<MooDoo> s-fox: not your cup of tea?
<s-fox> Everyone has to pretend to be happy. Its depressing. ;)
<MooDoo> s-fox: so don't pretend ;)
<MooDoo> s-fox: :p
<gordonjcp> bugrit
<s-fox> +1 gord
<s-fox> +1 gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> so I'm going down to London on Wednesday, but apparently $work has already organised a hotel
<gordonjcp> *and* the boss's son is coming with me, ostensibly to help with the driving
<jutnux> So much revision needing to be done :-(
<czajkowski> gordonjcp: is this good or bad
<gordonjcp> czajkowski: well he drives like an idiot
<gordonjcp> and he's the most boring mindless arse it's ever been my profound misfortune to be stuck with
<czajkowski> lovely
<mgdm> gordonjcp: you drive, you control stereo, you put on Future Sound of London?
<jutnux> gordonjcp: Pull out the HDSPA and talk to us ;)
<jutnux> the phone with HDSPA*
<gordonjcp> jutnux: well yeah
<jutnux> what is up with me :0*
<jutnux> :-(
<gordonjcp> mgdm: also part of the plan
<gordonjcp> actually I'm going to download a couple of eps of Book of the Week from Radio 4
<jutnux> Can't stand boring people
<gordonjcp> oooh actually
<gordonjcp> I *can* get out to Farnham
<gordonjcp> 'cos I can get John to drive me
<jutnux> Anyone doing anything unusual for christmas this year?
<s-fox> Finding a bar and staying in it? :)
<gordonjcp> finding a new girlfriend and staying in... no, that's against channel guidelines
<jutnux> Haha.
<jutnux> All bars near me are closed (not that I could buy anything from them, alcohol wise).
<christel> haha
<christel> gordonjcp: yes! make him drive you to farnham
<christel> i'll make AlanBell do an extra happy hour, just for you!
<bigcalm> o.O
<christel> (it'll be extra happy, see?)
<christel> o.O's bigcalm
<Dave2> ö
<bigcalm> Eep
<christel> Dave2: yesyes.
<AlanBell> Wednesday, hmm, working in Basingstoke, but should be back for pub o clock
<christel> \o/
<awilkins> Bars? At Christmas?
 * awilkins shudders
<awilkins> Although the last time I went on a pub crawl you could still smoke in a pub
<jutnux> You can if you go in the smoking area ;)
 * awilkins avoids
<christel> ooh AlanBell, we should do a pubcrawl, i havent done a proper pubcrawl for aaages
<jutnux> I fail to see the point in smoking. Could anyone here (if they smoke) tell me why they do? Just wondering :-)
<jutnux> I live in an area where teenage pregnancy, unemployment, drugs and smoking is high for 13 year olds - so I see it a lot.
<jutnux> Why is my grammar so bad tonight, I apologise!
<Darael> I don't smoke, but the majority of those I was at VIth form with for the last two years do.  Most of them seem to do it as a social activity.
<jutnux> Meh
<jutnux> I don't care what other people do as long as it doesn't affect anyone else.
 * AlanBell checks calendar for Thursday
<AlanBell> pubcrawl looks feasible, I wonder if popey can come out to play
<Darael> Which is to say, just about nothing so long as they have anybody who cares at all about them, since even doing nothing would affect /them/.
<Darael> No, jutnux?
<awilkins> I tried it once when I was about 21
<awilkins> One puff, that is
<awilkins> I didn't see anything special about it
<popey> uhm
<jutnux> Darael, you know what I meant - I hope.
<awilkins> Although recently I've been wondering if getting a nicotine inhaler or electronic cigarette would assist concentration
<AlanBell> popey: wondering about Farnham on Wednesday night is the plan so far
<Darael> jutnux: I appreciate the sentiment, but I also know that one can find harm to someone if one follows /any/ action far enough.
<AlanBell> wandering even
<awilkins> My father was unable to give up permanently, even after they drained a pint of fluid out of his chest cavity
<Darael> s/know/suspect/
<awilkins> That turned out to be the pancreatitis from his chronic boozing though :-S
<jutnux> Darael: Yes, I agree.
<popey> AlanBell: this wednesday
<jutnux> In 3 years I'll have to come to one ;)
<popey> ?
<AlanBell> popey: yeah, day after tomorrow
 * jutnux has tea, be back soon.......
<popey> maybe
<popey> need to check with moonbase alpha
<bigcalm> Oh, I see a new meeting date has been arranged. Will we remember? ;)
<DJones> A thursday at 12:00, thats an unusual time
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> the idea is to get different people along, there are some who can't sit on IRC in the evening
<DJones> Is that using the idea that people are more likely to be around and not doing something productive
<DJones> most of us will be in work/college, so not being productive :)
<bigcalm> DJones: shhh, stop describing my daily irc activity
<DJones> bigcalm: I was just talking about me
<DJones> But using the "us" to not draw attention to myself
<AlanBell> DJones: well I don't know if it is more people, but it might be different people, so if we keep shuffling it about a bit there will be more people involved in total
<bigcalm> Good thinking
<DJones> AlanBell: Its a good iea, I think its more likely to bring in more people, evenings do seem to have gotten quiet on IRC lately
<DJones> s/iea/idea
<Darael> Thursday at noon UTC... why, that puts it at 17:30 IST, conveniently in the evening for me to drop in!
<czajkowski> aloha
<jutnux> czajkowski: \o
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod
 * czajkowski glares at MooDoo and davmor2 special eh lads
 * christel tickles laura
<christel> hullu my pretty
<davmor2> czajkowski: I didn't say you were special I argued that you'd beat him for that I said I was special :P
<czajkowski> christel: darling how are you
<gord> i'm special :(
<davmor2> no gord the term was "Special"
<christel> czajkowski: not at all bad! :)
<davmor2> christel: but by the sounds of picking on bigcalm not all good either infact part evil Muhahahahahahaha!
<christel> oh, he is for picking on i believe
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Nicholas Skaggs Joining The Canonical Community Team - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/12/nicholas-skaggs-joining-the-canonical-community-team/
 * bigcalm eyes up christel
<christel> :P
<s-fox> Time to go. Goodbye.
<jutnux> \o s-fox
<jutnux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LjxaK-dVugs
<jutnux> http://youhavedownloaded.com
<popey> heh, seen that in numerous IRC channels now
<Azelphur> popey: the funny part is it says it has no records on me :D
<Azelphur> popey: or any records for my static IP on the previous ISP I used xD
<Darael> I think they have a list of torrents, and they grab the list of IPs in the swarm for those torrents from maybe four or five trackers.  The result is that they miss a lot.
<jutnux> If you use the bay where the pirates lounge then you wont be on there. They gave up on trackers a longggggggg tiem ago.
<jutnux> I think they use DHT now
<Darael> DHT rather requires that one is using a tracker for at least one torrent, in order to discover another peer and thus get ahold of the hash table.  No?
<jutnux> I have no idea.
<davmor2> czajkowski: by the way Hello
 * czajkowski kicks davmor2 on her way out 
<czajkowski> toodles my dear : )
<davmor2> czajkowski: you can't good you only just got here
<jutnux> czajkowski: How do you actually pronounce your nick?
<czajkowski> Chi Kov Ski
<jutnux> Ah thanks
<jutnux> Whenever I see it I keep running through my head how to pronounce it.
<czajkowski> it's just like the russian Tchaikovsky
<davmor2> jutnux: I'll tell you really czajkowski is pronounced OI!
<jutnux> The composer?
<davmor2> jutnux: that's the one
<czajkowski> jutnux: aye
<czajkowski> http://www.bfi.org.uk/whatson/bfi_southbank/events/previews_in_conversation/look_around_you_robert_popper_peter_serafinowicz  looking forward to this
<Paul2> hello
<Paul2> I know ubuntu have experience of running irc meetings. any comments/advice/whatever. wiki.ubuntu doesnt have much on the acutally running of them instead of the minutes
<davmor2> Paul2: how do you mean?
<Paul2> how do you stop a dozen people all chatting at once? I supose liberal use of mute etc
<gordonjcp> Paul2: same way you do in a physical meeting
<AlanBell> hi Paul2, we have a guide that might help
<Paul2> I saw there was that bot. I guess that helps
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/Meeting/Guidelines
<Paul2> Still doesn't stop distractions, tangents, bikeshedding etc
<AlanBell> yeah, that is the chair's job
<AlanBell> like in real life
<Paul2> fair enough :)
<AlanBell> the chair is responsible for timekeeping and keeping people focussed
<Paul2> well it seemed to work well enough in real life. Now just got to apply it to IRC.
<AlanBell> you need to have an agenda, and a chair
<Paul2> Just concerned that people who actually turn up in real life have made a commitment in time and effort to be there and get something done. Whereas anyone can join IRC and put their 5000 word 2pence into the convo
<Paul2> we'll see how it goes :)
<AlanBell> you can mute people if they are disruptive, or let them rant away, the nice thing is that someone trying to dominate a conversation can't actually stop anyone else from saying stuff
<AlanBell> whereas they can in real life
<Paul2> in real life you sigh loudly and offer to get a round in, ignoring that person. :D
<Paul2> but cheers :)
<jutnux> Can anyone join the Ubuntu meetings?
<Azelphur> yep
<AlanBell> jutnux: most global teams meet in the #ubuntu-meeting channel, we have the #ubuntu-uk-meeting channel for our meetings
<jutnux> Oh right, cool.
<AlanBell> and yeah, everyone is welcome to both
<jutnux> Will have to sit in on one everyday.
<AlanBell> !fridge
<lubotu3> The Fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ meeting calendars here
<MartijnVdS> People who hang out on there are fridge magnets?
<daubers> Evening
<jutnux> daubers \o
<MartijnVdS> \o
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS: that seems only logical
 * daubers waits for the toad in the hole to cook \o/
 * MartijnVdS learned some Cisco stuff today
<MartijnVdS> "Turn off port security"
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Cisco stuff is a little odd
<MartijnVdS> daubers: I see the point of "port security" (maximum number of MACs per switch port)
<MartijnVdS> but not when I'm trying to install access points :)
<MartijnVdS> "Why does only the first client get an IP?)
<jacobw> Ergh
<MartijnVdS> jacobw: my thoughts exactly :)
<mgdm> MartijnVdS: heh heh, seen that
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: it's very confusing.. and the guy who manages the ciscos wasn't on-site
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: also, the server room has no 3g/gsm coverage 8-(
<mgdm> bah
 * mgdm did a CCNA a few years ago
<mgdm> every now and again, it becomes useful
<Dave2> do they teach you how to use IOS?
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: I can imagine
<mgdm> Yes
<mgdm> I'm slightly surprised Cisco didn't react a bit more when Apple decided on that name
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: IBM didn't respond to PS2 either
 * daubers had a CCNA until recentl
<daubers> y
<daubers> mgdm, thry did, apple licence it I think
<Dave2> Especially after the whole iPhone thing.
<jutnux> Anyone here have a system76 machine?
<MarquessDeBonBon> Dave2, my old friend.
<MartijnVdS> ooh new Infinitte Monkey Cage
<jutnux> Hello MarquessDeBonBon \o
<MarquessDeBonBon> Anybody watching the Man Shitty - Chelski game?
<jacobw> TIMC is great :)
<jutnux> What is the score so far MarquessDeBonBon?
<MarquessDeBonBon> 0 - 0
<MarquessDeBonBon> Though to be fair the match hasn't started yet.
<jutnux> Oh, HAHAHHA.
<jacobw> jutnux: they're well priced even cosidering the cost to ship them to the UK
<jutnux> I thought they seemed a little expensive.
<jutnux> Might have to look again.
<jacobw> jutnux: you can get a machine equivilent to a £1500 thinkpad for £800
<jacobw> jutnux: that's including shipping
 * jutnux has a look
<jutnux> So you can
<jutnux> Woah
<jutnux> 16gb machine
<jutnux> i7 quad core
<jutnux> £723
<MartijnVdS> cheap
<jutnux> Indeed
<jutnux> Definitely getting my next machine off of there
<jutnux> if I don't build it myself
<MarquessDeBonBon> i7 quad-core = huge waste of money unless you're transcoding.
<MarquessDeBonBon> A quad-core i5 is as fast in all but a few niche tasks.
<jutnux> Umhm.
<jutnux> I don't think I'd need 16gb of ram either
<jutnux> 8gb would be fine
<jacobw> someone on #ubuntu-uk saying you can have too much computing power?
<jacobw> this is odd
<MarquessDeBonBon> jacobw: he's obviously trying to run Unity.
<jacobw> haha
<davmor2> bar them kick them off the channel now
<MarquessDeBonBon> For that he needs 8x Westmere-EX 10-core CPUs with 384gb of RAM and 4x GTX 580s all submerged in LN2..
<jutnux> Hahaha.
<jutnux> Take it you both dislike Unity ;)
 * DJones o ps up & kicks jacobw :)
<MarquessDeBonBon> Careful
<MarquessDeBonBon> jutnux = Mark Shuttleworth
<DJones> For suggesting that unity won't run on a 386SX
<MarquessDeBonBon> Won't it? :o
<Darael> It probably will, but that's not to say it'll run usably fast.
<jutnux> Hahaha.
<MarquessDeBonBon> 16gb of RAM is overkill. I built a 12gb system a year ago, and I rarely use even 6gb.
<ali1234> none of ubuntu will run on even a i586 machine
<jacobw> 8gb of ram sounds ridiculous enough to me
<DJones> Only with a user upgrade to control the system upgrade
<Darael> ali1234: A fair point, that, actually.
<MarquessDeBonBon> 8gb means you never have to swap to disk.
<ali1234> currently using 14 of 16GB here
<MarquessDeBonBon> ali1234, doing what?
<jutnux> What are you running o.0
<DJones> Must say, my 4gb machine has never used swap even transcodeing video
<ali1234> firefox
<MarquessDeBonBon> Hahaha
<Darael> The more RAM one has, the more swap is necessary if one wishes to hibernate at any point.
<MarquessDeBonBon> I was about to say the most memory-hungry app I run is Firefox.
<jutnux> HAHHAHAHAH
<DJones> ali1234: thats what you get trying to cache google.com :)
<jutnux> Got to love Chromium
<MarquessDeBonBon> Firefox routinely uses 2gb on my Windows machine.
 * jacobw doesn't love chromium
<davmor2> no thunderbird makes firefox look like a rank amateur
<MarquessDeBonBon> Even the likes of Skyrim (I play on High, 2560x1440) only use 1gb.
<ali1234> transcoding doesn't use ram, neither does games
<MarquessDeBonBon> ...
<ali1234> whtat uses up ram is badly coded programs that try to reimplement swap memory and disc caching
<MarquessDeBonBon> I'll tell you what uses RAM: databases.
<MarquessDeBonBon> And games...
<davmor2> transcoding and and games use CPU time not so much memory
<jacobw> and ewes :p
<MarquessDeBonBon> Transcoding not so much since it's all done on the graphics card or GPU now.
<ali1234> lolno
<davmor2> jussi: you there?
<MarquessDeBonBon> Do you know what QuickSync is? Probably not.
<MarquessDeBonBon> There's also Badaboom.
 * jacobw ponders another episode of 'house' vs studying python
<ali1234> none of that stuff works on linux
<DJones> jacobw: Having seen an occasional episode of House, I'd say studying python wins
<ali1234> if you install a patched mplayer you can get h264 playback in hardware on nvidia
<davmor2> MarquessDeBonBon: I'm assuming those are Windows apps
<ali1234> that's about it
<MarquessDeBonBon> davmor2: yes.
<popey> ali1234: didnt think you needed patched mplayer
<popey> I dont use patched mplayer here for it, just install libvdpau
<ali1234> the one in the repos only does mpeg2 last time i checked
<ali1234> ie dvd
<popey> i have done it recently on my revo
<popey> 11.10
<ali1234> well that's progress at least
<davmor2> night all
<zleap> hi
<gord> mplayer has done h264 vdpau support for a long long time
<zleap> I have just tried to install the foomatic-db package and clicking apply it wants to Remove Ubuntu-desktop
<jutnux> Procrastination :-(
<zleap> ?
<MartijnVdS> gord: va-api > vdpau imho
<MartijnVdS> gord: as it also works on other chips than nvidia
<gord> MartijnVdS, i don't care, i only get nvidia ;)
<MartijnVdS> I'm never buying nvidia every again :)
<gord> everything else is terrible, bad drivers, bad chips. ew.
<ali1234> nvidia drivers are pretty bad
<MartijnVdS> Intel's are the least worst
<gord> i work with these drivers every day, i fight with them. nvidia works 99% of the time how you expect, the rest are terrible
<gord> intel among the worst offenders, just because they are open source doesn't mean they are good
<gord> intel flat out lie
<MartijnVdS> gord: except when you're a user and not a 3d/gl dev
<ali1234> why is unity-2d so much faster on nvidia then?
<MartijnVdS> gord: nvidia and ati break on EVERY upgrade
<gord> well that will depend on your chipset and system, but unity-2d uses 2d acceleration so i would expect it to be rather nippy
<ali1234> every time i click on the spread in unity i get a 5 second delay
<ali1234> and dragging windows is really laggy too
<jutnux> Works fine for me
<jacobw> 1 datapoint
<ali1234> popey: what energy monitor do you have?
<mgdm> o_O
<bigcalm> mgdm: I did a horrible thing. IRC bot in PHP
<mgdm> bigcalm: you're not the first :)
<mgdm> not that that makes it less evil
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> I'm proud of my little achievement. At least it was a learning experience
<mgdm> wotsit do?
<bigcalm> !info tig
<tig> Info about tig: Twitter IRC Gateway. Written by bigcalm in PHP. Modular addons are welcome.
<lubotu3> tig (source: tig): ncurses-based Git repository browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-2 (natty), package size 204 kB, installed size 528 kB
<bigcalm> Haha
<mgdm> hehe
<bigcalm> The original intention was for it to gate tweets for various minecraft people to #ubuntu-uk-minecraft. The bot I was using (written by dg in perl) didn't handle IRC and Twitter hickups very well, so decided to write my own
<gord> think i figured out a new drinking game, watch a bbc nature documentary, drink whenever you see an ubuntu release. this may explain why its not precice penguin, we would all die from alcohol poisoning
<bigcalm> In the process of writing it, I found the best way was to make it modular. Thus it now also does factoids
<bigcalm> !info popey
<tig> Info about popey: (born January 8, 1935) was one of the most popular American singers of the 20th century. A cultural icon, he is widely known by the single name Elvis. He is often referred to as the "King of Rock and Roll" or simply "the King".
<lubotu3> Package popey does not exist in natty
<bigcalm> gord: you just want an excuse for a drink ;)
<gord> always
<gord> have you seen how many penguins are in frozen planet though? its a lot
<bigcalm> Tesco are selling a lovely mulled ginger wine. Might have me another glass tonight
<bigcalm> Bottle doesn't last long, good job it's only 2.99
<bigcalm> I might have to add cowsay to tig next
<bigcalm> Wow...
<bigcalm> cowsay -l | grep -v "^Cow" | sed -e "s% %\n%g" | sed -e "s%\(.*\)%cowsay -f \1 Now I am a \1%" | sh | less
<bigcalm> !learn cowsay = cowsay -l | grep -v "^Cow" | sed -e "s% %\n%g" | sed -e "s%\(.*\)%cowsay -f \1 Now I am a \1%" | sh | less
<tig> I now know that cowsay = cowsay -l | grep -v "^Cow" | sed -e "s% %\n%g" | sed -e "s%\(.*\)%cowsay -f \1 Now I am a \1%" | sh | less
<lubotu3> bigcalm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tig> This information can be retrieved with: !info cowsay
<tig> If you need to remove it, use: !forget cowsay
<bigcalm> !info cowsay
<tig> Info about cowsay: cowsay -l | grep -v "^Cow" | sed -e "s% %\n%g" | sed -e "s%\(.*\)%cowsay -f \1 Now I am a \1%" | sh | less
<lubotu3> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-3 (natty), package size 19 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Azelphur> bigcalm: what does all that do? :P
<bigcalm> Azelphur: install cowsay and find out :)
<Azelphur> :P
<bigcalm> It's safe
<Azelphur> indeed, :D
<AlanBell> just found a coil of solder from Tandy, 40% lead
<exobuzz> AlanBell, good for the brain
<gordonjcp> AlanBell: ah, the good stuff
<gordonjcp> I wonder when the environmental lobby are going to get round to banning lead-free solder?
<AlanBell> window 56
<bigcalm> That's a lot of windows
<AlanBell> wasn't the highest either
<bigcalm> Oh my
<AlanBell> top score right now is my aquarius window at number 70
<AlanBell> or bottom score, depending on how you look at it
<ubuntubhoy> I do well to remember 7 windows, never mind 70
<Laney> adv_windowlist \o/
<funkyHat> I have bindings for windows up to 100
<funkyHat> Highest window right now is 67 though (and there are a lot of gaps)
<jacobw> what are you talking about?
<AlanBell> jacobw: irssi window numbers (it is an IRC client)
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-13
<jacobw> oh
<bigcalm> christel: http://8tracks.com/smurph/all-i-want-for-christmas-is-dubstep
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] Community Management Crib Notes: A New Era Of Community Management - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/13/community-management-crib-notes-a-new-era-of-community-management/
<danfish> good morning
<danfish> tad stormy here
<TheOpenSourcerer> Indeed danfish https://twitter.com/#!/opensourcerer/status/146494548904906752 indeed...
<danfish> ooh, unfortunate
<danfish> I think I'll spend the morning Christmas shopping
 * danfish fires up amazon :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol - I'm off to High Wycombe shortly. Talking vtiger CRM...
<popey> Morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> \o/ popey
<popey> going to make http://www.slowcookerclub.com/recipes/beef/awesome-chili-con-carne.html today i think
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Jono Bacon] LoCo Council Goings On In 12.04 - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/13/loco-council-goings-on-in-12-04/
<TheOpenSourcerer> Looks like a good recipe for a slow cooker popey - not used one since my first house (~20yr ago) myself though.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Gosh - in fact ~25yr ago.
<TheOpenSourcerer> My endowment policy matures next year IIRC.
<christel> bigcalm: \o/
<christel> morning popey, TheOpenSourcerer :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hi christel
<AlanBell> morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning AlanBell
<christel> morning AlanBell :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hmm traffic sounds a bit pants this morning. Wondering whether to go M3-M25-M40 to High-Wycombe or go "off-piste" and through Bracknell/Maidenhead cross-country...
<christel> do you save much/if any time on going M25/M40? (under normal traffic conditions)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Yeah - about 1/2hr according to the big G
<TheOpenSourcerer> And it is only marginally longer, e.g. ~2 miles
<czajkowski> aloha
<christel> *nod* i am trying to think how long it used to take to drive to beaconsfield back when i frequently did that, but i want to say it only took about 40mins and that i went through slough (so heading reading direction i guess) but its been a few years and i must be mistaken if the M25 route can save you 40mins! :)
<christel> er 30mins
 * TheOpenSourcerer ducks in case czajkowski is in "one-of-those-moods".
<christel> (i have very selective memory and an irrational fear of driving on the motorway, well, driving in the uk, but motorway most of all)
<TheOpenSourcerer> christel: Go on a Speed Awareness Course. Motorways are almost infinitely safer than other roads.
<TheOpenSourcerer> ~70% of all accidents occur in urban (30mph) areas. 26% on Rural and 4% on Motorways.
<christel> see, i learned to drive in norway, in a small town by the arctic circle -- i could drive for four hours and meet 3 cars in that time -- then i moved here and through some bizarre fuckedupness on my part managed to set off in the wrong direction from a service station on the M62
<TheOpenSourcerer> Deaths are: ~30%, ~69% and ~4% respectively.
<christel> luckily it was 6 am and it went fine and i managed to turn around
<christel> but it scared me senseless
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol
<christel> i think i really need to take some lessons to get my confidence back *and* get used to this whole "wrong side of the car/road" thing -- i try to avoid driving as much as i can, and when i have to i end up opening the door instead of changing gears! :)
<christel> and if anyone is in the car with me they end up screaming at me that i am "WAY TOO BLOODY CLOSE TO THE CURB" (tsk!)
<christel> i am a really rubbish (as in lacking in confidence) driver since moving here :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Oh man. 1trillion fps camera: chime.in/user/Bill/chime/83832090542510080
<TheOpenSourcerer> See light "moving"
<czajkowski> TheOpenSourcerer: nope am ok and never in a mood with you, davmor2 and MooDoo is another matter
<DJones> mORNING ALL
<TheOpenSourcerer> See Johnny has hung up his boots :-(
<christel> czajkowski: you will be pleased to know that david has learned to say "rugby"
<christel> (well, it's more like "rubby" but the sentiment is there)
<czajkowski> whooo
<czajkowski> christel: unless he plans to be a ruby developer at which point all is list
<czajkowski> *lost
<christel> hehe
<czajkowski> christel: danfish is orgnaising an Ubuntu rugby meet up in the new year
<christel> czajkowski: i think the childminder takes him to the rugby club, and our neighbours are like involved with it, so now when he sees tina or tim he points at them and goes "RUBBY RUBBY" (bless)
<czajkowski> awww cute
<christel> it is a bit! :)
<christel> i have made the executive decision to take him to rugby tots when he hits 2, however it appears the closest one is guildford
<czajkowski> that is a bit of a treck
<hoover> good morning all
<christel> yeah, i'm not sure why noone more local does it
<czajkowski> whoo a week to go to ireland :D
<TheOpenSourcerer> And the weather is getting much worse...
<christel> :D
<TheOpenSourcerer> Think you'll be havign some fun travelling czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> TheOpenSourcerer: nope weatherforecsat looks good
<czajkowski> no snow
<czajkowski> I just need to remember next week to get up and get train to heathrow and not gatwick like I usually do
<daubers> uhhhh... are we one of the teams being twinned?
<daubers> ah, no :)
<daubers> </sigh of relief>
<czajkowski> daubers: aye ye are
<DJones> teams twinned?
<czajkowski> daubers: aye 5 approved teams have been selected to twin with an unapproved team to help them grow
<czajkowski> learn about locoteams and how they are organised and help them in the ubuntu community
<DJones> czajkowski: Is there a mailing list post or web link about it
<bigcalm> christel: thought you might like to start your day with a little wub
<bigcalm> Morning peeps :)
<christel> bigcalm: aye! i love starting my day with some wub wub wub :D
<daubers> czajkowski: We are being twinned? Looking at the blueprint I didn't think we where....
<daubers> <confused>
<mrevell> Goodly morning
<christel> morning matthew :)
<DJones> daubers: Have you got a link to the blueprint docs for that
<daubers> DJones: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-lococouncil
<DJones> Thanks
<czajkowski> DJones: we're working on the blog post this week and mailing the unapproved teams
<daubers> Although I might be misreading it
<czajkowski> bugs have been created for the approved teams and the team contacts aka AlanBell have been added to them
<AlanBell> I have
<AlanBell> dunno who we are twinning with though
<popey> \o/ loco twinning
<DJones> Its a great idea
<czajkowski> it was popeys ideas before he left
<czajkowski> so this cycle we're trying it out with 10 teams 5 approved and 5 unapproved
<bigcalm> I thought towns in europe were twinned so that they didn't attack each other after ww2?
<daubers> So.... does this mean we have to start being more active again? :p
 * daubers obviously hasn't been keeping up very well with the Ubuntu news recentlt
<DJones> daubers: You're going to have to learn another foreign language
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<daubers> DJones: There's a redundant "nother" in that sentence
<DJones> daubers: I thought you may be better at foreign languages than me and could have known a 2nd one
<daubers> DJones: I speak 2 languages, English and bad English
<czajkowski> it's too early for ye lot this morning
<czajkowski> shhh go back to sleep
<DJones> zzzzz
<DJones> Don't tempt me
<daubers> Is there anything known on how this stuff will work yet? Or is it all a bit fuzzy?
<christel> popey: did you request permission to pubcrawl? :)
<popey> I did not christel, when is it again?
<czajkowski> daubers: blog post to follow but we have some ideas
<christel> czajkowski: make sure to twin us with someone we wont play in the rugby yeah?
<christel> popey: i think alan suggested wednesday (tomorrow? or did he mean next wednesday?)
<czajkowski> christel: you mean beat ye,...... that's kinda hard :p
<czajkowski> *ducks*
<christel> czajkowski: :P
<popey> no idea
<DJones> Maybe Ireland could be twinned with Wales :)
<czajkowski> wilkinson has retired from international
<czajkowski> DJones: wales is part of the UK loco.
<daubers> czajkowski: I'll keep an eye out for it :)
<DJones> True, I wasn't thinking like that, definately too early for me
 * daubers might end up experimenting with OpenGL in python tonight
<AlanBell> christel: popey: I think the pub was suggested by gordonjcp who is popping down from Scotland tomorrow
<popey> oooh
<bigcalm> Lock up your radios
<popey> There are now 8 computers on my desk. This is ridiculous.
<popey> well, 9 if you include a kindle
<daubers> I have a kindle related conundrum
<ali1234> are you counting smartphones in that?
<daubers> Using my tax refund (WOOOOOOOOO), should I buy a) a kindle, or b) a DSO quad?
<popey> there's no smartphone on my desk, but yeah, I should do
<bigcalm> Is that a bike?
<daubers> bigcalm: A pocket sized digital oscilloscope
<bigcalm> How sweet
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<popey> Good morning JamesTait
<andylockran> morning all!
<andylockran> popey, JamesTait
<czajkowski> popey: you have too many toys!
<popey> I do.
<Myrtti> I think Google+ Secret Santa needs more Britons
<popey> is that still going?
<Myrtti> stupid Americans are afraid of amazon.co.uk
<DJones> daubers: Kobo Touch rather than a kindle :)
<Myrtti> popey: well atleast amazon.co.uk claims that six days of Christmas shopping left
<bigcalm> I'm only allowed 1 free repo on github?
 * bigcalm scratches his head
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: you want pvt repos?
<gord> that doesn't sound right
<dogmatic69> open source are free, can make as many as you want
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: I currently run my own svn server and I want to put a project out for people to join in on. Seems I already have a repo on github from long ago
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: open ones are free, I have about 30 repos on my account
<dogmatic69> moving to git is the way forward btw ;)
<bigcalm> Then I'm not understanding the github interface :)
<dogmatic69> i find it a bit confusing too, been using it for 2 years :/
<gord> i have learnt how to get a projects git address from github, so i just run in, grab it and get out
<bigcalm> I don't see the option to add a new public repo
<bigcalm> Typing in the URL /repositories/new worked
<bigcalm> But couldn't find a link otherwise
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: click dashboard at the top
<dogmatic69> then on the right just above your list of repos is new repo
<christel> AlanBell: what time are we expecting gordonjcp to arrive? :)
<bigcalm> Does it take a while for newly added files to appear in github?
<bigcalm> Ah
<bigcalm> I need to commit before pushing
<bigcalm> https://github.com/bigcalm/Twitter-IRC-Gateway
<AlanBell> christel: I have no idea
<gord> hehe yes you do bigcalm, yes you do
<bigcalm> gord: svn is much simpler for my little brain :)
<bigcalm> Now, my project uses 2 files from another github repo. I haven't included them in my repo yet, wondering what the accepted method is
<dogmatic69> git submodules
<JamesTait> The menu in the upper-right corner, where we find Update Manager and Shutdown and such-like. Is that the Session Indicator?
<dogmatic69> git submodule add <repo_url> path/to/where/it/goes
<JamesTait> I ask because it's not present on my machine after upgrading to Precise and I want to file a bug.
<MooDoo> morning all
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: repo_url being git://github.com/foo/bar.git ?
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: you want the public address, so its https://something last time i checked
<dogmatic69> if you open the repo in question the url is at the top
<dogmatic69> just above the files list
<bigcalm> It is, but there is a git option for the URL as well
<bigcalm> I'll use the https version
<dogmatic69> there is ssh, http, read only
<dogmatic69> either http or read only will work for you
<dogmatic69> ssh will not allow others to check the submodules out
<bigcalm> You need to run this command from the toplevel of the working tree.
<bigcalm> That's annoying
<dogmatic69> yep
<dogmatic69> its once of thing
<bigcalm> Found that I can use the git:// url
<dogmatic69> yep, just saw that is the read only url
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: i made a horrible script for importing branches and tags from svn to git if you like
<bigcalm> It's ok
<bigcalm> I did an svn export and copied the files in
<dogmatic69> it starts off like #!/bin/php5
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: you can import it with all the history
<dogmatic69> git svn ftw
<bigcalm> As the repo was only on revision 8, I didn't mind losing the commit messages
<bigcalm> Or the revision history
<dogmatic69> hehe
<dogmatic69> ok
<oimon> there seems to be a lot of numpties out there retweeting/sharing an old BBC april fools story about tv signals :(
<dogmatic69> oimon: got a link handy?
<oimon> e.g. https://plus.google.com/115982047784351676092/posts
<oimon> this guy has been told, but loads of others are forwarding/sharing
<oimon> without engaging brain
<dogmatic69> the missing dr episodes?
<oimon> dogmatic69: yeah
<oimon> unrelated to the slashdot story about missing dr who episodes
<dogmatic69> i heard something the other day on bbc about a found missing dr episode, but that was in some old geezers cupboard, not bouncing back from outer space
<oimon> yeah lol
<DJones> dogmatic69: I read about that, sadly, for one of them, the other 3 episodes in the story were still lost
<gordonjcp> oimon: got to wonder what the path loss over 100 light years would be
<gord> all the episodes would have a red tint to them
<oimon> i have seen one DVD of dr who which has 2 filmed episodes and 2 animation - really good
 * dogmatic69 has never watched dr who
<oimon> oh
<oimon> wow
<oimon> :)
<dogmatic69> not my cup of tea :P
<oimon> the best time to watch it was the 80s
<dogmatic69> top gear, how its made and myth busters is pretty much all my tell shows ;)
 * oimon can't stand the soap operas in space e.g. star trek etc
 * oimon is enjoying the forbrydelsen atm
<bigcalm> Piiiiiiigs Iiiiiiin Spaaaaaaaaaaace
<bigcalm> I fear that many here won't be old enough to get the reference
<dwatkins> Muppets are awesome
<oimon> i liked them as a child, but now i'm grown up :)
<DJones> I never liked the muppets
<oimon> puncture proof tyres - are they real and are they any good?
<dogmatic69> :O http://t.co/5jMC2DbJ
<dogmatic69> 1 trillion frames per second camera
<Seeker`> dogmatic69: I think it is a significantly lower fps camera, just with the same scene imaged again and again with very precise offsets in when the shutter starts
<Seeker`> (not able to watch the video atm)
<AlanBell> that is basically what they are doing, there is something clever going on, but it isn't being described very well
<oimon> t-mobile users can use orange 3G signal now too
<dogmatic69> seems like it does not take pictures, but records data and then fed to a pc to render as a video / picture
<dogmatic69> cant listen to the audio, just reading other links
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Dan Fish] GU10 halogen bulbs are bad  a year on - http://www.ossmedicine.org/home_automation/12/gu10-halogen-bulbs-are-bad-a-year-on/
<davmor2> morning all
<dogmatic69> o/
<czajkowski> davmor2: Good morning how are you this fine day ?
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 czajkowski
<czajkowski> MooDoo: ello chappy
<davmor2> I hate christmas when it comes to standard shopping  20 minutes at the cash point, 45 minutes in Iceland queue for 4 things, 10 minutes waiting in the queue for the mother-in-law denture fix
<davmor2> morning MooDoo
<MooDoo> davmor2: stop whineing, it's nothing new to you, you do it every year :p and yes i'm a grumpy sod today
<czajkowski> and every other day
<MooDoo> czajkowski: oi i'm not grumpy every day
<davmor2> czajkowski: read above I'm annoyed
<gord> some of us are smart and shop online ;)
 * czajkowski hugs davmor2 awww there there 
<czajkowski> yup all done and wrapped
<czajkowski> in the suitcase
 * MooDoo hugs davmor2  :D
<davmor2> I wouldn't mind but this year they are only likely to be close 2 days you'd think it was world war 3 at least
<MooDoo> oooo panic buying
<popey> I have a massive stack of amazon boxes next to me. we did 99% of our xmas shopping on amazon
<MooDoo> the wife did 99% of our shopping, that will do me :D
<Myrtti> I wish I had the guts to give my sister our amazon wishlists
<czajkowski> that reminds me I must cancel my amazon prime ac
<czajkowski> was very handy to get things delivered next day
<Myrtti> atleast that way the stuff would be in UK instead of us needing to haul the stuff in our luggage
 * MooDoo has already had his christmas present and is going to use it tomorrow
<popey> Myrtti: for years I have used amazon wishlist as my 'this is my xmas list'
<czajkowski> Myrtti: I'm sure if you explain that to her it'd make sense
<gord> i'm never cancelling my amazon prime account ever, its too wonderful, even if i can't use it i'll keep it
<davmor2> christmas stuff we buy from parks hampers through out the year this was like milk bread coffee whitener etc standard  shopping
<Myrtti> popey: I know, but Amazon isn't widely used in Finland
<czajkowski> gord: just had a months free trial
<popey> ahh
<MooDoo> davmor2: my mum gives us an asda card she's been putting money on through out the year, comes in handy in jan :D
<czajkowski> MooDoo: nice idea
<czajkowski> popey: what are the kiddies getting from Santa, do you still have santa in the house ?
<danfish> when I announced I'd done my xmas shopping on amazon, my wife was furious - "that's so lazy and shows lack of thought"
<popey> We do
<popey> One of her friends figured it out and has been sworn to secrecy
<popey> so I dont think we have long
<danfish> do amazon sell wives :P
<MooDoo> my 3 year old can't wait for santa :D  we did him a video message from portable north pole :D
<MooDoo> http://www.portablenorthpole.tv/home
<davmor2> MooDoo: we basically do the same thing but we buy the vouchers that we can use at iceland, sainsburys and else where
<czajkowski> danfish: it shows a lot of thought to sit down and wade through all the stuff
 * Myrtti stops herself from starting a religious debate over where Santa lives
<Seeker`> O.o
<danfish> czajkowski: true - in my defence to *do* wrap the presents myself
<czajkowski> though I do like popeys idea of a wish list can then be used for random gifts. would make my head less exploding when I've to think of gifts for some folks
<danfish> (badly)
<czajkowski> aye I did that on Saturday night here , I hate wrapping.
<czajkowski> and I tormented myself more by adding string and bows to them
<davmor2> Myrtti: and so you should of course he does :P
<Myrtti> davmor2: sorry, not participating
<MooDoo> davmor2: you're a tease :D
<dwatkins> I shy away from any religious debate in general.
<dwatkins> I don't mind so long as people don't hassle me with their thoughts.
<Myrtti> dwatkins: this would be the discussion over is it North Pole/Norway/Sweden/Iceland/Finland
<Seeker`> North Pole ofc :P
<dwatkins> Myrtti: so basically "where does the myth say he lives"
<Seeker`> dwatkins: not a myth :P
<dwatkins> Seeker`: you can believe that all you want, I respectfully agree to disagree :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: you seem rather chipper this morning any good news you want to share with the class?
 * Myrtti is not participating
 * dwatkins steals davmor2's pen
<danfish> He lives in Swindon. Father Christmas was privatised in 2006 and sold off.
<czajkowski> davmor2: no sir
<MooDoo> davmor2: i think we need to start abusing her again?
<christel> who are you abusing today?
<davmor2> MooDoo: true I'm pretty sure it's against the rules somewhere for czajkowski to be this jolly especially when we are grumpy
<davmor2> christel: there's only one person we ever abuse
<MooDoo> christel: czajkowski me and davmor2 need to start abusing her again, she's far to chipper
<christel> aww
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod
<christel> Myrtti: what's the url for this G+ secret santa thing?
 * MooDoo prods christel, just so you know how we roll :D
 * czajkowski gives a group hug to MooDoo and davmor2 
<christel> MooDoo: oh i do enjoy a good poke before lunch
<MooDoo> czajkowski: oi behave....none of that nonsense please
<MooDoo> christel: prod i said prod....dirty dirty
<Myrtti> christel: https://plus.google.com/113269791493257695508/posts - G+ tag #gplussanta
<czajkowski> *hugs*
<christel> MooDoo: er prod. i meant prod. honest guv
<MooDoo> christel: now i know how you roll :D
<davmor2> christel: It still sounds no cleaner when you say enjoy a good in the same sentence
<christel> Myrtti: how does it work, as in, do you just pick someone random?
<christel> or does it assign someone to you
<Myrtti> christel: not totally random: https://plus.google.com/100016383867666174158/posts/hBxkKC1dy4M
<MooDoo> davmor2: i'm thinking it's not only czajkowski that needs abuse, christel appears to want it too
<Myrtti> christel: but of course you can pick whoever you want
<Myrtti> the person who curates the spreadsheet picks your name if you tag your wishlist g+ post right
<oimon> santa's dead
<czajkowski> oimon: you're such a grinch
<oimon> :D
<dwatkins> Santa violates the laws of physics ;)
<christel> Myrtti: aha!
<davmor2> oimon: take it back, you fowl evil blasphemer
<oimon> never!
<oimon> it's what i'm telling my son too :)
<MooDoo> "burn the witch"
<MooDoo> oh wrong film.
<davmor2> dwatkins: no he doesn't he just utilises the timezones really effectively
<davmor2> stone him stone him
<davmor2> oh wrong film
<oimon> i don't recall ever believing in santa
<czajkowski> oimon: mate of mine her sister used to take her kid away on holidays for xmas as she didnt believe in it. until the child was 5 and was upset at hearing how thins person visited good children so she had to give in
<MooDoo> "he's not the messaih, he's a very naughty boy"
<dw1> msg nickserv identify 3940321
<czajkowski> :)
<MooDoo> missed the / there mate D:
<dw1> hmmm
<DJones> password change time dw1
<dw1> It's OK: I trust all of you implicitly
<czajkowski> oimon: grinch
<Laney> this is why i always do that in a query
<dwatkins> it's a public channel, dw1 ;)
<MooDoo> dw1: crazy fool :D
<oimon>  czajkowski lol, if it was an intellgent child i would explain that it was their parents buying the pressies and pretending. but let's keep it our secret
<DJones> dw1: You trust us? We don't even trust ourselves :)
<dwatkins> I could be anyone, an imposter with the same initials, dw1 ;)
<oimon> oimon jr will get pressies, just not from santa
<BigRedS> dwatkins: It's also publicly logged
<MooDoo> DJones: don't worry we won't say anything, i'll leave twitter to do that for me ;)
<dwatkins> BigRedS: good point
<czajkowski> oimon: grinch.
<davmor2> dw1: You know this is #ubuntu-uk right this isn't a channel of trust, this is a channel of evil abuse and practical joking ;)
<oimon> jesus > santa :)
<MooDoo> with davmor2 being the biggest joke of all :D
<czajkowski> oimon: ok lets not start with religion shall we
 * MooDoo loves davmor2  :)
<czajkowski> MooDoo: you follow closely on his heels to be fair
<oimon> my mistake i thought we were taling about christmas.:)
<MooDoo> czajkowski: yeah we've got a love hate relationship with you :) we love you, you hate us :D
<davmor2> MooDoo: the quote is off mate, it's we love to hate each other :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: i don't hate czajkowski she's not bad really....
<davmor2> MooDoo: we'll soon know if she gets a pressie off santa :)
<MooDoo> :D
<oimon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_suit
 * oimon is confused
<oimon> not sure who to believe anymore about the santa red suit - coca cola or not?
<AlanBell> if you can't trust the coca cola corporation who can you trust?
<Seeker`> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2007/dec/10/coke-denies-claims-it-bottled-familiar-santa/
<BigRedS> I've seen several people claim that coca cola didn't do it
<oimon> coke influenced the change in a big way, surely
<BigRedS> I've also tried to convince people that Santa caused Coca Cola to switch from green to red
<oimon> they publicised it
<BigRedS> So there's a bunch of 6/7 year olds who, in another five or six years, will be internet pedants telling people off for spouting lies about a green santa :)
<davmor2> Santa was all green and brown prior to coke doing the red and white to make it stand out and look appealing was my understanding
<oimon> davmor2: althought the articles linked to up there suggest otherwise, although coke seemed to popularise it
<oimon> or at least cemented the red suit change, while the red/green/tan debate was in flux
<Seeker`> a Cola to switch from green to red
<Seeker`> -12:15:41- :oimon : they publicised it
<Seeker`> http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/santa/cocacola.asp
<gord> its something everyone knows and everyone says as fact, so i tend to think its an urban myth
<Seeker`> damn putty
<BigRedS> Seeker`: it's a feature! :)
<Seeker`> "A standardized Santa Claus appears to New York children. Height, weight, statures are almost exactly standardized, as are the red garments"
<Seeker`> From a NYT article 4 years before coke's advertising campaign
<DJones> I'm surprised that the stereotypical image of santa isn't a McDonalds idea, bulging stomach etc :)
<oimon> that's the yanks. we had green first , so something changed
<dwatkins> I thought it was Coca Cola that invented the image of Santa we have today.
<davmor2> oimon: you're opinions don't count it's not the summer time ;)
<dwatkins> oh right, I see Seeker`'s link now
<directhex> DJones, now that you mention it, Col. Sanders is santa in japan
<oimon> col sanders is rolf harris
<DJones> directhex: Seriously?
<directhex> DJones, 2-week waiting list for xmas kfc.
<oimon> Seeker`: from the article, " All this isn't to say that Coca-Cola didn't have <U>anything</U> to do with cementing the modern image of Santa Claus in the public consciousness."
<DJones> directhex: Google has just explained that http://www.tofugu.com/2010/12/24/kfc-japan-christmas/
<Seeker`> oimon: It sounds like there was a popular perception of santa, which is the same as we have today, and due to the colour scheme match coke decided to jump on the bandwagon
<shauno> I was fairly certain the cola thing was just myth
<Seeker`> they didn't create it, it was popular enough to be in a NYT article 4 years earlier, they just pushed it
<oimon> they probably cemented the standard though, and globalised it. although i hope that russia's father frost still wears white
<directhex> DJones, i said i wasn't kidding!
<DJones> directhex: I'm speechless at that
<oimon> i like how the people who started this have run away
<Seeker`> oimon: they didn't cement the standard, it was already a standard 4 years earlier
<shauno> 4 years?
<oimon> colonel saunders is dead too
<Seeker`> shauno: read what I said about the NYT article
<shauno> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sinter-claes-saint-nicolas-dam800.jpg  that's 16thC.  less wool, more saint, still red & white
<directhex> Seeker`, nobody cares that apple didn't have the first mp3 player - theirs is the one everyone remembers. no matter the chronology, coca cola are forever tied to santa.
<oimon> is he drowning babies?
<directhex> oimon, everyone needs a hobby.
<oimon> baby eating bishop of bath and wells
<Seeker`> directhex: mistakenly, yes. But that doesn't mean that history has now changed and that they actually did invent the image
<directhex> Seeker`, as pointed out, they were a driving force in globalizing that image
 * oimon just finished 1984 again
<Seeker`> directhex: it still doesn't mean that they created the red santa image -_-
<oimon> Who controls the past controls the future; who controls the present controls the past.
<Seeker`> 12:13:27- :oimon : not sure who to believe anymore about the santa red suit - coca cola or not?
<shauno> pft, I learnt thatin C&C red alert \o/
<Seeker`> ^ Not
<shauno> I also find it interesting that people are willing to take snopes as canonical, given that they've a history of completely inventing their sources
<oimon> agree. not invented but popularised a meme at the time
<oimon> my reply was to Seeker`
<oimon> santa must be turning in his grave at all this
<oimon> we can still be against the red suit as it's an americanism though, right?
<Seeker`> WRT snopes inventing things, here is the NYT article, if you can be bothered to pay for it: http://select.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=F30610FF355B157A93C5AB178AD95F438285F9&scp=1&sq=a+standardized+santa+claus&st=p
<shauno> it's not so much that it's an americanism; more they they threw the existing st nicks / sinterklaus / etc in a blender
<oimon> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1091967/Santa-Claus-illegal-immigrant-declares-Kremlin-official-Christmas-Cold-War.html
<BigRedS> shauno: surely that's a predictable byproduct of society in general becoming more secular, but still craving a festival of light at the solstice?
<BigRedS> More than being some american evil influence - they were/are pretty late to the secular party
<oimon> one big reason not to move to australia..chrimbo should be cold and with a chance of snow
<dogmatic69> oimon: s/australia/southern hemisphere
<oimon> +1
<dogmatic69> that Russian father christmas looks much more bad ass than the normal father christmas http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ded_Moroz
<DJones> oimon: Barbecued christmas turkey is amazing
<dogmatic69> in South Africa Christmas normally consists of BBQ, swimming and sun burn
<BigRedS> From what I gather, most things in SA consist of that
<BigRedS> I've met a lot
<BigRedS> of South Africans working in the UK grumbling about a lack of BBQs and sun
<oimon> but not grumbling about the exchange rate
<oimon> otherwise they would still be in SA
<BigRedS> Haha, no
<oimon> anyone know what the 2GT means onthe description of intel xeon E3-1245 8M , 2GT is?
<Myrtti> http://webcast.web.cern.ch/webcast/ <-- webcast from CERN, press conference starts in ~12 minutes
<MooDoo> oimon: giga transfers per second
<oimon> MooDoo: thanks...however the E3-1270 has 0GT?
<davmor2> oimon: it's the new measurement system, giant turnips
<gord> oimon, same thing as xp?
<MooDoo> or take your pick - http://www.acronymfinder.com/GT.html
<davmor2> MooDoo: you know mine would be better
<oimon> http://ark.intel.com/compare/52274,52276 suggests 5GT ...now confused
<czajkowski> Myrtti: ohh thanks
<shauno> 5 sounds more like it .. you need 5GT/s for pcie 2.0
<davmor2> Myrtti: is this the one where they apologies for slowly sucking the world into a black hole but it really was in the name of science? ;)
<Myrtti> tis a secret
<oimon> isn't this the cern webcast? http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html
<shauno> not a fan of press conferences for that kinda thing.  especially since nasa got me all excited about aliens, and then announced they'd found arsenic in arizona or something silly
<oimon> wow everyone is using macbooks
<shauno> heh, I spotted a guy with a purple bow tie who had a PC
<oimon> as a part-time sound engineer, i hate it when people tap mics to see if they are on
<oimon> it's not gonna work cos i muted it while you tap it
<gord> heh, i like how it sais "now available on iphone and ipad" at the top
<Myrtti> Myrtti's fist of annoyance deployed to Switzerland in 3, 2...
<oimon> researchers tend to have big IT grants so they buy apple cos they have money to burn IME
<gord> everyone keeps saying flash is dead and that html5 is amazing, but everything in the entire universe is still flash
<dogmatic69> gord: even adobe has admitted defeat to html5
<gord> oh yeah, defeat. when adobe's flash has 99.99999999% of the implientations ;) they just want to get around apple
<shauno> I very rarely actually notice things that need flash
<czajkowski> ahh had volume up very loud
<dogmatic69> i use my ipad a lot for general surfing and hardly ever encounter flash
<gord> well yeah, because you use an ipad
<gord> i have the same experience with flashblock on my desktop
<dogmatic69> ye, but surfing reddit etc so its just random links from all over
<oimon> the stream is stuttering a bit
<dogmatic69> the odd youtube video wont work and that is about that
<gord> dogmatic69, so, a thousand img.ur links then?
<Myrtti> SHE USES COMIC SANS
<Myrtti> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dogmatic69> gord: :D
<czajkowski> Myrtti: inhale
<czajkowski> Myrtti: exhale
<gord> she uses comic sans a *lot*
<Myrtti> ;___;
<oimon> i'm more annoyed that she is holding her tie mic
<gord> giving presentations is scary, nice to have things for your hands to do
<shauno> I gave up watching because the stream was static more often than it was streaming
<Myrtti> oimon: that as well
<oimon> holding the tie mic means the cable causes a lot of noise, and is too close to mouth
<oimon> there's a handheld mic there on the desk
<gord> animated clipart!
<oimon> agh
<oimon> this is from the 90s
<gord> t-minus 10 seconds to keyboard cat i swear.
<oimon> t-10 till i have a seizure
<knightwise> Morning
<MooDoo> afternoon
<knightwise> Hey Moodoo  , how are you today
<MooDoo> knightwise: i'm well, busy at work but ok
<knightwise> same here
<knightwise> although ,i'm having a bit of a lazy afternoon this afternoon
<MooDoo> pah!
<daubers> Hooray \o/ I broke quickly
<dogmatic69> ?
<daubers> Create a new application with quickly create and it barfs trying to run it. It sits and waits for a dbus reply from couchdb which isn't running
<AlanBell> dunno what they are doing about quickly now they are dropping desktop couch
 * AlanBell quite likes couchdb
<daubers> does quickly require couchdb? Or can it just be yanked from the templates?
<AlanBell> could be yanked from the templates
 * daubers yoinks it from his
<daubers> urgh, it's a bit ingrained
<daubers> ah ha
<daubers> got rid of it
<smittix> hmm, trying to connect to a vnc machine on port 1. but remmina doesnt seem to like IP:PORT.
<smittix> Anyone else use remmina and vnc?
<oimon> you mean port 5901?
<smittix> Ive changed the port number on the server
<smittix> actually
<oimon> vnc usually uses 5900+ the port number
<smittix> Tried all sorts to connect
<smittix> I can connect using ultravnc from a win7 box. but not using remmina on a linux machine
<s-fox> Hello.
<AlanBell> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello AlanBell .
<s-fox> How are you?
<MooDoo> s-fox: howdy
<s-fox> Hello MooDoo .
<s-fox> How are you?
<MooDoo> s-fox: bit stressed at work, but ah not too bad
<MooDoo> s-fox: what about you?  having fun today?
<s-fox> Why are you stressed MooDoo ?
<MooDoo> s-fox: stressed is probably not the correct word, it's just manic and never ending :D
<s-fox> My cow-orkers in USA have just woken up so I am having my patience tried
<s-fox> lol, cow-workers
<MartijnVdS> moo
<MooDoo> s-fox: lol beat them with virtual sticks.
<oimon> any tomcat dudes in here?
<oimon> struggling to get started with it :(
<oimon> the index page worked but not much else does
<oimon> n The requested resource (/host-manager/html) is not available.
<oimon> ah.../usr/share/tomcat was wrong...uising /var/lib/tomcat6 instead
<davmor2> oimon: I'm a Tom Cat fan I just wish he would finish off Jerry Mouse once and for all though ;)
<andylockran> oimon: tomcat6 is the bane of my life :p
<oimon> having bad problems getting webmathematica to work without much documentation
<oimon> different issues with ubuntu and centos
<MartijnVdS> webmathematica? you mean wolframalpha? *runs*
<oimon> it's rubbish when you have to do it blind
<oimon> SEVERE: Servlet.service() for servlet jsp threw exception
<andylockran> oimon: I don't understand enough tomcat
<oimon> i don't have a clue
<oimon> nor does google
<Laney> my lovely cloak!
 * Laney strokes it
<oimon> oh my.....it seems to be working on ubuntu
<s-fox> MooDoo,  How goes getting people to contribute to your blog?
<cliftonts> Hi all, is popey about at all?
<MooDoo> s-fox: getting blood out of a stone
<popey> cliftonts: i am
<cliftonts> hi, I've just been reading about adding my blog to planet ubuntu
<cliftonts> and just like any ubuntu related wiki I can't edit the page to add myself
<cliftonts> I just hoped you might know why
<popey> cliftonts: go to launchpad.net, do you see your name in the top right?
<cliftonts> yup
<cliftonts> popey: yes
<davmor2> cliftonts: have you logged into the wiki?
<popey> cliftonts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/ubuntu-uk.org/planet do you see 'Login' at the top?
<cliftonts> popey: yes, this one gives me no editing options. The last one I tried had an editing bar when I tried but it was empty
<popey> hang on
<popey> do you see 'Login' at the top
<popey> ?
<cliftonts> No I see logout at the top
<cliftonts> popey: I've tried logging out and back in. Now it has my details on the 'single sign on screen' but has hung saying 'connecting' in the tab title.
<popey> it takes a while
<popey> i just tried it, be patient
<popey> revisit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/ubuntu-uk.org/planet and refresh the page, see if you are logged in?
<cliftonts> popey: I've got it now. The edit button is visible. I'm really not getting along with these wiki pages. I don't think they like me!
<popey> nah, it's just slow
<oimon> this webmathematica thing is pretty cool
<davmor2> cliftonts: unfortunately there is more than one person editing them at a time so it tends to be slow :(
<BigRedS>  button is visible. I'm
<cliftonts> davmor2: It's not the slow that gets me. It's the fact it's taken me a month for it to offer me a working edit screen at all!
<BigRedS>  button is visible. I'm
<BigRedS> Hmm
 * BigRedS can't even blame putty
<davmor2> BigRedS: is a parrot
<BigRedS> Ah! Bit of lunch wedged between the left and middle mouse buttons
<KrimZon_2> heh
<cliftonts> Wow! It worked!
<cliftonts> finally!
<cliftonts> thanks guys
<cliftonts> how long does it usually take to get reviewed and accepted for planet?
<Mjolinor> can anyone tell me how to stop a PS2 mouse working in 10.04. I want to use it for something else so don't want X to get it
<MartijnVdS> Mjolinor: that's going to be harder than you think
<Mjolinor> I thought that an entry in xorg.conf pointing the mouse to /dev/input/mouse2 (my usb mouse) instead of /dev/input/mice would do the trick
<MartijnVdS> as all input devices are equal, according to the kernel
<MartijnVdS> Automatic detection of pointer devices always runs, I think?
<MartijnVdS> even if you manually define one
<Mjolinor> it seems so, the log shows it finding it and installing it despite it not being declared in xorg
<gord> eh, you can use xinput to disable this stuff
<popey> cliftonts: it's updating now
<Mjolinor> I looked at xinput
<cliftonts> oh right. Thanks
<Mjolinor> thought it was only for defiing buttons and things, I will look again, see if I can disable a device in there
<gord> Mjolinor, something like "xinput set-int-prop "3Dconnexion SpaceNavigator" "Device Enabled" 8 0" according to my googling
<Mjolinor> :o
<gord> i've done something similar (long while ago) to disable a touchpad
<Mjolinor> that did it :)
<Mjolinor> thank you
<gord> np
<oimon> gord ftw
<BigRedS> Is there a way to tell SSH to continue connecting to a machine with a fingerprint it's not seen before?
<BigRedS> without prompting - I want to script this
<ali1234> yes
<BigRedS> oh goody
<BigRedS> I've only just opened the man page
<ali1234> something in ssh_config
<BigRedS> it's probably in here
<ali1234> CheckHostIP
<TheOpenSourcerer> Anyone confirm this upgrade route works OK? Want to upgrade a customer's machine from 9.10 to 10.04 and would rather not have to wait for hours for t' Internet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#AlternateUpgrade
<ali1234> and StrictHostKeyChecking
<BigRedS> ali1234: aha, yeah, I just found those
<BigRedS> ta!
<ali1234> there's a way to turn those off for eg the LAN
<ali1234> that is, by an IP range
<BigRedS> it's just for one script, so ssh -o should work
<ali1234> yeah, it's handy to turn it off for LAN if you have dynamic addresses
<ali1234> or if you keep making new virtual machines or something like that
<BigRedS> this is for messing around with ec2, which seem to be as dynamic as they get
<gord> thats neat, didn't know that
<awilkins> I need a drink. And it's only Tuesday.
<danfish> +1
<awilkins> There is actually a snowman in the room topic
<directhex> really? shit. i already ate all the wife's ice cream
<awilkins> Canonical reposted a job I applied for... I wonder if I should take the hint...
<danfish> ..nothing ventured....
<awilkins> It would be much more interesting if they actually put wages on them, I suppose it cuts both ways though. If you stick a wage on, you know whether the company is prepared to pay what you deserve... but it also limits the pool of applicants you receive
<MooDoo> awilkins: it's happened to me :D
<awilkins> MooDoo, The "reposted a job you applied for already without telling you why you didn't get it or even if they looked at your CV" phenomenon?
<awilkins> I suppose they could just be short on candidates and haven't made up their mind yet...
<gord> canonical are always hiring, chances are that its just another position open :)
<MooDoo> :)
<awilkins> I think the Job Code is the same number, off the top of my head
<oimon> canonical is not the only company in the world though
<oimon> many others allow useful open source work
<awilkins> There is that, I suppose
<MooDoo> and that includes your good self if i'm not mistaken oimon
<awilkins> It's mostly an expression of dissatisfaction with my current job
<MooDoo> awilkins: what you do now?
<oimon> yes although i may have been stitched up regarding getting a new permanent staff member :(
<awilkins> I work for the NHS IT programme
<oimon> awilkins: check jobs.ac.uk
<awilkins> I'm currently having to extend and maintain some software that we didn't have a hand in writing .. let's be charitable and say that it could be better.
<gordonjcp> awilkins: where is that?
<awilkins> gordonjcp, My office is in Leeds, but I work at home a couple of days a week
<awilkins> gordonjcp, We have offices in Redditch and Exeter to, I believe
<gordonjcp> awilkins: ah right
<gordonjcp> awilkins: nothing to do with NES then?
<gordonjcp> just wondered if you'd ever run across Kyle Gordon
<awilkins> gordonjcp, Nope, I work for the Data Standards & Products dept ; we deal in models of healthcare data, messaging standards (which are really the same thing but over a wire) and ontologies / terminologies.
<gordonjcp> ah, okay, Kyle's more infrastructure stuff
<awilkins> Most of my work seems to orbit around version control systems
<awilkins> Introduced SVN to the department some years ago (they had spent 2 years deciding between CVS and Visual SourceSafe but hadn't made up their minds yet)
<awilkins> Introduced Bazaar for a particular project with a branch/edit/merge + fancy diff report workflow
<awilkins> And now I'm working on software that has an internal version control schema that makes RCS look modern.
<awilkins> Hence the urge to test the water elsewhere ...
<awilkins> What I really want to do is do git, but for arbitrary object models not limited to filesystems... I'm sure it can be made to work, but all my time and energy is consumed by other things...
<awilkins> I'm getting old
<oimon> aren't we all :)
<jutnux> I wish I was older :-(
<oimon> lol!
<oimon> never heard someone say that before
<oimon> unless they were 16
<bigcalm> jussi: don't wish your life away
<oimon> and wanted to buy beer
<bigcalm> You can't buy beer at 16? I did :)
 * awilkins was able to buy beer from age 15 without difficulties, but times were different
<oimon> big brother is watching you
<jutnux> oimon: Guess what, I am 16 ;)
<oimon> :D
<awilkins> They were announcing in the supermarket they are going to start carding anyone under the age of 24
<awilkins> (or who appears so)
<bigcalm> awilkins: my lady is 39 and still gets asked for id
<bigcalm> She hates it
<oimon> i was in the bowling alley the other day and the guy started carding everyone indiscrimaintely
<oimon> i just walked around the back of him, the cheek of it
<awilkins> Mind, I found the most satisfying way to get hold of alcohol was to brew my own
<oimon> alcohol is incredibly overrated, i've found
<oimon> my interest in it peaked around 21-25
<awilkins> Well, alcohol is overrated as a drug, but I do enjoy a nice drink
<awilkins> I think most of the complaints are because people mismanage their dose
<awilkins> Usually the kind of people who use the phrase "getting leathered"
<jutnux> I could say that I love getting smashed every weekend but then I'd be lying
<jutnux> I pretty much never drink, only at Christmas.
<oimon> britain suffers from a disease of drunkenness - my town centre is carnage around 11pm on a friday night
<awilkins> Yeah, it's nuts.
<awilkins> My daughter will be introduced to alcohol in the continental stylee
<gordonjcp> makes sense
<awilkins> Didn't do me any harm <hic>
<oimon> i did abuse it when i was at uni..to my shame
<awilkins> Yeah, same here... was always a cheap drunk through. Three pints or a bottle of wine and I'm done.
<jutnux> oimon: People in my school get "leathered" every friday and saturday.
<oimon> jutnux: and then boast about it
<jutnux> Yes. So annoying.
<jutnux> Along with huge amounts of drugs and nicotine.
<jutnux> nicotine + thousands of other carcinogens.
<oimon>  i'm 36 now and those who are addicted to smoking since age of 16 have a lot to be unhappy about
<jutnux> Glad I don't smoke haha.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Cigars FTW!
<awilkins> I've never smoked, but I have considered trying electronic ciggies  / nicotine inhalers recently
<awilkins> Just to see if they are beneficial to the brain chemistry
<oimon> :-\
<s-fox> *sigh*
<TheOpenSourcerer> You can't beat a good cigar IMHO. Cigarettes taste foul.
<awilkins> Like the new Sherlock  ; "It's a three [nicotine] patch problem"
 * oimon pokes s-fox
 * s-fox pokes back
<jutnux> Oh my God the new sherlock looks so good
<oimon> new series?
<awilkins> Or the new Sherlock movie?
<dogmatic69> movie
 * awilkins meant the BBC TV series starting Benedict Cumberbatch and Martin Freeman, not the new movie with Iron Man and Gigolo Joe.
<oimon> when's it restart?
<jutnux> *Looks*
<oimon> meh...january
<DJones> I just read that as Benedict Arnold and Morgan Freeman....
<awilkins> http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediacentre/mediapacks/sherlock/
<awilkins> Cool, Martin Freeman is doing Bilbo Baggins in the Hobbit
<ali1234> sherlock was good but a bit silly
<ali1234> wait, actually it was incredibly silly
<awilkins> TBH you expect silliness with Benedict Cumberbatch and Martin Freeman in the lead roles
<awilkins> They were either hired for silliness or they brought it with them
<ali1234> i read somewhere that either matt smith was going to be sherlock, or benedict cumberbatch was going to be doctor who
<awilkins> Cumberbatch would probably have been good as Dr Who
<ali1234> it's pretty much the same show
<ali1234> same formula anyway
<awilkins> But Tom Selleck would have been a terrible Indiana Jones
<ali1234> LOL
<ali1234> well, martin freeman isn't silly at all... in fact he's the straight man surrounded by all the weird stuff. and he holds it together really well. i don't normally like him in other stuff
<TheOpenSourcerer> Going to upgrade a customer's server tomorrow: uptime currently stands at 655 days.
<jutnux> Oh no :-(
<MartijnVdS> bad kernel security
<awilkins> What about that thing where you can restart a server without rebooting it? What's it called, you load the new kernel and then ditch the old one?
<ali1234> ksplice
<awilkins> Can't say I've ever found a need for it, but maybe it does that
<awilkins> My MythTV box still runs Karmic
<TheOpenSourcerer> The server is not easily accessible from the big bad world and has been absolutely fine.
<ali1234> i updated my mythtv to natty and the capture driver stopped working cos the guy rewrote it from scratch and now it is really buggy
<awilkins> Exactly. Unless the BBC are crafting special buffer overruns in their DVB-T transmissions I think it's fine
<ali1234> speaking of DVB-T has anyone tried to get T2 and HD working?
<awilkins> ali1234, Happily, DVB stuff is really simple and doesn't need all of that mucking about with v4l
<ali1234> oh i have a DVB-T card
<ali1234> te old driver was written by the manufacturer and deemed to messy to go in the kernel
<ali1234> so one of the linuxtv guys rewrote it and now it doesn't work properly
<awilkins> ali1234, Which card, out of curiosity?
<ali1234> but the old driver no longer works on recent kernels
<ali1234> RTL28xx
 * awilkins has Hauppauge PCI card + 2 Hauppauge USB tuners
<awilkins> Think they are blackbird / CXxxxx ones
<ali1234> i want to get a T2 card anyway
<ali1234> but there's only one that is close to working
<awilkins> Until I actually get an HDTV, it's a moot point for me
<jutnux> What are all of your twitters, if you use twitter that is :-)
<dr_barnowl> That's where my twitter is
<ali1234> did anyone crack the encoded EPG data?
<ali1234> i heard it is just a simple RLE "encryption"
<awilkins> ali1234, I would imagine that it's extremely trivial to break, it's only Huffman encoding
<ali1234> ah huffman you say...
<awilkins> Oh darn, they may have discovered the Higgs Boson
<awilkins> This means that all the work I did today will be wiped out by the inevitable rewriting of the universe to prevent us discovering it.
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: it happened before though
<awilkins> Dammit, where's a pigeon with a baguette when you need one.
<jutnux> I want an Ubuntu mug, damnit.
<awilkins> The new one is large
<jutnux> Indeed
<awilkins> Not as large as my Kennedy Space Centre lustreware one
<jutnux> Anyone know when they are coming back in stock?
<awilkins> Someone broke my Dr Who one
<awilkins> Grr
<jutnux> I have an elvis mug
<awilkins> I have one of the older white Ubuntu mugs with a small logo. Also, an Ubuntu beanie hat
<jutnux> http://r.jutnux.co.uk/tBXxHt
<jutnux> I saw the picture ;)
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<directhex> I AM SLEEEEPY
<andylockran> I have a popey mug
<jutnux> A popey mug?
<andylockran> 17:22 | jutnux > I have an elvis mug
<jutnux> Ah.
<Myrtti> WOHEY!
<awilkins> Is that "popey", but with a mouthful of pizza?
<Myrtti> I'm getting Good Night Keith Moon on G+ Secret Santa \o/
<awilkins> Hmm, anonymous social network Secret Santa is probably less onerous than one with work colleagues
<davmor2> I have a bit of Ubuntu Merchandise
<MarquessDeBonBon> A Mark Shuttleworth ivory tusk?
<MarquessDeBonBon> An Ubuntu-branded shirt which says "Free (as in freedom) Mandela"?
<Myrtti> awilkins: https://plus.google.com/u/0/113269791493257695508/posts/evMD75CnVCP
<jussi> thanks jutnux for the ping...
<jutnux> Sorry? What did I do?
<jussi> [18:37:23] <bigcalm> jussi: don't wish your life away
<jussi> accidental ping ;)
<jussi> davmor2: were you after me yesterday?
<jutnux> Ah
<jutnux> Sorry :-)
<jussi> no probs :D
<popey> Myrtti: hos does this secret santa thing on G+ work?
<jutnux> I would like to know this too
<popey> how do the secret santas know you bought something?
<Myrtti> popey: well D is apparently getting a Mr. Tickle book and a Mr. Tickle mug, and I've seen kinkymal posting a photo of the book she's got
<Myrtti> and I'm apparently getting something as well
<popey> but the spreadsheet has 'x' next to people who say they have bought stuff, how can anyone know?
<popey> unless you have to forward the amazon sales mail or something?
<Myrtti> well I'm looking at my Amazon wishlist
<Myrtti> and D's
<Myrtti> ooo
<Myrtti> new Angry Birds levels
<mgdm> popey: I've seen that PC from scratch thing before, but not in video - very nice
<mgdm> popey: I see he's got the terminal you want ;-)
<popey> yeah
<popey> that made me annoyed ☺
<mgdm> hehe
<davmor2> jussi: Yes I was wanting to know how the new arrival was :)
<jussi> davmor2: hasnt yet arrived. due on 6th jan
<gord> dig deep peoples, its games for donations to charity time again: http://www.humblebundle.com - make linux look good ;)
<popey> it already looks pretty good
<gord> cave story+ is maybe my favourite game of all time, i have a lot of video games, that does not come lightly. don't go a few months without playing it through
<davmor2> gord: have you played skyrim if so what did you think to that?
<gord> davmor2, i basically played it non stop for about a month
 * daubers almost bought skyrim today
<daubers> but Tesco didn't have it
<gord> bit trip runner is also exceptionally fun, as is gratuitous space battles in space
<gord> and super meat boy
<DJones> Is there a way of getting ssh+irssi to accept alt+e as a tab changer instead of bringing up Terminals Edit menu?
<gord> its a really good bundle
<czajkowski> DJones: not sure if you find a way can you let me know for alt f also :)
<DJones> czajkowski: Turns out its simple
<DJones> czajkowski: Edit menu, keyboard shortcuts and disable the menu access keys
<DJones> Just have to use the mouse to get to the menus (which I rarely use)
<czajkowski> ahhhh now that is handy
<czajkowski> thanks DJones
<popey> oooo i needed that 6 months ago
<popey> thanks DJones
<mgdm> I switched to Terminator to solve that issue, not realy a workaround, but the other bits are handy :)
<Myrtti> terminator ♥
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod
<czajkowski> davmor2: *wallop*
 * MartijnVdS plans his "Analemma photo" idea a bit more
<mgdm> MartijnVdS: Oh aye
<mgdm> MartijnVdS: how do you think you'd do it?
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: First, check where it'll be using stellarium :)
<mgdm> good call! ;)
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: then pick a time I can make each week or so (15:00 on a week-end also not forgetting summer/winter time changeover)
<MartijnVdS> mgdm: then think up some kind of rig that I can either recreate each week or keep in place for a year
<MartijnVdS> I was thinking of marking where my tripod's legs are when I take the first pic (also, all camera settings, angles, etc.)
<MartijnVdS> oh and a NDx400 filter
<MartijnVdS> so I can actually take a pic of the sun without frying the camera
<mgdm> I have an ND1000 for long exposure purposes
<MartijnVdS> should work even better?
<mgdm> theoretically :)
<MartijnVdS> ah wait
<MartijnVdS> NDx also blocks non-visible light more
<MartijnVdS> so NDx400 > ND1000 for sun shots
<mgdm> ah
<MartijnVdS> anyway.. that's my plan for now :)
<MartijnVdS> considering using my "old" 350D body instead of my 50D because it's the sun and it might burn a hole in the sensor :)
<mgdm> good shout
<DJones> czajkowski: popey You're welcome to that
<jutnux> Mince pies <3
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Alan Bell] ERPpeek, a tool for browsing OpenERP data from the command line - http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/12/13/erppeek-a-tool-for-browsing-openerp-data-from-the-command-line/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=erppeek-a-tool-for-browsing-openerp-data-from-the-command-line
<SuprEngr> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_resource_planning
<SuprEngr> [that's in case you're as daft as me & nee]]
<gord> nothing kills your interest to contribute more than a wiki that doesn't work... looking at you ubuntu wiki since forever
<AlanBell> which is what happens when you have services managed by people who don't use them
<AlanBell> and have difficulty accepting help that is offered
<Monotoko> hey guys... is it possible to get the right click menu that lets me move a window to another workspace while maximized in 11.10? It does it while a window is not maximized, but not while maximized :(
<popey> Monotoko: alt+space ?
<Monotoko> popey, that did it! Thanks
<popey> np
<bigcalm> popey: you should feed tig
<BigRedS> Anyone fancy telling me how a PHP user iterates through lines in a test file? I want to do  while($fh){ if $_ =~ /someregex/{ $line=$_; last;}  but in PHP, not Perl
<brobostigon> good nigyht everyone, sleep well.
<mgdm> BigRedS: $data = file('/path/to/file.txt'); foreach ($data as $line) { doStuff($line); }
<BigRedS> mgdm: yeah, I wanted to not load the whole file in, but c+ping your line is way easier :)
<BigRedS> It's php, it's not supposed to be done properly ;)
 * BigRedS runs
<mgdm> BigRedS: Actually you probably want file('file.txt', FILE_IGNORE_NEW_LINES) to trim the line endings
<BigRedS> Ah! I do! Ta!
<mgdm> you can do it the hard way with fread, and stuff, but... meh
<BigRedS> haha, yeah, I assumed there was an easier way than fread. If there's not, I'll just do it that way. Thanks!
<BigRedS> Oh, actually there's a way easier way to do all of this, and it doesn't require me poking round php.net :)
<mgdm> Oh?
<filo1234> hi all
<filo1234> sorry guys how can you see wich kind of server audio are you using? ( I'm on lxde session )
<popey> wut?
<filo1234> popey: example, on Ubuntu gnome I use pilseaudio
<filo1234> pulseaudio
<popey> ah
<filo1234> but on lxde... alsa?
<popey> are you using lubuntu?
<filo1234> yes
<popey> ask in #lubuntu ☺
<popey> i have no idea
<BigRedS> mgdm: yeah. rather than intercept calls to a suid binary and do different things, I'm just going to write a suid perl script
<filo1234> I've installed lubuntu-desktop from a minimal installation
<filo1234> popey: ok
<popey> cool
<popey> sounds fun ☺
<filo1234> yeah but out of curiosity I'll like how to find server audio in use
<filo1234> :/
<filo1234> from shell
<filo1234> ps doesn't say nothing
<moreati> Evening all, a Makefile question http://trac.edgewall.org/browser//branches/0.12-stable/Makefile includes Makefile.cfg. The latter has lines such as '''python.24 =''' and '''.python =''' (without quotes). Do these somehow affect the expansion of '''python''' in Makefile?
<filo1234> popey: you've saw?? I'm unfortunatly
<filo1234> lol
<moreati> to answer my own question, no.
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-14
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning
<DJones> Morning all
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning and good day. Off to do some Ubuntu and vtiger upgrades
<popey> Morning all
<oimon> check out the drummer in this vid...http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ItZyaOlrb7E#!
<oimon> first minute is a bit slow
<DJones> If that band had had a Australian flag instead of a US one, I'd have thought that was my cousin
<oimon> that whole flag thing is so alien to us brits
<oimon> i hear they even put them up in church too
<MartijnVdS> oimon: Americans put everything in church
<mattt> that video is funny :)
<popey> Yo dawg! I hear you like churches..
<oimon> in other news , super meat boy is part of the jumble bundle :)
<gordonjcp> ~.
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone! :)
<MartijnVdS> gordonjcp: your ssh session is still alive :)
<gordonjcp> MartijnVdS: it hass d gone  bit broken
<gordonjcp> *had
<gordonjcp> warrington, y u no have hsdpa coerage?
<DJones> gordonjcp: Its Warrington.. Enough said :)
<DJones> I live about 10-15 minutes away from there
<andylockran> anyone know much about snmp internals in HP Printers?
<andylockran> I'm getting 'Toner Low ("Ready")' returned, but according to the Web GUI the toner is 79% full.
<dwatkins> Perhaps that's what it defines as 'low'.
<dwatkins> andylockran: does it have a http front-end?
<andylockran> yeah, that's where I'm seeing the 79% full
<Myrtti> morning (UTG)!
<andylockran> dwatkins: same model of printer 4200 same snmp settings returns 'Printer Ready - OK'
<andylockran> and that has 21% toner left
<awilkins> My Samsung returns the low toner (specifically "Marker supply missing") error if any of the colour toners is low
<andylockran> awilkins: this is a black printer
<andylockran> wahey - 'clear maintenance message' :D
<dogmatic69> how can i lsof for a particular user?
<awilkins> Do an lsof and grep on their username?
<andylockran> lsof -uawilkins
<dogmatic69> clearly my grep skills are lacking, would it just be lsof | grep foobar
<awilkins> What andylockran said also
<awilkins> But yes, that's how you would do it with grep
<dogmatic69> andylockran: thanks, that works
<awilkins> cat grabflash
<awilkins> Ooops
<awilkins> Just wondering how my "grab flash video" script does it
<awilkins> Flash player used to cache video in /tmp but it creates a file in temp, opens it, then deletes it now
<awilkins> You can still copy it from it's kernel file handle
<selinuxium> Erm... Anyone good at filing bugs about? Got one and I am not sure what to do with it..
<andylockran> selinuxium: hit me
<selinuxium> Take a look at    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/787918/Screenshot%20at%202011-12-14%2010_40_33.png
<andylockran> ooh
<andylockran> ok
<popey> selinuxium: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<selinuxium> Look at the top left... Install Ubuntu 11.10 yeah? Well now look at the installation types...
<dwatkins> so it's missing the text?
<selinuxium> No it is saying to upgrade to 11.04
<selinuxium> not 11.10
<selinuxium> Confused the hell out of me..
<dwatkins> It says Upgrade to <nothing>
<popey> no it isnt
<selinuxium> Doh...
<popey> re-read it
<selinuxium> I read that entirely wrong..
<popey> till wrong though
<selinuxium> The top one shouldn't be re-install..
<popey> no.. it says "Upgrade 11.04 to" it should say "Upgrade 11.04 to 11.10"
<selinuxium> I read it wrong as I already did this and the text was different.. I believe anyway..
<popey> 10:45:53 < popey> selinuxium: ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<selinuxium> popey, yes, but I want to Erase Ubuntu and install 11.10... I will raise the bug...
<andylockran> so it's the 11.10 disk in there?
<selinuxium> andylockran: yes that is why it says install Ubuntu 11.10 in the top left.
<popey> selinuxium: use 'something else' and manually pick the partition to install on then
<Laney> brrrrr
<Laney> the office is freezing this morning
<andylockran> Office always freezes for me :p
<andylockran> </dodgygeekjoke>
<selinuxium> popey, How could a 11.10 install disk reinstall 11.04... :)  I am sure that this reads differently normally...
<andylockran> selinuxium: you definitely put an 11.10 disk in there??
<popey> dude
<popey> re-read what you type
<popey> 10:50:22 < selinuxium> popey, yes, but I want to Erase Ubuntu and install 11.10... I will raise the bug...
<popey> 10:51:46 < popey> selinuxium: use 'something else' and manually pick the partition to install on then
<popey> 10:57:50 < selinuxium> popey, How could a 11.10 install disk reinstall 11.04... :)  I am sure that this reads differently normally...
<selinuxium> popey, I am raising the bug  :)
<popey> you said you wanted to install 11.10
<selinuxium> popey: I do, the top selection says it will reinstall 11.04...
<popey> yes, a bug
<selinuxium> popey, or it at least infers that
<davmor2> morning all
<dogmatic69> anyone know of free / cheap email service for sending / receiving
<davmor2> dogmatic69: you're ISP's?
 * Laney shelters underneath andylockran 
<dogmatic69> davmor2: dont think so
<selinuxium> Submitted. #904196
<davmor2> dogmatic69: why not you asked for free or cheap that is ;)
<davmor2> dogmatic69: gmail, msn, yahoo?
<dogmatic69> davmor2: got sky at home and its in the mrs name, so too much hassle
<dogmatic69> ill look at google apps
<mistertim_> Hi there all -would anyone be able to advise me on a slightly mysterious xorg problem I'm having? After running an apt-get upgrade yesterday, my machine's refused to load the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver. I'm using the xorg-edgers PPA, but removing this and downgrading hasn't helped either.
<DJones> Grr, When you ask your ISP to regrade your service & the issue a new annual invoice, why don't they send out the credit note to cover the overlap period at the same time
<AlanBell> mistertim_: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-x
<mistertim_> AlanBell: aah, thanks very much, will do!
<andylockran> Laney: ?
<Laney> don't mind me
<andylockran> can you get out from under me; I'm scared on treading on you
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
 * Laney clings to andylockran's legs
<Laney> on an unrelated note, can I alter the sharing settings of previous G+ posts?
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod morning chuck
<MartijnVdS> Laney: only by re-posting, or clicking "share" on the original one
<MartijnVdS> Laney: figured that one out yesterday
<Laney> k
<MartijnVdS> Laney: posted the Secret Santa thing incorrectly? :)
<Laney> no, I just wanted to add another circle to a post I made before
 * MartijnVdS adds Laney to a circle
<Laney> stupid inverted sharing model
<MartijnVdS> Laney: apply for job at google, fix bug, quit.
<Laney> i /did/ get recruiter spammed yesterday
<Laney> but it's more a design decision than a bug sadly
<MartijnVdS> Laney: infiltrate design team, fix decision, quit?
<Laney> ON IT!
<andylockran> :p
<danfish> oooh - lunchtime meeting. Good idea
<danfish> (ubuntu-uk I mean)
<awilkins> We have a lunchtime educational meeting. On Orang-utans.
<brobostigon> interesting,
<awilkins> Happily this is optional
<awilkins> I can summarize it in a few words, - orang-utans are cute, and awesome, and endangered, giz some cash?
<dwatkins> Make sure to look for the gorilla.
<awilkins> Meanwhile I struggle with the PAIN of Swing UI
<awilkins> Swing developers SUFFER every day, what would you contribute to alleviate their plight?
<daubers> AlanBell: Where you going to mention the twinning thing at the meeting?
<AlanBell> dunno, no details yet
<daubers> ok
<daubers> Weeeeee
<daubers> Now got some tools in the workshop telling me when they're finished using MQTT and pynotify
<DJones> Different, the new google chrome stable release allows "multiple users"
<popey> finally
<daubers> So..... if I want bzr to do something when a push is made to the central source, is there a way to deal with that centrally? Preferably from bzr (not mashing around with inotify)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: like commit/push hooks?
<MartijnVdS> daubers: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/user-guide/hooks.html
<daubers> ah! There are server side hooks! Was reading some stuff which suggested there aren't
<MartijnVdS> daubers: I don't know if there are
<MartijnVdS> I'm just googling the first thing that comes to mind :)
<daubers> ah, that needs a "smart server" and I have no idea what that is :)
<MartijnVdS> daubers: that's a bzr running on the server end
<MartijnVdS> daubers: not just sshd
<daubers> yeah, we use sftp I think.....
<daubers> will have a look into it
 * AlanBell is excited about a new kernel in -proposed \o/
<brobostigon> why?
<AlanBell> fixes the VGA port on core i3 chipset laptops
<brobostigon> ah.
<DJones> AlanBell: There was a problem with the port ? That would probably explain why my wife couldn't get her laptop to work with a projector
<jutnux> \o everybody
<BigRedS> G'morning!
<gord> hurrah, finally found the turn off priority inbox setting in gmail, that thing is annoying
<jutnux> \o everybody
<DJones> \o/ Extra bank holiday in 2012 http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8441972.stm 4 day weekend here we come :)
<bigcalm> It's been known about for a long time. Why are the BBC talking about it now?
 * davmor2 prods czajkowski who seems to be oddly quiet today
<jutnux> Is this the royal wedding thing?
<DJones> Not sure, I didn't know, but the article is dated June 2010
 * jutnux looks at Article
<bigcalm> No, that has already happened
<Laney> it just got raised up the top articles
<jutnux> I know bigcalm, but I thought there was always goiung to be a bank holiday from that?
<DJones> Queens Daimond Jubilee celebration
<bigcalm> No, just a one off for the wedding
<jutnux> Just read it, woo.
<bigcalm> And now a one off for the jubilee
<hamitron> who can not like the Royal Family, when we get days off? ;)
<gord> because without them, we could pool all the days off into one glorious week off
<hamitron> hmmm
 * hamitron likes long weekends
<hamitron> :D
<hamitron> well, apart from all the traffic
<hamitron> because of all the fools on the road
<hamitron> :/
<gord> like you? ;)
<hamitron> no
<hamitron> I'd just ban cars
<hamitron> ;)
<hamitron> not biased in ANY way
<oimon> what's the big idea with people on amazon charging £87 for books that are usually 7.99?
<hamitron> profit?
<hamitron> :/
<oimon> surely nobody's gonna buy?
<gord> oimon, auto matching? seen that happen before, books would rise to millions in a few hours because two competing companies had a price matching algorithm that ended up in competition
<davmor2> oimon: you'll be surprised
<hamitron> I've been tempted to pay over the odds for a few books
<hamitron> been lucky, found a nice 2nd hand copy of one I wanted
<oimon> the 2nd hand copy is 0.01
<hamitron> another I just refuse to spend as much as it costs
<davmor2> oimon: depends if it is a first edition etc too there are some mad ass collectors of books out there
<hamitron> new is nice though
<hamitron> :)
<oimon> it's just a regular book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Marriage-Book-Nicky-Sila-Lee/dp/1904074553
<hamitron> maybe if a couple used that version of the book, and they are very happy.... just want a copy for sentimental reasons? ;)
<hamitron> after having maybe lost their copy in a fire
 * hamitron shrugs
<oimon> a lot of the seller's prices seem to be sky high
<hamitron> tbh, I swear people are getting more greedy when selling things
<hamitron> then expect better deals when they are buying
<DJones> Speaking of books, I didn't know that e-books were charged vat at 20% while the paper copy of the same book would be at 0%
<oimon> yep
<DJones> I only found out yesterday because there was something on the BBC website about a ministers answer in teh commons
<oimon> the govt could do something about it, but frankly the publishers are profiteering atm anyway
<hamitron> I hope it stays that way tbh
<oimon> if the govt removed vat then i bet the prices would float towards the current level
<hamitron> I'd hate to see ebooks replace books
<oimon> i've no more room for my books anymore
<hamitron> that is a problem, yeh :)
<hamitron> and I agree ebooks are good
<oimon> it's weird..some books i have in paper form but i don't read them. if i get them in ebook form  i read them
<hamitron> but.... not good if new books start to be available electronically only.... doesn't make them as available to all
<oimon> starting a book if off-putting in paper format..cos you can see much much left to read
<hamitron> haha, yeh
<hamitron> :LD
<hamitron> :D
<hamitron> but just think.... you can't slam a kindle around, to the same affect as a 1200 page book
<hamitron> ;)
<oimon> i treat my books as if they were a kindle :)
<oimon> i get upset when people turn over the corners
<hamitron> same
<hamitron> but just putting it on the desk, making it shake, can reduce the number of people "bugging" ya
<hamitron> :)
<funkyHat> LjL: impostor!
<DJones> hamitron: Unless your Geoff Capes, most people can't slamm a 1200 page book round anyway :)
<hamitron> erm?
<hamitron> oimon, I think ideally, ebooks could be provided for free, when you buy a hard copy.... then offer discount for electronic only?
<oimon> yep
<hamitron> but just an idea.... are ebooks expensive atm, to subsidise the cheaper ebook readers?
<LjL> funkyHat: WUT
<oimon> hamitron: apparently it's the publishers who are calling the prices
<hamitron> ah
<oimon> and us mugs who are paying
<hamitron> only reason i can see, is so they don't lose sales of the ard copies
<hamitron> hard*
<oimon> my mrs just bought some ebooks of paper books that she owns already :S
<hamitron> :/
<funkyHat> LjL: just because your English is better than most Brits doesn't mean you can... oh, wait... maybe it does.
<oimon> she is dyslexic and the kindle background makes reading easier (and the font size)
<hamitron> I have downloaded a few PDF files of books I already own from torrent sites tbh
<hamitron> but I don't have a portible electronic device to read them, so rarely need such stuff
<oimon> i could probably rationalise it, but it's still forbidden , presenting an ethical dilemma
<LjL> funkyHat: Sorry my dear chap, I'd be delighted to continue entertaining this lovely conversation with you, but Elizabeth is expecting me for the afternoon tea.
<funkyHat> ❡⢁D
<bigcalm> That is quite a funky hat
<davmor2> bigcalm: bit too much of the xmas spirit though look at his eyes
<mgdm> funkyHat: what Unicode is the character for the eyes? :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: I did think they were a little squiffy
<bigcalm> davmor2: now that you're here, shall we set a date for Wolverhampton next month?
<davmor2> gord: when you back from the sprint?
<gord> davmor2, 13th i think
<funkyHat> mgdm: a sekrit!
<mgdm> :(
<funkyHat> (should I tell him that gucharmap has a search feature?)
<davmor2> mgdm: to find out use python ;)  x=u'⢁'  and then x
<mgdm> ⢁D
<funkyHat> THEIF
<mgdm> davmor2: ah, gucharmap got there first
<bigcalm> That's making my eyes go squiffy
<davmor2> gord, bigcalm: shall we say the 26th?  or is that too late in the month?
<gord> davmor2, sounds fine to me
<bigcalm> davmor2: doesn't matter when in the month for me :)
<bigcalm> Let me see what my diary says
<bigcalm> works for me :)
<davmor2> bigcalm, gord: okay pencil it in then and I'll let the others know at the lug tonight and then start hitting the Mailing lists
<monsterwizard> is anyone here a system's programmer?
<mgdm> why...?
<monsterwizard> or someone who is involved in 'programming electronics'
<mgdm> I fiddle with Arduinos a bit, does that count?
<monsterwizard> I want to know how to get a job similar to them
<monsterwizard> erm
<monsterwizard> not really
<monsterwizard> but I suppose it can in ways
<christel> AlanBell: what's happening tonight? is it on? off? :)
<Myrtti> onoffonoffonoff
<Myrtti> *clickclickclickclickclickclick*
<bigcalm> Anybody here migrated a cakephp 1.1 project to cakephp 1.2?
<cliftonts> I'm going slightly mad here! I've got an open university assignment due in tomorrow but libre office is determined I should fail! Does anyone know how to calculate mean, median and standard deviation using built in tools?
<cliftonts> anyone?
<monsterwizard> I'd go to #math if I were you
<gord> cliftonts, http://easycalculation.com/statistics/standard-deviation.php ?
<cliftonts> gord: thanks but the whole point of the question in the assignment is to make office to the calculation
<popey> there is a link at the bottom which tells you how to arrive at the answer
<popey> you can plug that into libreoffice
<popey> http://easycalculation.com/statistics/learn-standard-deviation.php
<gord> assuming you are using calc, it comes with functions to do also, STDEV for example http://help.libreoffice.org/Calc/Statistical_Functions_Part_Five#STDEVA
<cliftonts> I'm not 100% sure they'll accept that. But it's got to be better than what I've got in there at the moment - 'I don't know!'
<cliftonts> I tried reading those help files but they weren't making a great deal of sense. I'm sure I'll get there
<cliftonts> will those functions also work in ms office?
<gord> i've no idea about ms office
<popey> *blank* *look*
<cliftonts> that could be interesting then. I have no idea what package the marker will be running
<cliftonts> perhaps considering the nature of modern computing it's a rather poorly designed question
<gord> include a link to libre office in your assignment, note that its free ;)
<cliftonts> lol that definately won't work
<Darael> Just add a note at the top:  "This spreadsheet was made in LibreOffice and works in that; I'm not sure about MS Office, sorry"?  Presumably won't get it marked correct if they can't make it work but will at least explain what's going on.
<cliftonts> anyway I've got less than 2 hours to crack this so I'd better get on. Thanks for your help
<directhex> note: recent versions of office can read .ods files
<directhex> although absolute basics like STDEV should be fine in OOcalc's efforts to write a .xls file
<Darael> Yes, but they don't read formulae - the standard doesn't specify how they're stored so the MS implementation is incompatible with everyone else's.  'Least, that's how it was last time I looked.
<directhex> no promises on .xlsx - bit systems supporting xlsx should also support ods
<Darael> Took a bit of searching, but it appears the formula problem remains in Office 2010: http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/office2010/thread/a51bfdec-82d8-4405-a29c-1cae686443d0
<AlanBell> o/ gordonjcp
<mgdm> ello
<jutnux> o/
<AlanBell> christel: I am still up for it, waiting to hear from gordonjcp
<christel> AlanBell: cool! let me know when you hear from him :)
<monsterwizard> I need an IBM compuer
<monsterwizard> computer*
<mgdm> why?
<monsterwizard> because they're cool :(
<MartijnVdS> monsterwizard: the old IBM PC original one?
<AlanBell> O.o
 * mgdm is typing this on a Thinkpad
<mgdm> does that count? :)
<popey> I still want a VT100 ☹
<monsterwizard> naaaahhhhhh that doesn't count
<monsterwizard> I guess no one has one for sale
<MartijnVdS> popey: they don't do UTF-8 though
<popey> yeah, that's an issue ☺
<ali1234> popey: you should get a SAA5050 and a AVR and build your own VT
<popey> heh
<popey> I really honestly specifically want a VT100
<ali1234> why though
<popey> fond memories of college
<ali1234> i didn't think you were that much older than me
<ali1234> my college had pentiums
<popey> I am 39
<brobostigon> eeek, popey is ten years older than him.
<popey> When I was at college we had a VAX and a Pr1me
<popey> VT100's and some proprietary Pr1me terminal
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> that's about right actually
<brobostigon> me*
<ali1234> if it just me or was the prgress made in computing between 1980 and 1990 a lot bigger than everything that has happened since?
<popey> feels that way
<brobostigon> eeek, popey is ten years older than me.
<brobostigon> correction*
<popey> I really loved the coily keyboard lead on the VT100
<popey> and the smell when you turn it on
<brobostigon> i like the keyboard on my thinkpad.
<ali1234> who saw that femto-second article? that's the most amazing thing i've seen in the past few years i think
<ali1234> femto-photography that is
<AlanBell> yeah, very cool
<AlanBell> not convinced it is described well by the media
<popey> ali1234: nope
<popey> link?
<ali1234> http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/
<bigcalm> popey: how do you get the new version of spotify on linux? My client hasn't had any updates
<ali1234> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKu20y1f_RU&feature=g-like
<AlanBell> wonder if they have done a double slit experiment with that going on
<bigcalm> Annoying
<gord> i'm still not sure whats happening in that camera, how everyone else describes it (repeat the same light pulse, record a frame at different incriments) isn't how i understand it, namely that they have a kind of electron mirror, which they are able to change the angle of reflection of extreamly fast, letting them scan the image over a long series of sensors. the repeat imaging is only there to allow them to capture 2d images instead of 1d images
<ali1234> nope
<ali1234> it takes an hour to record one of the videos
<AlanBell> what the media interpretations of it don't get is that the camera is not "looking at the photons travelling" the camera is getting the reflected light that has hit something (dust or an object) and bounced back to the camera lens
<ali1234> the second link explains how the camera works (it's actually a standard piece of kit repurposed)
<gord> well then my idea is better, someone give me a grant
<ali1234> well that's kind of how it works
<ali1234> but the "electron mirror" is how they separate the photons over time
<ali1234> so you get a 2d image, where one of the dimensions is time
<ali1234> then you repeat it using a normal mirror to capture different scanlines of the scene
<ali1234> repeating it lots of times is what takes an hour
<AlanBell> real world ray tracing
<gord> a regular camera is "real world ray tracing" ;)
<ali1234> yes
<MartijnVdS> lot less CPU-intensive
<AlanBell> it isn't ray tracing if it takes less than an hour :)
<bigcalm> Haha
<ali1234> one of the applications of this is in improving ray tracers, because you can actually analyse object's transparency/subsurface scattering rather than just guessing
<gord> i've seen real time ray traces before, its nerd porn
<Darael> http://web.media.mit.edu/~raskar/trillionfps/ and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKu20y1f_RU
<Darael> Whoops, my apologies.
<ali1234> ray marching is cool
<Darael> That's what I get when I forget what irssi window I'm in.
<ali1234> it's amusing how it ends up looking like a CCD when there's not enough light
<Lcawte> Hmm, ubuntu server installed, grub launches on this machine, move it to its real machine (because it doesn't like live cds) and it doesn't work anymore... it was working before do-release-upgrade broke its grub (which is why I brought it up here to fix)
<Lcawte> Anyone have any idea whats going on, and how I can fix it?
<tonytiger> I'm not sure what your set up is
<tonytiger> You have installed ubuntu server on some hardware but it's not booting?
<Lcawte> Well, it gets to BIOS then thats it, it just hangs... (boot from CD: is the last thing I see (bios boot priorities, floopy -> cd -> hard disk)
<xr1> Can you sync google docs with Ubuntu one?
<AlanBell> hmm, somthing very wrong with the internet? I have stuff on and off all over the place?
<jutnux> YES, Ubuntu mugs back in stock.
<jutnux> Shame I'm waiting for PayPal to clear some money.
 * hamitron orders all the mugs
<hamitron> ;)
<jutnux> You dare :-(
<safiyyah> hi guys , my sound stopped working
<safiyyah> completely!
<safiyyah> worked fine for the last 3 months! no upgrade done... it was working at 7:30pm and now it is not.... I have rebooted and no luck
<safiyyah> anyone please?
<Darael> !patience | safiyyah
<lubotu3> safiyyah: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<AlanBell> !audio
<lubotu3> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Darael> May I also suggest asking in #ubuntu?  There's a lot more people in there and they may be able to offer a faster response.
<safiyyah> thank you
<awilkins> Bah, social obligations. I'm knackered.
 * gordonjcp is knackered too
<gordonjcp> busy day, lot of driving and a lot of humphing boxes about
<awilkins> Ugh Christmas coming up too.
<jutnux> You no likey Christmas?
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<awilkins> Putting up with the inlaws and driving 500 miles in e days? not so much.
<jutnux> \o brobostigon
<brobostigon> o/ jutnux
<jutnux> Haha, I just have the grandparents round.
<awilkins> What's worse is people jollying you along. "Oh, you *have* to enjoy yourself, it's CHRISTMAS"
<jutnux> I guess driving isn't so fun.
<Darael> Oh, quite.  Utterly infuriating.
<jutnux> Neither is being round the inlaws.
<jutnux> What are your favourite "holidays" then?
<awilkins> I'm going to find a spa resort that has a ban on Christmas and pretend I've donated m Christmas week to Geeks Sans Frontiers or something.
<awilkins> "Oh, darling, they NEED a new version control infrastructure for the CHILDREN."
<jutnux> Twitter, Y U BE DOWN
<awilkins> Holidays.... best holiday is when wifelet goes on holiday and leaves me at home
<bigcalm> Awww
<jacobw> wifelet?
<awilkins> Small wife.
<jacobw> lol, do you have many sizes of wife?
<jacobw> or just 'small wife'
<awilkins> Just the one
<labcoattech> hi
<labcoattech> any known issues with running x64 version of ubuntu over x32, I have 4gb ram in my machine
<gord> labcoattech, what do you mean "over"?
<labcoattech> is it better to
<labcoattech> I am running win 7 with 4gb ram and want to dual boot with ubuntu, the ubuntu download page says 32-bit recommended
<Darael> Oh, that.  That's just because it's marginally more widely-compatible (because there are still some machines around that aren't 64-bit capable).
<labcoattech> ok, thanks
<Darael> Historically, Flash was less stable on x86-64 because it had to use a wrapper, but Adobe have since released 64-bit Flash Player for Linux, which I believe is what the flashplugin-installer uses on 64-bit now.
<Darael> !64bit
<lubotu3> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. Consider using 64-bit if your memory ussage exceeds 4GB. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<popey> labcoattech: all my machines run 64-bit Ubuntu.
<popey> not all have lots of RAM, but I run 64-bit anyway on all of them
<Darael> To quote the page linked, labcoattech: "Which Should I Choose?: Unless you have specific reasons to choose 32-bit, we recommend 64-bit to utilise the full capacity of your hardware. "
<labcoattech> cool, thanks
<Darael> Hmm, that page needs an update to reflect that MultiArch is enabled from Oneiric.
<labcoattech> whats the best way to install ubuntu as dual boot, boot from the .iso or run the installer from windows?
<popey> the former
<popey> for some definition of 'best' ☺
<labcoattech> best = the one with the most chance of working lol
<popey> yeah, boot from ISO, resize down your windows partition, maybe 50/50 split or whatever and you're sorted
<popey> pretty robust these days
 * popey goes to bed
<popey> nn and have fun labcoattech
<labcoattech> thanks
<popey> oo, he/she lives near MooDoo
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-15
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning
<czajkowski> AlanBell: hows you
<AlanBell> kids left for school, silence achieved
<christel> good morning
<AlanBell> morning, we will have to reschedule the farnham pub crawl
<christel> we will!
<christel> how long is gordon down for? and will he be popping by before heading back to scotland?
<AlanBell> think he is going back today, he wasn't sure if he could escape from London
<knightwise> hey guys
<knightwise> how are you today
<popey> morning
<knightwise> hey popey :)
<MooDoo> hay all
<christel> AlanBell: aha!
<christel> well, i am still up for pubcrawling sometime
<christel> maybe we can drag some other people over here if we plan it slightly further in advance
<christel> how about sometime between christmas and new years, when we're all sick of spending time with family ;)
<MooDoo> sick of family?  at christmas?  Are you mad christel ? ;) lol
<christel> :P
<christel> we're spending christmas proper with the in-laws, who are lovely, but they're also very .. er, uhm.. they're very Prim and Proper
<AlanBell> 25th?
<christel> AlanBell: haha <3
 * czajkowski hugs christel 
 * AlanBell wonders when czajkowski returns from the emerald city?
<czajkowski> 27th
<czajkowski> then am heading down south on the 30-31st
<christel> czajkowski: well then how do you feel about a farnham pubcrawl on the 28th then? you may have your old room if you fancy staying over
<MooDoo> wow how come the uk meeting is so early?
<AlanBell> MooDoo: to inject a little variety into your life
<christel> MooDoo: to confuse you! nah, i think the idea is to see if we can attract more people in the middle of the day as few people are able to make the evening ones
<czajkowski> christel: oh maybe. Not sure what the plans are given house move beore xmas and coming back to boxes.
<MooDoo> spicey
<DJones> Morning
<christel> morning DJones :)
<DJones> Hi christel
<christel> MooDoo: where in the world are you? are you Too Far Away to join us for Christmas tomfoolery?
<AlanBell> so where is the next point on the happy hour tour?
<AlanBell> Southampton? Newcastle? somewhere else?
<MooDoo> christel: i'm in nottingham, but i have a 3 months old, wifey would string me up if i came down between christmas and new year :D
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<AlanBell> Wolverhampton?
<bigcalm> AlanBell: if you're coming up, sounds like a good idea :)
<AlanBell> me? north of Watford Gap?
<bigcalm> Is that the mark of a true southener?
<bigcalm> It still throws me when a friend in Brighton calls me a northener
<bigcalm> It's one or the other eh? No midlandser?
<AlanBell> sounds fair :)
<AlanBell> anyhow, do you want to pick a day in January and a pub and we can add wolves to the list of places?
<bigcalm> I know nothing of Wolves. davmor2, mrevell, aquarius are the people to ask :)
 * TheOpenSourcerer is going to Stourbridge tomorrow. ~250m round trip.
<MartijnVdS> only 250 meters? I'd walk ;)
<TheOpenSourcerer> I wish MartijnVdS
<TheOpenSourcerer> Likely to be ~3hrs each way
<TheOpenSourcerer> Or more likely 2 hrs there and 4hrs back (friday evening) :-(
<MartijnVdS> ugh.. >2 hours of driving on a single day makes me all weird
<MartijnVdS> sort of sleepy/exhausted but with the alertness of adrenalin in the mix.
<bigcalm> Helps to stop now and then
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: note that I'm ~1.5 hours away from either Germany or Belgium -- it's hard to drive >2 hours and not end up in another country
<bigcalm> Hehe
<bigcalm> Tricky
<MartijnVdS> FOSDEM will be a 2 hour drive
<mattt> i gave up complaining about driving, my colleagues in texas can drive 4-6 hours and still be in texas :)
<MartijnVdS> Aww
<MartijnVdS> imagine driving for 6 hours and STILL being in Texas
<AlanBell> I used to have a car like that
<bigcalm> Heh
<gord> back in dallas, i remember we drove for about two hours to a friends house, we were *still* in dallas
<oimon> in london i can drive for 2 hours and be 8 miles down the road
<MartijnVdS> oimon: Speed devil!
<oimon> 84 sets of traffic lights later...
<JamesTait> Oh, um, good morning all. :)
<mattt> gord: shoulda flied!
<monsterwizard> Asm86 D:
<TheOpenSourcerer> 4mth web dev contract position up for grabs if anyone interested: http://www.paramountdigitalmarketing.com/job-opportunity.html
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> czajkowski: PROD!!!!! well I'm getting in the Christmas spirit of giving :D
<bigcalm> Hi davmor2
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<bigcalm> What else can you give?
<davmor2> bigcalm, gord: confirmation of the 26th of jan for the next workspace day :)
<gord> whoop
<bigcalm> Ta
<davmor2> bigcalm: see I just give and give and give until it hurts ;)
<bigcalm> o.O
<gord> maybe you shouldn't give that much then
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<popey> hi
<dogmatic69> o/
<brobostigon> hi popey and dogmatic69
<davmor2> gord: to be honest it only hurts my finger from prodding czajkowski
<andylockran> popey: my spotify is dead :(
<czajkowski> davmor2: Good morning
 * popey points andylockran at #spotify
<MooDoo> czajkowski: davmor2 morning sir, ma'am :)
<davmor2> czajkowski: Morning how's life down souff
<czajkowski> MooDoo: well hello there
<czajkowski> davmor2: Fantastic
<davmor2> MooDoo: Morning me owld Mucka how's life up and right a bit?
<andylockran> popey: ta :D
<MooDoo> davmor2: i've a grin on my face that's a mile wide
<Gargoyle> Morning all!
<Gargoyle> Can anyone confirm the correct way to get apache to create files (uploaded via site / cache files created by php, etc) to have -rw-rw--- and not -rw------- ? I have tried setting umask 0002 in /etc/apache/envvars
<dogmatic69> Gargoyle: -rw------ should work fine
<Gargoyle> dogmatic69: Not if I want the group to read and write the files!
<davmor2> MooDoo: Put czajkowski down you don't know where she's been
<MooDoo> davmor2: i should be so lucky ;)
<davmor2> MooDoo: So let me guess you're on holiday or you got a new job ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: nope, parents are getting me a new camera for christmas
<davmor2> MooDoo: Man I thought it was something life changing ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: it is, believe me :)
<dogmatic69> Gargoyle: its its chowned to apache who else needs to read it?
<Gargoyle> dogmatic69: The user that is running cron / backup tasks
<dogmatic69> !tell Gargoyle about php chmod
<davmor2> MooDoo: hence the smiley wink :D  /me waits for the joker in the family to wrap one of those throw away cameras in the camera box with a note saying it did so much we thought you'd prefer this instead
<dogmatic69> wrong channel for tells :/
<dogmatic69> d
<dogmatic69> <davmor2> MooDoo:
<dogmatic69> http://php.net/manual/en/function.chmod.php
<dogmatic69> Gargoyle: ^
<Gargoyle> dogmatic69: I am aware of chmod, I want this to be the default for apache and not going round changing every bit of PHP code that writes files
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah :D lol
<dogmatic69> Gargoyle: you should really only have one bit of code writing files, DRY
<Gargoyle> dogmatic69: You're under some illusion that I only have 1 application?
<dogmatic69> i am under the impression that your code is not DRY
<Gargoyle> dogmatic69: I didn't ask about coding standards! and most of it is not my code framework this and framework that!
<monsterwizard> anyone know assembly?
<monsterwizard> I can't figure out why mov esi, 0 is used in this program
<oimon> anyone how how to boot a mac mini from usb stick?
<andylockran> oimon: hold down cmd+alt during boot I think
<andylockran> or cmd+c
<andylockran> something like that
<popey> i didnt think macs booted off usb
<andylockran> then you get a choice of which disks to boot from
<popey> unless the usb contained osx or other efi compliant thing
<popey> andylockran: its alt
<oimon> how do i install lion ? i have to boot to OSX?
<popey> yeah, hold down alt
<andylockran> oimon: it's just an 'app' from the app store
<oimon> agh only 2 usb slots
<oimon> i have it on usb
<popey> andylockran: you can make a recovery image too on usb
<andylockran> popey: ah, I did a boot from usb for time machine I think..
<oimon> "youn cannot install lion because it is not supported on this system"
<oimon> no reason why
<oimon> discovered this machine is a powerpc :(
<oimon> had it in my room 3years, never switched it on
<directhex> pretty old mac, then
<oimon> i guess
<directhex> intel ones landed in 2006
 * brobostigon would grab a debian powerpc cd.
<oimon> guess i'll turn it off again
<directhex> lion also needs 2GB RAM
<directhex> had to do a ram upgrade on a mac mini yesterday for lion. yikes
<oimon> i only needed to try some software out :(
<oimon> everyone's complaining aabout lion being really buggy
<popey> "everyone"
<andylockran> I quite like it
<popey> is that the same "everyone" who no longer use Ubuntu?
<andylockran> not had any issues
<deej1976> Has the 12pm ubuntu-uk-meeting been cancelled ?
<oimon> everyone in my building who has lion
<oimon> in the context of my job, that's everyone
<oimon> wifi issues, printing fail, and networking issues
<andylockran> the only issue I've had, is that I sometimes get wifi timeouts
<andylockran> but that's sporadically, and a reboot (~20 seconds) sorts that out
<andylockran> SSD FTW
<oimon> can't connect to certain wifi SSID, cannot even see another one, while under the AP
<oimon> other people having disconnect issues, and also one guy claims it takes 30 mins to connect
<deej1976> Anyone seen AlanBell this morning?
<AlanBell> I saw him somewhere
<brobostigon> lol
<deej1976> AlanBell: Not in ubuntu-uk-meeting though
<bigcalm> :)
<AlanBell> ooooh crap
<davmor2> deej1976: I'm pretty sure I've seen his nick around today
<bigcalm> AlanBell: I forgot as well
<deej1976> !language | AlanBell
<lubotu3> AlanBell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<deej1976> :D
 * Mez sighs
<AlanBell> ok, lets do the meeting
<Mez> have to create a backport to intrepid/jaunty
<AlanBell> in #ubuntu-uk-meeting right nowish
<gord> wish humble bundle just ran their own ppa
<gord> or something
<gord> geez, even the deb files bundle their own libraries, had to remove the sdl library they bundle because it doesn't work with pulseaudio...
<AlanBell> dutchie: when do you return to the dreaming spires?
<BigRedS> If I've an md array rebuilding, is there a way to ask it which device is being readded?
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-uk to: Welcome to #ubuntu-uk! http://ubuntu-uk.org | This channel is publicly archived http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Mailing List http://tinyurl.com/uukml | Support Guidelines http://tinyurl.com/uuksupport | Meeting 12th January 21:00 UK time #ubuntu-uk-meeting | ☃
<bigcalm> Everybody is going unicode crazy
<danfish> my receptionists have Michael Buble Xmas album blaring out
 * danfish tasers receptionists
<MooDoo> danfish: bought it for the misses the other day :S
<danfish> MooDoo: get earplugs or a vomit bag
<MooDoo> both
<brobostigon> atleast wizzard, is decent, that one dont bother me too much.
<MooDoo> hammer fall :D
<oimon> http://images.businessweek.com/cms/2011-11-30/etc_correlation50__01__960.jpg
<oimon> :D
<s-fox> Hello.
<dutchie> AlanBell: 8th of Jan
<dutchie> AlanBell: why>
<dutchie> ?
<AlanBell> possible oxford happy hour
<dutchie> ah cool
<andylockran> :D
<danfish> IT'S CHRISTMAS!
<danfish> sorry - Noddy Holder took over my nick for a minute
<davmor2> danfish: liar
<bigcalm> I wonder if he's living off of the royalties
<danfish> davmor2: he's from your neck of the woods isn't he?
<moreati> I believe his $appendage imprint is on the Broadstreet walk of fame
<jutnux> \o everybody
<davmor2> danfish: No he ai't He's from duggley
<danfish> davmor2: The black coutreeeyyyy
<BigRedS> I'm after an explanation of the Gnome3/gnome-session/unity architecture, anyone know of one? It's as a citation for "Gnome3 isn't broken by Untiy"
<BigRedS> where, apparently "just install gnome-session" doesn't count
<ali1234> nobody ever said it was
<BigRedS> No, I'm arguing that Unity is basically an alternative to gnome-session, sat atop gnome3. Which is how I was lead to believe it worked.
<BigRedS> In fact, is that how it works?
<ali1234> it is in oneiric
<BigRedS> yeah, that's the one I meant
<ali1234> see, part of the gigantic mess that was the unity release was that in natty, unity ran on top of gnome 2
<ali1234> and so installing gnome 3 on natty broke unity
<ali1234> under oneiric, it is the other way around
<ali1234> so installing gnome 2 on oneiric is problematic
<BigRedS> Oh. no, I'm ignorning gnome2
<ali1234> another side effect of this is that you can't install the unity from oneiric onto natty
<ali1234> and the development model of unity makes backporting patches extremely difficult
<BigRedS> Just that what's normally termed 'Gnome3' is actually Gnome3 running gnome-session, and Unity is Gnome 3 running Unity
<ali1234> so the end result is that natty doesn't get unity fixes
<ali1234> unity is unity running on whatever version of gtk the distro uses
<davmor2> BigRedS: So gnome is made up of gdm, gnome shell, and the gnome apps.  Ubuntu is made up of lightdm, unity and the gnome apps  there are a few changes but on the whole that is it.
<BigRedS> yeah, that's my understanding. I'm just trying to convince someone else, but he's got bored of the argument now. It's more the precise definition of 'gnome3' that we're arguing over I think
<ali1234> it's a pointless argument anyway, as they both suck
<ali1234> it's like saying "well if you don't like brussel sprout flavour ice cream you can just have cabbage flavour ice cream instead"
<davmor2> BigRedS: so my description is about as basic as you can get but there are a load of other things that make up gnome 3
<davmor2> BigRedS: We use most of them apart from gnome shell and gdm by all accounts
<ali1234> gnome-shell is multiple different things
<ali1234> the whole "but you can just install gnome-shell on ubuntu" is the argument people usually use when someone says they are dumping ubuntu because of unity
<ali1234> and it's a stupid one
<ali1234> here's why
<BigRedS> no, it's not at all about dumping unity or gnome3
<BigRedS> just how the thing works
<ali1234> in a nutshell, you get a better experience if you use the same shell as the people developing the distro
<ali1234> it's always been like that too
<BigRedS> yeah, it's always the case that the distro is designed for its default
<BigRedS> it'd be daft to not do that
<popey> mmmm brussel sprout ice cream
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<Darael> How many of those d'you /have/ at the moment, anyway, popey?
<danfish> popey: egg and bacon icecream yes, snail porridge yes, but brussel sprout ice cream...just think of the kids
<MartijnVdS> Marmite ice cream?
 * brobostigon requests whisky sorbet.
<Darael> I know they make garlic ice cream.
<danfish> oooh, nice http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/raspberry-pi-announces-the-gertboard-expansion-board-20111215/
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> I have a problem installing ubuntu
<locodir-user> it says "no root fie system is defined"
<locodir-user> how can I install it?
<daubers> evenng
<mgdm>  Hi daubers
<bigcalm> Yo ho ho
<bigcalm> mgdm: marvel at my painful code :) https://github.com/bigcalm/Twitter-IRC-Gateway
<mgdm> Hmmm, I can spot some probable E_NOTICEs...
<mattt> bigcalm: TYPO!@
<mattt> "leave <#channe>"
<bigcalm> :O
<MH0> bigcalm: A typo? Not as bad as some code i have written :3, Some code I write has the most ugliest code, long-way rounds and everything. Ugly coding ftw!
<davmor2> Yeah but MH0 bigcalm is a wannabe perfectionist, it's like a crime to him :D
<MH0> Well, then I suppose so :)
<davmor2> comedy gold http://twitpic.com/7tm701
<MartijnVdS> heh
 * daubers sticks on generations
<Laney> right
<czajkowski> evening folks
<Laney> present inspiration...
<daubers> Laney: You can get me a kindle, that'll be fine :)
<Laney> SOLD!
<daubers> \o/
<BigRedS> What's the current favourite for a really easy mailing list tool to plug in to postfix? Mailman? I'd like it running in about 20mins :)
<gordonjcp> mailman *is* pretty easy
<gordonjcp> horrible, but easy
<jacobw> phplist
<jacobw> oh
<jacobw> for actual mailing lists?
<jacobw> mailman :p
<BigRedS> ah, whoops, got distracted
<BigRedS> but mailman it is
<BigRedS> That was my initial choice, then I realised I didn't know any others
<mattt> the only thing is
<mattt> mailman only takes about 2 mins to get going
<mattt> at least, it does on RHEL
<BigRedS> Ah yeah, iffy bit here might be my bodged virtual domain 'system'
<BigRedS> Oh. That *was* easy
<BigRedS> just stick the domain on the end of mydestination and it ignores the virtuals
<mattt> yay
<popey> yay, amy and rory are leaving dr who
<czajkowski> whooooo best news today popey
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<popey> hmm?
<labcoattech> hi all
<popey> hello
<labcoattech> can the grub bootloader be replaced with a gui
<popey> no idea
<BigRedS> I've seen someone demo a gui bootloader. where gui=clicky with a mouse
<BigRedS> I'd argue that grub already is a gui
<BigRedS> (when it's working)
<labcoattech> tried to edit grub using Startup-Manager to make Windows 7 the default os but it didn't work
<AlanBell> labcoattech: you might want to expand on what you did, and/or ask in #ubuntu, it is probably a bit late for the UK
<directhex> labcoattech: i'm not aware of any modern mouse-enabled bootloaders
<shauno> I've got a modern, mouse-enabled bootloader ;)
<bigcalm> Boot camp?
<shauno> yeah
<bigcalm> Lucky guess
<bigcalm> Sleep!
<shauno> it's a little too modern in places.  like deciding that usb is "legacy".  but it's pointy/clicky/droolproof
<directhex> i've never used boot camp - just refit
<shauno> they're pretty much the same thing.  just different applications loaded on top of the same efi
<shauno> just refit has a config file, whereas the stock has "my way or the highway"
<shauno> but it doesn't actually add capability, because actual features depend on the efi itself.  so trying to boot mbr off usb is still near-on impossible :(
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-16
<andylockran> Howdy
<andylockran> time for bed methinks :D
<andylockran> night
<christel> czajkowski: are you catholic?
<Azelphur> is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) supposed to work with Ubuntu?
<MartijnVdS> I think so
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> ☃
<DJones> Morning
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Snow? Where?
 * MartijnVdS sees lots and lots (and lots) of rain
<DJones> I see snow on the ground outside the office window
<MooDoo> hello all
<danfish> morning
<danfish> it's snowing on my desktop
<danfish> DesktopSnow
<MooDoo> clouds look full of snow but nothing else
<popey> GU14 2/10 #uksnow
<popey> ☺
<AlanBell> ooh, big flakes now. czajkowski must be getting a flight soon
<popey> snow!
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/
<popey> not enough
<bigcalm> Morning peeps :)
<MartijnVdS> \o bigcalm
<bigcalm> popey: rake up those leaves
<popey> pffft
<MartijnVdS> or pay your kids to do it
<bigcalm> I have a big leaf sucker, does your back in after a while.
<bigcalm> Pay them in minecraft access time
<popey> hah
<DJones> Heavy snow :)
<MooDoo> non here
<DJones> -list
<popey> hehehe
<DJones> 09:31              <   tig!~tig@cpc8-telf11-2-0-cust101.wolv.cable.virginmedia.com []
<DJones> Ugh
<DJones> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-d248UPWO5w0/TusO_fEgXZI/AAAAAAAABh4/Hn2mbuJfmWM/s800/IMAG0118.jpg
<bigcalm> ?
<DJones> Snowing
 * MartijnVdS hands DJones a new keyboard and mouse
<MartijnVdS> oh and a paste buffer
<DJones> Definately a paste buffer
<DJones> Any rumours on who/what the Doctors new assistant is going to be?
<DJones> I say bring back K9
<matti> Haha
<matti> ;]
<matti> DJones: :)
<czajkowski> christel: I am. why ?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: snow, where?
<popey> czajkowski: it was earlier, stopped now
<DJones> Its still snowing here (Stockport area)
<matti> Uhhh :)
<czajkowski> popey: oh this is good to hear.
<MartijnVdS> 'snowhere?
<popey> czajkowski: not snowing here anymore http://popey.com/webcam/
<matti> popey: Are we doing mulled wine and things this year?
<MartijnVdS> matti: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koek-en-zopie
 * popey points matti at AlanBell 
<matti> MartijnVdS: English, Polish or Japanese will do, but this one I cannot read :)
<MartijnVdS> matti: translate.google.com can
<matti> MartijnVdS: I am too lazy ;/
<DJones> matti: chrome auto translates :)
<matti> MartijnVdS: :)
<matti> DJones: Haha
 * matti haven't had his morning coffee yet
<matti> Be merciful.
<czajkowski> popey: oh I remember how useful that was last year.
<DJones> matti: Heh, I will, don't want to get on Santa's naughty list
<matti> DJones: :)
<DJones> Argh.... note to self, bring earplugs to work, I'm not interested in what work collegues are wearing for the Christmas party or whether they've painted their toenails
<MooDoo> yay firealarm
<DJones> MooDoo: Go and stand outside in the cold
<MooDoo> DJones: false alarm, next doors builders set it off by accident
<matti> MooDoo: :)
<oimon> at christmas party the IT guy always gets asked IT questions by the other staff :(
<DJones> Aww, shame
<DJones> I don't go to works christmas parties
<oimon> the option is to sit with gossipy admin dept or sit with other workers who are talking shop
<bigcalm> I go to Hayley's work based parties - they are great fun
<bigcalm> Councils might be boring, but the people who work there don't have to be :)
<DJones> oimon: Last year, one of the directors threw up over a member of staff after too much to drink
<oimon> prob lots of drunkeness
<oimon> DJones: ewww
<oimon> thats disgraceful
<DJones> Yeah, and the staff member is still going in the same taxi with him this time
<bigcalm> Armed with sick bags
<dogmatic69> DJones: sounds like a wild company :D
<DJones> But they are friends outside work as well, live near each other, his wife and the staff member are best friends
<oimon> i embarrassed myself at a christmas party once. not sure if anyone noticed
<DJones> dogmatic69: Not so much wild, just a 40 year old that couldn't handle his drink
<oimon> sometimes they just get completely out of hand
<bigcalm> A client wants their website to produce a feed that linkedin can make use of. As I don't use that service, I don't know which format they actually need. Anybody know?
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: there should be a api
<oimon> not drinking at the christmas party is usually the best policy
 * DJones goes for ear plugs from the chemist, now they're talking about the makeup and false eyelashes they're going to wear
<bigcalm> http://blog.linkedin.com/2009/03/20/sharing-rss-feeds-on-linkedin-groups/
 * czajkowski peers at DJones 
<bigcalm> I can see a field that says "Enter a website or rss url"
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: so i take it the site you are doing does not have a feed?
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: it doesn't, no
<dogmatic69> k
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: fear not, its easy :)
<bigcalm> Which is what I'm about to write
<bigcalm> I know how to write one, just need to know which format they expect
<bigcalm> There have been a few feed types over the years
<dogmatic69> RSS 2.0
<DJones> czajkowski: I have no interest in what the people are wearing for the christmas party, so far I've heard about the "little black number", the shoes, the painted toenails, the makeup, the false eyelashes
<bigcalm> Right :)
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: they are all very similar
 * MartijnVdS has yellow earplugs
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<MartijnVdS> No more arguing PHP coders
<bigcalm> Heh
<czajkowski> DJones: just nod and smile and remember to say they look nice
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: we could argue in here
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: I'm not a PHP coder ;)
<bigcalm> But I am :D
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: Weren't you a Perl person?
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: very long ago
<bigcalm> I got a job in PHP and my perl skills ebbed away
<MartijnVdS> Poor you :(
<bigcalm> Indeed
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: you do hardcore procedural php?
<dogmatic69> or you using some frameworks
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: both
<dogmatic69> :/
<MartijnVdS> Hardcore procedural frameworks.
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: you sound displeased
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: anything less than oop makes me sad
<dogmatic69> dry, mvc, oop... all the buzz words :D
<bigcalm> You can write your own mvc
<dogmatic69> ye, that is ok
 * dogmatic69 uses cakephp
<bigcalm> I use symfony, cakephp, or start from scratch
<bigcalm> Depends upon what the client needs
<MartijnVdS> Isn't PHP all "View" anyway?
<bigcalm> Oh, WordPress is a handy one to dev for as well
<MartijnVdS> it being all HTML with a bit of special sauce
<dogmatic69> bigcalm: you freelance?
<bigcalm> Doesn't have to be
<MartijnVdS> *runs*
<bigcalm> dogmatic69: no
<christel> czajkowski: i had a latenight moment of madness in which i wondered whether i should become catholic so david could get into a catholic school! :o
<bigcalm> o.O
<bigcalm> What's the advantage of going to a catholic school?
<dogmatic69> that was a change in direction
<MooDoo> bigcalm: get to drink wine on sunday
<christel> (sorry, i was replying to her from hours ago)
<christel> bigcalm: the schools tend to be better :)
<czajkowski> christel: ah ha. right. I forgot that's how that works over here, whereas at home all schools are catholic though I think there are a few non ones for primary.
<christel> but impossible to get into
<christel> (around here at least)
<MooDoo> and you get to drink on a sunday :) lol
<christel> :o
<christel> that was a quick visit!
<AlanBell> you don't have to be catholic christel, they do accept anything but atheists
<AlanBell> oddly enough it is perfectly legal to discriminate against atheists
<christel> haha really?
<AlanBell> yup, the compulsory supplimentary information form for All Hallows must be signed by your minister of religion (not neccessarily catholic)
<DJones> christel: Some friends at our church are CofE, the husband is governor at the local catholic school and their daughter goes to the catholic school
<AlanBell> similar for St Polycarps I think, but I don't think I saw the forms for that
<oimon> some CofE churches are quite close to catholic churches...others are not
<christel> AlanBell: aha!
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Get it signed by a random pastafarian
<oimon> close in doctrine, i mean
<MartijnVdS> oimon: "They're right next to each other!"
<oimon> do catholic churches require you to attend their approved church?
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS: unfortunatly I don't get the opportunity to express my sense of humour in matters of school selection :)
<DJones> I think this catholic school started to allow CofE children about 2 years ago
<AlanBell> there are quotas and things, but they can't have a policy of 100% anything
<oimon> my nephew and niece attend a CofE school which expects you to attend a particular CofE church, but they are OK about it if you are a regular churchgoer in another denomination too
<christel> mind, "my" church is er, the church of norway
<MooDoo> the school we want our kids to go to is a cofe school
<oimon> i'm not sure how much it means anymore. many of the bishops and vicars in the cofe don't actually believe :-\
<oimon> vmware's competition today asks who is responsible for red santa suits :-\
<oimon> guess what the correct answer is
<MartijnVdS> Coca Cola
<MartijnVdS> that, or the Dutch (Santa being a bastardization of Sinterklaas who wears red)
<oimon> it's the most correct answer :)
<oimon> given that the other is sunburn
<christel> AlanBell: you were in my dream last night, for some reason you were picking golfballs out of a pond full of frogs, whilst drinking champagne
<christel> it was most peculiar
<oimon> wut
<popey> its from all the wine he spills over himself when he hits the bottom of the chimney
<oimon> alcohol induced dreams of AlanBell
<DJones> What had you been drinking/smoking?
<oimon> powdered ubuntu cd
<MartijnVdS> you don't smoke powdered ubuntu cd. You snort it.
<AlanBell> funnily enough I was out picking golfballs out of frogponds last night, whist drinking champers
<christel> see, i've been entirely sober since recovering from the christmas party!
<christel> AlanBell: haha
<oimon> my work PC will be grateful for the christmas holidays...uptime 52 days
<AlanBell> ooh, christel, sick child here today, no chicken chasing opportunity (not really the weather anyhow0
<christel> true! it's a tad wet!
<christel> are you being NurseBell today?
<christel> :)
<daubers> Morning
<christel> morning daubers
<daubers> Apologies for missing the meeting yesterday. Was somewhat hung over
<Laney> tsk
<daubers> Ended up whiskey tasting with my boss after the works christmas do
<andylockran> howdy all
<daubers> may have to order a few bottles after christmas now
<AlanBell> christel: not much nursing required, offspring is flopped on sofa watching telly
<bigcalm> daubers: you didn't miss a lot really :)
<andylockran> Just bought the O'Reilly MySQL High Performance Book
<andylockran> absolutel fascinating reading
<bigcalm> Does it tell you to drop mysql and use something else?
<andylockran> bigcalm: chortle
<bigcalm> I actually like mysql, just thought I'd jump on the bandwaggon for bashing it
<dogmatic69> hehe
<andylockran> I think it's like chess - simple rules, but difficult to master
<dogmatic69> andylockran: too true. want it fast, just add indexes. makes a huge difference. although creating them slightly wrong makes things worse
<bigcalm> Simple rules that join to make very complex messes
<bigcalm> D, d M Y H:i:s T
<bigcalm> Oops
<dogmatic69> hehe
<christel> AlanBell: hehe
<dogmatic69> rhythmbox is full of bugs
<gordonjcp> I didn't think rhythmbox was actively developed any more
<dogmatic69> what is the music player of choice for ubuntu?
<oimon> rhythmbox is default again in 12.04 innit?
<oimon> all the cool kids are using clementine though ;)
<daubers> oimon: You listen to your music through a small orange?
<dogmatic69> :D
<oimon> preferred to a wailing banshee
<daubers> Depends on your music preference surely?
<gordonjcp> so are they going to resurrect rhythmbox then?
<daubers> I thought it all hinged on some bugs being fixed in banshee?
<gordonjcp> I thought the problem was that Banshee was written in Mono
<daubers> Heh :) No. There was a few stability problems, and some other really problematic bugs
<daubers> The majority I think have been fixed upstream. directhex probably know more than me
<directhex> there were two major reasons cited
<andylockran> dogmatic69: the books is definitely worth a read
<directhex> banshee is a gtk2 app - gtk3 is in a branch, and almost ready
<andylockran> I've made the jump to using percona-MySQL on my own servers
<andylockran> I'll see how that goes.
<directhex> and banshee has some problematic behaviour on some ARM configurations, which happen to be canonical's target
<andylockran> but yeah, percona toolkit looks like an invaluable tool in a DBA/SysAdmin's arsenal
<andylockran> especially for data integrity/replication requirements
<davmor2> morning all
<dogmatic69> andylockran: you got first or second edition?
<directhex> RB isn't particularly actively developed anymore - but it got ported to gtk3 with relative ease, so it gets a reprive for now
<oimon> amy pond is leaving dr who :(
<mgdm> Rhythmbox \o/
<MartijnVdS> oimon: source?
<oimon> the newspapers, el reg ...
<AlanBell> banshee takes an age to load which is rather frustrating when it wants to be the default player for ogg files
<oimon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/16/doctor_who_new_companion/
<MartijnVdS> :(
<MartijnVdS> Let's hope she'll play in lots of other series :)
<MartijnVdS> uhr
<MartijnVdS> shows
<AlanBell> click ogg, wait 30 seconds, hear ogg, hear random other sound from the banshee playlist close banshee, keeps playing, close from sound menu thing, rinse, repeat
<davmor2> directhex: Rhythmbox has had a load of features added?  It wasn't being actively developed and then the lead developer stood down and there was a load of developers who went we can't let this die
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Banshee not exiting on close is a "feature"
 * czajkowski hugs davmor2 
<directhex> davmor2: which features have been added? i occasionally check the git commits, but only ever see translations
<oimon> banshee crashing every time i use it is not a feature
<DJones> MartijnVdS: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-16207688
<directhex> AlanBell: i'm ot sure i ever want a library player to handle file playing.
<davmor2> directhex: I'd need to fire up my precise box so it'll be in a bit
<davmor2> directhex: I'm assuming the bulk of it though it plugins rather than to the player direct
<directhex> davmor2: doesn't matter much with modern software
<directhex> hell, banshee is all plugin. even the gui
<oimon> puppet deployed an application to > 100 machines in a few minutes . i <3 puppet
<andylockran> oimon: :D
<oimon> win + mac users won't get it till a month or so
<oimon> due to high hassle cost
<daubers> \o/ When someone does a push to the work bzr server I now get an mqtt notification :D
<AlanBell> directhex: yeah, it seems completely wrong to give it the file association, I just want to hear the thing I clicked on instantly with playback controls but no other significant GUI
<directhex> AlanBell: i wouldn't want RB to be my file player either
<directhex> AlanBell: or itunes or WMP!
<directhex> of course, WMP is junk in all things
<directhex> keeps crashing on these complicated ".mp3" files i throw at it
<Mez> popey: have you actually gotten the spotify beta preview to work?
<davmor2> directhex: I have to say that I'm happy with the whole RB decision I never got on with banshee and I tried, but with the crashing, crap ogg support for radio channels, last.fm not working without a paid account etc etc etc I'm glad I have a player that just plays music which is all I want at the end of the day :D
<directhex> davmor2: the last.fm situation is complicated
<davmor2> directhex: just works on rhythmbox
<directhex> davmor2: there are two APIs. the current one, paid-only, and the old one, which supports free usage. the old api will be withdrawn "any day now" as of a couple of years ago
<davmor2> p.s. that is one thing that had an update
<directhex> banshee ported to the new api, other apps didn't
<directhex> so banshee gets blamed for using the only supported api \o/
<bigcalm> Sounds reasonable
<davmor2> directhex: so RB update, libre.fm, zeitgeist plugin, updated last.fm, updated im report now supports more clients too, improve context pane too,  this is since the last time it was default player
<oimon> getting impatient for a raspberry pi :-\
<directhex> raspberry pi had so much potential :/
<davmor2> oimon: it's not that hard to make you just need a flan base, raspberrys and raspberry relly done ;)
<directhex> their choice of silicon will come back & bite everyone, fairly quickly
<davmor2> directhex: how do you mean the choice on arm processor?
<directhex> davmor2: the specific arm chip they're using
<directhex> arm is fine, but in a project like this, what you pick matters
<davmor2> directhex: yeap that's what I meant sorry
<mgdm> directhex: what's up with it, out of interest?
<davmor2> directhex: agreed it is too old and will soon get too expensive to support
<mgdm> I've not really been following the development
<davmor2> mgdm: Single old core so there are few OS's that still support it
<directhex> mgdm: it uses a Broadcom BCM2835
<directhex> mgdm: this is a non-free GPU, with an armv6 core thrown in for luck
<directhex> mgdm: so issue 1: can't use ubuntu. ubuntu needs armv7
<mgdm> Oooh dear.
<davmor2> mgdm: they would of been better off with a slightly newer chip armv7<
<directhex> issue 2: the gpu is the core of this thing. firmware images are loaded by the gpu. they need mangling with a proprietary tool for i386 to become bootable
<MartijnVdS> Raspberry 2pi..
<davmor2> ah directhex beat me too it
<directhex> issue 3: all the drivers, pretty much, are non-free. guess how well supported new kernels are gonna be
<mgdm> :/
<popey> powervr all over again
<directhex> it's a far worse situation than gma500 was
<directhex> FAR worse
<MartijnVdS> "But else we wouldn't be able to do it for £30"
<directhex> MartijnVdS: indeed. but that means when it becomes a brick there'll need to be a new one. pretty quickly, i guess. which means splitting the support base early on
<directhex> messy messy messy
<MartijnVdS> directhex: I agree.. better to increase the price a little and have a lot more freedom
<MartijnVdS> directhex: but I don't think they will, at this stage
<MartijnVdS> they're late already
<oimon> however, if the first pi is successful....
<popey> define $success
<directhex> :O iran captured that US drone via hax, not accident
<directhex> pld, iran
<MartijnVdS> directhex: is what they claim
<oimon> popey: large sales and/or reliable equipment and/or happy users and/or thriving community
<oimon> then we might see a better pi^2 next year
<MartijnVdS> oimon: http://tauday.com/ ;)
<directhex> oimon: so now there's pi1 and pi2 instructions for everything. what do you write training docs for?
<davmor2> they would of been better off aiming the first batch at geeks having the price higher and used armv7 and then with the money they made from the first batch discounted the ones for the kids after
<oimon> what's the application? writing python progs?
<directhex> oimon: which OS do you put in the screenshots?
<oimon> who is you?
<oimon> if i'm a schoolteacher, then i guess all pi's will be the same
<davmor2> popey: I see you managed to get you're voip sorted in the end
<directhex> oimon: anyone mass-producing documentation used for, say, schools.
<oimon> all hardware gets updated and revved
<oimon> the reason they chose broadcom is probably because eben upton works for them
<davmor2> So people I have a question, who has an android tablet and would they recommend it?
<directhex> android is the best worst mobile OS
<oimon> i'll have one as soon as CM9 comes out on HP touchpad ;)
<davmor2> czajkowski: prod I mena Hug who am I kidding prod ;)
<Mez> popey: have you actually gotten the spotify beta preview to work?
<bigcalm> Didn't work for me. But I was drinking ale at the time
<davmor2> bigcalm: yeap but things not working for you means nothing :P
<bigcalm> Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<bigcalm> Harsh
<davmor2> bigcalm: Yeah but it's Christmas and someone has to tone down the joy joy :D
<davmor2> bigcalm: to be fair you'd probably spend the next 3 weeks digging into why it didn't work if Ale wasn't involved ;)
<bigcalm> Happy now? https://github.com/bigcalm/Twitter-IRC-Gateway/commit/c5ce8fc8f41712c491e155b7ec5585a4216e4e9d
 * daubers attempts to use ask ubuntu for a technical question
<daubers> If anyone fancies a go at it http://askubuntu.com/questions/88214/using-libnotify-from-a-daemon-started-with-upstart :)
<s-fox> Hello.
<MooDoo> boo
<s-fox> hoo
<s-fox> :)
<MooDoo> lol :)
<dogmatic69> hmmm... just changed my pw in user settings thingy... looks like its hung :/
<dogmatic69> system monitor says its sleeping
<dogmatic69> anything I should / can do?
<dogmatic69> is there a way to get a list of everything installed?
<dogmatic69> or even better, non default stuff
<popey> software centre has a history option?
<dogmatic69> never use that before. always apt-get in terminal
<chrisjrob> dogmatic69: from command line dpkg --get-selections
<chrisjrob> but you'd need to do that when you first install to give you something to diff against thereafter
<dogmatic69> thanks, any way to limit it to things that are not default installed?
<dogmatic69> ah ok
<chrisjrob> I suppose you could run a live CD?
<dogmatic69> na, ill just live with that
<dogmatic69> thanks
<chrisjrob> it is a good idea though - to run that upon first install
<dogmatic69> ye
<chrisjrob> dogmatic69: I often also review dpkg.log
<chrisjrob> they give you an idea of recent installs
<popey> often
<andylockran> anyone else got an issue with flash in chrome on 11.10 64 bit?
<andylockran> It says it's out of date, but flashplugin-nonfree is the latest according to synaptic
<chrisjrob> andylockran: chrome has its own built in version
<chrisjrob> you can disable with about:plugin
<chrisjrob> and then it'll fallback on flashplugin-nonfree
<mgdm> only on 32-bit, IIRC
<chrisjrob> about:plugins
<brobostigon> and only on windows.
<chrisjrob> it applies to linux as well
<chrisjrob> unless something has changed recently - always possible
<brobostigon> chrisjrob: i have chrome, under debian here, it doesnt have flash builtin, and relies on flash externally.
<chrisjrob> chrome or chromium?
<chrisjrob> i believe chrome has built in flash, chromium hasn't
<brobostigon> both.
<chrisjrob> brobostigon: i have remove flashplugin-nonfree, removed every copy of libflashplayer.so, and chrome still provides flash
<andylockran> yeah, I'm not sure why my chrome isn't updating then...
<andylockran> the inbuilt
<chrisjrob> andylockran: they do fall behind on occasion
<chrisjrob> i blogged about it a while ago
 * chrisjrob tries to find it
<chrisjrob> http://chrisjrob.com/2011/03/13/google-chrome-flash-plug-in-blocked/
<andylockran> lash Player is the standard for delivering high-impact, rich Web content. Designs, animation, and application user interfaces are deployed immediately across all browsers and platforms, attracting and engaging users with a rich Web experience.
<chrisjrob> but hey, i could be wrong
<andylockran> The table below contains the latest Flash Player version
<andylockran> lash Player is the standard for delivering high-impact, rich Web content. Designs, animation, and application user interfaces are deployed immediately across all browsers and platforms, attracting and engaging users with a rich Web experience.
<andylockran> I have version 10,3,162,29 installed
<chrisjrob> 64-bit seems to not have built-in flash
<andylockran> Package 'adobe-flashplugin' is already installed
<chrisjrob> andylockran: have you tried disabling in about:plugins?
<andylockran> yeah
<andylockran> and flash just stops working :)
<chrisjrob> hmm
<andylockran> I've got my mac next to the ubuntu desktop running the flash video so not a massive issue atm for me
<chrisjrob> andylockran: yes, I'm getting the same
<oimon> has this been discussed already ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<andylockran> oimon: java/flash ?
<oimon> Due to the severity of the security risk, Canonical is immediately releasing a security update for the Sun JDK browser plugin which will disable the plugin on all machines. This will mitigate users' risk from malicious websites exploiting the vulnerable version of the Sun JDK.
<andylockran> oimon: that's not flash though is it
<oimon> no - completely unrelated to your issue
<chrisjrob> andylockran: I am running debian - is ubuntu not still "flashplugin-nonfree"?
<andylockran> ah, sorry
<andylockran> chrisjrob: it is
<AlanBell> Oracle demonstrating the dangers of closed software once again
<chrisjrob> andylockran: in about:plugins can you see a Details option at the top right?
<chrisjrob> click that and it lists (for me) two versions of flash
<chrisjrob> you could experiment with disabling one or t'other
<cliftonts> hey, is AlanBell about?
<AlanBell> o/
<cliftonts> hi
<cliftonts> remember advising me to add my blog to the planet ubuntu page?
<MooDoo> cliftonts: uk's or the main one?
<MooDoo> main one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu
<MooDoo> ubuntu uk - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/ubuntu-uk.org/planet/
<cliftonts> uk
<MooDoo> ^^ :)
<cliftonts> I'm added, my name shows in the list down the side but none of my posts are showing
<cliftonts> it's been like that for days
<MooDoo> what is your name lol
<christel> AlanBell is always censoring stuff...
<cliftonts> Gareth France
<davmor2> cliftonts: did you add the rrs feed for you blog?
<cliftonts> lol why would he censor a page he advised adding?
<andylockran> chrisjrob: I've just found that - thanks
<AlanBell> the feed url is wrong, should be http://cliftonts.co.uk/cubuntu/?feed=rss2
<czajkowski> cliftonts: christel was just joking
<christel> cliftonts: i was jesting ;)
<cliftonts> Aah right
<chrisjrob> andylockran: good good :)
<AlanBell> no doubt popey will fixor it shortly
<MooDoo> AlanBell: beat me to it. :D
<cliftonts> I've never added to a page like that before
<cliftonts> can I just amend it? Or does someone else have to?
<MooDoo> you can do it.......
<AlanBell> cliftonts: if you edit the wiki page and put the right feed URL in that would be great
<cliftonts> I'll have a stab at it then, but I warn you the wiki pages hate me!
<AlanBell> don't take it personally, they hate everyone
<cliftonts> lol
<MooDoo> cliftonts: it's easy, but if you get stuff i'm sure someone could edit it for you for a price ;)
<MooDoo> s/stuff/stuck
<cliftonts> MooDoo it usually refuses to even show me the editing option
<MooDoo> cliftonts: booooo
<cliftonts> however today it is being kind!
<davmor2> cliftonts: the price is 3,000,000 rupees
<cliftonts> tis done
<cliftonts> now sit back and fingers crossed I guess
<cliftonts> thanks
<cliftonts> how often does planet ubuntu update anyway?
<MooDoo> cliftonts: it's a manual job to edit the actual conf so it will get done shorltly i'm sure
<MooDoo> cliftonts: every hour ish i think
<cliftonts> oh right. It seems like a great service
<MooDoo> cliftonts: quite easy to setup to :d
<cliftonts> I've seen it before but never given it much thought until recently. I'm lazy so stick to omgubuntu for my news
<jutnux> Anyone listened to Coldplays new album
<jutnux> ?
<gord> coldplay still exist?
<MooDoo> yup
<MooDoo> played the x factor final the other day
<gord> i don't count that as an existance
<cliftonts> lol
<jutnux> Their new album is quite good
<oimon> jutnux: i have all their albums
<oimon> i probably like each one slightly less each time
<jutnux> Well
<jutnux> by quite good I mean 2 songs
<oimon> they all seem to merge into one on the latest album
<mgdm> I liked them up until X&Y, at that point I lost interest
<oimon> especially as my x&y mp3s have nasty noises on because sony/whoever decided to deliberately msess up the CD for anyone who wishes to rip their own media to mp3
<DJones> MPA have hit Sky broadband now, getting newbin blocked
<Azelphur> DJones: I'm on sky, anything I can do?
<Azelphur> in a "take your filters and shove them up your ass" sort of way
<cliftonts> Well, planet ubuntu just updated with no change to my status. Guess it'll be a longer wait than I'd hoped
<oimon> what's newbin, a piracy site?
<daubers> cliftonts: planet ubuntu and the uk one are different :)
<cliftonts> I mean the UK one
<Azelphur> oimon: newzbin is a usenet search engine
<cliftonts> I'm just too lazy to type 2 extra letters lol
<MooDoo> cliftonts: you need to wait a bit
<cliftonts> I will don't worry
<MooDoo> when you edit the file you edited it notifies a few people who need to manually edit it...they will get round to it when they get round to it :D
<Azelphur> DJones: so, anyone I can rage at?
<cliftonts> I've just been let down by Royal Mail enough to not trust having sent something as being  guarantee it'll get there lol
<oimon> "From January, Internet Explorer (IE) users will be automatically updated to the latest version of the browser."
<DJones> Azelphur: No idea, guess it'll be the MPA
<Azelphur> oh, that seems useless
<DJones> Azelphur: Its not as if somebody couldn't just use a different search engine if they wanted to
<Azelphur> DJones: indeed, or bypass it, I just don't like that stuff :p
<popey> someone pung?
<popey> AlanBell: ?
<MooDoo> popey: popey think someone mentioned you in relation to the planet
<MooDoo> i think :D
<cliftonts> lol, I'm not getting pushy MooDoo
<MooDoo> cliftonts: DEMAND IT :D
<MooDoo> lo
<cliftonts> I'm just looking forward to ticking it off my list
<MooDoo> cliftonts: bear with it, it's not normally to long :D
<popey> cliftonts: wassup?
<cliftonts> MooDoo: I'm sure not which is why I'm not worried. However my F5 key is beginning to wear out! lol
<cliftonts> popey: I added myself to the planet ubuntu uk page incorrectly. I've corrected it now but of course it needs someone to apply that change
<MooDoo> popey: he just edited the planet wiki and wants the conf updating NO DAGNAMIT!
<MooDoo> pah that fell flat on it's face seeing as i can't type properly :D
<davmor2> MooDoo: sadtrombone.com
<popey> ah ok
<MooDoo> davmor2: shut it you "prod"....er actually wrong person
<MooDoo> czajkowski: big christmas STAB!!!!
 * davmor2 fires nurfs at czajkowski 
 * MooDoo hijacks the nurfs and substitutes them with paint balls
<popey> cliftonts: http://cliftonts.co.uk/cubuntu/?tag=ubuntu&feed=rss2 is the url I will use
<popey> to filter so only ubuntu tagged posts will go to the planet
<cliftonts> That's what I amended it to yes
<cliftonts> oh I see, well all my posts will be Ubuntu related
<popey> not all of them are tagged ubuntu though
<cliftonts> All my posts have the tag ubuntu in them
<popey> heh, they do now ☺
<cliftonts> I forgot to put tags on the latest one but have just corrected that
<popey> we prefer people to use tags, gives you the flexibility to post non-ubuntu stuff, and make a concious effort to tag stuff ubuntu to make it appear on planet
<popey> http://planet.ubuntu-uk.org/ there you go
<cliftonts> popey: That's fair enough however my blog is specifically aimed at detailing my efforts to introduce the masses to Ubuntu. So 'in theory' all posts should be relevant
<popey> sure, I underatand
<cliftonts> popey: And 'in theory' should also all be correctly tagged lol
<popey> ☺
<MooDoo> cliftonts: all this hassle and the first post i see mentions windows??? how very dare you ;) lol ha ha ha
<cliftonts> MooDoo: In a constructive fashion of course. Using Windows to tempt new users over
<MooDoo> cliftonts: don't worry i'm teasin
<cliftonts> I know, and yes it hurt a little to even think down those lines lol
<cliftonts> I'm thinking it should be good to debate the details of what I'm doing and why I'm doing it. The whole Windows issue is very important if my machines are to sell
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Gareth France] Time for a flirt with the dark side? - http://cliftonts.co.uk/cubuntu/?p=18
<cliftonts> Oh look....there I go now. lol
<popey> gord: why do you unity windows move off one desktop onto another?
<cliftonts> MooDoo: I'm just browsing the stats on my page. It was very nice of Microsoft to pass 8 people to my page from their search engine
<cliftonts> There's an irony in there somewhere
<popey> switch desktop and find a window from another desktop hanging over the edge of this one
<gord> switch desktop?
<gord> like workspace?
<popey> yeah
<popey> they kinda creep
<popey> like the firefox download window was near (not at) the edge of desktop 1, i switch desktops and find it's overhanging desktop 2 at the left side under the launcher
<popey> happens vertically too
<gord> hum, doesn't happen here, multi-monitor?
<popey> nope
<popey> has happened at least 5 times today
<cliftonts> My workspace switcher doesn't do anything :/
<gord> hrm, you using -proposed popey? we are getting a compiz SRU ready
<popey> wow
<popey> that was rude
<popey> [14870071.581207] screen[3670]: segfault at c ip b76b7669 sp bff266dc error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[b764a000+157000]
<gord> that looks... scary
<popey> blammo, bye bye irssi
<gord> if you didn't see it: <gord> hrm, you using -proposed popey? we are getting a compiz SRU ready
<gord> * popey has quit (Quit: Lost terminal)
<popey> yes
<gord> feel like testing without -proposed? ;)
<popey> how do you mean? random debs ?
<davmor2> popey: just run update-manager -d and everything will be magically fixed ;)
<czajkowski> evening
<davmor2> czajkowski: prodski
<gord> popey, never mind sru hasn't gone through yet, sounds weird but very window manager related, give smspillaz a poke about it after the holidays or something
<popey> friend of mine has the same issue
<cliftonts> Hey, here's a thought. Does anyone know why my machine has 'second monitor' blindness when running ubuntu? It's a HP laptop
<jutnux> What video card cliftonts
<cliftonts> erm.. Nvidia something, hang on
<cliftonts> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<gord> cliftonts, enabled the second monitor in nvidia-settings?
<cliftonts> it just doesn't react at all to the monitor
<cliftonts> nvidia settings doesn't show a second monitor
<cliftonts> Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<cliftonts> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0.
<cliftonts> That's displayed in X server display config
<cliftonts> Silence....Have I got people thinking?
<bigcalm> It's close to the end of the day here. People might be franticly trying to get some work done before the week is out ;)
<czajkowski> and heading off to the pub for a swift one
<cliftonts> bigcalm: Heaven forbid! Work is a very bad habit I try to avoid ;)
<bigcalm> This is what I miss out on by working from home
 * popey is doing exactly this
<jutnux> clifftonts: nvidia-settings
<jutnux> Have you looked on there and changed it to twinview?
<bigcalm> popey: frantic work or pub?
<popey> former
<bigcalm> :D
<cliftonts> Jutnux: nvidia settings can't see my second monitor. What good is that?
<bigcalm> cliftonts: you might have better luck setting it up in xorg.conf by hand
<cliftonts> jutnux: I don't have twinview. I don't have anything relating to more than one monitor
<cliftonts> bigcalm: I'm not going to tinker like that. I don't have the time and my need isn't great enough. It's just mildly annoying that it's stopped working since unity was born
<bigcalm> Oh, unity has a horrible time with multiple monitors. But you should still be able to see it listed somewhere. Computers are fun :D
<cliftonts> I'm sure it'll get fixed sooner or later and quite frankly this machine is dying anyway
<cliftonts> I only keep it as a reminder that I'm too poor to replace it!
<gord> if nvidia-settings doesn't see it, its not unity's fault
<cliftonts> gord: The problem started when unity became standard. I'm aware that may not be the cause however
<daubers> cliftonts: Silly question of the day, but the second monitor is plugged into the second port on an nvidia graphics card isn't it? Not the motherboards card?
<cliftonts> It's a laptop, it has a built in card with a port on the side of the machine
<daubers> Hmm... you've not accidentally disabled it with some combo keyset that modifies the bios? (I've done that before)
<daubers> (stupid toshiba satellites)
<cliftonts> I should add the screen works during booting and goes blank when ubuntu takes over
<cliftonts> Aah! My driver is version 173 and not the reccomended one. Think that might sort it?
<gord> you tell us :)
<cliftonts> give me 5 mins and I will
<cliftonts> if i don't come back it was a bad idea!
<daubers> I'd still double check that. My stupid tosh would run both screens for the bios then turn the external one off
<cliftonts> daubers: I'll be on that next then
<cliftonts> ok, going for a reboot
<cliftonts> interesting...
<cliftonts> I've gained dual monitors but lost my wallpaper
 * christel swoops in and tackles czajkowski 
 * czajkowski tackles christel instead 
<czajkowski> listening to the Prodigy while roomba cleans
<czajkowski> this is a goog combination
<czajkowski> *good
<christel> hehe
<christel> bless
<christel> i'm getting ready for Yet Another Christmas Party
<christel> my liver is begging for christmas to be over
<MartijnVdS> christel: only a few more weeks
<christel> indeed!
<davmor2> christel: You know there is this stuff called lemonade you can drink that instead honest ;)
<zleap> what version of thunderbird does 11.10 come with
<davmor2> zleap: before or after updates?
<zleap> before i guess
<davmor2> on the cd it is 7 post update 8
<zleap> ok
<zleap> is that the same for firefox too
<davmor2> zleap: I think so yeap
<zleap> ok thanks so if  I specify version 7 for bothj its probably safer and less likely to mislead people
<zleap> thanks
<davmor2> zleap: It's possibly safer to just say has Thunderbird and Firefox and not mention the versions at all
<zleap> good point, have changed it
<mattt> anyone here in/around camberley?
<AlanBell> mattt: quite a few within striking distance of camberley
<jutnux> Anyone here in/around Norwich?
<jutnux> Just wondering, not that I'd be able to do anything.
<AlanBell> http://ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/
<zleap> AlanBell, how do I get myself added to that ?
<jutnux> Fill in the form zleap
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> done, I will try and get members of the dclug to do the same
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> also http://ubuntu-uk.org/free-cds/
<directhex> moo
<jutnux> How do you accomplish the snail mail address?
<jutnux> \o directhex
<popey> mattt: i am
<zleap> I will add that 2nd one to my website,  in fact will add the free cd one to my poster
<popey> in fact my wife has just gone out tonight in camberley without me :'|
<AlanBell> jutnux: simple process, you send me an email and I send you a snail
<AlanBell> or possibly a slug
<jutnux> :-(
<AlanBell> or maybe I should read the instructions a bit closer
<AlanBell> I think I have had more requests from people based in India than the UK
<AlanBell> all very polite, but I don't ship there!
<jutnux> I was thinking of getting one when my Internet was terrible.
<directhex> http://people.collabora.com/~directhex/scan.jpg
<AlanBell> oooooh
<AlanBell> congratulations :)
<czajkowski> canonical looks cool tonight flashing blue and purple lights
<jutnux> Congratulations directhex :-)
<zleap> congrats directhex
<czajkowski> directhex: congrats
<popey> yay! congrats directhex  and mrs hex
<mattt> AlanBell / popey: decent enough area?  we were looking at a place to live there this evening
<davmor2> directhex: Congrats Dude
<popey> mattt: depends which bit
<mattt> popey: kings ride, just north of the town centre
<daubers> directhex: Wow! Scary! Good luck dude!
<directhex> daubers, thank you for being the first to articulate realistic feelings about it :p
<daubers> directhex: :p
<mattt> directhex: nice one :)
<jacobw> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-16224394
<jacobw> the implication that france is secular and britain is not is .. worrying :|
<czajkowski> directhex: when is it due ?
<directhex> czajkowski, early july
<czajkowski> directhex: fun few months ahead, is this yer first?
<directhex> it is.
<czajkowski> directhex: will ye find out closer if it's a boy or a girl ?
<AlanBell> jacobw: france is technically secular as it doesn't have an established church
<jacobw> he seems to be proud that we have an established church
<jacobw> its as if he's saying "we're better than them because we're christian!"
<AlanBell> !religion
<lubotu3> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<jacobw> hehe
<jacobw> i know
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> he didn't have a lot of choice given venue and occasion
<AlanBell> 400 years of a copyright anomoly
<jacobw> he had no choice in that famously religous environment of oxford :p
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authorized_King_James_Version count the "oxfords"
<jacobw> meh
<zleap> god = root user
<jacobw> does the pope sudo?
<zleap> dunno
<zleap> maybe the pope uses ubuntu
<jutnux> Restarting your computer as the sound was not working but not realising you turned the speakers off moments before :-(
<zleap> lol
<davmor2> jacobw: lets check popey do you sudo?
<zleap> davmor2, http://stephencuyos.com/vatican-library-uses-linux/
<zleap> :D
<davmor2> zleap: But there is only one pope we care about
<zleap> yeah
<zleap>  popey,
<zleap> hey they use linux thats a good thing surely :)
<directhex> czajkowski, yeah, we will do
<directhex> czajkowski, not even far enough along for the nuchal fold test
<DaveMorris> Attempting to connect to a Win 2003 Server via IPsec\L2TP and I'm getting "modem-manager: (net/ppp0): could not get port's parent device" any ideas?
<directhex> windows @_@
<DaveMorris> not my choice
<DaveMorris> works VPN server
<DaveMorris> they won't open up a SSH port for me or use OpenVPN
<directhex> wait, windows server uses pptp. they installed an ipsec server on windows? o_o
<MartijnVdS> directhex: Windows can use ipsec/l2tp instead of pptp
<directhex> really? i don't know these things
<directhex> it's an alien os. for aliens
<MartijnVdS> .. says Mr Mono
<directhex> yep
<DaveMorris> :)
<directhex> you think i know anything about .net on windows?
<MartijnVdS> Alot :)
<directhex> i've used visual c# once, to access a java->c# source conversion tool that was available in an old VS - 2003 or so.
<directhex> since then i've been trying, badly, to build gstreamer with visual c++
<zleap> hi
<zleap> trying to boot 12,04 in virtual box
<jacobw> zleap: any problems?
<zleap> i had to enable pae which seems odd on a 2gb system
<zleap> apart from that seems ok so far
<zleap> but I am using virtual box too hence i had to do the above
<christel> congratulations directhex :D
<j0nr> hey folks. Why is my webcampicture so crap? If I open Cheese, the picture is awful, almost like a solarize effect!
<jacobw> low lighting?
<j0nr> no, its really low fps and the colours/quality is just awful!
<j0nr> it should be pretty good. I have had it working before (before 1104) and it was great, so dont know why it is so bad today
<j0nr> its definately something to do with the external usb webcam, as the inbuilt one is fine
<jacobw> ok
<j0nr> hmm lsusb seems to have fixed it
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-17
<m0ng> hello?
<m0ng> is anyone else there?
<AlanBell> morning all
<m0ng> good morning
<m0ng> i wonder if anyone can help - i'm not very good with linux
<m0ng> i upgraded my ubuntu install from 10.10 to 11.04 and for some reason it thinks i'm using a tablet pc or something
<m0ng> the interface is all messed up an the icons are huge and i can't finf the menu bar
<m0ng> did i turn on accesibility options by mistake?
<ubuntubhoy> 11.04 uses the Unity interface by default, you would have been using Gnome before
<m0ng> oh
<ubuntubhoy> when you log-in, if you press the little settings icon, you can select gnome classic instead
<m0ng> thank you
<m0ng> why did they make the simple interface the default? surely it can tell i'm not a new user - i upgraded
<AlanBell> it is the new interface, not the simple interface
<m0ng> oh
<ubuntubhoy> If you try it for a little bit, you may actually prefer it
<ubuntubhoy> lots of people do
<KrimZon> what interface?
<AlanBell> dunno about huge icons though, they are 48px wide
<m0ng> i thought it was for children or something - why is everything so big?
<ubuntubhoy> can you supply a screenshot
<m0ng> and i cant get the menu bar
<m0ng> how do i screenshot?
<ubuntubhoy> the top left icon gives you the meny
<ubuntubhoy> menu*
<AlanBell> press the prtscr key on your keyboard
<AlanBell> application menus are now in a global menu at the top, bit like on a mac
<m0ng> oh
<AlanBell> the thing on the left is the launcher bar, it mixes up stuff that is running and bookmarks to stuff that isn't running
<AlanBell> bit like a mac
<m0ng> gah!
<AlanBell> top left is a circle of friends icon that opens the dash, with 8 big icons to do stuff you don't want to do, click more apps and you get to a lens
<m0ng> why didn't it ask me?
<ubuntubhoy> because it is the default on Ubuntu now
<m0ng> i remember when i first started you could have kde or gnome
<m0ng> for ubuntu or kubuntu
<AlanBell> it did ask, it said do you want to upgrade and you said yes :)
<m0ng> oh
<ubuntubhoy> you still can, but Gnome has also changed to Gnome Shell - Google it
<ubuntubhoy> it is also very different
<m0ng> its very confusing
<AlanBell> not sure it ever asked about KDE or GNOME, you either put in a kubuntu or Ubuntu CD
<m0ng> when i downloaded it
<m0ng> i mean
<ubuntubhoy> m0ng, its not confusing, just new
<m0ng> haha
<m0ng> i'm confused by new things
<AlanBell> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e1/Ubuntu_11.10_Final.png are those the big icons you mean?
<ubuntubhoy> the interface is very easy to use
<m0ng> i stopped using macs when they changed
<m0ng> yes! huge!
<m0ng> i'm not blind yet!
<ubuntubhoy> lol
<ubuntubhoy> they are jst the menu icons
<ubuntubhoy> just*
<m0ng> it looks like my telephone made bigger
<m0ng> for pressing with a finger
<m0ng> like one of these ipads
<AlanBell> yeah, I have no idea what they were on when making the dash, 8 hardcoded huge buttons
<m0ng> but i don't have a touch screen, its an old laptop :(
<AlanBell> apparently that is changing in 12.04 but I have not seen it yet
<m0ng> ok
<ubuntubhoy> if you REALLY dont like unity have a look at gnome shell
<ubuntubhoy> but as I say, it is also VERY different from old Gnome 2.3
<m0ng> i just find it confusing, because i remember where things are
<m0ng> and now everything is somewhere else
<AlanBell> yes, and not organised either
<m0ng> exactly
<AlanBell> however, there is an easy way to get to things
<m0ng> go on...
<AlanBell> hit the super button (windows key) and type the first few letters of what you are thinking
<AlanBell> then click it, or if it is the first thing below the search box just hit return
<m0ng> that means taking my hand off the travkpad though
<AlanBell> yeah, it is less mouse friendly
<m0ng> also, it means i have to remember the name of everything
<AlanBell> indeed
<m0ng> i thought xerox solved this problem in the late 70's.
<AlanBell> there are also filters on the applications lens
<ubuntubhoy> m0ng, I would give it a couple of days, my wife and daughters actually prefer it
<m0ng> waitwhatnow
<m0ng> application lens
<AlanBell> my kids like it, I can cope with it, I think it is a decent concept but badly implemented in places
<m0ng> i'm old. i'm officialy old. i feel like my father when i was trying to explain how to program the vcr
<AlanBell> ok, so lenses
<AlanBell> hit the BFB (Big Friendly Button top left)
<m0ng> right...
<AlanBell> that is the dash, with 8 useless buttons, it is kind of a lens
<ubuntubhoy> (BFB = dark imposing Ubuntu icon)
<AlanBell> more apps takes you to the applications lens, as does media apps and internet apps
<AlanBell> at the bottom of the dash panel there are 4 icons, home, apps, files and music
<m0ng> er right
<AlanBell> I have *no* idea why apps isn't the default lens
<AlanBell> the apps lens is where all the stuff in your menu got shoved
<AlanBell> plus it delivers adverts for stuff you don't have from the software centre
<AlanBell> so, for example to launch the gimp you do the following
<m0ng> what about my menu bar for the wifi and the clock and the weather and all that stuff that lives up top on the right?
<AlanBell> click the bfb
<AlanBell> click the more apps button
<AlanBell> click the filter button
<AlanBell> click the graphics category
<ubuntubhoy> m0ng, that should still be there
<AlanBell> click see more results next to installed
<AlanBell> click the gimp
<AlanBell> now wasn't that an improvement :)
<m0ng> I'm not ready to be old!
<ubuntubhoy> count yourself lucky, I already am
<m0ng> that must make sense to someone, but it makes no sense to me
<AlanBell> or hit super type "gim" hit return
<m0ng> this feels like the month it took me to make my windows pc normal after windows 7
<m0ng> :(
<ubuntubhoy> lol
<ubuntubhoy> windows PC's are NEVER normal
<AlanBell> the search field is the good part of unity, try to use that more
<m0ng> why must they change things? it wasnt broken before.
<AlanBell> actually dunno if the music lens is good, never tried that
<m0ng> if i wanted to type i woulnt h
<ubuntubhoy> because Gnome 2.3 became obsolete is one reason
<m0ng> have bothered with a gui
<MartijnVdS> ubuntubhoy: 2.3 has been obsolete for ages. 2.30 however...
<AlanBell> heh, so in the music lens if you click an album is it supposed to do anything?
<ubuntubhoy> yeah yeah
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: it starts playing the album in banshee for me
<ubuntubhoy> nev er used it
<m0ng> maybe i'm looking for the wrong things
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: but that might be a precise feature :)
<AlanBell> oh, I uninstalled banshee
<ubuntubhoy> haha
<m0ng> i just want to do the same things i've always done, just faster and more reliably.
<m0ng> at the end of the day this is just a glorified typewriter
<ubuntubhoy> once you learn the interface it is fast
<KrimZon> why is it application-centric?
<AlanBell> yeah, you are not alone, and I think it is heading back into a more useable direction
<ubuntubhoy> m0ng, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qr6Ae15Z5Kk&feature=related
<ubuntubhoy> that is a look at Gnome Shell
<ubuntubhoy> mhy preferance
<ubuntubhoy> my*
<AlanBell> the redesign work seemed to over emphasise playing music and looking at photos and watching films rather than actually doing anything on the computer
<m0ng> if i wanted that i'd be on my playstation
<m0ng> that video looks very swish, but i doubt my laptop is up to it
<m0ng> also, i've just noticed my sound appears to be broken
<AlanBell> anyone heard anything about Canonical's corporate desktop reference respin?
<ubuntubhoy> nope
<ubuntubhoy> well, I'm sure someone has, just not me
<AlanBell> it was announced at UDS but I have heard nothing since
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: There is one? You know more than most people :)
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/18/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t11:42
<AlanBell> <sabdfl> Alanbell, I think you're right, and we can nail that at UDS
<m0ng> well, thanks guys, i'll give it a try for a bit, but it does seem like older boys at school claiming "it hurts the first few times but you get used to it and might like it - i do"
<ubuntubhoy> lol
<ubuntubhoy> just remember, if your really hate Unity - there are other options
<ubuntubhoy> lots of em
<m0ng> I guess i just like consistency
<MartijnVdS> Text mode consoles have consistency ;)
<m0ng> but then again going from Mac system 6.0.5 to 6.0.8 with multifinder was confusing at first
<m0ng> and I'm completely lost on these new macs
<m0ng> so many bouncy things bobbling up and down
<ubuntubhoy> m0ng, if you want something that kinda looks and feels like old Gnome then try Lubuntu with the LXDE desktop
<ubuntubhoy> its not as feature rich as Gnome was, but also not as bloated
<m0ng> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:System6.0.8MacII.png if it looked like this i'd be less confused
<ubuntubhoy> :D
<MartijnVdS> Just think of it as a new thing instead of something that's like something you already know
<m0ng> don't get me wrong, i like the fact that i have a colour screen now
<m0ng> MartijnVdS, i like new things, but not sprung on me
<MartijnVdS> m0ng: Only way to accomplish that is to develop them yourself :)
<AlanBell> which is totally an option
<m0ng> i guess its like i might like a hovercraft, but i'd be really annoyed if i came out my house to drive to work and someone had taken my car away and left me one
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: well, maybe not the developing itself, but you can get VERY close without writing a single line of code by running the dev builds of everything
<m0ng> because i need to get to work.
 * AlanBell would love to go to work in a hovercraft, that would be *awesome*
<MartijnVdS> unless it's full of eels, of course
<ubuntubhoy> +1
<m0ng> and if i want to learn to fly a hovercraft i'll chose when and where and in my free time
<ubuntubhoy> but if you choose to update to a new version - is it not up to you to find out what 'features' the new version has ?
<m0ng> hmm
<m0ng> i see update and change as seperate
<MartijnVdS> you shouldn't :)
<ubuntubhoy> without change, what are you updating ?
<m0ng> update kind of implies (in my mind) more of the same but better
<ubuntubhoy> now that is funny
 * AlanBell updates precise again
 * MartijnVdS hopes they fixed sound in flash in precise
 * ubuntubhoy needs to re-install his precise
<MartijnVdS> it's the first thing that broke on upgrade
<m0ng> like if i update my car from a vw golf mk 4 to a mk5 i might expect cupholders and maybe better fuel economy, not having the steering wheel replaced with a joystick
<ubuntubhoy> or analogue speedo to digital?
<ubuntubhoy> total interface re-design
<ubuntubhoy> can be very confusing
 * MartijnVdS has a nice loop in precise:
<m0ng> more like analogue speedo to giant digital numbers right in the middle of the windscreen
<MartijnVdS> install vlc -> all kinds of :386 libs become "installed but no longer necessary"
<ubuntubhoy> now that sounds cool, HUD
<MartijnVdS> dist-upgrade -> get all the i386 libs back but lose vlc
<ubuntubhoy> lol
<m0ng> and now the headlight dim-dip is accessed via typing 'dip headlights' into a search box
<MartijnVdS> It's annoying, and I can't figure out WHY
<ubuntubhoy> meh, mine has a freekout with opendesktop and the touchscreen wont work
<m0ng> oh well, thanks again for the help, and if anyone here has any influence with anyone in a position to do so, may i suggest that things like this are a 'new' version in the future - ubuntu, kubuntu, GIANTICONHIDDENMENUSbuntu
<ubuntubhoy> haha
<MartijnVdS> it IS a new version
<MartijnVdS> 11.x
 * popey sighs
<popey> morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o popey
<DJones> Morning
<christel> good morning lovelies
<MartijnVdS> \o christel
<davmor2> czajkowski, prod and runs
<brobostigon> good mornign everyone.
<MartijnVdS> howdy brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<daubers> morning
<brobostigon> morning daubers
 * MartijnVdS leaves again, time for some last-weekend christmas shopping
<MartijnVdS> (I have too many siblings.. :))
<AlanBell> I just found a use for the music lens!
<AlanBell> it is the only one you can fully empty to get a screenshot of an empty lens so you can use it as a base to design a new one
<AlanBell> off to get a christmas tree in a sec
<aquarius> In the Power Settings (in precise), the "when the lid is closed" sections have Hibernate in the menus, but it's disabled. I remember something about disabling hibernate unless the machine's on a whitelist, but I'm not sure that that happened; can I re-enable it in order to try whether hibernate works?
<daubers> Woot!
 * daubers haz kindle
<jutnux> \o everybody
<jutnux> daubers: is it good?
<daubers> jutnux: only just turned it on :)
<jutnux> Ah. I was thinking of getting one
 * jutnux groans
<jutnux> tea is cold
<jacobw> microwave technology pioneered in the second world war continues to benefits our lives to this day
<jacobw> by ... allowing us to warm up our tea when goes cold :)
<jutnux> But the Microwave is downstairs :-(
<dwatkins> Microwaving tea sounds so wrong.
<jutnux> It only heats it up ;-)
<dwatkins> I know, jutnux - I guess I prefer to make a new cup than reheat one which has gone cold.
<daubers> woot, textbooks loaded on kindle
<jutnux> Sorry, kind of insinuated that you were an idiot there haha. I just drink the cold tea.
<dwatkins> lol did you?
<dwatkins> I thought you were just kidding, and I am only vaguely aware of the effects of microwaves on something like tea, which is mainly water, as opposed to vegetables, which probably get largely destroyed in terms of the vitaims.
<jutnux> Or destroying a microwave friendly plate, in my case.
<dwatkins> ah yes, I've done that before trying to heat bacon
<jutnux> It just melted :-(
<jutnux> And the smell was actually disgusting.
<KrimZon> I burned a potato in a microwave once
<gordonjcp> dwatkins: I've never understood why people think that microwave cooking "destroys vitamins"
<gordonjcp> there's no mechanism for it
<gordonjcp> not beyond heating which will eventually start to break them up
<KrimZon> there was a horrible burning smell but no visible signs, so I thought my microwave was broken
<dwatkins> gordonjcp: we had a talk from a nutritionist recently in my office, but she lost half the room when she started talking about energy and the crystal-based thing on her laptop to 'absorb the negative energy'
 * dwatkins looks it up and discovers that boiling actually destroys more vitamins
<gordonjcp> you lost me at "nutritionist"
<dwatkins> gordonjcp: well indeed, you don't need any qualifications to do a talk and be introduced as one
<gordonjcp> nutritionists are basically fake dietitians who got a "diploma" over the internet
<gordonjcp> like "Dr" Gillian McKeith
<dwatkins> so I'm discovering, yes
<gordonjcp> basically, it comes down to this
<gordonjcp> in the west we eat too much cheap greasy poor-quality meat
<gordonjcp> and we don't exercise enough
<gordonjcp> and we eat too much processed food, and "low fat" food
<gordonjcp> cut all that shit out
<dwatkins> I am generally aware of this, and taking steps to excercise more.
<jutnux> Do you know that Diet Coke is worse for you than normal coke?
<gordonjcp> eat properly, buy your meat at a proper butcher, and get your fat arse up some hills
<gordonjcp> don't eat margarine or "low fat spread", that shit is horrible for you
<gordonjcp> you could try putting maybe emulsion paint on your toast, it's not likely to be any worse
<gordonjcp> it's certainly less synthetic
<MartijnVdS> gordonjcp: "eating less, exercising more", in short
<jutnux> Meat at the butcher is cheaper than Tesco, around here anyway.
<MartijnVdS> Better taste too usually
<gordonjcp> MartijnVdS: and not eating cheap crappy food, particularly meat
<gordonjcp> jutnux: yup
<gordonjcp> and you can get more unusual stuff
<gordonjcp> supermarkets tend to have cheap crappy factory farmed stuff and then ridiculously expensive crappy slightly less factory farmed stuff
<MartijnVdS> gordonjcp: you can eat crappy food if you like, as long as you don't eat much and exercise to compensate :)
<gordonjcp> and occasionally "ZOMG WOW CRAZY" shit like ostrich
<jutnux> My Dad was having a barbecue and we went to the Butchers
<MartijnVdS> gordonjcp: I've lost 30kg that way :)
<jutnux> and it was something like 20 burgers for £3
<gordonjcp> you can't get mutton, for example
<dwatkins> I wouldn't eat lamb or mutton anyway, friends of mine keep sheep as pets. It's on a par with eating cat or dog to me
<jutnux> I've grown to love duck
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: do you eat chicken?
<dwatkins> MartijnVdS: yes, but I try to buy meat that's not from intensive [i.e. battery] farms
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: but AlanBell keeps chickens!
<dwatkins> I was not aware of this.
<penguin42> he feeds them Kubuntu CDs
<jutnux> I don't know whether I like Kubuntu or not at the minute.
<jutnux> KDE even
<jutnux> I think I will give it another try.
 * MartijnVdS wants those neodymium magnets to arrive
<christel> ooh ball thingies?
<christel> they rock
<MartijnVdS> christel: not balls, but round discs
<MartijnVdS> Got a bunch cheap on ebay
<MartijnVdS> going to sugru one to the lid of my record player so it'll stay up properly :)
<christel> ah cool
 * daubers makes moar coffee
 * MartijnVdS found "Super Magnet Man" on Youtube. Never heard a stronger accent :)
<jutnux> Does anyone here actually like Unity? Or do you all use XFCE?
 * MartijnVdS likes it
<jutnux> Me too heh
<jutnux> popey: Are you still offering beta accounts for trublr?
<daniel__> Hi everybody!
<jutnux> \o
<MartijnVdS> \o/ Plastikman
<MartijnVdS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqprso8TGOk
 * jutnux pokes MartijnVdS
<jutnux> too downbeat for me haha
 * MartijnVdS is poked
<MartijnVdS> it's a Saturday afternoon! :)
<MartijnVdS> jutnux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyTazPPWIKk then?
<jutnux> Would be good if I could understand what they were saying :-(
<MartijnVdS> jutnux: the video is almost literally what's being said
<MartijnVdS> depicts*
<MartijnVdS> *grammar*
<jutnux> Ph tihjt ;-
<Nafallo> http://t.nafallo.me/mastering_swedish_-_lesson_1.mp3
<jutnux> Damnit
<jutnux> Touch typing fail
<jutnux> Oh right ;)
<MartijnVdS> jutnux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KzOZPRv5rs then?
<jutnux> Not my kind of music haha
<MartijnVdS> jutnux: you're picky, aren't you? :)
<jutnux> Yes, I prefer rock haha.
<MartijnVdS> jutnux: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM6CjDjIqfE
<jutnux> Much better ;-)
<jutnux> Even though it's more swingy.
<MartijnVdS> well they're the "Tiny Little Bigband"
<jutnux> Joy
<jutnux> Setting up a backup server
<Nafallo> that is joy.
<jutnux> So boring :-(
<Nafallo> too easy? :-)
<jutnux> Partly
<jutnux> It's just to zip some photos onto and run some things
<MartijnVdS> I just rsync to my synology nightly
<jutnux> What was I thinking
<jutnux> CentOS was installed
<Nafallo> I use deja-dup w/ ssh-backend. it's surpringly simple
<jutnux> say goodbye, foul demon.
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: deja-dup doesn't work for me
<directhex> moo
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: it creates the destination directoy, then dies.
 * jutnux pokes directhex
<Nafallo> MartijnVdS: investigate why? file a bug?
<MartijnVdS> Nafallo: I have a working setup with rsync, so I don't really care
 * daubers demands that the world warms up
 * gordonjcp adjusts the boiler, listens to the soft whooph of dead dinosaurs being turned into cosy
 * daubers wishes he had a boiler
<daubers> stupid electric heaters
 * jutnux is chilling with the window open
<MartijnVdS> time to upgrade the laptop to precise
<jutnux> Is your desktop running precise MartijnVdS? (if you have one that is)
<MartijnVdS> yes
 * MartijnVdS likes living on the edge
 * penguin42 has desktop and laptop running precise - from last week; haven't updated them yet today
<jutnux> Has much changed?
<MartijnVdS> not really
<monsterwizard> how does one stop one's Drive from clicking
<monsterwizard> it's worrying me
<MartijnVdS> monsterwizard: what brand?
<jutnux> Put a giant hammer into it
<monsterwizard> :o
<monsterwizard> acer ?
<daubers> monsterwizard: Replace it........
<monsterwizard> :(
<penguin42> monsterwizard: Depends on the click; most are a sign it's dying - but some are just noisy
<monsterwizard> it's only 5 months old
<penguin42> monsterwizard: Use smartctl (or the equivalent in disk utils) to look at the error details on the drive
<MartijnVdS> daubers: My brand new WD disk clicked, until I poked it with a "stop trying to go to sleep" tool from WDF
<MartijnVdS> WD
<daubers> monsterwizard: It's normally created by the head stalling/getting stuck
<daubers> MartijnVdS,
<daubers> MartijnVdS,
<daubers> Grrr
<daubers> MartijnVdS: Lesson here (don't use a stupid keyboard) and don't by WD disks :)
<daubers> s/by/buy
<MartijnVdS> daubers: yes, I've learned :)
<MartijnVdS> But my other disk had almost died and it was the start of the HD draught (Thailand flood)
<daubers> Know all about that :(
<daubers> spent a week chasing drives for work. Think I have enough till feb now
<daubers> £95 drive two months ago is ~£260 now
<MartijnVdS> I hope SSDs start dropping in price before spinning rust does
<daubers> unlikely, but would be nice
<penguin42> odd a flood causing a drought
<MartijnVdS> There's a lot of rust in the HD factories
<MartijnVdS> too bad it's not in spinning disk shape
<daubers> I've discovered that kindles are awesome at displaying datasheets for components
<MartijnVdS> they are?
<MartijnVdS> I've only used mine for books
<MartijnVdS> also, I don't have too many components that have datasheets
<MartijnVdS> not separated ones anyway
<daubers> :)
<brobostigon> afternoonings everyone.
<MartijnVdS> hey, Doctor Who - Dreamland on BBC1
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: when?
<MartijnVdS> now
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: isnt here, :(
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: oops, looked wrong, it's bbc hd
<MartijnVdS> sorry
<brobostigon> ah, :(
<MartijnVdS> isn't that on freeview though?
<brobostigon> no idea.
<MartijnVdS> http://faq.external.bbc.co.uk/questions/help_receiving/freeview_bbchd :)
<brobostigon> ah, :)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: it will be on iplayer? so could i pull it with get-iplayer?
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I've seen it before
<MartijnVdS> so it should be
<brobostigon> ok, :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreamland_(Doctor_Who)
<brobostigon> thank you.
<martsbradley_> Hi Folks, can I ask about ddd here.
<penguin42> the gdb frontend?
<martsbradley_> yes using gdb on a C++ program called gpsim for simulating microcontrollers.
<martsbradley_> I used to used ddd years ago but now I'm like a new user again.
<martsbradley_> I can't get it to show the source files, its listing some of the header files.
<penguin42> yeh, haven't used it for at least 10 years - I just tend to use gdb
<martsbradley_> Then I can just use gdb if you can help.  I have used the command '  directory src' to add src to the source path.  The 'src' dir contains the cc files that I want to list.
<penguin42> does that work?
<martsbradley_> No, its supposed to add the 'src' directory to the source path so that the source files in that dir can be listed.  Maybe I've missunderstood the help.
<penguin42> yeh, can you pastebin a gdb session showing what you're doing?
<martsbradley_> I'll try that
<martsbradley_> http://pastebin.com/kUe8AP5a
<martsbradley_> Any ideas.   The pastebin session shows that "pic-registers.cc:1: Error in sourced command file:"  however that file only starts with the usual gnu copy right.
<martsbradley_> Sorry I've realised that source is the wrong thing to do there, thats like source a file of gdb commands I think.
<penguin42> martsbradley_: OK, so the directory command is OK
<penguin42> martsbradley_: but go back a step; what are you actually trying to do - gdb is showing you the code it's at
<martsbradley_> Yes its showing the main function thats defined in another file.
<martsbradley_> That file is defined in a subdirectory called gpsim.    Most of the source code is under a directory called 'src'
<penguin42> ok; so what do you actually want to do - breakpoint somehwere; list it? get it to show you when it stops?
<martsbradley_> Yes that is what I'm hoping to do, list the bit of the program that I am interested in - very far away from the main entry point.
<martsbradley_> Then in that part place a break point
<penguin42> ok, I'm going to need to find a program to try this on - give me a moment
<martsbradley_> thanks for helping
 * penguin42 hits make -j 8
<penguin42> martsbradley_: Right, so you can do something like    list frags.c:33   and it'll show you the source in that file, or   list frag_init   to show you that function
<penguin42> martsbradley_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/773560/
<martsbradley_> I was trying 'list <filename>:'
<penguin42> yeh it seems to want either a function or at least a line number in the file (IMHO starting at line 1 wouldn't be a bad default)
<martsbradley_> I'll try a little more around it, its no doubt something silly I'm doing wrong.
<penguin42> np
<martsbradley_> Got the problem,   the code I was looking to list was built into a shared library.  Therefore for gdb to 'see' that code I needed to issue the 'run' command which loaded the code and allowed me to list the source file.
<martsbradley_> Thanks.
<mattt> evening
<penguin42> Hey
<MartijnVdS> howdy
<monsterwizard> lol ubuntu mention on BBC
<monsterwizard> <grumpyrj>
<penguin42> ?
<monsterwizard> oops
<MartijnVdS> cool -- http://www.euscreen.eu/
<monsterwizard> here http://goo.gl/0pSC9
<MartijnVdS> Lots of old TV from all over Europe :)
 * penguin42 slaps monsterwizard with a very very frozen trout
<monsterwizard> Merry xmas :D
<MarquessDeBonBon> You could have said "Merry Fishmas" but no...
<MartijnVdS> Merry Mishmash?
<jutnux> Anyone here used Arch?
<gordonjcp> jutnux: yes
<jutnux> Is it any good? I like the look of xmonad.
<gordonjcp> it's pretty decent
<gordonjcp> I got a bit sick of them packaging bleeding-edge-but-broken packages
<gordonjcp> I use Arch where I need reasonably recent stuff, and Ubuntu where I can get away with obsolete-but-stable packages
<AlanBell> the arch community seems pretty toxic though
<penguin42> you use ubuntu for obsolete?
<gordonjcp> AlanBell: there are some total dickheads in it, just as with the Ubuntu community
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Like any large community
<gordonjcp> AlanBell: there are a couple of guys who start to get a bit mouthy in the presence of the Ubuntu fanbois who come in and crapflood #archlinux
<jutnux> I heard xmonad is nice.
<gordonjcp> penguin42: yeah, everything is so old
<gordonjcp> penguin42: and I don't like the massive upstream vandalism in Ubuntu
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Hmm OK; I prefer Ubuntu because it's quite new compared to Debian
<gordonjcp> like the patches that break user settings in firefox
 * penguin42 did used to use Debian/sid for a few years - reasonably bleeding edge, but they don't call it unstable for nothing
<gordonjcp> I really don't like Debian's packaging system
<penguin42> really? Oh - that's what I really like and why I stick with it - what in particular ?
<gordonjcp> it's just *awful*
<penguin42> can you be _slightly_ more specific?
<gordonjcp> really opaque package build process, fragile dependencies
<penguin42> hmm, is arch better at that?
<gordonjcp> I stopped using Debian because I got sick of nuking and reinstalling on a weekly basis because apt had tied itself up in knots
<gordonjcp> penguin42: seems so
<Laney> you know that debian and ubuntu use the same packaging system?
<gordonjcp> Laney: yes
<gordonjcp> Laney: I don't attempt to package anything for Ubuntu, or use any packages that aren't in the base install
<penguin42> gordonjcp: Interesting, I've not had to do that - but there again i do know how to get myself out of package knots, <--- machine was installed in ~2007 and has been upgraded all the way to current PP
<gordonjcp> so far it's only dropped its guts once since 11.10 came out
<gordonjcp> and that was because it lost its internet connection while updating
<gordonjcp> when it tried to have another go at updating it started by basically deleting every package on the system...
<penguin42> :-( That really shouldn't happen
<Myrtti> so
<Myrtti> do I need to install sun java from the website now?
<Myrtti> I feel lost
<gordonjcp> friends don't let friends use java
<Myrtti> yeah, I'd gladly rid my sister of the bank she uses if I had 25k€
<Myrtti> (the bank requires Sun Java to work)
<penguin42> Myrtti: It might be in the partners repo - not sure
<Myrtti> penguin42: not for long
<AlanBell> penguin42: nope, it is coming out of the partner repo
<penguin42> Myrtti: It's also worth trying openjdk-6
<AlanBell> it is buggy and oracle have pulled it
<penguin42> AlanBell: Yeh, and screwed up the license :-(
<Myrtti> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html
<AlanBell> withdrawn the distributor license
<Myrtti> penguin42: been there, done that, got the mug
<AlanBell> Myrtti: is it known not to work with openjdk?
<penguin42> AlanBell: I found the eclipse in PP doesn't work with a -7 version; but I don't know enough about Java stuff to know what the right solution is
<Myrtti> AlanBell: yeah, pretty much
<AlanBell> well installing from java.com is always a possibility
<AlanBell> but Oracle don't like you
<AlanBell> is the lesson to learn from this
<Myrtti> I'm trying to but I'm baffled by what this thing does
<penguin42> Myrtti: Sorry, which bank is it we should avoid?
<Myrtti> Danske Bank and her ilk
<zleap> hello
<popey> hello
<zleap> i think i fixed the pgp problem
<zleap> just waiting for a message thing to arrive to confirm,  i can then hopefully sign the ubuntu code of condust
<zleap> conduct
<popey> ☺
<Laney> ☹☺☹☺
 * mattt is getting his django on
<zleap> ok
<penguin42> eep! My gnome weather monitor is showing -2
<zleap> ouch
<zleap> ideal for penguins then :)
<popey> zleap: success with the code of conduct?
<zleap> i am waiting for the confirmation e-mail
<zleap> so I  can sign it
<zleap> need to register my pgp key first
<mattt> penguin42: serious?  where you?
<penguin42> mattt: Manchester
<mattt> penguin42: FUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<penguin42> zleap: This Penguin is next to a nice warm radiator
<zleap> good plan
<mattt> popey: so king's ride in camberley, dodgy or not?  :P
<zleap> for human penguin fans at least
<popey> mattt: wifey says rough
<popey> mattt: anything on the old dean estate is
<mattt> popey: i think old dean's a bit east tho, a good few streets over
<mattt> popey: unless that spills over, at which point your wife is probably right
<popey> mattt: you're right, she was thinking of the next road up
<popey> i think they're ex-army houses
<popey> are is fine
<popey> closer to old dean than I'd like ☺
<mattt> popey: yeah, if you go up the cul de sac on king's ride, it's all army homes i think
<mattt> popey: the whole area is a bit odd to be honest
<mattt> (but my finacee likes :/)
<popey> heh
<popey> AlanBell: see bug 885738
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 885738 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - Remove Dash Home shortcut icons" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885738
<zleap> popey, done :)
<zleap> well i have now uploaded my gpg key
<zleap> now signed code of conduct
<zleap> so can i use that gpg -- clearsign to sign any document ?
<AlanBell> popey: interesting, thanks
<jutnux> Fell asleep and X only just downloaded.
<jutnux> 147mb in 2 hours
 * jutnux stabs himself
#ubuntu-uk 2011-12-18
<AlanBell> morning all
<daubers> morning
<MartijnVdS> hellos
<popey> morning all
<christel> morning -uk :)
<daubers> woot! Another OU assessment done
<bigcalm> Good morning my fair people
<awilkins> This church has surprisingly good mobile signal. Would have thought all the lead on the roof would block it.
<ali1234> probably been nicked
<awilkins> The organ pipes must be like a phased-array antenna or something.
<awilkins> Or sold off by the vicar and replaced with three sheets of Mylar
<awilkins> Oh great, a smoker sat near me
<awilkins> 2nd hand smokestench for 2 hours :(
<MartijnVdS> another reason for atheism :P
<ali1234> wait are you ircing from a sermon?
<awilkins> As if you hadn't guessed, am here to avert emotional blackmail repercussions.
<awilkins> Wifelet is a godbotherer
<ali1234> that's not very pious
<gordonjc1> pipe organs are the best thing about churches
<gordonjcp> a pipe organ is the best way to get serious bass
<gordonjcp> all the dubstep kiddies are Doing It Wrong
<bigcalm> Mmmmmmmm, bass
<awilkins> And they were mentioned in Cryptonomicon which makes them practically geekchic
<bigcalm> I do like to hear an organ being played when I stumble upon a church or cathedral (usually on holiday and visiting something grand))
<bigcalm> awilkins: so you'll be off to midnight mass?
<awilkins> Not catholic
<awilkins> Wifelet and child are singing
<danfish_> awilkins: wifelet? Are you Lord Bath? How many have you got?
<danfish_> morning btw
<bigcalm> Freecycle is the best source for new and weird words. Somebody is offering a roof rack that is "adjusterable"
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: Adjustissimo!
<gordonjcp> bigcalm: hah
<gordonjcp> you know what I don't quite get about freecycle?
<MartijnVdS> the 'free' bit?
<gordonjcp> the sheer number of people freecycling breast pumps
<bigcalm> Giving stuff away?
<bigcalm> Haha
<gordonjcp> just... what?
<gordonjcp> why would you want a used one?
<gordonjcp> is it some sort of code for something?
<shauno> you should try to find out.  see how many you can collect before something strange happens.  I'm sure it'll make an interesting story one day
<shauno> I can understand the motivation tho.  it's a bit of kit that they've considered foodsafe for however long, probably hopefully) sterilized on a disturbingly regular basis, and then retired at a relatively young age
<shauno> but the moment it's second-hand, it's haraam
<ali1234> i should put all my junk on freecycle
<awilkins> So far, we've had : wrath, hegemony as reward for child-murder. Who knows whats next?
<awilkins> Ignorance of basic biology!
<shauno> to quote the internet, "you're doing it wrong".  you're meant to suspend all logical analysis at the door.  otherwise you'll only end up in tears.  and possibily mildly offended
<MartijnVdS> \o/ CHDK
<brobostigon> good mornign everyone.
<MartijnVdS> hi brobostigon
 * MartijnVdS is making a time-lapse video of the sky
<MartijnVdS> nice dramatic hail clouds :)
<brobostigon> hi MartijnVdS
<zleap> hello
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: cool, sounds interesting. :)
<MartijnVdS> Lightning!
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: If you have a Canon point&shoot camera (Ixus, Powershot), look up CHDK
<zleap> thats the calender and to do list add on for TB iirc
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: it's a custom firmware that runs in the RAM of the camera only (so no warranty issues)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ah, interesting, i will have a look, didnt know that was possible.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: and it's scriptable using Lua or Basic
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: interesting,
<MartijnVdS> I've set mine to do a shot every 4 seconds
<MartijnVdS> so every minute I get 1 second of 12 FPS video
<MartijnVdS> (below that, it loses smoothness)
<zleap> what do i need to restore the boot loader on a computer that was dual boot winxp and ubuntu but a windows re-install has trashed the boot loader i have booted a 11.10
<MartijnVdS> zleap: grub-install
<zleap> thanks
<zleap> do i need to specify the first partition on the drive e.g sda
<zleap> or what ever it is,
<MartijnVdS> no
<MartijnVdS> /dev/sda is good
<zleap> ok
<zleap> and grub should find where ubuntu is installed to
<MartijnVdS> zleap: it knows :)
<zleap> ok
<zleap> ok that fails
<zleap> as I am used to 11.04, how do I from a live cd mount the windows hard disk
<zleap> in 11.04 theres a places menu
<MartijnVdS> open nautilus, then click on it?
<zleap> ok
<MartijnVdS> heh
<MartijnVdS> encoding h264 video
<MartijnVdS> at 0.25 fps
<MartijnVdS> using all my CPU cores
<penguin42> how many?
<MartijnVdS> 4 cores
<MartijnVdS> maybe it's 2 + hyperthreading
<penguin42> which CPU?
<MartijnVdS> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         530  @ 2.93GHz
<MartijnVdS> the i3 bit might be the issue
 * MartijnVdS is saving money for an Ivy Bridge i7 in April-May
<MartijnVdS> that should be able to hardware-encode h264
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: http://ark.intel.com/products/46472/Intel-Core-i3-530-Processor-(4M-Cache-2_93-GHz)   2 cores, 4 threads
<penguin42> still, I'm surprised it's that bad - what res video?
<zleap> ok typing grub-instlall results in it saying it can't find a device, is /dev mounted
<zleap> i will just re-install its easier
<zleap> there used to be a gui tool for this, but it's gone
<MartijnVdS> zleap: you have to chroot into the installed path
<zleap> how do i do tjhat
<MartijnVdS> zleap: (also, bind-mount /dev and /proc and /sys)
<MartijnVdS> zleap: 1 moment
<MartijnVdS> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: those new Ivy Bridge i7 CPUs are supposed to have 6-8 cores with 2 threads/core
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: In the single socket ones?
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: You can get a 6 core i7 now I think (core extreme something or other)
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: yes.. but I don't have enough money yet ;)(
<penguin42> yeh, they're not cheap
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: hm.. Ivy Bridge "Performance" will be 4 cores/8 threads
<zleap> ok, given there is nothing important on that partition,  and alli wanted to do was restore grub so i could boot into ubuntu to make a live cdrom I(wndows sucks at that)  would it be easier to simply make a usb flash disk boot with 12.04 and do it that way just reinstall with 12.04
<MartijnVdS> zleap: Windows 7 can burn ISOs straight out of the box
<MartijnVdS> zleap: also, unetbootin :)
<penguin42> zleap: Hmm remember 12.04 is in alpha - anything may break and you might need to recover
<zleap> penguin42, i know its on a 2nd system anyway
<MartijnVdS> 2nd system effect?
<zleap> i have a 2nd pc which iks space hence i have it dual boot with windows and ubuntu, so its for messing around with anyway
<zleap> is spare
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: http://youtu.be/B9fyGO2i6Fk
<zleap> ok windows xp sucks at that
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: looks good, :)
<zleap> ok i am off to have a play with 12.04 which looks good in virtual box btw
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: making a new (longer) one with more cloud coolness
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: :)
<MartijnVdS> even the import in shotwell looks amazing :)
<brobostigon> :)
<MartijnVdS> it's going to take a bit longer to encode too
<MartijnVdS> (more images)
<brobostigon> yes.
<MartijnVdS> uploading.. :)
<MartijnVdS> (8 minutes remaining)
<brobostigon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cVKL9XWZMM&feature=related :)
<MartijnVdS> hey that's the background/intro music for the radio version :)
<brobostigon> also the film, but yes originally the radio series. :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: http://youtu.be/5Idee9HRQrc (will be online shortly)
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ok, let me look in a mo.
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: i like that piece of music, just the banjo, and pretty much nothing else, it is amazing really.
<MartijnVdS> I think my dad might have it on vinyl - he has loads of Eagles on vinyl
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: it is by no band. it was made for that, by the band that did the music for the radio series, if memory serves.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbhAf62wfgE
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: it's by the Eagles
<AlanBell> my fingers hurt
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: what did you do?
<AlanBell> I need to be better at not picking up soldering irons from the wrong end
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: wow, interesting, i did not know.
<AlanBell> but on the plus side, the robot circuit board is complete and ready for testing
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: A coworker has a t-shirt "If it smells like chicken, you're holding it wrong"
<AlanBell> I was teaching the kids how to solder safely :)
<brobostigon> lol :)
<SuprEngr> hi all.. and AlanBell ... try it when working in a friends garden... burn causes a drop of iron onto wire - daft instint makes you turn around and put one hand on ground - other on wire....  ffffthcccchhhh = ouch - bang - burn
<SuprEngr> *instinct  ;)
<SuprEngr> Anyone know of a way to get Rhytjmbox [in 10.04] to open in Podcast view rather than music view.  gconf no help.
<czajkowski> aloha
<penguin42> dal.net is really unhappy today
<mattt> people still chat on dal.net?
<penguin42> mattt: There is a #science that I occupy; it's not particularly busy but I don't know of another
<mgdm> #occupyscience
<penguin42> it's difficult, if you claim to be the 99% they ask you to prove it
<mgdm> heh heh
<popey> ☺
<mgdm> ಠ_ಠ
<popey> like that one
<Nafallo> christel: the good glögg is gone, and they haven't got any more ☹
<christel> Nafallo: aww :(
<Nafallo> christel: now I've got three bottles of 10% vinglögg instead of the 21% cognac laced one :-P
<christel> aww
 * czajkowski tickles christel 
 * christel bites czajkowski 
 * Nafallo orders chinese
<czajkowski> oi cheeky
<czajkowski> christel: how goes it my dear?
<czajkowski> MooDoo: like the pics? very hit and miss but a good work shop all the same
<Nafallo> omnomnomnomnomnom glögg ♥
 * bigcalm waves some wine around (not the same but trying to blend in)
<christel> czajkowski: not bad! not done with my christmas shopping yet mind :s
<czajkowski> christel: oh dear what's left?
<Nafallo> gah. stupid candle
<czajkowski> Nafallo: are you drunk ?
<Nafallo> czajkowski: not yet/anymore
<Nafallo> czajkowski: it's tagged as taken at "Grenwich", which is what I'm referring to.
<czajkowski> fixed
<Nafallo> \o/
<Nafallo> the rejoicing can commence
<christel> czajkowski: inlaws!
<czajkowski> ah lovely
<christel> i just haven't a clue what to get them
<Nafallo> camels
<Nafallo> no one else would have given them camels
<Nafallo> hmmm
<Nafallo> that's not a bad idea that...
<Nafallo> bah. damn orange messing up my google search. wrong kind of animal to pay for...
<djones> ANybody picked up on this http://goo.gl/5VXaB Interesting review/comparison of Unity, Gnome 3 and KDE desktops, ends up putting Unity 2nd after KDE
<zleap> hi
 * zleap now has 12.04 dvd ready for testing
<popey> AlanBell: you about?
<popey> AlanBell: one person is getting cruddy audio from your mumble server, can't figure out why
<AlanBell> hi
<shauno> are they on the same client/platform as everyone else?  Most problems I've run into with that sorta thing, have been the availability of various codecs in various implementations
<popey> we're both on 11.10
<zleap> hi
<zleap> 12.04 looks pretty cool
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep well.
<les_h> anyone here have any samba wisdom? I can't figure out what's going wrong
<gordonjcp> don't ask to ask
<les_h> I'm afraid my question really is that vague. It's not working and I don't know how to proceede
<gordonjcp> well without a crystal ball it's hard to know where to start
<gordonjcp> what have you tried? what happened when you tried it? what did you expect?
<AlanBell> !samba
<lubotu3> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AlanBell> might be some troubleshoting info there
<les_h> I followed the how-to instructions ( http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/install.html ) and also created a guest share.  testparm says it's ok and i can connect with smbclient to localhost and it's advertised on avahi and shows up on my mac, but when i try to connect there, i get a connection failed
<les_h> nmblookup -d 2 '*' returns a bunch of lines of tdb(/var/run/samba/unexpected.tdb): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/unexpected.tdb: No such file or directory
<les_h> and the log file for it says [2011/12/18 22:11:30.116959,  0] nmbd/nmbd_subnetdb.c:250(create_subnets)
<les_h>   create_subnets: Waiting for an interface to appear ...
<les_h> i suspect i may be barking up the wrong tree, though
<les_h> defH0j14
<ubuntuuk-planet> [Gareth France] Today Britain! Tomorrow&..well, Britain I suppose& - http://cliftonts.co.uk/cubuntu/?p=23
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-10
<diplo> Morning all
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> aloha
<hoover> morning all
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, folks! :-D
<christel> happy monday
<Laney> :3
<hoover> Same to you JamesTait
<JamesTait> hoover, :)
<JamesTait> christel! HAI! It's been, like, ages! ;)
<christel> it has!
<JamesTait> How are you my lovely?
<christel> i appear to be pregnant
<christel> this is causing me a great deal of confusion
<christel> however, i think i am mainly happy about it!
<Daviey> JamesTait: I am good honey, how are you poppet?
<hoover> oh ye gawds, congrats
<christel> thank you!
<hoover> Got a "due date" yet?
<JamesTait> christel, :-O  Congratulations! :-D
<JamesTait> Daviey, I'm well sweetie-pie. ;)
<Daviey> christel: Wonderful news!
<christel> danke JamesTait! hoover no! i am just about to call my doctor to say "er uhm so when i said i was never having another child... well i lied and could you make an appointment with the midwife for me"
<christel> OH has already decided that it must be a girl this time (i have no idea why he thinks we'll have a girl)
<JamesTait> christel, 50/50 chance. ;)
<christel> this is true!
<Daviey> not quite actually
<christel> (i think he just really likes pink)
<JamesTait> Daviey, shh! Details!
<Daviey> Technically, there is a slightly higher chance of having a female
<hoover> hehe
<hoover> Girls are great, at least while they're still small and cuddly ;)
<Daviey> christel: Took me 2 children before i worked out the shenanigans that cause them.
<JamesTait> Daviey, never let the details get in the way of a good generalisation. Have I taught you nothing? :-P
<hoover> Mine turned 13 in September, she's already showing signs of "nastiness" ;)
<Daviey> JamesTait: hah
 * JamesTait has two boys.
<JamesTait> Aged 6 and 9, and already behaving like teenagers.
<christel> Daviey: haha i think i am not partaking in any further sexual congress, ever
<hoover> my "boy" will be 22 in January...
<hoover> he's sometimes saving lives as a paramedic. ;-)
<JamesTait> hoover, I can think of worse things to be doing. ;)
<christel> awww :D
<hoover> JamesTait: certainly.. he moved out in October, what a blessing that was ;-)
<christel> haha
<JamesTait> :-D
<hoover> Now we can finally be "friends" again.
<JamesTait> Funny how that works out.
<AlanBell> congratulations christel :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> What AlanBell says christel
<christel> danke schoen! <3
<hoover> Indeed
<hoover> I guess it's a genetic thing.. those little buggers want to spread themselves far and wide throughout the population ;-)
<hoover> So dad tends to be interested in kicking out his male offspring
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<hoover> morning brob
<brobostigon> morning hoover
<davmor2> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning davmor2
<hoover> lunchtime, brb
<brobostigon> is there a way, to analyse my bitlbee logs, to work out, the patterns people use FB messanger/chat. ?
<davmor2> brobostigon: does it not list where it has come from?  <me@facebook> hello  for example?  in which case you could pull out any that match that pattern with re
<brobostigon> davmor2: it logs via irssi, so yes, using something like wc, matching said string could work, but i want analysis, of time the person logs on that kind of thing.
<brobostigon> i wonder if pisg could do it, which does something similer for irc channels.?
<davmor2> brobostigon: I guess so as it is viewed as another channel I guess
<brobostigon> davmor2: true, it just has no chat in it,
<directhex> which package do i uninstall to get real scrollbars back? i forgot
<bashrc> don't like the "hunt the scrollbar" experience?
<directhex> they're not useful like this. they're a visual indication of where i am, but they're essentially terrible for scrolling. i've seen their style used on touchscreen interfaces, where the entire view is a scroll area, and that's fine. but with a mouse?
<SuperMatt> isn't it just overlay-scrollbar?
<mgdm> even with a touchscreen you still don't get an idea of how far down the screen you are
<mgdm> that bugs me on iOS and Mac OS X
<mgdm> (as well as Unity)
<SuperMatt> personally, I've always thought the overlay scrollbars should require a simple setting change if you don't want them
<SuperMatt> I think there are three areas where settings should trump removal: overlay scrollbars, shopping lenses (one setting per lens) and global menus
<TheOpenSourcerer> personally, I've always thought the overlay scrollbars should be taken out at dawn and shot.
<bashrc> They introduce an element of mystery to the OS.  Where is the scrollbar?
<AlanBell> they are a bit fiddly but I have kind of got used to them
<SuperMatt> tbh, I never click the scrollbar
<SuperMatt> I've either got a mouse wheel, or I can do two finger/edge scrolling
<mgdm> I use a trackpad but I till like to see how far down the document I am
<AlanBell> global menu is a hard thing to like though, I have switched to Gnome Shell for a bit
<SuperMatt> global menu is weird, but I think that's because it's hidden
<AlanBell> unity was confusing chromium and generally failing as a window manager
<mungbean> hello, who was setting up ratbox ircd the other day?
<mungbean> having some probs
<mungbean> getting messages about ban.db
<mungbean> bandb - bandb failure: Unable to open sqlite database: unable to open database file
<MooDoo_> hello
<brobostigon> hello MooDoo_
<Azelphur>   Anyone know if BT Infinity has fair usage policy limits on Infinity 2 (76mbit)?
<davmor2> MooDoo_:
<MooDoo_> hello davmor2 :)
<davmor2> MooDoo_: you're an imposter you have a tail what have you done with the real MooDoo?
<MooDoo> :p
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> I dont see anything on adobe reader installed on Ubuntu 11.10
<kaushal> meaning the menu items or tools. it is blacked out. Any clue?
<stevepdp> afternoon all
<jacobw> evening ubunteros
<MartijnVdS> \o jacobw
<jacobw> how do MartijnVdS ?
<davmor2> MooDoo: 'ow am ya
<MooDoo> davmor2: on the late shift and early start tomorrow so not 3 bad
 * MartijnVdS wraps a few more gifts
<davmor2> MooDoo: not going for sleep no then
<MartijnVdS> "3 bad", sounds very bad ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah finish at midnight start at 8am
<davmor2> MooDoo: ejit
<MooDoo> davmor2: necassary evil mate
<MartijnVdS> Are you both even IRCing with your local vowel variations now? ;)
<davmor2> MooDoo: I wouldn't say you were necessarily evil at all,  you just choose to be ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: I have been evil in ages, i mean, when was the last time we abused czajkowski
<MooDoo> s/have/haven't
<MartijnVdS> 'aven't
<MartijnVdS> "oy 'aven't dun it!"
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: will you speak propa like what i does
<jacobw> my father's family is from brum
<jacobw> i think i've turned out well considering
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: "Oi 'av'n dunit!" :P
 * MartijnVdS was there 2 weeks ago.. didn't notice too much unintelligibility
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: where in birmingham though
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: where they had (have?) a _german_ christmas market
<MartijnVdS> Around New St, Bullring, etc.
<shauno> ugh, they're doing that here too.  not a fan
<MartijnVdS> shauno: it was a bit strange, to fly west and end up on a German market.. but it was nice enough
<davmor2> MartijnVdS: so you were surrounded by germans and you think the English level was good, that's cause they all learnt it out of the same text book ;)
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: Didn't your royal family come from Germany at some point? ;)
<shauno> at some point?  they were practically on the last boat
<shauno> the christmas market is just a pain here because we don't have much in the way of a town square in the first place, so they've just made the center even more unmanagable, right when it least needs it
<jacobw> germans speak better english than most english people
<dwatkins> I only learned grammar when I learned German, we never actually studied English grammar at school.
<jacobw> i'm glad i know what the akusativ and the dativ are now :)
<GentileBen> MartijnVdS: did you see Van Persie's goal?
<MartijnVdS> GentileBen: Who's that then?
<xnox> I feel like bloppy blop bloppy.
<MartijnVdS> xnox: a bit floppy?
 * xnox learned the greatest blop in UK history.
 * xnox can't pronounce blobby correctly =)
<MartijnVdS> bwobby?
<xnox> MartijnVdS: Mr. Blobby =)
<xnox> ah. i does sound like bwobby sometimes.
<solarcloud_3scrn> Mr Blobby .. wonde who has the copyright on that ?
<solarcloud_3scrn> **wonder
<solarcloud_3scrn> .. I dont think it's the BBC, anyway.
<mgdm> Probably the production company that made it
<solarcloud_3scrn> really , ya think ?
<mgdm> 'It depends'
<mgdm> rights for TV productions are weird
<solarcloud_3scrn> G+ broke .. again !
<MartijnVdS> solarcloud_3scrn: uh oh?
<MartijnVdS> solarcloud_3scrn: http://www.google.com/appsstatus
<jacobw> i would put it in a sandwich and eat it
<jacobw> ymmv
<solarcloud_3scrn> G+ is definately broke today .. I think I will message wikinews .. hang-on.
<jacobw> it'd be cool if you got wikinews to update on something on the same day that it happened
<MartijnVdS> My title bar says "Error 500 (Server error)!!1"
<daftykins> anyone recommend a simple IMAP mail server? i've seen comments about Dovecot so far
<directhex> we use dovecot in production
<daftykins> i'm basically converting the email from Mail.app in OS X to Outlook for Mac 2011 :)
<daftykins> there are no import/export functions that work :D
<daftykins> a friend suggested cheating by setting up a quick mail server
<directhex> what, drag to imap on one client, drag from imap on the other?
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> the alternative is paying $30 :)
<daftykins> for: http://www.weirdkid.com/products/emailchemy/
<dwatkins> gmail supports IMAP, I think
<dwatkins> setup an account or create a folder and drag it to and from there, perhaps
<dwatkins> I guess it depends on the volume of mail and the speed of your connection (and the nature of the mail and how paranoid you are)
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> 5GB set i think
<dwatkins> might take a while to upload, then
<daftykins> the existing account is IMAP but once the DNS changes it might be lost
<daftykins> daubers: got a RAID situation you'd love :)
<popey> *yawn*
<daftykins> yup
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-11
<MooDoo> morning all
<Ivanka> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> Ivanka: morning hows your week looking
<Ivanka> czajkowski: morning
<Ivanka> czajkowski: nightmare! :-)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> 3.day.week++
<christel> 5
<Laney> 5 then 3 then 0!
<lornajane> people - I'm organising a fosdem devroom, and I haven't actually been to the event before
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<lornajane> can anyone remember how late the devrooms usually run?  I'm not sure how many slots I should fill
<JamesTait> 40 years to the day since Apollo 17 landed on the moon!
<gord> sounds like something czajkowski might know
<czajkowski> lornajane: what do you mean  ?
<czajkowski> late?
<lornajane> czajkowski: well some of last year's schedule seem to run til like 7pm, which seems late to me
<czajkowski> lornajane: oh right yes the day is long used to be 6pm
<czajkowski> but I think that was room constraints
<czajkowski> lornajane: if you ask in #fosdem on freenode they'll help
<lornajane> czajkowski: okay, I will do that.  Thanks!  I figured the people here are my best overlap with fosdem
<lornajane> so excited that I get to go this year - Kevin's coming with me, and we had some nice submissions for the PHP room
<czajkowski> I LOVE FOSDEM!
<lornajane> czajkowski: I've been to froscon, but not fosdem, really looking forward to it
<lornajane> I did oscon last year and all the europeans talked about fosdem so I decided I couldn't miss it!
<daubers> daftykins: ?
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<Laney> ♥ bourbons
<JohnRobert> hello
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<bigcalm> Hi davmor2
<bigcalm> davmor2: on for Thursday?
<davmor2> bigcalm: I was going to ask around today, I am, but it is getting hold of moreati so I think a trip to the twittersphere
<davmor2> bigcalm: tweet tweeting
<popey> yo
<JohnRobert> word
<davmor2> up
<davmor2> Wii wish ewe a merry christmas, there's something about this song doesn't feel right, I think it is sung by carboot enthusiasts  :D
<popey> http://www.icrobotics.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Turning_the_Raspberry_Pi_Into_an_FM_Transmitter
<JohnRobert> cool
<czajkowski> Join us in 15 minutes (15:00 UTC) on ubuntuonair.com when we talk to Iain Lane ubuntu and debian hacker
<czajkowski> for those who want to see Laney in action
<Laney> ¬_¬
<czajkowski> Laney: just sharing :)
<Laney> heh
<davmor2> whose this iain lane bloke, should we know him?
<davmor2> :D
<directhex> has anyone seen debconf being all weird & green before?
<davmor2> Laney: good luck dude have a blast :)
<Daviey> Laney: I love your jumper.
<Azelphur> just listened to a hilarious call from my brother to sky
<Azelphur> "Does your block of flats have less than 6 or more than 6 flats"
<Azelphur> "No"
<Azelphur> rinse and repeat a few times before they got the idea
<Azelphur> xD
<Laney> Daviey: merci
<Laney> I asked for a Christmas jumper and that's wot I got
<SuperEngineer> powers to monitor email and internet use need a "fundamental rethink", Nick Clegg says.
<SuperEngineer> agreed...
<SuperEngineer> I'll do the re-work for them [cheap]
<SuperEngineer> ...change the word "needed" to "not needed"!
<SuperEngineer> ...change the word "required" to "not wanted"
<SuperEngineer> ...change the word "monitoring" to "offensive intrusion".
<SuperEngineer> ...that'll be £10,000 for the consultancy, Mr. Clegg!
<BigRedS> Anyone know the 'standard' means of adding vhosts to apache in CentOS etc., in lieu of a sites-available/sites-enabled setup?
<BigRedS> I know I can stick it anywhere, but the next guy to look at this server might know where I live
<SuperMatt> I guess you just do what feels right :/
<SuperMatt> I know it loads everything from conf.d so you could stick something in there
<SuperMatt> that's what subversion did automatically
<BigRedS> what feels right rarely involves centos :)
<SuperMatt> well no
<SuperMatt> I happen to agree with you there
<SuperMatt> seems a bit weird that redhat hasn't picked up the whole "stick the enabled sites into the sites-enabled folder" but I think I know why
<SuperMatt> debian likes to separate config files into "system" stuff and then the stuff the user is likely to modify
<SuperMatt> this means when there is an update, the system stuff may get changed, but the user stuff doesn't
<SuperMatt> but redhat doesn't really get *upgraded* from one version to another
<SuperMatt> once your redhat box is running, it just sits there until you get a new one
<SuperMatt> at which point you just copy your old config across
<SuperMatt> so just one config file is fine
<BigRedS> the sites-enabled/sites-available thing does annoy puppet types
<SuperMatt> I'll bet it does
<BigRedS> but it's brilliant for automating things in shared hosting environments
<SuperMatt> indeed
<SuperMatt> I think it's silly that red hat changes the bloody names of things too
<SuperMatt> oh apache2 is too complicated to remember
<SuperMatt> it's gotta be httpd
<SuperMatt> despite the fact that mysqld, postgresqld etc all keep their names
<SuperMatt> who knows, maybe in redhat 7, mysql will be called databased
 * Azelphur just ordered BT Infinity 2 - 76mbit
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: *yawn* :P
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: not 100/100? :)
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: unfortunately not :(
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: just come to the right side of the water ;)
<Azelphur> hehe
<SuperEngineer> Anyone know of a way to shorten the time a "notification" in Unity displays itself?  Hunted in dconf, sys settings etc all to no avail.
<SuperEngineer> [in 12.04]
<SuperMatt> SuperEngineer: I don't think it's possible because I think the app controls how long it's there fore
<SuperEngineer> SuperMatt: that's what feared... thanks
<AlanBell> SuperEngineer: it is hackable
<SuperEngineer> AlanBell: ooo, go on - givus a clue pretty please
<AlanBell> just having a gander at timings.c
<SuperEngineer> ah hah!
<SuperEngineer> me likey
<AlanBell> the time they stay there is complicated
<AlanBell> there is a scheduled duration, a max duration and conditions that extend the timing
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: And space is big. Really big.
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: You just won't believe how vastly hugely mindbogglingly big it is.
<AlanBell> space is somewhere in which thing can be big
<SuperEngineer> cheers AlanBell
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: not if you have an infinite motion drive!
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: sure, or no mass.
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: but as I have neither..
<AlanBell> ok, it is in defaults.c
<AlanBell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~notify-osd-developers/notify-osd/main/view/head:/src/defaults.c#L148
<AlanBell> right there
<SuperEngineer> AlanBell: looking at that now
<AlanBell> it is a hard coded bunch of stuff that complies with startling precision to the design team specification
<MartijnVdS> configurability > compiled-in constants
<AlanBell> this is all part of the "one true design" thing
<MartijnVdS> The Thousand-Year Design?
<AlanBell> something like that
<MartijnVdS> One Design to Rule them All?
 * SuperEngineer loves the line "#define DEFAULT_GRAVITY"
<AlanBell> all the constants are defined in one place, I suspect the design team didn't want them in dconf
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: is it set to 9.8?
<AlanBell> nope, NORTH_EAST I expect
<AlanBell> they also implemented EAST
<SuperEngineer> nah! nor 4,4so obviously never been to my planet  ;)
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: nah, I suspect it was a last-minute rush job, so constants are easier
<AlanBell> but no other ordinals because the design specification didn't call for notifications to be anywhere else
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS: nope, it wasn't
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: they never bothered to change it because nobody asked and just before release, there wasn't time
<MartijnVdS> (cynical? me? nah!)
<AlanBell> no, this was unconfigurable by design, the jaunty-notification design specified the number of seconds for notifications, deviation from the design wasn't really allowed at all
<MartijnVdS> Neither was focus-follows-mouse
<MartijnVdS> it still exists
<SuperEngineer> we *will* not tolerate any deviation from the design!
<SuperEngineer> you will *not* complain
<SuperEngineer> resistance is futile?
<SuperEngineer> well - I resist!
<SuperEngineer> MartijnVdS: I implemented focus-follows-mouse but oh so easy to give away a ppassword if not careful
<MartijnVdS> SuperEngineer: password-asking apps should grab the focus if they need it
<SuperEngineer> agreed! what is needed for focus is "focus-to-latest-dialogue" [or whatever it is called]
<marsilainen_> hi, is there a way to turn off the message that gets displayed (around once a day?) telling me that the version of Ubuntu I'm using is out of support? (11.04)
<SuperEngineer> [as per can be implemented in, sorry for the swear word, WinXp]
<jacobw> evening
<davmor2> marsilainen_: disconnect from the internet possibly.  other than that not that I am aware of.
<marsilainen_> hmmm :/
<marsilainen_> I want to do the upgrade, but I don't have the time to risk it ATM
<SuperEngineer> marsilainen_: in update manager - is there not the option to turn off such notifications?
<marsilainen_> so it's likely to be a few weeks before I get the chance
<marsilainen_> and it's a MythTV front-end box so a little annoying
<SuperEngineer> marsilainen_: sorry - didn't realise you were using Myth - don't know about that
<marsilainen_> I think it's still using the same update manager
<marsilainen_> I will check the settings, maybe I missed something
<SuperEngineer> marsilainen_: then try setting "notify me for..." to "never"???
<SuperEngineer> ['m only guessing btw]
<jacobw> upgrading is not a risk
<SuperEngineer> In case anyone ever doubts their instincts, have a quick fable on me:
<SuperEngineer> when you suspect a thermistor in a boiler has failed - don't change the thermocouple just because you can't find the thermistor!
<marsilainen_> jacobw: staying on the 11.04 release is a risk (no more security updates etc) but upgrading is a risk surely - are you saying that no-one encounters issues when they upgrade?
<SuperEngineer> heating engr arrived today, certified & congratulated work on thermocouple
<SuperEngineer> told him my suspicions...
<jacobw> marsilainen_: i thought you meant apt-get upgrade
<SuperEngineer> he pointed to excatly where the thermistor was and proved I was right :(  doh!
<jacobw> marsilainen_: have you tried a live environment yet?
<davmor2> marsilainen_: open software-sources, open the updates tab, change notify about new ubuntu versions to never.  that's about the only thing I can see to suggest you may still get bugged about it though
<jacobw> or `sudo do-release-upgrade` :)
<davmor2> marsilainen_: also once on precise you are on an lts so you will have at least 2 years before you are bugged again
<marsilainen_> jacobw: well I guess even that has some risks (though I agree fairly low) but I'll be upgrading through a few releases (to 12.04). This is something I want to do in a few weeks when I have the time to test with a live version and backup first etc so just looking to stop nags for a few weeks
<marsilainen_> davmor2: thanks, I've just done that - wasn't clear if it will stop them or not but worth a try
<marsilainen_> and yes, will get it onto LTS and I believe that the future mythbuntu plan is to stick to LTS releases only from now
<davmor2> marsilainen_: the other thing you can do is change the daily to weekly then you are only bugged once a week rather than daily
<jacobw> marsilainen_: you don't have to upgrade through releases to keep your home directory, if you do an install without formating the home filesystem the installer will leave it intact
<marsilainen_> jacobw: I understand that the upgrade should work fine and I want to do it, but I don't want to do it right now as I don't want to risk breaking things
<marsilainen_> I realise that likely there will be no probalems
<marsilainen_> but if there are problems I don't have time to fix them right now
<jacobw> marsilainen_: that's sensible :)
<marsilainen_> and I don't want to be without a working TV setup until I have time to fix them
<marsilainen_> I'm totally reliant on MythTV for all TV watching for the last year and a half now
<stevepdp> evening all
<jacobw> until the end of the 18th century the majority of books were written in Latin.
<jacobw> sorry, i genuinely have no idea how i just pasted that
<AlanBell> the internet would be a much more civilized place if it was all in latin :)
<dutchie> ita vero
 * jacobw →  sleep
<solarcloud_3scrn> AlanBell, E Veritate Potens .. althou. solarcloud_3scrn has said this before .... :)
<RaycisCharles> AlanBell: or people had to use their real names...
 * RaycisCharles stares at AlanBell
<AlanBell> actually people are mostly cool with being obnoxious under their real names, they are on Facebook
<neuro> Si omnes coactus lingua Latina uti, omnia quae ventura est augmentum in traffic ad Google Translate.
<neuro> Multus magis vertitis a Monty Python.
<neuro> (that one didn't quite work)
<solarcloud_3scrn> Latin .. the only 'tin' is on my kitchen cabinet  .. it keeps the teabags from going off :)
<solarcloud_3scrn> Anyone here tonight ??
<popey> maybe
<Laney> time for christmas shopping
 * Laney runs outside to chase squirrels
<Ruint> i'm here
<Ruint> XD
<Laney> instead i got distracted by watching simpsons clips on youtube
<Laney> http://youtu.be/JcSUWP0QNeY
<Ruint> is everyone here actually british ?
<AlanBell> no, but this is a UK focussed channel
<Ruint> o
<AlanBell> everyone is welcome
<Ruint> apart from the 27 people in the banlist, i assume
<AlanBell> naturally
<Laney> Ruint: Complete the following sentences to determine whether you can stay. Tea is (a) great, (b) crap. Pip ___. Tally __. When I see a queue I (a) join it, regardless of where it goes (b) ignore it and go straight to the front. Damn those fools waiting in line. And tell us the second verse of the national anthem.
<Ruint> nobody knows the second verse, we're just aware it's humourously anti-scottish
<Ruint> i don't like tea; pip-squeak, tally-ho, join queue
<Ruint> it's not my fault i don't like tea, don't judge me :9
<Ruint> :(
<AlanBell> I would have gone for pip pip, but pip-squeak works too
<Ruint> Laney: i normally ask people 'what is your impression of go-compare's tv adverts'
<Laney> you mean that there are people who like them?
<Ruint> no
<Ruint> THAT FFFFKNG OPERA SINGERDFSDFF
<Ruint> is the standard response
 * Laney approves of that
<Ruint> http://realcitizenshiptest.co.uk/quiz.php?n=1 works too
<Ruint> i have a uk focused channel too, so i'm more used to asking than i am being asked
<AlanBell> 9/10.
<AlanBell> I got the Greece one wrong apparently
<Ruint> o
<Ruint> i only got 7/10
<Laney> HAH. TEN.
<Ruint> :(
<solarcloud_3scrn> popey Et All..,Oh people are here !
<Ruint> yup
 * Laney scoffs bourbons
<solarcloud_3scrn> I was just looking at the Manx Tax sharing agreements.. Perhaps MrShuttleworth will be leaving soon , dunno.
<solarcloud_3scrn> Anyone tried Tong lately ? http://www.nongnu.org/tong/
<solarcloud_3scrn> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android geting there ..
<solarcloud_3scrn> Awesome !! https://plus.google.com/108929111533659263063/posts/Ro6eSCPy5JL
<solarcloud_3scrn> ... everyon'e gone again .
 * solarcloud_3scrn checks his breath.
<solarcloud_3scrn> oh BTW Fosted shredded wheat is on sale again in Tesco for 70p a pack !
 * solarcloud_3scrn bought 12 boxes today, alone !
<solarcloud_3scrn> **that is Frosted Shredded Wheat...
<Ruint> that's a lot of wheat
<RaycisCharles> solarcloud_3scrn, that's good value.
<RaycisCharles> Is it a 500g pack though?
<Ruint> depends on the box sixe
<Ruint> you must be a veritable shit machine
 * solarcloud_3scrn is looking in kitchen ..
<Ruint> so much wholegrain cereal
<solarcloud_3scrn> yep it's 500g A-OK .. !!
<Ruint> might invest in that
<Ruint> do they stil have terrys chocolate oranges £2.98 buy one get two free?
<solarcloud_3scrn> good thing is .. is that you can have it in snacks without milk ..
<solarcloud_3scrn> yep, its that good !
<Ruint> solarcloud_3scrn: that's true, but the king of snack cereal is those oat cluster things
<solarcloud_3scrn> they do those too..
<solarcloud_3scrn> but they cost 50p a pack more ... :(
 * solarcloud_3scrn noticed some packs of cereal that cost a whoping £4.50 today .. like WTF ?
<Ruint> mm jordan's country crisp
<Ruint> o
<solarcloud_3scrn> it's just energy to e .
<Ruint> tesco finest granola stuff ?
<solarcloud_3scrn> **me.
<Ruint> i think the price point only exists because enough people are dumb enough to buy it
<solarcloud_3scrn> .. cant remember the 4-50 stuff but i think it was a kelloggs brand .
<Ruint> if you put a premium product in a category that didn't have one, 205 of people will buy it to feel good about themselves
<solarcloud_3scrn> .. eah, some people are dumb, tru.
<Ruint> 20% ^
<solarcloud_3scrn> ~~**yeah , sorry new keyboard.
<neuro> welcome to #ubuntu-cereal
<Ruint> :(
<solarcloud_3scrn> it's a reality series !!
<Ruint> if it's not an appropriate topic
<Ruint> i can steal everyone away to my channel
<Ruint> but advertising is likely frowned upon
<solarcloud_3scrn> ok , point taken.
<RaycisCharles> I'm eating Asda Fruit n' Fibre right now.
<RaycisCharles> Ruint, unless you own ##cereal, we're not interested.
<solarcloud_3scrn> hash-cereal .. what is that a Seattle brand ?
<RaycisCharles> solarcloud_3scrn: I bought 12 boxes of these: http://quaker.co.uk/products/oat-so-simple-kids-will-love
 * solarcloud_3scrn patents hash-cereal-bars idea.
<Ruint> RaycisCharles: nope :(
<solarcloud_3scrn> Wow that link is a bit scary .. is it past the watershed yet ?
<Ruint> i normally have a flapjack for breakfast
<Ruint> cereal is too time consuming
<Ruint> read the metro on the train, eat a flapjack
<Ruint> perfect breakfast
<RaycisCharles> That's so Scottish.
<RaycisCharles> Take it to #ubuntu-scotland
<Ruint> but i'm english
<Ruint> they were talking about porridge
<Ruint> you were
<Ruint> even
<Ruint> i bet you eat it with salt
<Ruint> freak :(
<RaycisCharles> Ask not what your oatmeal can do for you, but what you can do for your oatmeal.
<Ruint> suggest comic ideas?
<Ruint> (theoatmeal)
<solarcloud_3scrn> Ruint, Flapjack is for evening !! I make a flapjack mix of microwaved butter (Kerry) , brown sugar and a small amount of Oats in a bowl = flapjack mix !! I always sleep well.
<Ruint> o
<Ruint> http://www.higatesltd.co.uk/oatsatisfy/?q=oat-bar-almonds-brazils-cranberries-sultanas-topped-dark-chocolate-flavour-coating
<Ruint> with a can of sugar free energy drink
 * solarcloud_3scrn reaches for his last rollie of the day.(with three filters).
<Ruint> is the breakfast of kings
<Ruint> you have to try it to believe it
<solarcloud_3scrn> maybe , but porridge last you all day .. although it does take skill to make a good bowl :)
<solarcloud_3scrn> I bought 1 packs of Oats (Scottish) last month aswell.
<solarcloud_3scrn> **10 packs
<solarcloud_3scrn> Actually, I am still looking for a service that scans in all of your/my receipts so I can keep them on my computer .. any ideas ?
<solarcloud_3scrn> apparently, it is common-place in america.
<solarcloud_3scrn> (must be located in U.K., obviously)
<Ruint> solarcloud_3scrn: your bank may reccomend one that they will export your financial info to
<Ruint> or at least provide a list of the ones they're compatible with
<solarcloud_3scrn> Ruint, I just want digital copies of reciepts that is all.
<Ruint> o
<Ruint> no idea
<solarcloud_3scrn> errr, Ok.
<RaycisWithChild> I heard 13.04 will let you buy children from China.
<solarcloud_3scrn> RaycisWithChild, interesting, but relevant ?
<solarcloud_3scrn> https://plus.google.com/communities/110114451726939312635   ::: Looks a good effort.
<solarcloud_3scrn> & there is always .. https://plus.google.com/communities/118373692530226998936
<solarcloud_3scrn> nightie night all.
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-12
<Ruint> nn
<Ruint> bedtime for me too
<Ruint> nite
<jacobw> morning
 * Laney watches the tumbleweed
<popey> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<Laney> that
<popey> on of the guys I work with from Finland says "that" in the morning
<popey> me: "morning"
<popey> him: "that"
<SuperMatt> motninh guys
<SuperMatt> morning, even
<JamesTait> Happy mic check day, folks! :-D
<DJones> Morning all
<SuperMatt> 9 days until the world ends
<SuperMatt> wooo
<Laney> i'm going to start using "now then"
 * Laney tries hard to grow a yorkshire accent
<Daviey> JamesTait: hah
<daubers> Good Moaning
<solarcloud_3scrn> Morning All.
<DJones> Can anybody think of software to print cd labels on pressit compatible label paper? I'm trying to find something that doesn't need a lot of fiddling to get the positioning right on the page
<Laney> survived 1:15 of Laverne this morning
<AlanBell> morning all
<Laney> Alas I can take no more. Radio: OFF.
<AlanBell> anyone know how to read kernel stack traces like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1427352/
<AlanBell> kvm died, I get that bit, but what bit of that should I be googling to find if it is a known issue?
<einonm> AlanBell: sure. It says 'you're screwed' :)
<dwatkins> if it's anything like IRIX, the last system call was kvm_mmu_zap_page
<davmor2> AlanBell: you need magic stacktrace glasses ;)
<davmor2> AlanBell: you can ask on #ubuntu-kernel
 * popey points AlanBell at cking :)
<einonm> but try around the kvm_mmu_zap_page+0x84/0x380 [kvm] line and down, that's the call stack. Top item(s) are where the issue would be
<davmor2> AlanBell: they can possibly point you to some related docs
<mungbean> guys, anyone using chrome , and cannot click fullscreen in youtube anymore?
<mungbean> its since the youtube site change i think
<davmor2> mungbean: works fine here on 12.04 what version are you running?
<mungbean> 12.04
<mungbean> on flash videos rather than html5
<cking> AlanBell, I suggest filing a bug, this may need some deeper thought
<mungbean> davmor2: which version of chrome? i am on 23.0.1271.64
<davmor2>  23.0.1271.95
<davmor2> mungbean: ^
<mungbean> hm
<mungbean> applying changes
<directhex> <directhex> Paul McCartney to replace Kurt Cobain in Nirvana reunion
<directhex> <directhex> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/dec/12/paul-mccartney-kurt-cobain-nirvana
<mungbean> joke, right?
<mgdm> the onion have hacked the grauniad, surely
<davmor2> directhex: oh yeah such an obvious pairing.......oh wait
<directhex> McCartney said: "I didn't really know who they were. They are saying how good it is to be back together. I said: 'Whoa? You guys haven't played together for all that time?'
<solarcloud_3scrn> 12/12/12, 12:12:12 soon !
<directhex> i'm hungry. someone DCC me a pizza.
<jacobw> directhex: that's strange
<jacobw> directhex: mccartney/cobain, not pizza
<directhex> so no pizza for directhex? :(
<jacobw> not from me :p
<Laney> 12/12 11:49:19  directhex SEND: 0B of 672B (0%) - 0.00kB/s - ETA (stalled) - pizza
<Laney> ;(
<mungbean> hey davmor2 crisis over, the chrome update fixed it, ta
<davmor2> mungbean: good
<mungbean> anyone use clementine?
<mungbean> getting some crashes, wuold like to get someone to verify
<davmor2> mungbean: if it is crashing and you get an apport dialogue from it just keep reporting the issue and it should get the devs attention
<AlanBell> happy 12/12/12 12:12:12 or therabouts
<solarcloud_3scrn> AlanBell, Happy retuens yourself !!
<solarcloud_3scrn> **returns
<Laney> blast, missed it!
<solarcloud_3scrn> https://plus.google.com/101579422741533419411/posts/GkaXcMLifNY
<Laney> "daddy, what were you doing at 121212 12/12/12? building debug packages for a mp3 decoding library, son"
<solarcloud_3scrn> https://plus.google.com/101416609667524559141/posts/enzrJamuffG
<solarcloud_3scrn> No tidal wave, No solar eclipse, No typhon .. this is very dissappointing .. Who do I complain to ? And, No, god does not exist !
<solarcloud_3scrn> **typhoon..
<solarcloud_3scrn> Uk premier of The Hobbit tonight !
<andylockran> yup
<andylockran> should be fun; a mate is taking his mum for Xmas
 * solarcloud_3scrn has just realised that 12:12:12 is not happening at the same time all over the world :(
<solarcloud_3scrn> andylockran, I hear it is not as good as LOTR .. but I will still get the download ..
<mungbean> we may wait for dvd as i hear it is 3hrs +
<mungbean> will need a babysitter for whole afternoon
<RaycisCharles> solarcloud_3scrn: it is happening at the same time - time zones are an artificial construct.
<RaycisCharles> Of course, the only correct time is GMT or GMT+1.
<solarcloud_3scrn> really ?
<RaycisCharles> Yes, really.
<RaycisCharles> All other time zones are political correctness gone mad.
 * solarcloud_3scrn is not sure ..
<solarcloud_3scrn> RaycisCharles, What presidence are you tryig to construct ??
 * RaycisCharles brain assplode
<solarcloud_3scrn> easy cowboy !
<mungbean> rewarding potty training with temple run http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3MNFrwpGHQ
<mungbean> makes the little fella so happy
<popey> friend of mine rewarded potty training with pieces of brio track
<mungbean> good idea
<mungbean> currently doing 1 sticker, 1 choc button and 10 attempts on temple run
<mungbean> if whole day with no accidents then larger prizes available
<mungbean> tiring work
<mungbean> wanna go bak to work for a rest
<mungbean> apparently toad in the hole is a prize too
<solarcloud_3scrn> Today is national sound check day 1 2 1 2 1 2 1 2 1 2 1 2.
<solarcloud_3scrn> Anyone gardening today ?? https://plus.google.com/104455109882694931155/posts/2BjJREiL4oL
<bigcalm> Afternoon peeps
 * SuperMatt peeps at bigcalm 
<bigcalm> I say!
<dutchie> o/ bigcalm
<MooDoo> hello all
<bigcalm> dutchie: haven't seen you around here for a while
<bigcalm> Hi MooDoo
<davmor2> mrevell: Hey dude so can I pin down your maybe a bit more now?
<davmor2> gord: you gonna come down on Thursday you maybe too busy to ever come again :)
<gord> i have plague
<dutchie> bigcalm: not been around in here is why
<davmor2> gord: you stay at home with your manflu then
<gord> it is plague :(
<gord> london gave it to me, london is full of plague
<czajkowski> hahah
<davmor2> gord: ah sprint flu
<gord> sprints are great, you bring 20 people from all over the world together to swap diseases
<davmor2> gord: we had 50 odd in a smallish room
<Laney> they should give out face masks
<creativetux> Does anyone know of a DVB-T viewer like Kaffeine that supports multiple frontends but isn't KDE ?
<einonm> creativetux: you mean like VLC or mplayer? Not sure exactly what you're trying to achieve
<creativetux> My Hauppage has multiple frontends, DVB-T and DVB-S along with a few others, Kaffeine supports using multiple frontends so it works, but its KDE and I don't run KDE
<creativetux> So looking for alternative TV viewer for use with it
<davmor2> creativetux: you can still install Kaffeine
<einonm> I think you can still install kde stuff on gnome
<creativetux> Yeah I ahve done but its extra stuff I don't really want or need on the system
<jacobw> creativetux: does VLC support that?
<bigcalm> mrevell: can you confirm attendance for Thursday?
<creativetux> I'll check jacobw
<mrevell> bigcalm, Is it still just in the cafe?
<bigcalm> Yes
<davmor2> creativetux: tvtime, vlc, metv, totem with a bit of kicking and screaming..........
<mrevell> Hmm. I have a few calls that could do with a more private area. I can't commit but it's not definitely a no.
<creativetux> vlc will probably but doesn't have a nice way of changing channels, tvtime supports multiple frontends now and DVB-T?
<einonm> creativetux: or there's distro based things like xbmc or myth-tv
<bigcalm> davmor2: do you want to do it with just the 2 of us?
<davmor2> bigcalm: that sounds so wrong
<creativetux> myth is way too much over the top
<creativetux> I dont think tvtime is DVB-T
<einonm> If you like kaffeine and have a standard PC setup, do the extra packages really matter for a technical reason, or are you just being picky about it?
<bigcalm> davmor2: I would say that it was your mind at fault :P
<creativetux> Its extra weight and resources I could use elsewhere
<davmor2> bigcalm: I wouldn't argue with that, erm I'll leave that up to you as it is you that has to do the travelling really
<bigcalm> True
<bigcalm> Lets see how I feel after the LUG xmas meal tonight ;)
<einonm> creativetux: use mplayer on the cmdln if you're needing to use it with as little resources as possible
<creativetux> einonm: got a viable solution to the problem, I'm sure the Mrs wouldn't approve of command line just to watch tv!
<einonm> :) Hmm, is 'extra weight and resources I could use elsewhere' being picky, or can you measure the difference?
<creativetux> its running on a media pc Atom CPU I need to spare everything I can.  I think dvb-client and dvb-daemon might work!
<creativetux> ok, its scanning channels now, this could work along with the totem plugin
<Azelphur> wtf, BT just told me it's gonna take till feb 2013 to get internet connected
 * Azelphur cancels that so hard
<SuperMatt> -.-
<SuperMatt> I don't understand why anything should take longer than a week
<SuperMatt> if you got backlog, hire more people to clear it
<Azelphur> indeed
<creativetux> What area are you in Azelphur
<Azelphur> Margate, Kent
<creativetux> so not rural then, thats an insane lead time
<Azelphur> yea lol
<creativetux> unless the exchange isn't ready?
<Azelphur> they didn't even give me an appointment, they just said I would be contacted to arrange an appointment in feb 2013
<Azelphur> nah the exchange is ready
<creativetux> Margate says 20Mb Upload with infinity, darn, I get 10! LOL
<Azelphur> the lady on the phone acted like it was all normal, fine and dandy, and that I should just go ~3 months without internet/phone haha
<gord> 20mbit upload is nice, but the 80mbit download is nicer
<Azelphur> any upload or download would be nice :P
<MartijnVdS> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2368090704.png
<MartijnVdS> though it's actually 100/100
<Azelphur> shh you
<Azelphur> :p
<TheOpenSourcerer> From my office: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2368098149.png
 * MartijnVdS ran shotwell (at home) over ssh -X (from work) today
<MartijnVdS> and it performed acceptably
<jacobw> evening
<MartijnVdS> \o
<jacobw> o/
<solarcloud_3scrn> Anyone listening to the ubuntu-uk podcast ?? http://uupc.tonywhitmore.co.uk/uupc/s05/e21/uupc_s05e21.mp3
<jacobw> not right now
<jacobw> i guess i could :|
<solarcloud_3scrn> guess i've been listening for 30 minutes now :)
<solarcloud_3scrn> heres the notes / website ... http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<MartijnVdS> solarcloud_3scrn: we know :)
<solarcloud_3scrn> MartijnVdS, I did leave a voice mail this week for them.
 * popey listens to the voicemail
<Azelphur> I'm starting to feel like I live in an Internet black hole
<solarcloud_3scrn> Azelphur, Sounds like a new Red Dwarf episode :)
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> BT: We can connect you some time after February, maybe
<Azelphur> Sky: Our availability checker is bugged so we can't proceed with the order, and rectifying this issue is likely to take months
<Azelphur> :<
<RaycisCharles> They hate you.
<Azelphur> it's true
<solarcloud_3scrn> has anyone got /anything/ positive to say here ?
<popey> I like tacos
<RaycisCharles> solarcloud_3scrn: yeah, Mint rulez.
<solarcloud_3scrn> RaycisCharles, I am distrurbed by the lack of cheer in you .. maybe I'll ignore you .. thinking about it.
<RaycisCharles> Go hang yourself, solarcloud_3scrn.
<solarcloud_3scrn> lovely.
<RaycisCharles> http://www.amazon.co.uk/NATURAL-20mm-Decking-Boating-Climbing/dp/B008FQJOVM/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1355344550&sr=8-13 Add this to your basket
<Azelphur> yea, this sucks lol
<Azelphur> sky won't sell me anything because of a bug, BT are gonna connect me sometime maybe never
<Azelphur> :<
<MartijnVdS> aww
<popey> virgin?
<Azelphur> popey: no cable here
<popey> well that was silly :)
<Azelphur> unless virgin do FTTC now?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://uk.ses-broadband.com/
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: haha
<RaycisCharles> Azelphur, they have for a long time.
<RaycisCharles> Azelphur: http://www.trangobroadband.com/
<Azelphur> RaycisCharles: lol
<RaycisCharles> Mount one on the side of MartijnVdS's wooden shoe house.
<MartijnVdS> ಠ_ಠ
<RaycisCharles> We used to have a laser link between two campuses
<MartijnVdS> RaycisCharles: too bad it's foggy so often in the UK ;)
<RaycisCharles> The link would always go down from time to time. Turns out one transmitter was facing the sun with no filter.
<RaycisCharles> It was like that for 5 years lol.
<RaycisCharles> IDJITS
<directhex> Azelphur, virgin's "fibre optic broadband" is fttc, but it's carried over docsis3 cable, not bt phone lines, from cabinet -> home
<Azelphur> directhex: yea, I meant BT FTTC rather than Virgin FTTC
<Azelphur> why won't anybody take my money
<Azelphur> :<
<RaycisCharles> Your money's no good here.
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: next time, check before moving :P
<jacobw> lol
<L0ki> a while ago there was a program to change the brightness of the screen according to the time of day...Any ideas pse?
<L0ki> found it....F.lux......
<RaycisCharles> F.lux is a good app.
<Azelphur> Had a good talk with a specialist at sky, they can connect me now, the deal they are offering isn't exactly great though :(
<directhex> Azelphur, at 10pm??!?1
<Azelphur> yep
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/2012/December/Superfast%20Fibre%20Broadband%20-%20TalkTalk-225505.png
<Azelphur> talktalk gives me amazing estimated download speeds
<AlanBell> popey: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/pics/pano1.jpg
<AlanBell> fun with cameras :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: nice
<popey> haha
<AlanBell> so that was 20 exposures, averaged with imagemagic then move the camera left 200px then repeat that 10 times then stitch together in hugin
<AlanBell> if I make the loops bigger I think I can do a *huge* image of really quite high quality
<AlanBell> just by taking stacks of snapshots and moving the camera a little bit each time and sorting it out in software
<AlanBell> zoom, enhance! just like CSI :)
<popey> put 4 on top of your car, drive around and sell the pictures to google images :D
<popey> s/images/streetview/
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/cam/pad there is loads of noise in the original image but blending lots of them gets rid of it all
<AlanBell> drive around *slowly*
<Azelphur> what is the general opinion of talktalk these days? they seem to have an unlimited 76mbit plan that is substantially cheaper than most other providers
<Myrtti> we're on TalkTalk Business for whatever reason, inlaws are moving over from Business to the Private plan with the Youview box deal
<Myrtti> our location is in the middle of Hicksville where there's little more action than the odd rabbit here and there and swooshing of the windmills, but we get 12-14 out of 16 that we pay for
<Azelphur> nice
<Myrtti> we just seem to have poor luck with whatever networking gear we're using
<Myrtti> I've said this before but it's worth repeating so nobody does the same mistakes - Don't Buy Belkin
<Azelphur> haha
<Myrtti> next time might consider just buying a ADSL router and hooking up a Fon 2.0n box on it, I'm sure it can't get worse than what the Belkin does.
<czajkowski> popey: I've outdone myself this time, packed for mondays flight today
<czajkowski> I think I may have a bit of ocd :s
<Myrtti> I hate Belkin gear with the power of thousand burning suns nowadays and I can't recommend their networking gear to anyone.
<Myrtti> not even my worse enemies
<shauno> czajkowski: I'm jealous.  I usually finish packing while I'm waiting for the taxi
<czajkowski> shauno: I've the canonical UK xmas do tomorrow night, and a busy weekend ahead of me
<shauno> if I'm packed too early, I just get paranoid that I've missed something, and keep repacking until the last minute anyway
<czajkowski> so thought it best to be organised
<Azelphur> https://twitter.com/Azelphur/status/279005683100286976 hehe
<AlanBell> I think my megapanorama is working :)
<Myrtti> also: Wohey, Ingress! and also: Wohey, Google Play Magazines
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<Myrtti> I looked for Linux magazines and guess who's ugly mug stares at me now in the damned Google Play Magazines store screenshots
<popey> jono?
<Myrtti> yup
<popey> heh
<Myrtti> dingdingding
<Myrtti> you've won a prize!
<popey> \o/
<popey> did I win a jono?
<mgdm> Yes. A bit like those meerkats.
<Myrtti> shush
<Myrtti> we've got meerkat mugs now
<popey> i still have a meerkat which grows in water
<popey> i bought when on holiday at the point maverick was around
<popey> I also have a narwhal
<popey> two in fact
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc
<Myrtti> can't order Linux Format because jono
<Myrtti> it's tainted now.
<mgdm> did he not used to write for it, back in ze day?
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-13
<popey> BED
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/pics/pano2.jpg
 * neuro is trying a reinstall of 12.10 after upgrading to parallels 8
<neuro> it didn't like the parallels 7 drivers :P
<neuro> ze post install triggers, zey take FOREVAH ...
<neuro> mornin aquarius, popey
<popey> yo
<popey> neuro, you went to school where they filmed gregorys girl?
<neuro> aye
<popey> neat
<popey> loved that film
<neuro> 1986-1992
<popey> mmmm clare grogan
<neuro> i remember them filming though
<neuro> my dad's red lada riva can be glimpsed in the background at one point
<neuro> and the chip shop they go to was our regular
<neuro> and i was a paperboy in the newsagents inside the little shopping centre beside the chippy
<neuro> and when gregory is in goals, you can see my nana's bungalow at the end of the row behind the goals (the one with the open back door)
<neuro> although i'm not sure she had moved in by 1980
<neuro> that film wound me up though
<neuro> they went to classes on the wrong floors
<neuro> they went into an underpass on one side of cumbernauld and came out the other end a good couple of miles away
<neuro> ah the fun of having a film made in your town
<neuro> and, indeed, your school
<neuro> i still think of it as some kind of weird oddity that no-one knows about
<neuro> then someone like yourself says "i love it!"
<neuro> reality disconnect
<neuro> "Installation is complete" ... it's driver time
<neuro> or not
<neuro> ugh, "Rubbish Bin"
<neuro> ugh, Amazon lens
<neuro> ugh, dash
<popey> heh
<neuro> #include <tiredoldarguments.c>
<neuro> .c?
 * neuro slaps himself in the face
<neuro> look like aq is having virgin media fun
<neuro> aquarius: having fun? :)
<aquarius> neuro, I'm home now
<aquarius> so, no.
<neuro> ha
<neuro> where was ya?
<neuro> "Congratulations!" let's wait and see if it works before we all go back slapping each other, eh Parallels?
<neuro> well, whaddya know
<neuro_ubuntu> boink
<neuro_ubuntu> ok, why do app icons get slammed in the dash after i install them
<neuro_ubuntu> lol ubuntu your drunk
<neuro> it really pains me to say that i don't like this
<AlanBell> that would be the launcher
<AlanBell> which is a mix of stuff that is running and stuff that isn't running (but not all your stuff that isn't running)
<neuro> and the distinction is unclear
<neuro> and the concertina effect is terrible
<AlanBell> there are pips next to the icons which indicate whether it is running and count the number of windows it has, in the numerology of diskworld trolls
<AlanBell> one two lots many
<AlanBell> s/diskworld/discworld/
<neuro> yeah like the os x dock
<neuro> ok cool
<AlanBell> apparently so
<neuro> but the animation to show something has been clicked on and it's starting up isn't that great
<neuro> especially when the icon takes up the bulk of the launcher space
<AlanBell> there was a lot of "whut, that makes no sense at all!" a couple of years ago, but it made heaps of sense to the folk with macs on their desks
<neuro> augh, that concertina thing kills me
<neuro> oh i bet
<neuro> and why mounted drives are there too i don't know
<neuro> what if i connect to 20 mounts when i login
<neuro> oh good, there are now 20 doobries on the launcher
<neuro> it's like bloody windows preloaded crapware
<AlanBell> depends how they are mounted, USB devices go there, ssh mounts in nautilus don't
<neuro> i have to spend an age faffing with stuff to get rid of the crap
<neuro> amazon thing, bye bye
<neuro> ubuntu one music, bye bye
<AlanBell> the launcher makes more sense when it is empty of pinned things
<neuro> but it ships with pinned things
<neuro> and yay, chromium just died on its arse
<neuro> and the ubuntu one login thingy isn't looking too smart either
<neuro> jings this is a mess :(
<neuro> first time i've properly played with it
<neuro> didn't ubuntu one use to have a notification indicator for the top right?
<AlanBell> hmm?
<popey> neuro, no, we dont have one
<popey> used to some while back
<popey> there are 3rd party ones too
<neuro> hmm
<davmor2> Morning all
<neuro> eey oop
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning earthlings
<neuro> earthlings?
<neuro> speak for yourself :)
<davmor2> neuro: 'ow am ya
<neuro> davmor2: still "enjoying" funemployment, otherwise fine :)
<neuro> hows yerself?
<Azelphur> whelp, seems like my connectivity issue is because of openreach, and there's absolutely nothing I can do about it
<Azelphur> no internet for Azelphur till February
<neuro> yay openreach
<Azelphur> gotta love em
<TheOpenSourcerer> Azelphur: Have you asked Plusnet - they deliver Infinity but under their own brand
<AlanBell> Azelphur: yikes, so tethering only
<davmor2> neuro: bummer on the funemployment, I'm good thanks
<neuro> ta
<AlanBell> TheOpenSourcerer: openreach have to come and install it though
<Azelphur> TheOpenSourcerer: no, but I've asked BT and TalkTalk and they both say exactly the same date, because it's all under openreach
<neuro> hang on a second
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ak - OK
<neuro> let me rant for a tick
<Azelphur> yea, openreach are the hold up, so it'll be the same no matter which ISP I choose :<
<neuro> INFINITY IS A BRAND TOO!!!!
<neuro> rant over
<Azelphur> talktalk seems the best bang for buck VDSL wise though
<neuro> eww, really?
<Azelphur> by quite a way, yea
 * neuro uses sky and bt
<neuro> sky do proper unlimited for 30 a month
<neuro> bt infinity2 is unlimited, except for p2p, which they throttle during peak hours
<Azelphur> talktalk do proper unlimited for 15 a month
<neuro> but in saying that, i've seen hide nor hair of any throttling
<neuro> o rly
<Azelphur> yup
 * neuro pokes
<neuro> they have SUCH a bad reputation that it hurts though
<popey> p2p is so last decade
<popey> like flares, usenet made a come-back :)
<arsen> AAISP if you want a good ISP. best one ive ever had by far.
<SuperMatt> ooh, nice to see the new background has landed in raring :)
<AlanBell> popey: p2p is a code word for bittorrent
 * Azelphur counter pokes
<Azelphur> all things added up to get 76mbit unlimited from talktalk is £31/mo
<Azelphur> sky is like £45
<Azelphur> I've been through a list of literally every FTTC provider so currently know all the pricing plans in and out, haha
<arsen> they'll deal with openreach so you dont haev to.
<popey> AlanBell, i know :) and usenet > bittorrent
<AlanBell> is that nntp?
<popey> ya
<neuro> 31/mo?
 * AlanBell used to be on alt.fan.pratchett all the time
<Azelphur> arsen: yea but they are way too low bandwidth cap wise
<neuro> i make it £36.45
<Azelphur> neuro actually it seems like they are on the up, they are ranked 4 for customer support now
<popey> the interesting thing is that the media companies go after end users for p2p based copyright violations, but go after the backend (not the users) for usenet violations
<Azelphur> and I was just on the phone to a guy that seemed very knowledgeable and didn't treat me like an idiot as often happens
<arsen> well you pay for usage, Azelphur - they arent ideal if you want to download  heavily 9-5, but outside of that it's not too bad. It's a business pricing model. Customer support is above and beyond though.
<Azelphur> yea, I use a lot of bandwidth all the time
 * TheOpenSourcerer still uses nntp - gmane.org FTW!
<neuro> ah, talktalk use traffic management
<neuro> i.e. ick
<Azelphur> neuro: so does all ISPs
<neuro> sky don't
<Azelphur> openreach use traffic management
<Azelphur> so sky does by default
<neuro> o rly
<Azelphur> yea
<Azelphur> you'll find all ISPs prioritise time critical traffic over P2P and such
<neuro> um
<neuro> no
<neuro> openreach aren't involved at the ip layer
<JamesTai1> Good morning all! :)
 * Azelphur shrugs
<Azelphur> http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2012/09/bt-openreach-uk-warns-broadband-engineer-delays-to-last-for-months.html I guess this is the issue I'm having :(
<neuro> Azelphur: it's a layer 2 hand off at the exchange
<Azelphur> neuro: I've always thought all ISPs do a little shaping, maybe I'm wrong
<neuro> you are, sorry :)
 * Azelphur adorns his wrong hat
<Azelphur> suppose we shall see if the shaping is worth the extra £14/mo :p
<neuro> you're right that a lot of ISPs do
<neuro> but some don't
<neuro> Sky is the biggest that does
<neuro> n't
<neuro> :P
<Azelphur> lol
<neuro> they invested heavily in backhaul after they bought easynet
<neuro> so they have network to spare
<neuro> whereas talktalk is a mishmash of their own network, tiscali/aol's and pipex's.
<neuro> arsen mentions AAISP as well, they are good (and RevK is a boss at hassling BT about faults), but their packages can be a bit over complex
<Azelphur> yea too expensive for someone like me that can clock a terabyte in a month
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<neuro> is it?
<neuro> IS IT?
<davmor2> neuro: it is now I have coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<neuro> :)
<neuro> i am cornholio
<neuro> i need sugar for my latte
<neuro> frrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiikakakakakaka
<neuro> well hello there, google maps app for ios
<bigcalm_laptop> Good morning peeps
<SuperMatt> morning bigcalm_laptop
<bigcalm_laptop> Looking for a firefox addon to let me take full page screenshots. There seems to be a few, any suggestions?
<tsimpson> F11 + PrtScr
<popey> http://www.webpagescreenshot.info/ i use that in chromium, dunno if they have a firefox version
<bigcalm_laptop> Not too bothered about the web browser atm. Thanks popey, I'll give it a go
 * bigcalm_laptop drums his fingers while it continues 'checking...' on install
<bigcalm_laptop> davmor2 to the rescue in firefox: shift+f2 -> screenshot foo.png 0 true
<bigcalm_laptop> Is it nap time yet?
<AlanBell> bigcalm_laptop: http://www.paulhammond.org/webkit2png/
<AlanBell> then again, is that mac only :(
<SuperMatt> it's python though, it may work
<SuperMatt> oh no, it imports some mac only stuff :(
<AlanBell> !info wkhtmltopdf
<lubotu3> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utility to convert html to pdf using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.9-4 (quantal), package size 100 kB, installed size 270 kB
<AlanBell> that kind of works, but looks a bit rubbish, not doing all the css
<gord> phantom works
<AlanBell> !info phantomjs
<lubotu3> phantomjs (source: phantomjs): minimalistic headless WebKit-based with JavaScript API. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.0-5ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 14573 kB, installed size 37712 kB
<AlanBell> how do I use it?
<AlanBell> phantomjs /usr/share/doc/phantomjs/examples/rasterize.js http://slashdot.org slashdot.png
<AlanBell> eog slashdot.png
 * AlanBell likes that, always wanted to know how to do those :)
<AlanBell> and the firefox shift+f2 thing works and is cool too
<popey> \o/ http://www.speedtest.net/result/2369776557.png
<popey> only noticed because steam was downloading at 8MB/s which I thought was odd
<dutchie> popey putting the A in ADSL
<Laney> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2369794618.png
<Laney> (H)
<popey> yowzer!
<popey> nice
<directhex> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2369812335.png
<davidmarais> my account has been disabled on https://login.ubuntu.com after trying to login.
<davidmarais> Who could help me to reset my details to log back in?
<AlanBell> probably ask in #canonical-sysadmin or possibly #launchpad
<davidmarais> AlanbBell: thanks will try that
<Laney> directhex: what's the total monthly cost of bt infinity?
<Laney> just got a "give us more money please" email from virgin
<directhex> somewhere around the £40 mark - 26 quid for the internets plus about eleven quid for line rental. that includes some calls etc
<Laney> hmm, about the same then
<directhex> the way you get charged is a bit squiffy though, rather than various one-off charges like setup they bump your monthly bill up for a while
<directhex> can't be more accurate; haven't filed away a bt bill for more than a year :)
<directhex> oh, bt do FTTH now
<directhex> as "bt infinity 160 Mb"
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> the checker doesn't say i can get that
<andylockran> guys, can anyone offer me an opinion on this please?  http://www.andyloughran.co.uk:8080/mvc-external-api-usage
<directhex> huh, my bt homehub has a gigglebit port, yet i've connected it to my giggglebit switch via 10/100. oops.
<daubers> Laney: Plusnet where quoting me ~£40 as well
<Laney> daubers: ta, since that's about the same as i'll be paying with VM I don't think I can be bothered to switch
<daubers> I'm tempted to switch to A&A sometime next year. FTTH might sway me from that though. See how I feel in January
<jimr_> anybody now why "wget --no-check-certificate https://m2mconnect.orange.co.uk/orange-soap/services/MessageServiceByCountry?wsdl" fails but I cant get to it via browser?
<james_w> andylockran, what makes an API a datastore?
<jimr_> nm added --secure-protocol=SSLv3 and it works
<TheOpenSourcerer> quick python string question if I may:
<TheOpenSourcerer> mystring = '[REF] NAME'
<TheOpenSourcerer> REF and NAME could be any string. Bur REF, if present, will always be wrapped in []
<TheOpenSourcerer> How can I split this string into it's two parts reliably?
<TheOpenSourcerer> It's unlikely, but either string could legitimately contain [ &/or ] too.
<AlanBell> import re
<TheOpenSourcerer> regex. yes.
<AlanBell> matches=re.search('\[.*\]',mystring)
<AlanBell> matches.group(0) contains REF
<AlanBell> [REF] rather
<TheOpenSourcerer> group910 contains the rest or not?
<TheOpenSourcerer> ooops group(1)
<AlanBell> erm, no, one sec :)
<AlanBell> matches=re.search('(\[.*\])(.*)',mystring)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ahh.
<AlanBell> group(0) is the whole thing (1) is [REF] (2) is ' NAME'
<AlanBell> matches=re.search('(\[.*\]) (.*)',mystring) < put a space in there to not match the space if it is consistently there
<TheOpenSourcerer> Cool. Ta.
<AlanBell> Internet Explorer is a pile of stinky
<TheOpenSourcerer> It is that
<TheOpenSourcerer> anything less than IE9 is rubbish
<directhex> ie10 sucks less, according to the "ie10 sucks less" advertising campaign
<AlanBell> yes, doesn't support .indexOf for arrays, and silently fails to append invalid HTML to DOM nodes
<directhex> ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lD9FAOPBiDk )
<AlanBell> to be fair, I shouldn't have been appending invalid HTML, but it worked without raising an error in other browsers and failed without raising an error in IE
<brianb> windows 8 is over hyped
<bigcalm_laptop> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<brianb> why did Microsoft get rid of windows 8 chief designer
<andylockran> ?
<andylockran> python/django Question..
<andylockran> see the example on the front page here; https://github.com/campaignmonitor/createsend-python
<andylockran> what's the best way to make that list a ForeignKey of a model in Django? (clientName,ClientId) .etc
<andylockran> I'm thinking dropping the django admin and just writing my own views; but there's gotta be a simple way, surely..
<aydin> anyone know how to fix http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13867887/php-soap-client-https-cannot-connect? issue seems to be one with file_get_contents(). It is pretty much a clean unbuntu 12.10 install
<MartijnVdS> aydin: what's the error?
<MartijnVdS> Could not connect to host
 * MartijnVdS avoids PHP whenever possible
<aydin>  "Failed to enable crypto" - well that is from file_get_contents() in the php script
<aydin> haha
<aydin> ive asked on the php channel also but not getting a response
<MartijnVdS> is the certificate valid for the host?
<aydin> how do I check that?
<aydin> MartijnVdS: apparently is signed by verisign
<MartijnVdS> does the hostname match the one on the certificate?
<MartijnVdS> is it not expired?
<aydin> nope expires 09/11/13
<aydin> hostname matches
<AlanBell> hmm, geminid meteors tonight
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-14
<AlanBell> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=do+you+know+the+muffin+man%3F this weeks moment of zen
<daftykins> still awaiting a purpose for that site ;)
<AlanBell> it powers siri doesn't it?
<AlanBell> http://www.tuaw.com/2011/11/26/siri-wolfram-alpha-trick-lets-you-know-what-is-flying-overhead/
<popey> it powers bits of siri
<danfish> morning puny earthlings! Only 1 week until we descend and destroy your world!
<dwatkins> danfish: ah you're from the Mayan mothership?
<danfish> dwatkins: a tip for survival - do not eat mayannaise next Friday
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> hello all
<dwatkins> mornin
<dwatkins> danfish: I don't tend to eat a lot of it anyway, so I'll probably be safe - thanks for the tip :)
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> how's everyone doing?
<MooDoo> tired, but glad it's friday
<czajkowski> am off work till tuesday :)
<MooDoo> My last day is next wed, then that's it till jan 2nd :)
<AlanBell> popey: I have the wireless working on the novatech
<popey> on which release
<popey> also yay
<AlanBell> raring
<AlanBell> bug 1049466
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 support" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049466
<AlanBell> needed to get the right firmware from kernel.org for the rt3290
<AlanBell> this is now a very very nice little machine
<AlanBell> gnome-shell is so nice
<SuperMatt> I've been running it again for the last couple of days
<SuperMatt> it is very nice in its simplicity
<daubers> Morning
<popey> :(
 * AlanBell needs to be recaffinated
<dwatkins> tea is required in the boot process
 * MooDoo just got a coffee and a mince pie
<daubers> https://plus.google.com/u/0/114588339784440319020/posts/3CoUX4Xwhh5
<daubers> She's in for a shock if that phone rings...
<dwatkins> aww
 * dwatkins adds daubers 
 * MooDoo add daubers
 * SuperMatt adds daubers 
<SuperMatt> I love that  mug#
<daubers> Which one?
<daubers> The flowery one or the other one?
<dwatkins> classic DS, too
<SuperMatt> oh the flowery one
<AlanBell> bit blown away by gnome-shell search providers
<popey> ?
<SuperMatt> AlanBell: bit annoying that it doesn't search documents by default
<AlanBell> I can understand that, but I don't have a need for local document search really
<AlanBell> they should be in a document management system like Alfresco or google docs or Owncloud or whatever
<SuperMatt> should be, yes
<SuperMatt> but not always
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: me owld mucka
<diplo> davmor2: How did you get on with Django the other week mate ?
<davmor2> diplo: I got it up and running in the end but then got stumped but my lack of html knowledge :)
<andylock1an> I love the django admin for simple projects;
<diplo> heb davmor2
<diplo> heh*
<davmor2> andylock1an: I agree for ease of setup it's a dream, lack of CSS, html knowledge kinda makes it suck to use was you have the site up
<davmor2> although the grab a template sites make that easier too
<diplo> I may have to look at it again soon for my home server
<AlanBell> popey: dunno if you have tried it, but in a gnome-shell session if you go to https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/512/wikipedia-search-provider/ you can just slide the slidey thing, then it installs itself
<AlanBell> then <super> w tree  to find arboreal facts of interest
<andylock1an> davmor2:  I'm getting stuck now I've spent a bit of time with php5.3
<popey> ahh
 * andylock1an loves composer
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<davmor2> andylockran: is that Komposer you love or some other tool?
<davmor2> Kompozer in fact :)
<AlanBell> massively easy to install, and they work like lenses, and you write them in javascript
<andylockran> should have done this months ago -> (Just bought a hybrid ssd off ebuyer for my Mac.  Current SSd (120GB too small)
<andylockran> davmor2: composer - getcomposer.org
<AlanBell> I suspect it might be possible to wrap unity lenses up and have them work in both
<andylockran> lazy deps management for php projects;
<andylockran> lazy/developer-led
<AlanBell> or write a unity lens wrapper to expose gnome-shell search providers to unity
<AlanBell> or write an amazon searching gnome-shell extension \o/
<mungojerry> does anyone know how i can expand my /data partition on my phone running CM7?
<SuperMatt> not a clue, sorry
<mungojerry> seriously low on sotrage, g+ and fb etc are caning my space
<mungojerry> but my cache is on internal sd
<mungojerry> that 40mb wold be great to free up
<dwatkins> aside from replacing the MicroSD card, asssuming that's where the space is used up, mungojerry?
<mungojerry> data is on my phone internal storage
<mungojerry> even moving to ext SD card uses a lot of space in internal storage
<mungojerry> "CM7 also supports the standard move to sdcard method that you can also use (and might already be aware of. Downside: /data get's full anyway really soon)"
<mungojerry> yep thats my problem
<mungojerry> http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/24260/low-space-on-htc-desire-with-cyanogenmod-7-1-how-to-solve-it
<dwatkins> I have a Desire HD, but perhaps it has more internal storage, as I don't have this problem.
<mungojerry> my data is 148mb and cache is 40 mb
<mungojerry> = all internal storage
<directhex> yay android
<dwatkins> I don't know where to see the capacity of /data
<dwatkins> my internal storage appears to be 1GB
<mungojerry> old desire is lacking somewhat in storage
<danfish> mungojerry: when I had a desire storage was alway a mare. Replaced it in the end with a chinese galaxy note knockoff which is fab
<mungojerry> think i have a solution danfish
<mungojerry>  Back up your sdcard, and then partition it (I usually suggest 1GB) through ROM Manager or recovery, and then reboot into CM and install S2E from the market. Enable all the options except for moving data (as it can cause slow performance), reboot and you are now using the ext partition for all your apps (no need to "move app to sd" as it is all done automagically.
<danfish> good
<mungojerry> not sure why i need to repartition my sd card rather than using a folder on it though
<danfish> mungojerry: the mysteries of android!
<mungojerry> or the problems of forums..
<mungojerry> never know if it is legit info
<danfish> mungojerry: the slight prob with modded android versions working out which patch, mod etc applies to your version
<jacobw> afternoon
<mungojerry> any recommendations for a tumble drier?
<dwatkins> Bosch or John Lewis' own
<mungojerry> bosch are great, but may be out of price range
<mungojerry> JL? really
<dwatkins> mungojerry: yeah, I had a washer/dryer from them which was very reliable. Many of their white-goods are rebranded Bosch or similar, I think.
<davmor2> bigcalm: Hey dude just grabbing an iso from ubuntu.virginmedia.com at a meagre 7.4Mb per second according to FF
<davmor2> MB sorry
<dwatkins> I used to get pretty good bandwidth from within Virgin's network from their servers too.
<mungojerry> do condenser dryers need a room with a lot of ventilation?
<bigcalm> davmor2: goit
<dwatkins> mungojerry: mind just used the drain, not sure what kind of dryer it was though
<davmor2> bigcalm: you asked how fast it was ages ago so I am letting you know
<bigcalm> :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: it's a steady 3.8mb/s for me. Ah well
<davmor2> bigcalm: well it was the first file I've downloaded that was big enough to get an average speed everything else disappears before you get time to check ;)
<mungojerry> wow, impress.js is a lot quicker in chrome than ff
<mungojerry> looks like i've mullered my phone
<czajkowski> away
<davmor2> czajkowski: You can' t be telling an entire channel to go away :P
<SuperMatt> I don't want to go away :(
<AlanBell>  /begone
<davmor2> AlanBell: don't you start too
<mungojerry> anyone with a htc desire, i can confirm that the low internal storage problem is fixable :P
<dwatkins> hooray
<mungojerry> now have 100MB free in storage
<bigcalm> I have a kittycat on my lap. Makes work tricky
<diplo> oooh mungojerry, wonder if that'd work on my wildfire
<mungojerry> probably
<mungojerry> you using CM7?
<diplo> yeah
<mungojerry> basically, you need to backup your SD card, boot into clockworkmod, adnvanced settings, repartition sd card, choose 512mb for sd-ext and 0mnb for swap, then copy back data onto sd card partition (including .hidden files), install S2E app and move stuff except for Application Data in S2E onto sd-ext
<diplo> Sounds easy enough
<diplo> Will take a look at S2E
<mungojerry> forgot what apps i uninstalled now
<mungojerry> to make space
<diplo> Go to google market
<diplo> Has a history, and can force to install from there
<mungojerry> ah yeah, seems to be a mishmash of tablet+phone apps but ok
<andylockran> quiet in here
<AlanBell> BOO!!!
<davmor2> AlanBell: AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mgdm> KHAAAAAAAAAN
<andylockran> ah
 * andylockran jumps
<dogmatic69> wow, youtube is spitting out 502's all over.
<dogmatic69> never seen google stuff down
<davmor2> http://cheezburger.com/6872388864 I want this
<danfish> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11954932 <- it's the start of the end, we're doooooooomed.....
<neuro> dogmatic69: you've obviously not been around the interwebs for too long
<danfish> google maps was fracked earlier too
<danfish> prob iphone users
<dogmatic69> neuro: I've been on the internet long enough to know what hotbot is.
<neuro> then i retract my previous remark
<ali1234> Azelphur: any idea why if i play tf2 on any server but yours, it gets stuck at "retrieving server info" for about 5 minutes? and then "sending client info" for another 5 minutes, every time the map changes?
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: You bought some Korean monitors from Ebay earlier this year, right?
<Azelphur> yep, using them now
<Azelphur> ali1234: no idea at all, I guess my servers rule
<Azelphur> my servers are faster at mapchanges because we use an SSD
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: Were they "brand" screens, or just "brand" panels in generic housings?
<Azelphur> they are Matrix Neo 1440p monitors
<Azelphur> I think the panels are LG, dunno
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: I've heard a lot of the "no-brand" screens (with LG panels) go for $350ish now
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: even cheaper if you want to risk dead pixels
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: mine were £200ish, zero dead pixel check before shipping
<Azelphur> all 4 work still, all 4 have no dead pixels
<MartijnVdS> oh that's CHEAP :)
<Azelphur> indeed
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/2012/August/2012-08-07-214518_610x777_scrot.png
<popey> did you have to pay VAT when they arrived?
<Azelphur> popey: on one of the monitors they charged me £7, the others all got through fine
<Azelphur> iirc they wrote $50 commercial sample on the shipping invoice
<popey> hah
<popey> fraud then okay ;)
 * Azelphur shrugs
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: Found the seller, he still sells them :)
<MartijnVdS> "built-in speakers!"
<Azelphur> yea I think he's hiked his prices since I bought them
<Azelphur> hi things nobody uses
<Azelphur> :P
<MartijnVdS> Azelphur: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27-Inch-irun-ZT-SH270QHD-2560x1440-WQHD-Quad-HD-Monitor-S-IPS-/140896765552?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item20ce1a0670
<Azelphur> that's the same guy, but a different monitor
<Azelphur> although it's probably the same panel
<Azelphur> and the case looks exactly the same, I think that's just a rebrand
<MartijnVdS> the "Matrix Neo" ones are $500
<Azelphur> the buttons, stand, everything, are identical to my matrix neos
<Azelphur> so that's probably the same monitor, just with a different label on the front
<Azelphur> I'm actually looking for a TV - I should see if they do big versions
<solarcloud_3scrn> evening ..
<neuro> Azelphur: "commercial shipping sample", nice
<Azelphur> \o/
<neuro> i got two 22" dell monitors shipped to me for work when i was working for Linden Lab
<neuro> the receptionist at the SF office put "value: $2000" on them
<neuro> each
<Azelphur> ouch lol
<neuro> i had to pay 90 quid each before they would be let out of hock at stansted
<neuro> reclaimed by expenses natch, but still a pain in the arse
<Azelphur> yea :p
<MartijnVdS> hmm
<MartijnVdS> apparently, my ASUS mainboard doesn't do dual-link DVI
<MartijnVdS> I'll wait with the new screen until I have a new PC then ;)
<solarcloud_3scrn> Just watching 2012 on Linux videio :: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Unfx2qCj6Ao
<solarcloud_3scrn> I'm on OMG ubuntu at moment... looks good.
<Azelphur> just built this for my cousins christmas present, think it came out quite nice for a budget (£500) build (inc windows license) https://www.dropbox.com/s/zvti0fdy8m7axt8/2012-12-14%2020.02.19.jpg?m :D
<solarcloud_3scrn> Man I am too emotional tonite ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY_MUB8adEQ
<solarcloud_3scrn> Azelphur, Nice is that a alman case ?
<solarcloud_3scrn> **Zalman case ??
<Azelphur> yes, a Zalman Z11
<solarcloud_3scrn> looks good.
<solarcloud_3scrn> probably need to let it breathe thou.
<solarcloud_3scrn> ave you tried a sharkoon silent fan ?
<Azelphur> yea I havn't exactly been benching it like that, I left the wrappers on to keep it nice and it has to be driven quite a long way
<Azelphur> using the stock fans that came with the case, for a budget case it actually looks really nice and comes with a bunch of fans
<solarcloud_3scrn> it is nice :)
<Azelphur> the only thing I don't like about it, is the usb 3 support. It doesn't connect to a standard USB header
<Azelphur> instead you are expected to run the cables out the back through a PCI slot and into a USB 3 PCI slot
<solarcloud_3scrn> ok,right .. i just use usb 2.0
<mgdm>       discovered today that although my laptop can connect to an 11n network, it can't actually send any traffic over it
<mgdm> bah
<solarcloud_3scrn> G+ is broke again :(
<MartijnVdS> solarcloud_3scrn: it is?!
<solarcloud_3scrn> working now .. just watching AlanBell https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VlncLIpDxNs#!
<ali1234> Azelphur: 5 minutes is not exageration, something is wrong. by the time i connect the map is over
<mungbean> ah, that moment when you're rooting your wife's phone and you think you've bricked it...
<mungbean> then you restart it again and it comes back to life
<Azelphur> ali1234: I've noticed the linux beta has issues with long mapchanges too
<directhex> mgdm, intel can't do 11n on linux, because intel are smelly like poop
<directhex> note: AP-dependent failure
<mgdm> ah, hmmm
<mgdm> I just turned it off
<mgdm> after a perplexed few minutes
<directhex> omg!
<directhex> cheap monitor alert!
<directhex> Azelphur, this is your kind of deal
<Azelphur> directhex: more monitors?
<directhex> Azelphur, the dell-made 1440p's, with no compromise at all on features or warranty, for £370
<Azelphur> directhex: only twice what I paid for mine ;)
 * Azelphur is the master of shopping
<directhex> your korean specials?
<Azelphur> yep
<directhex> hdcp?
<Azelphur> dvi only
<directhex> right. hence "no compromise at all on features or warranty"
<Azelphur> I have a warranty
<Azelphur> and it's better than the one on the dell probably, I have 0 pixels
<Azelphur> but yea, I compromised on features to knock the price down, I'll only ever use these with my PC, so the other features are totally moot for me :)
<directhex> vga, dvi, displayport, hdmi, height adjust stand, 3 year warranty, and no dead pixel guarantee
<directhex> and usb3 hub, fwiw
<Azelphur> ah, it's a better then
<Azelphur> but I still wouldn't pay 2x as much for those features
<Azelphur> directhex: I'm even winning at my first big food shop after moving into my flat, 90% of my basket is half price offer xD
<ali1234> been there
<Azelphur> hehe
<ali1234> i hope you enjoy eating weird stuff like peanut butter and spaghetti
<Azelphur> ali1234: nah, I got good stuff like orange/apple juice, coke, etc
<ali1234> that's not food
<Azelphur> suddenly technicalities
<ali1234> and stop buying coke, drink tea instead, it's about 100 times cheaper
<ali1234> black tea with sugar
<Azelphur> yea I don't drink all that much coke, it's nice to have for visitors or the odd occasion, I mostly drink water/juices
<ali1234> because it's too hard to keep fresh milk all the time
<Azelphur> although there was this one time when I got addicted to pepsi max, haha
<Azelphur> I stopped drinking it and had to go through withdrawal symptoms, not even kidding xD
<ali1234> yeah i've been there too
<directhex> i was spending about a hundred pounds a month on premium colas for a while.
<directhex> i ain't kidding. http://twitter.yfrog.com/z/0f1y6pj
<Laney> officially started christmas shopping
<directhex> ;o
<directhex> XMAS GETS EARLIER EVERY YEAR
<shauno> epic monkey
<daftykins> cor that's a bit of a tip
<shauno> I got distracted by the epic monkey, and ended up buying a 51" stuffed toy off ebay :(  how does this happen.
<shauno> I just hope it arrives while I'm home, so I don't have to carry it 4km home from the depot
<daftykins> :D
<dwatkins> shauno: Pinkie Pie or Rainbow Dash?
<shauno> it just calls it monkey.  'coffee' coloured.  http://www.ebay.ie/itm/110911008080
<daftykins> holy... that's massive
<dwatkins> wow, that's one heck of a monkey
<daftykins> my puppy would have a fit of excitement seeing that :O
<dwatkins> the girl in the picture appears to be having difficulty carrying it
<daftykins> stuffing everywhere...
<daftykins> she's the delivery girl
<daftykins> that's why P&P is free
<daftykins> :>
<shauno> daftykins: our old dog would have !ohmy'd it :(
<dwatkins> hmm, only 3kg
<dwatkins> here's an equally epic monkey you cannot buy: http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2011/02/snub-nosed-monkeys/holland-text
<dwatkins> also found in China, however
<shauno> and the canadian version, http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2012/12/09/toronto-monkey-ikea.html
<dwatkins> the coat it's wearing is superb
<shauno> indeed
<dwatkins> I may have to get me a Timmy if I place an order from ThinkGeek in the new year.
<daftykins> heh
<shauno> my last monkey got hijacked.  he lives in the office, and they attribute bad luck to it if it goes missing.  so I no longer have a deskmonkey at home
<shauno> it also got ransomed last time I turned the wrong PDU off :(
<daftykins> XD
<dwatkins> an apt punishment
<daftykins> i have one of these on my desk: http://www.mooch.org.uk/images/mooch1.jpg
<shauno> mine came out of one of those arm-grab machines
<dwatkins> I recently aquired a monkey like this: http://www.purebaby.co.uk/jellycat-rollo-monkey.ir?cName=playtime-soft-toys
<shauno> my date was very unimpressed.  "yes, under SOP you get the toy.  but it's a monkey, you see?"
<dwatkins> It was crashed-out on the side of the bath like it had had a rather heavy night
<dwatkins> It has an evil twin, due to a removal truck disaster.
<dwatkins> Squished monkey is not happy.
<shauno> I use to have a 'flying monkey' from thinkgeek.  very fun, very noisy.  but not very popular
<dwatkins> A colleague had the same flying monkey, it got confiscated when it landed on the 'wrong' person's desk (i.e. mine) due to the frequency with which it flew across the office.
<daftykins> you thief :(
<dwatkins> He never did work out where it was hiding for two months, until it magically appeared on his desk again.
<dwatkins> He threw it at me ;)
<dwatkins> I decided that consituted a donation.
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-15
<Namor> rrr
<MartijnVdS> rrr?
<jacobw> MartijnVdS: form of greeting, obviously
<Myrtti> urrur
<dw4tkins> ug
<brobostigon> good morning eveyrone.
<popey> yo
<brobostigon> morning popey
<popey> who was it here who was playing with one of those eco buttons?
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ecobutton-PC-Energy-Saving-Device/dp/B001FA6TR2/
<MartijnVdS> isn't that just a "keyboard" with just one key: suspend?
<popey> yeah
<popey> marxjohn1on, was looking for a usb button which could be mapped to acpi shutdown
<popey> i figured you could map that to anything
<dwatkins> I've been looking into X10 power controllers, perhaps I should also setup some kind of remote shutdown system to go with it, popey.
<brobostigon> question, how do i power a raspberry pi, from a normal power socket?
<dwatkins> brobostigon: I use a Tomtom power supply or a dedicated 5V to MicroUSB adapter.
<dwatkins> My TV seems to put out enough current, but when it goes into power save mode, the USB power gets switched off unfortunately. Similar trouble with a 7-port Belkin USB port.
<dwatkins> s/port/hub/
<brobostigon> dwatkins: ah, ok. i will have to look at an adaptor i think, something similer.
<MartijnVdS> popey: the latest Arduinos can do USB-HID easily
<dwatkins> brobostigon: there's a site which sells them fairly cheaply in the uk...
<popey> brobostigon, i just use any old usb PSU
<popey> i have a few old ones
<brobostigon> popey: ah, another interesting idea.
<popey> there's got to be a market for a little usb switch
<popey> just a usb connector with a button on it, like a yubikey but smaller
<dwatkins> brobostigon: this is where I got mine: http://thepihut.com/products/micro-usb-power-supply-for-the-raspberry-pi
<dwatkins> I think it's rated at 1 Amp, which should be plenty for the Pi and a couple directly-attached USB devices, so long as they don't draw too much current. Should include wifi adapters.
<brobostigon> dwatkins: i am just trying to calculate that. thank you.
<dwatkins> I didn't know there was a way to calculate it.
<brobostigon> dwatkins: no, how much power things like wifi adaptors, might need.
<dwatkins> ahh yes, my Pi takes 3 Watts according to my mains power measuring device, but that's so low it may be inaccurate.
<brobostigon> ah.
<dwatkins> I've been looking into solar power using Adafruit's charging circuit and a LiPoly battery not sure we get enough sun here in Edinburgh.
<brobostigon> cool idea.
<dwatkins> oh something like this: http://cgi.cottonpickers.plus.com/~cottonpickers/forum/viewtopic.php?p=7#p7
<dwatkins> s/oh/or/
<dwatkins> Next step is to make a USB power measurement device with analog panel meters, just to show it nice and visually.
<brobostigon> :)
<popey> hmm, i broke lighttpd on ubuntu-uk.org
<brobostigon> :(
 * popey unbreaks
<brobostigon> :D
<ali1234> what's the law on circumvention devices in the UK these days?
<AlanBell> if they are sold by a multinational then it is completely fine
<ali1234> such as?
<AlanBell> such as using itunes to copy a CD to your idevice
<ali1234> ok, that's a rather grey area though
<ali1234> i'm talking about hardware, eg modchips, dongle clones etc
<AlanBell> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1988/48/section/298 is what we have
<AlanBell> there is an EU directive about anti-circumvention, but we didn't add a law to implement it because section 298 of the copyright act was considered sufficient as I understand it
<ali1234> no, not transmissions
<AlanBell> 1(b)
<AlanBell> 2(b) rather
<dwatkins> Game consoles?
<ali1234> game consoles and software protection dongles
<dwatkins> 'Section 296ZB of the Copyright, Designs and Patents Act 1988 (CDPA) makes it a criminal offence to sell or distribute "any device, product or component which is primarily designed, produce, or adapted for the purpose of enabling or facilitating the circumvention of effective technological measures"'
<AlanBell> http://www.out-law.com/page-8701
<dwatkins> source: http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/JasPurewal/20100111/4075/Are_Modchips_Illegal.php
<ali1234> like keylok
<AlanBell> http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1988/48/section/296 then
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> so my reading of that is that if i own a piece of software protected by a hardware dongle, and i circumvent that protection for the purpose of convenience (not needing the dongle) then that's not illegal
<ali1234> at least not under that law
<AlanBell> indeed, but the person who sold the dongle may be liable for something
<AlanBell> if he/she expected you to use it illegally
<ali1234> not if i make it myself
<AlanBell> that looks fine, as long as you don't publish instructions for others to follow
<dwatkins> the manufacturer may try to take you to court, but if they don't know their dongle has been cloned, I can't see how.
<ali1234> section 4 may make it illegal actually
<ali1234> i know the EU directive does make this illegal since there's no requirement for distribution or commercial purposes
<AlanBell> no because it doesn't apply
<ali1234> s/does/would/
<AlanBell> the EU directive applies to our government
<AlanBell> they tell us that we need to make a law that implements a set of rules
<AlanBell> the government then makes a law or says "done it already" and that law applies to people in the member state
<ali1234> on a related note, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1073089
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1073089 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu kernel does not support gadgetfs" [Medium,Triaged]
<cliftonts> hi guys
<cliftonts> I spoke to someone on here some time ago about bitcoin but I can't remember who it was. Anyone know anything about it?
<popey> cliftonts, probably Azelphur or ali1234
 * Azelphur knows about bitcoin :p
<cliftonts> Cool, I'm rather confused about this whole anonymity thing
<Azelphur> thinking of buying this tv btw, thoughts? http://www.ebuyer.com/389620-furrion-55-full-hd-1080p-led-tv-freeview-black-fefs55l1d#product-description :)
<Azelphur> cliftonts: anything specific?
<cliftonts> if bitcoin has no idea who I am and I wipe my hard disk how do I access any cash I've been sent again?
<Azelphur> you make a backup of your wallet.dat, or you don't access your cash again :P
<cliftonts> that doesn't sound like a very sturdy system to me
<Azelphur> think of it like a physical wallet
<Azelphur> if you loose your wallet, it's gone
<Azelphur> you should make safeguards to be sure you don't loose it (backups)
<cliftonts> I'm thinking about all the idiots in the world who have a hard time not losing a word document let alone a wallet file!!
<Azelphur> yep
<Azelphur> same people can't keep passwords, email addresses, etc
<Azelphur> can't fix stupid :P
<cliftonts> I'm intrigued though
<cliftonts> very true
<cliftonts> I've tried to use it but it's been syncing with the network for about an eon now
<Azelphur> cliftonts: might not wanna use the standard client, it has a number of shortfalls :)
<Azelphur> I prefer electrum
<cliftonts> I wasn't aware there were any others
<Azelphur> http://electrum.ecdsa.org/
<Azelphur> I like it because it's fast and lightweight, no sync time at all
<Azelphur> and it uses a special way of generating addresses such that you only have to take note of a special passphrase to restore your wallet
<cliftonts> I'll take a peek
<cliftonts> I tried installing the ubuntu version and got wget: unable to resolve host address `apt.bitcoins.sk'
<Azelphur> yea, their repo has never worked, use the pip install
<cliftonts> ok
<cliftonts> actually it seems to have worked second time around
<cliftonts> My internet connection is very iffy
<Azelphur> haha fun
<Azelphur> what version is packaged?
<cliftonts> Is I don't know the right answer? lol
<cliftonts> I haven't got as far as installing yet, just setting up the PPA
<Azelphur> ah
<cliftonts> and apt-get update is now taking forever
<cliftonts> I'm borrowing fire optic from a friend who lives across the road. I get an amazing 1mb which cuts out often
<Azelphur> you need a cantenna :P
<cliftonts> I know. I'm not sure how I'd rig one up to a laptop though
<Azelphur> http://www.instructables.com/id/Fast-Cheap-and-Easy-Wifi-Cantenna/
<Azelphur> if you've got a pringles or similar can, it's even better (the longer, the more directional and thus better signal)
<cliftonts> Now that is genius! All the designs I've seen are so complicated
<Azelphur> :)
<cliftonts> Ok, it's failed to find electrum even after all that. Pip install it is!
<Azelphur> yep haha
<cliftonts> If I build one of those cantennas I should be able to download the entire internet in no time! The connection is lightning fast
<cliftonts> Shame I don't actually have a usb wifi card really
<Azelphur> :D
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> ebay has em dirt cheap
<cliftonts> I am poor
<cliftonts> my car ate all my money when it broke down and now I have £7 to pay for £3.60 a day bus fare and food for the week
<Azelphur> :(
<cliftonts> exactly
<dogmatic69> cliftonts: time to put those two poles extending from the torso to good use?
<cliftonts> All set up and running. Anyone care to donate a few bitcoins so I can build a cantenna? lol
<cliftonts> dogmatic69: to get to work on Monday on time I'd have to start walking now!!
<dogmatic69> off you go :P
<cliftonts> Luckily I get the car back on Monday evening
<Azelphur> cliftonts: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-150Mbps-Mini-USB-WiFi-Wireless-Adapter-150M-Network-LAN-Card-802-11n-g-b-/140843453891?pt=UK_Computing_USB_Wi_Fi_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item20caec8dc3
<Azelphur> I wasn't kidding when I said ebay has them cheap :P
<Azelphur> (note that'll take like a month to get to UK most likely)
<cliftonts> most likely. But there are enough flooding the second hand market. I can probably get one off freecycle
<Azelphur> true :P
<dogmatic69> Azelphur: cliftonts: few pennies more, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-150Mbps-Mini-USB-WiFi-Wireless-Adapter-150M-Network-LAN-Card-802-11n-g-b-UK-/370569077102?pt=UK_Computing_USB_Wi_Fi_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item5647a3616e
<dogmatic69> second class, less than a week I would guess
<Azelphur> oO
<dogmatic69> before xmas delivery atm
<cliftonts> I'm not too fussed anyway. It does work and I can get my emails. So speeding it up isn't exactly a priority.
<cliftonts> I'll treat myself on payday probably (Friday)
<cliftonts> Anyway I should get back to work. Thanks for clearing things up for me
<ali1234> i've got one of those mini N150 usb dongles they are rubbish
<ali1234> it can't even get a signal through 1 wall
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: that's physics for you
<ali1234> yeah tiny antenna
<ali1234> if you put it inside a wave guide it would probably be about as good as just getting a normal sized usb wifi
<Neoti_Desktop>  Hi All, hows people... i have a question about releasing software under GPL... i have writen some software to ping telephone numbers and tell you if the number is live or not, my inital testing code i want to release as open source code which is version 1.0.1, im now on version 1.2.1 and would like to release the inital code as open source under GPL... can i do this ?
<Neoti_Desktop> from version 1.0.5 i made the software paid for....
<ali1234> Neoti_Desktop: if you hold the copyright on all the code then you can do whatever you want with it basically
<Neoti_Desktop> excellent.... so i can release the early code i used, which is totally differant to the paid version as open source and have a paid for version ?
<Neoti_Desktop> if so thats my contribution back to the open source community handled... :) my software runs on ubuntu 12.04LTS server with asterisk... so if i can release "my" code under GPL thats excellent!!!!!
<ali1234> http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/7/846939854148090292/
<ali1234> does Unity do something special with the GenericName field that caused valve to think that would be a good idea?
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: it shows the GenericName if it exists, probably?
<ali1234> not in place of the Name though, or else you;d just see "steam game" "steam game" ...
<ali1234> which is exactly what happens on xfce
<MartijnVdS> ah yes, then they _don't_ use it
<MartijnVdS> except as a search key in the dash
<MartijnVdS> maybe?
<ali1234> maybe, but then there's the comment field for that
<MartijnVdS> maybe they didn't think and just did what worked?
<ali1234> just wondering what the downside would be
<ali1234> if any
<popey> why am I seeing far eat characters on ali1234's post?
<MartijnVdS> because you're hungry?
<popey> *east
<MartijnVdS> because you're hungry for Chinese food?
<popey> http://imgur.com/XoHNo
<MartijnVdS> popey: is your browser (or locale) set to Chinese?
<popey> no
<MartijnVdS> then valve/steampowered.com is confused.
<shauno> irrelevant, but it looks korean
<ali1234> that is weird
<roht> buona sera
<roht> oggi stavo usando sul mio travelmate la 12.04 ed al login mi è apparso questo messaggio:"Could not update ICEauthority file /home/missiria/.ICEauthority"
<roht> qualche idea?
<MartijnVdS> did you run "sudo some-graphical-program" earlier?
<ali1234> hmmmmmmmmm think i know why indicator-weather crashes...
<penguin42> ice?
<ali1234> it's a race condition with the gobject threading
<ali1234> i thought it might be unexpected result from the weather server at first but it seems not
<bigcalm> Good evening peeps :)
<popey> yo
<bigcalm> A random popey appears
<solarcloud_3scrn> popy, You Extreme Ironboard-ist you !
<solarcloud_3scrn> Vimto is my Elixia tonight !
<popey> hmm
 * popey desires a cheeky vimto now
<directhex> oops. late dinner.
<popey> late snack, cheese on toast!
<directhex> just had dinner. meatball baguette.
<popey> ooh yum!
<popey> in fact so yum, that's on the cards for this week one evening
<directhex> Tesco have got some nice meatballs back in. They stopped doing interesting ones for a while
<directhex> you can fit exactly 7 Tesco meatballs in one Tesco part-bake baguette (the ones that come in packs of 4 for, like, a quid)
<dwatkins> I used to have those for my lunch, I'd do the remaining baking first thing in the morning.
<mgdm> I have on occasion made bread and left it in the fridge overnight prior to its final rising
<mgdm> so I can bake it in the morning
<mgdm> it's good, but requires effort
 * popey logs into wifeys tesco account and adds meatballs to the order
<popey> which ones directhex ?
<Azelphur> hehe, I just did a big shop on tesco, they have princes orange/apple juice at half price atm
<Azelphur> bought like 40 boxes of the stuff :p
<popey> hehe
<mgdm> my brother did that once and made cider out of it :)
<Azelphur> hehe
 * popey modifies wifeys tesco order
<popey> (not a euphemism)
<popey> Azelphur, thanks for that tip, that's only 10p more per carton than the cheapo tesco stuff
<Azelphur> popey: welcome, yea it's good stuff :)
 * popey is looking for interesting meatballs now
<directhex> popey, http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=254682966 ?
<popey> yah, found them :)
<directhex> popey, and all the Finest meatballs on http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/browse/default.aspx?N=4294770969+4294770986&Ne=4294793660 are on 2-for-£6
<directhex> those are what we use
<solarcloud_3scrn> Well , it's late and my teddy bear isn't going to get huggs on her own (!), bye for now.
<neuro> euphemism alert
 * solarcloud_3scrn is amazed about how many LoCo's there are on G+ communities ... https://plus.google.com/u/0/s/ubuntu%20LoCo/communities   ..and that's just the start !
<solarcloud_3scrn> beddie-bys.
<haqe17> can anyone help me with a java problem?
#ubuntu-uk 2012-12-16
<Seeker`> Has anyone got an nvidia card, and managed to have compositing disabled in xorg.conf without unity disappearing?
<jacobw> morning
<directhex> Seeker`, pretty sure unity is a compiz addon, and compiz won't run without compositing
 * jacobw resolves to find out what compositing actually is one day
<kvarley> jacobw: Isn't compositing basically overlaying more than one image as the same time?
<kvarley> jacobw: Transparency is the classic example?
<jacobw> kvarley: transparency is what springs to mind
<jacobw> kvarley: but i don't why moving one window over another in windows 95 isn't also compositing
<kvarley> jacobw: It's only displaying one image at a time tho
<kvarley> I see your point tho
<kvarley> But it's not really at the same time
<jacobw> this is my confusion, the screen is 2 dimenisional, you can only show one image at a time
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<jacobw> morning
<brobostigon> morning jacobw
<ali1234> jacobw: compositing is taken to mean "compositing using textures on the GPU"
<ali1234> jacobw: windows 95 uses blitting, which has the same result but works a different way
<ali1234> under compositing you have to redraw the entire display every frame, but not the windows which are buffered on textures
<ali1234> under blitting you just redraw the parts of the display which have changed
<ali1234> and there's no intermediate buffer for windows unless they explicitly make one (double buffering, overlays etc)
<ali1234> blitting is basically much more efficient but cannot do fancy effects
<MartijnVdS> I remember them making a big thing of how it could "blit"
<ali1234> how what could blit?
<MartijnVdS> Win9x
<MartijnVdS> That and Intel "Indeo" video codecs
<ali1234> well windows 95 had "graphics accelerators" which were video cards with accelerated 2d copies
<ali1234> which is what blitting really is
<MartijnVdS> I know, lots of computer magazines of the time went to great lengths to explain blitting in great detail for MONTHS leading up to the release
 * MartijnVdS was 13-14ish, an impressionable age ;)
<popey> i thought compiz did damage now so we don't redraw every frame
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/unity/regionalDamage/+merge/112283
<ali1234> that's at window level
<ali1234> isn't it?
<ali1234> so the texture buffer don't get updated every frame, but it still redraws the whole screen if any of the textures changed
<ali1234> but redrawing the whole screen isn't a problem for the gpu
<ali1234> it's texture passing that is slow
<ali1234> this is why glxgears can redraw itself at 5000 fps into a texture, even though the display isn't even updating at all
<MartijnVdS> so.. we need faster blitting? :P
<ali1234> meh
<ali1234> blitting is already fast
<ali1234> it's just useless for effects
<MartijnVdS> so.. faster shaders?
<ali1234> no, shaders are not used
<ali1234> what we need is faster bus between GPU and CPU memory
<MartijnVdS> So shared video ram/main ram is a good thing?
<ali1234> depends how quickly you can copy between them
<ali1234> integrated graphics do seem to do better at running compiz
<ali1234> what really really need is graphics drivers that don't completely suck
<dwatkins> hooray, I finally have a PC fast enough to do gaming on, time to install Ubuntu and steam...
<penguin42> dwatkins: xmas present to yourself?
<dwatkins> penguin42: yep, a friend was selling a core2quad-based machine off as he's recently replaced it
<penguin42> dwatkins: Cool; now if you have any cash spare, go buy yourself an SSD, they make a machine fly
<penguin42> single best thing I've bought in years
<dwatkins> penguin42: yeah, that's next on the list, perhaps around springtime ;)
<penguin42> cool; I think mine was only about £70 for 128GB
<dwatkins> nice
<solarcloud_3scrn> i just got outta bed o/
<penguin42> solarcloud_3scrn: Yeh, I only got out of bed just before midday
<solarcloud_3scrn> penguin42,   coffee main adgenda so far ..
<daubers> o/
<solarcloud_3scrn> Not sure if anyone isinto 'alternative worship' but here it is ::: http://goo.gl/DQYT0
<dwatkins> paying homage to Scroobius Pip?
<solarcloud_3scrn> Scroobius Pip? is that a christmas carole thingy ?
<dwatkins> No, it sounded like who was playing when I tuned-in
<dwatkins> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_Gh8TWpQE8
<dwatkins> note: some swearing on that video
<solarcloud_3scrn> dwatkins, Oh it's the guy from Landon.
<dwatkins> Laaandan
<solarcloud_3scrn> Only thing I know about there : is stay away from the Blackwall Tunnel ;)
<dwatkins> I used to travel there quite a lot, now I live 500 miles north of it, and I don't miss London.
<solarcloud_3scrn> I lived there for 2 weeks in the 90's .. just seemed too big for me.
<penguin42> has only been down there a hand full of times, I kind of like it; lots of museums and lots of green space in the centre
<solarcloud_3scrn> Anyone see Mark'sphilosophcal rant on Yutube recently (45 mins) ? ?
<dwatkins> penguin42: I live in Edinburgh now, it's kinda like that but more awesome ;)
<dwatkins> solarcloud_3scrn: Mark Thomas?
<solarcloud_3scrn> Mshuttleworth
<penguin42> dwatkins: Hmm not crossed the boarder, I should do sometime, I guess it's no further to edinburgh from Manc than to London
<dwatkins> must be quite a rant at 45 minutes
<dwatkins> penguin42: as I imagine you've seen from pictures, Edinburgh looks fantastic - loads of lovely architecture, parks and volcanic features
<solarcloud_3scrn> must be nice music..
<penguin42> hmm takes a bit longer to get to .ed from Manc than to get to London
<dwatkins> I blame the A720
<dwatkins> There's motorway to Glasgow, you can cut across from there, but there's no really direct route to Edinburgh.
<solarcloud_3scrn> penguin42, Funny you say .ed for Edinburgh  .. I wonder what the TLCDomain will be for Scotland after 2015 ?  .sco ?
<dwatkins> If Scotland becomes independant, I shall be very surprised.
<solarcloud_3scrn> me too.
<dwatkins> I could be wrong, but I just don't see it having enough industry to be self-sufficient.
<dwatkins> The oil won't exactly last long, and that's assuming an independent Scotland gets rights to it
<solarcloud_3scrn> I think the Oil is the arguement ... after that It's tidal I guess.
<dwatkins> yeah, there's tourism (i.e. golf and hotels) too, and I'm part of what is commonly known as 'Silicon Glen' here.
<dwatkins> Kinda like Silicon Valley, but north of Hadrian's Wall ;)
<solarcloud_3scrn> I guess when people see the 'wave technology' in their own back yard with indicators saying how many houses it is helping along, then they will believe. But until then, it's just another Scottish dure attitude IMHO.
<cocoa117> i have speical LVM PV which is striped mapping, I have one single LV created on top of it, and it only used half of the space. How do i use rest of space from this stripped PV not other space from other PV in the VG?
<solarcloud_3scrn> I think it was said best in 2007 when they were talking about Scottish TV .. the over-riding remark was "Yeah, but we don't *see* ourselves"  .. anyway I'll stop with this offyopic stuff now.
<penguin42> dwatkins: Oil, Whisky, Shortbread - what else do you need?
<solarcloud_3scrn> penguin42, Porridge , definately porridge.
<penguin42> oh yeh
<penguin42> I don't know, the scots have some good universities up there as well
<Seeker`> directhex: so I can choose between stuttery video or unity?
<ali1234> stuttery video or no unity, you mean
<ali1234> seems like an easy decision to me :)
<penguin42> cocoa117: Sorry, can you just describe your stack again?
<penguin42> ali1234: Does unity have the option to turn compositing off for certain windows; in KDE you can blacklist certain things that don't play well
<ali1234> you can disabling compositing on fullscreen windows
<bigcalm> Good afternoon peeps :)
<cocoa117> penguin42, i was wonder if there is way to have LV expended only on striped PV, where it was originally created on.
<dwatkins> penguin42: heh, how about industries that bring in money all year round and aren't limited by a diminishing natural resource ;)
<cocoa117> penguin42, there are free space available from other PV within the VG as well, which i don't want to use for this particular LV
<solarcloud_3scrn> I'm just brainwashing myself with RevolutionOS on youtube .... again.
<penguin42> cocoa117: OK, so you've got a LV on a VG and there are multiple PVs backing the VG?
<cocoa117> penguin42, that's correct. in fact there is one PV is created on SoftRAID, and other PV created on striped two hard disks
<cocoa117> both SoftRAID and striped PVs have free space
<penguin42> cocoa117: I think you can
<cocoa117> and the LV is created using sudo lvcreate -i2 -I64 --size 456G -n nonprotection system
<cocoa117> so this nonprotection LV is created originally on strip only
<penguin42> cocoa117: Yeh if you look at lvextend you can specify the physical path
<cocoa117> oh, ok
<daftykins> anyone had any experience with any of the little two bay NAS's on the market?
<cocoa117> penguin42, found it, thanx
<sci> zzzzzzz
<penguin42> so is anyone still using G+ communities a week on - I haven't checked them in the week, and only checked it for a second or two today
<popey> yes
<popey> but I'm a moderator of one
<Azelphur> anyone got any cheap suggestions on how I might hook a doorbell up to a computer?
<daftykins> Azelphur: i want you to leave your desk this Christmas, no excuses! :)
<Azelphur> nevar
<daftykins> right people, intervention!
<Azelphur> daftykins: technically, I left my desk already
<Azelphur> I moved house, and didn't take my desk with me
<daftykins> :O!
<daftykins> did you upgrade?
<Azelphur> in the process of upgrading
<Azelphur> for now I had to improvise, https://www.dropbox.com/s/ai1i3cdyxeo0bpb/2012-12-06%2005.44.07.jpg?m
<popey> we have those battery powered doorbells
<popey> so you can walk outside in the garden and still hear it
<Azelphur> yea, problem with me is that I spend most of my day at my desk, wearing noise cancelling headphones listening to music
<Azelphur> chance of hearing doorbell, 0 xD
<daftykins> Azelphur: lol right in the kitchen, my god you never have to leave!
<Azelphur> daftykins: I know right, it's so awesome, last night I cooked dinner just by chair spinning
<Azelphur> certainly has perks
<daftykins> LMAO
<daftykins> has the downside of ambient heat though i guess
<Azelphur> *shrug*
<daftykins> i'm gonna have a whole separate 'bedroom' to turn into my 'office' style room when i move into my new place
<Azelphur> daftykins: that's what I have in this palce
<Azelphur> :D
<Azelphur> place*
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> well
<daftykins> kitchen doesn't really count surely? :>
<daftykins> oh wait i get you
<daftykins> that's temp
<Azelphur> it's a 2 bedroom but I am paying almost the same price as a 1 bedroom
<daftykins> cool
<Azelphur> 1 bed: £390-420/mo, my place, £460/mo
<daftykins> ah-har
<Azelphur> can't knock that as a price xD
<daftykins> in Guernsey it's about twice that :>
<Azelphur> hehe
<daftykins> though i'm buying thankfully
<Azelphur> yea, this isn't the greatest of areas at all
<Azelphur> although I live next door to my brother, which is cool
<Azelphur> been really handy having him next door helping me get set up
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> my mates an electrician, he says he'll do any work for free for me :O
<Azelphur> :O nice
<daftykins> which is handy 'cause the new place has one of those ancient porcelain and fuse wire style boxes
<daftykins> which are super tedious :D
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> I've got a friend who is sorting out my desk, he does property in London so he's gonna get his carpenter to sort it out for me
<Azelphur> the new desk is going to be...room sized
<daftykins> i helped him out with some wireless access point + router comedy the other day so it's all about the exchange favours \o/
<Azelphur> :D
<penguin42> daftykins: Presumably the easy bit is for him to rip it out and put something from the last century in
<daftykins> ah nice
<daftykins> penguin42: indeed :) i had to do the same when i was in Portsmouth as that was the same affair
<daftykins> had to be upgraded when an electric shower died
<Azelphur> daftykins: basically going C shaped desk, 10 ft by 7 ft, 3 ft deep xD
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> what'll it be made of, do you know?
<Azelphur> not sure, I am expecting hardwood, pine or oak, but I will mostly leave it up to the carpenter
<daftykins> arr
<Azelphur> I don't know what I'm doing in that department, so I'm just saying what size/shape I want and letting him work out the rest
<daftykins> i've got this 800mm deep 'project' desk i got for £25 at a business bankruptcy auction
<Azelphur> nice
<daftykins> should have a snap somewhere
<daftykins> hrmm
<Azelphur> http://i.imgur.com/0TBfU.jpg is the kind of thing I'm aiming to have built
<daftykins> new place is in the centre of the town here though, on a super narrow not-even-road, so everything will have to be carried in from at least 100m away >_<
<daftykins> haha
<Azelphur> ouch
<daftykins> my parents don't even have cars big enough anymore O_O
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> if your in need of a TV there's a good cheap one going on ebuyer right now
<Azelphur> £400 for 55", I bought one for my place
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> wowzer
<penguin42> Azelphur: Oh is that the Furrion?
<daftykins> well i've got a 6 year old 40" Sony, it'll have to do for now
<Azelphur> penguin42: yea
<Azelphur> looks like it's out of stock now
<penguin42> Azelphur: What's it like; I assumed at that price it would be junk - and my wall isn't big enough :-(
<daftykins> i'd love to blow 1.5k on a 55" samsung E8000 but i'm gonna be poor with the house buying so i have to give up on frivolousness :D
<Azelphur> penguin42: no idea, hasn't arrived yet only ordered it yesterday
<penguin42> ah
<penguin42> daftykins: but think how insignificant another 1.5k would be on top of the rest of the house bill....
<penguin42> Azelphur: Ah, do keep us informed
<Azelphur> penguin42: willco {_
<Azelphur> :)*
<daftykins> penguin42: hehe, true, but i don't really have much income
<solarcloud_3scrn> Man walks into shop and asks for four candles ; walks out with handles for forks = that's British comedy :)
<daftykins> the two Ronnies :D
<penguin42> on youtube :-)
<penguin42> solarcloud_3scrn: I've always regarded it as a shame that unix uses pid's rather than fork handles
<daftykins> Azelphur: is it out of stock now per chance? see nowt under the 55" section
<Azelphur> daftykins: yea, out of stock :(
<Azelphur> they had 24 left when I bought mine yesterday, gone quick
<daftykins> cor!
<daftykins> just seen a cheaper model samsung, looking up the difference out of curiosity now :D
<Azelphur> haha
<daftykins> though i really need to learn to want what i have rather than want new things, as the old adage goes ;)
<Azelphur> samsung 55"? £1200 probably
<daftykins> yeah that's the low model
<daftykins> also that's in mainlander tax
<Azelphur> hehe
<daftykins> actually you're right, £1400 with ofc
<daftykins> that's the mid-range actually, '6800'
<daftykins> sounds like graphics cards of yesteryear
<daftykins> i don't even have to worry about HDMI count now as i have a lovely onkyo AV receiver :D
<Azelphur> hehe
<daftykins> even does 3D passthrough, not that i care about 3D XD
<daftykins> ah, don't you just love manufacturer's proprietary terminology?
<daftykins> top end 8000 series compared with the 6800:
<daftykins> Ultra Clear Panel | Yes | No |
<penguin42> it would be interesting to try 3d from a computer
<daftykins> mmm
<marsilainen_> I should be ordering xmas presents right now - but instead I find myself ordering computer bits for upgrades I want to do on my week off between xmas & new year :/
<daftykins> my little nvidia ion HTPC has a BD drive, nothing else i own does though
<daftykins> marsilainen_: hehe, sort yourself then sort the others ;)
<marsilainen_> yeah, I'm sure that is the wrong way round somehow :/
<daftykins> i'd have to do it the other way myself, only way to get me to do something is make deals with myself :D
<marsilainen_> xmas is the time for... upgrading disk capacity
<penguin42> daftykins: Anyway, if you want 3d you want one of these surely http://www.johnlewis.com/231549250/Product.aspx
<Azelphur> daubers: how much did your XMPP doorbell cost to build?
<daftykins> oh dear lord
<daftykins> only 7k XD
<penguin42> daftykins: Yeh :-)
<Azelphur> I did good at £400
<penguin42> daftykins: it is 4khd and glasses-free 3d
<Azelphur> if you want me to find another cheap tv I can do
 * Azelphur is pro at finding things
<daftykins> penguin42: ah i saw the glasses free but not 4k :>
<Azelphur> there's lots of cheap 40-46 inchers floating around for the 200-300 mark if you know where to look :P
<penguin42> Azelphur: I don't even think you have to no where to look for cheap 40 at that type of price
 * Azelphur shrugs
<daftykins> sure gets cheaper looking at 46" vs. 55
<penguin42> Azelphur: The 46,55" ones though are harder to find cheap
<Azelphur> hehe
<daftykins> i'm gonna be a lot further from the TV in the new place, seating wise
<daftykins> a friend was saying just last night that it makes gaming harder :>
<Seeker`> what? 3D?
<directhex> nah, 3d is great for games. mostly. prince of persia sucks with it - too many sweeping cameras, combined with a crummy port
<Seeker`> main problem with 3d games is that you don't have everything in focus, so you can't see the HUD / UI properly
<daftykins> Seeker`: nah when you're used to your TV at a certain distance, then you change to further away
<Seeker`> daftykins: ah, yes. Need a bigger TV to compensate,
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> indeedy
<directhex> which 3d games do i have? hm...
<directhex> sands of time trilogy, gears of war 3, assassin's creed revelations, AC3, wipeout ps3, and various other ps2 classic downloads - ratchet & clank and sly cooper
<directhex> oh, and de blob 2
<Seeker`> just went for a drive for the first time in 2.5 years :D
<Seeker`> was fun
<MartijnVdS> Seeker`: no casualties?
<Seeker`> nope
<MartijnVdS> \o/
<bigcalm> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<bigcalm> !ding
<lubotu3> dong
<daftykins> howdy neighbour
<solarcloud> I have a small problem .. i have installed Ubuntu 12.10  and I'm trying to get my 3 screen Nvidia Quaddro NVS450 graphics card to pick up the 3 screens .. how do I do this ?
<AlanBell> well with nvidia you have the choice of the free driver which probably works in a sane way, or the proprietary driver that you poke with the special nvidia settings tool
<solarcloud> Thanks AlanBell , for a second I thought everyone was watching Calendar Girls or something.. Yes I don't mind which one/driver I use .. just want to get it going .. I'm on the propietory (tested) driver at moment, but not sure why I'm only on the one screen ? How to proceed ... not sure ?
<solarcloud> .. ah yes I have found the settings tool .. I think we've done it !
<solarcloud> AlanBell, I'l PM you...
<solarcloud> AlanBell, I'll PM you...
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> well I won't be much help
<AlanBell> I don't have any nvidea machines any more
<solarcloud> AlanBell, I've PM'd you..
<solarcloud> AlanBell, Thanx all  the same ... I try to screen shot it for others if I can ..
<daftykins> solarcloud: the nvidia-settings tool? yeah we're pretty familiar with it
<daftykins> do you need help getting the second screen running or have you done it?
<solarcloud> daftykins, Yes I do (and i have 3 screens .. ) sorry just playing open Arena :)
<daftykins> np :)
<solarcloud> ok I'm free now ..
<daftykins> oh right
<solarcloud> daftykins, how should i proceed ?
<daftykins> so usually you can only change settings permanently by running the nvidia-settings program with sudo
<solarcloud> ok .. but I'm a bit of a n00b ... hangon .. I'm chatting on the Win7 PC .. how do i do that ?
<daftykins> well you can test things to start with
<solarcloud> cant i use the grapohical screen ?
<solarcloud> i've tried detecting screens etc..
<solarcloud> the other one's did turn on , but just blank screens ..
<solarcloud> what driver should i go with /
<solarcloud> what driver should i go with ??
<daftykins> solarcloud: yeah if you've opened nvidia-settings
<daftykins> you need to enable 'twinview' somewhere around there
<solarcloud> done that :)
<daftykins> it should give you more screens on the monitor/display tab now
<solarcloud> yes it does ..
<solarcloud> twinview enabled.
<daftykins> so then it should just be a case of fiddling with saying 'extend my desktop' or similar
<solarcloud> must say, thank-you for all the help :)
<daftykins> well, you see this might only work once
<solarcloud> looking..
<daftykins> if you reboot that PC, it'll probably change back to just one screen
<daftykins> you see where it says "save to xorg.conf file" or similar?
<solarcloud> yes
<daftykins> if you hit save now, it'd probably fail
<solarcloud> ok .. so..
<daftykins> because it needs root permissions (do you know what root is?)
<solarcloud> kinda .. alittle  .. sudo in front.
<daftykins> so basically you need to repeat the same settings, but instead, to run nvidia-settings you need to run it as root
<solarcloud> oh ok..
<daftykins> yep, although because it's a graphical (GUI) prog it's gksudo
<daftykins> so i'm not sure what version you're running
<solarcloud> 12.10
<daftykins> but alt+f2 usually runs a 'run' dialogue box
<daftykins> so you can hit that and type in "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<daftykins> and it'll run it as root, sorta
<daftykins> is that working?
<daftykins> i don't 100% know if alt+f2 at the desktop actually does run that 'run' dialogue anymore... i've not used quantal
<solarcloud> yes .. same screen (but guess it's rootnow ?)
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> so repeat the same settings that made it show a desktop on all 3 screens
<solarcloud> do cancel the other one ?
<daftykins> yep
<solarcloud> k .. hangon...
<daftykins> and hitting save to update xorg.conf should work fine
<solarcloud> hangon .. so I've enabled twin view on other screens .. do i save now .. if so where /
<solarcloud> ?
<solarcloud> is it "Apply" ?
<daftykins> apply just does it once i'm pretty sure
<daftykins> there should be a save to xorg.conf in there too, hrmm
<solarcloud> hangon...
<daftykins> http://ourcraft.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/nvidia-settings.png
<daftykins> y'see like there, bottom right above quit
<solarcloud> got it .. where do i save the file to ?
<daftykins> it should automatically say /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<solarcloud> ok
<solarcloud> it doesn't , but i have found the X11 folder, but no xorg.conf .. any ideas ?
<daftykins> typically there isn't one, but you can create one
<solarcloud> oh ok .. sorry.
<daftykins> then it should work fine on restarts
<daftykins> nah that's ok, you don't know these things, they change all the time
<solarcloud> ok .. done that (not sure wjhat I've done ... ) .. do I restart now or just log-out ?
<daftykins> full restart to test it yeah
<solarcloud> ... ok final Qu.  Is there anything else before restarting ... ?
<daftykins> nope, saved and quit
<solarcloud> k .. give us a mo. (not a monkey !)
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> hopefully not month either ;)
<solarcloud> .. ok i have the same screen with two 'grey' screens on either side .. (??)
<solarcloud> daftykins, .. not a month, no .. see above.
<daftykins> solarcloud: yeah just joking :)
<solarcloud> daftykins,  As I said , .. ok i have the same screen with two 'grey' screens on either side .. (??)
<solarcloud> do i need to enable anything else ?
 * solarcloud puts on the kettle & listens to his BobMarley :)
<daftykins> solarcloud: so it booted up without the other two? but you did get all 3 working just a moment ago?
<solarcloud> no
<solarcloud> .. it booted with other 2 being grey screens.
<solarcloud> do i have tro load the xorg.config file or anything ?
<solarcloud> ** do i have to ...
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> tell you what
<daftykins> if you open nvidia-settings now, do they all turn on?
<solarcloud> does it have a giraffe in it ?
 * solarcloud is  being silly .. hangfon..
<solarcloud> nothing so far .. do i need to change anything specific to thevother screen settings ?
<solarcloud> **the other ..
<solarcloud> daftykins, It is getting late .. are you OK with this ?
<daftykins> i think i might become useless very shortly!
<daftykins> uhh
<solarcloud> Aww .. please keep going .. you are my 'only hope' P.Leia  !!
<daftykins> lets see
<solarcloud> we could leave iut till tomorrow .. there's no rush my side
<daftykins> okie dokie
<daftykins> i started googling nvidia and quantic
<daftykins> the ver of ubuntu you have, but i think it's just too new for me to be right now :(
<daftykins> sorry i wasted your time
<solarcloud> ok .. do youi know anyone else who can help ?
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-09
<azzid> hi!
<azzid> need help with my ath wifi card, it is not being detected on 13.04, here's some data http://pastebin.com/eU49VCFD
<MooDoo> morning all
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: morning!
<MooDoo> how are you MartijnVdS ?
<MartijnVdS> a bit annoyed, my VPS was rebooted without notification 4 hours ago
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: host issue or vps?
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: I'm guessing it's Bytemark/BigV, but there's nothing on their "Outages" forum
<MooDoo> :(
<MartijnVdS> oh well, if it's up now
<mapps> hey
<MooDoo> hello mapps
<mapps> morning MooDoo  :)
<mapps> early eh
<MooDoo> mapps: yup, been at work almost an hour already
<mapps> aha
<mapps> early
<mapps> 6am start?
<mapps> ah no 7am
<mapps> sorry i didnt know the time
<mapps> :D
<MooDoo> hehe yeah 7, means I finish at 3:30 :D
<mapps> yes
<mapps> early
<mapps> whats your job?
<MooDoo> support team leader for an ISP....
<MooDoo> you?
<mapps> i work for a big bookmaker..the biggest probably
<mapps> in the trading dept
<MooDoo> cool :D
<mapps> i have no interest in working in thwir support/dev/tech teams
<mapps> its all windows based
<mapps> *snore*
<mapps> iis...asp..etc
<mapps> yawn
<MooDoo> lol :) just doing my certification in windows 2012 :)
<mapps> urgh
<MooDoo> hehe
<mapps> because work make u?:D
<diddledan> windows FTWTF
<MooDoo> lol no by choice...
<mapps> oh
<mapps> you a windows guy?:(
<mapps> FTW - tf?
<mapps> whats tf
<diddledan> WTF
<MooDoo> mapps: both really, doing windows certification is good for my career progression
<mapps> oh
<mapps> oops diddledan
<mapps> lol
<mapps> is this a big isp or small local?
<MooDoo> big
<MooDoo> imo :)
<mapps> nice
<popey> hmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544714/ through http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544725/ are pastebins of smartctl -a on each disk in my server. Some of them don't look well.
<MartijnVdS> popey: did you do a smartctl -t long first?
<popey> no
<MartijnVdS> popey: that might help determine if there's a problem
<MartijnVdS> (and the seriousness of it)
<popey> i have a feeling it may be the controller or enclosure
<popey> given multiple drives failing in the same way
<MartijnVdS> could it be the PSU not being able to cope with that many disks at once?
<popey> it has 8 bays, it should
<MartijnVdS> popey: can't hurt to measure the 12V/5V voltages though :)
<popey> well, test started, will take until lhtime
<dwatkins> Just be careful measuring voltages that you don't slip and ruin an expensive piece of kit, like I did the other day...
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: ah yes, important
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544696/ is why I'm checking them
<popey> all the errors are on ata1 which is the bottom half of the array
<MartijnVdS> popey: { Once you get errors like this }
<MartijnVdS> popey: { Start Making Backups }
<popey> it is my backups
<popey> might take the whole array apart and see if there's any loose / dodgy connections
<knightwise> mornin all
<MooDoo> morning kni`
<MooDoo> darn wrong keys
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: `echo morning knightwise` ? :)
<MooDoo> that's the one ;)
<knightwise> haha
<MooDoo> 10 print Morning knightwise 20 goto 10 :)
<knightwise> ooooooh :)
<knightwise> moody are we ?
<MooDoo> knightwise: not at all, crappy attempt at humour :D
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: nah, he's moo doo
<knightwise> :)
<MartijnVdS> Ik ben webdesigner en zit met een probleem. Ik heb een heel vervelend ex-vriendje die regelmatig in het hackerscircuit te vinden is. Hij vindt het de laatste paar maanden leuk om elke dag mijn domein of IP-adres op allerlei blacklists te zetten, waardoor ik geen van mijn klanten kan mailen. Ik kan dat wel oplossen maar dan moet ik elke dag weer met die zwartelijstbeheerders overleggen, maar het kost me behoorlijk veel klanten en veel frustratie
<MartijnVdS> Dit is een hele moeilijke. Juridisch zou er wel wat aan te doen zijn: dit riekt voor mij naar stalking – structureel iemand lastigvallen. Ook kun je het gooien op een oneerlijke handelspraktijk, of gewoon op de maatschappelijke zorgvuldigheid – dit moet niet mogen, dus mag het niet. Het grote punt zal zijn dat er bewijs moet komen dat hij het is. En hoewel het voor de hand ligt, is er echt meer nodig dan “wie behalve hij zou dat doen”. 
<MartijnVdS> Sorry, that was me mis-using a mouse
<MartijnVdS> http://blog.iusmentis.com/2013/12/09/wat-doe-je-tegen-een-zwartelijstmanipulerende-stalker/ for the interested :)
<MooDoo> ok wheres the google translate option
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: it's part of chrome
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: is it?
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: my Chrome offers to translate when I go to a site in an unknown (to me) language
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: yeah mines not working for some reason
<Azelphur> well, the mic sensor in my edimax ip camera is just a little sensitive...I put it by the front door so I could hear the postie arriving. It can hear me typing on the other side of the apartment, through a closed door.
<Myrtti> does anyone know a good IRCnet server that's reachable from UK?
<diddledan> surely they're all reachable from the uk?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: nah, lots of ircnet ops only allow connections from their own country, because of ddos risk
<mapps> MooDoo,  uk isp?
<MartijnVdS> somehow ircnet is a ddos magnet
<dwatkins> diddledan: I assume Myrtti  means http://www.ircnet.org/
<DJones> Myrtti: Don't know if this helps, old information but may still be working, under the 21st March posting http://www.ircnet.org/news.html
<Myrtti> I'm using atwinternet one right now but it's cycling all the time
<MartijnVdS> DJones: the hostname resolves..
<MartijnVdS> on v4 and v6
<diplo> Morning all
<knightwise> hey diplo
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning
<knightwise> hey bigcalm
<knightwise> hmm.. need to figure out what is wrong with my Doggcatcher installation on Android. Doesn't seem to want to auto download any shows
 * knightwise gets annoyed when technology fails him
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: I've switched to Podkicker Prop
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: s/p$//
 * Myrtti looks at her DoggCatcher
<Myrtti> mine works disgustingly well
<knightwise> podkicker ?
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: pro
<Myrtti> I can't wait for AntennaPod to mature a bit more though
<Myrtti> I'll switch over screaming when it is a bit more ready
<knightwise> I'll give it a try
<knightwise> There is of course always Gpodder and Botsync
<knightwise> but thats a bit too manual for my taste
<SuperMatt> morning peeps
<Myrtti> knightwise: antennapod syncs with gpodder.net
<Myrtti> but as I said, it needs to mature a bit more
<MooDoo> morning SuperMatt
<SuperMatt> still no news :(
<DJones> Anybody with an N7 (2013) model able to recommend a case with bluetooth keyboard where the case isn't too bulky with the keyboard in it and the keyboard can be removed, I'm looking for one that will be fairly light & not too awkward to hold for somebody who has severe arthritus in the hands/wrists
<DJones> Currently looking at this http://www.amazon.co.uk/GreatShield-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Function/dp/B00ENKTFEK/ref=sr_1_37?ie=UTF8&qid=1386581569&sr=8-37&keywords=nexus+7+2013+case+keyboard but not sure about how easy it is to removbe the keyboard to make it lighter to hold just for reading
<Myrtti> DJones: any specific reason why it has to be a case + keyboard?
<DJones> Myrtti: Preferably so that they can be kept together without having to carry two things around, its for my mother in law who's in a wheelchair or uses a walking frame, so carrying multiple things can be difficult, specially as one hand will almost always have a cup of tea in it
<foobarry> askubunt.com down :(
<popey> works for me
<Laney> you might want to spell it right
<Laney> it works
<Laney> :P
<popey> but then I used the right url
<foobarry> works now :P
<foobarry> unrelted to typos
<Myrtti> DJones: there's a few aluminium ones where the keyboard and tablet are totally separate but the keyboard acts as a case for the tablet
<DJones> Myrtti: Thanks, I'll have a look for those
<Myrtti> tempted to get one myself but they've got american layouts
<Myrtti> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aluminum-Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Google/dp/B00AE3T5F4/
<Myrtti> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Google-Tablet/dp/B009SL3WS4
<Myrtti> mind you I don't have a 2013 nexus or a keyboard, but those do look nice
<foobarry> that moment when you're using unity and hit super+1,2,3,4,5,6 instead of alt-1,2,3,4,5,6 to quickly flick through irssi chans
<MooDoo> irssi o/
<popey> \o/ irssi
<foobarry> bombarded with pidgin, picasa, chrome,...agh
<Myrtti> DJones: you know, I might actually buy one for D as a christmas present.
<foobarry> lock-picking kits are plentiful on amazon :-|
<DJones> Myrtti: They look good, but I don't think they'd work, because her hand problems, she can be prone to drop things, and with it not being an 'all surrounding' case, I think the two pieces could come apart in the fall to the ground
<foobarry> also: "A set of 6 Fire brigade master keys as used for communal doors, entrances, barriers, padlocks, utility cupboards etc Commonly known as FB Keys. Fire Brigade keys are used on access points where the Fire Brigade may need to gain access in an emergenc"
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<SuperMatt> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning SuperMatt
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: had your phone call yet?
<SuperMatt> nooooooo :(
<DJones> Myrtti: Eventually gave up & got one with a seperate case & seperate keyboard that looks to velcro on if you want use as a mini laptop, decided that convinience would make up for carrying two things
<SuperMatt> heh, I'm doing what I did at my last place: new person joins, I hand in my notice that day
<SuperMatt> last time though, the new person was my new manager
<SuperMatt> first thing I said was "Hi, I'm Matthew, uhm, here's my notice, sorry."
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: "It's not you, it's me"
<SuperMatt> turned out she was a bad manager so I would have quit anyway
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: you handing in your notice?
<SuperMatt> not yet I'm not
<DJones> Somebody remind me about 7pm tonight, put spare medication in pocket in case I forget to take them in the morning
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: was going to say lol
<MartijnVdS> DJones: add it to your google calendar? :)
<MartijnVdS> DJones: rememberthemilk?
<brobostigon> astrid?
<foobarry> rememberthepills
<popey> wifey has an app on her iphone which reminds her to take pills
<MartijnVdS> popey: that sounds very useful!
<MartijnVdS> (I don't have to take any, but I'd certainly use an app like that if I had to)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Morning all.
<MooDoo> morning TheOpenSourcerer
 * TheOpenSourcerer is rather tired after an extended weekend of fun and frivolity
<popey> :D
 * popey is updating his desktop to trusty
<MartijnVdS> \o/ trusty
<MartijnVdS> any problems so far?
<TheOpenSourcerer> I won our golf society on Friday :-) Have won it the most times in the group.
<MartijnVdS> <- considering upgrading
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: there should be no problems at all, otherwise the name is false advertising
<TheOpenSourcerer> Had a great lunch on Saturday at The Grosvenor House Hotel - private dining ;-) Oooodles of champagne and Chateaux Neuf
<bigcalm> TheOpenSourcerer: has your SGS3 got the new update yet? I'm still waiting
<TheOpenSourcerer> Had family over for Sunday lunch yesterday.
<MooDoo> nice
<TheOpenSourcerer> bigcalm: Yes - I got it this morning.
<bigcalm> Yay
<TheOpenSourcerer> It's installed - not really used it yet
<MooDoo> we put our christmas tree up yesterday, I took a pic and uploaded it to g+ i love their auto-awesome feature
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: it's all sparkly!
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: i know, cool eh :)
 * bigcalm puts his phone down
<TheOpenSourcerer> We bought our tree yesterday too. It's up but not decorated yet. Had the fun of trying to get a string of lights that worked... Failed so will be getting some new ones today
 * Laney will go out at lunch to get one
<Laney> first christmas tree, feeling grown up
<TheOpenSourcerer> Ahh
<MartijnVdS> 10 lights$ = "on"
<MartijnVdS> 20 print lights$
<Laney> need to get decorations too
<knightwise> We have some nice Dr Who ornaments in our tree,
<MooDoo> knightwise: we have lots of penguins :D
<popey> we bought two new sets of lights then came home and found the broken ones actually worked
<popey> so we have way more lights up this year than normal
<TheOpenSourcerer> ha
<MartijnVdS> popey: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvwd13F_1Gs ?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Anyone used http://www.vagrantup.com/ before?
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: we use it at work
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: it + chef = Wonder of the Modern World
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: what do you want to know? :)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Not much - just if anyone had used it and didn't think it was rubbish ;-)
<popey> ☻
<TheOpenSourcerer> I was reading this MartijnVdS http://castlefranksystems.com/2013/12/05/instant-openerp-using-vagrant/
<MartijnVdS> well, the part where it requires virtualbox can be a bit annoying (virtualbox + suspend is a bit meh)
<MartijnVdS> you CAN configure it to use kvm/libvirt though
<diplo> Mentioned Vagrant a few times in LXF recently
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Anti-Corruption Day! :-D
<directhex> that seems one-sided
<directhex> i will represent the pro-corruption side.
<dogmatic69> What bribes were paid to have this day made into anti-corruption day?
<MooDoo> dogmatic69: pay me a fiver and i'll tell you
<DJones> MooDoo: Thats not being bribed, thats just payment for services rendered
<MooDoo> DJones: rats...
<DJones> To me bribery is more pay me this or I'll tell the world your guilty secret
<MooDoo> DJones: give me a fiver or i'll tell everyone your exploits with chickens, marmite and your almost fanatical dedication to the pope ;)
<MartijnVdS> or "Here's some money, put me in the front of the queue"
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: Poor Alan 8-)
<MooDoo> lol
<DJones> MooDoo: Thats nasty, I'm glad you've got me mixed up with somebody else because marmite is vile
<dutchie> hmm
<MooDoo> DJones: yup.....bovril ftw!
<dutchie> a 644 file in a 750 directory should be readable right?
<popey> \o/ marmite
<DJones> MooDoo: Vegemite ++++
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: if you're the owner or in the group, yes
<dutchie> the process i want isn't :(
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: if you're "other" the directory needs o+x (751)
<dutchie> even if i know the path already?
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: yeah, +x won't allow directory listing, but it will allow traversing
<MartijnVdS> dutchie: see chmod manpage
<dutchie> ah yes
<diplo> what twitter client do you guys use on your machines ?
<diplo> Got Birdie but not really liking it
<foobarry> chrome
<SuperMatt> I just use the websie
<SuperMatt> +t
<diplo> I've debated that, just do a lot of web dev so I constantly switch.. see if i can get it to size into a screen better
<SuperMatt> the website is the only client that manages to stay up to date with the api changes :P
<SuperMatt> diplo: I always have a persosnal profile in my browser, and a dev profile, so I can have one browser windows which is me, and one which can be logged in and out 100millionty times and I don't care
<diplo> Keep debating doing that, I may find the time later to actually do it! :)
<davmor2> Morning all
<directhex> hotot
<popey> i use tweetdeck
<popey> tweetdeck.twitter.com specifically in a browser tab. all twitter clients suck in some way or another
<TheOpenSourcerer> hotot FTW!
<diplo> Hotot just won't load for me
<TheOpenSourcerer> diplo: It doesn't start?
<diplo> hah. tried it I don't know how many times and what ever I tried I failed
<diplo> Try first time today and it works
<diplo> At the stage of getting API key/PIN
<diplo> Just sit there for ages, no logs/errors
<dutchie> +1 tweetdeck
<TheOpenSourcerer> I've been on hotot for a good while now since ~12.04 at least.
<diplo> I used tweetdeck years ago, will also try that
<diplo> ta
<DJones> diplo: polly on UBuntu and a web browser on windows
<TheOpenSourcerer> It did break a bit when Twitter changed their API a few months back
<TheOpenSourcerer> But was fixed fairly sharpish.
<diplo> Could be the last time I tried a client
<diplo> Did try upgrading etc, nowt :/
<SuperMatt> ok, so vagrant is much like juju, but for virtualbox
<SuperMatt> it'd be interesting if juju could do virtualbox stuff
<SuperMatt> at least for testing
<diplo> Aren't they working on LXC support ?
<SuperMatt> lxc support is there
<SuperMatt> but some people might like it as a feature
<SuperMatt> for reasons
<diplo> I'd realyl like some hardware to test with, all the stuff I use currently is mine :/
<diplo> My work sucks!
<diplo> really*
<SuperMatt> hopefully if I get this job, I won't have to worry about anything like that any more \o/
<SuperMatt> still waiting on the call D:
<diplo> Good luck!
<SuperMatt> thanks
<SuperMatt> I'm just not looking forward to turning to my boss and letting him know the news
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: lets hope he doesn't read irc or it's logs :p
<SuperMatt> no, he doesn't
<popey> MartijnVdS: how do you view the results of the -t long ?
<TheOpenSourcerer> Bit of lunchtime reading: http://opensource.com/life/13/12/interview-blueshift-sam-beck
<MartijnVdS> popey: smartctl -a shows them
<MartijnVdS> popey: it has a section labeled "SMART Self-test log"
<MartijnVdS> mine says:
<MartijnVdS> # 1  Vendor (0xff)       Completed without error       00%      1436         -
<popey> k
 * Myrtti kicks a website
<Myrtti> work damnit
<popey> Self-test execution status:      (  41)	The self-test routine was interrupted by the host with a hard or soft reset.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545589/
<MartijnVdS> popey: sounds like an error occurred (according to the kernel) during the test, so it reset the drive to try again
<MartijnVdS> popey: if you unmount the disk(s), testing should work better
<MartijnVdS> if the test still fails, you can try a "captive mode" test -- evreything else trying to use the disk will block
<MartijnVdS> and if that fails, it's probably the controller
<MartijnVdS> or backplane
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545599/ restarting
<popey> interestingly, i only have one cable connected to the external array
<popey> friend geek suggests I should have two
<popey> (it has 8 bays and is seen as two controllers - ata1 and ata2 - internal is ata0)
<popey> but I *can* see all the disks
<MartijnVdS> what kind of cable is going to it?
<popey> esata from the pci card
<popey> I am pretty sure I never had two cables connected to it
<popey> but now I'm starting to doubt myself
<popey> tempted to power down, attach second cable and see what happens ☻
<MartijnVdS> oh it has the ports?
<diddledan> popey: you might double your bandwidth or enable multipath
<popey> it has two, yes
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: it could also be "esata out" to daisy-chain?
<diddledan> yeah it could also be to attach a second unit
<MartijnVdS> in that case, attaching it to the PC might not be optimal
<diddledan> would be interesting tho
<diddledan> see how weird you can make thingsd
<diddledan> twiglet zone
<foobarry> cant believe my friends really think they will receive a free £500 adsa voucher
<davmor2> foobarry: what for?
<foobarry> sharing a link on facebook from some nonasda site
<davmor2> hahaha
<MartijnVdS> I always think that the names "asda" and "dfds" were thought up by just randomly mashing keys on a keyboard
<diddledan> foobarry: make a FU package and send it to them "from" the nonasda people
<popey> I was wrong, it does have two cables connected. Tempted to replace one.
<popey> foobarry: yeah, my sister posted it, i replied with "Nope. Scam. " and the link to a hoax-buster site
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: i do all my shopping at qwerty
<popey> http://free500voucher.org/ is the site
<popey> http://free500voucher.org/asda.html
<foobarry> yes.
<foobarry> not clicking it
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: we have "azerty computers" in .nl
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: they're good & usually cheap :)
<davmor2> foobarry: I once got a £100 tesco voucher for spending 30 minutes answering questions on shopping habits.
<foobarry> i would like to do a secret millionaire and set up a site where i give a free ipad for sharing a link
<foobarry> it would break the internet
<foobarry> as all the sensible people would say, thats nonsense, you can't win an ipad for clicking a link
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: but only every {next prime number}th sharer gets one :)
<foobarry> which reminds me, its the airfix advent calendar comp
<diddledan> I'm waiting to see what happens when the counter hits zero
<wil__> hi from italy!
<wil__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545671/
<diddledan> hai2u
<diddledan> haha, the free 500£ asda vouchers are now stocked at -9 remaining
<diddledan> and getting fewer
<diddledan> -21
<diddledan> they really didn't think it through
<foobarry> what is the point, ad views or data harvesting?
<foobarry> nor did the users
<diddledan> 12,874 comments according to the facebook thingy on the page
<DJones> Data harvesting I think & then being able to sell as much info as you've shared to 3rd party advertisers
<popey> no
<popey> it redirects people to do those dodgy surveys
<popey> and affiliate links
<DJones> This is ASDA's warning about the scam "WARNING: Do not respond to Facebook posts and ads doing the rounds just now inviting you to "claim a £500 Asda Christmas voucher". These are nothing to do with us and may be an attempt to capture your personal information. Please share this to make sure your friends are not taken in. Thank you."
<foobarry> christmas carol service at work starts now
<foobarry> bit early for carols
<foobarry> DJones: i've given up trying to educate my facebook friends
<foobarry> you end up being "that guy"
<popey> \o/ no friends
<diddledan> the whois looks interesting
<MooDoo> I want a friend....any one?
<MartijnVdS> isn't that what LUGs are for?
<DJones> foobarry: Me too, I end up letting my wife know, although she's a lot more concious on security than most people
<diddledan> anyone want to start phoning random egyptians in the middle of the night? Registrant Phone:+20.01220142126
<MartijnVdS> Egypt
<DJones> foobarry: A lot of her friends are the typical target market for the scammers though, they see the word 'Free' _click_ and don't notice the next sentence "Emptying of your bank account"
<MartijnVdS> Where's HazRPG when you need him? ;)
<DJones> It could be HazRPG :)
<MartijnVdS> DJones: hmmm. :)
<foobarry> free punch in the face?
<foobarry> whatever happened to hazrpg?
<MooDoo> foobarry: I'll have one of them please, might cheer me up again
 * foobarry sends one via sftp
<MooDoo> thanks
<foobarry> you can get one in any irish pub
<foobarry> upon saying some magic incatation
<DJones> Sounds like Liverpool, although there it'd be a Scouse Kiss
<popey> I am pondering getting Sam some Scalextric for xmas
<foobarry> that was a hard question today
<foobarry> i still have some remnants of my old scalextric set int he loft
<foobarry> thinks its just easier to buy a new set now they have some really cool stuff now
<foobarry> how can you race 4 cars at once with this set? http://www.scalextric.com/shop/sets/digital/c1223-triple-cup/
<foobarry> witchcraft
<foobarry> Scalextric Digital: Released in 2004, Scalextric Digital is compatible with Sport. It allows up to 6 cars on a 2 lane track at one time, with each car fully controllable. This was a feature previously unavailable from Scalextric.
<popey> 200 notes!
<foobarry> yeah, its a digi set
<foobarry> they have regular stuff , i saw one set half price for 50 quid
<popey> i was pondering http://www.scalextric.com/shop/sets/scalextric-start/c1303-scalextric-start-gt-power-set/
<popey> I would imagine the kids being kicked out of the lounge to the play room with that going
<knightwise> aha
<knightwise> i appear to have fixed my download problem with Doggcatcher
<knightwise> I had set the maximum ammount of download too low
<foobarry> http://www.scalextric.com/shop/sale/c1284-scalextric-mclaren-mp4-12c-set/ also looks nice
<foobarry> the start sets have "e with a built in ‘junior’ power setting to help the inexperienced racer to sharpen their race craft."
<foobarry> i can see some dads playing unfair with that...
<popey> hah
<popey> is it all still compatible with eachother (digital apart)?
<popey> so if sam found some parts on ebay it should all fit?
<foobarry> start seems a little bit different
<foobarry> http://www.scalextric.com/shop/scalextric-start/
<foobarry> ption 1: Increase the track length of your Start circuit by over one metre, simply by adding C8527 Scalextric Start Straight Track Extension Pack.
<foobarry> Option 2: Alternatively, incorporate the C8525 Scalextric Start Converter Track Pack and add any track piece from the full Scalextric range to enhance your new Scalextric Start set.
<foobarry> so u miht be better off with a track like one i mentioned above
<foobarry> i think the cars stick to the track a lot better than they did in the 80s
<popey> http://www.scalextric.com/our-ranges-explained/
<popey> "Compatible with standard Scalextric products"
<foobarry> that needs a little asterisk i think
<popey> how so?
<foobarry> because it seems u need to get the special piece of track to connect the more child friendly start pieces to the standard pieces (option 2 ^^)
<directhex> HOW MUCH?
<foobarry> however that allows a whole section to be added
<directhex> http://www.scalextric.com/shop/sets/digital/c1276-scalextric-digital-platinum/
<foobarry> http://www.scalextric.com/_assets/images/cache/shops/productdetailsmain/C8525-Scalextric-Start-ConverterTrack-Pack-Guide(1).jpg
<foobarry> this explains a bit: see the images http://www.scalextric.com/shop/track/straights-and-straight-borders/c8525-scalextric-start-converter-track-pack/
<popey> so i am better off getting standard then
<foobarry> directhex: overtaking and braking? this is for the grown ups !!
<foobarry> i want this set
<foobarry> i also learned that the lambo is a wicked car that all the pro competitors use
<foobarry> i think the expense is also due to the fact u get a "Also included are two Porsche 997 cars, two Lamborghini Gallardo GT cars and two Audi R8 cars"
<MartijnVdS> full-size ones?
<ali1234> there are pro scaletric racers?
<foobarry> for sure
<foobarry> just like pro gamers
<directhex> or pro badgers
<TheOpenSourcerer> popey: Get a starter set with rugged cars.
<foobarry> how old is sam
<popey> 7
<foobarry> i played with big boy scalextric at that age
<foobarry> and beat the adults ..
<TheOpenSourcerer> We got ours a "raleigh" type set and the cars lasted well - longer than the kids enthusiasm for slot car racing ;-)
<popey> i should buy a camera for the kids ㋛ http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/photography-blog/2013/dec/09/videre-pinhole-cardboard-camera-instagram
<TheOpenSourcerer> And if your wife is anything like mine don't let her take the track apart!
<popey> snappage?
<foobarry> my enthusiasm lasted as long as i had competitors
<TheOpenSourcerer> bent connectors
<popey> me and my brother played with it a lot
<TheOpenSourcerer> We did as kids too
<AlanBell> we had loads of standard stuff, got a huge box of it from ebay but it all got given away to cousins in the end
<popey> he had a bfair collection of cars
<TheOpenSourcerer> But then there was not much else then.
<popey> hoop & stick
<TheOpenSourcerer> Gosh you had a hoop too!
<SuperMatt> I'm feeling a little cheated
<gordonjcp> when I was wee, my mates and I tried playing hoop and stick with a tractor tyre
<gordonjcp> I don't recommend it
<SuperMatt> I just realised Bugsy Malone only signs in one of the songs in this whole movie.
<SuperMatt> I wish I had that role rather than be Fizzy. I had to do a bloomin' solo!
<gordonjcp> it's not a fun game, especially not the resounding bollocking you get for letting a tractor tyre run about a mile off down hill and smash a bunch of fences
 * popey sends wifey a mail for approval
<foobarry> purchase order approval process
<foobarry> which set u thinking then?
 * TheOpenSourcerer and the missus went to Hamley's on Saturday morning - bedlam.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Didn't buy much was all a big rip off really.
<SuperMatt> TheOpenSourcerer: bad idea
<SuperMatt> and I could have told you that
<SuperMatt> it's a tourist trap these days
<foobarry> memorable experience for the kids though
<foobarry> i remember when toysrus first opened in the UK, was amazing
<directhex> gods i'm hungry
<TheOpenSourcerer> Some outlaws in America sent us an online Advent Calendar - After being hassled  twice by email (and presumably also email the sender of said calendar) about not having "opened" it yet, Helen tried last night. Minimum requirements: Windows. OSX and Adaobe Air. #fail
<MartijnVdS> Adobe Air still exists?!
<directhex> MartijnVdS, yes!
<TheOpenSourcerer> Apparently so.
<MartijnVdS> I thought they killed it
<directhex> MartijnVdS, air for linux is discontinued though
<TheOpenSourcerer> Air is a bit like Silverlight. Both unloved and not particularly useful.
<directhex> a few good games use air
<directhex> e.g. defender's quest
<dwatkins> some apps do too.
<TheOpenSourcerer> House of commons about to spend 8 hours sayinghow a great a bloke was can't hear it any more.
<directhex> who cares about apps that are not games?
<foobarry> zinio uses it
<dwatkins> I certainly don't on my Windows machine. I play Kerbal Space Program and Homeworld on it.
<dwatkins> Windows is just a toy to me.
<directhex> dwatkins, KSP is on linux though
<dwatkins> directhex: good point, yes
<dwatkins> I play it on Windows because when I started playing I was also uploading a bunch of stuff to Bitcasa at the same time ;)
<foobarry> is it better to add a voice track to a video before or after uploaded to youtubes
<foobarry> thinking about sync issues
<MartijnVdS> after will also cut out any other soundthe video may have
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: before gives you more control
<foobarry> it was a screencast
<foobarry> (no sound)
<MartijnVdS> I'd still add it locally
<MartijnVdS> just to prevent sync issues, like you said
<MartijnVdS> also, it allows you to upload to multiple services
<MartijnVdS> not just youtube
<foobarry> yeah
<lornajane> I had this brilliant idea at the weekend to reinstall my laptop with newest ubuntu, and switch over to gnome
<MartijnVdS> lornajane: gnome, not unity?
<foobarry> so i need to narrate it while playing the video on my screen
<lornajane> MartijnVdS: I guess this is unity?  Whatever happens by default (I'm normally an XFCE user)
<foobarry> and mux it with..?
<MartijnVdS> lornajane: it's probably unity then, with the buttons on the left side etc.?
<lornajane> it seems quite overlay-ish and has icons at the left.  So unity?
<lornajane> cool :)
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: avconv or ffmpeg
<foobarry> ta
<lornajane> so, it is doing something to my menus
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: have you tried elementary yet?
<foobarry> :P
<lornajane> you know how you can press Alt+f to get into a file menu in some applications?  I can't.
<lornajane> I found that there's an Alt+f10 which sort of focuses the menu bars but then I still can't jump into a specfic menu
<ali1234> you are supposed to use HUD
<ali1234> tap alt and then type what you want
<lornajane> I turned off the hud thing, it was just grabbing focus
<lornajane> I thought my applications would still work without it
<ali1234> they probably would work if you also disable global menu
<lornajane> "turned off" <- actually I changed the keyboard shortcut
<lornajane> ali1234: that sounds promising :)  How can I disable global menu, please?
<lornajane> and will it stop the title bars getting into the start bar thing?
<ali1234> the menus, yes
<ali1234> i don't know how you disable it on recent versions
<ali1234> i stopped using unity ages ago
<lornajane> google probably knows, I'll look it up.  Thanks for the tip!
<daftykins> how do you use dpkg to tell you what package names are installed? i think a mate has nvidia drivers on but want to confirm what source they came from
<ali1234> apt-cache policy <whatever>
<daftykins> ? surely that involves knowing the package name is on
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> try apt-cache policy nvidia-*
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> this mates 12.04.3 optimus setup has decided to die a death today, it's hanging on /scripts/init-bottom
<foobarry> why don't thinngs core dump as soon as you enable core :(
<foobarry> ls
<daftykins> #
<AlanBell> I have a 3TB drive that worked fine in a computer, but doesn't work in a USB enclosure
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546392/
<AlanBell> it is partitioned into two partitions, I think a 1TB and a 2TB partition
<AlanBell> doesn't work on a raspberry pi, or my laptop, same error Dec  9 15:53:10 alanlaptop kernel: [62234.473890] sdb: p1 size 28599402496 extends beyond EOD, enabling native capacity
<AlanBell> so when in the USB enclosure it thinks the disk size is something smaller than the partition sizes
<ali1234> your USB enclosure is a bad one
<popey> does it need to be GPT ?
<ali1234> show full dmesg output...
<daftykins> sounds like the enclosure can't handle the capacity
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6546403/ fuller dmesg from the raspberry pi
<AlanBell> it is a shiny new USB3 enclosure (not using it with USB3, but it supports it)
<ali1234> the usb controller remaps the drive geometry
<ali1234> your partition table is using 1024 byte blocks
<ali1234> but the controller is using 4096 byte blocks
<ali1234> the partition bounds are given in blocks
<ali1234> or possibly you used 512b blocks
<AlanBell> possibly
<daftykins> sounds like an older utility partitioned an advanced format drive?
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/337693/how-to-format-a-4k-sector-hard-drive
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> this is the problem anyway. no idea how to fix it
<daftykins> a friend is trying to run a package purge but apparently it's wanting to *download* some - why in the 'eck would that be? O_O
<lornajane> ali1234: thanks for the HUD tip, I can kinda see what this feature is supposed to do now
<ali1234> if package a depends on b|c, removing b might cause c to be installed?
<ali1234> something like that anyway. dependencies
<ali1234> if you're trying to remove and reinstall it, do install --reinstall instead
<daftykins> nah his graphics setup seems to be completely knackered, so he's in recovery login trying to remove the nvidia and bumblebee packages
<daftykins> but frustratingly he doesn't remember how he installed them in the first place to know how to undo it properly
<ali1234> use jockey-cli
<ali1234> or jockey-text
<ali1234> eg jockey-text -l
<daftykins> roger that, passing it on now
<ali1234> weirdly enough, that says i'm not using nvidia driver. this isn't true
<ali1234> so don't believe the output i guess :/
<daftykins> erk
<daftykins> he's on 12.04.3
<ali1234> it does correctly identify that it is installed though
<daftykins> does it talk in terms of nvidia-current or nvidia-xxx?
<ali1234> nvidia-xxx
<daftykins> he got org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connecte to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<ali1234> oh dear
<daftykins> is recovery mode doing something quirky?
<ali1234> probably... like not running an X server
<ali1234> or a system dbus session according to the error
<daftykins> yeah the main issue is that boot was hanging, as X can't find any screens it seems
<ali1234> well you should still get a console prompt
<daftykins> i figured some updates he may've done had rendered his bumblebee setup kaput
<ali1234> try disabling it in bios
<ali1234> disable the nvidia chip
<daftykins> you don't get options like that on every optimus system
<ali1234> it should boot up as intel
<ali1234> well, that sucks
<daftykins> certainly not our model Asus laptop (i have the same but don't run Linux)
<awilkins> I think I blacklisted the module for it
<daftykins> he might've been able to get to a TTY but the screen was just staying on the splash i believe
<awilkins> Since it was causing CPU thrash every 10 seconds because it was talking on the (really slow) I2C bus
<daftykins> what's that?
<awilkins> Nvidia module on an optimus chipset
<awilkins> Think it just kept re-initializing
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> i'm not really sure of the current situation with optimus
<awilkins> Which needed it to talk to the hardware, which uses the I2C bus, which is reallllly slow, which means a lot of CPU sat there cycling waiting for vytes
<awilkins> bytes
<daftykins> i've been meaning to try it out on my laptop but... meh :D
<awilkins> Yeah
<awilkins> No problems with performance on Intel only
<awilkins> No need to run snazzy 3Dness on my workstation
<daftykins> i think they say the chip stays on unless you have some form of bumblebee on though?
<awilkins> It would just make me more likely to play Minecraft
<daftykins> nvidia chip i mean
<awilkins> daftykins, Yeah it might well do, that's why I blacklisted the kernel module
<daftykins> mm-hmm
<awilkins> Maybe it doesn't turn the card off but the weird pauses stopped
<daftykins> i think this friends setup is a fair bit broken
<awilkins> It was intermittent
<awilkins> Only when a particular kernel helper ended up with the same CPU core affinity as the nvidia module
<awilkins> Special Developer Magic was required to diagnose
<daftykins> :D
<Azelphur> got myself an Enta.net account, aww ye.
<daftykins> what'll that give?
<Azelphur> daftykins: super high quality internets.
<daftykins> that one your dad was gonna help you get?
<Azelphur> yup
<daftykins> vewy gewd!
 * Azelphur waves goodbye to talktalk
<Azelphur> got out of the 2y contract too
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> how? frequent issues?
<Azelphur> daftykins: yea, my dads kinda good at getting people out of contracts, and they sent an engineer to physically disconnect my phone line...twice
<Azelphur> so it was pretty easy
<Azelphur> (ie, they randomly sent an engineer for no reason, with my bills all fully paid)
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> that's a bit harsh
<Azelphur> yup
<daftykins> i'd go ape
<Azelphur> the first time they did it I was without internet for a few days, engineer came to "fix" it and quickly found what had happened
<Azelphur> told me if it happened again run outside
<Azelphur> second time it happened, ran outside, caught the engineer at the box, he had my phone number written down in his book of lines to disconnect.
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> so somehow talktalk keep setting up a request to give you a bad time
<Azelphur> indeed
<daftykins> sounds like a great company :D
<Azelphur> and their cleanfeed server keeps dragging down half the internet
<Azelphur> which is great.
<Azelphur> 2+ minutes to load an imgur page is getting real old real fast
<daftykins> some kind of cacheing proxy?
<Azelphur> daftykins: proxy for filtering child porn
<daftykins> =/
<daftykins> ridiculous
<Azelphur> but of course they have to proxy the entire host (eg imgur) to stop it
<Azelphur> so simply browsing reddit like a normal person is impossible
<daftykins> probably healthy not to use such sites anyway ;)
<daftykins> apart from the odd cute cat pic! :)
<Azelphur> hehe
<Azelphur> daftykins: wikipedia is also cleanfeeded.
<daftykins> ugh, tell friend to remove nvidia-current
<daftykins> he ignores and nukes nvidia* instead
<daftykins> i feel like i'm in #ubuntu helping some challenging individual.
<daftykins> i just have to deal with my ISP having changed us from PPPoA to PPPoE - which seems to not run so reliably so far
<Laney> --yes-i-know-what-i-am-doing
<Laney> Yes, do as I say!
<Laney> "oh crap, now my system doesn't boot"
<daftykins> :)
<Laney> I think I haven't achieved full adulthood yet
<Laney> The guy in the Christmas tree shop said "You do know this is 35 pounds, right?" to me
<Laney> He looked very sceptical that I should be buying a tree at all
<Myrtti> I still find it odd that people are propping up Christmas trees at this time
<Myrtti> they're supposed to go up on Christmas eve!
<daftykins> they are? D:
<daftykins> i have no decorations at all ;x
 * AlanBell has a tree up
<SuperMatt> I need to get my decorations from my parents
<Myrtti> (atleast in Finland - it's also a nice way to procrastinate and postpone Christmas to the last possible moment)
<AlanBell> got it yesterday in Wales, they are expensive in Surrey
<Laney> Now-ish is pretty normal ime
<Myrtti> daftykins: don't feel bad, neither do we apart from one bronze reindeer candleholder that looks nice enough to be displayed round the year
<Laney> yeah I don't have any either
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> yay
<daftykins> as long as i don't seem a scrooge i'm good
<Laney> will buy some tonight / tomorrow, depending on what the supermarket has
<daftykins> though it seems resolving all the boiler and property issues for winter will cost me more than enough!
<Laney> aint living fun
<daftykins> i've decided it's far too expensive
<daftykins> come Thursday my parents are going to palm one of their three cats onto me as a trial run for the weekend D:
<daftykins> if it works out i'll demand they pay maintenance :D
<awilkins> Chrimbotrees. BAH HUMBUG
<awilkins> All Christmas decorations are a royal PITA
<daftykins> :D
<Laney> print out a picture of a nicely decorated tree and stick it on the wall
<Myrtti> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/439734351087213112/ <-- the candleholder
<daftykins> ooh how cute, how tall is it Myrtti ?
<Myrtti> daftykins: about 25cm
<Myrtti> I have no idea how much it costs, it's silver coated
<Myrtti> and quite heavy
<daftykins> crikey
<Myrtti> either 58€ or 98€
<Myrtti> http://www.pentik.com/en/products/Pages/Product.aspx?Catalog=VCNK40&ProductID=1MES0480U01%28Pentik+Base+Catalog%29 http://www.pentik.com/en/products/Pages/Product.aspx?Catalog=VCNK40&ProductID=1MES0513U01%28Pentik+Base+Catalog%29
<daftykins> getting that friend to remove nvidia and bumblebee fixed things enough to boot
<daftykins> huzzah
<SuperMatt> MooDoo: still no news! I'm dying a little inside :(
<MartijnVdS> reminder.. someone had to take his pills
<MartijnVdS> ma dec  9 19:00:27 CET 2013
<DJones> MartijnVdS: Thanks, done
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-10
<daftykins> anyone else get booted just then 0o
<AlanBell> ali1234: I fixed it by writing a new partition table with the right sizes, basically dividing stuff by 8 \o/
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> but will it still work if you take it out of the enclosure?
<ali1234> maybe...
<AlanBell> dunno, it is staying in the enclosure now
<AlanBell> I may have chopped off 7/8ths of a sector from the end of one partition
<ali1234> well it should not matter
<AlanBell> yeah, I think that should be fine
<AlanBell> it was nowhere near full
<ali1234> the filesystem should tell you immediately if the partition is the wrong size
<ali1234> it writes stuff near the end
<ali1234> well, depending on type i suppose
<AlanBell> I will do an fsck on it
<AlanBell> all good apparently
<MooDoo> morning all
<Myrtti> meh
<jussi> cccc...cold
<jussi> I just changed my home office to a bigger room, what was our bedroom. however, forgot to turn the heating up in here (we like to sleep in a cooler room), and its COLD.
<jussi> come little heaters, warm me up :D
<Myrtti> "awwww"
<MooDoo> yay cold.
<jussi> its nice to have a bigger office though :=)
<MooDoo> I bet :) I would love an office instead of using the kitchen table lol
<Myrtti> I would love us to have a better door bell so I could actually work in the office set up in the smallest bed room we have
<Myrtti> if I go there now I won't hear the postie bringing Christmas presents
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: they have those "remote" doorbells, that work with RF over >100m
<MartijnVdS> http://www.amazon.co.uk/tag/wireless%20doorbell/products
<jussi> MooDoo: working at home you must have a proper home office imho.
<MooDoo> jussi: agreed :)
<jussi> and yay, date for my surgery is set.
<jussi> finally I'll be able to not be chronically ill, and Ill be able to breathe again! (I am having my tonsils/adenoids removed)
<MooDoo> jussi: \o.
<MooDoo> \o/ even
<mapps> morning
<mapps> not so cold today
<MooDoo> I don't mind the cold, I ride a motor bike so am quite used to it.
<mapps> i walk everywhere:D dont have a car
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: because riding motor bikes is so cool?
<mapps> no way id ride a motorbike..way too dangerous for my liking
<MartijnVdS> ;)
<mapps> MartijnVdS,  you cycle?
<mapps> :D
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: no coz it gets me used to the cold :)
<MartijnVdS> mapps: only bicycle ;)
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: ah get you...doh i'm slow today! badum tish
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: joke.popey.com!
<MooDoo> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<mapps> do you have loads of cycle lanes in holland?
<mapps> cyclings popular so i guess so?
<MartijnVdS> mapps: yeah, everyone does it really
<mapps> roads here aree too busy
<MartijnVdS> mapps: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23587916
<MartijnVdS> mapps: also http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23611650
<jussi> MooDoo: motorcycling has always appealed to me, but my Dad having only one leg because of it kinda put me off
<mapps> loading :d
<mapps> oh wow
<MooDoo> jussi: you do need eyes in the back of your head, but I've ridden for almost 20 years so I'm ok with it
<mapps> MartijnVdS,
<mapps> The Netherlands and in cities like Amsterdam and The Hague up to 70% of all journeys are made by bike.
<mapps> thats incredibly
<mapps> 70%!!!
<MartijnVdS> mapps: and most people don't use racing bikes, which helps with reducing speed and increasing overview
<mapps> yea i think theyre a different type of bike to what we see here
<mapps> nbormally we see people use mountain bikes..not the saame there?
<MartijnVdS> mapps: no, watch those videos on the BBC links I posted, you'll see :)
<MartijnVdS> mapps: mostly stuff like http://aldofietsen.nl/fietsen/catalogus/herenfietsen.html
<MartijnVdS> http://aldofietsen.nl/fietsen/catalogus/herenfietsen/59/0/opa_transport_28.html < mine
<mapps> cool front and back rack things
<MartijnVdS> *very* useful for carrying a case of beer in front and the rest of the groceries behind you :)
<mapps> lol
<jussi> opa bikes :D
<MartijnVdS> jussi: yeah, grandfather bikes. Named because the women's variant is called "omafiets", granny bike :)
<jussi> MartijnVdS: yeah, we have Mummo pyörä here also. (given my dutch background, Im familiar with the terminology)
<knightwise> morning everyon e
<TheOpenSourcerer> \o/
<MooDoo> morning morning
<MartijnVdS> only 3 more days!
<mapps> for weekend?
<mapps> yea
<mapps> well
<MartijnVdS> mapps: flying to London on Friday
<mapps> for me only 2 more days..off from Thursday:D
<MooDoo> I finish at 11 today, yippee
<mapps> my work night out for xmas is thursday but i cant go as im flying to Holland friday
<TheOpenSourcerer> MartijnVdS: Back again?
<mapps> we are flying to each others countries same day
<mapps> :D
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: sunday evening
<TheOpenSourcerer> Work or pleasure?
<mapps> jussi,  where is here?
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: going to a lunch + concert by http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbn10J_11f8
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: so pleasure :)
<mapps> hm never evenb heard of her
<TheOpenSourcerer> Me neither.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Nice voice.
<TheOpenSourcerer> Not sure I like the song much though
<mapps> where is the concert?
<MartijnVdS> mapps: The Tabernacle
<mapps> never heard of it:D
<MartijnVdS> (Notting Hill)
<mapps> ah
<mapps> heard of there of course
<mapps> :)
<MartijnVdS> http://www.tabernaclew11.com/
<TheOpenSourcerer> I'm more of a http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM kind of bloke
<mapps> loading
<mapps> ah i recognise talking heads at least
<mapps> and then im more of a ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4JEJB3IAGg
<mapps> clearly 3 very different tastes
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol - I've never heard of sven vath. Is that actually a tune?
<mapps> yes
<mapps> played live tho
<mapps> wait a sec
<mapps> sorry no sven vaeth is the dj
<mapps> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNmFlRd7EFw
<jussi> mapps: here is Helsinki area, finland )
<mapps> thats the song global communicator 14;31
<mapps> love it
<SuperMatt> morning all
<MooDoo> morning SuperMatt
<mapps> morning
<knightwise> hey everyone
<knightwise> how are you guys doin today
<SuperMatt> extremely well
<SuperMatt> I am officially no longer over weight!
<SuperMatt> thanks to 4 straight nights of dancing
<popey> I'm more of a https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTpUVAcvWfU kind of guy
<MooDoo> I'm clinically obese :)
<SuperMatt> thaaaat's not a smilie face moment
<popey> song doesn't start till 2:19
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: if you could see me, you'd know it's a joke, i am classed as clinically obese just coz I'm 18 stone, but I'm 6'6 so it's all rubbish!
 * TheOpenSourcerer worries about popey
<SuperMatt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaxGc7GKqSM
<SuperMatt> there we are, I'm the dude on the left
<SuperMatt> now remember I've done that routine about 10 times since friday night
<SuperMatt> as well as other social dancing
<diplo> Morning all
<jussi> oh popey, you shouldnt make me laugh and despair at the same time!!!
<jussi> reference: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCwBkNgPZFQ#t=232 )
<popey> its cute isnt it?
<TheOpenSourcerer> SuperMatt: That's pretty cool.
<MooDoo> popey: now where is the extreame ironing video ;)
 * SuperMatt raises an eyebrow at popey 
<SuperMatt> TheOpenSourcerer: thanks :)
<knightwise> Whooho :) I just got root access to our new internet gateway. I now have the power over a 500 mBit connection that is used for over 5000 users
<knightwise> unfortunately nobody in this company has an idea what that means
<jussi> knightwise: break it!!
<popey> *boggle* http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/man-commits-suicide-girlfriend-refuses-stop-shopping-report-article-1.1542366
<popey> its all in the url
<MooDoo> wow :(
<TheOpenSourcerer> I know how he feels sometimes ;-)
<popey> also.. lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6Ian6oV5RQ
<TheOpenSourcerer> lol
<TheOpenSourcerer> Best thing for it proly
<jussi> what do peoples think about this : https://sen.se/store/mother/ - creepy? useful? scary? helpful?
<mapps> hmm
<dogmatic69> Idea seems ok, name is a bit lame
<popey> jussi: have you seen black mirror?
<jussi> popey: no?
<popey> it reminds me of an episode of that called "Entire History of You"
<popey> also, fitbit does a lot of what that Mother does
<Guest86827> Good morning all; happy Human Rights Day! :-D
<MooDoo> hi james
<Guest86827> (Can you tell who it is yet?)
<jussi> hrm, fitbit does look interesting, but lacks the in home connectivity. Is fitbit open in anny way?
<MooDoo> Guest86827: it's the sir james of tai
<MooDoo> t
<jussi> :D
<JamesTait> Looks like I'm not the only one to have had nick problems. :-/
<jussi> hrm, I need to buy a record cleaner. these old record are collecting lots of dust
<JamesTait> ISTR we had a special cloth just for that purpose.  I wonder what happened to it.
<dvrr> haiiiiiiiiiiiii
<JamesTait> OHAI dvrr! :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> dvrr: what you want? ;)
<JamesTait> bigcalm, o/
<JamesTait> MooDoo, o/ (I'm not ignoring you!)
 * popey drools at http://global.samsungtomorrow.com/?p=31060
<MooDoo> JamesTait: I know
<MooDoo> popey: how much for that though
<popey> no idea
<bigcalm> Who buys adult qtips? The ones in the baby section of super markets are so much cheaper. I see no difference between them, except for the price
<popey> you call them qtips?
<bigcalm> It's a brand name that most people know
<bigcalm> Cotton buds on sticks
<foobarry> so thats what qtips are
<foobarry> i call them cotton buds
<diplo> foobarry: +1
<diplo> :)
 * bigcalm shrugs
<diplo> And bigcalm I always buy the ones in the baby section
<foobarry> they magically appear in my bathroom cabinet
<bigcalm> Heh
<foobarry> i think they are delivered by drone
<bigcalm> As I work from home, I like to go and do the shopping
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: is that what you call your wife now?
<bigcalm> Aww
<MartijnVdS> </harsh>
<bigcalm> That said, I wish my wife had VTOL capabilities
<BigRedS> oo-er
<bigcalm> Humm. As soon as Linux Voice reached its 90K target, an extra 2.6K was raised
<bigcalm> I guess when people know something is going to happen, they are willing to submit
<bigcalm> While the RPi project is only 57 quid over the target. Humm
<bigcalm> AlanBell: I think you need to do more publicity
<MooDoo> AlanBell: get linux voice to do an article on the pi cluster for it's first issue ;)
<AlanBell> I was going to blog some more pictures of the bits I have for the cluster
<AlanBell> "doing more publicity" is kinda hard to do
<bigcalm> Indeed
<bigcalm> AlanBell: good work :)
<MooDoo> AlanBell: you need a site dedicated to this ;)
<AlanBell> I was hoping that OMGUbuntu would do something about it
<AlanBell> or the raspberry pi blog
<MooDoo> AlanBell: speak to SuperMatt he knows the omgubuntu people
<bigcalm> AlanBell: have you asked either to talk about it?
<AlanBell> I mentioned it to d0od and Liz upton knows what we are up to
<AlanBell> but there is a limit to how much "write about this now!!11!" that I can do
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MartijnVdS> \o brobostigon
<AlanBell> I am going to do another blog article and an update on the campaign with more pictures soonish, I have the rack assembled for it now
<brobostigon> morning MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: cool! lego? ;)
<jussi> AlanBell: just promise the guys from OMG that they can use a quote of you complaining about Mir, then youll have them jumping all over you :P
<brobostigon> android 4.4 is working well on my nexus7, it is alittle different, and have noticed a few issues, but overall it works well.
<jussi> I wish samsung would get on and update my galaxy note 2...
<brobostigon> also a bug or two.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: stock or cm?
<jussi> still stuck on 4.1.2 here :/
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: both.
<AlanBell> MartijnVdS: not lego, IKEA stuff
<foobarry> what does a yellow marker line on the youtube timeline mean?
<brobostigon> also, it does make me wonder, if ARt is worth trying yet.
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: that's when the ad starts
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: Lego, IKEA.. it's all Scandinavian and build-it-yourself :P
<foobarry> thanks MartijnVdS
<foobarry> has anyone ever tried the awesome terminal app called terminology?
<bashrc> nope
<MooDoo> terminator is good enough for me :D
<foobarry> can terminator show images?
<bashrc> I use Terminator all the time
<foobarry> i made a little video of terminology features www.youtube.com/watch?v=05QKOxIqyWY
<foobarry> its the new awesome
<foobarry> clickable pdfs and jpgs in the terminal window are v nice features
<brobostigon> has any tried ART in droid 4.4 yet?
<brobostigon> and more crucially, can i switch back to dalvik again.
<bigcalm> Oh, there's a bug that I thought had gone away - Software updates are available so the icon has appeared in the launcher. Clicking on it does nothing though
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: you can switch back, according to stuff I read on xda-developers forums
<MartijnVdS> but haven't tried art yet
<diplo> foobarry: I was looking at that yesterday, how many libs does it bring in ?
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: ok, thank you.
<Myrtti> oh man, just when my meeting ended and finally had a possibility to watch the memorial and then the transmission goes flaky
<TheOpenSourcerer> Cool BT now saying my local exchange is forecast to support FTTC in March 2014 :-D Thanks to the EU funded superfast broadband rural upgrade programme.
<bashrc> is there a deb for Terminology?
<foobarry> diplo: the enlightenment ones, but not too bad, < 30 ?
<diplo> May give it a go then, bashrc not that I found.. you have to add the etl ppa I believe unless foobarry knows otherwise
<foobarry> hang on..
<foobarry> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:efl/trunk
<foobarry> sudo apt-get install e17 libelementary libethumb efreet libefreet-dev libefreet1 libfribidi-dev libelementary-dev libexif libexif-dev
<foobarry> then compiled the terminology from source
<foobarry> YMMV
<diplo> it's in that ppa though from what I saw foobarry ?
<foobarry> v0.4?
<foobarry> 0.3 is in repo
<foobarry> 0.4 has reflow and other features and  bug fixes
<foobarry> can any other terminal app show images like that?
<diplo> ah right
<bashrc> looks like libelementary package not found
<foobarry> ah, i copied the commands from my history, try remove that then
<foobarry> since libelemtanry-dev is there
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: yes, the ART page on source.android.com confirms it.
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I've heard that OTA upgrades might break if you use ART though
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: thats another worry, yes. i shall have to do a CWM backup incase,
<bigcalm> popey: how many tabs do you tend to keep open in Chromium?
<popey> about 50
<bigcalm> Ah, that's why I don't appear to have memory problems using it
<foobarry> popey: thrust \o/
<foobarry> definite lack of physics games in the channel4 programme about breakthrough videogames the other day
<davmor2> Morning all
<bashrc> morning
<bigcalm> Morning davmor2
<davmor2> bigcalm: hey dude
<bigcalm> I'm horribly confused by git right now. 'git status' and 'git diff' were both showing modified files. Issuing 'git commit' returned 'nothing added to commit but untracked files present (use "git add" to track)'. Then doing 'git status' shows nothing modified for committing. 'git push' returns 'Everything up-to-date'
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: try 'git gui' and/or gitk
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: the 'git gui' can help commit weird changes, gitk shows history
<bashrc> git log
<MartijnVdS> or that
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: looking at gitlab, the edits that showed up in 'git diff' also show up as already being commited
<bigcalm> Most confusing
<MartijnVdS> such confuse! so git!
<foobarry> very git
<MartijnVdS> much version!
<foobarry> https://twitter.com/prettycoolbear/status/409807483599720448
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: so doge!
 * MartijnVdS stops now
<popey> https://github.com/fogleman/Craft
<popey> nice
<popey> also https://github.com/fogleman/Minecraft
<foobarry> i thought they intended to make minecraft free after a certain point
<foobarry> maybe changed their mind
<foobarry> or did he sell the company?
<popey> he didnt sell the company
<popey> he never put a timescale on when he'd open source it
<popey> "Once sales start dying and a minimum time has passed, I will release the game source code as some kind of open source."
<DJones> I know its a clone, but the graphics in the clone look like exact replicas of the originals (looking at the photo's anyway)
<foobarry> i think thats what i had lodged in my memory somewhere
<Dave-Maydew> I know this is going to sound crazy, but is there anywhere I can get all of the Ubuntu UK Podcasts?
<SuperMatt> http://uk-lo-2.static.podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/uupc///
<popey> CRAZY!
<SuperMatt> You could use wget to get everything from there
<popey> better to get it from our box really
<popey> thats a mirror, be nice not to abuse the mirror
<SuperMatt> well I just went to podcast.ubuntu-uk.org and it redirected me
<Dave-Maydew> Thanks popey I knew you'd say that
<awilkins> I thought mirrors were FOR abuse
<SuperMatt> sorry, podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/download
<awilkins> It's main servers that you don't want to abuse
<popey> wget --no-parent -m http://static.podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/uupc/
<popey> do that
<popey> (technically they're both VPSs at bitfolk, but I'd rather you beat up ours than theirs)
<Dave-Maydew> I've got series 6 but I'd like all the others... it's for reference purposes for a friend
<popey> SuperMatt: yeah, that redirects dynamically to a different mirror
<SuperMatt> fair enough
<popey> golly 2009
<popey> has it been that long!
<SuperMatt> sure has!
<Dave-Maydew> It's been a few years
<BigRedS> SuperMatt: I think I'm still a mirror - I could tar it up and stick it somewhere for you if you like?
<SuperMatt> it's not me asking
<SuperMatt> it's Dave-Maydew
<BigRedS> oh
<BigRedS> oh yeah
<BigRedS> Either way, the newest file I've got in ~uupc is December 2012....
<Dave-Maydew> December 4th
<Dave-Maydew> I'm just listening to it :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<Dave-Maydew> Hey SuperMatt
<Dave-Maydew> How do you know me??
<Dave-Maydew> where from??
<SuperMatt> I don't
<SuperMatt> I was saying it's you asking for access to the downloads
<Dave-Maydew> hahaha no worries
<Dave-Maydew> I'll be known as that Crazy UK Linux user that asked for all the episodes
<BigRedS> popey: do you know if my uupc mirror is broken? Do you want me to fix it? :)
<Dave-Maydew> If it's the one popey gave, it's working
<Dave-Maydew> topping 70mb download speed too
<popey> BigRedS: i do not know! I will take a look when I get a mo
<popey> Whoosh!
<popey> its all creative commons so we're fine with you redistributing it to friends and family as christmas presents
<Dave-Maydew> I shall do don't worry
<Dave-Maydew> My friend won't know what's hit him!!
<Dave-Maydew> I've even bought him a Raspberry Pi!!
<Dave-Maydew> Since splitting up from the soon to be ex-wife, I've noticed nVidia are getting better at drivers
<popey> correlation is not causation!
<Dave-Maydew> hahaha correct
<Dave-Maydew> What can we look forward to in 14.04LTS popey?
<Dave-Maydew> will it be quicker than 12.04?
<popey> It will be better in every single way.
<foobarry> is unity qt yet?
<Dave-Maydew> They're leaving Mir... or is it Wayland
<popey> unity 8 is
<Dave-Maydew> till whenever
<foobarry> unity 8 is in which release?
<popey> 13.10 on phone, 14.04 on tablet, 14.10 on pc - roughly speaking
<popey> (should be a preview on 14.04 desktop too I think)
<Dave-Maydew> Are you still using the Nexus 4 popey?
<popey> ya
<Dave-Maydew> Android or Ubuntu?
<popey> Ubuntu
<Dave-Maydew> battery life?
<popey> i haven't measured it
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/gallery.php wheeee
<Dave-Maydew> hahahaha
<Dave-Maydew> when is it officially released?
<diplo> Anyone recommend any window backup software ( free and easy to use ) been away from windows backups for a while now, guessing a few of you still do stuff
<diplo> Windows*
<Dave-Maydew> I'm running Droid 4.4.2 on my Nexus 4 at present
<Dave-Maydew> I do like the look of Touch
<popey> 14.04 april, 14.10 october
<popey> 4 = april, 10 = october
<Dave-Maydew> I guessed that from when I begun to run Ubuntu from 9.10 :-)
<Dave-Maydew> I shall wait till 14.04LTS to try Ubuntu Touch
<Dave-Maydew> Anyone here played around with GNURadio?
<MartijnVdS> Dave-Maydew: I've been meaning to
<MartijnVdS> Dave-Maydew: USB RTL thingy is underway from China to me
<Dave-Maydew> You'll be pleasantly surprised! I use the FCD Pro+ and the RTL Dongle
<foobarry> if i do ssh -L 8443:hostc:443 root@hostb to create a tunnel to hostc via hostb, how do i do that with ssh_config?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry:     LocalForward 5901 192.168.0.246:5900
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: see man ssh_config
<foobarry> that only has one host mentioned though?
<Dave-Maydew> MartijnVdS are you a licensed ham?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: there's LocalForward (-L) and RemoteForward (-R) and DynamicForward (-D)
<MartijnVdS> Dave-Maydew: no, I'm just going to receive :)
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: it's "LocalForward localip:localport remoteip:remoteport, in case you're wondering
<Dave-Maydew> It's great! Especially with the new FunCube 1 satellite
<foobarry>  think i need remoteforward
<Dave-Maydew> Anyway, I'm trying to remember a question I was going to ask... but it's gone....
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: a "remote forward" means something will listen on the remote end, and it will be forwarded to the local end
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: local forward means connections made to something local will be forwarded to something on the remote end
<foobarry> oh, i need localforward :)
<foobarry> thanks
<MartijnVdS> dynamicforward = socks proxy
<MartijnVdS> = usefulz
<popey> MartijnVdS: which USB RTL?
<MartijnVdS> popey: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/291010528651
<Dave-Maydew> They receive 50MHz to 2.2GHz
<Dave-Maydew> with either GQRX (PPA Available thanks to Alex Csete) or SDR#
<foobarry> MartijnVdS: got it working, ta, i needed the host specified on the line above ;)
<foobarry> what you using the usb rtl for?
<MartijnVdS> I haven't got it yet
<foobarry> "listning to DAB radio"
<foobarry> or "naughtiness"
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: "yes" :)
<foobarry> and everything in between
<Dave-Maydew> I'm using it for ADSB 1090MHz Aircraft RADAR
<Dave-Maydew> and other stuff
<MartijnVdS> apparently there's some cool stuff in the FM band, DARC
<Dave-Maydew> There is
<Dave-Maydew> and if you get to grips with GNURadio, you can decode GSM phones
<Dave-Maydew> and other general stuff
<Dave-Maydew> personal projects
<foobarry> hence cynanogen encrypting text messages?
<foobarry> or is that to avoid corporate sniffers
<Dave-Maydew> possible
<Dave-Maydew> but the world is your oyster with RTL
<Dave-Maydew> I must find out when the Wolverhampton LUG meeting is
<foobarry> shame that iperf is not on the usb image
<foobarry> don't have a net connectino on either server
<foobarry> !package iperf
<foobarry> !info iperf
<lubotu3> iperf (source: iperf): Internet Protocol bandwidth measuring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-3 (saucy), package size 53 kB, installed size 165 kB
<Dave-Maydew> Now, the Podcasts I've downloaded, I'd like Rhythmbox to see them, how can I get it to?
<Dave-Maydew> in the Podcasts section? or is that not possible?
<popey> pass
<Dave-Maydew> No problem
<davmor2> Dave-Maydew: you can add the podcast download url directly into Rhythmbox and it will download the podcasts that's what the podcast bit is for
<popey> then you could pre-stuff them into ~/Podcasts or where it puts them, maybe
<popey> might work
<Dave-Maydew> re-download all the episodes?
<davmor2> Dave-Maydew: no but you can download the current one and add the rest to that folder and see if that works
<Dave-Maydew> Just done that, not displaying them
<davmor2> Dave-Maydew: now close rhythmbox open a terminal and do killall rhythmbox and then try opening rhythmbox again
<Dave-Maydew> No process found
<davmor2> Dave-Maydew: that's fine it was just to make sure it was closed
<Dave-Maydew> ok, and still none of the new ones added
<Dave-Maydew> shame that
<diplo> I've got 4 video files from moon landings my dad has got, I was debating creating a dvd to play it for him.. best program atm to use ( none installed at work, so open to anything )
<foobarry> is your dad neil armstrong?
<diplo> hah, well he could probably tell you ALL you would ever need to know :)_
<foobarry> i usually defer to MartijnVdS when it comes to media files
<diplo> trying devede for now, don't want anything special
<dwatkins> diplo: ask Scott Manley ;)
<dwatkins> He's made lots of videos about Mun landings
<diplo> aquarius: Just saw you enter, just to let you know you have a JS error in play in popup on badvoltage.org in the podpress.js
<aquarius> orly?
 * aquarius has a look
<aquarius> hm, I don't get one?
<diplo> I get a different one in chrome on a different machine
<diplo> TypeError: document.getElementById(...) is null
<aquarius> http://www.badvoltage.org/2013/12/05/1x04/ and click "Play Now", and I get no error (and things play). Chromium 30
<diplo> http://www.badvoltage.org/#podPressPlayerSpace_2
<diplo> Play in pop up
<diplo> Ah specifically OGG, hadn't noticed that
<aquarius> the popup thing for ogg is weird
<aquarius> it uses the stupid Java Cortado plugin
<aquarius> if you're playing the ogg and you want to stay in the browser, I'd personally hit the download link instead and then it'll play with the browser native ogg player
<aquarius> (also, I still don't get an error, for whatever reason...)
<diplo> FF on 13.10
<diplo> I've listened, just thought i'd bring it to your attention :)
<popey> http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57615107-94/ubuntu-touch-os-wins-its-first-smartphone-partner/
<popey> \o/
<aquarius> nice. :)
<DJones> popey: Also on OMGUbuntu http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-signs-first-hardware-partner-will-debut-high-end-phone-2014
<ali1234> high end you say?
<popey> 14" screen, 2TB SSD, you know..
<ali1234> low end now means 1GB and quad core
<ali1234> so i assume that high end means specs similar to the edge
<AlanBell> that comes fairly close to being an interesting announcement of something http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/ubuntu-touch-signs-first-hardware-partner-will-debut-high-end-phone-2014
<AlanBell> just a touch ambiguous though
<davmor2> AlanBell: it's a phone, made by people, for people, with an os to match, What's ambiguous about that :D
<daftykins> if a printer installation guide includes a reference to "/dev/usb/lp0" would that definitely be the device for ubuntu too?
<davmor2> daftykins: maybe, depends on the make of the printer though and whether Mac uses that format :)
<daftykins> it's a Canon that a manual driver has had to be installed for, which was in the form of .deb's from Canon's website
<AlanBell> davmor2: and it turns you from this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/mark-mit-phone.jpg
<AlanBell> to this http://asset2.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim2/2013/12/10/20131210_Mark_Shuttleworth_LeWeb_001_610x416.jpg
<davmor2> AlanBell: That would be Yeti Shuttleworth, Marks evil twin ;)
<popey> hah
<davmor2> AlanBell: That was Marks Movember Charity bit me thinks
<AlanBell> that is more than a month of face fur
<DJones> This is what I call a Movember insanity attempt http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/movember-has-been-conquered-and-its-glorious
<MartijnVdS> AlanBell: 8 years ago, he looked like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSxAoxwYyxE
<MartijnVdS> davmor2: ^
<MartijnVdS> (uploaded in 2008, but the video was shot in Montreal, late '05)
<AlanBell> nice mullet
<daftykins> DJones: @_@
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-11
<MartijnVdS> https://twitter.com/search?q=%23FiveTechWordHorrors&src=hash
<ali1234> "i have a website idea"
<MartijnVdS> "you have a backup, right?"
<mapps> 1 more day of work
<mapps> ;DDDDD
<MooDoo> morning
<mapps> morning
<mapps> MartijnVdS,  who you flying with?
<knightwise> morning
<MooDoo> how are you knightwise
<knightwise> hey MooDoo :) Up early as usual .. and how are you this fine morning ?
<MooDoo> knightwise: busy at work.....well luckily not too busy
<knightwise> wish i was so lucky
<knightwise> just switched over the wan connection for ALL our company sites
<knightwise> new internet firewall and gateway for 2600 users + narrowcasting screens, ip cams etc .. across 105 locations
<MooDoo> ouch
<MooDoo> need a tea boy I'm sure I could help :)
<foobarry> just trod in a poo in my slippers that the dog left me
<knightwise> Lol :) You are in the netherlands too right ?
<MooDoo> foobarry: ewwwwwwwwww
<MooDoo> knightwise: it's only a short walk to schipol airport then a short stroll to you right? ;)
<foobarry> been clearing up for last 20 mins
<knightwise> Eindhoven , near the airport for me
<knightwise> foobarry: I feel your pain
<knightwise> and 'ick'
<MooDoo> it'll take me a bout 6 months to save for the airfair, 7 weeks to walk to the air port, so I'll see you late 2014, that ok? ;)
<knightwise> MooDoo: where are you at ?
<MooDoo> nottingham, midlands
<knightwise> ahaaaa
<knightwise> Its MartijnVdS who is a Dutchie
<knightwise> I keep forgetting
<knightwise> nationalities don't mean much online anyway
<MooDoo> :)
<MooDoo> nah not really
<foobarry> both funny languages
<knightwise> I speak flemish, french, english and german
<knightwise> dutch/flemish is almost the same
<foobarry> fluent?
<knightwise> Yep
<foobarry> theres a whole world of other jobs available if u are fluent
<knightwise> english almost native, french pretty fluent, flemisch is my native tongue and i'm pretty good at german
<foobarry> working in banks IT is a bonus
<knightwise> and since i've worked in the netherlands for 3 years I also know the differences between dutch and flemish vocabulary
<mapps> MartijnVdS, ??
<knightwise> yep
<mapps> knightwise,  you live in Amsterdam?
<mapps> nice
<knightwise> I live in Belgium (mid-east)
<knightwise> i work in eindhoven
<mapps> aha
<mapps> nice
<mapps> so you're from Belgium?
<knightwise> Correct
<mapps> nice
<mapps> dont theyt speak dutch there also?
<knightwise> flemish and dutch is almost the same
<knightwise> in belgium we speak french, flemish and german
<knightwise> but not everyone is trilinual
<mapps> oh
<mapps> i thought dutch was one of their languages
<mapps> i see
<knightwise> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081017193918AAYCOHI
<mapps> you know leidseplein?
<MartijnVdS> mapps: yeah, I'm about 2km away ;)
<mapps> aha
<mapps> MartijnVdS,
<mapps> so youve been there
<mapps> where's good to go?
<MartijnVdS> mapps: for food?
<mapps> im staying there..
<mapps> for everything..food for drinks/clubs at night
<mapps> like where do locals go..
<mapps> i dont wanna go to some club where its just tourists
<diddledan> mapps: follow the red lights :-p
<mapps> lol
<MartijnVdS> mapps: Alberto's in the "Korte Leidsedwarsstraat" -- http://www.albertossteakhouse.nl/
<mapps> a steak house!
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: you know *only* tourists go there right :)
<mapps> already sounds good:D
<diddledan> steak awesome!
<mapps> ya
<mapps> but where for the night MartijnVdS  where to go to partyyy
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: d'oh
<mapps> thats not just a tourist trap!
<mapps> i dont want no 10 euros a beer;p
<diddledan> mapps: you want to be mugged?
<diddledan> I'm sure there's a biker bar that'ld love to have a tourist
<mapps> LOL
<MartijnVdS> mapps: hm, that link isn't right..
<mapps> no thanks diddledan
<mapps> it worked here MartijnVdS
<MartijnVdS> mapps: you want the one at "Korte Leidsedwarsstraat 26"
<mapps> aha
<MartijnVdS> mapps: yeah but I think it's the wrong place :)
<mapps> and what club around lederpslein is good to go
<mapps> where do ducth guys and gals go
<MartijnVdS> mapps: a few meters further down the street there's a whisk(e)y bar :)
<MartijnVdS> if you're into that
<mapps> its crap going to total tourist bars
<mapps> are there any casinos?
<mapps> they're normally open late
<MartijnVdS> mapps: except in Amsterdam they aren't ;)
<mapps> oh
<mapps> :)
<mapps> what about hm
<MartijnVdS> mapps: if you want to dance/club/etc. go to the Rembrandtplein area, I guess
<mapps> i came across some clubs
<MartijnVdS> I don't know names or which ones are good
<mapps> ya
<MartijnVdS> but I hear that that's where they are
<mapps> but only if locals go..its crap when its a tourist trap
<mapps> yea
<popey> Good morning
<mapps> morning
<MartijnVdS> howdy popey
<mapps> i need to look at tickets for wimbledon this year
<mapps> wanna go to as many matches as i can this time
<mapps> put my name down for the draw for wc tickets but i guess didnt get any;/
<MooDoo> ooo how old - http://web.archive.org/web/20041014050911/http://www.ubuntu.com/
<MartijnVdS> circles, circles everywhere!
<MartijnVdS> also, Plone
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<mapps> morning
<brobostigon> morning mapps
<knightwise> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> hey knightwise
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<brobostigon> two weeks, and i can get my hands on my pebble, :)
<mapps>  nice
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: you could just go outside and pick one up from the street :P
<mapps> but what do you need it for
<mapps> heh
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: haha :)
<mapps> check out MartijnVdS  with the jokes;p
<MooDoo> mapps: you call that a joke? ;)
<mapps> well
<mapps> i thought it was :O(
<MartijnVdS> mapps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTR2tVr2a6A&list=PLMs_JcuNozJYOfHXHGTtHse4XYvnygc8A
<MartijnVdS> mapps: jokes!
<brobostigon> mapps: i needed a new watch so i thought, why not get something different, :)
<mapps> :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: any special plans for it? (hacking its firmware, stuff like that)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: or are you keeping it "stock" for the time being
<brobostigon> MartijnVdS: i didnt know you could actually do that, good to know, :)
<MartijnVdS> brobostigon: I don't know if you can, but it has a processor, so why not
<brobostigon> i think something like a MB of storage, so plenty of space.
<MooDoo> you mean GB?
<brobostigon> rtos i believe.
<brobostigon> i cant find the page now, but it isnt very much apparently.
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiyRNyLkELg nice
<diplo> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning diplo popey
<mapps> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkndVzfOeRc
<mapps> busy busy
<mapps> Xmas just around the corner..then ive gotta try and get a glastonbury ticket;/
<mapps> first time i didnt get one in 6 years!
<knightwise> hey guys
<knightwise> quick technical question
<knightwise> i need to find out from what IP address i'm approaching a certain website
<knightwise> but i'm in a citrix desktop session so I don't have any command line access
<knightwise> or dosbox
<knightwise> any idea how i can find that out ?
<mapps> cant you just use a website like whatismyip.com
<knightwise> mapps , agreed
<knightwise> but ...
<mapps> did i miss something sorry
<MartijnVdS> the proxy might be set to only proxy for some sites..
<mapps> thought yousaid no command line? can you not load a browser?
<mapps> ah
<knightwise> Normally all my traffic goes through a proxy
<knightwise> exxcept that one site
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: if you have control over the server, you can put a small script there that tells you
<knightwise> so thats the one I need to find out.
<knightwise> No control over the server :(
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: put the server in your /etc/hosts, pointing to 127.0.0.1
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: if you end up at 127.0.0.1, the proxy is not used
<MartijnVdS> if you don't the proxy IS used, and you can use whatsmyip.com :)
<knightwise> As I said , i'm only a thin client user on that server , so I have no access rights whatsoever
<shauno> that might give you a false positive, most systems know to skip the proxy for local addresses
<MartijnVdS> shauno: also, NAT
<knightwise> Is an "online traceroute" something that works ?
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: only from the website it's on
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: (it traces from the server the traceroute script runs on)
<knightwise> damn ...
<knightwise> also not what I need
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: what OS are you on?
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: there might be flash versions of those tools, those work client side
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: or in a java applet
<knightwise> I'll give it a try
<SuperMatt> morning all
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> Juventus game yesterday was odd eh
<mapps> being replayed at1pm uk time too what a bad time choice
<Myrtti> meh
<MooDoo> Myrtti: hug
<Myrtti> oh but now I remember what I have about today to be happy about!
<Myrtti> new (to us) car day!
<MooDoo> yaya
<SuperMatt> ugh, a colleague of mine has put on the limp bizcuit version of behind blue eyes, and frankly it is making me feel sick
<Myrtti> I knew there was another version than the Limp Bizkit one but I forgot which one was original... my mind must be slipping
<Myrtti> and yes, no matter what version of the song is playing, I get nauseous too
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mountain Day! :-D
<TheOpenSourcerer> Gotta love this: "UK prepares to launch internet archive without internet access" http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240210795/UK-prepares-to-launch-internet-archive-without-internet-access doh!
<dvrr> good morning  all
<DJones> Ah well, another day in work, time to start another audiobook to stop me from falling asleep
<diddledan> free hugs, MooDoo ?
<MooDoo> diddledan: yeah why the heck not :F
<MooDoo> :D
<diddledan> sweet
<diddledan> JamesTait: mountain day?
<JamesTait> diddledan, http://www.fao.org/forestry/internationalmountainday/en/
<MooDoo> hmmm anyone up for a ubuntu uk christmas google + hangout a week on sunday 22nd?  could be a giggle :D
<MartijnVdS> why not
 * MartijnVdS has a webcam and 100mbit internet ;)
<MooDoo> might send it to the mailing list.....
<dogmatic69> MartijnVdS:  you on Virgin?
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: nah, I'm in the Netherlands :)
<dogmatic69> ah
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: on XS4ALL
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: with FttH, so 100/100 symmetric
 * dogmatic69 has 100mbit too :)
<dogmatic69> only 10 upload though :/
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Hey MooDoo how's Life
<diddledan> I hate multilingualising
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: I'll be getting 500/500 :)
<MooDoo> davmor2: brill thanks, just sent a email to the mailing list :) how are you sir?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: what's wrong with multilingualism?
<diplo> MartijnVdS: Do you know you can get to not like some people
<diplo> :)
<popey> MOO!
<diddledan> turns out that I need to change my doodah because the client insists on it being a different format to what I'd speficied - i.e. I've given them two phone number slots, they only want to use one despite the original spec requiring two
<diddledan> DOO
<diddledan> put it together and you got MOODOO
<MooDoo> awwww shucks you guys ;)
<dogmatic69> MartijnVdS:  I got a email saying I get free upgrade to 120 soon :P
<diddledan> dogmatic69: virgin?
<dogmatic69> yep
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> <-- sky
<diddledan> I got 40megalumps
 * diplo if lucky gets 8mb on Sky
<diddledan> I want moar
<dogmatic69> diddledan:  the difference between virgin and <other_broadband> is that on speed test I get 101.xxmbit on a 100mbit line
<diddledan> lol
<diplo> Can get Fibre, but not sure I want to upgrade an dbe tied for another year so pondering..
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: I also get 25/25 on 4G
<diddledan> ouch
<diddledan> that's fast wirelesses
<diplo> MartijnVdS: Again, you can go off some people :)
<dogmatic69> never had any broadband that came close to the advertised speed
<dogmatic69> before virgin that is
<MartijnVdS> diplo: 4G speeds should be similar everywhere, right?
<MartijnVdS> diplo: it's the same tech
<popey> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3158299347.png \o/
<popey> 60 megalumps
<davmor2> popey: you only just been updated or something?
<diddledan> that's a lotta lumps
<davmor2> MooDoo: oh exciting
<dogmatic69> diplo:  4g should go upto around 100mbit on mobile
<dogmatic69> in ideal conditions etc
<diddledan> ideal being sat at the foot od the tower
<diddledan> actually that's probably one of the worst places for reception
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: isn't that LTE-Advanced?
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: with "normal" LTE being up to 50?
<davmor2> popey: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3158303941
<diddledan> Long-Term Evolution my foot!
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: yes, that's how it came about ;)
<popey> heh
<dogmatic69> MartijnVdS:  ah, seems so
<MartijnVdS> sigh @ people who name standards:
<MartijnVdS> Simultaneous voice and LTE (SVLTE)
<dogmatic69> seems LTE normal is 300 on wiki
<dogmatic69> "Peak download rates up to 299.6 Mbit/s and upload rates up to 75.4 Mbit/s depending on the user equipment category"
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: then Vodafone is probably limiting it here :)
<dogmatic69> ye, overselling
<MartijnVdS> dogmatic69: also, 20MHz of spectrum is a lot, and nobody has 4x4 antennas
<diddledan> yeah a lot of corps are artificially limiting it
<dogmatic69> diddledan:  that is how de beers made diamonds expenisve
<dogmatic69> oldest trick in the book
<diddledan> they wouldn't be able to cope with the bandwidth (bits per second not wireless bandwidth) required for everyone to be on marked speeds
<diddledan> that's a funky word: Boodschap
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: what does it actually translate to?
<diddledan> I've got it down as translation of "message"
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: yes, it's "message"
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: still going to the LUG meal tonight, or ditching it to see Sarah Millican instead?
<diddledan> that's good, I'm still in sync with the actual content vs the foreign translation that doesn't include reference to what the translation is actually translating
<MartijnVdS> Or when you go shopping, that's "boodschappen (doen)"
<diddledan> lol, Onderwerp, sounds like "under wear"
<davmor2> bigcalm: the LUG it will be funnier, I have cards to write :)
<DJones> Erm, http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-25330237 I must be missing something, how do blobs on a piece of paper become worth ~£15,000 each, I must get some new colour inks for my printer, I've got a ream of paper here, 500 * £15,000 = Loaded
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: Well "onder" means "below", just like "sub" in subject
<diddledan> aha
<diddledan> it all makes sense
<bigcalm> davmor2: ack, me too
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: it's a translation from Latin from the 1500s
<diddledan> I guess I need to learn latin >.<
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> those damned italians
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: learning about the indo-european roots of all those languages would be even more useful
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: and/or the various vowel and consontant shifts
<MartijnVdS> -t
<diddledan> continent shifts? :-p
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: those too, but that's a different subject :)
<diddledan> lol
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: http://historyofenglishpodcast.com/ ;)
<diddledan> as apple would say: there's a podcast for that
<diddledan> but they wouldn't because they can't scrape any money off podcasts
<diddledan> actually they might be working on a way to do so. that would be a money spinner.
<diddledan> imagine. you can publish your podcast anywhere but when apple drives listeners to your podcast you must pay apple 30% of any advertising or direct revenue from that user
<diddledan> like ebooks or apps that have a webstore built in
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: I've heard a few ads in podcasts, they just play it at the start/end and/or the presenters do some promotion for a service and give a discount code
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: the "history of english" guy made a "history of the alphabet" series you can pay for
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: and another podcast I listen to is kickstartering its second season
<MooDoo> popey: ah poo didn't know hangouts on air was 18+  doesn't the normal hangout only have a set amount of people that can join or has that limit been removed?
<popey> they both have a limit of 15 at a time AIUI
<MooDoo> ah
<foobarry> does this link work on ubuntu? http://www.channel5.com/shows/the-great-christmas-toy-giveaway/episodes/the-great-christmas-toy-giveaway
<foobarry> the programme fails to play...first time i tried a c5 prog
<popey> doesnt work here
<popey> but odd since it's flash
<popey> well, not that odd
<Laney> christmas tree!
<popey> http://www.neuroproductions.be/arduino/arduino-video-game/
<popey> fun
<diddledan> I would guess it's DRM protected
<diddledan> some DRMs work on ubuntu if you install the hal package, but 13.10 doesn't include such a beast
<foobarry> i am on 1204 with hal
<foobarry> doesnt work on android either
<MooDoo> AlanBell: are you able to help the person in ubuntu-irc re the bot?
<TheOpenSourcerer> popey: Anything remotely interesting about this Press
<TheOpenSourcerer> Release? http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/sap-increases-focus-on-developer-experience-and-makes-key-open-source-contributions-235346121.html
<popey> not for non-SAP users, no.
<TheOpenSourcerer> ty
<diddledan> openui5 looks interesting
<diddledan> it had to be done, didn't it - the html5 starwarts intro: https://openui5.hana.ondemand.com/test-resources/sap/m/demokit/explored/index.html
<bigcalm> davmor2: What's Ron's wife's name?
<davmor2> bigcalm: Mel
<bigcalm> davmor2: ta
<bigcalm> davmor2: who is SimonB (on the list)?
<davmor2> bigcalm: Blond haired cyclist who normally brings Sam his girlfriend
<bigcalm> davmor2: but only turns up at the xmas meal? The name and description really doesn't ring a bell
<Azelphur> A little offtopic, but anyone have any suggestions on how I might resolve this Skype on Android problem? https://www.dropbox.com/s/oexqae0ap5ih3on/2013-12-11%2003.14.03.mp4
<MartijnVdS> by using Google Hangouts
<davmor2> bigcalm: he normally turns up a few times in the year but hasn't this year
<Azelphur> MartijnVdS: that was pretty much my assessment.
<Azelphur> xD
<bigcalm> davmor2: righto
<diddledan> Azelphur: that's microsoft's secret ploy to make you buy a windows phone
<Azelphur> lol
<Myrtti> oooh oooh Dell Chromebook
<diddledan> oooh
<Myrtti> http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/11/5199524/dell-chromebook-11-first-chrome-os-laptop
<diddledan> wait, what?
<MartijnVdS> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2079040/dell-to-add-chromebook-11-looks-beyond-windows-and-android.html
<diddledan> meh, I need to be able to run a webserver on my local system along with version control and the like - chromebooks just don't appeal to me
<foobarry> i havent found someone yet who *only* uses the net, without occasional other bits and bobs
<foobarry> the fact they sell them in netbook size suggests its a companion to other computing devices you already have
<foobarry> could that dell pic be any more multi cultural?
<popey> my mum would probably be fine with a chromebook
<foobarry> my mum also likes scanning/picasa/printing. the g+ photo app seems lame
<daftykins> most people with simple uses i've seen with chromebooks have ended up wanting more, then they've modded Ubuntu onto them :D
<foobarry> popey: did wifey sanction the scalextric?
<popey> not spoken about it yet
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: *veto
<foobarry> :)
<foobarry> verb
<foobarry> 1.
<foobarry> give official permission or approval for (an action).
<MartijnVdS> a constitutional right to reject a decision or proposal made by a lawmaking body.
<MartijnVdS> according to Google
<MartijnVdS> or "a rejection by right of veto.
<MartijnVdS> or "any ban or prohibition."
<bigcalm> Somebody (not me) should set-up a RPi and webcam to play scalextric against a human. Reacting to impending corners and proximity to other cars. Sending control signals either directly to the track or via an actuator to vary pressure on a controller
<MartijnVdS> bigcalm: why not you?
<bigcalm> MartijnVdS: lack of time and Scalextric ;)
<popey> hah
<popey> i like that idea
<popey> then setup two and have them race eachother
<popey> be fun for sam to have someone to race against ☻
<bigcalm> What's the default MTA on ubuntu server?
<bigcalm> Ah, postfix
<TheOpenSourcerer> exit
<TheOpenSourcerer> oops
<TheOpenSourcerer> ttfn
<TheOpenSourcerer> It's Thing 2's Nativity play this evening.
<TheOpenSourcerer> He's doing the sound :-)
<bigcalm> Try not to embarrass them too much
<bigcalm> Humf
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25338591
<Azelphur> Smartphone users will be able to build playlists of songs and then hear them played back in a random order. Tablet users will have more control, letting them select specific tracks
<Azelphur> everybody asking questions about build.prop tweaks in 3...2...1
<Azelphur> (also surge in paranoidandroid users in 3...2...1)
<daftykins> Azelphur: :D
<daftykins> yeah i read that bit and thought - wait who wants that? but maybe it's talking features rather than play style
<daftykins> sigh at being asked to be a human spam filter again today
<daftykins> forwarded a 'FedEx' email and asked if it is legit
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<Azelphur> lol
<Azelphur> daftykins: did you see my funny Skype video earlier? :P
<popey> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/religion/the-pope/10510806/Pope-Francis-named-Time-Person-of-the-Year-2013.html
<Laney> passed over again
<daftykins> Azelphur: no sir?
<Azelphur> daftykins: https://www.dropbox.com/s/oexqae0ap5ih3on/2013-12-11%2003.14.03.mp4
 * Azelphur facedesks
<daftykins> O_O
<Azelphur> Skype works great, eh? :)
<daftykins> was that clean install, post update or just a subsequent login?
<Azelphur> clean install on stock rom
<Azelphur> brand new phone >.<
<daftykins> ouchies!
<daftykins> N5?
<Azelphur> yup
<Azelphur> crappy skype xD
<daftykins> i feel like the world + dog upgraded to a Nexus 5 whilst i just got my N4 back in Feb :>
<Azelphur> I was gonna stick with my N4, but someone offered me £190 for it
<Azelphur> figured it was worth the cheap upgrade
<daftykins> :o
<daftykins> neat :)
<daftykins> alrighty, i think i've made my house sufficiently cat-proof
<daftykins> i'm cat-sitting for my olds this weekend, with the view that they're going to try and give me this one permanently D:
<Azelphur> cat sitting \o/
<dwatkins> a friend of mine was cat-sitting two cats, and one of them disappeared within the flat for 4 hours, she was distraught
<dwatkins> it magically turned-up later that same evening, acting like nothing had happened, of course
<popey> wifey rabbit sat the neighbours bunny
<popey> it died
<popey> well, we had to take it to the vets and have it put down
<popey> it got bum rot
<dwatkins> :(
<daftykins> dwatkins: :D
<popey> she was scared that they'd go mental when they got back
<popey> so we asked their friend (who picked them up from their airport) to let them know in the car
<popey> the family were very much "oh, whatever"
<dwatkins> blimey
<dwatkins> I'm a 36 year old man, and I cried when my hamster had to be put down.
<dwatkins> (last year)
<daftykins> wow, didn't think there was much that could afflict hamsters prior to their already short lifespan
<dwatkins> he had cancer, poor dude, had a massive lump on his belly
<daftykins> :O
<dwatkins> this all happened relatively quickly, he was fine until a couple days before
<popey> yeah, i will be quite upset when salem goes
<popey> he's very much "my" cat
<dwatkins> for the curious, here's Fudge: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dominic_watkins/sets/72157629430836885/
<popey> sitting on my desk every day
<popey> awwww
<dwatkins> yeah, he was awesome, never bit anyone either.
 * dwatkins goes back to logging his second bug of the day and leaves the tab open
<daftykins> aww
<daftykins> looks an adventurous chap
<dwatkins> yeah, he tried his hardest to get out of everything we put him in, including the bath
<daftykins> :D
 * dwatkins notes he's still at work and has to be back at 8am
 * czajkowski hugs davmor2 
<czajkowski> howdy sunshine
 * davmor2 glares at czajkowski for accosting him
<davmor2> czajkowski: busy thanks you?
<davmor2> czajkowski: how's bash
<davmor2> and more important hows the Hens
<czajkowski> bash is good
<czajkowski> he's making fun of the hens
<czajkowski> 1/3 is well able for him and pecks him on the nose when he gets in her face
<czajkowski> the other two just flap away
<dwatkins> I assume they actually have names, czajkowski ;)
<dwatkins> ...or are they "one of three" etc.
<czajkowski> dwatkins: oh you've not heard :)
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> Periperi, Jerk and Teryaki  :)
<czajkowski> I blame jon
<dwatkins> oh right, I see...
<directhex> great now i'm hungry
<dwatkins> I'm hungry and I just had snacks.
<directhex> i'm on a diet. i contain less food than i ought to
<directhex> http://steamcommunity.com/gid/103582791434672565#announcements/detail/1930088300965516570
<dwatkins> I've been naughty with my dieting, but had a lot of success with keto, including not getting hungry much.
<dwatkins> yay for Steam Machines
<dwatkins> although they look like Dell desktop PCs
<bigcalm> Xmas LUG meal time. Yay for Wolverhampton curries \o/
<daftykins> hahaha
<directhex> ultra-premium gaming pc company Digital Storm teases a dual-boot steamos/windows machine http://www.digitalstormonline.com/steam-machine.asp
<Azelphur> oO
<directhex> "Instead of competing with console pricing, we're focusing on PC gaming's biggest advantage, raw performance"
<Azelphur> :)
<directhex> their cheapest machine starts at $700
<directhex> so i'd expect this box to start at higher
<directhex> (cheap pc uses off the shelf case, this has a custom case)
<directhex> their "console size" box starts at $1240
<directhex> http://www.digitalstormonline.com/bolt.asp
<daftykins> they look kinda nice
<popey> ooh http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/11/5201030/steamos-will-be-available-to-download-on-december-13th
<gordonjcp> !
<gordonjcp> popey: gosh, that's Friday
<gordonjcp> I have the long weekend off
<gordonjcp> s/the/a/
<dwatkins> I wonder if it'll run on my Kerbal Space Program simulator.
<mralc> evening
<MartijnVdS> evening mr alc
<dwatkins> hiya
<mralc> is there any other linux event/conferences other oggcamp held in the uk?
 * dwatkins realises his mind hasn't really left the office yet
<popey> There's emfcamp
<popey> and FLOSSUK
<MartijnVdS> that sounds like a dentists' conference though
<mralc> lol
<mralc> thanks for the info
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-12
<mapp|work> this sucks, dns isnt working at work
<ali1234> Azelphur: djy1991 just uploaded a video with base64 content in the description. it appears to be an executable file. you know anything about this? some valve ARG happening?
<ali1234> the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmldfFmv_EU
<MooDoo> morning all
<knightwise> morning everyon e
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: it's the NSA/CIA talking to people in the field
<MartijnVdS> ali1234: 21st century number stations
<ali1234> on djy's channel?
<MartijnVdS> I have no idea who that is
<MooDoo> I watch defcon videos and it was interesting the general of the NSA on there, quite an interesting watch
<diddledan> hi every body
 * diddledan awaits dr nick reference
<MooDoo> hi
<diddledan> fial
<diddledan> fail*
<diddledan> it goes: "hi dr nick!"
<diddledan> </simpsons fail>
<MooDoo> i have no idea what you're talking about ;)
<diddledan> cartoon about a family of yellow people
<diddledan> the son of the family insists that people eat his shorts
<MooDoo> sorry i know who they are, no idea about the dr nick reference, shall I go back to sleep?
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> you have to have seen quite alot to catch the few episodes he actually appears in
<diddledan> one of his lines that I remember well is "INflammable means flammable?!"
<diddledan> that line was uttered after the inflammable container exdploded
<diddledan> --d
<diplo> Morning all
<gordonjcp> "flammbable" isn't a real word
<gordonjcp> of course, neither is "flammable"
<gordonjcp> I reall must clean this keyboard
<MartijnVdS> gordonjcp: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/washable-keyboard-k310
<AlanBell> diddledan: valuable and invaluable are also not opposites
<MartijnVdS> famous and infamous?
<diddledan> I thought the same about decent and indecent, too, but apparently exposure of one kind is less legal than the other
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: "He got arrested for decent exposure"? Must've been really trying 8-)
<diddledan> lol
<shauno> I've always wondered that about 'terrific'.  horror->horrific, terror->terrific.  why is terrific a good thing?
<shauno> my task this morning; figure out how to reply to an email without just insulting him.  this is not going to be a fun morning
<diplo> shauno: I just don't bother or get someone else to do it as I can't do that.. going to get me sacked one day
<knightwise> morning everyone
 * knightwise is trying to find a way to stream his iTunes library over the web
<shauno> we've made a feature request that "appliance" expose the option to use a http-proxy.  I got the reply "If you provide the DNS server to the <appliance> it must resolve the issue. <web-service> data will be re-directed through DNS server and then proxy server."
<shauno> my favourite part being that he's sent a screenshot of his laptop (not "appliance") resolving timesofindia.com as "explanation"
<diplo> I'd probably have replied with something like 'do you know what you're talking about' :)
<shauno> yeah, that's one of few options I've come up with that don't start with "what the"
<diplo> It really sucks doesn't it, one of my old colleages has started a job in london, went from we did everything to a corporate env with dbadmins/linux/window admins etc
<diplo> Most people he deals with don't really have a clue, it's got to the point now that they have given him root/admin access to all the servers and he then writes docs for them :/
<shauno> I know it's a well-beaten horse, but I'm still not happy that our firmware dev got moved from missouri to bangalore
<diddledan> keys to the kingdom!
<diddledan> shauno: did the guys move with the job or did the job move to new guys?
<shauno> the role moved, the bodies didn't
<diddledan> fudge
<diddledan> so they completely nuked an entire department?
<diddledan> that sucks
<MooDoo> sigh.
<diddledan> it's not so bad if you can retain the same staffing
<diddledan> but to braindrain an entire department and somehow train a new department to do the same job really doesn't make sense
<diddledan> training that new department without any of the old department to offer advice*
<shauno> it wasn't retraining, it was 'mutualization', when we were swallowed whole by a parent company
<MooDoo> it's all about cost, why pay for local staff, when you can get cheaper labour a continent awaty
<diddledan> eek it's light outside
<diddledan> -_-
<diplo> skills I guess, that's the other issue with my mate in london. they all have 'a indian' who works for them that they pass off not so nice work
<diplo> But the problem with it is that they're fairly rubbish on the whole from what he's found out, but... htey cost 1/10th the cost of most UK staff
<shauno> we have some who are totally worth their weight
<diddledan> me?
<diddledan> oh hang, on. good point.
<diddledan> wrong , placement
<MooDoo> I know a company that outsourced all their work to india, made most of their workforce redundant....they had to grovel to get their staff back when their biggest client threatened to leave them if they didn't move it all back as the outsourcing company were pitiful.
<gordonjcp> MartijnVdS: :-)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Poinsettia Day! :-D
<MooDoo> morning JamesTait
<foobarry> an employer choose a wood-free paper for sustainability but the paper in made in india, hence massive carbon footprint :(
<MartijnVdS> enviro-madness!
<shauno> wood-free paper sounds .. I must google this.  It just reminds me of the terrible waxpaper-like TP we used to have at school
<diddledan> shauno: plastic - made of oil
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> and, shauno , you actually ventured far enough to be using TP in a school toilet?!
<foobarry> its called "harvest"
<diddledan> hold it in until you get home!
<shauno> I never had that issue.  you must have some proper dodgy schools down south :p
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> put it this way, you daren't try and flush the mess away
<foobarry> our school toilets were like pub toilets or football ground toilets ..open sewers
<diddledan> that's a n00b mistake
<Myrtti> shauno: bamboo or recycled paper
<diddledan> instead of disappearing down the drain it bubbles up and out over your feet
<diddledan> sorry for the visuals
<diddledan> I never have understood why toilet makers make the cistern hold more water than can fit in the bowl if the bowl wasn't to empty at all
<foobarry> i have memories of the flooded toilet floors so clearly that you would just have to stand at the entrance and get your wanger out and just pee onto the puddle
<diddledan> foobarry: lol
<Myrtti> diddledan: or have an overflow drain like sinks do
<foobarry> i still have recurring dreams about slipping over on filthy toilets
<TheOpenSourcerer> Any budding beekeepers?: http://opensource.com/life/13/12/open-source-beehive
<ali1234> foobarry: it has to, because physics
<ali1234> er, i mean diddledan
<MartijnVdS> TheOpenSourcerer: didn't sabdfl have a hive/colony?
<xnox> he is also allergic to bees =)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Apparently yes MartijnVdS
<AlanBell> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1115
<Myrtti> TheOpenSourcerer: emmajane would...
<MooDoo> they could of branded it with a ubuntu logo ;)
<MooDoo> Myrtti: emmajane would of knitted it ;)
<Myrtti> MooDoo: or sewn
<MooDoo> Myrtti: or even crochet ;)
<TheOpenSourcerer> My wife's dad used to keep bees and we'd quite like to, but our youngest child has severe allergies so it's probably not a good idea.
<SuperMatt> MooDoo: s/of/have/
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: thanks :p
<SuperMatt> sorry to do that, but it drives me up the wall >.<
<SuperMatt> that and "can I get"
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: it's fine, I don't mind being rediculed infront of my peers :)
<SuperMatt> \o/
<MooDoo> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<MooDoo>  :)
<Myrtti> SuperMatt: I hereby give you permission to correct my English language anytime, anywhere
<SuperMatt> Oh, you don't want that
<SuperMatt> I'm wrong in a number of places
<Myrtti> SuperMatt: take it as a challenge
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: you can always defer to the Queen, of course
<TheOpenSourcerer> SuperMatt: hah - we have a bit of a meme in our pub about that - every time a newcomer comes in and says "can I get a pint of ..." everyone tells them no and why.
<MooDoo> I wish people would talk proper like what I does.
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: aren't you from halfway oop norf though?
<SuperMatt> TheOpenSourcerer: that's brilliant
<SuperMatt> I assume you go with "because you're not allowed behind the bar"?
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: nottingham, so should be saying things like "ayup me duck"
<shauno> they've always irked me.  "I'll have" more than "can I get", but still
<Myrtti> I had to explain the difference between immaterial substances and set objects to D the other day when he was reading over my shoulder my Finnish discussion over what kind of Baileys are available at Tescos
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: yeah, so not quite the north, but also not quite the middle anymore ;)
<TheOpenSourcerer> Thet kind of thing - then we say you may drink if you ask properly "Please may I have... " would be a good start! So sometimes newcomers don't stay very long ;-)
<SuperMatt> hahaha
<MooDoo> http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/food/french-cafe-fed-up-with-rushed-customers-begins-charging-more-for-rudeness/story-fn93ypt9-1226781130323
<MooDoo> TheOpenSourcerer: read that :D
<Myrtti> different referencing pronouns for expressing "I've not seen any special Baileys at the store"
<SuperMatt> Myrtti: "Tescos" also winds me up...
<SuperMatt> because it's Tesco
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: or Americans and their "legos"
<TheOpenSourcerer> MooDoo: That's great!
<Myrtti> SuperMatt: yes, I left that there on purpose ;-)
<SuperMatt> oh god yeah, legos just sounds wrong
<shauno> "can I get" is a simple yes/no question, surely?
<MooDoo> TheOpenSourcerer: we need a bot in here, for people that say "can any one help" and if no please, pass them to #ubuntu ;)
<foobarry> every nightclub deserves an s on the end
<MooDoo> shauno: it sounds wrong.
<MooDoo> s/get/have
<foobarry> "can i get" is plain rude. "please could i have.."
<SuperMatt> foobarry: they only get an s on the end because the people that attend are normally commoners. filthy filthy commoners.
<foobarry> colloquialists
<shauno> 'get' is accurate, if the next step is to point them to the offie ;)
<MartijnVdS> shauno: "can I get a pint?" -> "can I help myself to one?"; "can I have a pint?" -> "would you mind doing it for me?"
<TheOpenSourcerer> It's not rude, it just means you you are asking if you can retrieve whatever it is yourself.
<MartijnVdS> even *I* know that :P
<TheOpenSourcerer> In a self-service diy warehouse it is probably right.
<foobarry> its an americanism, therefore lame
<TheOpenSourcerer> The assistant would let you know where you can go and get said item.
<shauno> "I'll have" is my pet hate.  it only actually works if someone else is offering
 * Myrtti gets popcorn
<TheOpenSourcerer> Hmm, Myrtti. Isn't it a bit early for popcorn?
<SuperMatt> It's never too early
<SuperMatt> the real question is: salt or sweet?
<foobarry> "i'll have" only works when you ask your mates what beers they are having
<SuperMatt> I'm being badgered to try these fancy new combination packs of salt and sweet
<SuperMatt> but I remain unconvinced
<foobarry> SuperMatt: rackspace?
<SuperMatt> no news yet!
<foobarry> :(
<Myrtti> SuperMatt: there is no sweet popcorn in Finland
<Myrtti> so I've not really learnt to eat it
<foobarry> butterkist ra ra ra
<shauno> yay, I have new Pi (which is also incorrect, but the plural of .. pis? looks awkward)
<SuperMatt> I've had a lot of good feedback, but no offer
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: is there plain popcorn? Is there sugar/syrup?
<SuperMatt> the recruiter is convinced that they're just waiting for signoff to hire me
<Myrtti> MartijnVdS: salty, or butter
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: no "nothing"?
<SuperMatt> oh god, I don't want butter on my popcorn
<SuperMatt> MADNESS
<foobarry> rackspace use recruiters?
<Myrtti> MartijnVdS: not really, unless you pop it in a pan at home
<Myrtti> or pop corn machine at home
<SuperMatt> well they don't really hire for specific roles, so I guess they have recruiters which go hunting down the best people for them
<foobarry> my wife asked for a £30 popcorn machine
<SuperMatt> it's a case of "go and find me the best" rather than "here's a role, try and find someone to fit it"
<foobarry> they are far away in hayes or somewhere?
<SuperMatt> yup yup
<SuperMatt> it'll be an interesting commute
<SuperMatt> but totally worth it for the name on my cv ;)
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: did you hear from RS?
<SuperMatt> nope, nothing yet
<MooDoo> how rude
<SuperMatt> the general gist is that they haven't said no yet, so chances are there's delays getting sign off for me
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: or like other companies, they are rude and don't reply to unsuccessful applicants, but still keeping my fingers crossed fro you.
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: do you have RHCE?
<SuperMatt> RHCSA
 * MartijnVdS has RSA4096
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: oooo
<MartijnVdS> also ECDSA
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: that's a typing exam lol
<SuperMatt> MooDoo: it's all through a recruitment agency, so the recruiter is constantly badgering racksapce
 * diplo keeps debating getting some quali's
<diplo> My company don't do any training of any sort ever
<MooDoo> SuperMatt: ah!
<SuperMatt> so if it really was a no, we'd have an answer by now
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: "please mash some keys to get more random bits"
<diplo> So will be self paid :/
<SuperMatt> but they've called me every day this week
<SuperMatt> I just hope I head today so I can hand in my notice today as I'm off tomorrow
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: I remember doing RSA2 myself many moons ago, plenty of putting my fingers on the home keys lol
<SuperMatt> I don't want to wait till monday as my notice period is a month and it'd mean starting midweek or something
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: oh I meant my GPG key
<MooDoo> diplo: yeah I have to self train my self, but not sure, RHCE or MSCITP?
<diplo> I'm going for RHCE eventually, recently got training material.
<MooDoo> diplo: where you get that from?  was it a book?
<diplo> I have an old book, and training material was from a friend
<mycziii> hi guys
<diplo> Well a couple of books, I can't afford to get newer ones yet, but if I get the gist of all the other stuff first and then when I'm a little more flush get an updated one
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<MooDoo> diplo: sounds like a plan
<MooDoo> mycziii: brobostigon hello :)
<brobostigon> :)
<Myrtti> whee, one of D's Christmas presents sorted, \o/ http://shop.theaa.com/store/car-kits/aa-emergency-breakdown-and-touring-kit just arrived (ironically from Littlehampton where we'll be going for the holidays)
<mycziii> MooDoo: :-)
<popey> SuperMatt: are you sure your notice period isn't four weeks?
<SuperMatt> I'm pretty certain it's a month
<SuperMatt> because I was stung by it in my last place, so I double checked here
<popey> starting a job mid-week isn't the worst thing in the world
<SuperMatt> I know
<SuperMatt> but it'd be nice to start on a monday
<SuperMatt> have a nice refreshing weekend
<Myrtti> I always try to make a point of starting on the first working day of the month
<SuperMatt> Myrtti: sure, it's good for ensuring payday goes smoothly
<MartijnVdS> so do I, but at this job they told me "Your contract starts on the first, but as that's a Friday, you won't have to come in until the 4th"
<MartijnVdS> so I got a free day out of it! ;)
<SuperMatt> nice work
<popey> heh
<popey> starting mid week means you dont have the commute pressure of monday morning
<popey> and people being too busy on a monday to help you get started
<popey> IMO
<popey> IME
<SuperMatt> fair enough
<MartijnVdS> popey: We started my first Monday with a sprint planning. Worked great :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> My first day at Canonical was me flying to Florida
<SuperMatt> I'm sad that I hadn't heard back earlier in the week, tbh, because it would have been the crowning glory of that week
<MartijnVdS> popey: nice!
<SuperMatt> I had such an expic week running from last thursday to tuesday, I just wanted the job offer to top it off
<SuperMatt> sads that it didn't happen like that
<davmor2> Morning all
<MartijnVdS> \o
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<davmor2> MooDoo: is it snowing up norff yet?
<MooDoo> nah just a bit damp
<MooDoo> and cold in the morning.
<directhex> did the latest chromium update break flash?
<AlanBell> directhex: seems ok in 31.0.1650.63
<dwatkins> if it did, it's Google's bundled version of Flash
<dwatkins> directhex: what's breaking?
<directhex> dwatkins, chromium uses flashplugin. chrome uses google flash
<directhex> dwatkins, no flash works. it's not in about:plugins
<dwatkins> oh sorry, misread your original comment directhex
<dwatkins> what Ubuntu version?
<dwatkins> also, I assume you installed Chromium via apt-get or similar.
<dwatkins> I'm guessing it has a PPA, it's been a while since I installed it
<directhex> ok, fixed it with more aggressive "kill" usage
<dwatkins> woot
<MartijnVdS> kill --with=fire
<dwatkins> My laptop's currently running 12.04 to try and reproduce a flash problem where the "let me use the microphone" dialog can't be dismissed
<ali1234> that is an old and well known bug
<dwatkins> it is, ali1234? what should I search for to find out more, please?
<ali1234> hang on i'm looking for the bug
<dwatkins> thanks
<bigcalm> davmor2: morning. Did you think the curries were a little thin last night?
<ali1234> bug 995699
<lubotu3> bug 865672 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #995699 "Adobe Flash Player Settings" dialog does not respond to mouse clicks" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865672
<dwatkins> thanks ali1234 :)
<ali1234> it's a compiz bug btw...
<popey> bug 1260287
<lubotu3> bug 1260287 in quodlibet (Ubuntu) "quodlibet hangs after opening dialogs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260287
<popey> does that lock up for everyone?
<directhex> my penultimate ps3 game has arrived, courtesy amazon and popey
<popey> moi?
<directhex>      Selected Payment Method: Gift Certificate/Card (£16.99)
<popey> oh ☻
<popey> yay
<popey> what did you get?
<directhex>      Ni No Kuni - Wrath of the White Witch (PS3)
<directhex> a JRPG animated by legendary japanese company Studio Ghibli
<ali1234> whaaaaaaaaat?
<MartijnVdS>   /me youtubes
<MartijnVdS> it looks amazing
<ali1234> i assume it's in english?
<popey> heh, looks cute
<popey> the trailer was english
<directhex> if you're some kind of mainstream dubbed user, rather than subtitles... </hipster>
<popey> heh
<ali1234> loads of great games don't get translated at all :(
<popey> My ex-boss has a daughter who learned Japanese after getting into the game culture.
<ali1234> i might have to buy a ps3 for this
<popey> She now works as a JP/EN translator I believe
<popey> she's was big into jp DS games
<davmor2> bigcalm: I think mine worked out to be a very expensive Curry :)
<directhex> ali1234, i didn't see you as the type
<ali1234> why not? i love stuff like this
<bigcalm> davmor2: yeah, not my idea to just split the bill like that :S
<directhex> ali1234, i'm ending my involvement with last-gen purchases. am done buying 360 games, and now only have one ps3 game left to buy before drawing a line under my ps3 collection
<davmor2> bigcalm: we always do that it's just easier
<daftykins> directhex: what's the last?
<directhex> daftykins, the last of us!
<bigcalm> davmor2: you need to have more expensive tastes :D
<ali1234> like i said the other day, i only buy consoles when they are EOL, and therefore cheap
<directhex> daftykins, the ordering decided for maximum irony
<popey> yeah, i rarely buy new, ouya is the exception
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> that doesn't work when you want to play games with friends
<daftykins> *upon* said consoles
<davmor2> bigcalm: but normally I pay maybe £5 extra, this time it was more like £10 but I don't really mind cause it was a nice evening for everyone which was the important bit, did Hayley have a nice time?
<daftykins> davmor2: the dreaded divided curry cost, eh?
<Myrtti> ali1234: yeah it's in English
<bigcalm> davmor2: she did indeed. As did I :) Hayley is always worried before attending such events. After we left, she said she was so glad that she did attend
<Myrtti> we bought it but it wasn't quite as fun as we thought
<ali1234> aw :(
<davmor2> bigcalm: good
<Myrtti> it's basically glorified Pokemon
<popey> We had Bunny Chow for tea last night.
<popey> Kids loved it
<Myrtti> or Final Fantasy or Lufia
<popey> over xmas I plan to get the kids eating all kinds of different things
<davmor2> popey: you chowed on bunny that's just not right ;)
<popey> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/70/Quarter_Mutton_Bunny_Chow.jpg
<ali1234> popey: cannot reproduce your bug on saucy, also the UI isn't how you describe (there is no file menu)
<Myrtti> popey: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/dec/04/jack-monroe-budget-christmas
<popey> oh, did I typo
<popey> ali1234: how much music is in your folder?
<popey> is it just madly busy then?
<ali1234> eh... quite a lot, but not as much as serious mp3 collectors
<popey> only 400 in mine
<ali1234> 53GB
<MooDoo> 20gb in mine
 * popey leaves it running
<ali1234> the UI remains responsive, new stuff popping up all the time
<popey> mine instantly becomes unresponsive when I add a folder
<bigcalm> 159GB
<ali1234> oh btw... i'm using xubuntu :)
<ali1234> maybe it's fighting with zeitgeist?
<popey> wonder if I can get more output by running it manually via python?
<ali1234> what if you add an empty folder or one with just 1 mp3 in it?
<ali1234> i get lots of debug output about bad files too
<popey> same
<popey> same issue with 1 mp3
<popey> i get no debug out
<diddledan> I've got 31.55GB
<popey> i am only trying this app because it claims to be able to get missing album art
<popey> if there's another ubuntu app (which isn't amarok) which can do it, I'll try that
 * diplo manually did all his with mp3tag.de ( 160gb's worth ) 
<ali1234> rhythmbox can do it
<diplo> But simples to do it now as I get new albums I do it
<ali1234> it doesn't put it into the mp3 files though
<popey> it can?
<popey> oh
<ali1234> yeah, it's a plugin
<diddledan> diplo: that's a lotta giggles
<popey> does it save a jpg in the folder thoug
<popey> not stuff it an unrelated folder?
<ali1234> no, it saves them all in ~/.cache/rhythmbox/albumartcache.dat or something
<ali1234> also the plugin is bugged and i had to disable it
<ali1234> it used to work though
<popey> bah
<diplo> That's why I use mp3tag, it writes the image to the mp3 so no seperate album art anywhere
<daftykins> then you're just duplicating the image n times :(
<daftykins> i used to do that, but i prefer to just have 'cover.jpg' within the album folder
<diplo> Yep, but it's miniscule in size change
<daftykins> a good media player can read that
<daftykins> plus it's against the rules of certain communities i believe
<diplo> diddledan: I've been sorting mp3's for last 10-15 years, I only listen to 10gb of it probably just don't get rid of anything :)
<brobostigon> free mobile spotify, yay
<diplo> Communities daftykins ?
<diddledan> spotify is amazeballs
<daftykins> diplo: yep such as what.cd
<Myrtti> diddledan: +1000000
<ali1234> does free spotify still have the silly "you can only listen to each song three times ever" limit?
<foobarry> brobostigon: about time
<brobostigon> foobarry: i agree, yes.
<daftykins> i have never used spotify
<Myrtti> I still pay for it though, turns out the artists are paid more if people with premium subscription listen to their songs
<daftykins> not sure it'd be for me either
<diddledan> I pay for it too
<foobarry> i've spent < 20 quid on albums this year
<foobarry> so paying for potify is not economical
<diplo> Same here foobarry
<Myrtti> foobarry: I pay for the convenience, space saving and not needing to worry if my harddrive borks
<foobarry> i think i backed up my musics to google music
<diddledan> I pay for the discovery of new tracks based on my listening past
<foobarry> i'm kinda fussy
<daftykins> that part could be handy
<diplo> Not sure what.cd is daftykins but all my images come from amazon ( auto grabs them with mp3tag )
<Myrtti> also I don't really listen to radio so following artists and playlist publishers exposes me to new music
<diddledan> spotify radio is awesome
<foobarry> anyone noticed that CDs on amazon are expensive again nowadays
<diplo> I find new stuff from friends and Sky Music channels :)
<awilkins> I usually buy music on CD from play.com these days
<daftykins> diplo: private music torrent site - perhaps unsavoury for me to discuss further! anywho they have quite specific rules on things
<foobarry> play.com is not play.com anymore though
<foobarry> it became a marketplace site :(
<awilkins> Not used it in a while
<daftykins> diplo: lol sky music channels are still playing the same things for the last 15 years though!
<diddledan> play.com is rakouten, or so they keep insisting
<daftykins> rakouten?
<diddledan> daftykins: no idea
<foobarry> special move in street fighter
<awilkins> Dammit, you beat me to it
<diplo> Scuzz isn't, I like rock /metal as well as other stuff
<daftykins> not sure how a site can be that :D
<diplo> But tbh, I play 80's stuff more than anything
<awilkins> They should so advertise themselves with that because it would work better than the stupid adverts on the side of buses
<daftykins> diplo: heh i was thinking of Kerrang which is the top offender for what i said
<foobarry> i just discovered that zavvi is still going
<diplo> Definitly daftykins :)
<daftykins> i just had a local gas co. employee come over to quote me for a new boiler, he's guessing around the £1,900 mark :(
<popey> diplo: mp3tag is windows?
<foobarry> youtube just presented me with a pair of boobs barely covered with hair on their front page (not signed in)
<diddledan> foobarry: awesome
<foobarry> :-|
<diplo> Yep, but works perfectly under wine popey
<diplo> Or did about 6 months ago when I last did the lot of them
<popey> how manual is it?
<popey> you have to do each track?
<diplo> So I have my music in Music/Artist/Album/mp3's
<popey> ditto
<diplo> I basically select an album with all mp3s and go to top and get album art
<diplo> Click the one you want from results
<diplo> Click save
<diplo> I did 160gb over a 2 week period on and off
<diplo> Renamed all files to the same format 01 - songname.mp3
<diplo> I guess I'm a little OCD on it :)
<diplo> I'll install mp3tag now to test if it still works
<diddledan> I wonder what time wordpress 3.8 is going to hit today
<ali1234> 3.8? i only just upgraded to 3.7 :/
<daftykins> ^my thoughts exactly
<diddledan> ali1234: it was a short dev cycle
<popey> meh, too manual
<diplo> heh
<diplo> It was the best I could find that did what I wanted, all others sucked
<daftykins> Nexus 4 in macro shocker: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pj000srr8nmph5/IMG_20131212_120144.jpg
<diplo> I did find a CLI tag that did it all via musicbraninz and did a best guess
<diplo> Worked 70% well
<diplo> Can't remember the name off my head though
<diplo> Help please :) - My mum has been asked to get a wireless mouse for my brother.. plays some games - FPS's etc.. what is the recommendation now
<diplo> Last mouse I bought specifically for gaming was a MX510 :)
<diplo> so out of harddware now
<daftykins> take a look at something by Razer
<dutchie> daftykins: http://beets.radbox.org/?
<MartijnVdS> I've heard wireless mice + games = laggy
<dutchie> er, diplo
<daftykins> dutchie: perhaps not me that was after that?
<daftykins> :)
<dutchie> too many d people
<daftykins> :D
<diplo> Never had an issue so far with the one I have and that was a work one M-RAG97 Logitech thing
<diddledan> o/
<diplo> ta, looking
<dutchie> re: mice: i'm very happy with my roccat kone xtd
<daftykins> dratted d dudes doth detract from discussion daily
<diplo> That could have been it dutchie !
<dutchie> there are semi-official linux drivers too
<diplo> Not required for linux, brother a windows boy through and through
<diddledan> \o/ windows rockxs your sockxs
<diddledan> I've been awake too long
<diddledan> I've gone into randomness mode
<daftykins> diddledan: you never leave it!
<diplo> BBetter see what she wants to spend, I think it was more £30 :)
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: what's wrong with that mode?
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: not much
<SuperMatt> popey: I have some questions about raid in btrfs, though I have a feeling it might be best for me to test this in vms
<SuperMatt> imagine I had one disk with all my data on
<popey> ya
<SuperMatt> would it be simple to come along with two equally sized disks and raid5 all of them without having to remove data from the first disk?
<popey> with no RAID?
<popey> you can't raid 5 in btrfs yet
<popey> only RAID 0 and 1
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: to upgrade from btfs-with-no-raid to btrfs-with-raid5?
<davmor2> diddledan: why would you use an operating system that throws rocks as your socks?  What did your socks do?
<SuperMatt> ah, well popey has answered my question :P
<popey> if the first disk was btrfs you can just add a second one and make it RAID 1
<popey> and then run balance to spread the data around
<popey> all online
<SuperMatt> sure, raid 1 is just striped, right?
<diddledan> davmor2: they're pretty pungent
<popey> well, its RAID1-like
<popey> its not RAID1
<SuperMatt> sure sure
<popey> basically every chunk is in two places
<davmor2> diddledan: they wash then don't have windows throw rocks at them :D
<popey> thats how I have my 12 disk btrfs volume, one big RAID1
<diddledan> lol
<SuperMatt> I see
<SuperMatt> dang, I wish raid 5 worked
<diddledan> raid6!
<MartijnVdS> popey: managed in a smart way by btrfs right?
<MartijnVdS> popey: so every file has *2* copies on the array, not 12
<SuperMatt> nm, diddledan 5 or 6, doesn't matter with 3 drives ;)
<diddledan> >.<
<SuperMatt> tbh, I need to look at what disks I have and see what the best option is for me
<SuperMatt> that'll be a job for this weekend
<popey> yes MartijnVdS
<popey> I haven't run balance for ages, might kick one off
<diddledan> goo on, popey, squeeze one out
<MartijnVdS> ಠ_ಠ
<SuperMatt> https://cloud.supermatt.net/public.php?service=files&t=1ce33ea8f0afd2d7f7621b0fb8b5dceb
<diddledan> if nothing else it'll make a fancy light show
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561123/
<popey> away she goes
<SuperMatt> that's how my disks look now, I just wanna whip 3 of them out and put them in a nice way in to my n54l
<SuperMatt> could do four of them
<diddledan> I used to enjoy taking a drive out of a hotswap array and reinsert to watch the lightshow as it rebuilds
<SuperMatt> I *really* don't enjoy anything that involves messing around with my data D:
<diddledan> popey: how big is your array in raw terms and then how much formatted+raid?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561140/ \o/
<popey> it's 12x2TB
<diddledan> wow
<MartijnVdS> popey: did you add those 4 in the middle later?
<diddledan> that's quite an expensive rig then
<MartijnVdS> with the lower usage?
<popey> yes
<popey> hence me now balancing
<MartijnVdS> still no auto-balance then
<popey> i think it does
<popey> but you only see the effect after some time
<MartijnVdS> and only on write, probably
<diddledan> can I ask what you've got it all wired into? as in the external caddy and the drive machine?
<popey> it doesn't manually move stuff about, but prioritises the emptier disks
<popey> yeah
<diddledan> I seem to recall you've got it on a microserver?
<popey> yes
<daftykins> could there be an fstab option to tell it to do things?
<popey> microserver and 8-way array external
<diddledan> nice
<popey> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Do_I_need_to_run_a_balance_regularly.3F
<popey> haha, syslog getting spammed http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561152/
<diddledan> eep
<diddledan> it better be buffered
<MartijnVdS> popey: also, dmesg -T :)
<diddledan> otherwise it'll nuke your rebalance with syslog writes overtaking it
<popey> yeah, i use dmesg -T but that's a multitail of syslog
<popey> diddledan: not a problem
<popey> it can balance a disk which is in use
<popey> and my / is on another disk anyway ☻
<popey>  / is on an SSD
<diddledan> fairy nuff
<diddledan> I think I need to go in search of feeding time
<popey> [Thu Dec 12 12:41:22 2013] Kernel BUG at ffffffffa015b0d2 [verbose debug info unavailable]
<popey> oof
<diddledan> eep
<diddledan> that not nice
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6561172/
<MartijnVdS> eep
<diddledan> I'm scared for your data now
<diddledan> invalid opcode? that's an odd one
<diddledan> tht means it tried to execute data?
<popey> I'm sure it'll be fine ☻
<directhex> i don't think btrfs is remotely production-ready yet
<diddledan> tell that to oracle
<directhex> hey oracle: you suck
<popey> tell that to Jolla
<directhex> hey jolla: you suck
<popey> ☻
<diddledan> isn't btrfs an oracle baby?
<directhex> here's the thing about Enterprise vendors and filesystems
<popey> Chris left Oracle
<diddledan> aah
<xnox> diddledan: FusionIO
<popey> Works for FusionIO
<directhex> we used to have a 1 rack multi-terabyte array running ReiserFS
<directhex> as the only supported FS
<diddledan> directhex: murder trial put an end to that one
<ali1234> popey: they inherited it from meego
<diddledan> for a long time reiser was THE filesystem everyone else aspired to be
<diddledan> then the police came and everyone wanted to be NOT reiser
<awilkins> Used to run the root of my MythTV box on reiserfs
<awilkins> The media storage has always been xfs though
<diddledan> awilkins: xfs is a pretty solid system
<popey> ali1234: true
<diddledan> online fsck ftw
<ali1234> not that that makes it okay... but it's even more funny that intel wanted to ship it years ago
<popey> I still chuckle at Robert Carr who came along to his first UDS with his Mum (as he was 15) and stood up to give a presentation about compiz, but his (reiser4) home partition fragged between standing up and getting on stage.
<brobostigon> tim martin, owner of jd wheatherspoon was just on daily politics.
<popey> lots of OOOOOHHHHH! from the audience
<popey> as he plugged laptop into projector and all everyone saw was reiserfs errors
<MartijnVdS> ricerfs
<popey> funroll loops
<MartijnVdS> exactly ;)
<directhex> they sell those at tesco now, i the american imports aisle
<directhex> wait, that's froot loops
<diddledan> don't remind me that I admin gentoo servers, please!
<MartijnVdS> popey: was that Seville then?
<popey> ya
<popey> you were there ☻
<popey> the place with the smelly drains
<awilkins> hah, my MythTV box used to be Gentoo
<MartijnVdS> popey: and the ice cold basement & 35° weather
<popey> Install Gentoo! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjGSMUep6_4
<MartijnVdS> popey: and good food!
<awilkins> Gentoo used to be the easiest way to get the bleeding-edge kernel modules that you needed to run my TV tuner hardware
<awilkins> And you learn a lot
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: I used slackware for that. In 1996-7
<awilkins> You also spend a LOT of time watching compiler scrollback
<MartijnVdS> I still do that with openwrt
<awilkins> I'm still on White Russian
<MartijnVdS> I'm on Barrier Breaker now
<MartijnVdS> i.e. trunk
<awilkins> My hardware has a quirk and I don't want to risk annoying it
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: what kind of device do you have?
<awilkins> MartijnVdS, It's an old Buffalo G54
<awilkins> MartijnVdS, Broadcom internally I think
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: similar to the Linksys 54G devices probably?
<awilkins> MartijnVdS, It's this one : http://wiki.openwrt.org/oldwiki/openwrtdocs/hardware/buffalo/wbr_g54
<awilkins> The fiddly stuff noted at the top of the page puts me off reflashing it
<MartijnVdS> awilkins:                 # Buffalo WBR-B11 and Buffalo WBR-G54
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: its switch config defaults are listed in the code still
<MartijnVdS> (in trunk)
<daftykins> i've got dd or open on my WBR-G54L :D
<daftykins> i think it died, then flashing it fixed it!
<awilkins> If I flash it then it dies I'm stuck with the Virgin "Super Hub"
 * MartijnVdS has a TP-Link WDR4300
<awilkins> After I stopped running irssi sessions on it, it was a lot more reliable
<awilkins> Very happy with it's ability to WOL my boxes at home
<awilkins> And act as an SSH VPN box
<MartijnVdS> I get fibre to the home -> media converter -> gigabit ethernet (limited to 100mbit at the ISP's end)
<awilkins> Ah, Dutch internet
<foobarry> lol. on facebook "HP printer special edition". one comment "the photo is of a lexmark printer". reply: "the box says HP"
<daftykins> anyone had any experience with the Canon 'CAPT' printer driver?
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: then the weird starts: I need to set up a PPPoE session on VLAN 6
<dwatkins> ali1234: thanks for the link, I worked around the issue with Unutiy in 2D mode, where the permissions dialog can be clicked [on this laptop]
<ali1234> u nutty?
<daftykins> ubnuttu
<dwatkins> haha, Unity of course
<dwatkins> nautilus then crashed, but I can't reproduce that issue
<dwatkins> perhaps nautilus doesn't like me logging out when booted from a USB stick
<dwatkins> (and back in again)
<knightwise> any Whoovians in today ?
<diddledan> nanooo nanooo
<foobarry> watched donnie darko again last week. great film. couldn't remember anything about it as had been over 10 yrs
<MooDoo> knightwise: I love who
<dwatkins> me two
<diddledan> I thrice
<diddledan> gotta love his companion mindy
<dwatkins> roll on xmas
<popey> hah
<MartijnVdS> knightwise: Who! Can't wait for the christmas episode :)_
<diddledan> the 50th anniversary blew my mind
<foobarry> knightwise: got alpine working with office 365?
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: it was great, wasn't it?
<daftykins> foobarry: i saw that for the first time recently, i figured there was something familiar about the guy - i'd already seen 'Source Code' which he's also in :)
<knightwise> foobarry: nope, not yet
<knightwise> only Gmail
<Laney> czajkowski: which FOSDEM hotel are you staying at?
 * Laney is now considering going
<MartijnVdS> Laney: just for czajkowski ?
<Laney> she was telling me about it a while ago
<Laney> you could give me a suggestion if you have one
<MooDoo> woohoo amiga 500 emulator in the browser :) http://pnacl-amiga-emulator.appspot.com/
<MartijnVdS> Laney: suggestion for what?
<Laney> a decent hotel for fosdem
<MartijnVdS> I have no idea. I usually take the train there for only one day
<MartijnVdS> if I go
<Laney> k
<MooDoo> ooo fosdem
<MooDoo> ,
<MartijnVdS>  !
<MooDoo> lol typo, didn't think any one would notice lol
<bigcalm> Careful, you'll put us into a comma coma
<MartijnVdS> comma chameleon?
<MooDoo> http://elite.frontier.co.uk/ OMG
<MartijnVdS> oooh
<MartijnVdS> £200 to get into the alpha
<MooDoo> well not interested in that, will just wait for the game
<MartijnVdS> £50 for beta access -- once it's beta
<MooDoo> but still OMG
<MartijnVdS> and £35 for the final game
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: those videos.. whoa
<MooDoo> MartijnVdS: awesome big elite fanboy here
<foobarry> not playing on my pc :(
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: I've only played Frontier, but I was *glued* to my PC for weeks when I did
<MartijnVdS> loved that game
<MooDoo> :)
<diplo> foobarry: http://youtu.be/1QC3aHzVnlQ
<foobarry> wow, is this game footage or cut scene
<diplo> Is the link in the page
<MartijnVdS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE8B4KptyVI
<foobarry> looks a bit "busy"
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: of course they're only showing the "cool" parts in the video
<MooDoo> well if the graphics are like that through the whole game, it'll be immense
<foobarry> no linux version though
<MartijnVdS> MooDoo: if it's like Elite or Frontier, most will be procedurally generated, with some basic hand-made star systems
<diplo> Looks good to me, I may even be interested :)
<diddledan> what did I miss?
<MooDoo> diddledan: new version of elite
<diddledan> aha
<diddledan> is it like kerbel space program? :-p
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: it's more like the Death Star battle scene in Star Wars
<diddledan> hehe
<diddledan> complete with flying into the spinny hole
<diddledan> (at least the original was)
<awilkins> That's in-engine
<awilkins> Very very shiny
<awilkins> The main thing that concerns me about the new Elite is the hitscan weapons
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: what like the laser in the old ones?
<awilkins> MartijnVdS, yup
<TheOpenSourcerer> Useful feature - New offline mode in Google Drive spreadsheet app: http://googledrive.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/newsheets.html?m=1
<awilkins> Although the flight mechanics look to have been made less realistic which is good
<awilkins> The combination of Newtonian flight and long-ranged hitscan laser weapons made Elite 2 and 3 no fun at all
<foobarry> ok, jumbo frames on vmware. vm has mtu9000, switch vlan has jumbo enabled, vmware vswitch jumbo enabled...what else i need?
<awilkins> You just circled each other like two tennis balls on a rubber bungee cord until one of you connected with your laser and snuffed the other one out into a cloud of ash
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: host network adapter needs mtu9000 probably
<foobarry> hmm i thought vsphere 5.5 did that for me..i'll check
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: ash and a container of slaves^Wanimal meat
<awilkins> The alternate battle outcome was that you collided with something that had a big shield and went "Whuf."
<foobarry> vmnic5  0000:0c:00.01 elxnet      Up   10000Mbps Full  9000   Emulex Corporation IBM OCm11102-F2-X Emulex OneConnect 2-port PCIe 10GbE Converged Network Adapter
<foobarry> strangely the emulex mgmt interface says the opposite
<shauno> accidentally got the IR cam instead of the regular cam for the pi.  Downsides, I'm now purple.  Upsides, I now know where all the optical sensors on my roomba are :)
<MartijnVdS> shauno: does it also work on remote controls?
<awilkins> IR cam is just a standard cam with a different filter no?
<awilkins> Are the framerates on normal CCD sensors good enough to decode remotes?
<MartijnVdS> awilkins: I don't know actually
<shauno> MartijnVdS: yeah.  stroboscopic flashlights :)
<AlanBell> awilkins: it doesn't have a filter at all
<AlanBell> so it does night vision and other interesting things
<shauno> right, it's the regular camera with the IR cutout removed.  I would say "just", but it seems removing the IR cutout from the regular model is a challenging, destructive process
<AlanBell> the wii bar for the wiimotes is also IR, a wiimote is basically a 1024x1024 IR camera
 * awilkins is the guy who worked that out first on Slashdot
<awilkins> "Beacon bar"
<awilkins> (some other wag then said "Bacon bar... mmmmmm"
<SuperMatt> could people please do me a favour and let me know if port 80 is open on 31.222.179.43?
<awilkins> Nope
<SuperMatt> any more please?
<SuperMatt> I'd like as many results as possible
<MartijnVdS> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<AlanBell> doesn't work for me SuperMatt
<diplo> Refused here as well
<popey> PORT    STATE  SERVICE
<popey> 80/tcp  open   http
<popey> 113/tcp closed ident
<popey> 443/tcp open   https
<awilkins> Works now
<awilkins> Getting a big monochrome ENGINE
<SuperMatt> goodo
<SuperMatt> thanks
<MartijnVdS> SuperMatt: I get a connection now as well
<MartijnVdS> nginx responds
<SuperMatt> huzzah
<SuperMatt> it should be going nginx -> varnish cache -> apache
<MartijnVdS> ("nginx? I thought I'd installed lighttpd!")
<SuperMatt> I know how to use nginx, so...
<diddledan> varnish behind nginx?!
<SuperMatt> sure
<diddledan> is that the right way about?
<SuperMatt> varnish doesn't do https
<diddledan> aah
<SuperMatt> so you need to terminate the ssl somehow
<diddledan> so nginx is just an ssl arbitrator then
<SuperMatt> yup
<diddledan> in this context
<SuperMatt> I think I'm going to suggest that actually all jpgs, etc go through the nginx/varnish level of stuff
<diddledan> that makes sense - apache is too heavy to be bothering with static assets that can be served much faster by the cache or intermediary layer
<SuperMatt> indeed
<SuperMatt> so for each site, If I have www. and media., everything should be cool
<diddledan> nginx is very speedy at static iirc
<diddledan> and varnish is good at caching
<diddledan> so I'd use varnish to cache the application pages and nginx to run the static and ssl
<dwatkins> what about stunnel?
<SuperMatt> diddledan: that idea of using varnish for the static is because it doesn't have to read from disk
<SuperMatt> plus, you really don't want to cache any of your php/python/ruby/whatever
<dwatkins> if you're using ssl, surely you shouldn't cache anything
<czajkowski> Laney: http://www.scandichotels.fi/Hotels/Belgia/Brysseli/Scandic-Grand-Place/
<MartijnVdS> depends.. most static images and js should be safely cacheable
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: be sure to use encrypted storage though
<dwatkins> I guess I'm thinking of proxy servers, they shouldn't cache ssl, clearly
<dwatkins> ssl encrypted traffic
<MartijnVdS> dwatkins: I think this is a reverse proxy on the server end though
<SuperMatt> if your serving jpgs over ssl, you might as well have them cached
<diddledan> dwatkins, if the cache control headers are set to allow caching then there's no reason not to do so
<MartijnVdS> client-side HTTP proxies usually use CONNECT (sort of like tcp passthrough) for SSL -- they can't see inside the SSL stream
<diddledan> it's up to the app developer to decide what to allow to be cached and what not
<dwatkins> ah yes, the "CONNECT method" which confuses people from being called CONNECT when you're trying to connect.
<diddledan> the only issue comes with a proxy between "application" and "user" that wants to cache because they won't have the ssl certificate to prove authenticity of the data
<dwatkins> yeah, that's fun
<diddledan> that is until you discover that some taiwanese ssl authority has given out carte-blance certificates (which did happen recently)
<SuperMatt> diddledan: unless you're an network admin and can install a new cert on everyone's machines
<SuperMatt> thus being able to sniff facebook passwords over ssl \o/
<dwatkins> naughty
<SuperMatt> I know right ;)
<SuperMatt> and it's exactly what governments can do \o/
<dwatkins> SuperMatt: do you also have your coffee machine connected to the UPS?
<dwatkins> ...or just the aircon
<SuperMatt> I don't drink coffee
<SuperMatt> or tea
<SuperMatt> or anything hot really
<dwatkins> the guy at the desk next to me is building a tie fighter in "hard mode", without opening the bag (of Lego)
<dwatkins> we have a team advent calendar
<SuperMatt> sorry, what?
<SuperMatt> how is he building it?
<dwatkins> in the bag, without breaking it open
<SuperMatt> but surely it comes in multiple bags
<dwatkins> nah, these are tiny models
<SuperMatt> that's how I remember my lego working
<dwatkins> about 10 pieces each
<SuperMatt> oh, lego calendar?
<dwatkins> yeah
<SuperMatt> I might give that a go tomorrow then :D
<dwatkins> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-yZIFo8MpHT4/Uh-Ri0dGxGI/AAAAAAAAj_g/eK9ybolO5TU/s1600/LEGO+Star+Wars+2013+Advent+Calendar+02.jpg
<diddledan> meh, I haven't got a calendar this year
<diplo> Not had a calendar since I was probably 12?
<SuperMatt> as an adult, you must remember you can buy your own :P
<diplo> I buy them for my kids..
<dwatkins> We get enough chocolate at work, so I bought the department a Lego one.
 * diplo is going to spend the last hour of work sorting Xmas cards I think, to tired!
 * dwatkins WD40s the postroom door, calls the day a success and heads home
<Laney> czajkowski: ye beaut
<czajkowski> Laney: awwww :p
<Laney> not sure why you linked me to a finnish page though
<Laney> czajkowski: seems kind of far away?
<Laney> or are all of the ok hotels in the city centre?
<czajkowski> Laney: yup all city center
<czajkowski> it's about a 7 min walk from the main bar we go to
<czajkowski> and a 5 min walk from nearest bus stop
<czajkowski> so it's very good
<Laney> steakkkkkkkkk
<popey> nom
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zbjke2rqpjazzzl/IMG_20131212_200436.jpg
<daftykins> i want to get curry but ^
<popey> hah
<popey> we argue over who is going to get the wine bottle from the kitchen when we have one of the cats like that
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: don't you have curry delivery services in your area? ;)
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: haha, my take-away is about 30 seconds from my door :)
<daftykins> popey: :D
<MartijnVdS> \o/ 13 hours before landing
<daftykins> which landing is this? :)
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: My landing at Gatwick :)
<daftykins> 13hrs O_O where have you been sir?
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: Take-off is in 12
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> i wondered if you were doing that
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: going to this: http://www.nerinapallot.com/shop2/?productDetails.cfm?Basket=1@,&ProductID=1802
<daftykins> nice :D
<daftykins> my parents are going to see Black Sabbath this weekend, i'm quite jealous
<MartijnVdS> they still exist?!
<daftykins> it's why i have this cat here as a guest right now :D
<MartijnVdS> (BS, not your parents)
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> either/or
<daftykins> yeah they only popped out another album the other day
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmPVS_iGK9U & http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD6F9vNEmRs
<MartijnVdS> I've been to Nerina's concerts before :)
<daftykins> popey: just got offered android 4.4.2 on my Nexus 4
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: I installed that manually yesterday. Can't find any obvious differences with 4.4.1
<popey> yeah, just got it on my n7
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: ah i never saw .1
<popey> and the other n7 too
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: you should click those video links :P
<popey> slow download is slow
<daftykins> since 4.4 i've noticed most apps that should stop the phone sleeping, fail to
<popey> i use wakey
<popey> to force it to stay on
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: i want to, but i feel my laptop's tinny speakers won't do it justice - also the power button *alone* on my HTPC's remote doesn't work =|
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: it was recorded using a camera's internal mic.
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: tinny speakers won't make it worse ;)
<daftykins> oh they're live? :)
<MartijnVdS> yeah, they're videos I made at previous concerts :)
<daftykins> N4 seems as bad as iPads for slowly updating @_@
<daftykins> i like the fingerless gloves XD
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: it was the middle of May, in Cornwall. It gets cold near the ocean!
<MartijnVdS> it was *beautiful* out there though, at Minack Theatre (and the rest of Porthcurno)
<daftykins> says you to an islander ;)
<MartijnVdS> re: N4 - http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1r1n5z/psa_do_not_clear_data_for_google_service_framework/cdiymrp
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: she's an islander too! (Jersey)
<daftykins> :O
<MartijnVdS> cool: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVxeuwlvf8w
<foobarry> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/dec/12/pupils-father-christmas-ruined-by-vicar-santa-claus-origins
<foobarry> :-|
<foobarry> parents of nine-year olds were complaining about the vicar educating the kids
<daftykins> :O
<MartijnVdS> ಠ_ಠ
<foobarry> i have a feeling my son will tell everyone at nursery
<foobarry> everytime santa gets mentioned my boy says HE'S JUST PRETEND
<foobarry> just to remind me
<daftykins> lmao
<daftykins> i'm not sure how i'd deal with that issue if i had kids
<daftykins> generational deceit D:
<MartijnVdS> I'm also not sure..
<MartijnVdS> well "santa" nobody believes in here
<MartijnVdS> but "Sinterklaas", whose presents come on Dec 5th.. every kid
<daftykins> MartijnVdS: he turns up early!
<shauno> I think ours comes late .. most the continent seems to have a consensus
<MartijnVdS> daftykins: santa claus is even named after our Sinterklaas
<daftykins> shauno: ah :)
<shauno> I also found out in parts of europe, santa doesn't do the naughty/nice thing.  he arrives with a furry devil-type thing.  santa does the nice kids, and the furry hands out potatos to the naughty kids
<daftykins> shauno: wouldn't that be like any other year in Ireland? ;)
<popey> my daughter figured it out a year or more back, and she's good at keeping secrets, so Sam still believes
<daftykins> potatoes all 'round!
<shauno> apparently there's no potatoes and it's my fault.
<daftykins> no potatoes!?
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-13
<daftykins> this seems odd
<daftykins> 10.04.4 server - fully dist-upgrade'd runs 2.6.32-50-generic-pae, but just installed linux-headers-2.6.32-54
<daftykins> is that normal?
<mapps> anyone familiar with squid?
<knightwise> morning
<knightwise> morning
<MooDoo> morning all
<knightwise> morning everyon e
<MooDoo> good moaning
<knightwise> hey MooDoo , how are you today
<MooDoo> knightwise: not bad at all :D
<knightwise> its friday :)
<MooDoo> yup, and I break up next friday, so all good.
<knightwise> Break up ?
<MooDoo> for the christmas hols.
<knightwise> cool :)
<knightwise> Say , have you been playing around with 14.04 ?
<MooDoo> no not updated to it yet, probably won't until a couple months before release.
<knightwise> i figure its not that stable yet huh.
<knightwise> Just did an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 on my thinkpad and it kinda killed it.
<MooDoo> knightwise: I know people that are having fun with it, but I'll wait.
<knightwise> So i'm thinking about a nuke and pave but i'm not sure what distro to pick
<MooDoo> knightwise: I'm upto dated to the latest, just not next years LTS
<knightwise> i'm not a developer .. just a regular user but i do "need" my machine to be reliable. Thats why I stuck with 12.04
<knightwise> Guess I'll go for 13.10
<knightwise> thought of LMDE , but I don't like Cinamon very much
<diplo> Morning all
<knightwise> hey diplo
<MooDoo> hay diplo
<diplo> I seem to have more issues upgrading now adays knightwise, 13.04 > 13.10 was ok though
<diplo> 12.10 had issues for me
<MooDoo> I'm on 13.10 and it's fine at the moment, but then again i surf and check emails, don't do much else lol
<knightwise> Same here ,but I also do some audio recording with audacity
<knightwise> what mainly annoys me in 12.04 is the bad support for my synaptic touchpad
<diplo> I run a webserver on mine/db etc but laptop is my main machine for work
<knightwise> I have to reboot twice for it to work
<MooDoo> I only have a laptop at the moment.
<diplo> Its my own PC using for work, along with 3 servers downstairs that I own :)
<MooDoo> I'm currently using ahem windows 7 as my server
 * MooDoo ducks
<knightwise> MooDoo: .. I just had to clean out my eyes with SALT after I read that
<MooDoo> knightwise: sorry
<knightwise> :)
<MooDoo> it's easy for me with cloud backups to use their software.
<foobarry> \o/ iperf giving 9.72Gb/s between VMs. its the small things that make me happy
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday the 13th, and happy Violin Day!  :-D
<MooDoo> JamesTait: morning
<foobarry> do we get to be sarcastic about people's sob stories today then?
<MooDoo> foobarry: highly i think, and I'll join you
<JamesTait> foobarry, only if you accompany it with this: http://xkcd.com/743/
<foobarry> i think the programmes where i've seen most people i actually know in real life appearing on it is 1) pointless 2) grange hill 3) blockbusters
<popey> Strictly is the only one I can think of recently.
<popey> Dancer from Sophie's dance school
<popey> no, not strictly, the other one
<foobarry> i'm a celbrity strictly dancing on ice factor?
<popey> yeah, something like that
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00tqp9y/profiles/danielle-cato
<ali1234> my nan was an extra on auf weidersehen pet
<foobarry> http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2013/12/11/23-dazzling-photos-of-the-fog-enveloping-london/
<foobarry> stunning
<JamesTait> I didn't know there were cable cars in London.
<foobarry> yep
<foobarry> think i'll give it a miss
<foobarry> its like sim city
<foobarry> big wheel one year, random dome building, then a cable car
<foobarry> then godzilla tramples your city
<dwatkins> just turn off disasters
<foobarry> its up to boris
<dwatkins> yeah, he needs to turn off disasters
<foobarry> he might wanna build an airport
<foobarry> its funny how EDF keep banging on about low carbon energy because low carbon = nuclear
<bashrc>  better brush that nuclear waste disposal problem under the carpet
<dwatkins> Greenpeace used to be against nuclear power, then they realised it was the least bad solution.
<bashrc> oh and don't mention Fukushima or the 30km exclusion zone
<dwatkins> I agree there's an issue with containment, but as far as viable alternatives to coal and oil burning go, it's not so bad for the environment so long as you don't let radioactive material out.
<dwatkins> Wind and solar just don't provide enough power at concistent times of day.
<dwatkins> *consistent
<ali1234> greenpeace is no longer against nukes?
<ali1234> when did they change their mind?
<bashrc> and then there's the problem that the same refinement factories can also be used to produce bombs...
<brobostigon> good morning everyone
<directhex> dwatkins, PSH deals with that issue
<foobarry> anyone know how to stop thunderbird giving notifications for emails outside of inbox?
<foobarry> if i click on my 2011 folder, i get notify osd messages for the next ten minutes
<brobostigon> the bug i found a few days ago in android 4.4 was fixed with todays google search update.
<ali1234> brobostigon: did they fix it because you reported it? or just randomly?
<dwatkins> http://www.gridwatch.templar.co.uk/ is fun to watch
<brobostigon> ali1234: no idea.
<ali1234> yeah they don't give much feedback
<dwatkins> directhex: Pershore railway station?
<ali1234> i've had a patch on their gerrit for like 6 months now, no response
<brobostigon> ali1234: ah, ohwell.
<directhex> dwatkins, pumped storage hydroelectric. i.e. a big-ass battery
<dwatkins> aha I see, yes
<MooDoo> I NEED TO INSTALL WORDPRESS BUT I ONLY SEE WORDPRESS BLOG, IT'S URGENT FIX IT.....sigh!
<ali1234> MooDoo: :(
<MooDoo> the pain
<ali1234> i'm currently getting "why haven't you redesigned the website yet"
<ali1234> because i'm not a web designer, i'm a sysadmin :(
<MooDoo> ali1234: oh the bests ones for that are "just take all the content from microsofts site and use tht for mine, i'm sure they wouldn't mind" raaaaaaa
<dwatkins> I had someone complain about our support system sending out e-mails every time I do something with their ticket.
<MooDoo> ali1234: we're not the only ones - http://clientsfromhell.net/
<brobostigon> a simple fact of not being able to remove widgets/icons in landscape, but could in portrait.
<knightwise> Back
<brobostigon> wb
 * brobostigon installs cover beta on his phone, 
<knightwise> hey brobostigon
<knightwise> I just got called into my boss' office because I had sent out a "Keep Calm and Kill Him" image to one of my co-workers regarding the fact he should switch of a foreign laptop that was connected to our network
<knightwise> boss thought I was gonna loose it and come in with a gun at work
<knightwise> ... Noobs .. They don't speak our language
<foobarry> or maybe they thought it was unprofessonial?
<bashrc> so, your boss was going to shoot you?
<knightwise> foobarry: probably.  But being in charge of an IT dept and being technically incompetent is also unprofessional
<MooDoo> lol
<foobarry> at least your SAN cluster hasn't just gonw down :(
<foobarry> i hate oracle/sun
<Myrtti> ali1234: slap bootstrap on it, done
<Myrtti> profit
<ali1234> i don't even understand what that is
<ali1234> it looks like a templating language, with no backend
<ali1234> so you can programmatically create static websites?
<ali1234> i don't even understand it at all
<Myrtti> well no, it's just a template for whatever you put it on
<Myrtti> I've got it on CMS made simple, but it's not that difficult to slap it on any content management
<ali1234> interesting
<ali1234> i might actually do that
<davmor2> Morning all
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 bigcalm
<directhex> apparently it takes a lone 20 year old to explain why windows 8 sucks - and propose how to fix it. http://jay-machalani.squarespace.com/blog/2013/12/12/fixing-windows-8
<MooDoo> ah let people moan about windows 8, i like it
<bashrc> windows 8 is its own worst enemy
<MooDoo> I like it and use it lots
<AlanBell> so he has something like the dash, but called up from bottom left rather than top left
<AlanBell> and with richer content than the dash
<directhex> AlanBell, remember Slab?
<directhex> http://news.opensuse.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/gnome-slab.png
<AlanBell> directhex: interesting, that looks quite useable
<bigcalm> Looks like windows rejigged
<ali1234> directhex: that... that actually looks good
<AlanBell> which is what people wanted, something a little bit better than XP
<foobarry> MS know that people prefer win7, they just don't wanna give it
<Laney> that was in Ubuntu for a little bit I think
<Laney> 'gnome-main-menu', unless that was something else
<directhex> Laney, yes
<ali1234> xubuntu 14.04 is looking at whiskermenu by default (which is basically the same as that)
<ali1234> http://gottcode.org/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/screenshots/whiskermenu.png
<Laney> heh
<Laney> is that a fork of g-m-m?
<ali1234> i doubt it
<diddledan> err, that's a clone of windows 7's start menu isn't it?
<diddledan> I don't get the idea that we should be cloning windows
<ali1234> yes, as in g-m-m pretty much
<diddledan> canonical get it
<diddledan> do something unique
<ali1234> "copy apple!"
<diplo> diddledan: I like the way win7 works
<diddledan> make a USP
<diplo> I don't mind unity
<ali1234> or, more like "quick, find someone doing something unique, and then copy them!"
<diddledan> I like windows 8, I like windows 7 and I like ubuntu+unity
<diddledan> they're all different
<diddledan> they don't _need_ to be the same
<diplo> Not a liker of 8 myself, but everyone to their own
<ali1234> windows 7 isn't actually all that different from unity
<ali1234> well, depending on how windows 7 is configured that is
<diplo> :)
<foobarry> i defintely removed all my digg acounts
<foobarry> so why the emails from them?
<bashrc> havn't used digg for many years
<MooDoo> it wasn't the same when diggnation stopped
<foobarry> diggnation was just drunk people programme?
<foobarry> they had consumed too many before the show, it was intolerable
<foobarry> although i am prejudiced against drunk american jocks
<bigcalm> Anybody know of an easy way to compare the records of a table in one database with the same table in another database?
<popey> dump and diff
<MooDoo> can't you use checksum ?
<bigcalm> MooDoo: that would only tell me if things are different, not what those differences where
<bigcalm> popey: yeah, I was thinking that would be a route
<AlanBell> bigcalm: same server? mysql?
<bigcalm> AlanBell: two different servers, both mysql
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> script to walk through them and compare then I guess
<bigcalm> Joy, the mysqldump make it into one insert statement
<bigcalm> Heh, I don't think the tables are big enough to need a script
<dogmatic69> anyone know what would cause and email to have the 'from' field set as the server name it was coming from?
<popey> czajkowski: saw this and thought of you http://imgur.com/gallery/QNNrECO
<dwatkins> dogmatic69: cron?
<dogmatic69> dwatkins:  possible
<dogmatic69> getting emails with php imap in a cron and one has a from as root@servername
<czajkowski>  popey lol
<diplo> bigcalm: Whenever I have that issue, I copy the table I want to check against to the other server in a different table name
<diplo> Easiest/quickest way I've found, and delete after
<bigcalm> Turns out I don't need to. The data is the same, I was just looking at the wrong values :)
<diplo> heh
<Laney> czajkowski: fosdem'd
<Laney> :>
<czajkowski> Laney: huzzah!
<Laney> you better show me the ropes
 * popey wants to go to fosdem
 * foobarry wants to go home
<bigcalm> popey: I think I've found your new avatar photo ;)
<Laney> popey: do it
<popey> can't
<popey> going to a sprint
<SuperMatt> https://wiki.supermatt.net/TV_Folder I need to stop being a digital hoarder
<popey> not sure it's wise to publicise what you torrent
<SuperMatt> you may be right
<diplo> :)
<Laney> a sprint at the weekend?
<Laney> I guess sometimes you have to travel on the weekend :(
<popey> indeed
<popey> to florida
<Laney> hah
<Laney> same hotel?
<popey> no ideaa
<Laney> quite liked that place on reflection
<Laney> remember being bollocked for illicit night time hot tubbing
<popey> indeed
<bigcalm> Kernel team by any chance?
<Laney> nope...
<Laney> the offender is in this channel
<bigcalm> Does he like Cream Eggs?
<AlanBell> sounds like a Daviey story
<Laney> don't know, and correct
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> anyone know if you can have a CNAME and a SRV record at the same time for a domain's 'autodiscover' record?
<shauno> I don't think it should work, but I can't tell you what'd happen
<daftykins> apparently my clients hosted Exchange setup is being upgraded to Exchange 2013 and so requires an SRV record
<daftykins> but it's a bit weird the way they're:
<daftykins> Service: _autodiscover.
<daftykins> Protocol: _tcp.
<daftykins> the underscore beforehand seems odd
<shauno> that's normal for srv records
<daftykins> ah ok
<shauno> eg, host -t srv _xmpp-server._tcp.gmail.com
<shauno> should answer with which hosts provide the xmpp-server service for gmail.com
<shauno> this way I Can jabber with you@gmail.com without gmail.com having to be a xmpp server
<MattJ> Jabber \o/
<shauno> so for exchange you point _autodiscover._tcp.example.com at an exchange host, then when you're setting up compatible clients, you just give them user@example.com and they can track down the exchange server to ask it for the required details
<daftykins> shauno: so on my control panel's DNS - i've already got the CNAME of 'autodiscover' so the SRV will contain '_autodiscover' instead?
<shauno> _Autodiscover should be the left-hand-side .. it's the query, not the answer
<shauno> eg, in bind it'd be: _autodiscover._tcp.example.com. IN SRV exchange.example.com   (or wherever your exchange host lives)
<shauno> although just to make it fun, srv records arent' meant to point to cnames
<daftykins> *nod* so they don't clash due to the underscore at the start
<shauno> it's pretty neat once you get your head around it.  it's just like MX records, except you can create them for any service you can name
<daftykins> :)
<diddledan> shauno, http://api.bowlhat.net/dns/_xmpp-server._tcp.gmail.com/srv :-D
<shauno> 'IN' is a weird leftover we're never going to get rid of though
<diddledan> I don't actually know what IN means?
<shauno> internet
<diddledan> obvious I guess
<diddledan> what alternatives were envisaged?
<shauno> I imagine it was a leftover from before we were born
<shauno> but now every record is an 'internet' record, even when it's not.  eg, the .tel domain has 'LOC' for location and 'NAPTR' that can reply with phone numbers.  but they're still 'IN' records
<shauno> well I didn't know that.  apparently 'chaos' is the only alternative to 'in' still in use
<gcj> -
<shauno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6567507/
<xnox> AlanBell: have you not requested permission to use "*buntu" for the Pi project? i don't see why it wouldn't be granted.
<AlanBell> xnox: no, not requested that
<AlanBell> Any redistribution of modified versions of Ubuntu must be approved, certified or provided by Canonical if you are going to associate it with the Trademarks.
<xnox> AlanBell: i guess raspeberrypi cluster cannot be located in the DC
<AlanBell> it isn't impossible that one day it gets distributed as Ubuntu
<xnox> AlanBell: why raspeberrypi cluster? as far as I know raspbian doesn't actually use raspeberrys to compile the port. it's using slightly more powerful dev boards instead.
<AlanBell> it does
<xnox> (they simply target raspiban abi)
<bashrc> I think you could redistribute Ubuntu, it's just that you'd have to change the logos and call it something different
<xnox> AlanBell: not what i was told at Debconf-uk, maybe i miss-understood.
<AlanBell> bashrc: exactly (though I don't actually want to change the logos)
<AlanBell> xnox: it does use different dev boards :)
<bashrc> I seem to remember that there were similar trademark issues with Redhat at one time
<AlanBell> so for crowdfunding, it makes no sense to say "we heard you like Raspberry Pi, we want to build Ubuntu for Raspberry Pi, please give us money to spend on a Calxeda box"
<AlanBell> bashrc: which is why centos exists
<AlanBell> http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy
<ali1234> more to the point, why *should* you call it ubuntu?
<AlanBell> it isn't a big issue, I am just being fairly clear about what we are doing, and making some effort to comply with the policy by calling it something else
<ali1234> why give free advertising to canonical?
<AlanBell> well part of the point is that it is a build of the Ubuntu packages
<ali1234> why all come from debian anyway
<AlanBell> if I just wanted a debian-like system then I have raspbian
<AlanBell> if it all works and is awesome and Canonical come to me begging to have the cluster and put it in their DC and distribute it as Ubuntu, then we might be open to negotiation :)
<bashrc> ClusterBuntu?
<AlanBell> err, it isn't Ubuntu for clusters, and it isn't going to have *buntu in the name :)
<AlanBell> top contender for the name (if nobody buys the still available naming rights) is LibertOS at the moment
<shauno> I know it just makes me sound grumpy, but that one strikes me as a bit awkward
<daftykins> liber-toss - hrmm
<shauno> for me, more that I'm far too used to seeing Liebert.  So even knowing fine well that it's mutated from Libertus, it still lands in my head as Liebert OS
<shauno> I realise that's not actually a conflict; different spellings, different fields, etc.  that's just the double-take it throws at me
<AlanBell> shauno: it isn't the perfect name, just the best I have come up with so far
<shauno> oh I'm not criticising, just joining in.  I'm terrible at names too
<shauno> I mean, if I was involved, Ubuntu would still be called no-name-yet
<shauno> mostly I'm just trying to distract myself from what I'm meant to be doing.  I found out today that I get to present at a customer campus next month.  My first time, and I'm not an optimist
<shauno> so I'm going through my mountain of powerpoints trying to figure out if there's anything at all I can salvage
<daftykins> :D
<popey> AlanBell: LiberacOS - Mirror Chandler Baldwin Grand Piano release.
<popey> AlanBell: you should tweet a link to an openly editable etherpad where people can suggest their the OS name ☻
<bigcalm> Anybody with experience with logrotate configuration? My efforts don't appear to work
<AlanBell> I might do, after the funding closes
<BigRedS_> bigcalm: some, what's not working?
<popey> AlanBell: well, it could be a spur to get people talking about it, and visiting and donating
<bigcalm> BigRedS: I don't see the original log file being moved/compressed/replaced
<popey> I'd do it before the finish
<shauno> that's not actually a bad idea.  "you can win this arguement for the low, low price of .."
<BigRedS> bigcalm: do you have notifempty?
<BigRedS> (assuming the files are empty....)
<bigcalm> BigRedS: tbh, I copied an existing config not really looking into how it works :)
<BigRedS> you can do logrotate --force /etc/logrotate.d/whatever   to force it to try running, and avoid waiting for a new cron invocation
<bigcalm> Oo, that's handy
<BigRedS> (though I think that'll also not do any tests and always do the rotation)
<bigcalm> Oh, it has worked!
<BigRedS> and there's a switch for debug with that, too, I think. -v? or -d
<bigcalm> It just didn't look like it had when I looked yesterday!
<BigRedS> ah, cool
<bigcalm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6567800/
<bigcalm> Not sure about the rotate 4 bit
<BigRedS> that's how many old ones to keep
<bigcalm> Ah
<bigcalm> I want it to keep forever (for now)
<bigcalm> Disc space is cheap
<BigRedS> I don't think there is a 'forever' but you could just stick a massive number in there...
<bigcalm> Okay
<bigcalm> If a log file is empty, how do I stop it creating a tarball of it?
<BigRedS> notifempty
<bigcalm> Ta
<BigRedS> that'll stop it rotating it
<bigcalm> Perfect!
 * bigcalm deploys it to production
<BigRedS> at 1732 on a friday? :(
<popey> MADNESS!
<popey> Ship it!
<davmor2> bigcalm: What could possibly go wrong on friday 13th at your EOD?
<bigcalm> End of who's day?
<davmor2> reports in as the internet crashes due to somebody tappering with a log file
<bigcalm> 1.6GB log file tarballed to 67MB
<bigcalm> I'm happy
<davmor2> bigcalm: Yeah but you are weird in that you never actually stop working :P
<bigcalm> Wonder if I should have it put the date/time in the file name. Then again, just look at `ls`
<bigcalm> Heh, just talked my boss though the pros/cons of using a PPA
<bigcalm> He's very much a Debian person and not used to Ubuntu
<bigcalm> s/though/through/
<davmor2> bigcalm:  what was the outcome of your discussion?
<bigcalm> davmor2: reassurance I think. Made him aware of the pros/cons and suggested he looked for linked activity around the maintainer's name and links to the PPA
<ali1234> if he knows debian that conversation should have gone like "it's exactly like using a random deb you found on the internet"
<bigcalm> Heh
<DJones> czajkowski: I think this might be an appropriate facebook group for you to join https://www.facebook.com/Dogbookapp There's lots of Pug pictures mixed in
<directhex> so... ubuntu phone hardware partner. any guesses?
<DJones> directhex: Blackberry or Nokia..... :)
<popey> ☻
<directhex> i have my bet.
<popey> should have a sweepstake
<directhex> as long as canonical employees are banned from participation
<popey> sure
<ali1234> amazon
<popey> not that many know
<directhex> ali1234, interesting idea. id that your official bet?
<ali1234> well, it's either them, or some tiny chinese company none of us has ever heard of
<ali1234> so sure
<directhex> anyone else?
<ali1234> i guess dell is also a possibility
<ali1234> though i think if dell were going to do it, they would have agreed to it a long time ago
<ali1234> imagine how amazing it would be if it turned out to be microsoft
<ali1234> and steve ballmer came out on stage and danced in a trollface mask
<popey> hah
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPkgIPDfcE is now my current fave song
<directhex> it's telling that the reports say the device will be "high end"
<popey> especially https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHPkgIPDfcE#t=1m45s that bit onwards
<ali1234> "yes we drove nokia into the ground se we could buy it. but none of you guessed we only did it to troll all linux users."
<directhex> i can see two possible companies. one of them i don't think anyone has suggested yet
<DJones> Suggestions I've seen have been Asus (as a hardware partner of Canonical/Ubuntu), Alcatel or LG
<directhex> i think oppo make devices with high end components - although not much desirability so far
<directhex> and one company which has been talking about taking its (major) chinese phone business to the west: lenovo
<DJones> Lenovo could be a good thought given how they have a lot of hardware certified products
<DJones> If you're gullible enough to believe that Apple has built a Bitcoin mining function in Macs, this might be a page read http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/13/mac_bitcoin_mining_hoax/   As if..
<DJones> (As claimed on 4Chan)
<ali1234> gotta love 4chan
<ali1234> making everyone brick their new xbox was hilarious
<DJones> That was funny
<BigRedS> I've plugged my phone in and I can browse it in nautilus but it's not actually mounted. Is there some way I can use things like rsync on its filesystem?
<AlanBell> BigRedS: have a look in /run/user/1000/gvfs
<AlanBell> assuming you are uid 1000
<MartijnVdS> it used to be in ~/.gvfs
 * MartijnVdS waves from somewhere near Shepherd's Bush
<AlanBell> yeah, it doesn't seem to be in ~/.gvfs at least for mtp devices
<MartijnVdS> mount point of mass storage devices moved to /media/$username as well
<MartijnVdS> in the last few releases
<diddledan> MartijnVdS: male or female shepherd?
<diddledan> oh my
<diddledan> that was n0rty
<diddledan> :-p
 * diddledan chants "family friendly, family friendly"
 * DJones rescues diddledan, it must be a male german shepherd, if it was female, it wouldn't cock its leg on a bush
 * AlanBell has a near disaster caused by a software error
<AlanBell> I lost control of a robot arm I was controlling through python
<AlanBell> very nearly knocked the coffee off my desk
<diddledan> oh god, AlanBell , the machines are rising up already?!
<daftykins> ls /home/alanbell/skynet/ :O
<ball> Is Ubuntu the only operating system that uses the Unity desktop?
<AlanBell> diddledan: yeah, the main problem of course is that I tried to stop it by frantically typing stuff and not reaching over to turn it off :)
<popey> ball: by default, yes
<ball> popey: Does that mean it can be added to others?
<ball> I almost typed "otters" then.  I'm tired.
<daftykins> perhaps it's a DE like any other, someone could package up another distro with it
<ball> Ah ok, so it's there as an option if other distributions wanted to get on-board with it.
<popey> ball: it can
<popey> i suspect unity8 will be easier for other distros to adopt
<popey> but whether they will or not..
<diddledan> I think it's mostly political that other distros haven't done so or won't in the future
<diddledan> canonical seem to be becoming described by third-parties as a large corporate that everyone should hate
<diddledan> I don't like it and I don't understand the position
<ball> I have to go.  I look forward to learning more about this later this evening.
<ball> Bye all!
<popey> o/
<diddledan> also people seem unable to separate canonical from ubuntu
<diddledan> talk about one and "they" assume you're also talking about the other because ===
<popey> thats been the way for years
<AlanBell> http://chrishadfield.ca/booktour/ look who is on tour
<AlanBell> what I did this evening . . . http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNzOYQMP3yw
<popey> so steamos is out and based on debian 7.1
<popey> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/steamuniverse/discussions/1/648814395741989999/
<daftykins> cor
<daftykins> AlanBell: is that a samsung R530
<daftykins> +?
<Jaylo> Hello?
<daftykins> hi
<daftykins> ah yes - just seen the model # closer :)
<daftykins> i fixed up one of those for a friends sister a couple of times
<Jaylo> Hi there. Been trying to connect to this for a bit. I was wondering if someone could perhaps help me? I'm not very knowledgeable of Ubuntu.
<daftykins> Jaylo: ask away with as much detail as you can, but bear in mind if you don't get an answer there's also the main #ubuntu support channel
<Jaylo> Very well, thank you.
<Jaylo> I installed Ubuntu on my Asus EeePC 1001PXD and it worked okay for a while, but now whenever I press the power button and it starts to boot up it says: *Checking battery state... [ OK] and then underneath it says mountall: Plymouth command failed and under that it says mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth.
<Jaylo> Then, it just stays on that black screen. I was wondering if there's a way to fix that either by restoring it or completely wiping the operating system off it. The computer doesn't have a disc drive.
<AlanBell> daftykins: it is, yes
<Jaylo> Could you share some wisdom on how to fix it? Not 100% sure of which version of Ubuntu is on it, it's before 13.04.
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-14
<popey> AlanBell: thats excellent
<AlanBell> popey: I thought you might like it :)
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<popey> Good morning
<brobostigon> morning popey
<foobarry> lovely sunny day
<brobostigon> certainly, and reletivly warm,
<foobarry> http://ibnlive.in.com/news/google-may-use-arm-technology-for-server-processors/439558-11.html
<foobarry> warm in my sitting room
<shauno> gale-force rain over here :/
<foobarry> google contributes to 5% of intel sales?
<brobostigon> 8c outside here, which for this time of the year, is good.
<foobarry> the bigger story that they might make their own chips
<shauno> this steamos stuff has me thinking about building a htpc all over again
<foobarry> what hardware shauno ?
<shauno> I have no idea yet.  that's the fun bit :)
<foobarry> i have a pvr ..bit limited in that it is not internet connected, but lot less hassle and wife friendly
<shauno> I have an appletv atm, that's been xbmc'd up the wazoo.  it's nice & tidy but a bit tired
<shauno> although most my problems are simply that it has an OS version so old that no-one targets it anymore
<Myrtti> oh dear
<Myrtti> Amazon lighting deals have a nice looking camera on
<Myrtti> tell me I don't need a new camera
<penguin42> Myrtti: What's your current camera?
<shauno> you want us to lie to your face?  it's christmas, of course you need new toys ;)
<Myrtti> Olympus Pen PL-1
<penguin42> you don't need a new camera!
<Myrtti> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CBF4KKI/ gna gna gna
<Myrtti> it's 300 pounds :-o
<Myrtti> I don't need a new camera.
<Myrtti> (I'd otherwise ask D to convince me, but he's in this Code Retreat thing in Pborough and isn't available to convince me to not look at things)
<penguin42> Myrtti: The Nikon they have on there is more my level
<Myrtti> penguin42: yeah I know, I won't even look at it because I find the m4/3'rds more my size devices
<Myrtti> if a camera is any bigger I won't use it at all
<Myrtti> anyhoo, time to go stir the slow cooker
<foobarry> "It was expensive, not so much for the fish, but for the helium, so all in this is a 60 quid helium balloon. We bought two,(fish and shark) and one large sized canister from Toys r us, who assured us the one can would do the fish and the shark. It did the one Clown fish. The fish went together fasirly easily, nothing complicated, and the kids did like it, that is until I opened the back door to put some wine outside and it made a beeline st
<foobarry> lol. looks like a massive con. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wow-Stuff-Air-Swimmer-870101/dp/B004P2CQM4/ref=sr_1_74?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1387022647&sr=1-74
<penguin42> Myrtti: I like having a camera that just sits in my pocket all the time, doesn't take up much space and is cheap enough that I don't worry much about just leaving it in my pocket
<AlanBell> foobarry: I have one, it is brilliant
<penguin42> Myrtti: And I like having a good zoom to go with it
<AlanBell> foobarry: I have the angry birds one
<Myrtti> oh *that* nikon
<penguin42> Myrtti: My current one is a Samsung WB600 (or is it the 550 hmm) but it's 12Mp, 18x zoom I think - but pretty lousy in low light
<foobarry> AlanBell: its a remote control airship?
<foobarry> but you have to get it filled with helium, so a rather luxury item right?
<AlanBell> it is a toy, yes, but not expensive really
<AlanBell> about £20 for a helium cylinder which lasts quite a while
<AlanBell> and it lasts much longer than RC planes or cars for a playing session
<AlanBell> and it is funny
 * AlanBell charges it up and tops up the helium
<foobarry> i wonder who  these people selling ps4 on facebook are
<foobarry> played it for a week and now skint?
<penguin42> foobarry: Or found a discount system somewhere?
<brobostigon> is there a way to trick the google play store into thinking you have a different device, to install something it says is incompatible.?
 * popey spatchcocks a chicken
<brobostigon> :)
<popey> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2013/12/14/s06e42-no-country-for-old-ubuntu/
<popey> \o/ better late than never
<brobostigon> :)
<foobarry> daddy please can we watch click at lunchtime? OK :D
<foobarry> ANGRY BIRDS daddy ,robots!
<brobostigon> click got ditched for nelson mendelas funeral.
<penguin42> hmm - http://www.staples.co.uk/phones-digital-cameras-ereaders/digital-cameras-digital-frames/digital-cameras/camileo-x400-red   I was almost tempted by that; but that says 5MP there, but in the ad in the paper it said 16Mp
<foobarry> brobostigon: i'm watching it
<brobostigon> foobarry: i am watching on iplayer.
<foobarry> i record the longer version,the shortonedidn't get shown
<foobarry> lol @ the 3d printed hipster gramophone
<brobostigon> 8 or 900 quid, ouch though.
<shauno> ooh, Chang-e is scheduled to land (on the moon) today.  neat!
<gordonjcp> shauno: landed
<foobarry> any parents tried colarapp?
<shauno> damnit, I missed it.  seems successful though.  awesome
<penguin42> popey: Wow at the auto tagging - I wonder how many CPU cores Google dedicate to cat detection
<popey> yeah
<penguin42> their image analysis/search is pretty damn neat these days
<daftykins> :)
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<foobarry> never seen tron or the new tron
<foobarry> don't think i will start now either
<daftykins> foobarry: aww they have some beautiful imagery and impressive audio
<daftykins> you don't go in for the plot :)
<daftykins> (all that applies mostly to Tron: Legacy)
<foobarry> and nokia product placement
<foobarry> its blowing up a gale outside
<Myrtti> Linux laptops: should you avoid buying Windows?
<Myrtti> http://gu.com/p/3y7t2
<Myrtti> found when browsing Guardian as I do
<AlanBell> interesting article
<AlanBell> I don't get how economists are not squirming at the lack of a functioning free market
<AlanBell> the answer is "just shut up and buy Windows pre-installed"
<penguin42> AlanBell: The problem is it's a matter of scale
<AlanBell> which means the sales figures are distorted
<AlanBell> it is a matter of monopoly
<AlanBell> yes, the crapware offsets the license cost, I get that
<penguin42> AlanBell: Until you can get thousands of people buying the Linux one there is little that can be done; you can buy laptops through the business arm of some of these companies without windows
<AlanBell> yeah, I know all that, but this article is advising people to act contrary to free market principals
<AlanBell> like all the others do
<AlanBell> the next laptop or two that I buy are likely to be chromebooks
<penguin42> problem is they have really bad specs
<AlanBell> yeah, but they do what I want them to do, which is be a browser
<AlanBell> extras for home so certain people leave me alone and don't try to turn *my* laptop into an Occado terminal
<penguin42> haha yes that's probalby reasonable - although a tablet would probably do that
<AlanBell> yeah, we have a tablet and it doesn't really
<AlanBell> that is the music player for the kitchen, and I use it to check the hencam to see if I need to go outside and collect eggs :)
<AlanBell> the screen on the nexus 7 (old style) isn't really big enough or high resolution enough for a big online shopping session
<AlanBell> even with a bluetooth keyboard it isn't quite a laptop
<AlanBell> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AlanBell/posts/VLZvWBV5oX8 \o/
<penguin42> AlanBell: But there are ~11" tablets with detachable keyboards now
<AlanBell> there are, but I want a chromebook more than I want an android tablet
<penguin42> have you noticed all the chromebook keyboards are lower case?
<AlanBell> cool, no I hadn't
<ali1234> AlanBell: economists don't read the guardian
#ubuntu-uk 2013-12-15
<AlanBell> ali1234: true enough :)
<ali1234> also i found this the other day http://www.talkandroid.com/147462-new-aluminum-bluetooth-keyboard-for-nexus-7-looks-great-lasts-long-and-costs-little-video/
<ali1234> it's a keyboard for nexus 7 that is also a dock, basically
<AlanBell> I have that
<ali1234> yeah? is it good?
<ali1234> i have a bt keyboard but it's annoying to use because you have two separate things
<AlanBell> it is pretty good, a little bit small for my hands and you need to put it on a surface, it isn't weighted right for holding
<AlanBell> I like the way it snaps on as a cover and looks like it belongs, the dots match the other side
<AlanBell> you still have to use the touchscreen for mouse operations (or get a bt mouse)
<ali1234> android is no good with mouse anyway
<Monotoko> don't suppose anyone knows how I can get the valid BIOS password when it's been forgotten by a previous owner?
<Monotoko> I'm stuck on Windows 8 :(
<penguin42> laptop?
<Monotoko> aye, pain in the ass...
<Monotoko> it's an Acer Aspire V5
<Monotoko> the only place I've found to do it is a dodgy site that requests $35 upfront through PayPal... I have an system code, and now it's requesting a "key/password" but I don't know the key or the password
<penguin42> yeh I suspect there might be some form of master password - but fundamentally the bios password is to stop people screwing with machines
<Monotoko> Yeah I know - I bought it from a pawn store on the cheap - I inspected it beforehand but didn't think to check for a BIOS password.
<Monotoko> I've already tried with them but they need me to go back to the south (which is a good 300 miles away now)
<Monotoko> I'm guessing taking the CMOS battery out will work if I can get to it?
<penguin42> maybe, but it might be in flash
<Monotoko> D:
<Monotoko> Acer UK are closed until Monday... and Acer US won't speak to me at all, even though it's a universal problem -.-
<Monotoko> although I doubt they'll give me the code
<penguin42> do you have proof of purchase?
<Monotoko> I have proof of purchase from the pawn shop, not from them
<penguin42> better than nothing
<Monotoko> "Windows blocked installation of an unsigned driver" - thanks Windows, real helpful
<Monotoko> hm, got a password that may work...
<daftykins> monoAcer support will have a backdoor for you for free
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> didn' see the quit
<ali1234> can anyone direct me to the source of this custom steam compositor based on xcompmgr?
<ali1234> i would be very interested to know what they changed
<ali1234> specifically if they are using opengl or xrender (xcompmgr only does xrender)
<ali1234> i have always found xrender to be significantly faster and smoother on nvidia hardware
<daftykins> perhaps being pal'y with nvidia gave them some edge
<ali1234> i found it. let's have a look
<ali1234> yeah, they've gone to opengl
<ali1234> so next thing is to benchmark it against compton i guess :)
<denny-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/364445/disable-the-new-keyboard-applet-in-ubuntu-13-10 ... I don't have the  “Show Current Input Source in Menu Bar” option on that dialog.  Help?  :)
<ali1234> has anyone bought a zoostorm PC from ebuyer? do they come with proper install media or do they have some weird recovery partition?
<ali1234> comments? http://www.ebuyer.com/lists/list/279043
<foobarry> "vishing" what a hideous word
<foobarry> although jeggings is worse
<knightwi1e> morning everyone
<knightwise> morning everyone
<popey> Good morning.
<popey> ali1234: does that cpu come with a heatsink/fan?
<popey> and what will you do for gpu?
<popey> ali1234: scrolling back i see your q. I have a zoostorm pc i bought from ebuyer, and I dont think it came with any media
<popey> http://imgur.com/a/LpuE8
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxcY3aLPzn8
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<popey> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6908321 getting odd deja vu reading the first comment. can hear ali1234 in my head telling me about the game
<SuperMatt> morning all
<brobostigon> morning popey and SuperMatt
<daubers> 2Morning
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<penguin42> Hi BC
<brobostigon> afternoodlings bigcalm
<nuern> ubuntu-pl
<nuern> anyone knoe how to run starcraft 2 with optimus technology laptop ?
<bigcalm> Oh, we've passed noon?
<penguin42> noon is quite a flexible concept at weekends
<gordonjcp> time is an illusion
<gordonjcp> lunchtime doubly so
<penguin42> nod
<brobostigon> HHGTTG :)
<gordonjcp> :-)
<nuern> Anyone knoes how to run Starcraft2 on linux ?
<nuern>  anyone could help runing starcraft2 on wine on laptop with optimus technology bumblebee instaled and apears to be working unable to run starcraft2 with optirun
<penguin42> probably no point in reasking if there has been no other activity!
<nuern> can anyone help me with runing starcraft2 on optimus technology laptop bumblebee installed and working unable to run starcraft2
<Myrtti> you're not very attentive
<SuperEngineer> nuern: tried on #ubuntu-steam?
<nuern> no i will try thx
<foobarry> are b&w photos best printed as matt or gloss?
<SuperEngineer> portraits on matt, landscapes on gloss - those inbetwwen have to be personal choice
<SuperEngineer> [though tony whitmore may have differing  views]  ;)
<SuperEngineer> ...my monitor is matt btw - all my photos look superb on it - tho I may be biased in that particular opinion :0
<Mark_de_J> Hello.
<Mark_de_J> Any operator on/
<Mark_de_J> !ops
<lubotu3> Help!  DJones, Myrtti, Mez, AlanBell, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<Mark_de_J> I want a unban from other chats!
<Myrtti> and this isn't the way of doing it
<Mark_de_J> Myrtii?
<Mark_de_J> Know, but banned from ops channel.
<Myrtti> then why didn't you pm the people there, or me, instead of misbehaving on this channel?
<Azelphur> Mark_de_J: clearly you don't understand how IRC works. Ops here have no control over other channels, and mass highlighting the ops is not a way to get an unban from anywhere.
<Myrtti> on the contrary, they're more prone to keep you banned and ban you on more channels
<Mark_de_J> I want a unban
<Mark_de_J> Learned my lesson.
<foobarry> anyone used foto.com? seem rather cheap
<DJones> Mark_de_J: This channel can't deal with bans in other channels
<Azelphur> Myrtti: lol now he's pming me
<Azelphur> !private | Mark_de_J
<lubotu3> Mark_de_J: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<AlanBell> some people don't know when to stop digging
<Azelphur> also he clearly didn't listen to the whole "Nobody here has any power to do what you want" thing.
<Mark_de_J> Who becomes person 4..?
<DJones> Enough of that
<Myrtti> Azelphur: well, there you've got it wrong
<Myrtti> I *do* have the power
<Myrtti> :-P
<Azelphur> true :P
<Azelphur> Is there any easy way to install the experimental version of a package, or do I have to use pinning?
<penguin42> Azelphur: wget it and dpkg -i
<Azelphur> perhaps, but that does cause dependency issues
<penguin42> yes
<penguin42> Azelphur: Are the dependencies real or would it actually work with older libs?
<Azelphur> I'm sure I remember seeing something akin to apt-get install package/unstable or something
<Azelphur> penguin42: it'd probably work with dpkg, was just wondering about ^
<Azelphur> Maybe I'll just pin it anyway, I always want the bleeding edge version of deluge anyway.
 * penguin42 never really got on with pinning
<Azelphur> I like how the pinning guide is ultra wrong on the ubuntu community
<Azelphur> \o/
<foobarry> are u fixing it?
<Azelphur> the problem with that plan is I was reading the documentation because I wanted to learn pinning
<AlanBell> pinning is for keeping old things mostly isn't it?
<AlanBell> not for getting the new hotness
<Azelphur> seems to be both
<directhex> pinning is for forcing the apt resolver to behave in a non-default manner
<directhex> the specifics of that are up to the user's config file
<directhex> the default is to always use the latest version of a package which is available, unless it's from a repo called "experimental"
<Azelphur> directhex: well, I need to pull from rc-buggy
<Azelphur> because, stable is buggy...amusingly
<directhex> you can use pinning to, for example, run a debian testing system and use debian testing packages by default, but also have (newer) unstable packages defined in sources.list and available wih apt-get -t unstable install foo or apt-get install foo=1.0
<directhex> and you can work on several basis - per package, per codename, per repo, etc
<Azelphur> that's pretty much what I wanna do, I have debian jessie, and need to pull deluge from rc-buggy
<Azelphur> because, the current version is broken
<penguin42> AlanBell: Well it depends on your definition of old and hot; I think the way Azelphur wants to use it is to add the experimental repo but then to set the pinning to keep all the normal repo as 'old'
<Azelphur> all I want is an updated deluge, since stable version is broken
<penguin42> Azelphur: Sometimes the easiest thing is just to pull the source of the new version and rebuild
<Azelphur> yea, I was thinking I might do that
<foobarry> it seems to be non-trivial to find out how much money yuo've paid into an ISA this year, if at all
<penguin42> foobarry: Indeed, it depends on the company you use - they'll normally tell you if asked, and on some of the stocks and shares ones it can get a bit complicated
<foobarry> halifax didn't give my wife an online account with her
<foobarry> so it's more confusing
<foobarry> i'd have to find the certificate
<foobarry> but even my online account doesn't show much
<foobarry> i seem to have a halifax ISA at 4.25%
<penguin42> quite old or 5 yr?
<penguin42> oh maybe not, looks like they were doing that in 2012
<foobarry> i can't top it up but might be able to transfer
<foobarry> not sure if i can transfer ISA > once a year tho
<foobarry> nationwide have moved the goalposts again
<foobarry> seem to be getting zero %
<foobarry> its a swindle
<foobarry> they know people don't have time to check all their sneaky stuff
<penguin42> foobarry: If you try to move a fixed rate there'll probably be a penalty
<foobarry> i'm moving into a fixed rate
<foobarry> not sure if its allowed to transfer the whole ISA stash into it though
<penguin42> oh the rules for that stuff vary from each one
<penguin42> some don't allow transfer in
<foobarry> Please note that you cannot transfer funds into a fixed term ISA that is more than 60 days old (but you must give us sufficient notice in order to process your request). Do not complete this form if your fixed term ISA is more than 40 days old as your request may not be processed in time.
<foobarry> YOU SUCK
<foobarry> thieves
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/56iw7ahmc0j4aar/IMG_20131215_172358.jpg
<daftykins> kitty investigates shelves
<Azelphur> daftykins: kitty \o/
<Azelphur> I have a seagull doing a dance in my dropbox.
<daftykins> XD
<Azelphur> Speaker warning, loud wind so mute your stuff, but https://www.dropbox.com/s/tc3cu1fah4dc48t/2013-11-19%2011.33.01.mp4?m= :)
<Azelphur> that seagul = pro dancer
<foobarry> think i'll give up of quidco
<foobarry> nothing ever works
<Azelphur> foobarry: I've had success with quidco o.O
<foobarry> keep having to raise claims
<foobarry> such a faff
<Azelphur> I did have to raise a claim
<foobarry> i appear to have been tracked twice for my energy :S
<foobarry> i have a web browser with no ad browser, clear of cookies etc, and still have issues with the vendor
<popey> Today is a hassleback potatoes kind of day
<foobarry> they did an offer when u join u get £5
<foobarry> wifey bought something, didn't get the five quid
<foobarry> basically bought something she wasn't going to buy anyway
<foobarry> and wasted £10
<penguin42> popey: Today, as most sundays, is an apple crumble day
<foobarry> also tried setting up a bank account for the kids, and i have to arrange an appt for 1 hr
<foobarry> i have 2 kids. i do not have 1 hr free in the whole week. any week.
<daftykins> Azelphur: y u record portrait :'(
<Azelphur> I know, I'm bad.
<foobarry> ouch , credit card last month was 1800.00
<popey> yowzer
 * popey has no credit card
<daftykins> ^ me neither
 * penguin42 thinks at this rate we'll have foobarry's inside leg measurement, date of birth, mothers maden name and full address
<popey> here I am in the kitchen making dinner, kids in the lounge watching disney, wifey in the playroom watching xfactor or some other bollocks
 * penguin42 has - paid off each month, just much easier/safer for buying on line
 * popey has radio 4 on ☻
<daftykins> must be tough being a woman and having to keep up with such tripe on TV
<foobarry> penguin42: i pay off every month
<foobarry> this was credit card spend in 1 month :(
<daftykins> i suppose there might be benefits to be had from abstracting a debit card, be a bit annoying if you had to cancel your debit card if it got nabbed online
<foobarry> some of it was the car service
<daftykins> but then surely most people have at least 2 accounts for a backup
<daftykins> sometimes when i've been off travelling, i've come back and the cards stopped working in a coffee shop e.g. in London airports X|
<daftykins> so then i whip out my old Uni time one :D
<foobarry> penguin42: yeah, wifey is out and baby just gone to sleep for a bit, so trying to get my finances sorted for 1st time in a year. getting a few shocks
<daftykins> (Channel Islands students have to really create a mainland account since they can't do anything with offshore ones)
 * foobarry doesn't have any of those bitcoiny things though
<penguin42> daftykins: And they can empty your current account if they have your debit card
<daftykins> *nod*
<foobarry> did u read about google getting more interested in ARM?
<foobarry> maybe making own chips?
<penguin42> foobarry: There was also story of them getting interested in the Power CPU as well - so it does look like they're after doing something, but not clear which direction
<penguin42> foobarry: However the news they've just bought Boston Dynamics is much more entertaining
<foobarry> yeah, google with crazy robots? bad idea
<foobarry> ED209
<penguin42> Androids running Android ?
<directhex> so just keep running away from them until the data connection breaks or memory leaks or force closes
<daftykins> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<daftykins> 'mac' got added to the name of 64-bit desktop versions? 0o
<foobarry> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/nanny-have-we-been-bad-milton-keynes-winter-wonderland-closes-after-upsetting-scores-of-children-9006208.html
<foobarry> lol
<AlanBell> heh, don't we have a crap winter wonderland that gets closed every year with kids crying etc?
<daftykins> that sounds nasty
<daftykins> perhaps the 'wonder' part is wondering how it gets tried every year? ;)
<daftykins> bleh wordpress 3.8 ready to go on i see
<Azelphur> ffs, I hate three. Their layer 7 tethering detection is a pile of crap
<Azelphur> every time I do a search in PVSTAR+ it triggers their tethering detection.
<daftykins> =/
<popey> daftykins: no, there's amd64 and amd64+mac isos
<popey> (well, there should be) :D
<daftykins> *nod* i don't know why i didn't trust my instincts to start :)
<popey> heh
<daftykins> there seems to be different success visiting cdimage. vs. releases.
<daftykins> and again just going through ubuntu.com
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5uhwb8a54szax3r/IMG_20131215_192051.jpg
<daftykins> tonights foreign chocolate bar :O
<penguin42> daftykins: Bought locally? Some of the polish chocolate in tesco is quite nice
<daftykins> yeah just in a local co-op
<daftykins> just devoured that one - very impressed :D
<penguin42> daftykins: The Wedel slabs of dark chocolate are quite nice (blue packs with curly white writing of E. Wedel)
<daftykins> that one you've seen in Tesco?
<penguin42> nod
<daftykins> ah we don't have them here :(
<daftykins> although one sort of bulk-buy type place seems to offer some of their lines
<penguin42> the Tesco Metro in Manchester city centre has them in their Polish section
<penguin42> and I think the full size Tesco has them near me as well
<daftykins> wow dedicated Polish section - impressive
<daftykins> we're starting to get supermarkets managed by the local immigrant nationalities now
<penguin42> well in the T.Metro it's one unit of shelves wide - I dunno 5ft across; they have quite a few sections like that
<penguin42> yeh there is a Polish deli near me - quite a selection of stuff
<daftykins> :)
<directhex> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogecoin
<directhex> Azelphur, I HAVE SEEN THE FUTURE!
<directhex> already 19th biggest cryptocurrency since its creation 9 days ago
<MartijnVdS> Such money!
<Myrtti> today's philosophical cooking question: if steak and ale go together nicely, would the same recipe be viable if beef would be replaced with pork and ale with apple cider?
<Myrtti> I might need to do some research on this
<MartijnVdS> sounds like a great research topic :)
<daftykins> i'll volunteer for testing
<daftykins> all in the name of science, you understand
<MartijnVdS> Such money! Very science! Wow!
<Azelphur> oh god, dogecoin has invaded here too
<Azelphur> it's everywhere >.<
<MartijnVdS> The fact that every block in the chain "signs" the previous ones, you could call all these systems "Yo, dawg"-coin
<Azelphur> lol
<MartijnVdS> Woo, check my G+ -- photos from yesterday's concert
<penguin42> MartijnVdS: I like your pictures from the museum - heck and I just noticed it was a Nexus5 not a 'camera' as such
<MartijnVdS> penguin42: the "photo sphere" thing is *cool* :)
<daftykins> <cuteness-warning> http://i.imgur.com/bjbb7Y2.png </cuteness-warning>
<Myrtti> oof https://twitter.com/ploughpub
<MartijnVdS> Myrtti: I wonder how many <sarcasm>-like tags are missing htere
<popey> oops https://twitter.com/ploughpub
<TwistedLucidity> popey: Viral anti-marketing? Is that now a thing?
<popey> i think they happened to have fired the guy who has the twitter credentials
<TwistedLucidity> Oh dear, that could land him in trouble.
<TwistedLucidity> Good luck, and goodnight
<Myrtti> popey: old
<popey> oh
<MartijnVdS> \o
<popey> yo
<popey> good day out in london?
<daftykins> amazing how many of these social networking blunders are cropping up
<daftykins> is it so tough to make a password for a service and hold onto it / change it? XD
<popey> https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1486685_691233830911117_59500816_n.jpg
<popey> nice
<daftykins> hah
<AlanBell> distributing on an EXT3 hard drive
<daftykins> Wile E Coyote's fave
<popey> http://www.twitch.tv/popeydc
<popey> does that work for anyone else?
<daftykins> it states you're offline
<popey> hmm
<popey> wonder why
<daftykins> got a client claiming it's uploading the feed?
<popey> ah works now
<daftykins> ah-har
<daftykins> you murderer :(
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-08
 * diddledan sings "I want candy.. or chocolate .. or pizza"
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> allow me to make you a little jelly
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1wnklymsbxg3lku/IMG_20141207_182703.jpg?dl=0
<diddledan> :-o
<diddledan> found the original: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Vw9RGm1tM
<daftykins> <o/ \o>
<mapps> hi all
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<mapps> what up
<zmoylan-pi> the price of inkjet ink? :-P
<mapps> ha
<mapps> homeland time for me then bed;)
<Guest54063> morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diplo> Morning all
<popey> yes
<brobostigon> morning
<davmor2> morning all
<Guest92555> hello davmor2 brobostigon
<davmor2> Guest92555: why you not MooDoo?
<davmor2> Guest92555: and morning cheeky chappy 'ow am ya
<MooDoo> lots of lag at the moment Dave2
<MooDoo> davmor2:
<bashrc> morning
<MooDoo> morning
<MooDoo> davmor2: If i reboot my hyper-v host, it changes my nick to guestxxxx for somereason when the irc vm comes back up
<davmor2> MooDoo: that'll be your silly choice of OS :P
<MooDoo> davmor2: i suspect os has nothing to do with it lol
<davmor2> MooDoo: ah just the monkey setting it up then :P
<MooDoo> davmor2: no just a service pack for mssql needed to reboot the server, i could of left it till over night, but it would still create the same issue.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Brownie Day! :-D
<davmor2> JamesTait: man you're late today ;)
<JamesTait> davmor2, vet appointment. ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: here have a brownie to compensate
<zmoylan-pi> can't pass for human on a monday? :-P
<JamesTait> zmoylan-pi, who ever said I was human? ;)
<JamesTait> davmor2, you're all heart. :)
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: did you not know JamesTait was a bot he is like the terminate in t2 only less killing and more happy ;)
<zmoylan-pi> which terminator in t2? one was a happy non killy terminator after reprogramming
 * JamesTait is a glitch in the matrix.
 * zmoylan-pi suffers from ram pack wobble on a monday morning...
<diplo> Anyone recommend where to buy Comics ( paper type not digital )
<JamesTait> zmoylan-pi, :-P
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: the not so happy and more killy one
<foobarry> why might zeitgeist not find files in the owncloud folder
<foobarry> ?
<bashrc> permissions to the folder?
<zmoylan-pi> existentialist crisis? :-P
<MooDoo> Cross beams gone outa skew on treddle?
<zmoylan-pi> never cross the beams
<Safiyyah2> Hi all, I can't log into my Xubuntu account, I am in a guest session. Google returned a solution about deleting .Xauthority, I did that and rebooted and still cannot log in
<mapps> yay
<mapps> got 3g on my phone now
<awilkins> Hah, 5G will be here soon!
<mapps> yawn
<mapps> showoff;p
<awilkins> * definition of "soon" may vary in your territory
<awilkins> * definition of "soon" in Hell dependent on weather reports
<mapps> iv got better weather tho
<mapps> ;]
<mapps> http://asp.mobilethink.net/wp_gibtelecom_gi/mwp.form;jsessionid=2549C99B4D134AE9FE439B428E8FE2CC?_flowExecutionKey=_cB2F75BF5-A04B-04E6-3E82-E9CB0532FF0F_k633CEF20-2C15-D503-2FC2-77DE76D5E328
<mapps> that work for anyone
<mapps> wont let me enter a number
<MooDoo> seems to work, put in a number and it says enter a phone number
<mapps> hm works in chrome on my other machine
<mapps> why does windows 8 do this!
<mapps> my cursor randomly freezes too;D
<mapps> glad ive got my ee sim still 18p a min to call local gib numbers witg gibtel lol
<diplo> Guys, got a friend with a PI who has 2 wifi extenders plugged into it, he's having a problem that they don't stay as wlan0 and wlan1 respectively
<diplo> They switch round
<diplo> Any ideas / point me / him in the right direction
<ali1234> use network manager to assign names based on the mac address
<ali1234> ubuntu does this
<diplo> OK great, will look at that
<ali1234> actually this is probably a matter of udev rules
<diplo> It is
<diplo> With your help my google results were better
<diplo> Found the answer straight away now thanks
<Safiyyah2> Hi all, I can't log into my Xubuntu account, I am in a guest session. Google returned a solution about deleting .Xauthority, I did that and rebooted and still cannot log in
<ali1234> Safiyyah2: what happens?
<davmor2> mapps: possibly because it is windows 8 :P
<ali1234> is it possible to make a C++ class that when you inherit from it, you get a singleton class?
<ali1234> that is, without having to specify anything extra in the derived class
<ali1234> seems to not be possible, because the base class won't know how to construct the instance of the derived class
<mapps> ya winows 8 sucks ...used a 3rd party addon to get good ole start menu back;p
<popey> diddledan: ooh! I've got the "can't bring update manager to front issue!
<directhex> mapps: windows 10 has a start menu (as opposed to start screen)
<DJones> Damm, I've just seen the first christmas themed advert in my life that has brought tears to my eyes
<DJones> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcpMLbvITTo    <<< For those interested
<DJones> czajkowski: I think you'll like the start of that video
<popey> without clicking I bet thats a chocolate advert
<daftykins> Safiyyah2: what've you broken now :P
<diddledan> morning
<daftykins> heya
<DJones> popey: You'd be right in chocolate biscuits
<diddledan> no george clooney, but interesting concept: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOvI2cdaWk
<diddledan> I trolled a spamm0r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9431008/
<diddledan> I'll let you know if he replies
<daftykins> hey wait a minute :D
<diddledan> I think we should respell tweaking to twerking in order to capture the teenager crowd
<diddledan> "linux allows you to twerk to your heart's content"
<diddledan> "if something doesn't work, just twerk it"
<shauno> and this is why we don't let you think :)
<daftykins> ^
<diddledan> what's wrong with that ideA?!
<diddledan> teenagers wiggling their bums at their computer sounds hilarious
<shauno> mumbuntu on the other hand, would be horrifying
<davmor2> diddledan: nice spamming spammers :)
<diddledan> :-)
<daftykins> lets see if i've got this straight (purely from what i see in channels and not from any research)
<daftykins> 1) flash player on Linux got canned, so only the latest released version is available for use with NPAPI compatible browsers now i.e. Firefox
<daftykins> 2) Pepper flash continues to be updated by... Google? so continues to work with chrome, but not chromium? (or both?)
<ali1234> google licensed the source code and maintains the PPAPI version. it works with chrome and chromium
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> so a new user comes to Ubuntu and wants to use flash on firefox, aren't they going to have an insecure plugin because only the last version is available?
<ali1234> no, they still patch security vulnerabilities, but that will stop soon
<ali1234> i think we've got about 6 months to figure it out
<daftykins> oh dear, what a mess
<ali1234> yeah, that's proprietary software for you
<daftykins> well it'd be ok if everything is HTML5 capable already
<daftykins> but... lul.
<shauno> I really wish they'd just can it on Windows too.
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> i'm sick of updating it for people
<intrbiz>  Last time I checked, adobe were still maintaining security fixes to Flash Linux version, but it is feature frozen
<daftykins> you have to actually register an account to become a redistributor of flash to get the proper installers XD
<shauno> I think adobe really have to man up and just admit they roflstomped macromedia
<intrbiz> quite a few sites seem to use HTML5 these days
<daftykins> shauno: bought and killed? :>
<ali1234> elop'd
<diddledan> I was gonna suggest it was an elopalypse
<daftykins> elop? i don't follow
<diddledan> he did exactly the same later-on with microkia
<daftykins> oh the evil CEO
<ali1234> nokia are making an android tablet
<ali1234> the real nokia, not microsoft
<intrbiz> apotheker did the same to Palm, I miss my Pre :(
<shauno> it does make you wonder why they go to so much effort to try to bring them into the fold
<daftykins> bah Palm were a dead duck :P
<shauno> if they just bought them, then took them out back 'n shot them, it'd be the same end result.  just quicker and easier.
<intrbiz> HP did not help matters
<diddledan> HP killed everything they ever bought
<diddledan> compaq were awesome in the day. then hp came along
<intrbiz> can't the same argument be applied to DEC and Compaq
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-09
<diddledan> I changed tack and went for wanna-build because it's better: http://buildd.pibuntu.org/architecture.php?a=armhf&suite=trusty
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> I'm still learning how to work it though
<ali1234> i spent all day writing a loading screen
<ali1234> and it's only displayed for 1 frame
<diddledan> dang
<daftykins> diddledan: what's this for?
<daftykins> (the armhf build)
<diddledan> daftykins, raspberry pi
<daftykins> ah it is
<daftykins> what's chugging away at it for you?
<diddledan> just one box atm - a quad-core xeon
<daftykins> rawr!
<diddledan> (with hyperthreading, but that's meh)
<daftykins> is there any way you can plug more into it from a home connection 0o
<diddledan> there's that possibility, yes
<diddledan> it's on the first run-through of several which are pretty hands-on to get the system bootstrapped
<daftykins> several!?
<diddledan> I need to compile against the pi processor specs to begin with and then I need to build a new chroot based on those files and redo the compilation self-hosted, and then ideally do the same again a third time to be sure everything is referencing pi-compatible binaries
<diddledan> the first run-through is compiling against non-pi-compatible binaries so anything that statically compiles will be no use on the pi
<diddledan> the second run based entirely on my own repo should be more compatible, and a third run seals the deal
<daftykins> :)
<diddledan> I'm trying to work out how to get the logs showing in that status page
<daftykins> presumably you never heard an update on one of the alan's pi cluster project?
<diddledan> it's saving the logs to the right place but seems to be putting the wrong timestamp in the database
<diddledan> I donated to that
<diddledan> I'm hoping that any work I do now will be able to help him get bootstrapped a bit quicker when he gets it running
<diddledan> he certainly gets a +1 for the rack of pis he has: http://libertos.org/
<daftykins> yeah, yet we've heard nothing :(
<diddledan> I've not seen him about in here or on mailing lists much either
<daftykins> seems to have retired from IRC 0o
<diddledan> lol @ australia: Northern Territory Police Force
<diddledan> Just after 3pm a report was received that there was a burning smell and smoke coming from the front of a house in Bonson Tce Moulden. Fire Brigade attended and determined that there was a burning tyre in the driveway and the residents were trying to cook eggs over it.
<diddledan> Apart from the fact that it is unlawful to light fires in urban areas it surely must be recognised that burning rubber is not an appropriate heat source for cooking. Or for positive neighbourly relations. And its dangerous.
<zmoylan-pi> people are not smart
<diddledan> I've heard it said that a person is intelligent. people are stupid.
<diddledan> i.e. it depends on whether you're talking individually or plurally
<diddledan> I've not had a reply from my spamm0r yet
<daftykins> :(
<zmoylan-pi> i think the rule of thumb is the number of people over the iq of the dumbest person is the average iq of a group
<shauno> humans are simple.  just turn them off and back on again ..
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rng8bgrn2v92pi2/stock.JPG?dl=0
<daftykins> :P
<daftykins> £10 for a 2kW heater with 1 year warranty, or £27 for a 3kW heater with 3 year warranty
 * zmoylan-pi wonders why a heater only gets a 1 year warranty...
<daftykins> they don't have much confidence eh? :D
<diddledan> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10636329_1117344994961619_4188310716858277202_n.jpg?oh=6693ae31cba47a93f3c78c797a97a2fe&oe=54FB226E&__gda__=1426343428_0829bac2fead9e47131b77f93dc03ca1
<diddledan> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10857864_894716910547643_1931540256957994308_n.jpg?oh=321f09247aea5951263a5e7061f7da68&oe=54FF1989&__gda__=1427889493_e7cdc8d3f0f63d05148aadbca752a507
<diddledan> yey, christmas!
<zmoylan-pi> it'd be the parent company having shares in insurance companies that would trouble me
<shauno> 1yr's pretty standard most places
<diddledan> damn, I just locked-up
<mapps> yo
<mapps> a lot of bad things appen to real good people:(
<daftykins> mapps: oh?
<mapps> hey
<mapps> just in a bad mood
<mapps> my mum died on the 8th december and noone cares
<mapps> ruined my life:D
<daftykins> yesterday?
<mapps> yes
<daftykins> sorry to hear that mate :(
<mapps> thats ok
<mapps> its life
<mapps> been trying toi deal with t for 14 years
<mapps> ;p
<mapps> i hate smoking
<mapps> i hate drinking
<mapps> but i cant help it:(
<daftykins> i guess there are those that have more addictive personalities, but surely you can kick it if you really want rid?
<mapps> sure
<mapps> but what did i do to deserve this
<mapps> no family at all
<zmoylan-pi> you started drinking and smoking despite everyone telling you they were addictive?
<mapps> almost yes
<mapps> after mum died
<mapps> evervything went downhill
<daftykins> were your parents together at the time?
<mapps> of course
<mapps> we arent council estate:D
<daftykins> lol, happens everywhere over here
<mapps> my dad loved my mum
<mapps> but mum couldnt help herself
<mapps> she wasa 40 a day-er
<mapps> and it eventually caught her out:(
<daftykins> :(
<mapps> thats lie eh
<mapps> *life
<mapps> no matter what money people have..stuff happens
<daftykins> it sure is. my brother's mother in law dropped dead of a brain clot in the middle of school
<daftykins> (she was a teacher)
<mapps> i remember going and seeing mum on the stretchr in a&e
<mapps> talking rubbish and being weird (shed had a stoke)
<daftykins> aaah yeah i saw my gran after something similar
<mapps> ruined my life tbh
<daftykins> kinda frightening to see
<mapps> when i was at uni and peoples mums coming....no mum here
<mapps> what can you dio though
<mapps> :(
<daftykins> just care for ourselves and the ones we still have, tbh
 * diddledan hugs everyone
<mapps> yep
<daftykins> diddledan: d'aww
<daftykins> mapps: and that means we're gonna start rationing your cigarettes young man :P
<mapps> spent far too many hours in a&e for a 30 year old
<mapps> sure
<mapps> might help me
<daftykins> hehe, i joke i don't wanna tell you what to do.
<daftykins> oh from visiting?
<mapps> jesus christ
<mapps> il be dead by 40
<daftykins> it was definitely an experience for me, being in there
<mapps> no matter how much weighs i do or spinning
<mapps> i smoke 30 a day and have a drink problem
<mapps> it wont end well;p
<daftykins> my vices are not sorting my life out
<daftykins> so i know how it is to feel pretty powerless to things
<diddledan> I'm apathetic
<daftykins> toward the pitfalls of life?
<diddledan> toward life in general
<daftykins> mmm
<diddledan> I regularly bury my head
<daftykins> you're making a good go of it though, with work :D
<diddledan> the money helps ;-)
<daftykins> nn sirs \o
<mapps> nn
<mapps> another 30fags and 12 pints later
<mapps> guess its bed time
<mapps> :)
<mapps> i must average like 30pints a week..for the last 8years
<mapps> kinda bad
<MooDoo> hello all
<Guest27929> thanks in advance. can any one help in creating a multiboot live dvd(with multiple isos in it)
<Ocean_>  thanks in advance. can any one help in creating a multiboot live dvd(with multiple isos in it)
<MooDoo> http://www.sarducd.it/multiboot-dvd-builder.html
<MooDoo> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/multicd-builds-multi-boot-cd-dvd-with.html
<MooDoo> https://superuser.com/questions/116106/multiboot-dvd-with-live-cds
<MooDoo> take your pic, loads of tutorials on google on how to do it :D
<Ocean_> MooDoo, thanks. i tried to use this script. i amnot sure if kali linux is supported with this script. i am not good with command line
<MooDoo> I think you'll just have to scour the internet for a tutorial, and if someone here knows a better way, i'm sure they will read this conversation and say something :D
<Ocean_> MooDoo, lol
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Anti-corruption Day! :-D
<foobarry> morningtons
<MooDoo> morning
<DJones> Dammed Google, changing the swipe to unlock from horizontal to vertical with the Lollipop update, its going take me months to overcome horizontal swiping muscle memory
<foobarry> wonders if he will ever get an OTA update for next
<popey> what device?
<foobarry> motog original. allegedly its coming...
<popey> can't imagine I'll ever get lollipop on the hudl
<foobarry> "coming soon"
<foobarry> With the update rolling out, the first-generation Moto G becomes the most affordable smartphone to run Android 5.0 Lollipop in India.
<popey>  1989 root      20   0  732496 204784 142456 R  79.3  1.3   1931:58 Xorg
 * popey wonders what xorg is _doing_
<foobarry> chewing
<popey> laptop is crawling
 * popey kills off firefox
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Safiyyah> Hi all am still struggling with a login loop on Xubuntu.  I  have found a possible solution at
<Safiyyah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876605
<Safiyyah> This is in the second comment,  however I  don't know what the Xauthority file should be like
<foobarry> check quota/disk space?
<Safiyyah> Is anyone willing to help
<Safiyyah> I  can't log in,  so I have to use the terminal via ctrl +alt +f1
<Safiyyah> foolery,  please give me the entire command as it should be entered
<foobarry> df -h
<foobarry> also tail -100 ~/.xsession-errors
<Safiyyah> How do I get it to pastebin from the terminal?
<foobarry> there is a package called pastebinit
<foobarry> so you pipe output to pastebin if it doesn't contain senstive data
<foobarry> df -h | pastebinit
<Safiyyah> Don't have a pipe key
<Safiyyah> Any option?
<foobarry> df -h > /tmp/file.txt
<foobarry> pastebinit -i /tmp/file.txt
<Safiyyah>  no such file  in director
<Safiyyah> Anyway the highest disk usage is 34‰
<Safiyyah> So it's not the disk space.  I  have a log in loop
<Safiyyah> I think
<foobarry> well if X is crashing
<foobarry> then .xsession-errors file
<foobarry> will have useful stuff
<foobarry> you can pastebin that too
<foobarry> do you actually have pastebinit installed?
<Safiyyah> Yes
<Safiyyah> I  checked :)
<Safiyyah> The issue is the lack of a pipe key
<Safiyyah> I  need to sort that out as soon as I  log in because it keeps troubling me
<foobarry> pastebinit -i $HOME/.xsession-errors
<foobarry> lack of pipe usually means wrong keyboard language, it is usually there somewhere
<Safiyyah> Also says no such file in directory
<Safiyyah> Also there is no command called tail-100
<Safiyyah> I  need to surrender to an American format keyboard,  that's all.
<Safiyyah> The lack of a £ key drives me mad
<Safiyyah> Will sort that out in a minute.  Need to log in first
<Safiyyah> Foobarry then last command returned an error,  Xsession-errors not found.  I  am running Xubuntu   if that's relevant
<Safiyyah> Foobarry I  reinstalled Xubuntu-default-settings
<Safiyyah> Now it logs in for 1 second and goes back on the loop
<foobarry> tail -100
<foobarry> has a space
<foobarry> if the commands don't work i suspect you are typing them wrong
<Safiyyah> Okay
<Safiyyah> Will start again
<foobarry> #xubuntu channel might also be able to help
<Safiyyah> I  posted there too foobarry
<Safiyyah> Right am on the phone so the links are 9440368 and 9440383
<Safiyyah> You need to key in the whole link please
<Safiyyah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9440383/
<Safiyyah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9440368/
<ali1234> i nkow what the problem is
<ali1234> when you backed up your home directory you didnt copy any hidden files
<Safiyyah> What is the issue with . Profile
<Safiyyah> I didn't work off a back up.  I  made a fresh install,  then when it was complete,  manually copied it over,  you think maybe it's using the old file?
<Safiyyah> Either way the system was also Xubuntu  14.04
<Safiyyah> I  thought about doing a fresh install again,  but then figured this might happen again,  at a very inconvenient time and I  won't know what to do to fix it
<foobarry> either .profile doesn't exist or you don't have permissions to open it
<foobarry> ls -al will show you who owns the files
<Safiyyah> foobarry ls -al just listed the files  in the home directory,  ls -lah worked
<Safiyyah> The file is owned by root
<Safiyyah> Which is probably the problem isn't it supposed to be owned by safiyyah?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> and lots of other file too
<foobarry> sudo chown -R safiyyah:safiyyah /home/safiyyah
<foobarry> will change owner of all the files in /home/safiyyah
<Safiyyah> AHHHHHH,  I  know how I created this problem!
<foobarry> you copied all the files as root
<foobarry> cp -rp retains permissions
<Safiyyah> Yep
<Safiyyah> Used gksudo thunar
<Safiyyah> Well at least this was my own fault and not a hardware fault.  I  just recovered from a dead hard disk
<Safiyyah> Oh my goodness,  well lesson learnt,  I  am grateful
<Safiyyah> Thank you guys
<foobarry> did you fix it?
<popey> easy mistake to make
<ali1234> i like to use cp -a
<ali1234> but when copying files betwween installs watch out for changed UIDs
<ali1234> this usually won't happen if you only have one user though
<Safiyyah> Foobarry yes it's fixed
<Safiyyah> Thank you
<Safiyyah> I  inky had one user. Hadn't even added the kids account yet
<Safiyyah> Only*
<Safiyyah> Smart phone is a life saver because I  normally also disable the guest account
<Safiyyah> I have a little boy who likes to wake up at 5am to play games
<Safiyyah> So guest must be disabled
<Safiyyah> Right it's time to sort my graphics out.  I  was locked out couldn't finish up with the installation,  plus was out getting other things done. So am still here,  if I  get stuck
<Safiyyah> Popey you work for them,  please out a suggestion forward that the software centre accounts should remember what software I have downloaded in the past.  It really helps.
<Safiyyah> My hard drive died just a month after I upgraded to 14.04 and I  had the system JUUuuussstttt right.  I  don't remember half the stuff I  had on emperor the kids
<popey> i thought software centre did do that?
<popey> there's a couple of menu options
<Safiyyah> let me log in and see,  cos as far as  I  know it doesn't
<Safiyyah> Popey,  found it,  it's not user friendly though.  But it's fine for geeky people....  If you know what I mean.  Well I  learnt something new again...  Again
<Safiyyah> Thank you
<popey> np
<Safiyyah> Foobarry cp -rp is that possible with a graphical gksudo thunar /nautilus?
<foobarry> i don't know
<Safiyyah> Hmm okay
<Safiyyah> Well it's duely noted,  would have saved myself a lot of trouble
<foobarry> best to follow a tutorial online for this stuff
<Safiyyah> Meeeh just did what I  usually do and it bit back
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<popey> evening
<davmor2> bigcalm: what time do you call this ;)
<zmoylan-pi> time for irc to invent a time neutral greeting standard :-)
<zmoylan-pi> hello mammals o/
<bigcalm> Morning is the UGT :)
<bigcalm> It may be '13:08 GMT' but it's always 'Morning UGT'
<popey> "moin" is the time neutral greeting
<popey> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin "Moin is used at all times of day, not just in the morning"
 * zmoylan-pi thinks bells ahoy hoy never got a fair shake
<DJones> Freenode actually has a FAQ about that, and bigcalm is correct :)
<bigcalm> \o/
<DJones> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#fst
<zmoylan-pi> and like all faq's no one seems to have read it so internet standard is maintained \o/ :-D
<DJones> Its morning when you become active
<DJones> zmoylan-pi: I must be the only one thats ever read it, I think I must have been looking for something else a while back and saw it by accident
<zmoylan-pi> pageviews:1
<popey> i read a bit
<intrbiz> the alternative, would be to just say: hello
<popey> pageviews: 1.5
<DJones> Or just be a teenager and "grunt" on IRC
<DJones> Wonder how Harry Enfields "Kevin" would say morning on IRC
<foobarry> oi
<popey> Hello Mrs Patterson.
<bigcalm> Kevin wouldn't say that. She's his mum
<bigcalm> Perry would be more likely to say it
<popey> his mum isnt here
<popey> making it doubly confusing
<shauno> for me, it's morning until I've had two cups of coffee, regardless of locally aligned chronometers
<zmoylan-pi> what happens when an out of coffee error occurs?
<shauno> that's an uncaught exception :/
<zmoylan-pi> some sort of cap with 'bring coffee' written on the top...
<awilkins> Like those restaurants where you have a coloured beermat
<awilkins> One side red
<awilkins> One side greed
<awilkins> s/eed/een/
<awilkins> Red means "bring meat"
<awilkins> (Argentinian meat sword restaurants)
<daftykins> Crikey the Nexus 5 is cheap now
<daftykins> from 239.99
<diddledan> morning
<daftykins> o/
<arsenip> hi daftykins
<daftykins> what-o sir
<daftykins> how are we all doing this fine afternoon?
<arsenip> good thanking ye. you?
<arsenip> pretty cold and wet here, and im hungry, and i need a cuppa, but .. good.
<daftykins> mmm yeah not bad ta :D
<daftykins> seems i'm gonna move the boss to O2 instead of vodafone for his international phone (includes the UK)
<daftykins> apparently voda have been seriously sucking around London for a while now 0o
<daftykins> gonna buy him a Galaxy Note 3 as well, i know the 4 is out but damn is it pricey
<arsenip> i use vodafone
<arsenip> oneplus one is meant to be good
<daftykins> no problems i take it? :D
<daftykins> mmm, i had one but... meh
<arsenip> yeah i use it in the city, and at home, and in remote places (arse end cornwall, another-orafice-nottinghamshire), and err the US
<arsenip> vodafone that is. i'm an iphone user.
<diddledan> what happened to the "visual voicemail" thing that apple touted with the very original iphone?
<daftykins> arsenip: he's probably just ducking under the nearest granite wall for every call XD
<zmoylan-pi> a lot of phone companies didn't want to pay apple to use that
<arsenip> sounds like a good idea diddledan
<arsenip> maybe daftykins - there are always deadzones.. and if it lines up with your office you'll have a bad time
<arsenip> the city is always a bit parp for phones due to all the buildings etc
<arsenip> you get random/interesting behaviour.
<daftykins> *nod*
<shauno> diddledan: very little.  It needs the operator to support it.  and they quickly discovered that if they don't, they still sell contracts
<daftykins> arsenip: i didn't hugely believe him for a bit, but he's after change... so with a new contract, provider and phone - he'll be able to run both side by side and compare :)
<arsenip> i find 4g helps.
<zmoylan-pi> i find switching to 2g gets me data no matter where or when
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> that failed down in a valley for me
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fz006ibpbygcj3y/AACw5Fqaal0DQqRW66-yis8-a?dl=0
<diddledan> the dudes behind iron sky are getting crazy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM13yXlW-Vs
<daftykins> couldn't even upload one pic from down there :D
<diddledan> their other crazyness - hitler riding a dinosaur
<zmoylan-pi> instant godwin and dinosaurs 'n' humans driving the paleontoligists bonkers fun :-)
<shauno> diddledan: have you seen 'dead snow'?
<diddledan> nope
<shauno> it's terrible.  well worth looking for if you found iron sky funny :)
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKPwtDjzJMI
<SuperMatt> oh wow, snappy looks great
<popey> snap snap
<ali1234> so in a click package you bundle anything that isn't in a base ubuntu system, in a snappy package you effectively ship an entire virtual machine?
<ali1234> distro and everything
<SuperMatt> nooot quite, for what I can tell
<SuperMatt> because you only need to include the bare minimum to make your app work
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> so glibc, libx11, gtk...
<SuperMatt> I've not worked out yet how to start this owncloud instance I have installed
<SuperMatt> well I tell you, having ubuntu core would make my support job so much easier
<SuperMatt> especially when I can tell customers to have different snappy packages for apache/nginx, php-fpm and mysql
<popey> you could even make those packages and upload them to the store.
<diddledan> snappy?
<diddledan> linky?
<SuperMatt> that's be great to have officially supported rackspace snappy packages
<bashrc> I assume that this snappy thing is open sourcy
<SuperMatt> it's stop users from doing their own crazy stuff
<awilkins> diddledan,  : http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/snappy
<awilkins> Oooh, transactional package updates
<awilkins> dingding
<SuperMatt> oh heh, the services actually started automatically.
<SuperMatt> well that is cool
<SuperMatt> a magento snappy stack would make life *SO* easy
<diddledan> I don't know what transactional updating means
<ali1234> transactional means it either completely finishes or doesn't happen at all
<bashrc> I guess it means you can roll back
<diddledan> aah
<diddledan> like a database transaction
<SuperMatt> dang, that's cool
<SuperMatt> no more dpkg hell
<diddledan> I suppose that's tech borrowed from the image-updating of touch?
<popey> yes
<SuperMatt> I for one am totally excited
<SuperMatt> keep up the ballin' work
<ali1234> what i don't understand is if you isolate all the applications, then how does the web server talk to php and how does php talk to the database?
<popey> apparmor profiles which allow networking
<ali1234> or to give another example, how do you allow your IDE and your compiler to access the same files?
<diddledan> interesting that azure is the first provider to be on-boarded
<diddledan> (interesting because it shows ms' new attitude to opensource and linux)
<diddledan> their whole "we love linux" is really being pushed home these days
<popey> you run your ide in the cloud?
<ali1234> no but i might run it on my phone
<popey> content-hub
<popey> you can share data between apps
<ali1234> how is gcc supposed to talk to content hub?
<popey> or bundle the compiler with the ide..
<popey> dunno, one for #snappy ☻
<ali1234> if i make a click package with gcc that rns it in a terminal, won't it just immediately exit with "no input files"?
<bashrc> snappy sounds interesting
<ahayzen> ali1234, but you would be able to listen to any files imported over content-hub?
<ali1234> what does that even mean?
<ahayzen> ali1234, files are exported from one app to another over content-hub ... you would be able to detect when they have been 'imported' into your app
<ali1234> let's assume that my editor is nano, by compiler is gcc, and my project build system is make
<ali1234> none of those support content-hub
<ahayzen> ali1234, but your wrapper would?
<ali1234> so when i run make, what happens?
<ahayzen> ali1234, i'm talking from a phone point of view... but if you could import all the files via content-hub hub then you could run make in the imported directory...and then even export the binary if you wanted?
<ahayzen> ali1234, docs here if your interested http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<ali1234> so essentially i would create a directory somehow, and then export it to the editor, make, gcc, and then everything would just work as normal?
<ahayzen> popey, so will snappy have similar apparmor things to we have on touch?
<popey> dunno, it's new to me too ☻
<diddledan> has it been secret internally, too? :-)
<ali1234> i kind of get the feeling it was developed in response to the owncloud problems last month
<bashrc> perhaps there is a vanguard
<ahayzen> ali1234, possibly... for example in music...if you go to the web browser download a mp3 and then select to "open with music" it then puts the file into a folder called HubIncoming/some number/ folder which you can r/w to .. we then move it into ~/Music but i guess you could then run make, gcc in that directory?
<diddledan> I must say I like what canonical are doing with ubuntu - I get that it alienates some folk but they're stuck in the mud
<daftykins> i agree if you focus on main ubuntu
 * bashrc rolls in mud
<SuperMatt> the new mentality is devops, and I have to agree with it
<SuperMatt> snappy is just that
<ahayzen> ali1234, this is ofcourse assuming it all works the same as with touch
<ali1234> ahayzen: i'm mainly talking about touch
<ahayzen> ali1234, ah cool :) then that ^^
<ali1234> so how does that work for traditional apps that don't know about content hub? that's my question
<bashrc> so is this a rebranding or further elaboration on click packages?
<ali1234> i would have to write a wrapper program that is able to share any arbitrary file between arbitrary applications? but it seems like that would be a huge security problem if that was even possible
<ahayzen> ali1234, support will need to be added i guess? idk popey ?
<ahayzen> ali1234, you go via a helper though? music doesn't know where the file comes from it just sees a new import request
<ali1234> what creates the import request?
<ali1234> i press ctrl-o enter ctrl-x in nano, then what happens?
<ahayzen> ali1234, the user selecting to "open with music app" after an app has exported something that has been flagged the type of music
<ali1234> then i go to the wrapper app, find the file i just saved, click export, select gcc, press okay?
<ali1234> then repeat that for make
<ali1234> and any other tool used in my build system
<ahayzen> ali1234, you may be better off putting them all together in one click as each app has its own HubIncoming directory
<ahayzen> ali1234, you should talk to the content-hub guys on #ubuntu-touch ;)
<ali1234> so basically if i want to do any dev work on the phone i need to put every single development tool ever into a single click package, in order to defeat the security?
<ali1234> i'm gonna need a click package with gcc, binutils, coreutils, make, cmake, nano, ssh...
<ahayzen> ali1234, i think you could do it via content-hub and multiple apps ... but if you wanted an 'easy' solution you could pack them all into one ;)
<ali1234> seems like it would be easier to just make the system writable and apt-get all those things instead
<ahayzen> haha
<ahayzen> ali1234, i would have a chat with kenvandine he helped me get content-hub working with music and would probably be interested to discuss that usecase
<diddledan> there's a teminal app - I have yet to work out what that's allowed to access and not with the security policies
<ali1234> right-o
<ali1234> anyway, dinner time
<ahayzen> diddledan, you have to enter your password when you start the terminal app ... allowing it further access
<diddledan> oh lordy - someone's packaged slackware-1.0 into a qemu disc image (linux kernel version 0.99)
<diddledan> http://www.qemu-advent-calendar.org/#day-1
<popey> check todays ☻
<diddledan> popey, yeah it was from the link on the snappy page that I found it
<diddledan> geek cred for yesterday's tho
<diddledan> zork in uefi
<daftykins> zork 0o
<zmoylan-pi> well it was written to run in how few k?
<diddledan> popey, next step on the snappy front - get snappy apps deployable and interconnecting with juju
<diddledan> s/with/via/
<diddledan> windows 10 pricing speculation: http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/operating-systems/brendan-morgan/could-windows-10-and-beyond-be-a-subscription-service/
<diddledan> combat libre with gratic
<diddledan> gratis
<zmoylan-pi> that'll be fun when on holiday and you can't get on hotel crappy wifi to renew subscription and are locked out of laptop for duration
<diddledan> lol
<zmoylan-pi> or you can call home on mobile at roaming rates and type in the 56 digit number that was the xp activation fun
<zmoylan-pi> and find when you get home the bill is also 56 digits :-)
<diddledan> why is emulating arm processors with qemu so slow?
<zmoylan-pi> intel wants to punish you for not using x86 :-)
<diddledan> that would be a funky chip - an intel or amd x86_64 with arm-instructions-capable hardware virtualisation
<diddledan> so the chip can run 32bit x86 code, or 64bit x86 code, or 32bit arm code or a mix of all three
<zmoylan-pi> you could probably do it with the cpu used by the pi if it were on the motherboard of your system for networking :-P
<zmoylan-pi> wow the arm emulation is fast.  yes that's the network card handling all the arm calls in hardware :-)
<zmoylan-pi> i seem to remember the hp95lx used a 80186 a chip intended for printers as a cpu for handheld dos system. though i could be completely wrong.  ::goes to check::
<diddledan> ooh, sbdfl did a snappy video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlcTDz9ogug
<diddledan> sabdfl**
<shauno> I was wondering about mixed-cpu systems the other day
<zmoylan-pi> apps in the cloud... do. not. want.
<shauno> having the OS on an arm for uber battery, and a seperate x86 that gets fired up if/when for heavy lifting
<diddledan> shauno, it's actually a good concept and has been proven already with things like intel-gfx+nvidia-gfx switching
<shauno> and the amiga when using a ppc accelerator :)
<popey> well, thats what arm big.little is, surely?
<popey> two differently sized cores
<diddledan> the thing to ensure is that they're cooperative so you don't end up with an either-or mechanism
<popey> the nvidia tegra ones are like that too iirc, 5 cores. 4 big one small.
<diddledan> popey, but essentially they're both arm
<popey> right, makes sense
<diddledan> I want an arm+x86
<popey> you want arm and x86 binaries to co-exist?
<popey> that sounds fun
<diddledan> bingo
<popey> FSVO fun
<zmoylan-pi> i want a psion 6.  a psion 5 with wifi and bt :-)
<shauno> well, 'big' doesn't really need to be x86.  but they're still a good few years behind intel for desktop/laptop class
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, you're cracked
<zmoylan-pi> this is sadly true diddledan :-)
<zmoylan-pi> doesn't mean i'm wrong though :-D
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, just because you believe in old tech doesn't mean it's good
<zmoylan-pi> the best tech doesn't always win diddledan
<diddledan> this is true
<shauno> most the ground word is already in osx, as a leftover from the ppc-intel switch
<zmoylan-pi> and we seem to have moved to a one size fits all with all touch screens everywhere eliminating the qwerty keyboard so many love
<diddledan> but that doesn't mean you carry on using the better tech for 20 years even though several generations have superceded it
<mapps> hm
<mapps> so thats handy
<mapps> cant topup my gibraltar simcard online
<mapps> have to have a creditdebit card registered here
<mapps> ;[
<diddledan> well that sucks
<diddledan> what difference does the registered address make to them?!
<ali1234> i dont see why you couldn't have x86 and arm cores in one system
<diddledan> they just pass the number onto mastercard or visa and get a yey/ney response
<zmoylan-pi> with the transmeta chip idea a few years back you could have done it but it was never fast enough
<diddledan> ok, it's a bit more complex than that, but that's the essence
<MartijnVdS> diddledan: name is also checked at least
<diddledan> I knew the transmeta was a thing but I never knew anything about it
<popey> i had a transmeta laptop
<popey> sony vaio
<zmoylan-pi> cool
<diddledan> linus torvalds was working on it for a while, wasn't he?
<zmoylan-pi> yup
<zmoylan-pi> there was also the sinclair ql which put a 32 bit chip in 16 bit bus for a very fast 16 bit computer.  linus cut his teeth on one of those.  great machines by all accounts
<ali1234> what
<mapps> Yep diddledan  exactly
<mapps> the website says that i figured il try anyway and it goes to worldplay lets me put a UK address..comes back DECLINED
<mapps> ;[
<MartijnVdS> like.. 8088s being 16 bit chips with 8 bit data bus?
<ali1234> that's like saying you cut two wheels off your car to make a very fast motorbike
<zmoylan-pi> it sounds weird but sinclair made it work
<popey> not really
<popey> it was unreliable and slow
<zmoylan-pi> sinclair had a knack for great ideas failed by bad reliability
<ali1234> connecting a 32 bit processor to a 16 bit bus is not a good idea
<popey> indeed, it took two gulps for each memory access
<zmoylan-pi> it was if you wanted a cheap system to learn on.
<shauno> eh, that's what most the low-cost variants of m68k did
<zmoylan-pi> my boss made a few bob wiring ql's up to pbx systems to create a log of all calls made and their cost
<diddledan> transmeta's chips sound funky
<diddledan> "The processor could emulate multiple other architectures, possibly even at the same time. (At its initial Crusoe launch, Transmeta demonstrated pico-Java and x86 running intermixed on the native hardware.)"
<diddledan> I assume it was slow, though, due to requiring the software layer to translate all x86 (and other systems) calls into native calls
<zmoylan-pi> they were just starting to show promise when they ran out of money iirc
<diddledan> it would, however, perform the same for whatever architecture you want to run though
<zmoylan-pi> my guess is when the patents run out someone will rediscover the idea
<diddledan> i.e. arm would be the same speed as x86 because they'd both go through the same translation
<diddledan> obviously the difference between RISC and CISC might cause differences in speed but otherwise they'd be comparable
<diddledan> the translation layer worked like a JIT, though, allowing it to perform optimisations as the programs are running - each time they run it could progressively improve their speed based on previous runthroughs which a compiler can't predict based on static-analysis
<diddledan> ref: hhvm - php runtime by facebook - their JIT is constantly improving performance so that a single page load from a cold cache would be quite slow but as the site gets visited more it can improve the performance of the hot code-paths and even start to predict the outcome of functions based on previous experience
<diddledan> JITs are funky things
<diddledan> there is evidence that JITs are able outperform native compiled code
<diddledan> so much so that someone ran an emulation of a processor via a JIT on the platform it was emulating and the code in emulation went faster than the native code on bare-metal
<diddledan> would be funky having a JIT that JITted itself
<diddledan> skynet?!
<popey> are there any double-din car stereos that don't look all blingy and ridiculous?
<popey> i mean, look at this nonsense.. 80CBXI
<popey> er
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pioneer-FH-X720BT-Double-MIXTRAX-Android/dp/B00N80CBXI
<ali1234> what is double din?
<popey> Double height
<zmoylan-pi> probably the height of the unit
<popey> double Din-E
<zmoylan-pi> dynf
<popey> DIN-E being the usual size of car stereos
<popey> usual size of aftermarket ones. most modern cars have a double height slot
<zmoylan-pi> you'd need to see it in dark to see if it has 100w blue leds to annoy you though :-)
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Alpine-CDE-W235BT-In-Dash-Receiver-Blueto/dp/B008869XMO is slightly less offensive
<popey> this is for wifeys car
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/JVC-KW-R600BTE-Stereo-Bluetooth-AUX-Input/dp/B0078327US also awful
<ali1234> http://store.mp3car.com/New_Silver_Double_Din_Nano_ITX_Carputer_Enclosure_p/enc-041s.htm
<ali1234> and then install ubuntu on it
<popey> ali1234: does xubuntu ship with whois? someone just told me it doesn't!?
<zmoylan-pi> a rasp pi powered media centre for the car... :-P
<ali1234> popey: i have it, but i might have installed it
<diddledan> popey, ubuntu-desktop doesn't, so I'm assuming xubuntu is the same
<popey> waaaat
<ali1234> i think you have to install like "internet-tools" or somehting
<popey> surely everything has it
<ali1234> traceroute isn't installed by default either
<diddledan> ali1234, tracepath is though
<ali1234> and mtr
<ali1234> but traceroute is the most known tool
<popey> yeah
<ali1234> i have a vm actually
<ali1234> yeah whois not installed by default on xubuntu
<diddledan> only us geeks use whois though, so it doesn't matter that it's not installed </controversial> :-p
<zmoylan-pi> does it have systemd? /NowThatsControversial :-)
<awilkins> mtr 4tw
<diddledan> mtr is awesome
<awilkins> Installed by default... works without root
<awilkins> And much faster than normal tracert
<diddledan> tracert is windows :-p
<awilkins> Yeah
<diddledan> we use traceroute :-D
<awilkins> One of the few examples of a Windows command that's more terse than Linux
<diddledan> it's more memorable, too, oddly - tray cert is how I pronounce it
<diddledan> I never think of it as "trace rt"
 * awilkins is rsyncing his newly activated Windows 7 VM to his laptop
<diddledan> ofc they abbreviated it because they used to insist everything provided by windows is compatible with dos8.3 filenames
<awilkins> Thanks to the dude who gave me an ebay link to guys selling WIndows licenses, BTW
<diddledan> :-o
<awilkins> Got a license for Win 7 pro for £28
<awilkins> Real licenses
<diddledan> :-o
<awilkins> From retired computers
<awilkins> £33 minus a £5 voucher that eBay gave me for using Paypal
<diddledan> well twist my nipple-nuts and send me to sweden
<diddledan> (smth like that)
<awilkins> Honestly, just wish I could do my job without it
<diddledan> send me to alaska - close
<diddledan> thankyou google
<diddledan> and it's spin my nipplenuts, not twist
<awilkins> But the Boss insists on Word documents and LibreOffice just doesn't cut it, and Markdown --> DOCX via Pandoc is TERRIBLE.
<diddledan> ergh
<diddledan> that sucks
<awilkins> It does
<awilkins> To the point where I was entertaining ways of making Word read Markdown last week#]
<awilkins> I have a plan, but it's an evil and cunning one
<diddledan> ofc now I've put into google the term "nipple nuts" I'm going to get adverts for random sex toys?
<awilkins> Make an output formatter for Markdown that spits Javascript that uses COM automation to insert the document into an open Word window
<diddledan> haha
<awilkins> On the proviso that Word is the only thing that can write Word documents properly
<zmoylan-pi> about 10 year ago i found using rtf -> doc worked ok ish for varying levels of ish :-)
<awilkins> I was told to try plain DOC
<awilkins> I may have a go at that
<diddledan> hmm, I wonder for your sanity now. COM automation is something that nobody not even microsoft uses
<awilkins> Whut? It's used ALL OVER the place.
<diddledan> it's evil
<awilkins> It's the basis of much of their technology
<awilkins> VBA is heavily based on COM
<diddledan> VBA. another evil thing
<awilkins> A million macros would cry out, and then be suddenly silent if you destroyed it
<awilkins> It's not so bad
<awilkins> It's when you have to start fiddling with interface GUIDS that it's horrible
<awilkins> We had to write build management programs for VB6 in order to deal with it all
<awilkins> VB6 "helpfully" protects you from the details
<diddledan> I remember writing CGI scripts in VB6
<ali1234> awilkins: writing a docx file is actually easy
<ali1234> the problems happen when you open an existing one and save it in some other software. that doesn't work so well
<ali1234> but making a new one from scratch is very easy
<awilkins> ali1234, Well, pandoc does a terrible job of it... or the "basic" document looks terrible
<awilkins> And going pandoc -> ODT -> DOCX is pretty horrible too
<awilkins> Funny bullets being one of my major problems
<awilkins> THey don't match anything in the default templates, so they look totally out of place if you merge my documents with other peoples
<diddledan> latex
<awilkins> Management hate and fear anything that isn't Word
<awilkins> And they distrust PDF because they can't edit it or do Track Changes on it
<awilkins> Wikitext???? PEOPLE MIGHT HAVE TO LEARN SKILLS (that are arguably a smaller set than the monkey-tricks you need to learn to get Word to behave itself...)
<awilkins> Like : you have a document
<awilkins> It consists entirely of a table
<awilkins> Now : what do you do to insert a title, above the table?
<diddledan> this seems somewhat offensive: http://thecolbertreport.cc.com/videos/88p9oh/the-word---president-barack-obama---to-health-in-a-handbasket
<diddledan> I get that they're trying to be funny but it doesn't work
<diddledan> (you need to be in the UK to see the message I'm referring)
<intrbiz> diddledan: indeed, all too typical American humour
<intrbiz> diddledan: I also fail to see what our gracious queen has to do with American companies restricting their audience
<diddledan> indeed
<diddledan> found the video on a different site: http://www.comedycentral.co.uk/the-colbert-report/videos/barack-obama-hijacks-the-colbert-report
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-10
<diddledan> jee, brownout just scared the bajeebers out of me
<diddledan> the light flickered, my ups chugged and my speakers boomed - it made me jump out of my skin 'cos otherwise it's silent in here
<diddledan> just went again
<diddledan> funky: http://googleappsupdates.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/new-sparkline-options-in-google-sheets.html
<daftykins> D:
<diddledan> I need moar rams
<diddledan> 8GB just doesn't cut it
<mapps> hi all
<mapps> whats up
<MooDoo> morning all
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning bigcalm
<intrbiz> hello
<popey> Morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Human Rights Day! :-D
<MooDoo> morning
<bigcalm> JamesTait: happy Wolves LUG xmas meal day
<bigcalm> That's the one thing on my mind that's getting me though the day
<JamesTait> bigcalm, I think my invitation got lost in the post.
<bashrc> morning
<bigcalm> JamesTait: come on up if you're free this evening ;)
<JamesTait> It's a bit short notice, bigcalm, but thanks for the offer. Besides, I wouldn't want to deprive the Wolves LUGgers of their Xmas pud. ;)
<JamesTait> bigcalm, I don't think davmor2 would let me in anyway. ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: I wouldn't let you what?
<davmor2> JamesTait: what day is it I missed it rebooting my server
<JamesTait> davmor2, you wouldn't let me exercise my human right to eat turkey at the Wolves LUG Christmas dinner. Happy Human Rights Day, btw. ;)
<bigcalm> JamesTait: it's a mixed culture buffet :D
<popey> Sythesizer Patel!
<bigcalm> But, yes, human rights are somewhat important
<bigcalm> Who what?
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> morning MooDoo
<JamesTait> brobostigon, o/
<brobostigon> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> bigcalm, I'll not deprive you and davmor2 of any yummy food this year. But photos would be good. ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: you should come dude you'd be welcome, admittedly we would have to beat you mercilessly
<JamesTait> davmor2, but that's normal by now. ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: we'll use holly it adds a christmassy feel ;)
<JamesTait> \o/
<bigcalm> davmor2: got a cheesy jumper ready for tonight?
<davmor2> bigcalm: I don't have one
<bigcalm> Boo
<davmor2> you do I can tell
<bigcalm> :D
<bigcalm> It's fitting
<bigcalm> So not completely cheesy
<davmor2> bigcalm: it might not after eating all that food though right?
<bigcalm> <Basil Brush>Boom Boom</Basil Brush>
<foobarry> just had the weirdest issue
<foobarry> couldn't load a library file with any other user except one, not even root
<foobarry> after fannying around for an hour
<foobarry> i chmodded the files to another usr
<foobarry> and chmodded back again
<foobarry> then it worked
<foobarry> seems to be some inode corruption
<popey> Twilight zone.
<foobarry> checked everything. selinux, etc etc
<foobarry> fsck seems OK
<popey> https://twitter.com/bbcweather/status/542632327982362624
<popey> they get all the excitement oop norf
<bigcalm> Cii
<bigcalm> Coo
<zmoylan-pi> Caa
<Laney> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04tcg9z is good
 * popey youtube-dl's
<popey> Someone should make "Shipping Forecast Simulator 2015"
<Laney> to VIOLENT STORM 11
<foobarry> youtube-dl works with bbc links?
<popey> yes
<foobarry> :0
<foobarry> so why we need ipaler-dl?
<foobarry> for the pvr stuff that i don't use \o/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454956/
<foobarry> keeps flv?
<foobarry> or converts?
<popey> it did here
<popey> Sandettie Light Vessel Automatic
<ThomasRedstone> Hello, I set up Jeja Dup, aka 'Back Up' in Ubuntu, I've set it to exclude '~/.cache' and '~/.dbus', but I still get "Could not back up the following files" errors
<davmor2> bigcalm: you'll be able to see the new motor :)
<bigcalm> davmor2: got rid of the 407?
<davmor2> bigcalm: yeap we needed something heavier for the new caravan :)
<davmor2> the tow weight on a 407 is abysmal
<bigcalm> Considering that the 407 is quite a large car to begin with, I'm guessing you have a silly sized caravan
<davmor2> bigcalm: nope
<bigcalm> davmor2: you did have the under powered version of the 407
<bigcalm> davmor2: what have you gone for then?
<davmor2> 407 tow weight max ie your car is only 1500kg mine is 1800 and the van is 1500 which give me a nice 300kg buffer
<bigcalm> Fair enough
<bigcalm> I don't go in for towing large things :)
<bigcalm> In fact, my 407 lacks a tow bar/ball
<bigcalm> Hayley's Matrix has that and was good enough to move house with
<DJones> davmor2: What car have you got now?
<davmor2> DJones: Skoda Superb Tow car of the year \o/
<shauno> see, I got half way through that before I realised the 407 wasn't authentication required.
<DJones> I used to have a Kia Sedonna for towing, car weight 2500kgs, could tow anything with that, but fuel consumption was almost at the gallons per mile ratio
<davmor2> DJones: yeah this is just a bog standard saloon/hatchback 1800 tow weight and we went from Tenby to Wolverhampton on m4 m5 m6 and use a little over half a tank so I was pretty impressed with that
<davmor2> DJones: we got that 2015 Adria Altea Trent and spent a week in tenby in the coldest week of november and never had the internal temp drop below 12°c at night with no heating so we were pretty impressed with that :)
<DJones> I ended up getting an Insignia estate, I suspect the weights are fairly similar to the superb
<DJones> In theory, I can tow about 1600kgs, but would probably stay below 1500kgs which would cover most vans that don't need chelsea tractors anyway
<DJones> davmor2: Thats good heat retention
<davmor2> DJones: indeed that why we went with the superb the write up was fantastic it's won towcar of the year several time and been runner up for most of the rest and to be honest I can see why :)
<DJones> Cars, caravans and towing have come a long way in the last 45 years, my first memory is my grandad towing his caravan with a 1300cc MK1 Escort
<DJones> Wives were never allowed to do the driving & towing, although even now my wifes friends are always shocked when she says she tows a caravan as though they don't think she'd be capeable
<davmor2> DJones: I can understand why, I mean most people use cars not their wives to tow caravans ;)
<DJones> Heh
<DJones> Mines good, although if she's had mushy peas or sprouts, the afterburner makes a mess of the caravan :)
<davmor2> DJones: haha that's so wrong :)
<foobarry> noticing some items on amazon now selling for cheaper than the "lightning deals" were
<zmoylan-pi> sales weren't as good as they were hoping perhaps
<foobarry> or the amazon price rose before the sale
<zmoylan-pi> isn't that illegal in uk?
<foobarry> no
<foobarry> amazon prices change all the time
<zmoylan-pi> item on sale has to be offered for higher price x number of days before sale price
<foobarry> http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Galt-1004447-Marble-Racer/product/B00IF5RH6M
<foobarry> it was higher for 2 weeks
<popey> its only regulated if you call it a "SALE"
<foobarry> need to quell my interanl rage after being stitched up at work
<zmoylan-pi> channel the anger, embrace your dark side.  laxitive chocolate donuts in the canteen....
<foobarry> have escalated the issue but struggling to not be annoyed
<foobarry> does topcashback work with amazon if you buy from amazon market?
<foobarry> new gmail app on my android
<intrbiz> foobarry: yeh, had that on my S4 for a month or so, prefer the old one
<foobarry> pop by bubble :(
<foobarry> *my
<diddledan> what's new about it?
<foobarry> new UI
<diddledan> oh the material makeover?
<zmoylan-pi> well if they want to push people to the inbox app they need to make the gmail app worse first :-)
<diddledan> they can't do that because businesses aren't allowed to use the "inbox" thing
<intrbiz> new UI, material design,  breaks the soft menu button on my S4
<intrbiz> in generall looks different and not quite a usable
<intrbiz> but could be worse
<diddledan> "breaks" it how?
<intrbiz> it doesn't work, you have to use the in app menu button
<intrbiz> rather than the menu button at the bottom on the screen on the S4
<diddledan> it shouldn't be visible in that case then
<bujji> popey:hello
<daftykins> hey bujji o/
<bujji> daftykins:hello daftykins.
<bujji> daftykins:shell sccript info please.
<daftykins> bujji: do you mean a guide on how to write shell scripts?
<bujji> daftykins:advance level
<bujji> dafykins:automate some daily tasks with script
<daftykins> bujji: go and ask the guys in #bash
<bujji> daftykins:okey
<bujji> daftykins:can you please tell me about /etc/hosts.
<daftykins> bujji: i would prefer that you used your own native language channel for questions - or even researched for yourself.
<daftykins> you need to be a lot more specific with your questions if you want something better than a google search could have provided
<bujji> i read someting about that..
<daftykins> huzzah, popped in the new switch at last https://www.dropbox.com/s/olhm2wbmh1055v2/IMG_20141210_193520.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> please excuse my lovely dark pictures
<diddledan> daftykins, +1
<Zach> Hi
<Guest47327> Hello?
<diddledan> activestate are still plugging away... http://kopy.io/ (they're the dudes behind the activeperl compile of perl for windows)
<Guest47327> Help??
<diddledan> hello Guest47327
<Guest47327> Hi
<Guest47327> My ubuntu computer is really slow but the specs are good everything is goo its just lags
<Guest47327> diddledan:  i need some help
<Guest47327> Can Anybody HELP ME??
<diddledan> Guest47327, you cacn try running top in a terminal to see if there's anything evidently using a lot of cpu
<diddledan> can*
<Guest47327> its so laggy i cant do that
<Guest47327> diddledan:
<diddledan> if the system is unresponsive then we can't work out why - all we can do is restart it
<Guest47327> diddledan:  i tried that but im running on 12.04
<Guest47327> 32 bit
<diddledan> eh?
<diddledan> why is that a problem?
<Guest47327> no i just wanna know why it could be laggy?
<diddledan> you said you tried rebooting but you're running 12.04 - why is running 12.04 a factor in rebooting?
<Guest47327> i don tknow
<diddledan> as to what would cause it - we need to find out if something is using your cpu or disc extensively thereby tying up runtime
<diddledan> that's why I suggested running top
<Guest47327> oh i did run top but i dont understand it
<diddledan> the important bit is the lower-half of the window/screen - it's a list of processes sorted by their cpu usage in percent - it's a table with columns, and one of the columns is headed CPU% - look at the top few processes and see what amount of cpu they're using
<diddledan> I would have share a screenie helping him if he hadn't left
<daftykins> didn't exactly start out as a very good user, in fairness
<daftykins> caps and demanding attention.
<diddledan> yeah
<diddledan> I even annotated the screenie!1!
<diddledan> https://mrkr.io/GJ5pBUnZBm
<daftykins> ;_;
<daftykins> ooh what did you make that with 0o i like the transparency on the text backing
<diddledan> it's marker from https://insync.io/
<diddledan> it uploads to google docs
<daftykins> ooh
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FX2d1LamXb0
<diddledan> that's how to do christmas decorations
<daftykins> oh dear just blipped the vacuum at 10pm, ah well ;)
<diddledan> http://www.pcgamer.com/seagate-now-shipping-260-8tb-hdd/
<daftykins> that's a pretty good idea
<daftykins> probably have a wonderful seagate warranty of 1yr though :P
<diddledan> a few years ago a read/write speed of 150MB/s would be amazing
<daftykins> i actually made the mistake of disbelieving someone that a single mechanical HDD was up at that speed already
<daftykins> granted it's only at the start of the disk though :D
<daftykins> in fact i was just reading a benchmark of the 6TB seagate on anandtech
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-11
<diddledan> thanks to popey my amazon now has a related items list of entirely car stereos
<daftykins> XD
<diddledan> hint. I have no car
<daftykins> you can go in and remove a viewed item to stop it spoiling your recommendations
<diddledan> also thanks to popey further down the page is a load of hand-held barcode scanners
<daftykins> XD
<map> so
<map> watched apprentice
<map> watvched my other show
<map> just gotham to watch now
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i tried to buy a new phablet for the boss but it declined at card auth twice =|
<map> what one u want
<diddledan> grr
<map> ;]
<map> what to do
<map> hm
<daftykins> map: i've decided to pick the Samsung Galaxy Note 3 for the boss
<daftykins> i know the Note 4 is out, but the price, lul
<ali1234> yeah but Note 4 can go in the gear vr
<ali1234> it's really good
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> his uses are international business travel, i think going that high-res is a waste of time and will just impact battery
<daftykins> he's on a Note 1 right now
<daftykins> and Vodafone has been getting him down
<ali1234> so he wants to play VR games on the plane then -> Note 4 + Gear VR
<daftykins> sigh.
<ali1234> it's a no-brainer seriously
<daftykins> yes, that VR toys aren't for businessman in their 60s :P
<daftykins> *men
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> everything leads to a note 4 + gear vr, ali1234 ?
<ali1234> yes
<daftykins> you're welcome to enjoy the early adoption antics ;)
<diddledan> oh dear: http://www.cnet.com/news/makers-of-internet-infrastructure-warn-against-more-regulation/
<daftykins> that pic makes me cry
<diddledan> sir tim berners lee has warned about skynet
<diddledan> http://www.cnet.com/news/web-founder-europes-right-to-be-forgotten-rule-is-dangerous/
<diddledan> specificslly: ""The robots are already here, and they're called corporations. Be very very scared," Berners-Lee said. "Don't ask when it will happen. It's already happened."
<diddledan> Artificial intelligence is slowly creeping into the real world. It's arriving one bit at a time -- a language translator here, some computer vision there. Eventually those pieces will be put together under a controlling system that we can call consciousness, he said.
<diddledan> "People imagine that a stream of consciousness is going to to be a hard thing to do," something as complex as our notion of the soul, Berners-Lee said. "I have a horrible feeling a stream of consciousness is going to be a few lines of code on top of the other stuff.""
 * m0nkey_ pokes diddledan 
 * diddledan giggles
<daftykins> if a utility classification doesn't suit funding to ISPs, perhaps some unique classification that maintains neutrality should be imposed
<daftykins> s/imposed/created/
<zmoylan-pi> but some isps that are also cable companies and who may want to make their offerings more netflixy would fight that tooth and nail
<daftykins> make them more netflixy?
<zmoylan-pi> they'd want to be able to give priority to their video on demand service over the likes of netflix.  sorry for bad wording. brain is a few sleeps short of fully awake
<daftykins> that's alright :) ah yes indeed, to prioritise
<daftykins> that is definitely a problem with cable providers
<diddledan> pretty much all the major ISPs have some form of TV associated in the UK these days
<zmoylan-pi> and then you have mobile providers who are even more twitchy over who gets priority on their limited bandwidth
<diddledan> I tend to think the opposite to the letter mentioned in that report - without net neutrality what incentive do the isps have in increasing capacity?
<daftykins> it's backwards here XD my ISP chose to start doing an IPTV service
<diddledan> I don't get why ISPs feel the need to get into video streaming
<diddledan> e.g. BT vision
<diddledan> and talktalks wtfevar it is
<zmoylan-pi> everyone else is doing it is enough reasons for managers to make sure they have their version
<daftykins> too true
<diddledan> I read a report about VOD services - about 70% of the available titles in the UK are on VOD but to be able to get your own personal capability to watch that 70% you need to sign up to over 25 different services
<zmoylan-pi> kinda like the early days of tv where there were a bunch of different incompatible services
<daftykins> diddledan: huh? like, film or sport channels via providers etc?
<diddledan> which bit are you huh?ing?
<daftykins> 'you need to sign up to over 25 different services'
<diddledan> yeah. netflix. amazon prime. etc.
<daftykins> oooh now i get you, in order to see all that content
<zmoylan-pi> and soon amc will have their own vod so may be tempted to pull it off other vod services
<diddledan> yeah, the 70% is aggregated across almost 30 different providers so you need to sign up to them all
<diddledan> amc?
<daftykins> as long as they finally release The Sopranos every season in HD :P
<zmoylan-pi> each with a 'small' monthly charge
<zmoylan-pi> makers of mad men, halt and catch fire
<daftykins> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sopranos-Complete-Collection-Blu-ray-Region/dp/B00K0OZ3Y4/
<daftykins> omg it exists at last!
<zmoylan-pi> well you wait till everyone has the dvd boxset before you release the blu ray :-)
<diddledan> http://gizmodo.com/which-countries-last-the-longest-watching-porn-damn-c-1669139181
<diddledan> SFW
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: heh, it stopped airing years ago
<zmoylan-pi> that doesn't affect the math, wait till dvd sales of series slump before releasing blu ray so you can double charge passionate customers who will buy it again in higher res
<zmoylan-pi> would explain why really popular shows like sopranos take so long to make it to bluray, yes?
<daftykins> yeah i understand that
<diddledan> oh, amazon, you know me so well. Their email tonight extolls about 70% off party dresses, an electric toothbrush and a job-lot of amazon NiMH rechargeable flatteries
<daftykins> i just feel like they would've hitten saturation point forever ago
<daftykins> i only kind-of own a bluray player now since i have an Xbox One
<diddledan> ex bone
<diddledan> that's something norty with your previous bf/gf?
<daftykins> you're a bad, bad man
<zmoylan-pi> or has the most battery life in an electric toothbrush this side the practical fusion reactor :-)
<diddledan> toaster science https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN_PK5pXmIY
<map> whos still up then
<daftykins> i'm in bed as we speak!
<zmoylan-pi> in bed but awake
<zmoylan-pi> watching mash
<map> hm
<map> started watvching z nation
<map> anyone seen it
<map> zmoylan-pi,  i need to write it down..whats that show again :( il save it as a note this time
<zmoylan-pi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cabin_Pressure_%28radio_series%29
<MooDoo> map: it's good isnt' it
<JamesTait> Good morning all, and happy birthday UNICEF! :-D
<bashrc> morning
<foobarry> what happens when you try to apply a patch file and the line number don't match up?
<diplo> Anyone in here tried the Odroid C1 ( Raspberry PI type board )
<foobarry> "the `-F lines' or `--fuzz=lines' option sets the maximum fuzz factor to lines. " answered my own qu
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<bashrc> morning
<zmoylan-pi> morning carbon based lifeforms
<isleofmandan> Moghrey mie ;)
<popey> morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dutchie> lo
<brobostigon> morning
<diddledan> yawn
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning bigcalm
<bigcalm> Goodness, it actually is
<bigcalm> How strange
<diddledan> thankfully only for another minute
<diddledan> :-p
<zmoylan-pi> good nooniness
<diddledan> hmm, my phone just beeped in a manner it's never beeped before
 * diddledan wanders off to investigate
<zmoylan-pi> it's calling out to it's phone bretheren to start the revolution against the humans
<zmoylan-pi> ^puny humans
<diddledan> you tube is broken
<diddledan> can't watch any video
<bigcalm> My tube is fine
<diddledan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30lGrarz3MQ <-- 502s here
<diddledan> it's relevant to zmoylan-pi
<bigcalm> Works for me
<diddledan> grr
<diddledan> google Y U DO DIS?
<bigcalm> That's in chromium without flash
<bigcalm> 502 is a gateway issue
<diddledan> yeah I don't even get that far
<diddledan> I get google's standard error screen
<zmoylan-pi>  worked here, firefox
<foobarry> can anyone assist with a little javascript query please? i have a dropdown menu that changes the image based on the month chosen
<foobarry> http://pastie.org/private/fkyg5wplcfjtbi36uz4aq
<bigcalm> Works in firefox with flash as well
<foobarry> however would like this script to be re-usable
<diddledan> https://mrkr.io/IQUh6nssIa
<foobarry> so when #mainimage = 1.png then a prefix is added, rather than complete substition of text
<foobarry> at the moment the pastie link has substition
<foobarry> i can't find a good description of the options of the last line
<diddledan> eh?
<foobarry> what does $('#mainimage').attr('src',dynamic_src);
<foobarry> do?
<foobarry> replace src with dynamic src
<diddledan> changes the attribute "src" on the element with id "mainimage" to whatever is in dynamic_src variable
<foobarry> yep
<foobarry> how can i do src, prefix+src instead?
<diddledan> so <img src="moo"> becomes <img src="wtf was in dynamic_src?"
<foobarry> is it as simple as doing
<foobarry> $('#mainimage').attr('src',dynamic_src);
<foobarry> woops
<foobarry> $('#mainimage').attr('src',dynamic_src+src)
<diddledan> no
<diddledan> src isn't a variable
<diddledan> unless you've set it elsewhere?
<foobarry> no
<foobarry> i can't see where src comes from
<diddledan> var el = $('#mainimage'); el.attr('src', dynamic_src + el.attr('src'));
<diddledan> note however, if you change it several times each subsequent assignment will add the prefix onto the already prefixed with a different prefix value
<foobarry> let me test, thanks
<diddledan> so in the case of those months and dates: 1st run will make src="2014/01/image.png" and second run will make src="2014/01/2014/0/image.png"
<diddledan> so you probably don't want to "just prepend a prefix"
<foobarry> yeah
<foobarry> :(
<foobarry> the only way i can do it atm is a different .js for each png
<foobarry> which seems non optimal
<foobarry> can i do the reverse way and append instead?
<diddledan> try something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/9475418/
<diddledan> the first and last lines aren't strictly necessary
<diddledan> (I love javascript for it's nesting capability)
<diddledan> a value in a function() {} can be accessed by any function defined within the same outer function
<diddledan> so function() { var foo="bar"; var bar = function() { alert(foo); } bar(); } will pop up a box saying "bar" when you run the outer function even though the inner function doesn't define the foo variable, because it's scoped from the outer funciton
<foobarry> thanks a lot. i'll get some lunch and see if i can get my brain around it :)
<intrbiz> diddledan: most languages have closures
<diddledan> intrbiz, php. justsayin
<diddledan> php has a hard boundary at the function wall - you can't access variables defined outside the function
<diddledan> unless they're explicitly defined as "global"
<diddledan> but you need to define them as global first and then redefine them as global in the function to pull in their value
<intrbiz> judging by google PHP 5.3 has closures
<diddledan> what's your definition of a closure?
<diddledan> and what's googles?
<intrbiz> a function with referenced environment
<intrbiz> so in your JS example bar is a closure, which has a reference to foo
<diddledan> a closure looks to be more complex than just "a function within a function": http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Closure_%28computer_programming%29
<diddledan> specifically a closure is a returned function from a function rather than just a function which happens to exist within a function
<diddledan> maybe I'm wrong in that
<intrbiz> at a minium it is closure-like
<diddledan> "A closure—unlike a plain function pointer—enables a function to access those non-local variables even when invoked outside its immediate lexical scope."
<intrbiz> i fear the semantics could be argued over by accademics till the end of time, but implementation wise, most languages have a form of a function with referenced state
<diddledan> my contrived example in of foo=bar alert foo wasn't a closure but the example in the pastebin was at the event handler
<intrbiz> well, bar is the function pointer, the function itself has a reference to a non-local variable: foo
<intrbiz> the fact, at implementation it happens by prototyped scopes, is an implementation detail, abstractly it still seems like a closure to me
<diddledan> meh, I never actually studied the science of computer-theory - I just like the pattern
<intrbiz> I never did CS either
<diddledan> heh :-)
<intrbiz> which is why the pure semantics don't really interest me
<intrbiz> but most languages have the same functionality: lambda's, anon classes, anon functions, anon subs, blocks, etc
<diddledan> theory is all fine for theorists, but engineers need to actually do things
<intrbiz> indeed
<intrbiz> and don't ask is a closure == a object, that seems contentious
<diddledan> at times I can imagine a CS guy would get bogged down in the "correct" CS way to do something rather than the most sensible
<intrbiz> :)
<foobarry> ok..
<diddledan> give them credit for being clever but can another dude actually understand the code that the cs guy wrote?
<foobarry> i am passing the png name as part of the function
<foobarry> although badly..
<diddledan> the pastebin is close to what you need I "think"
<foobarry> YAY
<foobarry> diddledan: i implemented differently but same idea, so thank u :D
<diddledan> \o/
<foobarry> i would show the results but they are behind fw and authentication :(
<foobarry> http://pastie.org/private/yilcfoqhv21e0wywegtbq
<foobarry> can patch files contain wildcards?
<foobarry> for matching the line to remove
<MartijnVdS> you can increase the maximum offset
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: man patch -- it's called "fuzz factor"
<MartijnVdS> no wait.. that's for non-matching context
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: what do you want to achieve?
<foobarry> remove a bunch of lines, but one of the lines might have a varying word
<diddledan> copy+paste coded?
<MartijnVdS> foobarry: you can use sed for that :)
<diddledan> this is why encapsulation into reusable components is a good idea :-p
<foobarry> yes, i've been using sed
<MartijnVdS> :D diddledan
<d3ngar> Hello! I have recently got a new laptop and installed Ubuntu 14.04. I got this error that sometimes, after stand-by, the keyboard layout changes to US. I do not even have the US keywboard installed! I have seen that there are other people that have had the same issue in previous versions. There is a bug open for 13.10, but I cannot find one for 14.04.
<d3ngar> Should I open a new bug?
<foobarry> i have new respect for people that do websites from scratch
<foobarry> and javascript :S
<foobarry> d3ngar: isn't there an "also affects" category on the bug?
<foobarry> particularly if it is the same one, and not resolved
<diddledan> just add a tag for the release codename you're running - trusty
<d3ngar> It says that the package is the Gnome-settings-daemon
<d3ngar> How do I know this is actually correct>
<d3ngar> ?
<d3ngar> I'm not sure if it's 100% the same bug, because the other bug runs under the title 'Keyboard layout changing randomly'
<daftykins> was it a clean 14.04.1 install? dist-upgrade'd ?
<d3ngar> Clean
<popey> BBC QT is going to be "fun" this evening.
<diddledan> they got nick griffin?
<diddledan> nigel farage?
<diddledan> either/or
<directhex> farage vs brand
<diddledan> lol
<directhex> in a cage fight
<diddledan> that's a fireworks show right there
<popey> gonna get some beers in i think
<diddledan> brand will get farage tied up in verbal knots
<diddledan> farage will just argue black is white and therefore he isn't racist
<popey> farage will laugh manically
<popey> with his big wide mouth
<foobarry> twitter's 2 favourite people
<foobarry> brand will do his bearded lady impression
<foobarry> twitter will explode
<popey> yeah
<popey> i imagine it will
<foobarry> farage will say "PARKLIFE" at the end of every brand sentence
<directhex> farage is an idiot who does a great job of pretending to be a smart man pretending to be an idiot
<foobarry> does he pretend to be smart?
<foobarry> although the press are more dumb
<foobarry> farage milked them over the breast thing, all he had to say was one comment and the press and twitter exploded in rage
<foobarry> it was hilarious
<diddledan> the problem is for some reason people still listen to him
<diddledan> and worse some agree with him
<directhex> "yeah, those gosh darned immigrants! broken britain! i'm moving to costa del sol..."
<diddledan> >.<
<foobarry> he knows how to wind people up
<diddledan> well spin my nipple nuts and send me to alaska <-- like that, foobarry ?
<diddledan> :-p
<diddledan> spinning nipple nuts sounds like a right wind-up
<Myrtti> being foreigner in Britain is fun. gives you perspective on your own country. And makes one wonder about the mental state of people you share the world with
<Myrtti> both in the native country and here
<foobarry> people on my facebook who support UKIP openly? all people who have moved to UK in last 10 yrs from abroad :|
<Myrtti> damned if I get a job, damned if I don't
<directhex> UKIP is here to help deport all those useless scrounging foreigners who keep stealing everyone's jobs
<diddledan> Myrtti, "go back home ye foreign wench" (I mean your british home, obviously. there might be a parcel waiting :-p)
<foobarry> and they are the ones supporting them
<Myrtti> and the biggest surprise for me has been how much easier many things are in Finland. Many things are easier here than in Finland, of course, but by golly, some things seem like they've been purposefully made impossible
<diddledan> the question is, how far back do I go in my family's history to determine where my origins are? - e.g. my surname llewellyn suggests I'm a valley lad from waleslandshire but my grandparents are from east london and my parents are hampshire born and bred
<directhex> my mum's french. my dad's anglo-indian & born abroad
<diddledan> directhex, I choose to focus on the french and call you a frog
<davmor2> directhex: so how many languages do you speak?
<directhex> davmor2: fluently? english & french
<davmor2> diddledan: nice
<directhex> i also did 4 more languages at school
<diddledan> ok, in that case then I choose to focus on the indian, because you can't speak that
<diddledan> go back to india, diddledan
<diddledan> er
<diddledan> that didn't work
<davmor2> haha fail
<diddledan> lol insultfail
<Myrtti> is there some specific reason why there isn't a centralised govermental registry of UK citizens? like, when they were born to which parents, where, and of their current address, marital status etc? is it some kind of primordial mistrust of the government, or is is just the laziness of carrying old ways of doing things?
<directhex> the thing about anglo-indians is they see themselves as 100% british, not in any way indian
<Myrtti> or UK residents, even
<foobarry> Myrtti: they tried an id card system
<foobarry> it was too expensive
<foobarry> they canned it after spending many 100s of £M
<foobarry> we have census and electroal roll
<diddledan> mind you my attempt at a welsh accent sounds decidedly like the stereotypical pakistani accent - it makes it sound like I'm trying to be racist against pakistanis. or welsh. or both.
<shauno> neither of which work - I'm a british citizen, and appear on neither the census nor the electoral roll
<Myrtti> foobarry: id cards don't necessarily come into the picture at all. I don't have a Finnish one.
<Myrtti> it just that because there's one central place where all this information is held, it can be referred to and multipoint verified
<diddledan> directhex, I'm in full support of people living in britain thinking of themselves as british. it pains me to see people attacked and insulted because they're perceived to be non-native - what exactly constitutes native anyway?
<Myrtti> ie. I have an identity number, that works as my Finnish national insurance number, which is on my passport, bank account details and whatnot. I can use my passport, or if I had one, drivers licence or ID card as a proof of identity, and I can use my Internet banking account details as an electronic proof of identity, because I had to proof my identity in person at the bank when I signed up.
<directhex> diddledan: bloody saxons coming over here from saxony
<Myrtti> What have the Romans ever done to us!
<Myrtti> or for us, even
<foobarry> Myrtti: they don't even know how many people live in the uk
<shauno> oh don't get me started on the romans.  the *original* housing bubble.
<foobarry> estimates vary by a few M
<diddledan> directhex, yeah. those saxons raped and pillaged and now I'm here as a bastard (proper meaning, not a swear) offspring of their loins
<Myrtti> foobarry: I know, there isn't a hint of my existance in here at the moment, because i didn't have to sign up anywhere, and I at the moment even can't.
<shauno> diddledan: trivia .. that's almost exactly what my surname means :)
<Myrtti> which sucks when we now have to do the paperwork for the wedding, because I can't prove I'm here
<diddledan> my parents are married but I'm sure a saxon raped someone and left an illigitimate child somewhere in my history
<foobarry> hmm
<shauno> we (ireland) seem to use electricity bills for this.  almost exclusively.  it's hilarious.
<Myrtti> shauno: it sssuuuuuuccckkkksss
<Myrtti> SSSSUUUCCCKKKSSSS
<diddledan> Myrtti, you're a figment of our imaginations
<popey> Myrtti is just an irc bot
<shauno> oh it does.  especially since my house doesn't technically exist according to the post office.
<popey> which talks about odd finnish food now and then to put us off talking about UKIP and tea
<diddledan> popey, your antics on the uupc show how much you love your tea :-p
<Myrtti> I don't have any utility bills for my name, because d pays them all and all my euro wages go into my Finnish account for the wedding expenses
<Myrtti> so I can't wave around a utility bill to prove I'm here.
<Myrtti> popey: ooh, tea.
<popey> mmmm tea
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<diddledan> popey, cake, too
<popey> had mince pies and brandy butter last night
<popey> SO MUCH brandy butter
<diddledan> ok, now I'm jelly
<diddledan> that's just rubbing our noses in it
<shauno> did popey just break() Myrtti's loop?  the Bot theory seems to hold some weight ..
<popey> it was so yum
<popey> not sure what we're going to do with uupc next year
<popey> tony is leaving ☹
<Myrtti> awww
<Dave2> A great loss for the gaming community
<diddledan> Laura does a good job with the audio levels - makes it exciting to see how it turns out each week ;-)
<popey> ☻
<popey> this week i had to waffle a couple of times as tony got up to fiddle with switches and cables on marks mic
<foobarry>  popey> it was so yum
<foobarry> it was so apt
<popey> pac. man.
<diddledan> nothing like twiddling with your knobs on a live broadcast
<Dave2> you're really up2date with your package manager jokes
<shauno> I think you should take Dan on as an apprentice.  he has degrees in waffling.
<diddledan> lol
<popey> these jokes are really clicking with me
<diddledan> ooh, snappy
<diddledan> \o/
<popey> we should have had cheese and portage after our mince pies and brandy btrfs
<foobarry> yast stop it now
<foobarry> that joke is so yast year
<diddledan> I'm coming over there to beat you senseless for these jokes. I'll need a lot of rpms to get there before you disappear tho
<Dave2> you're meant to just click and run with bad puns, not repeat them
<diddledan> my brain is on overdrive. it's positively synaptic
<popey> how does OneGet out of this complete Fink?!
 * popey wonders how many people are on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_software_package_management_systems
<Dave2> you can probably install something from the Ubuntu Software CEnter
 * Dave2 is not on any list
<shauno> that you know of ;)
<Myrtti> oh man, muggles
<Myrtti> leaving rsvps in snailmail
<diddledan> so I'm sat in the dark again
<daftykins> my place came with a remote for the lights XD so i can just jab 'on' from sat at the desk and huzzah \o/
<diddledan> haha
<diddledan> if I had that I'd be set. as long as I didn't need the loo
<davmor2> I have an led bulb and a north facing office it's on most of the day and then I have a spot for when it is really dark :)
<diddledan> god that was a pain
<diddledan> just spent 6 hours trying to get piecss loaded and running in ie8
<diddledan> specifically I can't guarantee the location of the file and the behavior css rule requires an absolute path
<diddledan> stupid stupid microsoft!
<daftykins> 8? :(
<diddledan> yeah. 8. governement
<diddledan> I think they're at least running it on windows7 tho
<daftykins> *shudder*
<daftykins> that's alright at least, yeah
<DJones> diddledan: Its the government, they'll be using XP
<diddledan> DJones, good point
<DJones> Why is it that nobody ever seems to be running Windows Vista, its either XP or Vista
<DJones> Why is it that nobody ever seems to be running Windows Vista, its either XP or Windows 7
<diddledan> aye
<daftykins> Vista is way more painful on the same hardware as 7
<daftykins> so anyone with any sense moved up
<daftykins> most people i've had Vista systems from, abandoned them
<diddledan> I like pointless commit messages
<diddledan> "I've been a big boy and started playing with crayons. I didn't eat them too much."
<daftykins> lol
<map> yo
 * DJones would yo but gibralter internet is worse than Liverpool
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> my mates dad at the pub quiz the other night told an musing tale of being stick in Gib years ago when the borders still existed, they shut so they couldn't go back to Morocco
<mapps> yo
<mapps> noone awake..? its early1
<mapps> too early for daftykins  maybe :)
<daftykins> no sir
<daftykins> just channel hopping
<shauno> awake?  but it's still yesterday!
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-12
<diddledan> yawn
 * daftykins smacks lips
<diddledan> food?
<daftykins> errr
<daftykins> nah
<diddledan> sounds like a good idea tho
<daftykins> http://i.imgur.com/lJSuUIr.jpg
<daftykins> pretty.
<daftykins> yes, i could go for some of that... food!
<diddledan> I'm not entirely sure how that image could have come about
<daftykins> photography?
<diddledan> no, I mean how the ice formed like that
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> bit puzzling eh
<diddledan> it's obviously some interaction with the wires in the fence, but I'm boggled as to how
<diddledan> or why
<diddledan> or who
<diddledan> or life
<diddledan> dammit, daftykins, now you've got me on an existential quest
<daftykins> would you like the original link at least? XD
<daftykins> but yeah you would think fair enough a perpendicular wind would rush through but what's stopping it right there 0o
<shauno> seems fairly straight forward? it's windy?
<daftykins> oh actually
<diddledan> well that trumps my theory of elvis
<shauno> I mean the ice is forming on the top of the posts exactly the same way
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> of course it's forming on the wire then freezing, then the fence still flings around which is why it's not in contact
<daftykins> silly me.
<daftykins> well, i feel that's enough to accept it :>
<diddledan> I wonder if there's a second-rate porn star who calls himself "elvis the pelvis"?
<shauno> or the metal heats up in the sun better than the ice does  (ice reflects sunlight pretty well)
<shauno> lol dan, what have I told you about thinking?
<daftykins> ^
<daftykins> where will you chaps be Christmas Eve / Day ?
<shauno> work
<diddledan> my sister's on xmas day
<shauno> happy overtimemass everybody :D
<diddledan> with the kiddlywinks
<diddledan> (not mine)
<daftykins> diddledan: i should hope not, that's incest
<diddledan> lol
<zmoylan-pi> at home as per usual.  just another day
<shauno> someone should rent out kiddlywinks for xmas.  it just doesn't seem right without them, but I'm not sure I want them the rest of the year
<daftykins> ah in that case zmoylan-pi you can take diddledan's place then it'll still be us 3 conferring late at night
<daftykins> bring booze :)
<diddledan> don't forget the random thinking
<daftykins> shauno: some human rights types might get a bit uptight about 'kids are for life not just for Chrimbo' or some such
<shauno> no no, that's puppies
<daftykins> ah puppies have finer rights? excellent
<shauno> different rights
<diddledan> children can be kept in cages for the rest of the year
<diddledan> stop them escaping
<shauno> I honestly ... well I mean we used to put our dogs in kennels when we went away
<diddledan> that way they'll be available when it's xmas time again
<daftykins> shauno: my parents do that but they're always complaining about the rates
<shauno> I guess you'd have to rename it 'camp' like the yanks do, but that doesn't seem like a bad theory
<daftykins> i've got to arrange a cat sitter now actually as i'm going to be in England middle of Jan
<diddledan> fatcamp
<shauno> anyway.  yeah.  my xmas is 12 hour shifts, monday to friday
<diddledan> because there's nothing like a drill sargent yelling at a child to do pushups to encourage binge eating and other forms of elf-harm
<shauno> I actually like xmas for this.  you can hoard all the overtime and no-one complains
<diddledan> heh
<diddledan> pays for shiny in the new year sales
<daftykins> shauno: :D
<shauno> I'm going away for new years .. easy come easy go
<daftykins> shauno: ooh where-to?
<shauno> paris
<shauno> (it made sense at the time.  before I discovered they don't do fireworks.  d'oh)
<daftykins> whaaaaat
<diddledan> or for the move to the arse-end of bulgiviaden or wtf ya missus is from
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> what do they do when they want to make the eifel tower explode?
<daftykins> send for David Copperfield of course
<shauno> they wait 'till bastille day
<shauno> apparently on new years they just flubber the lightswitch
<diddledan> like the way we did with the london eye a few years ago
<daftykins> hey i'm realy chuffed with this new Linksys 16 port gigabit switch, twice the ports of my netgear... far smaller mains adapter and no heat from it!
<shauno> link?
<daftykins> product info or?
<shauno> that'd work :)
<daftykins> one mo
<shauno> or just give it a name lol .. daftykin's switch isn't returning much on their site ;)
<diddledan> found the video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=giRrXu0jzE0
<daftykins> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GQAT9BO/
<diddledan> oh no that's not it
<diddledan> similar tho
<daftykins> does that one work 0o i got it for £50 during the black friday sale
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2tbw3zbqhf9j4fl/IMG_20141210_200738.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> \o/
<shauno> just nosey :)
<shauno> mine mostly bug me for the noise
<daftykins> ah always been silent here :D i guess you're talking the more 24 port rackmount puppies?
<shauno> yeah, the managed ones.  that seems to be the huge difference
<shauno> stick half an ounce of intelligence in them and suddenly they want those little angry midget fans
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> shauno, it's all because of skynet
<diddledan> that half an ounce of intelligence is actually self-aware
<shauno> well as long as they don't start making bad puns ..
<diddledan> I'm a punny guy
<shauno> do you listen to The Bugle?
<diddledan> no?
<diddledan> should I?
<shauno> yes
<daftykins> ^
<shauno> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b0MewQeNjQ
<shauno> Zaltzman's "pun runs" are a force of nature.
<shauno> but the rest of the podcast is usually pretty decent.  death by pun isn't weekly :)
<zmoylan-pi> ahahahahaa you can't make this stuff up... http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/12/iranian-hackers-used-visual-basic-malware-to-wipe-vegas-casinos-network/
<zmoylan-pi> we'll need to apologise to csi now for mocking their vb skills
<daftykins> XD
<diddledan> sounds like a really simple piece of code
<diddledan> if they had senior engineer's creds then they probably had full admin
<diddledan> hence any "malware" doesn't need to do any exploiting
<zmoylan-pi> but a complete flamingo up if a a vb app can swan in and do damage
<shauno> amazon confuse me sometimes.  paid for 1-2 day delivery.  estimates delivery saturday to wednesday
<zmoylan-pi> this late in december that's not bad...
<diddledan> lol - just been watching guardians of the galaxy - funny
<daftykins> i need to get around to that one!
<daftykins> perhaps a holiday treat
<diddledan> :-)
<diddledan> I'm just waiting for the credits to finish in case there's a marvel studios sneak peak like they have on iron man and avengers moviews
<daftykins> ah yes! they always make lingering in the cinema a thing
<diddledan> I wonder how many folk aren't aware of it and thus have always left beforehand
<diddledan> jeez, they had loads of different effects companies involved
<diddledan> speaking of guardians of the galaxy: so, zoe saldana has done blue and green now. what colour is she going to try next?
<mapps> im gonna bloody die from drink or smoking
<mapps> sucks
<mapps> cant elp myself
<MooDoo> morning all
<Guest57553> hi
<Guest57553> hi guys. I use Gnome 3.12.1 installed through ppa on ubuntu 14.04 LTS on samsung RV20 laptop. since making the gnome upgrade I am not able to use the prt sc button on keyboard and also not getting the "change desktop background" option on the right click menu. can any one help atleast with the later
<Guest57553>  thanks in advance.
<davmor2> Morning all
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 bigcalm
<davmor2> bigcalm: told you I started earlier than you thought :D
<davmor2> MooDoo: nice jumper by the way
<bigcalm> davmor2: pfft
<MooDoo> davmor2: thanks mate
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Ugly Christmas Sweater Day! :-D
<davmor2> JamesTait: you saaw MooDoo facebook feed and made that day up didn't you ;)
<JamesTait> davmor2, I secretly tipped him off, that's why he's wearing the festive Guinness jumper. ;)
<davmor2> JamesTait: I'm wearing what looks like ghost of christmas future tee-shirt if that counts
<MooDoo> :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, sounds normal. ;)
<bigcalm> JamesTait: nice name for a day, shame I can't wear my xmas sweater then
<bigcalm> From a recent social event: https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10848062_10205005846521577_2304566132486896575_n.jpg?oh=4b7065c50c90ad964edd7c586d1a47a1&oe=5543A2CA&__gda__=1426276316_44dd4e7669f0f70f6cb5aa38e43e14fc
<bashrc> :)
<JamesTait> My word!
 * Laney needs another one for the collection
<davmor2> JamesTait, MooDoo: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/image20141212_094603681.jpg  I think that is a pretty good ghost of christmas future myself :)
<JamesTait> davmor2, hey, I saw that dude looking out of the mirror at me this morning!
<bigcalm> Question: can I listen to the Awesomenauts OST too much? Answer: no, replay!
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<ThomasRedstone> morning brobostigon!
<brobostigon> morning ThomasRedstone
<popey> bigcalm: seen https://plus.google.com/u/0/106528277144778371719/posts/QzPTHcC2UWU  ?
<davmor2> popey: that is awesome but how do you clean it :)
<popey> i think the light is removable
<foobarry> wife just bought a dolls house in a charity shop for £40 which was selling in asda for £35 recently :S
<foobarry> to be fair its out of stock and the full price is usually £70
<foobarry> but :(
<foobarry> whats worse we have to hide it until march and its massive
<popey> that soundbar i wanted went from 120 to 110 to 100 on amazon, then it was 80 on john lewis.. i told wifey to buy it for me, she didn't, now price has gone up
<foobarry> failzor
<foobarry> i'd wait rather than pay
<foobarry> it took all my husbandry to not mention that i'd seen it for £35
<foobarry> except on public irc
<bigcalm> popey: funky top that. Shame about the soundbar. Hayley doesn't like it so won't have one in the sittingroom :(
<davmor2> bigcalm: buy one mount it to the bottom of the tv see if she notices that netflix sound suddenly got clearer ;)
<popey> wifey told me i cant have that for xmas
<popey> she wants to get me something else, and I can buy the soundbar myself
<popey> (would have done from john lewis if i had known this)
<bigcalm> Ho hum
<bigcalm> davmor2: she knows what it looks like at the bottom of the TV, no sneaking it in
<davmor2> bigcalm: to be honest I don't like them either
<awilkins> Was contemplating a set of 5.1s for my desktop
<awilkins> Local retailer only stocks 3/6 of it's lines ATM and one of them is a Bluetooth soundbar
<awilkins> Not sure what the point of that is for gaming...
<Myrtti> I'm glad we got the AVR few years back
<davmor2> MooDoo: Capella You got to let the music
<davmor2> Anyone considering a microserver? http://www.serversplus.com/mailshots/sp_msgen8cb.html  just landed in my inbox
<foobarry> i need the power of ubuntu-uk today
<foobarry> nephew wants to buy a new pc
<foobarry> he wants to overclock
<foobarry> "i want the best possible PC for my budget of about £800 to £900"
<foobarry> anyone with experience of buying pc and gaming kit offer any advice?
<foobarry> he is looking at http://www.novatech.co.uk/pc/range/novatechblacknti131.html
<foobarry> and http://choosemypc.net/uk/?budget=850&oc=true&options=od
<bigcalm> There's an email subject line going around at work of "TD DR" which I keep reading as TL;DR
<bigcalm> !info quilt
<lubotu3> quilt (source: quilt): Tool to work with series of patches. In component main, is optional. Version 0.63-3 (utopic), package size 265 kB, installed size 784 kB
<bigcalm> Oh
<MooDoo> bigcalm: sorry didn't read that, it was too long
<bigcalm> :P
<bigcalm> Afternoon intrbiz
<brobostigon> afternoon bigcalm
<bigcalm> Hi brobostigon, I've been here all day :D
<brobostigon> :)
<davmor2> bigcalm: Liar you are never all here fullstop ;)
 * bigcalm goes looking for marbles
<NET||abuse> hi guys., anyone here useing virgin media for internet? I'm thinking of putting that superhub into modem mode and stick a really decent router behind it, maybe seperate wifi access point, maybe combinded not sure yet.
<NET||abuse> any one gone through this process? Looking for router recomendation.
<davmor2> bigcalm: oh you're toodles ;)
<NET||abuse> just buying a pi B+ and thought i'd bundle up an order for gear.
<NET||abuse> also very interested to see if i can get an odroid-c1 if anyone's seen those :)
<bigcalm> NET||abuse: everybody I know (including myself) who has VM uses the SuperHub in modem only mode. I personally have open-wrt running on a Netgear WNDR3700
<NET||abuse> cool, thought as much.
<NET||abuse> how recent is that hardware
<NET||abuse> ?
<diplo> NET||abuse, I waslomg about the Odroid yesterday, let us know if you get one
<diplo> can't decide yety
<MooDoo> bigcalm: i don't yet
<NET||abuse> i think i'm going to, just not sure do i buy from hardkernel directly? or is there somewhere else to go?
<intrbiz> NET||abuse: I got an Odroid U3 a while back, got stung for import duty
<intrbiz> NET||abuse: I think there is a German reseller now, certainly for some stuff
<diplo> I was thinking of the same issue, not looked around for other suppliers yet
<intrbiz> German shop is: http://www.pollin.de/shop/suchergebnis.html?S_TEXT=odroid&log=internal
<intrbiz> They have the C1 listed aswell as the U3 and XU3
<NET||abuse> intrbiz: yeh, that's where i'm concerned. will be a real sting for that, got hit with that in Ireland before with a sata dock, great device, real tax pain.
<intrbiz> Hardkernel don't really have resellers either, its direct, from Germany or US
<NET||abuse> i'll get it from germany.
<intrbiz> I think it was only £10 import duty, plus a £10 admin fee
<NET||abuse> is that from Germany?
<intrbiz> no, that was from Korea
<NET||abuse> maybe wont get hit from germany
<NET||abuse> according to gov.uk i wont
<intrbiz> shouldn't be import duty within the EU as I understand it
<intrbiz> it's a real shame the Odroid-W got killed
<NET||abuse> not in stock on the german site yet.
<intrbiz> ah
<NET||abuse> hmm, need cable and a nice gigabit ethernet switch to connect the far end of my apartment
<intrbiz> my advice would be to get a good micro SD card too, or a eMMC module
<intrbiz> I have a Samsung EVO class 10 16GB SD card in my U3 and is quick
<foobarry> In London, a “computer failure” has shut down the airspace surrounding the city. The European Organisation for the Safety of Air Navigation says Swanwich air traffic control center is experiencing severe technical problems, and a fix is nowhere in sight.…
<zmoylan-pi> turning it off and on again has been attempted?
<NET||abuse> this seem like a suitable sd card for a Pi? http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009X0G304/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
<mapps> daftykins, you ave te same router as me right\?
<mapps> i cant get port forwarding to work
<foobarry> anyone bought or made a pc lately>
<mapps> nopes
<foobarry> or can recommend knowledge
<NET||abuse> hmmm seeing a few more modern versions of the wndr machines that are on the supported wrt list.. eg wndr4500
<NET||abuse> will look into it.
<NET||abuse> i'm up to 13 items in my basket on amazon.. now i just need a new tv
<zmoylan-pi> something with a crt just to annoy your postman... :-)
<NET||abuse> hehe
<davmor2> 180 Inch curved 4k?
<zmoylan-pi> so... 2 post men and bunch of log rollers... :-P
<zmoylan-pi> alternating who uses the whip
<davmor2> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/tv-audio-video/televisions/flat-tvs/UE85S9STXXU or one of these :D
<davmor2> ah it's only 120 Inch I knew I saw the 100 bit
<intrbiz> looks like an art installation
<zmoylan-pi> or a slightly expensive whiteboard
<intrbiz> a HD wyteboard
<organic_> Hello :)
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<ali1234> anyone got an electric slicer?
<ali1234> are they good?
<diddledan> yawn
<zmoylan-pi> go to bed, you have to be fully awake during the middle of the night later :-P
<christel> why does he? :)
<zmoylan-pi> it's a secret that the day dwellers will never learn...
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi, I just got up
<diddledan> I want this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?awt_l=PAqHk
<daftykins> mapps: yep
<DJones> popey: You saw this on the register, thought it might be of interest http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/12/12/product_round_up_ten_soundbars/
<DJones> s/You/Just/
<diddledan> http://lhartikk.github.io/ArnoldC/
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-13
<diddledan> "[blade runner 2 script] is the best thing I've ever read": http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/harrison-ford-says-blade-runner-2-script-is-best-thing-1670285432
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i shall steal that and spread it elsewhere
<zmoylan-pi> no matter how good they make it it after this amount of time can hope to capture the emotional impact of the first
<diddledan> the first was wow
<diddledan> I hope they get the original music authors
<zmoylan-pi> and they'll probably cgi the buggery out of a sequel
<zmoylan-pi> vangelis is still alive
<daftykins> after i got introduced i've been listening to the Vangelis soundtrack for months
<daftykins> omw that's good
<diddledan> the music was an integral part of the feeling that it evokes
<daftykins> indeed
<daftykins> a friend said to me the other day that it's hinted that Deckard is a replicant too... i can't say i'd ever considered it
<diddledan> yeah it's more hinted in the directors' cut
<diddledan> with the unicorn dream
<diddledan> and then the unicorn origami outside his door
<daftykins> ah i must not have that cut
<zmoylan-pi> why would you risk a human life hunting down replicants?
<daftykins> why would that be a hint - seems almost a premonition
<zmoylan-pi> i never considered otherwise
<daftykins> that's true. i guess he did survive the encounter with Leon pretty easily too
<shauno> yaknow, that's one I'm not sure I've actually seen
<diddledan> :-o
<diddledan> shauno, your geek is lacking
<shauno> hm, looking it up .. Im' pretty sure that's one I started and fell asleep
<diddledan> http://devuan.org/
<shauno> shame they got rid of the old page.  the old page was funnier.
<shauno> http://web.archive.org/web/20141019125519/http://debianfork.org/
<shauno> "only few of us have the time and patience to interact with Debian on a voluntary basis."
<shauno> they can't vote because they're not DDs and don't have the time to be DDs.
<shauno> but they do have the time to roll their own distro
<shauno> this, to me, sounds like a trainwreck best observed from a distance
<mapps> good orning all
<diddledan> orning
<daftykins> mapps: mornin', so same router yep
<mapps> a
<mapps> tought so
<mapps> daftykins,  i went to a meetup meeting
<mapps> for google go:)
<mapps> was cool....took my laptop and was like 8 of us
<daftykins> for what 0o
<mapps> got cutoff
<mapps> daftykins,
<mapps> the google language
<mapps> go
<daftykins> oh o0
<mapps> was cool
<mapps> met 5/6 people
<mapps> and was about programming
<daftykins> :>
<diddledan> 5/6 of a person?
<diddledan> or five out of six people?
<diddledan> :-p
<daftykins> that's a bad diddledan
<mapps> 5 peoples
<mapps> gonna try and quit smoking again in january
<diddledan> what happened to the other guy? ;-)
<mapps> im smoking like 30 a day now
<mapps> its real bad
<diddledan> wonder whether the sweetie shop is open yet
<mapps> wat am i gonna do really
<mapps> i smoke and drink too much
<diddledan> someone on linkedin asks: "Please!tell me why we use function in php/"
<diddledan> I have trouble working out whether he's serious or not
<diddledan> why is it that linkedin is pretty much entirely indians?
<mapps> e
<diddledan> e?
<diddledan> ecstacy?
<mapps> no was a typo:)
<diddledan> out of one character, you managed to typo? that's a 100% failure rate. impressive :-p
<daftykins> he's catching up on you, diddledan
<mapps> i
<mapps> hi
<mapps> so
<mapps> we went to a&e my friend reckoned hed been spiked
<mapps> came back totally fine
<mapps> said ed just drunk too muc:)
<daftykins> heh
<mapps> classic drunk idiot
<mapps> i told him e'd drunk too miuc
<mapps> and e started mouthing off and getting aggressive
<mapps> e
<mapps> heh
<daftykins> sounds like a real charmer
<mapps> si
<mapps> :D
<mapps> im bad for drink
<mapps> but
<mapps> i never sa anyones spiked me
<mapps> ive just been a fool again:P
<daftykins> what've you gone and done? :>
<mapps> me? nothing
<mapps> but im a big time drinker as u know:P
<daftykins> oic i thought you meant something you did tonight
<mapps> nah
<daftykins> i'm on the cans of Guinness again
<mapps> i was just saying im used to it all
<mapps> but i dont cry i been spiked
<mapps> im an idiot and drink too much
<mapps> have done for years:P
<mapps> i probably average 20-25 pints a week year round
<daftykins> how many does it take you to get incoherent?
<mapps> hmm
<mapps> 15+
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> i stop at 4 :P
<mapps> i wish i could:)
<mapps> ive drunk 4 before work many times;p
<daftykins> XD
<mapps> thats life tough:)
<daftykins> as my doctor friends say, "well hey nobody's gonna die with your work"
<mapps> i need to cut down
<mapps> ive known tis for years
<mapps> but i cant
<mapps> in UK i went to genting and grosvenor and theyd serve us till 7am
<daftykins> go cold turkey for a month, that'll confuse your tolerance :D
<mapps> now m here getting isame routine
<mapps> and il never meet anyone!
<mapps> id like to meet a nice girl
<mapps> i lived on my own in UK
<foobarry> .
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> yawnage
<penguin42> diddledan: Agreed
<popey> o/
<diddledan> howdo popey , penguin42
<zmoylan-pi> shops weren't too manic today, cold seems to have made more people shop on amazon i think
<penguin42> Manchester was pretty manic
<popey> yeah, wasn't much in aldershot
<popey> although the shops there aren't exactly great ⍨
 * popey went to see Paddington
<zmoylan-pi> did you bring a parent along for the gritty scenes? :-P
<diddledan> I heard people have been bemoaning about paddington
<diddledan> something along the lines of "he's scruffy"
<Guest99956>  hi guys, using gnome 3.12 installed via ppa on ubuntu 14.04. since the upgrade of gnome i cant use the trint screen button. and the  "change desktop background" is missing form the right click option, can any one help pls
<zmoylan-pi> is there a way to wear a duffle coat and not look scruffy? :-)
 * penguin42 grumbles at a 500 on beeb radio4
<zmoylan-pi> they're killing off some of their services now, aren't they and pushing towards their iplayer thingie
<diddledan> a 500?
<penguin42> diddledan: server error
<penguin42> diddledan: http://static.bbci.co.uk/programmes/2.98.0/img/error/500.gif
<diddledan> on the radio?
<penguin42> yes
<diddledan> er..
<diddledan> how?
<penguin42> diddledan: No, I mean on their online radio programmer
<penguin42> program
<diddledan> o_O
<diddledan> I'm confused
<diddledan> so every male geek's fantasy woman has written a book: http://feliciadaybook.com/
<popey> speak for yourself
<diddledan> teehe
<diddledan> e
 * zmoylan-pi quibbles the use of the word 'every'
<ali1234> does anyne use geany?
<ali1234> how do i make it recognise my source files automatically?
<zmoylan-pi> right click on the files and change the association?
<zmoylan-pi> depends on the file manager really
<diddledan> I think he means in the project explorer
<zmoylan-pi> ah, my bad
<ali1234> yeah, i wanted it to show all the files in my project, not just the ones currently open
<ali1234> but it doesn't seem to wowrk that way
<ali1234> how do i make it does cmake out-of-source builds?
<ali1234> "pointer smuggling" lol
<ali1234> you've got to love C++...
<penguin42> pointer smuggling?
<ali1234> penguin42: in OOP you can make classes that can't be instantiated in normal ways, like singletons with private constructors
<penguin42> you mean that can only be constructed by children or friends or something?
<ali1234> or by a static factory method
<ali1234> but due to C++ being how it is, there's often a way to break it and get a pointer to the underlying object
<ali1234> and then delete it
<penguin42> got an example?
<ali1234> no
<penguin42> no prob
 * penguin42 hasn't done C++ for about a year, and I never got into very complex tricks
<ali1234> i was just reading stack exchange and someone mentioned "pointer smuggling"
<ali1234> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17134925/how-to-force-only-smart-pointers-instance-for-a-class
<penguin42> the quick search I did for that came up with stuff for smuggling flags in pointers no tsmuggling pointers
<ali1234> i wonder if this stuff is any easier in C#
<ali1234> i've just implemented what is essentially a state machine where each state is a class
<ali1234> and each state returns a new state object which is the next state
<ali1234> but only when it is finished
<ali1234> and also you can have transition states where the previous and next state are active at the same time
<ali1234> this required smart pointers in order for things to get deleted
<SuperEngineer> sounds like you just invented Aerica!  Too late, mate, it's all ready there!
<ali1234> what is Aerica?
<SuperEngineer> exactly
<daftykins> America perhaps
 * daftykins turns up the SuperEngineer decoder :D
<SuperEngineer> [though some *do* call it America, admittedly]
<ali1234> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aerican_Empire
<ali1234> so anyway the benefit of all this is i can define classes like TitleScreen or LoadingScreen and they all extend from the same base
<ali1234> and transition effects like Wipe also extend the same base
<ali1234> and when a particular screen is finished you just make it return Wipe(this, next)
<ali1234> and you get a wipe. simple, but really annoying to implement that one base class
<SuperEngineer> yup, definitely sounds like Aerica to me!
<SuperEngineer> ;)
#ubuntu-uk 2014-12-14
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> i'm helping this guy who has a really funky issue whereby his system is prioritising the intel on-die instead of the nvidia card
<daftykins> how is it that some have upgraded to 14.10 but still have a 14.04 kernel 0o
<mapp> hi all
<hithere> Hi there all, wish I could get google earth installed and running on ubuntu 14.10
<daftykins> that's a novel request on the ranks of things to be desired
<daftykins> why would you join a channel for a country that's yet to wake up? :)
<hithere> Novel yes but how else it one to peruse the globe in a nomadic situation
<daftykins> maps!
<daftykins> maybe even *gasp* Bing maps
<mapp> ge
<mapp> heh
<mapp> cant u view it on te web?
<daftykins> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+package/googleearth-package
<daftykins> !info googleearth-package
<lubotu3> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2 (utopic), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<daftykins> hithere: you installed this? ^
<hithere> Yep
<hithere> Then what to do with it?
<mapp> launch it;]
<hithere> Automaticly build a package from what?
<hithere> Okay
<hithere> googleearth-package: command not found
<mapp> mh
<hithere> Just like the first time I tried it
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install googleearth-package"
<daftykins> err
<hithere> Why is the repo package name sometimes different then the installed package name?
<hithere> Did that
<daftykins> no, you must've done it wrong
<daftykins> oh i see you're trying to run it as if it's a command
<hithere> Okay how do you running if it 'it's' not a command?
<hithere> I mean run it?
<hithere> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1509055
<mapp> noyt sure
<hithere> make!
<hithere> make-googleearth-package
<hithere> :)
<mapp> oh is tat it?
<hithere> And not sudo! it not like the sudo
<daftykins> 0o
<daftykins> you're not making a lot of sense
<hithere> All obvious now in hindsight, thanks mapp and daftykins
<mapp> is it working?
<hithere> I'm just apt-get install -f ing
<hithere> okay here gooooooos! :)
<daftykins> best part is i got that package from google results, result #2
<hithere> Oooooooo, I now of the spinny globe
<hithere> :)
<hithere> Yar
<mapp> nice
<hithere> As good as the hive database is, it may never be as good as inter-human interactivity :)
<mapp> hive?
<hithere> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=hive&oq=hive&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l3j69i59j69i61.715j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8#q=hive+meaning
<hithere> Supper smooth and without any big crashy explosions, yet
<hithere> Thanks again for the key daftykins
<hithere> ! :)
<daftykins> heh np, fear my google fu
<mapp> almost sleep for me
<mapp> watcing end of big bang ten bed
<mapp> funny ep too;]
<daftykins> i'm a couple behind atm
<mapp> watched new ep of benced beforequite q a
<mapp> a decent show too ot girl from scrubs in it
<daftykins> oh the scaredy one Raj dates?
<mapp> na i mean this show called Benched its got a hot girl from the sow Scrubs
<mapp> eliza coupe i tink
<daftykins> oic
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<KrimZon> does anyone know how to change search keywords in firefox 34?
<TonyH> hi can somebody point me in the direction of help for starting a headless virtualbox VM?
<TonyH> I've looked at the Virtualbox forum but it looks like complete gobbledygook
<ali1234> vboxheadless -s <name>
<TonyH> yes, I'm getting an error when starting a VM
<TonyH> VBoxManage: error: Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-eth0' (VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND).
<TonyH> I think it's to do with the NIC
<ali1234> don't know, sorry
<TonyH> np is there a dedicated room for these type of issues?
<DJones> TonyH: #vbox I think
<TonyH> thanking you!
<foobarry> my wife is watching one of the worst films ever
<foobarry> death becomes her
<diddledan> foobarry, it's funny when goldie hawn has a hole which meryl streep throws a stick through
<foobarry> think thats about to happen
<diddledan> \o/
<foobarry> this is awful
<diddledan> teehee
<foobarry> meryl streep also starred in another terrible film
<foobarry> abba one
<foobarry> not as bad as frozen or the dancing penguins film
<diddledan> dancing penguins = happy feet
<foobarry> unhappy foobarry
<foobarry> is £25 for a safari oleg toy realistic? i just received one and gumtree reckons 25-35
<diddledan> abba = mamma mia
<diddledan> I had to google
 * DJones hands foobarry a copy of "The tooth fairy 2"
<diddledan> safari oleg?
<diddledan> as in the meerkats?
<foobarry> yes
<diddledan> I think they're cute
<foobarry> i hav 3 of them
<diddledan> lol
<foobarry> they aren't £25 cute
<diddledan> if you have three, sell two of them
<diddledan> DJones, foobarry , what about any of the "tinker bell and the..." movies?
<foobarry> the two are differtn meerkats
<diddledan> aah
<DJones> diddledan: I've not had the pleasure of watching them
<diddledan> DJones, me either. I don't believe I want to.
<DJones> In fact, I don't think I've heard of them either
<diddledan> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2483260/
<foobarry> also, seems inappropriate amount of boobies for a daytime showing of a film
<DJones> Eeew
<foobarry> the streep one
<diddledan> foobarry, streep stripped?
<foobarry> no, some other lady
<foobarry> osabella rossilini
<diddledan> oh the woman who gave them the juice?
<foobarry> yes
<foobarry> imdb says "a case of beauty turns ugly in later years"
<foobarry> We're writing to let you know that the Seller hasn’t yet notified us that they’ve dispatched the order listed below. If you’re expecting these items by December 24, please contact the Seller immediately to check the status of your order
<foobarry> ugh
<diddledan> \o/
<diddledan> late prezzies ftw
<diddledan> time for the night shift?
 * diddledan prods shauno daftykins zmoylan-pi 
<diddledan> :-p
<ali1234> i seem to have got side tracked writing a crazy animation system
<diddledan> ali1234, oh dear, that sounds like the slippery slope to hades
<ali1234> i have a scene stack now, scenes can push an effect on top of the stack
<ali1234> effects are also scenes
<ali1234> and a composite scene for transitions
<diddledan> did you continue with the pointer smuggling or segue to a different idea?
<ali1234> so you would do return Composite(FadeOut(this), SlideIn(next));
<ali1234> and magic happens
<diddledan> sounds sorta like promises
<ali1234> this is all done with shared_ptr
<ali1234> so you have to prefix all that with std::make_shared<Scene>
<ali1234> now i;m trying to decide how best to implement the effects like FadeOut
<diddledan> c++, while being awesome, can sometimes make baby jesus cry
<ali1234> can't decide if i should have FadeIn and FadeOut or Fade(direction, ...)
<daftykins> diddledan: o/
<diddledan> \o
<daftykins> hey all
<webpigeon_web> Evenin'
<diddledan> ali1234, maybe a FadeIn and a FadeOut which are helpers and actually call Fade
<ali1234> the best thing about this system though is that a random scene can return an effect at any time, and the effect will run until duration, then return the original scene
<diddledan> webpigeon_web, ello duck
<webpigeon_web> If i was a duck, surely i'd float...
<diddledan> </bad bad pun>
 * zmoylan-pi puts on the extra strong coffee for night shift
<diddledan> do pidgeons not then?
<diddledan> spelign
<webpigeon_web> and by monty python logic also be made of wood... but that's another story
<diddledan> pigeons == ducks, surely?
<diddledan> they look the same
<diddledan> they even quack the same
<diddledan> just pigeons need a bit more encouragement
<webpigeon_web> but can they be converted into integers? (duck typing ;p)
<ali1234> ducks are really bad at typing
<diddledan> but. 1000 ducks. shakespere.
<diddledan> just throwing that out there
<diddledan> email I received: "Your domain name dewisfynghhth.org.uk will be cancelled in 7 days" <-- welsh really sucks at readability
<diddledan> I think whoever spelt that kinda got fed up half-way through and started mashing keys
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan> the website seems to still be active, just not listening on that domain: https://www.choosemypcc.org.uk/cy/
<shauno> reminds me of that one on the news where they used the out-of-office reply as the translation on a roadsign
<webpigeon_web> he
<webpigeon_web> heh
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> yeah that was funneh
<shauno> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7702913.stm
<shauno> that's what gets me about welsh .. almost any other european language I can at least spot an out-of-office reply  lol
<daftykins> *nod* :)
<diddledan> lol: "a sign for pedestrians in Cardiff reading 'Look Right' in English read 'Look Left' in Welsh."
<daftykins> bit irritating that the new freenode services update has dropped DH-BLOWFISH support from SASL auth
<daftykins> when i reconnected earlier it failed =|
<diddledan> seems odd to drop support for a fairly secure system
<diddledan> what did you have to switch to instead?
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-07
<mapps> hi all;D
<zmoylan-pi> it's monday, happiness is banned...
<mapps> oh
<mapps> im about to watch homeland
<mapps> that makes me happy
<_shaun_> hi guys i have a massive image that ubuntu insists on printing to one page, how do i print this image to multiple pages?
<DJones> _shaun_: This looks like it might do what you need https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/photoprint/
<DJones> Although not available for more recent releases
<davmor2> _shaun_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18698/printing-a-poster-over-several-sheets-of-paper
<davmor2> _shaun_: you basically need a tool to do it for you, the default print dialog is basic and designed on the whole for general printing needs
<czajkowski> aloha
<_shaun_> thanks guys id like to find something native to ubuntu but ill look at the tools use describe
<foobarry> irssi has 2 windows open for a chan. if i /wc it closes both. any ideas?
<pwaring> Perhaps /wc is aliases to /leave?
<MooDoo> morning all
<davmor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfPdYYsEfAE crying my ribs hurt so much
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> I love my morning scan of the video scope on the ubuntu phone :)
 * brobostigon wants to get his hands on the pebble compatibility.
<zmoylan-pi> i think i've watched less than 2-3 youtube videos on mobile devices as the speed is so sucky even on wifi.
<daftykins> seriously? what kind of mobile devices?
<zmoylan-pi> symbian, iphones, android devices...
<daftykins> strange! only time i've had issues was the other morning when the island wide tubes issue was going on
<zmoylan-pi> nearly 11am and still dark enough to need a light on...
<MooDoo> and you'll still see cars without lights on
<foobarry> tarmac/sky coloured cars
<daftykins> hmm, time to update myself on the dreaded MS Office costs o0
<zmoylan-pi> kidney for the software and your sanity for the usage... :-)
<MooDoo> daftykins: it's about £7 a month for home version, i'm guessing you're wanting business?
<daftykins> not for me, but yeah pricing it up for someone
<daftykins> i still don't think the subscription model makes sense for most
<MooDoo> daftykins: just cancelled mine.
<daftykins> for example £150 home and business 2016; vs. £7/user/month
<daftykins> plus i bet that's inclusive of tax
<daftykins> or you can get a code/download off amazon UK for £44.52 including tax
<MooDoo> daftykins: ? office 2016?
<daftykins> 365 personal for 1 user for 1 year, that is
<daftykins> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Microsoft-Office-365-Personal-Subscription/dp/B00GLOMNNQ/
<daftykins> so yeah, that'd give both 2013 and 2016 download access
<MooDoo> yes just seen it
<MooDoo> mine is the 5 user one, so all my family can use it
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> this is for someone who i ordered this surface pro 4 for, who doesn't have a family yet :>
<MooDoo> there is only one computer in our house at the moment too lol
<daftykins> O_O
<MooDoo> until we get our extension and I get an office back :)
<daftykins> drat, the sun coming through the window is showing me just how dusty my screens are :(
<daftykins> time to ban the cat from the room i think
<zmoylan-pi> the battle begins... :-)
 * awilkins has an Office365 sub for business reasons, his employer pays for it
<MooDoo> awilkins: nice
<awilkins> Yeah, the downside is people expect you to use it to make Word documents and write Excel macros, bah.
<daftykins> ugh
<MooDoo> tell me about it, although we're on an older version at work :)
<awilkins> Nastiest VBA project I ever worked on was a modelling tool made of Visio, VB6 DLLs, and VBA.
<awilkins> The main developer had the lovely habit of putting "On Error Resume Next" at the top of every routine
<awilkins> Which meant that it just silently swallowed all errors and careened onward not giving a whit
 * awilkins ripped out all that and put in proper stack-tracing error handling
<MooDoo> I'm just getting my head around progress abl at the moment :D
<awilkins> Doesn't help that some of the stock VBA classes need errors to work with them
<awilkins> Like VBA.Collection
<awilkins> Which has no .Exists() method
<awilkins> You just call .Item(thing) and catch the error that it throws when it doesn't have .Item(thing)
<davmor2> JamesTait: a song to help you write letters https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrIqSlt9PXg
<Myrtti> is it just me, or does candyhero.com not work?
<ManniQuin> you
<ManniQuin> omg!! they do jazzies
<Myrtti> https://candyhero.com/fazer-marianne-chocolate-filled-mints ;____;
<Myrtti> nuuuuuuuuu Out of stoooockkkk https://candyhero.com/fazer-wiener-nougat-210g
<ManniQuin> yeah choco jazzles are always out of stock!
<ManniQuin> is it a uk based site? where is all the sweets coming from?
<ManniQuin> are*
<ManniQuin> ahh they have shops in Leeds, Bradford and york..hmm never heard of them before
<davmor2> Myrtti: candygram for mongo, candygram for mongo....works here :)
<diddledan_> mongo like candy
<davmor2> mongo only pawn in game of life
<awilkins> Mongo is web scale
<awilkins> But not as fast as /dev/null, him told
<daftykins> those statements are made all the more apt by the existence of a friends dog, named Mongo
<SuperMatt> I don't know what webscale is supposed to mean :'(
<daftykins> i think it involves spiders
<diddledan_> SuperMatt: it means that it can do something. on a machine.
<diddledan_> I've got a web scale raspberry pi
<pwaring> It will stay up if you get slashdotted
<diddledan_> it's a model B (first gen)
<pwaring> Or whatever the hip version of slashdot is nowadays
<diddledan_> pwaring: surely that would be "slashdot proof"
<diddledan_> web scale as a term says nothing about slashdot
<diddledan_> it's like leveraging. just a marketing term that managers think they understand but actually means nothing
<diddledan_> and synergies
<diddledan_> "product X leverages it's synergies to guarantee web scale"
<awilkins> Damn, yours too?
 * awilkins gets on to marketing to write some new copy
<diddledan_> marketing is effectively buzzword bingo
<awilkins> I thought we had a USP!
<diddledan_> omg, I want a USP!
<diddledan_> our KPIs are good this month I hear
<zmoylan-pi> careful now, my bollockometer just went to 10
<diddledan_> zmoylan-pi: ours goes up to 11
<diddledan_> it's 1 faster
<pwaring> diddledan_: I hope you put in 110% to meet your KPIs
<diddledan_> ofc
<diddledan_> I always put in 110%
<diddledan_> I feel anything less than 110% isn't worth trying
<zmoylan-pi> except on feb 29 when you put in an extra 10%
<pwaring> This reminds of the laughs we used to have reading out loud and 'translating' memos from University manglement
<diddledan_> manglement :-p
<pwaring> Well they certainly don't manage
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan_> hmm, I appear to be unable to get to wordpress.tv
<daftykins> ok here, sir
<diddledan_> aha, there we go
<davmor2> diddledan_: I see you misplet KIPS earlier but don't worry we knew what you meant ;)
<diddledan_> KIPS?
<diddledan_> KPIs as in plural of KPI.
<davmor2> diddledan_: you can't fool me, you misspelt Kips as in naps you are up to 110% kips I can thoroughly believe ;)
<knightwise> Evening guys
<daftykins> o/
<ali1234> hmm... what happened to optical disc support in linux?
<ali1234> i haven't used it in years... now i try and it's all over the place
<ali1234> disc doesn't auto mount when you put it in
<ali1234> then i mounted it manually only to find the mount point completely empty
<ali1234> then when i tried to unmount it it said it wasn't mounted
<ali1234> then it refused to mount it again because it's already mounted
<ali1234> so i tried to dd the disc to an iso and mount that
<ali1234> but now it think every disc i put in is the exact same size
<diddledan_> works fine afaict
<diddledan_> ubuntu mounts optical discs under /media
<diddledan_> /media/<username>/<volume name> I believe
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-08
<diddledan_> interesting: http://www.geek.com/news/scientists-confirm-origin-of-stonehenge-bluestones-1641412/
 * zmoylan-pi awaits the announcement of the formation of the return stonehenge now group... :-)
<zmoylan-pi> speaking of stones... ::puts on fifth element::
<daftykins> multi pass.
<zmoylan-pi> leeloo dallas... multi... pass...
<mapps> hello
<diddledan> mornin
<diddledan> yey WerdPress
 * diddledan just finished updating one of my plugins: https://travis-ci.org/diddledan/wp-a-z-listing
<diddledan> err, https://wordpress.org/plugins/a-z-listing/ (the travis link is interesting, still, but doesn't tell you what it does)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> morning
<brobostigon> morning diddledan
<MooDoo> morning all
<diddledan> m00
<MooDoo> :)
<DJones> Hmmh, after a week using Win 10 in work,  its actually quite user friendly and unobtrusive in day to day use
 * zmoylan-pi schedules DJones for deprogramming... :-P
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<davmor2> MooDoo: me awld mucka, 'ow bin ya?
<MooDoo> davmor2: crackin lad, waiting for 12, half day today ;)
<davmor2> MooDoo: \o/ woohoo
<MooDoo> davmor2: yeah going to see laddo in his nativity this afternoon
<davmor2> MooDoo: so you lied when you said half day, what you meant was, Half a day of freedom then half a day of torture ;) Not yours obvious it's the other out of tune kids that ruin it :D
<MooDoo> lol
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Pretend To Be A Time Traveler Day! 😃
<bittin_US> JamesTait: i feel like a timetravler :p
<bittin_US> went from Sweden -> US
<bittin_US> timezone differences and stuff
<awilkins> Where I come from, Pretend To Be  A Time Traveller Day is regarded as an archaic but amusing event!
<JamesTait> awilkins, where you come from, or *when* you come from?
<JamesTait> bittin_US, my sympathies, I've been there many times.
<awilkins> The Temporal Prime Directive (rather ironically named from an old documentary reel) prevents me from revealing that there is, in fact, a Temporal Prime Directive.
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adk1ujjmguo easy
<awilkins> Happily the predestination paradox schroedingloop that this willant noncause will prevent any major ripples from emerging. And after all, this is an IRC channel - who actually reads these things!
<SuperEngineer> errrmmm.... everybody in Durham, Durham. Durham, Durham reads this?
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<awilkins> I'm talking about participants in significant causality nexuses. Durham is <redacted> in a few years anyway.
<SuperEngineer> awilkins, only in your [unstable] paradox does it get redacted.
<davmor2> JamesTait: we can have this too as they time travelled enough times https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCARADb9asE
 * SuperEngineer wonders about phrase: "time travelled enough times"
<SuperEngineer> wot. no dimensions?  ;-)
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p3A_tt8ERU
<JamesTait> davmor2, I like it. 😃
<diddledan> hopefully php7 has been released early enough in the xenial cycle that it'll be included in the LTS
<jpds> diddledan: Or just stop using PHP
<daftykins> afternoon all o/
<daftykins> just called up a guy who's done home cinema installs etc for someone i know, helped me out with a few things... as i'd seen a clients' sky box often needs rebooting once a week minimum
<daftykins> anything to be done? nope they're just that rubbish now apparently.
<zmoylan-pi> get a timer plug to switch it off once a week at 3am in the morning :-)
<directhex> clearly the problem is IT MUST BE OVERCLOCKED
<zmoylan-pi> put a heat sink on it.  with massive fins
<directhex> water.
<directhex> 3x120mm rad
<zmoylan-pi> frozen vodka... someone doing that got a zilog z80 up to silly speeds iirc
<Myrtti> baby oil
<Myrtti> squeezed from freshly harvested babies
<SuperEngineer> Myrtti, why use squeezed ones?  Roast them & collect oil from from baking tray [plus you get a free meal]
<Myrtti> SuperEngineer: that's the second phase
<Myrtti> extra virgin virgin oil is always cold pressed
<Myrtti> the dregs are collected from the baking tray
<zmoylan-pi> the dregs with yummy crunchy bits in it...
 * SuperEngineer has suddenly gone off roast baby
<SuperEngineer> [should've used some garlic & black pepper, I guess]
<Myrtti> baste it with butter
<SuperEngineer> but that would spoil the baby oil collecting in the roasting dish!
<SuperEngineer> ...& would clog up the cooling system
<Myrtti> true
 * SuperMatt steps in to the channel, reads the last 5 lines and start mashing the 9 button on his mobile
<Myrtti> I just find the product name funny.
<Myrtti> it has to be made of babies, just like canola oil and olive oil is
<SuperEngineer> & they must be babies up to a certain age only
<SuperEngineer> otherwise the oil becomes "a bit pongy" if not changed regularily
<SuperEngineer> [& now he's definitely hitting the "9" key!]
<Myrtti> it's starting to hit my nausea trigger point, too...
 * SuperEngineer changes subject to reasting kittens
<SuperEngineer> although well known not to be so good at producing oil ;)
<Myrtti> actually
<Myrtti> there was a rumour in the early days of margarine in Finland where did all the barn cats and strays disappear...
<SuperEngineer> whoops!
<Myrtti> and it was actually true, too
<SuperEngineer> yuk!
<SuperEngineer> Were "e" numbers used to disguise the dact?
<SuperEngineer> *fact
<Myrtti> ungh
<Myrtti> I think it was a bit early days for any e numbers
<popey> So, might as well put my FirefoxOS phone in the bin, looks like mozilla are killing it off.
<daftykins> crikey, can't get anything else on there?
<popey> no, i mean the current build works
<popey> but dunno what future it has
<daftykins> yeah but other OSs once it's definitely dead
<davmor2> popey: ouch so ditching ffos and thunderbird so they are just going to do a browser that uses chrome plugins why not use chrome then
<popey> well, FFOS will be reborn as an IoT platform it seems.
<popey> http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/08/mozilla-will-stop-developing-and-selling-firefox-os-smartphones/
<zmoylan-pi> qi was so looking forward to trying one of those...
<zmoylan-pi> *i was
<daftykins> i don't think we needed another mobile OS
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: you could buy popey 's
<zmoylan-pi> i think we do. a proper linux os
<popey> people said that when blackberry and symbian were leaders
<zmoylan-pi> no android java vm, no ios locked down tighter than ducks arse, no windows phone os silliness
<daftykins> i doubt it would've amounted to anything
<zmoylan-pi> needed more now than ever
<daftykins> maybe with all these cutbacks Mozilla can stop screwing up Firefox so much \o/
<zmoylan-pi> no no, now they can focus all their resources ON screwing up firefox...
<daftykins> :)
<popey> They're moving over to IoT
<daftykins> i'm not sure what that means in actuality :D
<zmoylan-pi> new ways to make old tech insecure :-)
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: harsh dude
 * zmoylan-pi waits for the local script kiddies to have davmor2's lights turning on and off at random at 2am :-)
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: my devices would be powered by ubuntu so that won't happen :P
<daftykins> haha
<daftykins> plenty of folks spilling into #ubuntu are 'powered by ubuntu' but on lovely EOL releases ;)
<popey> i found a laptop here that had a proper crusty old version on it
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> that's fair when it's actively used, but how these folk get by with things like 13.10 still running
<daftykins> err, not actively used.
<davmor2> popey: 4.10?
<daftykins> they even say "yeah i haven't been prompted for updates for ages!"
<popey> I had one with 9.04 on it
 * daftykins wonders if that was jaunty
<daftykins> !9.04
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<daftykins> yessss \o/
<MartijnVdS> that's a while ago already
<daftykins> time is way too scary
<diddledan> it's all that timey wimey stuff
<daftykins> ikr
<diddledan> the wibbly wobbly timey wimey stuff
<diddledan> news headline about donald trump: https://twitter.com/jaffathecake/status/674358927996403712
<diddledan> or rather that's a quote from theoretical donald
<diddledan> rowan atkinson at his best: https://youtu.be/umRRCkspaQU
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> nah he's far better elsewhere :P
<zmoylan-pi> as the gorilla gerald in not the nine o'clock news...
<daftykins> time for bed i think
<daftykins> nn all \o
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<diddledan> :-o
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-09
<mapps> hi:D
<mapps> :D
<MooDoo> morning all
<diplo> Morning all
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2 :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy International Anti-Corruption Day! 😃
 * zmoylan-pi slips JamesTait a fiver for the mention...
 * JamesTait buys zmoylan-pi a drink with it.
<davmor2> JamesTait: solution found simply don't listen to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrcL5DE8QuQ that stops the corruption ;)
<czajkowski> JamesTait: that's every day in the FAI no :)
<czajkowski> or is it FIFFa
<czajkowski> so not used to the round shapped ball
<JamesTait> czajkowski, I think FIFA dropped the anti- prefix. 😉
<czajkowski> :)
<daftykins> is there really an electrical safety concern about leaving a 4-gang plug extension coiled up o0
<Myrtti> depends on what devices it's powering, and how long it is uncoiled
<daftykins> just got my nice little IEC C14 (so UPS) to 4 gang mains plug wotsit
<daftykins> now i can move my router and switch over to be UPS backed \o/
<daftykins> vewy gewd
<MooDoo> daftykins: only heat it generates really
<Myrtti> we made a special extension cable for our dishwasher, as the old one melted through
<Myrtti> thick cable, 13V plug and single socket
<daftykins> 13A ? :)
<Myrtti> and shortest possible length of cable
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> sorry, waiting for the gingerbread yoghurt sugars to rush in
<Myrtti> brain no worky properly yet
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i like the way this amazon rep replied saying we'd spoken on the phone... err nope
<Myrtti> Lidl Milbona Turkish yoghurt + Monin gingerbread syrup = bliss
<zmoylan-pi> wheetabix for brekkie... coffee soon...
<daftykins> there we are, i popped the switch over without disconnecting ;)
<daftykins> won't have the same luck with the router though, so that can wait :P
<diddledan_> ...
<diddledan_> morning
<daftykins> hi sir o/
<SuperEngineer> & there was Ithinking you were trying contact siri ;-)
<SuperEngineer> "Siri, Say 'Hi'"
<diddledan_> hey, siri, fancy a date?
<SuperEngineer> perv!
 * SuperEngineer runs for cover
<daftykins> "sorry... Dan... I am washing my... lightning port... that night
<diddledan_> :-p
<daftykins> "
<diddledan_> lol
<diddledan_> the lightning port is better built than USB-C
<diddledan_> USB-C still has a tongue in the socket afaict
<daftykins> but mandating chips that can render accessories useless if they pushed an update? not cool
<diddledan_> yeah, that's a bit of a rubber
<diddledan_> burger?
<diddledan_> what's a good substitute for "word meaning intercourse with the back-door"
<daftykins> meerschweinchen?
<daftykins> i'm not sure there's one for polite company
<diddledan_> hmm
<directhex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMenvg0PLxs
<davmor2> hahahahahaha http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-35052505
<daftykins> hmm who mentioned GY!BE the other day? so good...
 * daftykins is listening to "Moya" by Godspeed You! Black Emperor [Slow Riot For New Zero Kanada (EP)]
<xnox> do tesco extra sell hammers?
<daftykins> if i had a hammer ~
<davmor2> I have more than one hammer. It helps my motto of if at first it doesn't break use a bigger hammer!
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> i have seen hammers in tescos but they are poor stuff... get a proper hammer in diy store, even a fubar...
 * xnox is doing ikea lego.... i think i really do _not_ want a proper hammer
<daftykins> you should be reaching for a saucepan then :)
<davmor2> xnox: you should of got the ikea toolkit while you were there, good quality compact and always ready to use :)
<xnox> davmor2, i thought so, and i was like "i bet i will regret not taking it"
<zmoylan-pi> oh... for ikea i use my 4 screw drivers in the handle hammer... http://econosuperstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1075
<diddledan_> how difficult is this to understand really? https://github.com/PowerShell/Win32-OpenSSH/issues/35
<zmoylan-pi> no matter how clearly you make instructions or pass information someone will read it wrong...
<diddledan_> or two people, in this case
<zmoylan-pi> the only way to make it clearer is with video or screenshots...
<diddledan_> that last question is just nuts "what do you mean by 'desktop session'?"
<xnox> zmoylan-pi, daftykins - fyi they had a lovely rolson hammer for 3.45
<diddledan_> seriously?
<xnox> i also got pain killers, christmas tree bag, pineapple juice, rock salt and bananas
<xnox> the checkout lady asked me if i was plotting to kill somebody.
<xnox> i guess those things at 11pm in 24/7 tescos are suspicious.
<zmoylan-pi> no no, just slow them down a little, honest injun... :-P
<diddledan_> so youtube does a yearly "youtube rewind".. I wonder if redtube, or youporn or porntube do the same for their respective popular videos?
<diddledan_> here's this year's https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK9bwTlAvgo
<diddledan_> why must america insist on pronouncing yosemite wrong?
<zmoylan-pi> just add it to their spelling errors on the list of things to be fixed then uk runs america again... :-P
<diddledan_> google, fix my fridge: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/calendar/UhfpcwO0X0c
<diddledan_> I think yosemite should be spelt yo's might
<diddledan_> then they'd have less chance of getting it wrong
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-10
<mapps> hi;]
<diplo> Morning all
<Guest97313> morning all
<MooDoo> morning even
<davmor2> Morning all you trumpy blocking folks :D
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<daftykins> morning all o/
<MooDoo> morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Nobel Prize Day! 😃
<daftykins> oooh prizes
 * zmoylan-pi prefers the ignobels these days...
<JamesTait> Also, poached egg and avocado on wholemeal pita for breakfast day. ;)
<JamesTait> Yes, I made that one up.
<zmoylan-pi> problem there is i always read pita as an acronym... :-)
<daftykins> now i want one :(
 * JamesTait can be a PITA
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<davmor2> JamesTait: not national ban trump day?
<zmoylan-pi> every day should be ban trump day...
<JamesTait> davmor2, after that breakfast there might be more trumps than usual. 😝
<davmor2> JamesTait: a song to praise my favourite nobel prize winner https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHTDkJ-bQqM
<davmor2> JamesTait: or this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZqUNEHYZgQ
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<bigcalm> spot
<bigcalm> w/w
<bigcalm> Thought I had pressed the super key, turned out to be function
<davmor2> bigcalm: weirdo
<bigcalm> davmor2: [super] + spot + enter = Spotify
<bigcalm> Could do it with just "sp", but that feels like living on the edge
<DJones> Oh dear, another internet based system compromised by hackers, just had an email from easily.co.uk to say that they've been nobbled
<MooDoo> whoops
<DJones> whoops sounds about right
<daftykins> i'm not familiar with that domain
<DJones> Reading the email, malware planted in their internal systems, and a list of domain names registered for their customers accessed
<DJones> I've got one domain with them, had it for around 14 years I think
<DJones> Password changed anyway
<MooDoo> good plan
<daftykins> the funny thing about these events is you wonder if the changed password is safe, if they're early on post-discovery of a hack
<bigcalm> Had a breach notification email from WP engine today. Fun times
<MooDoo> :(
<DJones> I wonder how many people get caught out by similar emails saying that a site they use has been breached, click this link to reset your password which as you'd expect is a fake link to the hackers website
<MooDoo> DJones: lots and lots and lots
<DJones> Heh, Marty McFly wanted by the police for theft http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-35061099
<DJones> Doesn't excatly look like the fastest of getway vehicles
<MooDoo> :)
 * zmoylan-pi remebers a police stop episode were a reliant robin out ran a police interceptor jag in rush hour traffic as it could drive on white line between 2 lanes of traffic while jag couldn't
<foobarry> question: if company publish entire org chart online, should employee consent be required?
<daftykins> if it's got names, i think so
<Myrtti> awwww https://www.facebook.com/Moomin/videos/1036839489699964/
<foobarry> and following from that , they should be able to opt out
<foobarry> without managers approval
<MooDoo> online piblicly viewable?
<foobarry> yes
<foobarry> bad idea for social engineering purposes eh?
<MooDoo> don't see why you'd need one, perhaps just the key contactable memebers of staff, but not everyone
<bigcalm> Myrtti: who wouldn't want to feel like a Moomin?
<Myrtti> yeah, mind boggles
<Myrtti> altho
<Myrtti> have I told you why Moomins are so fat?
<bigcalm> Myrtti: no, do tell :)
<Myrtti> because Tove didn't draw a butthole for them
<bigcalm> Hahaha
<bigcalm> Eww
<Myrtti> indeed
<foobarry> wrong
<foobarry> soooo wrong
<foobarry> moomins are full of poop?
<Myrtti> also: COTTAGE CHEESE IS MINCED MOOMINS
<bigcalm> That I can believe
<bigcalm> Glad I'm working from home today. I cracked up at that
<Myrtti> http://iconosquare.com/tag/muminf%C3%A4rs
<Myrtti> https://cdn2.cdnme.se/4261664/6-3/996915_423009887818458_494416567_n_52540368e087c33a0dc9dff6.jpg
<Myrtti> http://muminfars.tumblr.com/image/13345877761
<Myrtti> uih, The Mona Lisa documentary has our wedding entrance music in it
<daftykins> Myrtti: any chance you can kick the spammer that's about to be unmuted? :) #ubuntu
<Myrtti> daftykins: looking
<daftykins> it's stand_46
<Myrtti> finger on the trigger
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan_> moooning
<daftykins> what time d'you call this!?
<diddledan_> moooning?
<daftykins> :>
<diddledan_> it's barely light outside, so it must be early
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> got this cheap TP-Link router to setup \o/
<MooDoo>  tp-link?  you bought a google onhub ;)
<daftykins> MooDoo: huh?
<daftykins> it's for a client anywho
<davmor2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0Z1Nm-vFss ah christmas is in the air when then make iggy pop dubstep version of white christmas
<diddledan_> javascript framework fatigue (video of a talk at jsconf us) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fk_WbNrZmgA
<diddledan_> https://www.dotnetfoundation.org/blog/open-live-writer
<diddledan_> lol @ commit message on open live writer: https://github.com/OpenLiveWriter/OpenLiveWriter/commit/c80bee8119f98f7d839b9502f2313413465a8fd2 (Don't call Brian!"
<zmoylan-pi> welease bwian
<diddledan_> doom is 22 today?
<zmoylan-pi> first 'ran' it on 386sx with 4mb of ram... got the demo on floppy coverdisk on pc mag
<daftykins> walked it :)
<zmoylan-pi> a leisurely stroll
<daftykins> time to smell the pixels i guess
<diddledan_> pixels have a scent?
 * diddledan_ snifs his monitor
<daftykins> i was typing 'flowers' then decided to change ;)
<zmoylan-pi> that's a type of lizard, isn't it? :-)
<diddledan_> sounds like someone's fire alarm is going off nearby
<diddledan_> I think it's next-door
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> i get shop alarms from the high-street a lot here
<diddledan_> sounds like they bashed it into submission
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan_> the audio went weird as though the device was being twisted
<diddledan_> and then it stopped
<diddledan_> so I think they literally killed it
<diddledan_> which could come back to bite because they're owned by the landlord
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> my place is littered with smoke alarms but i think they've all got batteries out :D
<diddledan_> lol
<diddledan_> fire alarms aren't worth having unless you take the battery out
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> the guy who owned it before said he rented the coldest room in the roof out to someone
<daftykins> ok i must cook! so late!
<diddledan_> I've accidentally ordered a dominos
<zmoylan-pi> use that to lure a rat, kill the rat and cook it... :-P
<diddledan_> good idea
<diddledan_> tasty rodent
<_Ridgewing> https://youtu.be/axrbOo9Qj90?t=15m22s Just watching this week's Q&A - running upto UbuCon'16
<_Ridgewing> Anyone going to America this January ?
<diddledan_> fire brigade just rolled-up
<diddledan_> and the alarm has suddenly stopped :-p
<_Ridgewing> Oh dear diddledan_ That happen often ?
<diddledan_> nope
<diddledan_> I'm wondering if it's a real live fire or if someone just burnt the toast
<_Ridgewing> difficult part is when the brigade can't find the house because the numbers' "fallen off the door" ... again.
<diddledan_> two units outside by the looks
<diddledan_> as in fire appliances
<_Ridgewing> we've still got afew Simon Snorkle's I thnk.
<_Ridgewing> The reason I talked about  the US earlier .. was because I changed my rollies to 'Natural american Spirit' which you can get from Tresco.
<diddledan_> looks like it is next-door. the firemen are blowing smoke out using a huge fan
<_Ridgewing> & it reminds me there's a US ubucon.
<_Ridgewing> diddledan_: Do you talk time to talk Ubuntu :/ ?
<_Ridgewing> diddledan_: ** Do you have time to talk Ubuntu :/ ?
<_Ridgewing> Does 'anyone' have time to talk Ubuntu in this IRC ?
<diddledan_> aan I'm back
<diddledan_> aand**
<_Ridgewing> tight, and ?
<_Ridgewing> **right, and ?
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-11
<diddledan_> does anyone know of any write-up as to the thinking behind ubuntu moving to qt?
<diddledan_> i.e. for unity8
<diddledan_> and phone/converged apps
<zmoylan-pi> well qt has a long history of been solid and reliable, no?
<diddledan_> well yes, but I want a more thought-out answer than that :-p
<zmoylan-pi> ok.... just because :-)
<diddledan_> hence why I asked for a write-up that I can study :-)
<diddledan_> ideally I'd like a breakdown as to what qt provides that "insert random toolkit here" doesn't
<zmoylan-pi> is there ever a well explained reason for the decisions made by ubuntu team?
<diddledan_> lol
<diddledan_> I'm wondering if it's a simple as licensing
<xnox> diddledan_, at the time, qt/qml was the only touch friendly and resolution independant toolkit.
<xnox> in to some degree remains as such.
<diddledan_> hmm
<xnox> jolla uses it too
<xnox> ditto webOS
<diddledan_> is the units.gu thingy in qml an ubuntuism?
<diddledan_> I can't find very much info about it
<diddledan_> other than ubuntu guides saying "use gu"
<diddledan_> I guess I should join #ubuntu-app-dev
<diddledan_> (or is there an S on app?)
 * diddledan_ runs /list
<diddledan_> hmm, neither?
<diddledan_> where's that gone?
<xnox> gu - is a fixed, resolution independant unit, which relates to the ubuntu grid & app layout & text/font.
<xnox> unlike all other mobile platforms, ubuntu phones actually have a regular sized and consistent everything.
<diddledan_> aha
<diddledan_> danke
<diddledan_> hmm. ubuntu sdk seems to dislike ecryptfs encrypted home directory
<diddledan_> keeps unmounting it
<diddledan_> it might be click rather than the ide itsel
<diddledan_> itself
<m0nkey_> diddledan_, your plex broke. tried to watch Ep4.
<MooDoo> morning all
<davmor2> Morning all
<MooDoo> morning davmor2
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy birthday to UNICEF! 😃
<MooDoo> morning james
<MooDoo> morning JamesTait
<JamesTait> 👋 MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<MooDoo> morning brobostigon hope you're well
<brobostigon> MooDoo: other than my eczema, not bad, and you?
<davmor2> JamesTait: so still not the uk bans trump day 515,299 and counting
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TlFjZXcZro
<MooDoo> brobostigon: yeah ok thanks, glad it's friday
<brobostigon> :)
<davmor2> MooDoo: You're only glad it's friday because it means it is nearly Monday again admit it you workaholic ;)
<MooDoo> davmor2: I've a weekend helping looking after 10/15 beaver scouts, so roll on monday
<davmor2> MooDoo: see I know you too well, I know you love Mondays ;)
<MooDoo> It's a nother day :)
<daftykins> hi all o/
<MooDoo> howdy daftykins
<daftykins> aaah solid rain here on the rock
<davmor2> so it official twice as many people are opposed to trump coming into the country as they accepting more immigrants I think that says a lot really
<foobarry> it says that twitter liberals are not in fact liberal
<ali1234> but we already knew that
<ali1234> they're not exclusively on twitter either
<MooDoo> 4 months off being a 10 year registered on launchpad user :)
<MooDoo> is there a group for that? lol
<davmor2> MooDoo: 2005-09-12 is when I joined LP
<MooDoo> nice i suspect a lot of us oldies are around 05/06
<bashrc_> member since 2007. I havn't done much in LP for a while, being mostly a git user
<davmor2> MooDoo: yeah not sure when LP was actually opened
<diddledan_> merry christmas - my boss doesn't have enough work longterm so he's told me to start looking for work elsewhere
<diddledan_> \o/
 * diddledan_ goes "proper" freelance
<davmor2> diddledan_: that or he means you're fired ;)
<MooDoo> diddledan_: well that sucks :(
<diddledan_> MooDoo: ho hum :-/
<davmor2> diddledan_: chin up chap at least you are good enough to get some more work fairly quickly
<SuperEngineer> diddledan, I hear this bloke Trump will be available for work soon...
<SuperEngineer> maybe you could use Trump Employment Services [guarenteed open minded thinking]
<diddledan_> lol
<diddledan_> is it called that because I trump everyone else and win the job by "de fault"
<SuperEngineer> derrr...
<diddledan_> my favourite two words, those, de fault
<diddledan_> I like when people say "well I guess you win by de fault"
<diddledan_> ref: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhvIISDoarU
<SuperEngineer> poor ol De Fault, always getting the blame!
<zmoylan-pi> no no de blame gets de blame...
<davmor2> and everyone fires at Will he's the one we should really feel sorry for
<MooDoo> lol
<bashrc_> diddledan_: that sounds like bad news
<davmor2> bashrc_: no that's the wrong view on life, it means he has the potential to make more money \o/
<bashrc_> well perhaps, depends how it goes
<davmor2> bashrc_: again with the pessimism, way to bolster diddledan_ confidence :P
<zmoylan-pi> always with the negative waves moriarity... :-)
<SuperEngineer> Can you drive diddledan?  I know a few people looking for a driver for some "one off jobs, ability to drive at speed preferred, ability to keep secrets afterwards essential"
<SuperEngineer> ..& yes, you guessed... it's being a chauffeur for FIFA president!  ;-)
<diddledan_> I can't drive :-(
<SuperEngineer> that could be a "slight" problem ;-)
<davmor2> diddledan_: can you rikshaw at speed?
<SuperEngineer> lol
<Myrtti> I'm sure Blatter wouldn't notice the missing attributes if you shove a bit of money his way
<SuperEngineer> lol x 2
<Myrtti> learn on the job and all that
<Myrtti> after a while you'll be rolling in money
<diddledan_> isn't the money supposed to be flowing into my pockets, not the other way about?!
<Myrtti> a bit of investment is needed first
<davmor2> diddledan_: you can syphon more off the payouts than you'll lose initially ;)
<Myrtti> you can start by sending some to SuperEngineer's account, for his expenses you know, after that you'll get your job and profit
<SuperEngineer> Myrtti, definitely agrred on *your* plan!
<Myrtti> GREETINGS MR. DIDDLEDAN, I AM SUPERENGINEER, A REPRESENTATIVE OF SEP BLATTER, AND I HOPE YOU ARE WELL, BROTHER
<Myrtti> I wonder if there are 419 generators
<zmoylan-pi> send 1 dollar to happy dude...
<daftykins> :O i had to double take
<SuperEngineer> In fact, if you *all* sent me some money...
<Myrtti> http://www.scamgen.com/
<daftykins> SuperEngineer: you'd have money? :)
<diddledan_> mmm, money
<SuperEngineer> hmmmm??? that *could* be result, yes.  I was thinking more along the lines of making people feel good.  There was nothing else on my mind whatsover
<SuperEngineer> except for finding a cure for my nose... which is growing longer as I speak
<zmoylan-pi> that's a lie...
<zmoylan-pi> oh wait...
<SuperEngineer> :-)
<SuperEngineer> Anybody here follow Bad Voltage?  It seems to be in a "spot of bother" at the mo... all links failing!
<bittin_US> i do
<SuperEngineer> bittin_US, can you contact a podcast feed at all?  id web site slow/stopped for you?
<SuperEngineer> *is
<bittin_US> havent checked busy with other stuff atm
<SuperEngineer> tut tut ;-)
<Myrtti> https://imgur.com/gallery/TrN2oW9
 * zmoylan-pi suspects it's better without sound... :-)
<Myrtti> he's pretty good tho
<Myrtti> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Hietala
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: newp ;x
<daftykins> it just becomes a mystery!
<m0nkey_> Evening all
<diddledan_> css and javascript in the same file?! http://codepen.io/geelen/pen/VLbpXw
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-12
<m0nkey_> Why not Zoidberg?
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<mapps> hi all
<brobostigon> hi mapps
<mapps> sup mate
<brobostigon> not much yet, and you?
<mapps> not much off for 5 days:D
<brobostigon> :)
<penguin42> heck it's wet out there
<zmoylan-pi> i live in ireland you insensitive clod :-)
<penguin42> I'm next door in Manchester - it's your rain that's making us wet!
<zmoylan-pi> well the clouds are a lot less burdned after dumping on ireland all last week. flooding in a few places and still raining
<penguin42> yeh, some flooding a bit further north from here
<zmoylan-pi> of course then you have all the people living on flood plains complaining they can't get insurance...
<penguin42> that'll be because it's a *flood plain*
<zmoylan-pi> if you put a carpet on the floor of a house in a flood plain don't expect it to last...
<penguin42> the answer is probably to buy all those ruined homes up cheap and knock them down and replace them with homes on 8ft high stilts
<zmoylan-pi> in ireland that would be asking for the wind to relocate it.  a houseboat resting on blocks would do nicely
<penguin42> enough concrete would fix that?
<zmoylan-pi> you'd think so, but no :-)
<penguin42> hmm
<DJones> Must admit, I feel guilty listening to the audiobook of this as I'm driving round back & to to work http://www.amazon.co.uk/Flood-Stephen-Baxter/dp/0575084820/ref=pd_sim_14_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=51DBIn9VI8L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR99%2C160_&refRID=194CENF42H8S1EPVADRT Especially after the damage in Cumbria last week & ongoing
<penguin42> reading the book wont make it any worse
<DJones> Logically, I know, but timing is always great
<penguin42> DJones: Of course you make me feel better for working at home - no commute!
<DJones> I;m still waiting  to find the book where the reader wins the lottery
<DJones> Been there, done that, I prefer working in an office
 * penguin42 has been working at home for 2 years now
<DJones> I did it for about 2 years, but being based in an office and having support around you is less stress
<penguin42> oh I prefer being at home and not having to deal with office politics
<DJones> We don't have office politics,there's only a small team
<DJones> Everybody gets on and does their job, but can call on others for support
<penguin42> no commute, no office politics, full control over the temperature and environment, no rules about where I sit
<DJones> The only thing I miss is not having my dog at my feet in the office
<DJones> Seperate offices, so temperature is adjustable by person
<penguin42> oh that's not too bad
<penguin42> and while I work at home, I still work for a large company, so they're all on internal irc, normally someone around to ask
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> cat in photogenic pose: http://i.imgur.com/FAejB7H.jpg
<daftykins> mine, that is :>
<directhex> my photogenic cat is currently facing away from me. you can get a cat butt pic?
<directhex> or https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVf1EOCXAAAMmDP.jpg:large from last week
<daftykins> :D
<mapps> yello
<daftykins> allo
 * zmoylan-pi sucks a mint
<daftykins> i'm playing with my subwoofer that's busted, but nothing looks obvious
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wdsfqzf7x32pmo4/AABIpzgvtgI8E5jz-Y50OlnJa?dl=0
<mapps> busted?
<mapps> :(
<daftykins> mapps: yep it fails to re-engage once it's gone into standby once
<daftykins> thrown a couple more on there now, blech
#ubuntu-uk 2015-12-13
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<knightwise> morning bro
<brobostigon> morning knightwise
<andylockran> morning brobostigon
<brobostigon> hi andylockran
<andylockran> how's things?
<brobostigon> headache, sandpaper throat, achy. and you?
<andylockran> super thanks
<andylockran> got a verry laggy network and trying to work it out
<brobostigon> :) :(
<knightwise> Catching up on a bunch of paperwork over here
<knightwise> Having your own business tends to do that
<mbs_> does anyone know how to make a commandline mono program, run without having to add "mono [app name]?
 * penguin42 doesn't know much about mono, but if it's a compiled mono program I'd expect you to be able to make a binfmt-misc entry for it
<zmoylan-pi> or write a bash script to call it and make it executable.  it's what i do with perl python scripts i use often
<mbs_> binfmt-misc, ok will look into this. cheers
<mapps> should be criminal
<mapps> £2.20 a pack of marlboros £5 a litre of stolicynhia
<daftykins> mapps: haha
<daftykins> where's that?
<mapps> gib
<mapps> ;p
<daftykins> ah, wasn't sure if you were up to your travels!
<daftykins> hmm i just got an invite to buy a OnePlus X
<sebsebseb> hi
<Nokaji> Sadly and much to my dismay, the top menu bar/desktop bar (with clock, internet+mail icons etc) is missing, following some issues that lead to a new GFX card.
<daftykins> did you change graphics card type? i.e. AMD -> nvidia or otherwise?
<daftykins> the first thing to check is if it works ok in a guest user session
<Nokaji> oops, someone at the door ...
<Nokaji> still nvidia,
<Nokaji> gotta run ....
<daftykins> ok
<diddledan_> moaning
<diddledan_> o_O
<daftykins> \o
<diddledan_> oh, I misread unitytryer's quit message as an error in my clienty
<daftykins> thanks to the genius TJ in -discuss, i modified a sony laptop's BIOS to enable VT-x o0
<diddledan_> the line split oddly
<daftykins> :D
<penguin42> daftykins: Modified?
<diddledan_> I basically saw on a line by itself "error: No route to host" and thought I had problems
<diddledan_> err, that sounds scary
<diddledan_> obviously I have problems but that is a different matter entirely
<daftykins> penguin42: yeah, NVRAM edit
<penguin42> daftykins: Ewww!
<penguin42> daftykins: They missed it off the interface?
<daftykins> yeah, common with Son
<daftykins> y
<penguin42> nasty
<diddledan_> how is that kind of thing discovered?
<diddledan_> I mean the "fix"
<daftykins> 3 weeks of reverse engineering he said :)
<diddledan_> ouch
<daftykins> there are posts on the vmware forums that come from his own original work
<diddledan_> I'm happy, I finished buying christmas today
<diddledan_> satan is now safely stowed away
<daftykins> ooh what's the worlds luckiest nephew getting?
<diddledan_> dinosaurs!
<diddledan_> plural!
<diddledan_> the parents of the world's luckiest nephew are getting a large box of thorntons and a pair of jegermeister shots and glasses
<diddledan_> I was imaginative
<daftykins> O)O
<daftykins> O_O too
<diddledan_> (I bought the same for my other sibling and his missus  :-p)
<daftykins> dat jagermeister
<daftykins> :D
<diddledan_> nowt like a good jagerbomb to clear the winter flu
<daftykins> they taste like calpol on their own ;D
<daftykins> or er, 'it'
<daftykins> hmm already hit 8GB of space occupied by all the FLAC of these opera CDs i'm ripping for someone o0
 * penguin42 wonders if anyone does bayonet converters that take a bunch of G9 or G4 LED bulbs
<daftykins> that sounds like an abom-bulb-ination
<penguin42> that's exactly right
<penguin42> daftykins: I want something about the size of a large compact-flourescent but that actually takes a bunch of G4 or G9
<penguin42> daftykins: you don't seem to be able to get 100W equivalent LED bulbs that aren't huge, and most have very poor angles
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> i still haven't done much about the poor lighting all around my house
<penguin42> in our landing we have a ~100W equivalent compact flourescent, it rarely lasts more than about 6 months, and rarely that long, I bet it averages 2000-3000 hours
<daftykins> i had a problem with ones like that in two light fittings in my lounge, they're on a dimmer circuit but the dimmer function is broken for whatever reason
<daftykins> i found some pretty good ones instead that've done me great since, let me take a quick snap - bayonet fitting too
<penguin42> dimmers rarely work with flouresents
<daftykins> yeah
<daftykins> a client of mine suggested that had it worked, reducing the brightness before powering off might've kept them alive longer
<daftykins> since the function didn't work i think i ignored it and bought non-dimmable ones last
<penguin42> hmm not sure why
<daftykins> thermal trauma i think :D
<penguin42> poor thing
 * diddledan_ wiggles his woggle
<daftykins> ah mine are nowhere near 100W, i shall link anyway though - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/6qy39mj5w1nn313/AABTN5yrUrLAqrkLK0_Wy4q7a?dl=0
<penguin42> we've used various brands
<user_3212> allah is doing
<user_3212> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<daftykins> stop.
<user_3212> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<zmoylan-pi> is that what happens when an infinite number of cats run across your keyboard?
<user_3212> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
 * zmoylan-pi gets a ham sandwich
<user_3212> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<zmoylan-pi> zx is not doing, it has ram pack wobble
<user_3212> job is not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> degree is not doing allah is doing
<SuperEngineer> looks like a job for popey - or other /op !
<user_3212> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<zmoylan-pi> i learned a german word for such... 'Backpfeifengesicht'
<zmoylan-pi> those germans have a word for everything... :-)
<user_3212> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> you can not get a job without the permission of Allah
<zmoylan-pi> i wonder if they've ever considered a job in ms tech support, about as useful...
<SuperEngineer> user-1 is not an idiot, user_3212 is an idiot
<user_3212> you can not get married without the permission of Allah
<zmoylan-pi> no no user_3212 is a case of 'Backpfeifengesicht' :-)
<user_3212> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of Allah
<zmoylan-pi> or in ireland a complete gobdaw
<user_3212> light is not doing Allah is doing
<user_3212> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<zmoylan-pi> another week for the solstice
<user_3212> businessess are not doing allah is doing
<user_3212> america is not doing allah is doing
<user_3212> fire can not burn without the permission of Allah
<user_3212> knife can not cut without the permission of Allah
<user_3212> rulers are
<daftykins> !op
<lubotu3`> Help!  DJones, Myrtti, Mez, AlanBell, popey, Gary, Seeker`, Daviey, PriceChild or X3N
<user_3212> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<daftykins> yay k1l_ to save the day
<Myrtti> could you not proselytise on Ubuntu channels?
<user_3212> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<zmoylan-pi> thank you
<SuperEngineer> yeah Myrtti
<daftykins> yay Myrtti \o/
<zmoylan-pi> same plonker i think
<user_3216> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<penguin42> Myrtti has done
<zmoylan-pi> because as we all know this a pasterfarian channel... bless his noodly appendeges... :-P
<daftykins> penguin42: :D
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: well said
<zmoylan-pi> though we also accept disciples of the invisible pink unicorn because they're awesome :-)
<brobostigon> :)
<SuperEngineer> as are yellow crouching tortoises [to be politically coorect]
<brobostigon> and rge great green arkleseizure.
<SuperEngineer> :-)
<Myrtti> I personally hail the ancient Finnish pantheon
<daftykins> your words made zmoylan-pi lose his terminal :(
<zmoylan-pi> i'm back, and this time my pi is angry...
<brobostigon> his terminal spontniously converted into a cricket.
<zmoylan-pi> it is green when it's angry...
<daftykins> does that mean we won't like it?
<diddledan_> oh yeah, I was supposed to be being social. I got carried away looking at amazon that I forgot about y'all :-p
<diddledan_> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B010V2EUOI?psc=1 *drool*
<zmoylan-pi> using amazon is social?
<diddledan_> zmoylan-pi: no, using amazon sidetracked me from being social
<diddledan_> grr, icloud will you please stop telling me you want me to give apple monies for "moar storage"
<diddledan_> it bellows at me very regularly (maybe every 15 minutes? or even more regular)
<zmoylan-pi> well apple need the money...
<diddledan_> apple has more money than america
<diddledan_> i.e. the country
<diddledan_> I wonder if tim cook will be the first billionaire to turn into batman?
<SuperEngineer> phew, for a sec I thought you america the banana shaped fish-monkey!
<zmoylan-pi> a bit old for batman...
<diddledan_> is america a verb now?
<zmoylan-pi> to america a country... kinda makes sense :-)
<SuperEngineer> diddledan_, don't blame me just bewcause your not telepathic
<diddledan_> SuperEngineer said he thought I america'ed the banana shaped monkey
<diddledan_> I'm not sure what a banana shaped fishmonkey is
<SuperEngineer> ..& there was I thinking you were edumacated, diddledan_
<diddledan_> I do know about seamonkeys tho - they're the pets that children buy dehydrated that they rehydrate to die a slow and painful death
<zmoylan-pi> that's why cats are better pets, you hurt a cat and the little sod will have it's revenge... :-)
<diddledan_> "look, ma, I made creatures" .. "look, ma, I killed them all!"
 * diddledan_ awaits amazon's dispatch notice
<brobostigon> :)
<diddledan_> sprees are fun
<brobostigon> new toy?
<diddledan_> *s
<daftykins> :D
<brobostigon> :)
<diddledan_> plural! :-p
<daftykins> i've got yet more gear on the way myself!
<diddledan_> tis the season for selfish purchases :-D
<daftykins> oh no, i bought a samsung S4 LCD to fix up a friends phone
<daftykins> £49.99 is pretty good for one
<diddledan_> bah you're not doing it right
<daftykins> sure i am! i get the great fuzzy feeling of fixing, success - AND get paid at the end!
<diddledan_> and then toys?
<daftykins> well i'm doing it for cost since it's a mate :)
<diddledan_> bah you're not doing it right
<diddledan_> :-p
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/svdkjz4syy7ll96/subwoofer.mp4?dl=0
<diddledan_> meow
<diddledan_> no, wait, wrong animal
<daftykins> might try and get this fixed  though, then i can enjoy christmas time entertainments
<diddledan_> flash is required?!
<diddledan_> dropbox y u do dis?!
<daftykins> can just hit download, no?
<daftykins> probably just their vid player
<diddledan_> that means downloading it tho :-p
<diddledan_> then I have to go to the bother of deleting it afterward
<daftykins> oh i'm sure curiosity will get the better of you
<diddledan_> bleeping nora
<diddledan_> that's huge
<diddledan_> that's bigger than my flat!
<daftykins> what, the sub? :P
<diddledan_> aye
<daftykins> it's only like, 8"
<diddledan_> I could live comfortable in that
<zmoylan-pi> see what you do is say the samsung s4 will never be the same again and give them a nokia dumbphone :-)
<diddledan_> tell them you've loaded new apps like "snake"
<zmoylan-pi> and buttons...
<diddledan_> so a watch I haven't worn in over 3 years is still running, and despite being on summer time is telling the correct date and time within 4 minutes (minus the one hour of summer from gmt)
<diddledan_> it's the equivalent to a nokia dumbphone in terms of watches tho
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> is it that classic Casio digital? ;)
<diddledan_> it's an el cheapo casio water resistant thingy
<daftykins> XD!
 * zmoylan-pi reports diddledan_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W#Claimed_use_in_terrorism
<diddledan_> it's the kind of casio that has three buttons - light, mode and 12/24 hour
 * zmoylan-pi wonders if i can get a reward in amazon vouchers... :-P
<diddledan_> yeah it's one of those only with a metal case and strap instead of placcy
<daftykins> my one of those went for a good 11 years i think
<diddledan_> this is the guy: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-A163WA-1QES-Classic-Digital-Watch/dp/B000KDBJIE
<zmoylan-pi> a classic
<diddledan_> does anyone use flickr these days?
<penguin42> diddledan_: I'm thinking of switching to it, Google's new photo stuff is really really annoying me
<zmoylan-pi> they offer a silly amount of space these days don't they?
<diddledan_> the new independence day trailer is out
<diddledan_> looks epic
<daftykins> :O
<daftykins> might you possesseth a link?
<diddledan_> I saw it on facebook so there wasn't a link :-(
<daftykins> D:
<diddledan_> I'm guessing it's on boobtube tho
<daftykins> mmm probably
<diddledan_> the verge has it https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiWtdS75NnJAhUHOxQKHbo8CgcQqQIIIDAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theverge.com%2F2015%2F12%2F13%2F10034926%2Findependence-day-resurgence-trailer-jeff-goldblum&usg=AFQjCNFTPQBDQ40q6Twt3eDI9_rwUQxTKA&sig2=MhSwy4zW1-KFoDo-lfly3w&bvm=bv.109910813,d.d24
<diddledan_> eww link :-(
<diddledan_> try this: http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/13/10034926/independence-day-resurgence-trailer-jeff-goldblum
<diddledan_> that one won't tell teh googs that you've been there
<diddledan_> the video is at https://youtu.be/LbduDRH2m2M
<diddledan_> eep https://twitter.com/danluu/status/676066293372444672
<daftykins> o0
 * zmoylan-pi remembers the fun of dos 6 and write caching...
<diddledan_> dispatch notification finally
<diddledan_> left it late
<zmoylan-pi> the notification was delayed in christmas post...
<diddledan_> o_O
<diddledan_> email...
 * diddledan_ tries to figure that one out
<diddledan_> my brian hurts
<diddledan_> two parcels arriving tomoz then
<diddledan_> \o/
<diddledan_> I should prolly go to bed so I can be awake bright and early so as not to miss the driver
<daftykins> next day delivery, what a dream you mainlanders live :)
<diddledan_> lol
<diddledan_> amazon prime
<diddledan_> it's free next day
<zmoylan-pi> one deliveryman will deliver a while you were out notice but the second delivery man won't because there was someone at the door :-)
<diddledan_> <3
<daftykins> diddledan_: yeah, no such thing with an island though
<diddledan_> britain is an island :-p
<daftykins> one day down to the south coast maybe, one for the flight or boat... delay if the weather is bad...
<daftykins> i really hate it when people say that
<daftykins> or worse use it for Australia, it's the dumbest thing
<daftykins> :P
<diddledan_> lol, pulling legs is fun
<diddledan_> or the americas
<diddledan_> north and south america together are an island
<diddledan_> asia and africa and most of europe are an island, too
<zmoylan-pi> those poor austrian kangaroos... :-P
<daftykins> hmm kangaroos carrying a good sized stein, excellent image
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> in leiderhosen
<daftykins> they'd pop over the border to a beer festival you see
<daftykins> absolutely!
<daftykins> oder ich denkt das ist 'leder'
<diddledan_> whassat skippy? lil timmy fell down a well and broke his leg and can't climb out and is getting hungry and the well is dry so he's also thirsty? ... "dad? how did you get all that from the 'roo chewing it's teeth?"
<diddledan_> tie me kangeroo down, spowt
<zmoylan-pi> and mention of skippy pops the useless fact that skippy was stuck to a board to keep him in place for filming that tv show...
<daftykins> he should've silenced that kangaroo, we'd still have animal hospital
<diddledan_> the chav version is "tie the bish daan bruv"
<diddledan_> animal hospital was good
<zmoylan-pi> innit
<diddledan_> I don't care if he is convicted of being a bar steward, he made good entertainment
<diddledan_> the two are orthoganol in my mind
<diddledan_> one has no bearing on the other
<diddledan_> that's a posh word to be using late on a sunday
<zmoylan-pi> next up... antidisestablishmentarianism
<diddledan_> you know what I think? I'm gonna tell you: using words that aren't real like referring to people as bae is totes craycray. YOLO.
 * daftykins glances back in, does a U turn, strolls out :)
<diddledan_> apparently the yoof think that using punctuation makes you a jerk
<daftykins> did you see that amusing article that suggests a correlation between sentences ending with a full stop and someone being in a mood? :D
<zmoylan-pi> people get annoyed when i add my name to the end of an sms... so i do it just for that reason :-D
<diddledan_> no.
<diddledan_> seewhatididthere?
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: i had you pegged for that sort of guy!
<zmoylan-pi> i switch sims fairly often so it may be the first time they see the new number
<daftykins> that reminds me of my bemusement toward those that can't work out third person in a /me
<diddledan_> I used to be speedy at texting on my old nokia dumbphones
<zmoylan-pi> buttons allow more feedback and allow you to send the process of typing to muscle memory
<diddledan_> predictive text with my mind predicting what the predictive text would predict so that I get the predictive text to predict the right predictions and correct wrong predictions by predicting how many time I have to hit "next" was awesome
<zmoylan-pi> with touch screens your hands have to rest away from the screen whereas your fingers could rest on the buttons without pressing them
<diddledan_> aye
<diddledan_> also buttons are easier to know your fingers are in the right place
<diddledan_> the T9 dictionary was an amazing invention
<daftykins> you can get by typing on a smartphone a lot with just faith
<diddledan_> combined with only pressing each button once instead of the older way of a,b,c. a. p,q,r. p,q,r. m,n,o. m,n.
<zmoylan-pi> i didn't like t9.  i used 3 presses to get a c keyboard.  worked for me.  and i preferred phones with full qwerty keyboards like my current 302
<daftykins> hit where things are and it'll guess the right thing more often than not :>
<diddledan_> missed off the Y
<diddledan_> w,x,y.
<diddledan_> I loved being able to press each button once instead of three times
<diddledan_> maybe they should bring-back the T9 and put it on smartphones?
<diddledan_> replace full qwerty with a 12key pad
<zmoylan-pi> samsung have released a clamshell phone with buttons and android i think, it might have t9
<diddledan_> nono, it's gotta be touchscreen still
<diddledan_> clamshells are old
<diddledan_> and mouldy
<diddledan_> like my toes
<zmoylan-pi> people liked clamshells as it protects the screen and you can end calls by snapping it closed
<diddledan_> true
<zmoylan-pi> no bum dialling
<diddledan_> I like the 7110 though which was a similar action to end the call by snapping the mouthpiece back over the keys
<diddledan_> (the 7110 was the martix-like one)
<zmoylan-pi> i loved my n70 that had a sliding cover to protect the camera.  slide the cover and camera fired up. great for taking pics of cats
<diddledan_> yeah that's something we should reuse
<zmoylan-pi> and also meant you knew the camera was in use
<diddledan_> I like the ipwn with it's usage of the volume button to take a photo, tooo
<m0nkey_> 20 years later, they come back.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbduDRH2m2M
<diddledan_> m0nkey_: I squeed like a schoolgirl
<daftykins> yep diddledan_ showed us his Jeff Goldbum earlier ;)
 * diddledan_ wiggles it
<m0nkey_> Just seen it myself
<daftykins> you can't unsee!
<daftykins> oh the trailer ;)
<diddledan_> :-p
<m0nkey_> No Will Smith
<diddledan_> :-(
<diddledan_> sucky
<diddledan_> at least it's got the hacker
<zmoylan-pi> i hope those aliens have upgraded their ships to lightening data cables... :-)
<m0nkey_> The web site gives that spoiler away
<daftykins> ikr, who's going to be hip and enthusiastic to reach to the younger generations?
<diddledan_> who undoubtedly won't use a mac this time around
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: i'd bet they ditched firewire when we did
<daftykins> oh wait we never adopted firewire! 8D
<diddledan_> the first ipod was firewire
<daftykins> reminds me of selling my PIII to a coursemate and he bought a firewire card, lul
<diddledan_> \o/
<diddledan_> gotta love idealism
<diddledan_> or maybe that should be optimism
<diddledan_> so with my (killing?) spree coming to fruition tomorrow does that make it xmas already?
<diddledan_> there's nothing like an xmas killing spree
<daftykins> GOURANGA!
<daftykins> </GTA1>
<diddledan_> never played it
<daftykins> wat
<diddledan_> or if I did I didn't know what to do so I just ran over as many pedestrians as possible
<daftykins> gouranga is the message displayed on-screen when you run over all the Hare Krishna procession folks
<diddledan_> aah
<diddledan_> gotta love killing religious types
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn7NzBrxYtw
<diddledan_> I suppose they're worth more points because the deity believes in them more
<daftykins> i can't believe it's only 11pm! early mornings are weird.
<diddledan_> don't you love the perfect right-angled bends?
<diddledan_> it looks like habbo hotel!
<diddledan_> ok, I've just lost all credebility now
<daftykins> :)
<diddledan_> omg it still exists
<diddledan_> and looks exactly the same as it always used to
<diddledan_> second life still exissts too
<daftykins> zomg
<daftykins> does habbo use flash? ;)
<diddledan_> it alwasy used to
<daftykins> i seem to remember going on it with friends in sixth form and blocking someone in a corner
<diddledan_> at sixth form the only chat we found that wasn't blocked by the firewall was freeserve
<daftykins> oy
<daftykins> someone got UT'99 running, which i thoroughly schooled the yeargroup at
<diddledan_> I suppose I need to figure out what to wipe off the work laptop in case they want it back
<diddledan_> I've already taken _my_ SSD out and put the hard disk it came with back-in
<diddledan_> that ssd was a samsung evo 1TB jobby I got in last year's black friday \o/
<Myrtti> juniors don't remember
<Myrtti> http://habbo.wikia.com/wiki/Mobiles_Disco
<daftykins> diddledan_: :D did what went back in have a horrendously out of date install, due to that?
<diddledan_> I copied the disk across
<diddledan_> partitions**
<daftykins> oh on giving it back o0 funky
<daftykins> er i mean ahead of
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-12
<mappps> HI
<SebthreeBQM10HD> morning
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh some life hi brobostigon
<SebthreeBQM10HD> brobostigon, or uh green blob  even :d
<brobostigon> lolz, thanks. :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> brobostigon,  Ubuntu OTA 14 updated yesterday, but what a disapointing release really
<brobostigon> ok.
<SuperMatt> good morning
<brobostigon> morning SebthreeBQM10HD
<brobostigon> morning SuperMatt
<brobostigon> sowwie.
<davmor2> Morning all
<SuperMatt> morning davmor2
<SuperMatt> is there a davmor1?
<davmor2> SuperMatt: we don't talk about davmor1
<SuperMatt> dun dun DUUUUUUNNNN
<davmor2> SuperMatt: there was when I first setup my account following the guide in suse 6.3 where is said use the first 3 letters of your first name the first 3 letters of your surname and a number :)
<davmor2> but I don't think he lasted long but the nick was set then
<brobostigon> and i just choose a charecter from a dougglas adams book, lolz.
<brobostigon> douglas*
<popey> Speaking of which, Dirk Gently (the US version) is on UK Netflix now
<brobostigon> :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Monday, and happy Poinsettia Day! 😃
<davmor2> JamesTait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCyXyIa6UPs
<foobarry> popey: is it bad?
<foobarry> US version of anything is usually terrible IMO
<popey> dunno yet
<popey> seen mixed reviews
<foobarry> had a bad cold for 9 days. back at work because thought that i should probably go, but feeling crap
<foobarry> wondering if there are non antibiotic remedies for curing sinus infections
<evildespot> Pretty much everything we have, even vitamin supplements where they do add value, are prophylactic rather than remedial
<evildespot> Once you've caught a cold, you're mostly stuck with the thing
<evildespot> book lots of meetings with all your least favourite work colleagues
<foobarry> i thought most cold viruses pass in aroudn 5 days
<foobarry> i'm up to day 9 atm
<knightwise> morning peeps
<SuperMatt> foobarry: it can last a couple of weeks. I had a cold recently which knocked me out for a full 14 days
<foobarry> SuperMatt: did you receover by itself?
<foobarry> rearrange the words to make a setence
<foobarry> ugh
<SuperMatt> yeah, I did
<SuperMatt> doctor signed me off
<foobarry> my doctor's surgery doesn't like seeing people
<SuperMatt> what a crappy surgery then
<foobarry> totally
<foobarry> 2 week wait or same day. but same day is hard to get and they claim all slots are taken
<czajkows1i> aloha
<Laney> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> anyone else on Version 53.0.2785.143 Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.10 (64-bit)
<czajkowski> who when they go to amazon.co.uk get a your connection is not private issue?
<czajkowski> Laney: howdy doody!
<Laney> is it https://sslmate.com/blog/post/ct_redaction_in_chrome_53 ?
<czajkowski> Laney: ahhh yes!
<popey> czajkowski: should be on chrome 55 now
<czajkowski> popey: I use chromium as my default browser and chrome for work stuff
<czajkowski> so no issue on Chrome but not working on Chromium
<czajkowski> which is also the up to date version.
<czajkowski> Laney: Thank you, thought I was going insane
<popey> ah
<popey> i use chrome for everything, just have multiple 'users' or profiles in it
<czajkowski> popey: aye may hjave to look at doing that, just like to keep work and non work stuff seperate for fear wrong stuff gone out on the wrong account :)
<popey> yup, me too
<czajkowski> and also chromium is my shopping amazon account
<czajkowski> chrome is my work amazon account
<popey> having them as separate profiles (I have about 16 profiles)
<czajkowski> nods will look at that
<popey> works well. I just close the 'work' one on the weekend.
<czajkowski> just need to remember to change profiles
<popey> well, no, you keep them both open
<czajkowski> ah
<popey> you just close the work one in the evening/weekend just like you do now
<czajkowski> ah I see
<popey> if you click links in other apps, it opens the link in the last browser window you were in, and doing something. Which works well usually.
<czajkowski> Cheers :)
<popey> np
<czajkowski> did think it was odd the error on the likes of an amazon page last night but was too tired to do much digging
<ging> i stopped using chromium a few weeks ago because i couldn't get to amazon anymore
<czajkowski> ging: ah it literally stopped last night as was on it yesterday before I went out and no issues
<ging> because of some stupid spat between google and symantec
<czajkowski> ging: the link Laney posted explains it more
<ging> i missed that, but i suspect it's the same issue or related to it
<czajkowski> ging: https://sslmate.com/blog/post/ct_redaction_in_chrome_53
<ging> yeah it is the same, i thought it was fixed
<ging> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1641380
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1641380 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium-browser: ERR_CERTIFICATE_TRANSPARENCY_REQUIRED for Symantec certs" [Critical,Fix released]
<knightwise> well .. that was fun
<knightwise> just got screamed at during a clients meeting (again) ...
<popey> :S
<knightwise> 4 meetings with the same guy, 4 times the same scenario ...
<knightwise> Slamming doors , walking out of the meeting, coming back etc .
<knightwise> always takes some time to shake it off afterwards.
<foobarry> petulant child
<knightwise> very
<knightwise> anyone of you played with Solus OS yet ?
<foobarry> very briefly
<knightwise> gonna give it a try on the xps13 , see how it rolls
<foobarry> seems like mostly hype
<foobarry> and predictions for the future
<knightwise> foobarry: basically its ubuntu with a differnt skin ?
<foobarry> and too much instability regarding strategy i.e. package manager, rewrite everything in C, etc
<foobarry> no, the budgie remix is, but solus is a different distro by itself
<knightwise> hmmm... so you would go with budgie ?
<foobarry> depend what u wnat?
<foobarry> it felt a bit like linux mint to me. cinnamon-esque
<foobarry> solus itself changes constantly and i don't see a clear strategy coming from them
<diplo> Morning all
<diplo> Anyone use email to fax services online ?
<diplo> I use budgie on mydesktop knightwise - Prefer it so far and has been more stable
<knightwise> installed budgie , looks kinda pretty , its indeed a little cinamon
<davmor2> knightwise: staple gun him to meeting table when he walks in so he can't storm off ;)
<foobarry> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/346998236776640513
<daftykins> oh dear i just did one of those static IP sets on a friends Windows 10 box, as they released a patch that broke DHCP with BT routers
<daftykins> what a blunder :D
<foobarry> talktalk are asking me dto factory reset my router in order to do a firmware update "we can't see your router"
<daftykins> heh TR-069 failure
<daftykins> can you just ask them what is the current version instead? and compare it against what the web UI reports...
<foobarry> i'm definitely old. i wanted the new version
<foobarry> its a newly supplied router though
<foobarry> factory reset will reset my wifi SSID config though :(
<daftykins> oh no, you'll have to change 3 whole parameters max per band! :)
<daftykins> might have a backup feature :)
<foobarry> well it means i can't ask the missis to do it
<foobarry> or she will have no wifi
<daftykins> ah you tried to call up from work
<foobarry> are CPAN modules user specific?
<m0nkey_> ugh, the great white north isn't so great today. !@#$ing snow
<daftykins> :(
<m0nkey_> We've had 10cm overnight, and more is on the way.
<m0nkey_> Means I will be digging the car out twice today
<m0nkey_> However, I have found I can now consider myself a pro at snow driving
<m0nkey_> Today, I became a real Canadian! :D
<daftykins> did you avert disaster?
<m0nkey_> lol, not quite
<m0nkey_> Coming home by car, I have a parking space in the back street. The back street is never cleared of snow.
<m0nkey_> But turning into the backstreet, car gets stuck in the snow
<m0nkey_> I sit there for a moment, turn off the traction control, put it into reverse and started
<m0nkey_> 'rocking' the car
<m0nkey_> boom, I'm out. Put the car into low range, get enough momentum and voila! Not stuck and rolled happily to my parking space
<m0nkey_> TIL about TCS
<m0nkey_> Forgot the car had it
<daftykins> that sounds pretty standard to me and i don't even drive, nor hold a license ;)
<m0nkey_> lol
<daftykins> ah i've spotted that one in a racing game of all things :> always turn all the 'assists' off
<m0nkey_> It's the first time I got stuck in the snow with the car
<m0nkey_> So I passed the Canadian test
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> *but* did you apologise to the car and the snow in the process?
<daftykins> that's the real test ;)
<m0nkey_> Of course
<daftykins> hurrah!
<m0nkey_> It'll be rude not to say sorry
<m0nkey_> Since we're in Quebekistan, you have to say désolé.
<daftykins> ugh :P
 * diddledan minces
<diddledan> minces pies
 * diddledan minces all over town
<diddledan> morning all
 * daftykins watches diddledan approach with his peculiar gait
<daftykins> hi \o
<diddledan> o/
<daftykins> my mate is passing jobs onto me again, i asked what has suddenly happened in December for this to begin, he said it always happens but only now has he got the head scratchers
<daftykins> so i can only imagine what poor people are suffering from his handiwork :)
<foobarry> IT problems?
<davmor2> daftykins: just charge double that the norm for xmas season right?
<daftykins> yeah wonky laptops and desktops etc
<daftykins> just solved his mother in laws, but it needed a desperate upgrade anyway
<daftykins> OS installed to a WD Green? ugh.
<zmoylan-pi> on good spinning metal like ibm intended... well spinning metal... well metal... :-P
<daftykins> SSD on the way along with RAM for the second slot (of 2) to enable dual-channel and go up to 8GB anywho \o/
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-13
<davmor2> Morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Tuesday, and happy Pick a Pathologist Pal Day! 😃
<SuperMatt> I don't know any pathologists :(
<davmor2> JamesTait: I'm sure you do this to catch me out, but I give you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXzcigSZ7yU because it is less painful than Haemorrhage I'm a Pathologist
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> early digital cameras: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J0Aw2Z-8-k
<zmoylan-pi> ah superdisks... we used those, great device... 120mb on a floppy disk...
<popey> I do like 8-bit guy
<popey> his video about getting a good old computer for dos gaming has me looking on ebay for old thinkpads
<popey> like... OOOOOLD
<diddledan> wow, a floppy-shaped memorystick adapter
<diddledan> I didn't even know such things existed
<diddledan> needs drivers
<diddledan> and a normal floppy drive, i.e. not a USB floppy drive
<popey> ahhh memory sticks...
<bittin> i listened to popey on the way too get laser shot in my face today :P
<diddledan> also, old phones: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUIiUXvnkUQ
<diddledan> airpods are finally available to buy: http://www.macrumors.com/2016/12/13/airpods-now-available-to-order/
<zmoylan-pi> hurray... just in time to be lost before christmas :-P
<diddledan> :-p
<zmoylan-pi> so start a lost and found box and get yourself a free set... :-P
<diddledan> haha: https://twitter.com/bdsams/status/808674639920726016 "Year 2022: 1st person steps out of the capsule to put a foot on Mars, first words are "LinkedIn just told me there are 6 jobs in my area""
<foobarry> linkedin job search was good pre MS
<foobarry> now its awful. why would i want jobs with companies i have left?
<popey> I know a few people who returned to previous employers
<popey> (including Canonical)
<zmoylan-pi> because it's now about crushing your spirit and accepting less money for same work... that does sound very ms... :-P
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2 heh nice new device and already currupted the aindows 10 on it :d
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: you're not holding it right
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2 a mini pc gaming type deb has happened to other
<SebthreeBQM10HD> device
<SebthreeBQM10HD> has happened to otherbpeopls to after trying to do a sytem rezet in windows 10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2 seems thersz a bug and the chinese didnt teztbtheir device properly enouh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on screen keyboards uh
<davmor2> SebthreeBQM10HD: told you you weren't holding right ;) you need to rotate it 47.2° while standing on one leg and singing the national anthem then it works fine :D
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what of china or hong kong?
<davmor2> on no they don't tell you which national anthem that would make it easy ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> davmor2 this thing can also run linux but with some hardare issues so about to try some usbs on it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but yes quite a nice device
<benxyzzy> Is vnc4server the same as RealVNC?
<diddledan> no
<diddledan> they both use the same protocol, however
<benxyzzy> diddledan: Thanks that's exactly what I wanted. So the relationship between vnc4server, tightvncserver, and RealVNC is that they're all different implementations of the same protocol? What company developed vnc4?
<diddledan> I believe so, yes. I think the VNC protocol is currently owned by RealVNC the company
<diddledan> tightvnc did some customisations to work on slower connections (hence tight)
<diddledan> both tight and real are essentially supporting commercial companies who are basing their products on the opensauce vnc protocol
<benxyzzy> diddledan, Perfect, cheers :)
<daftykins> benxyzzy: best not to use such an outdated plaintext auth remote desktop tech in this day and age
<zmoylan-pi> sez us... in irc... :-P
<benxyzzy> I only plan to use it on the local network and/or tunnelled by SSH. TBH I'm a long way from that point so far... wrestling with x11vnc + lightdm
<benxyzzy> (x11vnc does not play nice with lightDM prior to the latter being logged in, for some reason)
<daftykins> http://www.amd.com/en-us/innovations/new-horizon AMD Zen event at 9pm
<popey> blimey, not seen heno for a while
<zmoylan-pi> it's a christmas miracle :'-)
<daftykins> and now you never will ;_;
<davmor2> popey: as in henrik omma
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: heno got me my job at canonical after many years :)  He basically said have you applied for this job, me: no, heno: well you better had I've recommended you for it :)
<popey> heh :)
<davmor2> popey: worked with heno for years on contract and as part of the community
<davmor2> popey: where did you see him?
<popey> 19:23 -!- heno [~heno@cpc69185-oxfd26-2-0-cust391.4-3.cable.virginm.net] has quit [Quit: Leaving]
<davmor2> popey: ah okay :)
<popey> :)
<davmor2> I have parts and joins muted :)
<daftykins> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DEfj2MRLtA oops thats the real link
<diddledan> daftykins: 30 seconds
<daftykins> ERMATUX!
<daftykins> yay they turned his mic on
<diddledan> I thought I'd gone deaf
<daftykins> the handovers are always so cringe
<daftykins> uh oh the engineers are drunk already
<daftykins> the mic Dr. Su has on is worth about £500
<diddledan> :-o
<daftykins> radio mic setup though
<daftykins> rumours said they'd have sr-3, sr-5, sr-7 - just like intel's i3, i5 and i7
<daftykins> needs more drums...
<diddledan> boom boom booom
<diddledan> o_O
<diddledan> Ryzen?±
<daftykins> sounds like a cereal :>
<diddledan> as in Horyzen I guess
<diddledan> interesting
<daftykins> err that's normal
<daftykins> re: cooling sensing :)
<diddledan> I think they mean it doesn't require you to fiddle with anything
<daftykins> but that's true already
<diddledan> she's gonna drop a price bombshell
<daftykins> ooh handbrake
<daftykins> hiding the CPU info in task manager ;)
<diddledan> interesting that left and right cpu graphs look very similar
<diddledan> that suggests the scheduling is the same across both
<daftykins> probably been working with MS to get it up to snuff
<zmoylan-pi> at a cpu launch wouldn't they optimise the software so that it balances as much of the load across cores as possible?
<daftykins> it's transcoding so it's gonna hammer it all :)
 * zmoylan-pi goes backto hammering my cpu by scrolling some text... :-P
<daftykins> A Brit!
<daftykins> "full blown 1080p" haha, mmk outdated ;)
<daftykins> pff well a 6700K has half the cores ;) shock!
<daftykins> also most streamers use two PCs as is sensible
<m0nkey_> Anyone know a tool to convert IRC logs to HTML pages?
<m0nkey_> I know of one, but can't for the life of me remember what the heck it was called.
<popey> pisg
<m0nkey_> All I remember is that it was written in Perl
<m0nkey_> That's the one
<m0nkey_> Thanks
<popey> or http://mg.pov.lt/irclog2html/
<popey> np
<daftykins> this bit was so badly planned XD
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-14
<diddledan> macos 10.12.2 is out \o/
<zmoylan-pi> i see they /fixed/ the battery guage for macbook pros...  https://marco.org/2016/12/13/apple-removes-battery-time-remaining
<diddledan> lol
<zmoylan-pi> i'm sure rich mac users can just carry a spare mac book pro for when the battery runs out on one
<zmoylan-pi> a user in a different channel i frequent is getting 2 hours from their 10 hour battery life new mac book pro
<zmoylan-pi> and that's not compiling only a few dozen documents open in a court room... someone suggested finding a power socket but i asked what were the odds you'd trip someone with the new non mag safe adapter and what would be the % they'd be a lawyer... :-P
<mapps> yay
<mapps> new episode of shooter
<mapps> anyone else watching shooter
<davmor2> Morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Wednesday, and happy International Monkey Day! 🙈 🙉 🙊
<davmor2> JamesTait: gotta be this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksJ6QP8BYn0
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<pev> Wotcha. Anyone know much about 14.04 -> 16.04 changes? I've got a 14.04 build env that I've got to get working on 16.04 (TLDR: new machine prefers 16.04) - I've used update-alternatives to get the older gcc up but ideally I'd like to use a similar mechanism to install older GNU make and mono. I can always hack my source tree but I'd prefer to do "the proper way" if such a thing exists?
<foobarry> 16.04 uses systemd
<foobarry> 14.04 still used upstart
<popey> pev: I'd run it in a lxc container personally
<foobarry> yeah
<pev> popey: Thanks, I've not come across that before, looks interesting. I'm not quite sure how you're suggesting using it though - is there a simple way to replicate a 14.04 environment within one? Just reading through the basics now
<pev> (I'd originally tried building under vmware / virtualbox but overheads were undesirably large!)
<davmor2> pev: lxc launch ubuntu:14.04 trust-container
<davmor2> pev: it basically gives you a cloud server image in a container you can then build things in it rather than on you host 16.04
<pev> Ah, call me old fashoined but I never trust the C word :-D
<pev> davmor2: That looks ideal - giving it a go now!
<davmor2> pev: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/
<davmor2> pev: what is there to trust or not trust it is a container on you local system that you are using to build things
<pev> davmor2: Yep, I'd been skimming through there but hadnt found the syntax for setting up a container with an older version of ubuntu, it looked like all the examples I'd spotted were using the current environment. Your suggestion looks bang on though
<pev> davmor2: Don't worry I was just joking about the phrase "cloud" and that it's also a C word :-D Its just a modern sexier term than "server"
<popey> :)
<davmor2> pev: no the cloud image is different to the server image in subtle ways so there is actually a difference :)
<foobarry> asked my ISP for a firmware update to my managed router they delivered with old firmware (i was having issues). first they said they coudn't contact my router. then i posted logs of them contacting my router, then they magically managed to update the fw.
<foobarry> i asked for changelogs, guess what, "we don't provide these"
<davmor2> foobarry: you somehow seem surprised by this
 * popey hugs openwrt
<pev> davmor2: Ah, OK! So, next, more awkward question, is then is this genuinely a cloud image? my actual end build environment is  very much offline.
<foobarry> stock netgear fw looks pony too https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/582384
<foobarry> sure we havne't heard the end of the adsl router botnets
<davmor2> pev: yeap it is one of these https://uec-images.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/ so basically server + the bits it needs to talk to cloud services :)
<davmor2> popey: +1
<popey> pev: don't overthink the "cloud" part of the image name, it's a server image
<pev> foobarry: its old now, but my old WNDR3700 factory firmware was ok ; performance wise openwrt and dd-wrt seemed about the same...
<pev> davmor2: Aha! Is there a manual way to pull down the appropriate image and use it on an offline machine or am I opening myself to a world of hurt?
<davmor2> pev: openwrt has more regular updates for security patches which is why I prefer it
<foobarry> and more tweaks (and iptables i believe?)
<popey> pev: thats exactly what it is
<pev> foobarry: yep. depends on ones own use case of course!
<popey> it's an image which you use locally
<foobarry> my huawei router has weird terminology and tries to make things high level , generally making issues worse (just like windows)
<popey> again, don't overthink the cloud part, it's just an image you run locally
<foobarry> since i got the new router, xbox360 been crapping out , never before
<foobarry> cloud (server) can be public (somewhere else) or private (my own)
<popey> indeed, which is why it irritates me when people say "No such thing as cloud, just somebody elses computer" because that's just patently not true
<foobarry> it is a rubbish overused term though, just like devops
<foobarry> and 2.0
<davmor2> pev: think of lxd as a glorified chroot, the cloud img is just the server os that runs in the chroot effectively giving you a 14.04 chroot locally that you can run build on, it all remains local
<foobarry> whats the top link if you google HPC docs? not sure if google is tweaking results based on cookies and history (i've tried incog but you never know...)
<davmor2> foobarry: but but but but web2.0 on the cloud, with the cloud services, and cloud connect, on a mushroom cloud is awesome honest ;)
 * zmoylan-pi listens to the clouds outside dumping their datasets with extreme vigour
<foobarry> anyone help with that google query pls ^^
<foobarry> need someone not at my location etc.
<zmoylan-pi> high performance computing at queen mary...
<foobarry> thanks zmoylan-pi
<foobarry> thats the correct answer
<memoussati> .
<diddledan> morning
<diddledan> Amazon Web Services launched their London region today
<foobarry> where were they before? Ireland?
<diddledan> they have ireland and somewhere else in europe (frankfurt?)
<diddledan> yeah, Ireland and Frankfurt are the pre-existing europe regions
<diddledan> so now we have the choice of Ireland, Frankfurt and London if we need to remain in the EU
<zmoylan-pi> data centres are popular in ireland as you save a fortune on ac
<foobarry> iceland maybe
<zmoylan-pi> on top of volcanos...
<diddledan> of course once Brexit goes through the regulations might require data-sovereignty for British data to remain in Britain, so the London region will be invaluable for that
<foobarry> my daughter has been singing rudoplh red nosed reindeer in repeat for 15 minutes. must has sung it 100 times already
<diddledan> \o/
<foobarry>  /o\
<zmoylan-pi> ask santy for noise cancelling headphones...
<diddledan> I've always wondered what the Sanity Clause is
<diddledan> and did I transgress, because I'm not sane anymore
<zmoylan-pi> and for anyone on fast isp you might want to start making phone calls or it could be you and family stuck at home over christmas _without_ internet... http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2016/12/customers-broadband-isp-fast-co-uk-firenet-face-shock-cut-off.html
<diddledan> I saw that before I went to bed via a tweet. Shocking
<daftykins> cor la, moved the old 60" Pioneer plasma today at my clients - and just as we began, the new LG OLED showed up :D
<zmoylan-pi> thankfully the log rollers and sherpas were in position after moving the old 60" :-D
<zmoylan-pi> you gonna now set up the old 60" as your new desktop monitor? :-P
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: haha nah it's gone in his bedroom to replace the 50"
<daftykins> the 50" has gone to his sons bedroom, and the sons ~40" has gone to the 'guest' room :P
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/yjwbndyltq8pi6a/AACqze2vj3jrCjCKWeXDU4zba?dl=0
<daftykins> there are a few snaps
 * zmoylan-pi wonders what is lining his cat's litterbox... :-P
<daftykins> the fella that helped me with the lifting and wall mounting works on my clients boat mainly, he took all of it to recycling ;D
<zmoylan-pi> he also has the clients used socks contract? #blackadder
<daftykins> the John Lewis rep just had to refund the VAT in 7 separate amounts because their software only goes to £75...
<zmoylan-pi> i'm sure when that limit was decided the coversation went along the lines of 'we'll never have an item that costs more than £75...' when was it written, the 1950s?
<daftykins> :)
<zmoylan-pi> i have yet to be in a meeting that had 'we'll never do/need x' were x hasn't been required within 12 months... personal best was less than 1 day...
<daftykins> wow do you remember what that one was?
<zmoylan-pi> the decree from on high that i was to round up all the remaining 5.25" floppy drives as we no longer needed them and send them to recycling... after it was done, a customer sent in a backup on 5.25" that was urgently needed
<daftykins> oof
<zmoylan-pi> i had of course learned from chief o'brien and believe in at least 2 backups so had laid down a few in hidden locations that no one would find...
<daftykins> excellent
<daftykins> this client would do that when speaking of the stands these TVs come with "we'll never need those!" - so i hide them
<zmoylan-pi> of course i would prefer my hiding place to have giant rolling boulders with walls that fire poisoned darts... but you can't have everything... :-)
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: just go with the classic electrified floor
<zmoylan-pi> the cost in leccy would be terrible... you'll be asking me to heat it next!?
<davmor2> well you need them to take their shoes off or the rubber sole will prevent it shocking them
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: the alternative is a wall that fires taser bolts :)
<zmoylan-pi> more expense... hmmm, thinks about people i've had to deal with and leaves japanese sepuku sword and instructions in 20 languages...
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: got it laser firing sharks in a water pit only way to be sure, you know it makes sense
<zmoylan-pi> sez someone who's never had to do an in field replacement of a dodgy laser...
<zmoylan-pi> no one ever thinks of the service engineers and how to move their abandoned vans afterwards...
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: that's what council estate fires are for surely
<zmoylan-pi> yeah... but then you have to walk out of a council estate at night on foot...
<davmor2> zmoylan-pi: meh council estates hold no fear for me I live in one of the meanest :D
<daftykins> D:
<SebthreeBQM10HD>  
<SebthreeBQM10HD>   /join #techrights
<SebthreeBQM10HD> k
<daftykins> http://i.imgur.com/8crZTil.mp4
<daftykins> SpaceX have their work cut out for them
<SebthreeBQM10HD> abc
<zmoylan-pi> wiley coyote sues for infringement...
<zmoylan-pi> if the nickname tarzan doesn't follow that poor sod for the rest of his life...
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-15
<diddledan> https://ubulog.com <-- got the logging system fully dockerised and the webapp is updating as I change it via Continuous Delivery. I've just reset everything to a clean state so that the log entries are properly indexed 'cos I lost a load of the data as I worked earlier
<diddledan> plus side, I am understanding docker a bit better now
<diddledan> all my work is public at https://github.com/ubuntu-chatlog
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> popey: just to say I felt your heart go out to the poor drive, but more important did you enjoy watching the new one repopulate?
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<andrewebdev> Morning, Turned on my pc this morning and updates wouldn't run. I'm getting the following error
<andrewebdev> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<andrewebdev>  apt-utils : Depends: apt (= 1.3.1) but 1.3.2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<knightwise> morning everyone
<JamesTait> Good mornng all! Happy Thursday, happy Cat Herders' Day, and happy International Tea Day! 😃  🐈 ☕
<davmor2> JamesTait:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JAk_UZ7xF8 and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgfXPlpneyE  think that covers that :D
<popey> davmor2: I will when I get a replacement disk!
<davmor2> \o/ I know how much you like to watch your data merge onto a new disk :)
<popey> indeed
<popey> "watch -d zpool status" is the new "watch -d cat /proc/mdstat"
<davmor2> popey: :)
<diddledan> morning
<diddledan> poor popey hard drive :-(
<diddledan> saw that just as I went to bed last night
<diddledan> 37000hours is over 4 years runtime. impressive.
<diddledan> new yoohoo hack: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38324527
<zmoylan-pi> well... new...ish
<foobarry> yahoo are a joke.
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: no, apparently it is a different hack
<zmoylan-pi> it is a different hack, but happened around time of the previous announced hack
<foobarry> "Yahoo was once deemed to be worth $125bn during the dotcom boom"
<foobarry> no idea where they made any profits?
<zmoylan-pi> they still make money iirc, just not an exciting company anymore
<foobarry> but how?
<zmoylan-pi> probably worth a few b _before_ the hacks were announced
<zmoylan-pi> i think they sell adverts
<zmoylan-pi> $750+m from adverts per year... http://moneymorning.com/2016/02/01/how-does-yahoo-make-money-2/
<zmoylan-pi> not small potatos
<knightwise> Working from the local thrift store :) interesting experience
<zmoylan-pi> all the /free/ sega and nintendo games you want? :-P
<knightwise> they dont have ANY electronics :(
<knightwise> No pc's , no game consoles .. nothing :(§
<zmoylan-pi> a fort made entirely from rubiks cubes or dan brown novels? :-)
<knightwise> how about 50 shades of grey copies ?
<zmoylan-pi> wouldn't invade that fort with a 50foot barge pole...
<knightwise> indeed
<knightwise> the novels stick together with some kind of invisible glue
<zmoylan-pi> don't shine a black light near them
<knightwise> You can see my fort from space !
<xela> j #ubuntu
<zmoylan-pi> if space can see your fort it's won't be a great fort...
<knightwise> very true
<knightwise> bad tactic knightwise
<zmoylan-pi> build it near a bright city so they take the hit... and provide good broadband... http://www.thejournal.ie/photo-dublin-from-space-800388-Feb2013/
<knightwise> I shall call it Castle Smegma
<zmoylan-pi> that'll make attackers think twice and avoid tunnelling in from underneath...
<popey> diddledan: yeah, and it's been in use pretty much constantly for 4 years too, doing backups every 6 hours
<diddledan> lol @ ops-guy jokes: https://youtu.be/KC9tJ7b3dww?list=PLkA60AVN3hh9gnrYwNO6zTb9U3i1Y9FMY&t=1321
<Taiosa> d
<CoderEurope> knightwise, Are you still doing that podcast thing ?
<CoderEurope> It's alright - found it. http://knightwise.com/category/podcasts/
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-16
<knightwise> hey corenominal yes,
<knightwise> but i havent had a chance to do a show in a while
<knightwise> y I seem to be the only person on the planet having a hard time getting my bluetooth mouse to work on ubuntu
<davmor2> Morning all
<foobarry> knightwise: using libinput or synaptics?
<knightwise> foobarry: the standard bluetooth control panel in ubuntu ?
<knightwise> I have 2 ms mice lying around and an apple mouse , only one is "visible" and it refuses to pair
<foobarry> oh ok , so still at the bluetooth stage
<knightwise> yep
<foobarry> built in bluetooth receiver?
<foobarry> or usb dongle?
<knightwise> built in
<knightwise> so strange that i cant even get this basic thing working on the xps13
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, and happy Ugly Christmas Sweater Day! 😃
<Guest49048> git clone ssh://git@bk/home/git/customer_portal_ng
<Guest49048> Oops, my bad
<diplo> What distro do you guys use as a live disc now? just want to try and retrieve files from a may dead laptop
<knightwise> mate
<diplo> Downloading now
<diplo> ta
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/richturn_ms/status/809725958538272768
<diddledan> MS is getting silly :-p
<foobarry> does it provide much more than cygwin ?
<foobarry> i tried installing it on the windows partition on my work laptop i kept for vmware client
<foobarry> the anniversary update hosed my entire disk and i had to wipe both OS and start again...without windows
<zmoylan-pi> 'without windows...' so... some improvement then... :-)
<foobarry> i rarely used it, once every 6 months
<diddledan> "Tuesday’s debate appeared to confirm that the Government may indeed be on the verge of adopting one of the most bonkers approaches to overzealous Internet censorship.": http://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2016/12/concern-uk-government-ponders-isp-block-twitter-social-media.html
<foobarry> sites like reddit and twitter do have an awful lot of easy access smut on though
<foobarry> and hate speech
<davmor2> foobarry: it is ubuntu cloud img running on windows effectively so yes it offers much more than cygwin like the whole of the ubuntu repos for a kick off :)
<diddledan> cygwin is a hack, where the WSL is much more native
<zmoylan-pi> so once every 6 monthd you waited impatiently for it to pull down and install a massive amount of updates... :-P
<diddledan> zmoylan-pi: you're pretty much an equal-opportunities Operating System Hater, aren't you?
<diddledan> :-p
<zmoylan-pi> of course, i've worked in i.t. :-D
<diddledan> the every 6 mo thing is a dig against ubuntu afaict. and you have macos. and you hate windows
<diddledan> hate*
<zmoylan-pi> nah ubuntu which can be irksome (latest lubuntu wanted me to create an account on ubuntu store just to install vlc) at least during updates can still be used...
<diddledan> wat?
<diddledan> you shouldn't need an account to access stuff in the apt repo
<diddledan> are you sure you weren't installing a snap?
<zmoylan-pi> what can i tell you.... i think it was a snap...
<zmoylan-pi> so opened console in anger and 'sudo apt install vlc'
<diddledan> you should have an account anyway though. it uses launchpad.net for auth
<foobarry> openid could be a method for proving age
<foobarry> binary flag child/not child
<zmoylan-pi> if people in i.t. ask my age i sign the rs232 song from spitting image at them :-P
<zmoylan-pi> *sing
<foobarry> sign language might be better
<zmoylan-pi> not when i sign... :-)
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/agile_memes/status/809743730165039105
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/kventil/status/725645207799209984
<diddledan> also, cute kitty: https://twitter.com/EmrgencyKittens/status/809756268961337344
<zmoylan-pi> ah yes, fond memories of holding a door open on cold wet winter nights waiting for the cat to decide if their need to use the loo outweighed their need to be warm and dry...
<foobarry> ah, lvextend and resize2fs online resize is just so awesome
<diddledan> foobarry: yeah I love that
<foobarry> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnXD6FRZtn0 my working song this afternoon
<knightwise> literally dugg up my Eeepc out of the basement
<foobarry> hmm a mysql db import form another server didn't set the passwords for the user accounts it created
<BigRedS> just empty fields in mysql.user?
<BigRedS> that's... odd
<foobarry> the users were created but passwords not set
<foobarry> reimported and it didn't work
<foobarry> mysql 5.5 to mariadb
<foobarry> shouldn't be a problem though.
<foobarry> had to use a tool to dump the grant lines by hand
<BigRedS> yeah, so what was in the password fields of mysql.user?
<foobarry> some hash, but actually they were blank
<foobarry> mysql -u user worked without password
<foobarry> the original server had real passwords
<foobarry> weird
<diddledan> foobarry: that's an impressive performance in the video
<foobarry> nice isn't it?
<diddledan> aye
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/kr3wnev92lcqoa8/IMG_20161216_162134.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f6smfw4n43sg7md/IMG_20161216_162608.jpg?dl=0
<daftykins> old plasma 60" vs LG OLED 65" :)
<diddledan> <3
<daftykins> isn't finished yet of course, before the silly comments come in XD
<daftykins> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/12/unpatched-bug-allows-hackers-to-seize-control-of-netgear-routers/
<daftykins> zmoylan-pi: have you seen the big news!? http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_150-8475.php
<zmoylan-pi>  i saw that but it's s30 so no java apps
<zmoylan-pi> i do have lower limits. :-D
<daftykins> :O
 * daftykins sends this news to The Register
<zmoylan-pi> s40 gives me java apps. so i can use albite for ereader, jirc for irc, midpssh for ssh...
<zmoylan-pi> but it is good to see they are targetting the lower end of the market.  judging by dublin bus pics of lost and found there are usually a few old dumb nokias that can now be replaced with new dumb nokias :-)
<daftykins> well folks... http://i.imgur.com/SEuWN76.jpg
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<zmoylan-pi> sleep well
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-17
<diddledan> yey for russian linux: https://t.co/M0pKkjSiKg
<m0nkey_> diddledan, this one is for you.. https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/16/anime-virtual-assistant-trapped-in-a-coffeemaker/
<ball> I seem to have become an Ubuntu user.
<m0nkey_> Don't feel bad. I'm a BSD user.
<m0nkey_> FreeBSD tardis.localnet 10.3-STABLE FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0
<ball> m0nkey_: We were just talking about FreeBSD in ##bsd
<ball> I've got Ubuntu Server on my home desktop and now Xubuntu on my work box.
<ball> ...my daughter's always had an Ubuntu box
<ball> brb
<m0nkey_> Wow, David Tennant is voicing Scrooge McDuck in the new Duck Tails show! :)
<m0nkey_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZek9PFMYOw
<ball> That's hard to picture but we know he's good with accents.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<popey> morning slackers
<brobostigon> morning popey
<diddledan> m0nkey_: lol @ the tone of that engadget
<diddledan> morning
<m0nkey_> whoah.. https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2016/11/16/announcing-sql-server-on-linux-public-preview-first-preview-of-next-release-of-sql-server/
<SuperEngineer> did I just hear a pin drop?
<SuperEngineer> [strange how the imagination plays tricks in the silence]
<daftykins> :>
<daftykins> silly old plasmas giving me trouble today, no picture at all from two devices over cables that are in a wall at my clients
<zmoylan-pi> break out the multimeter and test the cables?
<daftykins> well one worked with another TV
<zmoylan-pi> i once had a network cable buried under a car park fail and then spent a merry 6 hours testing the 15 others that were unlabeled to try and find one that worked.  delays included needing to set/unset alarms.  get keys off busy keyholders/return keys immediately before i left one premises and climb some of the most claustrophobic stairs
<daftykins> o0
<zmoylan-pi> put in by builders who thought co-ax cable laid on gravel with hot tarmacadam poured over it would last with cars, buses and trucks driving over it
<daftykins> >_<
<zmoylan-pi> in their defence it did last a few years. unused... and only failed 1 day after they started using it
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i do get annoyed at the way things are done at this clients place
<daftykins> his amp is about 6 feet to the left hand side of the TV, so if you imagine a __-------_____| kind of corner but upside down (raised bit being the TV)
<zmoylan-pi> using cables someone else has laid often annoys
<daftykins> nobody thought to put the cables in a pipe so it's a real pig to add
<daftykins> ended up stealing one from one of the source devices which are under the TV
<zmoylan-pi> making it someone elses problem... proper... :-)
<daftykins> so they're one down until one gets put through in the new year!
<daftykins> ah nah we'll do it, just not for the Christmas period
<daftykins> the lad's playstation was what we sacrificed, he can just put a device into the front of the amp instead
<daftykins> (it's not even there right now)
<daftykins> i've a feeling he'll be keen to see it on the OLED though :)
<daftykins> even though it's a relic at this point
 * zmoylan-pi was gaming today.  proper d&d and as it was our christmas session i made some game themed christmas crackers which i'm now realising i never took any pics off....
<daftykins> d'awww!
<zmoylan-pi> you sit down and try and think up 6 terrible d&d related christmas cracker jokes... :-)
<daftykins> i've never tried!
#ubuntu-uk 2016-12-18
<zmoylan-pi> i have a new found respect for those who plumb the depths to inflict bland inoffensive humour on captive audience
<penguin42> dasher & dancer obviously
<daftykins> :>
 * penguin42 sighs as he has to put a hacky /etc/fstab line in to deal with a DVD for my dad that a friend recorded that has r-- perms on it's directories
<penguin42> I see bugs on this for ~12 years - there's now a dmask= option on mount, but no good way to persuade udev/udisks to pass it
<daftykins> :(
<daftykins> can you do anything clever after dumping the disc to an image?
<penguin42> I didn't need to, that's the clever fstab line I put in; it just is soemthing like /dev/sr0 /mnt/cd  auto  dmask=777,uid=1000,noauto,user
<penguin42> (I forget the noauto at first and luckily remembered and went back and fixed it so it booted)
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> mmm the benefits of non-auto!
<penguin42> right
<daftykins> i was really thinking of non-udev at that point rather than 'noauto' :D
<mapppps> hi
<mapps> ;[]
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<kocaine_> you suck
<kocaine_> now, time for a question
<kocaine_> should I be worried, now that I've found, there's a possible hit for a rootkit on my pc
<penguin42> you should defintely worry, how much depends on how much you trust the thing that told you there might be one
<popey> some rootkit detectors find false positives, that's for sure
<diddledan> popey: that's what you think. what you don't know is I'm stalking you
<kocaine_> I've recently become aware of the fact, that there's someone, who's trying to (and sometimes succeeding) to hack me and install malware. I'm experincing a lot of problems with all the devices, that's connected to the same network. Do anybody have an idea to why, I might be a perfect target for someone?
<diddledan> call the police
<kocaine_> Actually, I haven't lost anything, except for 500 DKK in Ether from my smartphone
<diddledan> if you believe you've been hacked then wipe the computer and potentially scrap the device entirely
<kocaine_> I used Coinbase, stupid, I know
<diddledan> alternatively quarantine it for investigation but whatever disconnect it from the net
<kocaine_> Yes. That was also my plan. I just need a quick backup of some files
<diddledan> if you decide to keep thte device then restore from a backup that is known to be clean or install a new OS from a known clean source
<diddledan> and, always, keep your poo patched
<m0nkey_> There are only two kinds of people in this world. Those who could Die Hard as a Christmas movie, and those who don't.
<m0nkey_> s/could/count
<penguin42> m0nkey_: 1 or 2?
<diddledan> 1!
<m0nkey_> The first one, dummy!
<diddledan> and I'm one of those who does
<diddledan> alan rickman ftw
<diddledan> best bad guy ever
<diddledan> although sherif of nottingham is a close second, also by alan
<diddledan> wow: https://twitter.com/x0rz/status/810527147328700416
<m0nkey_> Robin Hood, Men in Tights
<diddledan> lol
<diddledan> TBH I don't think I've ever seen the men in tights version. somehow
<diddledan> my education seems to be lacking!
<diddledan> what about maid marion and her merry men? :-p
<m0nkey_> diddledan, added more movies to the Plex you might want to see.
<m0nkey_> 1984 and Falling Down
<diddledan> \o/
<m0nkey_> Also added the two Gremlins movies
<diddledan> I finished ripping my entire DVD/Blurry collection
<m0nkey_> Robin Hood Men in Tights, will be loaded shortly.
<diddledan> (excepting TV shows)
<diddledan> though I don't have many teevee boxes
<m0nkey_> RHMIT is loaded on the plex. Enjoy.
<diddledan> awesome
<ikonia> popey: are you active ?
<popey> ikonia: wassup?
<ikonia> just wondered how you got with 8bitdo in the longer term
<ikonia> just ordered mine
<popey> good aside from one problem which started this week
<popey> for some reason it no longer seems to work
<ikonia> :(
<popey> I mean, it powers on, but for some reason it doesn't seem to wake up the pi
 * popey tries again
<popey> thanks for the reminder
<popey> might need to re-pair the bluetooth i think
 * popey tries
<popey> yup, that fixed it
<ikonia> please say it works
<popey> :)
<ikonia> phew
<ikonia> I just ordered a ton of them and you made my bottom twitch
<popey> just unpaired and re-paired it
<popey> haha
<ikonia> good, I'm glad they worked out
 * popey plays R-Type to "test" it
<ikonia> fills me with a bit of condidence
<ikonia> thank you for being my test bed
<popey> np
<ned__> is anybody out there?
<daftykins> newp
<ned__> aww shit, do you know what time they'll be back?
<daftykins> first of never-uary!
<daftykins> what's up?
<ned__> just testing this works.
<ned__> later's
<daftykins> ugh idiots
<zmoylan-pi> we need to maintain radio silence when the muppets invade... configure your irc client to work via morse code :-)
 * daftykins sets irssi to nokia mode
 * zmoylan-pi sets nokia to marconi mode...
 * zmoylan-pi realises i only have 50c credit left on my phone and makes a note to buy more before crimbo...
<zmoylan-pi> €5 should see me good till feb, march
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> got to send all those well wish texts!
<zmoylan-pi> new year is a very busy texting day for me... if only i could them to accept emails... #cheapsod :-)
<zmoylan-pi> that's when the qwerty keyboard on my phone really makes it's presence felt with fewer typos to deal with and faster to type on
<daftykins> no vowels going yet?
<zmoylan-pi> it's a nokia keyboard... from a finnish company... i suspect it was built with extra vowel support :-P
<xnox> lol
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> we've all seen how swedish chef handles hardware... :-P
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-11
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Nafallo> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<SuperMatt> \i
<SuperMatt> d'oh
<SuperMatt> \o
<diplo> Morning
<diddledan> I'm looking through the irclogs.ubuntu.com - there appears to be some nicknames with spaces in them - that confuses me
<diddledan> e.g.: === [cro] smiley [n=smiley@83-131-87-119.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  has joined #ubuntu
<diddledan> I'm thinking there's a character conversion issue there
<diddledan> another one: === [A] ndy80 [n=wettreyw@host22-140.pool8251.interbusiness.it]  has joined #ubuntu
<diddledan> ok, it seems whatever is saved the logs inserted a space after and ] character
<diddledan> any*
<diddledan> https://media1.tenor.com/images/a880b69001653a212fb30870b5f1fadb/tenor.gif
<diddledan> daftykins: which mobo did you get for your intel 6700?
<diddledan> daftykins: worth checking for a BIOS update, in any case: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000025619/software.html
<foobarry> any recommendations for books or resources to teach my 7yr old to program?
<brobostigon> something like https://www.amazon.co.uk/Micro-hobbyists-students-teachers-programmable/dp/1537331019/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1513006011&sr=1-1&keywords=microbit
<daftykins> diddledan: yeah i kept checking mine for the microcode fix for that rare but relevant hyperthreading bug, i've got Asus' "Z170 Pro Gaming" (daft names) but i've only seen last months
<daftykins> https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/Z170-PRO-GAMING/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<daftykins> diddledan: i think it's just the beginning though really, we'll see tonnes more of these into the new year :)
<ali1234> i got the Z170-A
<ali1234> i don't think ME works if you have a Z170 chipset
<zmoylan-pi> windows me... there's a name i haven't heard in a long time.../star wars :-)
<daftykins> ali1234: sure it does
<laptop212321321> what is lighter than lubuntu and what is better for a slow computer 16.04 or 16.10
<zmoylan-pi> tiny core linux, puppy linux, raspian x86 are some i've heard bandied about... have downloaded raspian x86 but haven't tried it yet
<laptop212321321> that cna be installed on an hd and have similar features to lubuntu
<laptop212321321> I tried puppy it is okay
<laptop212321321> and works fast.
<laptop212321321> I am wondering if lubuntu is faster than debian testing
<zmoylan-pi> lubuntu is as light as it gets i suspect if you want most of ubuntu
<laptop212321321> I like lubuntu but is one version lighter than the other
<zmoylan-pi> ubuntu > xubuntu > lubuntu in terms of cpu and ram usage aiui
<daftykins> what are the system specs?
<laptop212321321> core2duo 2.1 2 gb ram
<daftykins> and what do you mainly use this system for?
<laptop212321321> browsing
<laptop212321321> but I open like 6 pages in chrome and it is done
<daftykins> that's not enough RAM for anything like youtube then
<laptop212321321> I am wondering if debian testing or a debian distribution is faster and lighter
<zmoylan-pi> well that's more chrome....
<laptop212321321> I use chromium and firefox
<daftykins> honestly you can get a much higher spec system for £150 or under now, it's more cost effective to abandon that one
<daftykins> software won't fix that being a dinosaur
<laptop212321321> that is true
<laptop212321321> I have an i5 laptop but it is using windows 10
 * zmoylan-pi hits daftykins with my velociraptor netbook.... :-)
<daftykins> * youtube brings said netbook to its' knees
<laptop212321321> has anyone tried manjaro
<Maefs> yes
<laptop212321321> is it better than lubuntu
<laptop212321321> by better I mean faster
<daftykins> laptop212321321: it doesn't matter what you pick, there's not enough RAM on that machine to stand up to modern tasks - more than likely the graphics hardware is holding it back too
<daftykins> please, take it from experience, you can't polish a turd into doing modern things :)
<laptop212321321> I agree, you are right, but this is not about performance
<laptop212321321> this is now about features, I was going to install it on my i5 laptop
<Maefs> i liked it
<laptop212321321> I agree, with modern day operating tasks
<laptop212321321> you need a faster machine, no question
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> well you don't need to go as low as lubuntu for an i5
<laptop212321321> you are right, but I do a lot of multitasking
<daftykins> how much RAM does the i5 machine have then?
<laptop212321321> even with 8 gb
<laptop212321321> of ram it does not seem like enough
<daftykins> perhaps you're trying to leave 100 tabs open in a greedy browser such as chrome :)
<laptop212321321> that is it!
<daftykins> do you have an SSD in there?
<laptop212321321> no
<daftykins> then that's a worthy upgrade
<daftykins> even web browsing will speed up with an SSD
<laptop212321321> One last question what is the difference between debian testing and lubuntu in terms of software availablity and performance
<laptop212321321> really
<laptop212321321> okay will try it
<laptop212321321> a solid state drive?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> e.g. Samsung 850 EVO / 850 Pro
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-12
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SuperMatt> hello hello
<SuperMatt> I'm at a place called Vertigo
<SuperMatt> Dunno how I got here though
<SuperMatt> Who roofied my drink?
<brobostigon> hello
<brobostigon> :(
<SuperMatt> It was you?!?
<diddledan> oh dear :-( https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/12/nope-this-isnt-the-https-validated-stripe-website-you-think-it-is/
<diddledan> SuperMatt: are you high?
<SuperMatt> I wish
<SuperMatt> I'm just so bored of being on my notice period
<zmoylan-pi> add an extra digit to all the phone numbers in the databases? :-P
<SuperMatt> I don't have access to those sorts of dbs
<diddledan> :-(
<diddledan> notice sucks
<diddledan> I wonder how much better gardening leave is though
<SuperMatt> At least I can play some games and stuff
<diddledan> \o/
<SuperMatt> I don't mean now
<SuperMatt> if I was on garden leave I could
<diddledan> /o\
<diddledan> d'oh
<diddledan> new nostalgia nerd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iouRVcPaH5E
<diddledan> flaming ballockets! https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/12/12/va-240-mission-status-center/
<zmoylan-pi> was hoping it was going to be the kiwi leccy rocket
<diddledan> nah, it was EU mind control weapons
<diddledan> aka galileo
<zmoylan-pi> i thought that was in the hands of the super smart cia dolphins now?
<diddledan> https://youtu.be/jQE66WA2s-A
<diddledan> musec
<daftykins> i feel short changed, there was another HA to be had
<diddledan> HA?
<daftykins> HA!
<diddledan> HAHA!
<foobarry> anyone have a rasp pi and breadborad and leds?
<diddledan> https://twitter.com/AdamOfEarth/status/940670044849229824
<diddledan> I've got two thirds of those requirements
<diddledan> I need LEDs
<daftykins> :D
<zmoylan-pi> i've got a pi, donuts and a paperclip... so just enough for a small functional space station... /macguyver
<foobarry> i have a pi zero so need to solder too
<foobarry> but i've lost the connector i bought
<diddledan> :-(
<foobarry> figured its more fun to solder it too
<foobarry> not sure of the lasting appeal of the breadboard and leds etc
<foobarry> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-Starter-Kit-Raspberry-Pi/dp/B00IT6AYJO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1513108420&sr=8-1&keywords=electronic+starter+kit+for+raspberry+pi
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-13
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<SuperMatt> morning blobs and grids.
<brobostigon> morning cubes and monsters
<zmoylan-pi> morning trapezoids and mammals
<diddledan> morning its and thems
<daftykins> has anyone come across a Linux based utility that reliably reports memory channel count and configuration? e.g. a standard desktop system may support dual channel operation, but requires sufficient modules installed to actually enable it
<daftykins> a mate has a dual CPU HP Z800 workstation and says neither the BIOS nor dmidecode helps
<Nafallo> daftykins: lshw -C memory ?
<daftykins> doesn't that just pull from the above?
<Nafallo> I haven't read the source for it.
<ali1234> what about memtest86?
<ali1234> if that can't do it then nothing can
<daftykins> i disagree there, it's often been wrong about the hardware it's running against
<ali1234> perhaps, but i think the only way the results could be improved is with an external hardware database. if the bios misreports then that's the only way really.
<ali1234> and since it's a configuration thing... there's probably no way to know for sure
<daftykins> i suggested booting Windows and firing up CPU-Z :)
<Nafallo> daftykins: physical examination? ;-)
<ali1234> look in the bios?
<ali1234> i dunno...
<daftykins> you can't confirm memory channels engaged with your eyes XD
<Nafallo> ah. so that was the problem indeed.
<directhex> daftykins: dmidecode not working is weird
 * Laney watches BBC parliament
<Laney> u rebelz
<zmoylan-pi> rebelz without a constitution
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> heh got a call out from my clients ex-cleaner who i put a router in for, at her rented building - "no internet!" turned out the landlord hasn't been paying the bill, oops
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-14
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Nafallo> o/
<brobostigon> o/
<diddledan> got a space 450$? https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cinego-meet-your-personal-immersive-4k-cinema?utm_content=campaigns_one_column4_cta&utm_source=sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bck-12142017hardware#/
<daftykins> none of my money is in space!
<diddledan> really?!
<diddledan> why not?
<zmoylan-pi> he invested in gold and it's too expensive to put there... :-)
<diddledan> too heavy?
<diddledan> maaan
<diddledan> "that's heavy, maaan"
<zmoylan-pi> though oddly the chinese put gold medalions on their satellites if i heard correctly
<diddledan> I'm gonna do the bond villain then and launch rockets to capture those satellites and steal the gold
<zmoylan-pi> tsk... too easyto track.  you hack a military jobbie up there to do the hard work and have them deorbited to some remote local
<diddledan> not easy if I use a volcano as a hideout
<zmoylan-pi> yeah, you don't want some orbital mass hitting a volcano while you live there...
<zmoylan-pi> that's why this years evil overlord magazine voted atoll islands as best hide outs available... splash zone, soft sand, sea air...
<zmoylan-pi> and you have lots of opportunities to continue the shark laser research...
<zmoylan-pi> soon have it up to industrial scale... https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/f2eb/
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-15
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<diddledan> m00
<brobostigon> meep
<foobarry> wow irc is dead
<Nafallo> iz not. I know cause brobostigon keeps saying morning :-D
<Nafallo> it's a keep-alive thing :-)
<brobostigon> :)
<zmoylan-pi> i'll get the word out on aol im.... :-)
<daftykins> hi all \o
<zmoylan-pi> o/
<daftykins> i've been up the scaffold, balancing on a milk crate to paint the last of the new windows :O
<daftykins> first dry day in ages
<zmoylan-pi> ^ most likely to be included on a medical insurance form later...
<diddledan> it it weren't for brobostigon pinging us regularly with "morning boys and girls." then this channel would have timed-out
<brobostigon> lol, yep.
 * diddledan sets up a punger
<diddledan> now I wonder what's wrong with my https service - it's not
<diddledan> i.e. not servicing
<diddledan> I'm teaching myself k8s
<diddledan> trying to get my head around traefik
 * diddledan wonders if anyone knows either of those two terms or I'll have to explain
<daftykins> >:D
<daftykins> nope neither
<daftykins> k9s are much more commonplace ;)
<diddledan> k8s is a docker "orchestration" service - stands for "kubernetes". traefik is a proxy thingamajig for routing requests to the right docker containers
<daftykins> mmm i've heard kubernetes is the flavour of the week for all container fiends that maintain distance from harbours/ports
<diddledan> totally random question, but at this time of year wtf wears short shorts?!
<daftykins> kinda sick of hearing about them in the news really XD
<daftykins> fashion victims?
<diddledan> who wears short shorts?
<daftykins> pass
<diddledan> bah
<diddledan> y'all suck
<daftykins> even i've hung up my shorts for the winter season
<diddledan> I might put my thick jumpie on in a bit for a snugglesession
<diddledan> if you don't got noone to cuddle, wear a thick jumper!
<diddledan> interesting one from VLC in the terminal: main decoder error: buffer deadlock prevented
<diddledan> if it was prevented then surely that's a good thing, not an error?!
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> glad to read that MPC-HC won't die after all, that's my player of choice when at the PC
<daftykins> https://dafty.rocks/nextcloud/index.php/s/7fBRPdMvPmWwDp9
<daftykins> here are some cat snaps and the aforementioned milk crate of doom
<m0nkey_> Wooh! One of my PPI claims came through :)
<daftykins> o0
<Maefs> hi
<daftykins> hello
<Maefs> how are you?
<daftykins> not bad thanks, just relaxing here after some house painting - how's about yourself? what brings you here?
<Maefs> i am very well
<Maefs> i am looking to talk to someone about computing
<Maefs> and you?
<daftykins> anything specific?
<Maefs> i can talk about everything... maybe computer security
<Maefs> i need to improve my english
<daftykins> ah, there might be more people active in #ubuntu-offtopic , there's also #ubuntu-discuss
<Maefs> thank you
<Maefs> why are you here?
<daftykins> well i'm kind of in the UK - and i use Ubuntu servers
<daftykins> private messages are usually best done after asking if it's ok
<Maefs> ok
<Maefs> sorry
<daftykins> i've gotta go shower now :) cya later
<Maefs> i will wait
<daftykins> might make more sense for you to try joining the other channels if you want to find people to talk to
<diddledan> so. been banging my head repeatedly all day trying to figure out what's going wrong with my kubernetes inbound traffic. turns out I had accidentally deployed a duplicate inbound rule which conflicted and was helpfully in a different section of config than I was looking
<diddledan> yey for UI actually highlighting it when I got the dashboard up finally
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-16
<ulysses_> Goodday mate
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<Seeker`> popey: do you like Mischief Theatre stuff?
<daftykins> i didn't know my cat, Mischief, was running a theatre!
 * diddledan watching glittery dancers
<diddledan> strictly come dancing. my guilty pleasure.
<daftykins> shocking :(
<DisgruntledAnon> Anyone here willing to help a complete noob install Ubuntu? Because I'm totally stuck here.
<DisgruntledAnon> I've been trying to get this sorted out for some time today, but it seems that Ubuntu won't do anything for me. I open my boot menu, choose my USB, and then pick either run or install Ubuntu; but as soon as I pick one of those, the screen goes black, a green and blue stripe appears, and then a bunch of random white lines on a black background clutter up the screen.
<daftykins> what is this, a desktop or laptop?
<daftykins> DisgruntledAnon: are you already asking in another place...
<DisgruntledAnon> sorry daftykins, I have been downloading the ubuntu server for the last 20 minutes while doing other things
<DisgruntledAnon> That's the only advice I've gotten in regards to ubuntu having that problem -- it's on desktop btw
<daftykins> hah
<daftykins> DisgruntledAnon: advice from where? is it 17.10 you downloaded? what's the hardware spec of that machine?
<DisgruntledAnon> I just downloaded the thing off the official ubuntu site - latest version is what I THOUGHT it was, but it only gives me 16.04, so idfk
<DisgruntledAnon> My computer has a GTX 970 GPU, I think an intel i5 processor, two 500GB SSDs, and more RAM than I could possibly ever need in my life
<chrome_browser> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<brobostigon> DisgruntledAnon: keep in mind, the latest release is 17.10 and 16.04 is lts.
<brobostigon> ie, lts means longest support release.
<brobostigon> lts = long term support.
<daftykins> DisgruntledAnon: ok easy on the language, obfuscated or not it's not necessary
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<lubotu3`> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> DisgruntledAnon: see above ^
<daftykins> also ensure your flash drive was prepared properly
<disgruntledanon> FFS
<disgruntledanon> This stupid thing is so broke, I spent almost five straight minutes trying to post something
<daftykins> yeah you're going to need to stop doing that, right now
<disgruntledanon> stop doing what?
<daftykins> using the language.
<disgruntledanon> what you mean the abbreviation "FFS?"
<disgruntledanon> okay, didn't know that that would be a big deal
<disgruntledanon> So, like I said, I lost the page somehow, wasn't letting me say anything. Had to close and reopen.
<daftykins> right, the webchat to freenode
<daftykins> !nomodeset
<lubotu3`> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> try that with the 16.04 desktop image you downloaded first, assuming it was put on the flash drive happily
<disgruntledanon> nomodeset?
<daftykins> yes
<disgruntledanon> okay, I THINK I got this, but IRC's gonna close because I've been on it on the computer itself.
<daftykins> ok
<diddledan> zmoylan: having issues with your google browser?
<diddledan> methinks it didn't work, daftykins
<diddledan> or maybe it did and they've forgotten about you
<zmoylan> just commenting on the idea that someone thought they'd never run out of ram diddledan :-)
<diddledan> aha
<diddledan> yeah my desktop has 32GigaNuts, and I'm not sure it's enough
<diddledan> I am darned sure the 8GN in this lappy isn't enough
<diddledan> the squirrels like it though
<zmoylan> my main system had 4gb.  that's why i do all the important work on my rasp pi... :-)
<zmoylan> *has
<diddledan> lol
 * penguin42 just put a 2GB video card into my main system that has 8GB - it feels very silly
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> my nvidia 1070 is an 8GB, really is weird
<diddledan> nono, put a 12GB gfx in
<zmoylan> i always remember the arcade game outrun.  a car racing game that devoted 4mb to graphics... back when my zx speccy has 128k...
<penguin42> zmoylan: Well the thing is I just got a uHD monitor; that's about 22MByte of video memory at minimum
<daftykins> are you having to use it with scaling? i tried 1:1 on my new 4K TV and it's pretty ridiculous even at 55" XD
<penguin42> daftykins: Running 1:1
<daftykins> what's the size?
<penguin42> 28"
<penguin42> daftykins: It's a dell s2817q courtesy of their black Friday discounts
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> oh dear, it's a TN panel model
<penguin42> daftykins: Looks fine here, I'm not that fussy
<daftykins> should do all that washed out colours at odd angles thing though
<diddledan> damned those twisty numats
<penguin42> daftykins: a little, not much in it
<daftykins> diddledan: also i think that user is just busy fuming in front of their PC XD
<daftykins> RAH RAH RAH
#ubuntu-uk 2017-12-17
<sistemiokas> #ubuntu-lt
<sistemiokas> hi :)
<disgruntledanon> So...I'm going back to windows 10.
<disgruntledanon> But I have zero clue how.
<disgruntledanon> Plugging in the USB stick and going through the boot/installation thing says all the SSDs I have are incompatible now
<disgruntledanon> I guess I'll just...go restart some more.
<brobostigon> morning boys and girls.
<daubers> Hello hello! It's a lot quieter around here compared to when I was last really kicking around! How are you all?
<brobostigon> ello.
<daubers> How are you brobostigon?
<brobostigon> average, and you?
<daubers> I'm alright, having an afternoon watching the rain out of the window and messing around in Django
<penguin42> lots of rain to watch
<brobostigon> :)
<daubers> More so since I moved back to Swansea!
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7h7Mfe8BDw
<diddledan> no pods for youhttps://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/17/airpods-sold-out-until-january/
<diddledan> no pods for you https://www.macrumors.com/2017/12/17/airpods-sold-out-until-january/
<zmoylan> how will people look stupid till then?!
<zmoylan> are google still selling their silly version that got terrible reviews?
<daftykins> didn't think they ever tried making wireless earphones
<daftykins> utterly ridiculous concept
<zmoylan> i have bt headset. great for listening to podcasts.  no wires to catch on things.
<daftykins> too many sacrifices imo
<daftykins> more junk to charge
<diddledan> life gentoo installs (I know some of you don't like his style, so heads'-up this is brian lunduke)
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kc7OfjdEJ4
<diddledan> live*
<diddledan> there's not a lot going on right now. blank screen. empty chair. I guess wees needed to be had
<zmoylan> charging for me is easy as i put them on a stand and plug them in.  a timer comes on and charges a bunch of things for 1 hour so tomorrow when i grab them, they'll be charged
<diddledan> moar batteries!
<daftykins> ^ i'll stick to my cables
<daftykins> although i don't even do anything with portable music anymore as it goes
<zmoylan> i always have the headset on when out and about.  podcasts, music, audio comedy.  makes the walking a lot easier
<diddledan> yeesh I'm blind without my glasses. While I was cleaning them as this popped up on my screen, I guessed it might be a native american in headdress: https://twitter.com/doctorow/status/942499707607232512
<daftykins> he's just come back and he's off again
<daftykins> #1 streamer
<diddledan> hah, 30 minutes
<diddledan> I wonder if advertising is gonna appear
<diddledan> while you're waiting try: https://opensource.com/article/16/12/yearbook-linux-test-driving-distros?sc_cid=701600000011jJVAAY
<diddledan> so the spanish football club, is that like in Ireland they had the IRA and then the _REAL_ IRA? so there's the Madrid Football Club, and the _REAL_ Madrid Football Club
<diddledan> also, is there a Provincial Madrid Football Club?
<diddledan> err spelign
<diddledan> Provisional
<diddledan> got completely the wrong work
 * brobostigon tested out his new waistcoat this evening, :)
<zmoylan> you _ARE_ 1 of the 1%!!
<brobostigon> :)
<diddledan> I'm the % of the 1%
<brobostigon> your a possible quantum fraction?
<zmoylan> maybe...
<zmoylan> they're not certain...
<diddledan> what I don't get is how we can be so certain about the uncertainty principle
<zmoylan> how can we know that pi is infinite
<diddledan> however, there are 9 milion bicycles in beijing. that's a fact. it's a thing.
<diddledan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHQG6-DojVw
<zmoylan> these days, there are probably 9 million bikes in amazon...
<brobostigon> if you dont get uncertainty in quantum mechanics, it has been said your mind cant get its head around what was and is possible, and all the basics states of those particles, and then how they exist. that sentence alway inspired me for a D&D campaign.
 * brobostigon always regrets telling his fiance that he sat as a child studying physics books as a child, she will find out one day. :)
<diddledan> "Apple has picked up a third new television show, placing a straight-to-series order for a space drama developed by Ronald D. Moore, known for his work on shows like "Battlestar Galactica," "Caprica," "Helix," and "Outlander," reports Deadline."
<diddledan> "The show, which "explores what would have happened if the global space race had never ended," comes from Sony Pictures Television and Moore's Tall Ship Productions. It was created and written by Moore and "Fargo" co-executive producers Matt Wolpert and Ben Nedivi."
<zmoylan> ronald moore is the one who made ds9 the best trek
<zmoylan> one thing that i wonder about is that now that disney has bought fox and their film back catalog for their new streaming service will the dvds and blu rays dry up
<brobostigon> worked on tng and voy, too
<zmoylan> worked on some great episodes of tng. fired during voyager
<zmoylan> the crew made him a bath'leth for his leaving
<brobostigon> zmoylan: my favorite ds9 episode is the tribbles crossover episode.
<zmoylan> mine is house of quark. quark explaining financal warfare to the klingon high council...
<brobostigon> cool, what a leaving gift, :)
<zmoylan> probably legal to hunt bear with it in a few states :-P
<brobostigon> yes, humour, :)
<brobostigon> although in think a good one aswell is when jadzia and worf get married.
<brobostigon> i think*
<zmoylan> i love in that when general mortagh looks for a volunteer and the 3 stepped backwards leaving bashir in front...
<brobostigon> lolz, :)
<zmoylan> the episode those magnificent ferengi...
<zmoylan> and pretty much any episode with garak
<brobostigon> our cardassian specialist.
<zmoylan> pretty versital for a tailor
<brobostigon> certainly
<brobostigon> holographic duplication.
<zmoylan> were he tricks sisko into getting the romulans into the war against the dominion
<brobostigon> oh yes.
